#launchpad 2005-06-13
<mlh_> any launchpadders around?  i'm trying to add Xen to DOAP, and getting an error 
* spiv takes a look
<spiv> You've tripped over a bug.
<spiv> Hmm, it's not reported yet.  I'll do that.
<mlh_> thanks
<jinty> carlos: ping
<daf> hi jinty 
<jinty> hay daf
<daf> I think I have your \r bug fixed
<jinty> yeah I was going to thank you for that
<daf> it should go live some time this week
<jinty> but I got another one for you
<daf> no problam :)
<daf> oh yes?
<jinty> have a look at
<jinty> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/schoolbell/unknown/+pots/schoolbell-ui/af/+translate
<daf> ow, that one
<jinty> I didn't file a bug because i thought it was known
<daf> yeah, I think it is 
<daf> let me find the bug
<daf> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/bugs/858
<daf> there it is
<carlos> it's related with statistics code
<carlos> jinty, hi
<daf> carlos: not only
<jinty> carlos: hi
<daf> carlos: look at the URL -- it doesn't show any translations
<carlos> daf, Usually it's related also with bad values for the cached value about the number of msgsets in a .pot file
<jinty> the downloaded PO file is empty, except for en_US (???). the MO file errors. And its the same for schoolbell/schooltool and workrave at least
<carlos> ok, but it's not the case here
<carlos> daf, you are right
<daf> carlos: any idea if there's a common pattern between the templates that have the problem?
<carlos> daf, hadn't time to debug it
<daf> yeah :/
* jinty laughs that trying to subscribe himself to bug 858 made him find 930. Anyway, thanks guys
<daf> heh, nice
<Luciph3r> re-ciao a tutti
<Luciph3r> riavvio X
<Nafallo> I can't upload .po to rosetta atm?
<Luciph3r> ributto
<carlos> Nafallo, you can, but under several conditions, you will not be able
<carlos> Nafallo, it's a know bug
<carlos> that we hope will be fixed soon
<carlos> Nafallo, could you tell me the URL that is failing to confirm is the same problem,  please?
<Nafallo> carlos: oki. is there a bugnumber I can subscribe to? :-)
<carlos> Nafallo, no
<Nafallo> https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/xchat2/unknown/+pots/xchat/sv/+edit
<carlos> ok, that's another bug then...
<carlos> or it's related
<Nafallo> hmm. so I _can_ upload? ;-)
<Nafallo> hehe
<carlos> but I was not aware, the problem I was talking about should only affect Ubuntu's translations
<Nafallo> oh well. know you know about this one to ;-)
<Nafallo> s/know/now/
<carlos> Nafallo, what do you get?
<carlos> an error or an unauthorized error?
<Nafallo> carlos: nothing. my browser stands there loading forever :-/.
<carlos> Nafallo, hmm after the form submit?
<Nafallo> carlos: yepp
<carlos> Nafallo, could you retry it?
<Nafallo> carlos: I did. but I sure can do it again :-).
<carlos> Nafallo, please, send me the .po file to carlos.perello@canonical.com if it fails again
<Nafallo> oki :-)
<Nafallo> I let it try 13 minutes more before I give up on it :-)
<carlos> ok :-)
#launchpad 2005-06-14
<Nafallo> carlos: I believe what was faulty with my bug yesterday.
<Nafallo> carlos: s/what/I\ found\ what/
<carlos> Nafallo, I hadn't time too look at it yet
<carlos> Nafallo, what have you discover?
<Nafallo> carlos: never ever run firestarter. worked with it stopped/uninstalled :-P.
<carlos> :-P
<carlos> so I should not care about it?
<Nafallo> carlos: yepp. just uploaded the file :-).
<carlos> cool!
<carlos> Nafallo, :-)
* Nafallo is more convinced than ever he should write his own iptables-scripts now ;-)
<Nafallo> or import the one from the server more likely.
<carlos> It's interesting that you were ablet to see the webpage
<carlos> but only the upload failed
<Nafallo> the damn firewall stopped incoming https icmp traffic from my router.
<Nafallo> I can't exactly relate that more than it worked when I turned it of ;-)
<Nafallo> hmm, I get red text on Rosetta. thanx goes to the one that did that :-).
#launchpad 2005-06-15
<Luciph3r> reboot
<morgs> Time passes...
<Kinnison> It is dark
<mdke> carlos, ping
<carlos> mdke, pong
<mdke> carlos, one of the portugese guys has just asked me a question about translation
<carlos> which one?
<mdke> carlos, he says the translations of the gnome menus are inaccurate, would you know where he can correct these?
<mdke> joao
<mdke> carlos, meet joao
<jalrnc> carlos: hi
<carlos> jalrnc, hi
<jalrnc> we are translating the quickguide as you know, and it makes references to application names that show up in the gnome menus
<jalrnc> those application names in gnome already exist when we install portuguese support with ubuntu
<jalrnc> 1. some of those names are not properly translated 2. we would like to have them corrected and so be consistent with quickguide
<carlos> usually, the translation is stored inside the application
<carlos> so for instance, if the Evolution translation is broken
<carlos> you should fix it at:... 
* carlos looks for the URL
<carlos> koke, !
<koke> hi!
<mdke> carlos, he was wondering whether it is best to translate in rosetta and then push upstream, or coordinate directly with upstream (gnome?)
<jalrnc> carlos: so we should fix those names at each individual application, ok
<koke> I'm planning to work on the FindingPackages goal, and I'll need some help from launchpad team
<jalrnc> carlos: right
<koke> can someone tell me what is this about https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/DoapSchemaNG ?
<koke> I can't see it :)
<carlos> hmmm, evolution is really slow in Rosetta.... we should improve its performance...
<carlos> mdke, jalrnc: Well, you can use Rosetta and then send the updates to upstream
<carlos> mdke, jalrnc usually is a good thing to coordinate with upstream that way the fix is shared
<carlos> koke, morgs is your man
<jalrnc> carlos: what's the best way to coordinate with upstream?
<morgs> koke: I'm responsible for DoapSchemaNG... it's about extending the Launchpad product registry to allow multiple wikis, mailinglists, screenshot URLs, download URLs etc per product / productrelease etc.
<jalrnc> carlos: lets say we fix it first in rosetta, what should we do next? or should we coordinate with upstream before start changing in rosetta?
<morgs> koke: Not really major rocket science, just extending the launchpad database schema a bit.
<koke> morgs: great, that's what I needed
<carlos> jalrnc, the best solution is talk first with upstream
<koke> I was wondering if you were working on it
<morgs> koke: yes
<carlos> jalrnc, and you can use Rosetta so Ubuntu gets the fix and then send the fixed .po file to upstream
<koke> http://koke.amedias.org/img/g-a-i-mockup-2.png <-- I need to extract that metadata from somewhere
<jalrnc> carlos: and by upstream you mean each application individually or gnome upstream?
<carlos> jalrnc, if you want the fix in Ubuntu, you need to use Rosetta, but you don't need to use Rosetta to coordinate with upstream if you don't want to
<jalrnc> carlos: ok
<carlos> jalrnc, in GNOME case, the GNOME Portuguese team 
<koke> morgs: but some I'll need also information about available versions in diferent releases of ubuntu. Is this possible from DOAP-ng ?
<carlos> evolution was not a good choice as example...
<jalrnc> carlos: ok, should those menu names be fixed in each indivual application individually or in gnome?
<carlos> jalrnc, those menu names come from the application
<jalrnc> carlos: ok
<carlos> so you need to fix them individually
<morgs> koke: Hmm. All the data is in the database, but it is "part" of different systems - so the versions in Ubuntu are part of the "soyuz" part of launchpad.
<jalrnc> got it
<Kinnison> I'm not convinced you want to know the different versions available
<Kinnison> unless they're in your apt sources
<Kinnison> in which case the info is available by interrogating apt
<koke> morgs: I know. What I need is a rdf file for all that data, it will be processed at the client
<jalrnc> I'll discuss with my team weather we want to fix it in rosetta, but I think we do, and we'll definitely coordinate with upstream
<morgs> koke: Another project w.r.t. DOAP is to publish project/product/productseries/productrelease information in RDF/XML format - like the real DOAP upstream project.
<jalrnc> carlos, mdke: thanks!
<morgs> koke: the RDF publishing is targeted at being implemented by July 6.
<morgs> "Launchpad 1.0"
<mdke> cheers carlos 
<koke> morgs: I can manage the files in another place for development and integrate with launchpad then
<morgs> It will include the basic Freshmeat-type details in RDF - basically representing the "upstream" versions of the products, not the ubuntu versions.
<carlos> jalrnc, no, thank you!
<carlos> mdke, cheers
<koke> morgs: maybe the final solution will imply to have those files in another place but taking the data from launchpad
<morgs> koke: I'm not sure what you mean by "in another place", but the basic idea is that a product in launchpad is at https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/foo, and you will find the RDF at https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/foo/+rdf
<morgs> It will have a list of product releases (I'm oversimplifying but basically...) and each release will have the URL where you can download the RDF for that release.
<koke> morgs: I have to spec what I need in that file and I'll tell you to see if it fits on launchpad plans
<morgs> like https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/products/foo/+series/stable/1.0.1/+rdf
<morgs> koke: I can mail you a preliminary example of the RDF files - still subject to change at this stage but will give you an idea...
<koke> and any way to match which version is on a specific ubuntu release?
<koke> morgs: great :)
<Kinnison> koke: Soyuz RDF hasn't even been specced at all yet
<morgs> koke: Hmm. It just gives "upstream" releases.
<koke> Kinnison: that would be done by soyuz rdf??
<Kinnison> koke: Well, if you care about what is in a distro yes
<Kinnison> soyuz is all the distro-related stuff
<koke> ok
<koke> that's what I meant with "in another place"
<Kinnison> So you'd be looking for something like: /distros/ubuntu/hoary/foosourcepackage/+rdf
<Kinnison> but that's way off
<morgs|afk> back in a bit...
<koke> Kinnison: maybe, just some way to be able to discover from a doap rdf which version of that product is availble in each ubuntu release
<Kinnison> it'd be not-right to look via doap for that I don't think
<Kinnison> but we've not got completely tight distro<->upstream linkage in the db yet
<koke> bradb: is there any way to list all the bugs for a package?
<koke> or is planned to be?
<bradb> koke: there have been a few requests for it (i've wanted to use it too :). how about if we made "All Bugs" one of the search "quick links"?
<bradb> if you had a different expectation of how it would be done, please feel free to tell me about it
<koke> bradb: just like https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/distros/ubuntu, but https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone/products/foo
<koke> an url for a "show bugs of package foo"
<bradb>  /malone/products/foo already works
<bradb> do you mean /distros/ubuntu/+packages/somepackage and /distros/ubuntu/hoary/+packages/somepackage or something like that?
<koke> bradb: yep, something like that
<bradb> koke: i feel it would be useful too. you can likely expect that kind of thing to land a little bit after 1.0.
<koke> ok
<carlos> bradb, isn't it what /distros/ubuntu/+packages/somepackage/+bugs is for?
<carlos> I suppose it's not implemented yet :-)
<bradb> correct ;)
<carlos> but I think we talked about it at UDU
<carlos> bradb, isn't it a 1.0 goal?
<bradb> we talked about it as early as cape town, just didn't prioritize it for 1.0.
<carlos> bradb, it's part of launchpadmenus, isn't it?
<bradb> carlos: no.
<bradb> not that i'm aware of.
<carlos> oh, ok
<bradb> which isn't saying that it for sure isn't, but just that if it /is/, i didn't know that was a required part of making LP menus work
#launchpad 2005-06-17
<mdke> any rosetta dudes around?
<Luciph3r> notte nottina a tutti ...
<Luciph3r> salve gente
<Luciph3r> re-salve
#launchpad 2005-06-18
<Luciph3r> notte
<Luciph3r> baciamo le mani 
<Luciph3r> a dopo
<Luciph3r> salve a tutti 'vassabbinirica'
#launchpad 2005-06-19
<Luciph3r> re
<Luciph3r> salve !
<SteveA> generic salutation
<Luciph3r> torno subito
#launchpad 2006-06-12
<moving-dragons> what is worldwide soyuz appreciation day?
<moving-dragons> hello?
<SteveA> good morning
<Yannig> Hello everybody
<Yannig> Do someone remember where I can set the default first day of the week?
<Yannig> I thought it was in gnome-panel but I cannot find it :(
<SteveA> Yannig: i don't know.  Try asking on #ubuntu.
<Yannig> Thanks :)
<SteveA> good morning malcolm
<malcc> Morning
<lifeless> morning SteveA 
<SteveA> morning robert
<lifeless> how art thou ?
<ddaa> morning guys
<SteveA> hello david!
<SteveA> i'm okay, although kinda stiff and bruised -- paintball game on sunday
<ddaa> your idea of a relaxing sunday?
<SteveA> i made a couple of ill-advised moves, like dodging through the crossfire to grab the flag in the middle of the field (which worked)
<SteveA> and then running back to base with it (which didn't) ;-)
<lifeless> SteveA: lol
<Yannig> And still no news for the Occitan mailing-list :(
<Yannig> I'm about to give-up with Rosetta if we are not able to communicate between translators :(
<lifeless> Yannig: have you been chatting with Jordi about this ?
<Yannig> No, I tried with jdub but never answers
<lifeless> Yannig: hes really the Guy That Knows, not jdub
<SteveA> Yannig: does jordi know about your desire for an Occitan mailing list?
<Yannig> So I'll try with Jordi
<Yannig> SteveA> I talked about it with carlos, I don't know if Jordi knows about it
<SteveA> okay.  sorry that this is taking a while to get sorted out.  tell me your email address, and i'll send an email to you and jordi
<Yannig> SteveA> Well, I can wait for it to be processed but I'd like at least to know whether it's in the queue :)
<Yannig> SteveA> yannick.marchegay@lokanova.com (for https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-oc)
<Yannig> Thanks a lot :)
<SteveA> mail sent
<jordi> Yannig: we'll try to get your list created asap
<sivang> morning all
<SteveA> hi sivan
<SteveA> hi jordi
<jordi> hi SteveA, everyone
<Kinnison> Morning
<sivang> hey SteveA , jordi , Kinnison 
<SteveA> good morning daniel
<Yannig> jordi> Thanks :)
<ddaa> jamesh: lifeless: SteveA: mpool: meeting in 21 mins
<ddaa> somebody please call spiv
<janimo> what does Test failed mean for bazaar status field?
<janimo> I have set up some upstream svn projects to be imported in bazaar a few days ago
<janimo> but it does not seem to work
<janimo> https://launchpad.net/products/xfdesktop/trunk
<ddaa> Janimo: it means that the initial import test failed and that you need to ask me for more details
<janimo> for example, same for thunar 
<ddaa> janimo: I will have a meeting soon, and need to prepare it, but I'll look at the issue soon after.
<janimo> ddaa: thanks
<lifeless> ddaa: its a public holiday in .au
<lifeless> ddaa: mpool sends his apologies, I expect spiv has updated the agenda page with his. 
<ddaa> duh
<ddaa> little point having a bazaar meeting w/o the aussies
<ddaa> SteveA: meeting in 4 mins, provided you are not on a public holiday too
<SteveA> ddaa: i'm around
<ddaa> Well, I had prepared a nice agenda as usual, at least I'll have one public...
<lifeless> ddaa: I'm here, being on UK time I dont get a holilday :(
<lifeless> well, being *in the UK*
<ddaa> interesting
<ddaa> lifeless: next time you are asked for a sprint, don't be a sucker, ask for thailand
<lifeless> clearly
<ddaa> they seem to have holidays every other day there.
<lifeless> brb
<lifeless> back
<janimo> ddaa, is the meeting public?
<SteveA> janimo: the meeting isn't public.  but, we're not talking about anything very interesting :-)   #launchpad-meeting if you're interested.
<lifeless> review meting in 10
<jordi> Yannig: do you understand a bit of Catalan?
<lifeless> yoyoyo 
<lifeless> launchpad reviewer meeting time
<lifeless> roll call
<SteveA> hi
<BjornT> i'm here
<lifeless> Andrew is on public holiday
<jamesh> here
<lifeless>  * Agenda
<lifeless>  * Next meeting
<lifeless>  * Queue status.
<lifeless> next meeting - 19ths at the same time ?
<Yannig> jordi> I can understand it more or less (with French, Occitan and Spanish)
<Yannig> jordi> Why?
<SteveA> lifeless: bjorn will be at the paris conf
<lifeless> SteveA: so will I
<lifeless> SteveA: I'm ok if born wants to skip the meeting.
<lifeless> but there should be one all the same
<lifeless> any other objections ?
<lifeless> 5
<lifeless> 4
<lifeless> 3
<lifeless> 2
<lifeless> 1
<lifeless> ok, 19th at 11UTC it is.
<lifeless> queue status:
<lifeless> last week we had 2 reviews open at 4daus/
<lifeless> this week is 3 open at 3 days - which is about ideal for a Monday.
<lifeless> *great work* everyone
<lifeless> lets keep it up.
<lifeless> The queue doesn't show pre-code review calls.
<lifeless> so lets talk about those.
<lifeless> who has been the reviewer for one ?
<jamesh> I did one for spiv
<BjornT> i reviewed carlos and brad
<lifeless> I have not done one yet, as reviewer or supplicant
<lifeless> SteveA: - have you ?
<SteveA> stub informally outlined his approach to something (can't remember what now) during an infrastrcuture team call
<SteveA> i'm not sure i'd use the term "supplicant" for one asking for a pre-implementation review
<lifeless> true
<lifeless> I was taking odds on whether you would comment ;)
<lifeless> so coder is the term we use in the doco/process notes
<lifeless> have any of these branches come through for pre-merge review yet ?
<lifeless> i.e. mpt's one from 2 weeks back, or spivs/carlos/brads/stubs ?
<BjornT> the branches i pre-designed reviewed haven't come through yet
<jamesh> one of the branches on my review queue is from the call I did with spiv
<jamesh> mpt has been on holiday, so it isn't too surprising that nothing has come from that call yet
<lifeless> please pay attention when you review spivs one, as towhether you *think* the pre-merge review helped make the branch easier to review
<lifeless> also, it sounds like most of the lp team has still not been the coder for one of these pre-code phone calls yet
<lifeless> I think we all should do this at least once to know what it feels like from both ends of the phone line.
<SteveA> i think kiko has given one at least
<SteveA> but perhaps not mailed the list
<lifeless> ok
<BjornT> yeah, kiko reviewed me. he did send a mail to the list, but it wasn't an official 'pre-design report'
<lifeless> well, maybe not most of the team - but offhand it sounds like bjorn, spiv, stevea and lifeless are all still in the 'have not experienced this yet' camp.
<lifeless> meh, my fingers are bust
<lifeless> I meand 'jamesh' in that list
<lifeless> so, jamesh, stevea, lifeless.
<jamesh> yeah
<lifeless> action item for us is to find something to code, and get a pre-code review done of it.
<lifeless> any feelings about the process so far - do the calls seem to be productive? are you enjoying doing them ?
<BjornT> for my part i think it has been productive, both when being the coder and reviewer.
<jamesh> I think they have been useful.  The two that I've done seemed to cover some issues that the developer hadn't thought about previously
<lifeless> thats good
<lifeless> SteveA?
<SteveA> ok
<lifeless> did you feel the same w.r.t. your call with stub ?
<lifeless> SteveA: ^
<SteveA> the call with stub was mainly informational, communicating his plans out.  there weren't any issues to bring up.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> I think that about wraps up the pre-code reviews discussion
<lifeless> are there any other/new issues to discuss ?
<cprov> good morning, guys
<lifeless> 'lo cprov 
<lifeless> 5
<lifeless> 4
<lifeless> meh, too slow
<lifeless> 3
<lifeless> 2
<lifeless> 1
<lifeless> 0
<lifeless> meeting ends - thanks guys..
<lifeless> s/\.\./.
<jordi> Yannig: I was curious :)
<Yannig> jordi> Molt ben :)
<siretart> ddaa: hi there. regarding mplayer autoimport, you said that you kicked the test, but the import status is still 'testing'. are there still problems with the import?
<ddaa> siretart: none, it's just very large
<ddaa> and baz slows down painfully after a few thousand commits
<ddaa> currently up to revision 9223
<siretart> ddaa: aaah, I see. I supposed there were some problems because they are using svn:externals for ffmpeg
<ddaa> hu
<ddaa> there good to know, externals are not supported
<ddaa> so it's likely to fail the cross-check validity test
<ddaa> the cvs import code goes to some length to ignore the module configs, each module must be imported separately. The svn code does not have the equivalent support yet.
<siretart> oh :(
<Keybuk> is spiv on holiday?
<lifeless> yes, its a publich holiday in NSE
<lifeless> NSW
<Keybuk> meh
<ddaa> siretart: mplayer import failed: OSError: [Errno 12]  Cannot allocate memory 
<siretart> ddaa: :( - but since svn:externals don't work anyway.. 
<ddaa> siretart: I'm adding that import on https://help.launchpad.net/VcsImportRequests and will try it again once we have bzr-native imports set up.
<siretart> ddaa: ok. thanks for looking into this issue
<carlos_> hi
<BjornT> hi bradb 
<bradb> hey BjornT 
<BjornT> bradb: how about a skype call soon?
<bradb> sure...maybe in an hour?
<flacoste> hi Brad!
<BjornT> sure, in an hour is good
<bradb> flacoste: salut!
<flacoste> (Hi to everyone here, I'm the new developer, Francis Lacoste)
<bradb> flacoste: welcome :)
<flacoste> brabd: tnx!
<BjornT> hi flacoste. welcome to the team! you'll be working on the support tracker, right?
<flacoste> that's what I understood, yes
<flacoste> anyone else working on that?
<salgado> hi flacoste. welcome aboard
<BjornT> flacoste: cool. i've been doing some work on it in the past, but not lately. matsubara has done some work on it as well.
<carlos> flacoste: welcome!
<flacoste> BjornT: any hints on where should I start?
<flacoste> i mean, is there kind of a 'New Launchpad Developer Howto' somewhere?
<sivang> flacoste: hi!
<sivang> flacoste: there is a LaunchpadHackingFAQ on wiki.launchpad.canonical.com
<flacoste> sivang: thanks a lot!
<sivang> flacoste: np :)
<sivang> flacoste: https://wiki.launchpad.canonical.com/NewLaunchpadder
<sivang> flacoste: as well :)
<kiko> flacoste!
<kiko> welcome
<flacoste> hi kiko!
<kiko> how's it going up north?
<kiko> it is a bright blue day today
<kiko> my brain however is still stuck in 2nd gear
* kiko yawns off the weekend races
<flacoste> here too, it looks like we are going to have a sunny day... after a lot of rain, it will be welcome
<kiko> not /that/ button!
<janimo> ddaa: hi, I need to see about xfce svn and externals
<janimo> not sure why those errors occur
<ddaa> external is just an hypothesis
<janimo> http://svn.xfce.org/svn/xfce/modules/trunk
<janimo> there are many modules checked out from here
<janimo> thunar, xfdesktop are among them
<janimo> so it may be externals actually
<janimo> I think bzr cannot yet handle subprojects like svn w/o config-manager?
<ddaa> actually... it's apparently even a failure in checkout...
<ddaa> pysvn.Client.checkout
<ddaa> janimo: those are different issues
<ddaa> bzr does not have explicit nested trees support
<ddaa> but it's not even clear how cscvs (the importd engine) would use them
<ddaa> the first step would be to just avoid traversing externals
<ddaa> and leave it to the user to reassemble things
<LarstiQ> nested trees support is progressing, but not done yet
<ddaa> but at this point, I'd just like an idea of what caused this failure
<ddaa> for project management purposes
<janimo> I don;t know how to check using svn commands if a module uses externals
<ddaa> and I just do not have the time to investigate
<ddaa> janimo: just leave it, then. Eventually somebody will pop up with the right bit of knowledge.
<ddaa> I'll keep you informed on any progress.
<janimo> ddaa: ok, thanks
<LarstiQ> svn proplist | grep externals?
<janimo> LarstiQ: yes, look with svn pl and the only svn:ignore is there
<bradb> BjornT: wanna do a call in like 3 mins?
<BjornT> bradb: sure
<bradb> BjornT: calling now...
* bradb heads to the office, bbiab
<kiko> carlos, CONGRATULATIONS!
<kiko> this is most welcome!
<carlos> kiko: PoMsgSetPage?
<carlos> ;-)
<kiko> what else!
<carlos> aka 'the smelling branch'
<carlos> :-P
<carlos> mpt: are you around? or it's just your computer working for you while you sleep? ;-)
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<mpt> Good morning Carlos!
<carlos> mpt: goood morning!
<mpt> It's a balmy morning here in Montr?al
<carlos> mpt: oh, you are in Montreal!
<carlos> I see ;-)
<mpt> I'm having a lovely holiday
<carlos> hmm, I was going to ask you for some UI review....
<carlos> but I guess I could ask you it so you could do it when you start working again ;-)
* carlos uses the email
<carlos> mpt: enjoy your holidays!
<carlos> kiko: do you have 5 minutes for me? 
<mpt> carlos, is it on a public Web server somewhere?
<carlos> mpt: staging
<mpt> I'm not doing anything more important than e-mail right now
<mpt> URL?
<carlos> https://staging.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/gnome-desktop/+pots/gnome-desktop-2.0/es/+translate
<carlos> mpt: and the form you get from the zoom icon near the message number (those are more or less the same, in fact, both use the same macros
<mpt> carlos, I don't get it
<mpt> what's the individual form for?
<mpt> why would anyone use it?
<carlos> PoMsgSetPage specification
<carlos> mpt: the main form limits the amount of suggestions we show
<carlos> to render only last 3 entries
<carlos> the individual form shows any suggestion we have
<carlos> will be much more useful once the translation review spec is implemented
<mpt> carlos, the full page you gave me the URL for has 4 suggestions for some items
<carlos> mpt: last 3 entries per section
<mpt> oh, so 3 "Used elsewhere:", then 3 "Suggested elsewhere", etc
<carlos> right
<mpt> hmmm
<mpt> carlos, I'm having trouble imagining anyone wanting to use the one-at-a-time view
<carlos> mpt: As I said, it will be much more useful for the review UI
<carlos> mpt: also, we could start adding in that other form much more information
<carlos> like, timestamps when those suggestions were added
<carlos> the number of places where it's being used, etc...
<mpt> hmm, ok
<mpt> though I think that would still work better with expanders to display them in-place
<carlos> mpt: but that would imply AJAX
<carlos> mpt: that form is already too slow
<mpt> carlos, maybe so
<mpt> but that that might be difficult to implement doesn't make a non-Ajax implementation automatically usable :-)
<mpt> carlos, one easy thing to fix is to combine the "Change" and "Filter" buttons into a single button
<carlos> I splitted them as part of that patch
<mpt> why?
<carlos> mpt: on filters messages, and the other adds another kind of suggestions
<carlos> IMHO are two different actions
<mpt> Neither of them are actions
<carlos> s/on/one/
<mpt> They're view options
<mpt> oh, I see, the single-string view doesn't have the filter
<carlos> right
<mpt> but still, when you click "Save & Continue" in the single string, Rosetta needs to decide which string to show you next
<mpt> whether that's a translated one, etc
<mpt> so both still should be there, right?
<kiko> carlos, I'm on the phone but wbbias
<carlos> mpt: no, the single view navigates thru all messages available, without taking into account any kind of filtering
<mpt> carlos, is there a deliberate reason for that?
<mpt> or could you add the filter to the single-message view too?
<carlos> mpt: what would you do if you select 'See untranslated messages' when you are viewing a translated one?
<mpt> display the next 1 untranslated message
<carlos> mpt: what's next?
<mpt> just as you'd display the next 10 untranslated messages if you happened to be viewing 10 translated ones
<mpt> Or does that normally go back to the beginning?
<carlos> go back to the beginning
<mpt> ok, so go back to the beginning here also
* mpt times out staging
* mpt scours the width of the language menu
<mpt> carlos, while I think of it, can you remove "German, Middle High" and "German, Old High"?
<carlos> mpt: I guess we should show there only languages that we got translations for...
<mpt> They appear to be the widest items in the menu, and apparently they haven't been spoken for 504 and 944 years respectively
<mpt> carlos, isn't that what we did before, and then we got complaints that some languages were inaccessible because they didn't have any translations yet?
<mpt> We should be showing languages based on whether people speak them, not based on whether people have started translating into them
<carlos> mpt: that kind of language selector is only to get suggestions from our database
<carlos> so I'm not talking about removing those languages from our database, but to hide them from that menu
* carlos -> phone...
<mpt> Sure, but if they're not available as languages people can translate into, they're not going to contain useful suggestions anyway, are they
<mpt> I am proposing that Middle High German and Old High German be available in *neither* list
<mpt> and if that offends any hexocenterian Germans, I'm sorry, but they probably can't read what I'm writing anyway
<mpt> hexacentenarian, rather
<carlos> mpt: Yeah, I guess we could remove them from our database
<carlos> mpt: ;-)
<mpt> bbiab, lunch
<ddaa> mpt: oh dull, you don't know good retrotechnology!
<Keybuk> ddaa: got a second to debug a new odd sm-ng behaviour?  or is there someone else dealing with that?
<ddaa> Keybuk: sure, what is it?
<ddaa> Keybuk: sorry about last week, but I really had to focus entirely on cscvs coding
<Keybuk> that's no problem
<Keybuk> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-core-dev/+branch/udev/ubuntu.result-whitespace
<Keybuk> I've only just started to push that branch (it's still pushing now) but it's already got an error on it
<ddaa> nothnig weird
<ddaa> I'd expect that the branch is not valid until it's entirely pushed
<carlos> SteveA: still away?
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> Keybuk: and the branch puller does not know that you are still pushing... it's one the things that you cannot really get right short of a smart server
<Keybuk> is it trying to mirror on every push now?
<ddaa> nope, it's trying to mirror periodically
<ddaa> the fix spiv suggested to mirror hosted branches on every run of the cron script (about every 10 mins)
<ddaa> is not acceptable because it would interact badly with another bug
<Keybuk> what's the current period?
<ddaa> one day
<Keybuk> it's consistently doing this for every new branch I create though?
<Keybuk> or am I flukily doing things while the mirroring is happening?
<ddaa> yeah, that's "normal" behaviour. When you mkdir the branch, it gets created in the database, then in the next few minutes the branch puller sees that the branch has never been mirrored and tries to mirror it. Then it won't try to pull that branch for 24 hours.
<Keybuk> oh, I see
<ddaa> Keybuk: you are doing nothing wrong, it's just that our code sucks.
<Keybuk> how difficult is it going to be to get the mirroring up from 24 hours to 10 minutes?
<ddaa> not difficult
<ddaa> just need to be done right
<Keybuk> what kind of timescale?
<ddaa> depends on when spiv can come around fixing it
<ddaa> couple of weeks at most
<ddaa> or jamesh...
<ddaa> I say spiv since he seems to have taken ownership of the issue.
<Keybuk> ok, thanks
<Keybuk> also thanks for giving stub the information he needs to clean up the ubuntu-seeds problems
<ddaa> this problem is not hard programming wise, it's a small bug to fix. It's just blocked on somebody actually fixing it, getting it though review, and getting rolled out.
* ddaa goes back on rather more annoying problem of fixing the d-i imports that got moved
<LarstiQ> that reads to me as debian-installer, but probably not
<jordi> carlos: can you get teams renamed?
<jordi> or is that a task for the mighty lifeless or stevea?
<SteveA> a team owner should be able to rename the team
<SteveA> otherwise, a member of the "admins" team can do that
<jordi> nod
<jordi> SteveA: I probably want https://launchpad.net/people/kubuntu-ph renamed to "ubuntu-l10n-fil"
<SteveA> probably?
<bradb> mpt: Let me know when you have time to check out the attach-while-commenting feature.
<SteveA> i can't do a probably rename
<jordi> s/probably// :)
<SteveA> it's a 1 or 0 thing
<SteveA> mpt: hi
<jordi> he wants tshis team to translate kubuntu
<SteveA> jordi: i can rename that for you
<jordi> so it needs to use the official scheme
<SteveA> jordi: send me a gpg-signed email and i will do it
<jordi> mailing
<jordi> hm
<jordi> so we might be facing some controversy with the Filipino translation
<jordi> it seems its the same language as Tagalog
<jordi> but they have a language code, so..
<jordi> SteveA: got email?
<SteveA> jordi: yep
<jordi> k
<SteveA> jordi: https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-l10n-fil
<jordi> SteveA: many thanks
<jordi> Carlos, can you assign this to Ubuntu translators?
<mdke> jordi: tagalog is definitely the language that the philippines community translates
<mdke> jordi: you can ask jsgotancgo for more information, he is very familiar with that community
<mdke> s/jsgotancgo/jsgotangco
<jordi> mdke: good.
<jordi> I was about to mail both the Tagalog leader(s) and this guy.
<jordi> Because the issue is fishy at least.
<mdke> jordi: yes, my understanding is that tagalog is the philippine language
<mdke> might just be a bit of confusion
<jordi> yeah
<jordi> their constitution talking about Filipino doesn't help
<jordi> too bad
<jordi> he's not online rightn ow
<SteveA> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filipino_language
<jordi> SteveA: yeah, that made me worry about the political implications of this.
<SteveA> it's not our job to uphold their constitution
<SteveA> if they can get the ISO to change the ISO language codes, then we'll follow that
<jordi> SteveA: your stance is that given they have a "fil" ISO code assigned, we should step back from questioning anything and let them go ahead?
<jordi> That was my initial reaction, but I asked the requester for more info in my reply.
<jordi> I will mail Jerome too, to see what he thinks.
<SteveA> i think they'd get more value out of rosetta if they'd share resources
<jordi> jgotangco is from Phillippines and is involved in translation. I think his opinion has some value
<SteveA> cool
<jordi> yes
<jordi> if we could hack systems so tl is a fallback for the fil locale, we could treat it as a dialect when we have dialect suppot.
<mdke> the tagalog team is quite well established in Ubuntu, Gnome and debian I think. They are probably the same people involved
<jordi> yeah
<jordi> look at the amount of emblems jerome has :)
<mdke> yeah, he collects em
* bradb notes http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Launchpad_%28website%29 needs some love
<SteveA> idea for speeding up our test runs
<SteveA>  - have a declaration for a particular test story or standalone page test that says "this doesn't use the librarian"
<SteveA>    then do two things for this test
<SteveA>  1. don't setup/tear down the librarian
<SteveA>  2. install a librarian API that raises an exception if it is used
<SteveA> then liberally use this declaration
<lifeless> how much of our test runs are librarian using ?
<salgado> I thought we had to explicitly setup/teardown the librarian on tests that use the librarian
<lifeless> (I thin this is a reasonable approach if librarian using tests are rare, and its currently being setup always)
<SteveA> i noticed how slow the standalone pagetests are running
<lifeless> salgado: I suspect pagetests get it always
<SteveA> there's a lot of setup and teardown of something there
<salgado> ah, right. this is just for pagetests. I misread it
<SteveA> it might be so for system doc tests too
<lifeless> database was the culprit last I profiled, but that was a ways back.
<SteveA> i don't know yet
<SteveA> i think stu added this for extra correctness
<SteveA> he has pending a task to optimise this, so it doesn't do anything if the librarian hasn't been used
<SteveA> so, maybe there's a less explicit way to do it too
<SteveA> i'll add a note for the next infrastructure team call
<SteveA> an API-was-used flag might be better
<bradb> mpt: how about some attachment UI love!
<mpt> bradb, give me a branch URL and I'll try to look at it tonight
<bradb> mpt: sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/bradb/launchpad/malone-smallfixes-3
<mpt> ok
<bradb> mpt: BTW, the problem with the sort tests is that they select by widget value, rather than label, so they didn't notice that datecreated/-datecreated got flipped.
* bradb tries to find a better way
<kiko> bradb, even with the super-new testing infrastructure?
<bradb> kiko: yeah. the test was converted, doing widget.value = ["datecreated"]  in the test means it doesn't notice if "Newest" is pointing to "datecreated" or "-datecreated".
<kiko> well
<kiko> that's what I was thinking
<kiko> that it would be 
<kiko> widget.select("Newest")
<kiko> is that not in the new API?
<bradb> I don't see that, but I do see a .displayValue in the docs.
* bradb is trying it
<kiko> BjornT, is there no API to select a <select> option?
<kiko> or matsubara?
<kiko> if not that is unfortunate
<bradb> from the docs:
<bradb>   - 'displayValue' lets you get and set the displayed values of the control
<bradb>     of the select box, rather than the actual values.
<bradb> so, using .value on <select>'s should probably be outlawed
<SteveA> i feel stupid.  i have a branch of launchpad.  i want to get a diff the contents of this branch against the current rocketfuel launchpad.
<SteveA> when i try to do it with: bzr diff sftp://chinstrap/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel/launchpad/devel
<bradb> SteveA: bzr diff -r ancestor:../launchpad-upstream/
<SteveA> i get an error about it not being a branch
<mpt> bradb, are you sure about ancestor:?
<mpt> he said the *current* rocketfuel
<mpt> not the point he branched off
<bradb> SteveA: chinstrap.ubuntu.com?
<SteveA> or rather, i get a "no working tree exists"
<SteveA> yeah, i have my ssh settings set up with that as a shortcut
<SteveA> it isn't that
<SteveA> imo, bzr should damn well work around the lack of a working tree
<SteveA> meanwhile, i'll do a branch, with working tree, on chinstrap
<SteveA> or do it against RF-built
<bradb> ah, "no working tree exists" is indeed slightly different from "not a branch". :) that's unfortunate.
<lifeless> SteveA: you are not using the command as we expect.
<SteveA> bzr: ERROR: sftp://chinstrap/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel-built/launchpad/.bzr/ is not a local path.
<SteveA> what does that mean?
<lifeless> SteveA: when you say 'bzr diff PATH' it considers PATH to be local.
<SteveA> oh
<SteveA> why would it do that?
<SteveA> it's a distributed revision control system
<mpt> If it starts with sftp: that's a clue it's not local :-)
<lifeless> because 'bzr diff foo.c' is 'show me the change to foo.c *in my tree*
<SteveA> an error message like "you can diff only with a local path" would help
<lifeless> this command will do what you want:
<lifeless> 'bzr diff -r branch:sftp://chinstrap/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel-built/launchpad/'
<lifeless> please file a bug, or nag me to, and we will improve the error message.
<SteveA> i'll file a bug.  thanks
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+bug/49501
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49501 in bzr "improve error message for incorrect remote diff syntax" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  
<Keybuk> cprov: I'm going to run the upload queue and publisher
<cprov> Keybuk: okay, use -N to p-u, at least 
<Keybuk> -N ?
<Keybuk> won't that stop it actually doing anything?
<kiko> Keybuk, can you wait until the drescher code updates are done?
<kiko> otherwise cprov needs to stop working and help you work around bugs that are already fixed in RF
<Keybuk> ah, "now is a bad time"
<Keybuk> sorry, I did mean that cprov could scream "no! now is not a good time" there
<kiko> tomorrow morning is the ideal time
<Keybuk> which timezone?
<kiko> if that works for you
<kiko> your timezone
<kiko> we will finish this tonight
<kiko> tonight our timezone
<Keybuk> you'll need to let infinity know when he wakes up in ~ 6 hours
<Keybuk> otherwise he'll begin running things
<kiko> he should be good to go in 6h though
<cprov> Keybuk: I don't have good time at all, bad times is routine 
<kiko> ha ha
<Keybuk> ok, I'll leave a note for infinity to run p-u and cron.daily when he awakes
<cprov> Keybuk: if you really need and it is a dapper-updates or sec we can do it, otherwise wait until tomorrow
<Keybuk> there's a gcc in there that infinity will need tonight
<Keybuk> but he's capable of processing that himself :)
<Keybuk> I was just going through usual motions -- nothing else urgent in there
<Keybuk> (he says, as a security update turns up)
<Keybuk> ok, I take that back
<Keybuk> looks like we need to do a security run
<Keybuk> cprov: can we get to the state we can do that?
<Keybuk> just a p-u run of security will suffice for now
<cprov> Keybuk: yes, run the cron line, first do it with "-N --log-file /tmp/foo" so we can check the log 
<Keybuk> hmm, never mind, there's nothing _in_ the security upload queue!
<sivang> hmm, is there a way to ask from launchpad a list of all LP specific specs that are going to be discussed in uds-paris ?
<Keybuk> it's not a Launchpad spec summit
<sivang> Keybuk: ah, k.
<kiko> SteveA, is there a standard idiom for grabbing an element from a set?
<SteveA> how do you mean, a set?
<SteveA> like a python set?
<SteveA> or an entry-point into our content object space?
<SteveA> i suppose the latter
<SteveA> although it seems strange to call it an "element"
<kiko> an item I guess
<kiko> a python set yes SteveA 
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> now i need to ask what you mean by "grabbing an element"
<SteveA> the point of a set is that you have the element already
<SteveA> and you want to see if it is in the set or not
<SteveA> you can do fancy (or dodgy) stuff with things that compare __eq__ equal, and hash equal, but are different
<SteveA> but that is dodgy and you're better off using a dict for that
<SteveA> perhaps .pop() is what you want?
<SteveA> or perhaps just element in set ?
<kiko> I don't want to modify the set
<kiko> I just want
<kiko> random.choice(s)
<kiko> however random.choice requires a list(s)
<bradb> BjornT: any news on the xmlrpc fix timeframe?
<DaSkreech> Can I reset a name of a launchpad entry?
<SteveA> kiko: so, random.choice(list(s))
<kiko> yeah.
<SteveA> is it a very large set?
<DaSkreech> or would I need OPs to do that?
<SteveA> hi DaSkreech 
<DaSkreech> Hello
<SteveA> what specifically do you want to rename?
<DaSkreech> I was unaware that the name was the name of the topic not myname :)
<DaSkreech> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/rogerpixley
<DaSkreech> Ican change the title but not the URL
<SteveA> what should the last part of the URL be?
<DaSkreech> gisdesktop
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/gisdesktop
<SteveA> done
<SteveA> sorry about the confusing UI
<SteveA> we should fix that
<SteveA> mpt: interesting UI experience here
<DaSkreech> SteveA: So I couldn't have done that
<SteveA> right
<DaSkreech> Ok just making sure :)
<mpt> SteveA, see, I told you it wasn't a name :-P
<SteveA> mpt: what it is is immaterial.  it is what it is *called* that counts.
<jordi> if my email isn't fixed tomorrow morning, I will tell kiko to communicate with me via Orkut
<jordi> this will be great.
<DaSkreech> SteveA: Thanks
<DaSkreech> jordi: Cool you are on Orkut?
<jordi> SteveA, kiko: I sent that email to the list.
<jordi> SteveA: please advise, if you have ideas :)
<jordi> DaSkreech: oh yes. I hopped in on the week of the debut
<jordi> then, I got bored.
<jordi> and then, BR took over :)
<jordi> nite!
<mpt> SteveA, in this case, "Specification ID", auto-generated by JavaScript from the title if possible
<DaSkreech> Nice. I've been there for a while and have no friends :)
<kiko> SteveA, nope, small set.
<SteveA> kiko: then using list() is fine, it will be very efficient
<kiko> thanks!
<kiko> SteveA, and you think cprov should use random.choice rather than list(s)[-1] , right?
<SteveA> well, that depends if you want a random choice
<kiko> well
<kiko> sets aren't ordered
<kiko> let's say "we don't care"
<SteveA> "random" has a particular meaning
<SteveA> if you don't care whether you get a "fair" distribution, then use whatever
#launchpad 2006-06-13
<SteveA> if the intent of the code is communicated better by saying "random.choice" than "list(s)[-1] "
<SteveA> then use that
<SteveA> i have a feeling that list(s)[-1]  would need a comment
<SteveA> whereas random.choice(list(s)) would not
<kiko> exactly
<SteveA> therefore, random.choice is the better choice
<cprov> okay okay okay ;) randow.choice wins ;)
* bradb heads home
<moving-dragons> hi
<moving-dragons> I want to migrate my system to Ubuntu and was wondering
<moving-dragons> if anyone had any thoughts 
<moving-dragons> hangups or drawbacks or minor problems
<moving-dragons> any problems with the sound 
<moving-dragons> playing mp3's on XMMS
<mdke> moving-dragons: try #ubuntu. But no, it works great
<moving-dragons> okay thanks
<Snarius> I'm looking for a way to add an image attachment to a bug report..
<Snarius> nevermind
<Snarius> found it
<cprov-afk> lifeless: ping
<lifeless> pong
<cprov-afk> lifeless: nevermind, LP was gone for a while
<cprov-afk> lifeless: it's already back, do you know something about this hiccup
<mdke> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaunchpadHowTo
<carlos> morning
<SteveA> good morning carlos
<lifeless> cprov-afk: nothing as such. I'll peek later
<cprov-afk> lifeless: okay, thank you 
<sivang> morning all
<carlos> sivang: morning
<SteveA> hi sivan
<SteveA> hi lifeless 
<SteveA> jamesh, spiv: ping
<spiv> SteveA: pong
<jamesh> pong
<SteveA> hi spiv 
<SteveA> hello jamesh 
<sivang> hi SteveA , carlos 
<jsgotangco> jordi: ping?
<jordi> jsgotangco: hey
<jordi> jsgotangco: fun, eh? :(
<jsgotangco> i dont see this as being useful at all, like i said earlier, it is basically the same language
<jsgotangco> i reviewed some of the translations made only yesterday/today and it its just the same
<jsgotangco> he doesn't even know we exist nor debian translation efforts exists
<jsgotangco> :)
<jsgotangco> jordi: it is very academic in my opinion
<jordi> I see.
<jordi> It doesn't help that fil has an iso code.
<jordi> so, in your mail you mwentioned a transition plan tl -> fil. Do you think that's a good idea?
<jsgotangco> most if not all can be moved
<jsgotangco> tl is very ethnic in origin
<jsgotangco> fil is mandated by law
<jsgotangco> but there is a clash of opinion
<jsgotangco> but i can say 80% of fil is tl
<jordi> yup. That's what I understood from the Wikipedia.
<jordi> so, would you try to setup fil as a "dialect" of tl, manage it as en vs. en_*, or even as Norwegians? (nb vs nn)?
<jordi> with dialect I probably mean using $LANGUAGE to fallback
<jsgotangco> can it be switched later?
<jsgotangco> (tl becomes the fallback in the future)
<carlos> jordi: we would need some link magic here, more than $LANGUAGE, or a mix of both
<carlos> so it works for OO.org, Firefox, documentation, and any other non gettext translation
<jordi> jsgotangco: yes
<jordi> carlos: black magic, I would say.
<carlos> jordi: yeah
<jordi> doing that in ooo makes me shiver
<carlos> jordi: well, that's better than just have the same information twice...
<jordi> yup
<jordi> carlos: this guy replied to me, saying what I expected: "fil" is the official, constitutional language, and "Tagalog" is just a small region in the country.
<jordi> The problem is "Tagalog" is both the name of a language and a region
<jordi> so some people aren't happy
<jsgotangco> yes
* jsgotangco lives in the southern tagalog region
<jsgotangco> the problem started when translation efforts were academic in nature
<carlos> jordi: he's not happy to use fil?
<jsgotangco> some taken upstream are really "hardcore" tagalog
<jordi> he's not happy to work on tl
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> I thought the idea was to migrate translations to 'fil' and use it as the base language
<carlos> at least that's what I got from your conversation in this channel
<jsgotangco> yes but only when tl is near completion/complete
<jsgotangco> a bunch of stuff is already in tl, d-i, apt for instance
<jsgotangco> and fil is relatively new
<jsgotangco> the debate is very academic
<sivang> hmm , is francis online here ?
<carlos> jsgotangco: I see...
<lifeless> jamesh: ping
<lifeless> jamesh: this is m nagging about reviews
<carlos> jordi: would you answer to the Arabic team request. We got it last week
<jordi> oh, it slipped
<jordi> will do
<carlos> jordi: thanks
<carlos> jordi: btw, do you know anything about UDA in Spain? (Unin de Distribuciones de las Administraciones)
<jordi> no, but I can ask my boss
<carlos> jordi: Linex, Guadalinex, Molinux and the one from Aragn
<carlos> are the members
<carlos> jordi: I just answered an email from them with a copy to you
<carlos> about Rosetta
<jordi> I'm just reading it
<carlos> ok
* carlos -> lunch
<carlos> see you later
<sivang> morning matsubara 
<matsubara> sivang: morning
<matsubara> jamesh: ping
<spiv> lifeless: is pqm running running a full check_merge for all sourcecode/* branches in rocketfuel?
<lifeless> it should be, for the ones that allow merging
* lifeless checks his todo list
<lifeless> no, theres a todo there. just when I left to come here, been swamped. one minute..
<spiv> Yeah, I remember you made the todo just before you left to catch a plane :)
<spiv> Seeing as I'm about to try feeding an updated Twisted to PQM, I thought I ought to check...
<lifeless> do we still have pytz as a project to merge into ?
<lifeless> twisted it not enabled for merges yet.
<lifeless> this shouold be fixed :)
<lifeless> does it have a Makefile yet ?
<spiv> It doesn't, I guess I can add one.
<spiv> Hopefully the few intermittently failing tests it has won't bite us too badly :(
<lifeless> heres what you need to do
<lifeless> one merge to twisted that adds a Makefile to run its tests
<lifeless> one merge to launchpad altering sourcecode/Makefile to run the twisted tests
<spiv> (It's gotten better recently, but still not perfect).
<lifeless> then merge the new twisted to twisted.
<spiv> Sounds sensible.  I'll do that.
<lifeless> SteveA: who should be able to commit to our copy of twisted? I suggest just spiv at this point.
<spiv> AFAIK no-one else has ever expressed an interest in being about to commit to our twisted.
<spiv> If someone else does, we can figure it out then :)
<lifeless> I'll just put you, stevea can mail me if needed.
* spiv nods
<lifeless> done
<lifeless> you are good to go, may the force be with you, feel the power of the merge side.
<spiv> Thanks!
<ddaa> okay...
<ddaa> it looks like the recent algorithmic changes to the branch scanner had a very bad performance impact
<lifeless> ddaa: probably a missing lock
<ddaa> lifeless: my guess would rather be something too expensive in the database consistency paranoia
<ddaa> it seems that for some specific branches (I see on importd branch now), the consistency check between the database revision data and the bzr revision data is taking a ridiculous time, like 0.5s per revision
<ddaa> while for other branches it's very fast
<ddaa> mh
<ddaa> but maybe it would be a bzr lock too...
<ddaa> getting revision data of a weave branch scales with the size of the inventory.weave
<ddaa> lifeless: right?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> you should have a branch read lock around all the stuff you do to one branch
<ddaa> will try to look at it soon
<ddaa> lifeless: what time do you leave geneva on Europython, I have proposed bookings for departure at 15:30, I'm slightly concerned I might be in a hurry after the CERN visit.
<jsgotangco> jordi: i think i know a compromise on this, make him collect a few more people to create a team, translate more, instead of only him as "FIL" team does it make sense or does it make me evil?
<lifeless> 1725
<ddaa> okay, I'll ask if it's possible to leave a couple of hours later
<matthewrevell> Afternoon all
<matthewrevell> Can anyone tell me how to make a Launchpad team a member of another team?
<SteveA> matthewrevell: yes
<SteveA> matthewrevell: go to the page of the team, and choose the "members" link in the box on the top left
<SteveA> from that page, you can add a member to that team
<matthewrevell> Ah, I take it you have to be the owner to be able to do that.
<matthewrevell> Thanks SteveA.
<salgado> matthewrevell, either the owner or one of the administrators of the team
<spiv> matthewrevell: or an adminstrator of the team
<matthewrevell> Thanks guys. I'll contact the other team's owner.
<jelmer> Why can't I change the maintainer of a product even if I'm the original registrant?
<matsubara> jelmer: that's bug 41639
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41639 in launchpad "Product owner should be able to reassign ownership to another user." [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41639
<jelmer> ah, thanks
<kiko> jordi, carlos: ping
<carlos> kiko: pong
<kiko> carlos, about this copyright line thing.. I think marga's right actually
<kiko> one question is what to put there
<kiko> but I guess we could put nothing at all
<carlos> hmmm
<carlos> I don't know what are you talking about...
* carlos goes to his mailbox
<carlos> kiko: I don't see the email you are talking about
<carlos> where is it?
<kiko> from jordi to launchpad
<spiv> I'd provide a link to it in the mailman archives, but pipermail helpfully says "A non-text attachment was scrubbed..."
<kiko> spiv, I think that becomes a link though doesn't it?
<spiv> kiko: not that I can see: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/private/launchpad/2006-June/009696.html
<bradb> mpt: Any news on the attachments front?
<jordi> kiko: yeah, she has a point.
<SteveA> guys
<SteveA> i sent a response to the list
<carlos> kiko: that copyright assignment should be there
<SteveA> but the launchpad list seems to be stuck at the moment
<SteveA> Znarl is looking into it
<carlos> I agree that we should show a kind of warning
<jordi> kiko: as discussed last night in #canonical, we could introduce a field where the template owner can define a copyright holder.
<carlos> but https://launchpad.net/legal
<carlos> has already some information about it:
<carlos> Rosetta copyright
<carlos> All translations imported from external sources are owned by the translator that made them. In general, these translations are licensed under the same terms as the software for which they are a translation.
<carlos> All translations submitted into Rosetta are the work of the translator that created them, and are submitted under the same license as the software being translated. In addition, the translator grants to Canonical Ltd the right to publish the translation and use the translation in other software packages under their license.
<jordi> SteveA had other ideas as well
<kiko> that doesn't say it's (c) anything but..
<SteveA> please wait until you have my response
<carlos> kiko: the point of that behaviour is that we are able to reuse suggestions between projects without copyright problems
<SteveA> otherwise, we'll be going around in circles
<kiko> okay
<SteveA> Znarl: any news on the launchpad list stuckness?
<carlos> ok
<SteveA> jordi, carlos: i had lunch with a lithuanian translator today.  he told me about the three words for "file" (the noun) in lithuanian, and the confusion between upstream translation teams on which one to use
<SteveA> apparently the ubuntu team got dapper to be pretty much consistent
<SteveA> but some other distros, and upstream, is still a mess
<carlos> SteveA: so they have the same issue like we have in Spanish
<SteveA> not least because the different words are of different genders
<SteveA> so the whole sentences need editing, for grammatical agreement
<lifeless> spiv: still up?
<spiv> lifeless: yep
<lifeless> nevermind, I think I was confusde ;0
<kiko> spiv, have a moment to help cprov and I on ##soyuz1.0?
<spiv> kiko: yeah, ok.
<kiko> spiv, we've run into what could be a connection/transaction bug
<spiv> Oh, in that case maybe not ;)
<cprov> spiv: why, dude ?
<carlos> SteveA: sometime ago I talked with daf about this, and the idea was to try to 'fix' terms in an easy way so we are consistent between desktops (KDE and GNOME) so people don't need to know that they are using translations from different teams. This kind of fix would be included too in that case,  but that needs some extra help from Rosetta to help the management of the forked translations.
<kiko> because connection bugs mean no breakfast
<SteveA> kiko: please keep me in the loop on transaction / connection bugs
<SteveA> they are dear to me
<kiko> SteveA, I thought of asking you to come in!
<SteveA> thanks, i appreciate it
<Keybuk> cprov: are you finished on drescher?  everything's on auto in the crontab
<jordi> janimo: is that hungarian file ok now?
<janimo> should the last comment on bug 42061 be enough to unsubscribe xubuntu team?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42061 in openoffice.org "OO.o GTK support does not use current GTK icon set" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/42061
<janimo> jordi, romanian actually, I'll take a look now
<janimo> jordi: as yesterday I checked after your email and it still was the old status
<janimo> I thought some time needs to pass in LP
<janimo> jordi, the translation was started in rosetta already, the sent po was meant ti override that entirely
<janimo> jordi, https://launchpad.net/products/thunar/+translations
<janimo> romanian looks like it was before with incomplete translation
<janimo> and marked as edited by one of the romania l10n members
<jordi> hm
<jsgotangco> jordi: will denying the creation of a team with only one person make me evil?
<jordi> janimo: hm. So, the upload needs to override what's in rosetta.
<janimo> ah, just saw that mail commands to malone need indented by one space
<jordi> janimo: but it doesn't add any new translations?
<janimo> jordi, roght
<janimo> jordi, yes it should make the translation complete
<jordi> that's weird
<janimo> at least that's what the  translator told me
<jordi> 602 missatges traduts.
<janimo> I am sending this on behalf of the romanian xfce translator
<jordi> yeah, it should.
<jordi> jsgotangco: you man the fil one?
<janimo> who prefers working ttraditionally not in rosetta
<jsgotangco> jordi: yeah i'm on phone with the debian-tl coordinator atm
<jsgotangco> he's ok with the fallback option
<jsgotangco> basically, we'll discuss at what percentage we'll mark TL as ready to move to FIL
<jsgotangco> then move to FIL after that
<jordi> jsgotangco: so TL will become a deprecated language?
<jordi> ie, will there be any use for Tagalog translations?
<jordi> janimo: *nod*
<jsgotangco> jordi: well not in the immediate future, probably a year from now
<jordi> janimo: weird. The strings should have appeared.
<jordi> jsgotangco: yeah, yeah.
<jordi> this kind of transitions are pain
<carlos> jordi: did you get the notification email?
<jordi> gotta check
<jsgotangco> would it be asking too much if i request control for all languages in Philippines?
<jordi> carlos: the thunar file seems to have disappeared from the queue
<jordi> not in failed, accepted or imported
<jordi> my rosetta-swat inbox is still opening
<carlos> jordi: when did you import it?
<jordi> yesterday
<carlos> it should be there then
<carlos> or we have a bug
<jordi> I sspect the latter
<carlos> jsgotangco: it depends if the actual coordinators give you permission ;-)
<jordi> lately we are missing some files here and there.
<carlos> jordi: I know... but I hope it's there :-P
<carlos> jordi: hmm, it's not there, so it's a bug
<jordi> no email.
<carlos> jordi: it should be there at least 3 days since we import/delete it
<jordi> do you have any way to track it down?
<jordi> I have the file here, if you want to inspect it.
<jordi> it validates well against msgfmt
<carlos> jordi: Are you able to tell me when did you import it?
<carlos> so I can check the logs around that time
<jordi> aprox
<carlos> sure
<carlos> I don't need the exact time
<jsgotangco> carlos: yeah unfortunately this TL-FIL thing is frustrating not only for computers
<carlos> jsgotangco: my suggestion is: 'get the main projects fixed and the small ones will follow'
<carlos> jsgotangco: KDE/GNOME/GNU
<carlos> so they don't accept translations for Tagalog and rename all to 'fil'
<carlos> and the main distributions to use by default 'fil' instead of 'ta' as the default locale. I guess the idea would be to either remove Tagalog or do some black magic to get the translations from the right place
<jordi> From: Jordi Mallach <jordi@sindominio.net>
<jordi> Subject: Re: Fwd: thunar romanian .po file
<jordi> Date: Mon, 12 Jun 2006 19:13:13 +0200
<jordi> jsgotangco: I agree with carlos. If the big players agree with a transition plan, the rest will come gratis
<jordi> the no -> nb switch will be a similar experience
<jordi> (and this one has been painfully long)
<carlos> jordi: it's not a bug ;-)
<jordi> carlos: oh!
<carlos> jordi: you did the import to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/thunar/+pots/thunar/ro
<carlos> jordi: and it failed
<carlos> let me check if it's a bug with Rosetta
<carlos> jordi: https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports/+index?target=distros&status=FAILED&type=po&start=475&batch=75
<carlos> jordi: does it have a header?
<carlos> it has a header
<jsgotangco> sounds good thanks
<carlos> jordi: the error we had is: 'extra content found after string'
<carlos> jordi: could you try to remove all empty lines you have in that file at the end of it and reupload?
<carlos> jordi: and file a bug about it, we should not fail
<jordi> okay
<carlos> jordi: also, do you have the Persian team request in your todo list?
<carlos> we got it last friday
<jordi> yes
<jordi> or is that another one?
<jordi> you told me about Arabic
<jordi> carlos: if I do a user upload of a romanian file, will it take my launchpad id as author, or whatever is listed in the Last-Translatior field?
<carlos> jordi: It's a new one
<carlos> jordi: the one in Last-Translator
<carlos> jordi: but only if it has valid content
<carlos> name <email> format
<jordi> janimo: ok, should be going in now.
<jordi> Let's see
<jordi> carlos: so the bug is, rosetta won't line any empty line after the last pomsgset?
<carlos> jordi: yeah, something like that
<jordi> filed
<jordi> who's Ubugtu's daddy?
<carlos> jordi: well, the idea was to file it once it's confirmed ;-)
<carlos> jordi: did the import work?
<jordi> I'm waiting
<jordi> I thought it was a confirmed bug :)
<jordi> gah, still not done.
<LarstiQ> jordi: Seveas
<jordi> LarstiQ: thanks
<matsubara> I wonder why I can't assign launchpad-support-tracker bugs to a milestone. I already registered the milestones for it and I'm member of the lp team (which is the registrant). Do I need special permission for that bradb?
<hanasaki> there is a bug that affects three packages... one was rejected... 2 are unconfirmed... i a bug search list it just shows "rejected"  so is it a dead bug?
<bradb> matsubara: By "can't" you mean no widget shows up, right?
<matsubara> bradb: nm, I forgot to add check the Use Malone officialy box
<jordi> should ubugtu inform of new rosetta bugs, as it does with launchpad bugs?
<hanasaki> 48401  <= bug #
<jordi> carlos: it dissapeared
<bradb> matsubara: ah
<LarstiQ> bug 48401
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48401 in thunderbird "dapper thunderbird opens new folder view on ^M" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48401
<hanasaki> nice bot
<hanasaki> ;)
<ddaa> lifeless: bingo, no lock
<hanasaki> LarstiQ: so that means its not just plain dead?  if you search for bugs submitted by me is says reejcted
<hanasaki> 48401  	 dapper thunderbird opens new folder view on ^M   	  	Medium  	Rejected
<LarstiQ> hanasaki: it is still listed as unknown on firefox and thunderbird upstream
<hanasaki> should it not be "upstream" since its killing me in dapper right now?
<carlos> jordi: it's there: https://launchpad.net/rosetta/imports/+index?target=distros&status=FAILED&type=all&start=500&batch=75
<kiko> hanasaki, it's rejected in Ubuntu, which is why listing it in Ubuntu shows up as rejected.
<carlos> jordi: same error, I will debug it with my local installation, it's not the problem with the extra lines at the end
<jordi> that's yesterday's
<hanasaki> hmm what is "upstream"
<jordi> carlos: 
<jordi> "Report-Msgid-Bugs-To: \n"
<jordi> it's nopt this I hope
<kiko> hanasaki, upstream means it is actually a bug in the original thunderbird, and not a bug introduced by ubuntu's packaging of it.
<carlos> jordi: no, I don't think so
<LarstiQ> hanasaki: according to the activity log, you rejected it yourself?
<kiko> and added the upstream tasks
<kiko> but I don't see how this affects firefox
<jordi> carlos: ok
<hanasaki> heck.. now it wont list any bugs i submited
<hanasaki> https://launchpad.net/people/hanasaki-ubuntu/+reportedbugs?field.searchtext=&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=Unconfirmed&field.status%3Alist=Needs+Info&field.status%3Alist=Rejected&field.status%3Alist=Confirmed&field.status%3Alist=In+Progress&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Committed&field.status%3Alist=Fix+Released&field.importance%3Alist=Untriaged&field.importance%3Alist=Wishlist&field.importance%3Alist=Low&field.imp
<hanasaki> ortance%3Alist=Medium&field.importance%3Alist=High&field.importance%3Alist=Critical&assignee_option=choose&field.assignee=hanasaki-ubuntu%40hanaden.com&field.omit_dupes.used=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch.used=
<hanasaki> oops.. sorry didnt know it would go 2 lines
<hanasaki> LarstiQ: i rejected it in ubuntu since it was occuring with the app thunderbird.   so i put it in thunderbird and firefox... its thunderbird because its for sending email.. and firefox because i did ^M in a firefox browser window
<hanasaki> did i file it wrong?
<LarstiQ> I would probably have filed it at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mozilla-thunderbird/+bugs
<LarstiQ> but I'm not really that involved with ubuntu
<hanasaki> i think its the ubuntu packaging and config.... i had a etch and sarge with them from debian w/o issue
* LarstiQ isn't aware of their practices
<hanasaki> hmmm ok... well if someoen comes inand reads this that can help me get things filed right.. pls Prive msg me to get my attention.... just trying to pitch in and figure out how to do it right :(
<Keybuk> cprov: are you finished on drescher?  everything's on auto in the crontab
<LarstiQ> hanasaki: I think you can get better help in an ubuntu channel
<cprov> Keybuk: yes, since 6:00 UTC
<Kinnison> BjornT: ping?
<BjornT> hi Kinnison 
<Kinnison> BjornT: I'm writing a test for some more checks in the distro release queue object
<Kinnison> BjornT: I need to alter an attribute in a sourcepackagereleasefile
<Kinnison> BjornT: however I don't want to grant such ability to the webapp
<Keybuk> cprov: thanks
<Kinnison> BjornT: Is there a zcml directive for "this attribute is writable if you're in the test runner"?
<Kinnison> BjornT: Or should I unproxy the object in the test?
<kiko> Kinnison, the latter sounds more practical..
<cprov> Keybuk: anytime, dude 
<bradb> flacoste: btw, what time are you planning on coming to the office after lunch? just want to make sure someone'll actually be here when you arrive.
<flacoste> around 13:30?
<BjornT> Kinnison: i think the best thing is to unproxy it together with a comment saying why you do it.
<flacoste> bradb: is that fine?
<bradb> flacoste: sure
<Kinnison> BjornT: thanks dude
<BjornT> np
* Kinnison dances a jig. That was perfect, thanks BjornT 
* spiv -> sleep
<jordi> nite spiv
* flacoste is going afk for lunch and then on to visit the MontrealSupportOffice
<carlos> jordi: found the bug
<carlos> jordi: weird .po file 
<carlos> but a bug in our code
<carlos> jordi: line 1864
<carlos> a new line is missing there
<jordi> ugh
<carlos> jordi: could you add it and submit it again?
<jordi> I don't see that's misisng?
<jordi> oh right
<lifeless> malcc: you probably meant to change the status of your branch didn't you?
<carlos> SteveA: hi, are you available?
<SteveA> carlos: will be in 10 mins
<carlos> ok
<ddaa> lifeless, up for a quick review of the branch scanner locking fix?
<lifeless> sure
<lifeless> url
<ddaa> tried to keep it minimal, but I'm not sure I got the idioms quite right
<ddaa> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file3lXBjj.html
<lifeless> this is buggy
<lifeless> +        try:
<lifeless> +            self.bzr_history = self.bzr_branch.revision_history()
<lifeless> +        except:
<lifeless> +            self.bzr_branch.unlock()
<lifeless> you are missing 'raise'
<ddaa> duh!
<ddaa> thank you
<ddaa> lifeless: anything else?
<SteveA> carlos: ready
<lifeless> +    def tearDown(self):
<lifeless> +        self.bzrsync.close()
<lifeless> +        BzrSyncTestCase.tearDown(self)
<lifeless> that will barf if the bzrsync is not currently locked
<lifeless> close() should probably be a bit smarter or something
<ddaa> that should not happen
<ddaa> I mean, tearDown is only called if setUp succeeded, right?
<ddaa> and then self.bzrsync is locked
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> so imagine setUp succeeds
<lifeless> ok, should be fine. r=lifeless
<ddaa> This test case class is for a specific test that could not use syncHistoryAndClose, so I used setUp and tearDown instead of wrapping the whole test inside a try/finally...
<ddaa> well
<ddaa> AttributeError: 'BzrBranch5' object has no attribute 'read_lock'
<ddaa> okay, lock_read :)
* carlos -> out
<carlos> see you later tonight
* mpt tries to remember the easiest way to look at someone else's branch
<mpt> is it bzr branch, or bzr pull?
<LarstiQ> depends on what you want to do
<LarstiQ> mpt: branch makes an entire new branch, pull gets new revisions into an existing branch
<LarstiQ> mpt: you can also use log etc on remote branches
<LarstiQ> ie, bzr log http://bazaar-vcs.org/bzr/bzr.dev works
<mpt> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/warthogs/archives/bradb/launchpad/malone-smallfixes-3/
* bradb sets the branch flag to 1
<bradb> mpt: /home/warthogs/...
<mpt> ah!
<mpt> ok, the branch is now travelling from one room in the Montr?al building to another room in the Montr?al building, via London
<bradb> heh
<matsubara> bradb: have time for a quick review?
<bradb> matsubara: not atm, maybe in an hour or two?
<matsubara> bradb: ok, I'll ping you then.
<matsubara> bradb: thanks
<bradb> cool
<stuNNed> ok WTF
<jordi> janimo: it worked now
<stuNNed> you fscking loonuks zealots are switching and improving so fast i can't keep up D
<SteveA> launchpad developers: messages to the launchpad list were delayed all day.  they should all be there now.
<SteveA> or will be very shortly
<SteveA> as they pass through the systems
<mpt> bradb, after 50 minutes it's about 1/7 complete
<bradb> mpt: rsync!
<bradb> oh, are you on wireless?
<mpt> yes
<bradb> you want to go wired for this
<bradb> it'll take like, 1/7th the time :)
<mpt> hrmm
<mpt> there's an Ethernet port beckoning
<janimo> jordi thanks
<flacoste> woohoo!
* flacoste got launchpad running
<Seveas> jordi, ?
<jordi> Seveas: iirc Ubugtu informs of new bugs filed against lp
<jordi> would it be a good idea to show rosetta bugs as well?
<Seveas> jordi, it doesn't, dilys once did that
<jordi> hey flacoste 
<jordi> oh, dilys, right.
<mpt> bradb, thanks for fixing bug 48784
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48784 in malone "newest and oldest searches are reversed" [Medium,Fix committed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48784
<bradb> mpt: no prob
<Keybuk> when's the next rollout?
<SteveA> Keybuk: tomorrow
<salgado> SteveA, do you have a few minutes to talk about some issues related to approving distribution mirrors in launchpad?
<bradb> mpt: so, did it go a lot faster wired?
<flacoste> BjornT: do you know where I could find documentation on the pagetests infrastructure?
* flacoste found LaunchpadPageTests and PageTestsOrSystemDocs.
<kiko> matsubara, ping? ^^^
<matsubara> flacoste: hey, welcome! You can find some docs at lib/zope/testbrowser/README.txt
<flacoste> matsubara: tnx!
<matsubara> flacoste: apart from that, you've already found the other docs related to testbrowser stuff.
<bradb> kiko: do you have time for a drive-by for bug 49498?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49498 in Ubuntu "With Evince I can't copy text out from PDF documents created with cups-pdf" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49498
<bradb> kiko: bug 49598, even
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49598 in malone "Unable to unsubscribe from private bug" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49598
<kiko> bradb, sure.
<bradb> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file4gsfFQ.html
<bradb> kiko: btw, the render() hack was suggested to me by BjornT 
<bradb> I intend to take a hammer to BugTaskView on my next landing.
<kiko> I wonder why you even need it
<bradb> kiko: because I can't let the page render normally or I'll get Unauthorized errors
<kiko> that suggests you need to add a comment.
<bradb> er, yeah, that might be useful :P
<kiko> +                    self.request.response.addNotification(
<kiko> +                        "You have been unsubscribed from bug %d." %
<kiko> +                        bug.id)
<kiko> bradb, it'd be nice to also tell the user why he was redirected, I think.
<kiko> The bug is no longer accessible to you; redirecting you to the main bug listing.
<kiko> something like that
<bradb> right
<kiko> bradb, what if the user unsubscribed to the bug but the bug is still visible to him?
<kiko> is that not worth checking?
<kiko> i.e. mdz unsubscribes to the bug
<bradb> yeah, it should be a check_permission, i think, good point
* bradb does some reworking
<kiko> unsubscribes from the bug
<kiko> about moving handleSubscriptionRequest
<kiko> can that be done for the other methods as well? I"m just querying about the possibility, not suggesting you do it, so I understand the change
<bradb> kiko: presumably yeah. any method that's called from ZPT just for its side effects could, I think, be called in initialize
<flacoste> what is the rationale for using testbrowser vs http() in pagetests?
<bradb> flacoste: it's way more readable
* flacoste agrees
<bradb> flacoste: it also tracks form state automagically for you
<flacoste> any reason to use http() (except for simple GET requests)?
<bradb> I haven't found one yet.
<flacoste> and i guess that pagetests that use http() were done before the integration of testbrowser?
<kiko> flacoste, yes, before moving to zope3.2.
<flacoste> so I should use testbrowser for new tests instead of using the tcpwatch proxy?
<bradb> flacoste: yeah
<flacoste> great!
<bradb> kiko: gotta head home. i'll clean this patch up a bit later and mail you the new version?
<kiko> sure thing duder
<bradb> w00t. later all.
<kiko> flacoste, http() is the tool of the devil!
<flacoste> kiko: i do agree!
<jordi> SteveA: around?
* flacoste is heading back home
#launchpad 2006-06-14
<mirak> hi*
<mirak> why launchpad is not open source ???
<kiko> mirak, launchpad.net/faq? :-)
<mirak> kiko: the invoqued reason sucks
<mirak> unless there is some proprietary code in it that must  be cleaned
<mirak> don't know, that's weird. this is not how it's supposed to be.
<mirak> it shouldn't be used at all probably
<kiko> well
<mirak> that's a bit of way
<kiko> it's as open a project as it can be without being open source
<kiko> and the plan is for it to be open source eventually
<mirak> what's the interest of not putting it open source beside maintaining total control over it ?
<mirak> and eventually not letting other distributions make use of it
<kiko> it is still very much in the incipient stages
<mirak> but it workks
<sivang> mirak: any distribution are welcome to use it, there are already several.
<mirak> I don't understand either, but I like ubuntu indeed
<mirak> so why isnt it open source really ?
<mirak> why just drawing so much attention about this fact ?
<mirak> good night
<malcc> lifeless: Yes
<carlos> good night
<mdz> kiko: who should be the approved for rosetta specs?
<mdz> kiko: https://launchpad.net/products/rosetta/+spec/rosetta-oo-import-export is on the agenda for paris but has no approver
<bradb> kiko: around?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<spiv> jamesh: pending-reviews doesn't like Kinnison's 'launchpad-repo' directory.  Should pending-reviews cope, or should we get Kinnison to move his branches?
<jamesh> spiv: get him to move the branches, I think
* spiv nods
<jamesh> iirc the rules are that the product name is the second last directory component, unless that component is numeric (in which the third last component is used)
<SteveA> mornng
<spiv> SteveA: Morning.  infrastructure voip call?
<SteveA> yep
<SteveA> stub, jamesh
<jamesh> yep
* SteveA gives stub a POTS ping
<stub> Yo
<SteveA> spiv, jamesh, stub: also, #c-m for text
<carlos> morning
<mdke> argh, that Ruwan5 chap is creating more havoc on the wiki again
<mdke> anyone able to disactivate the account? perhaps it was reactivated?
<carlos> SteveA, lifeless, stub: ^^^
<SteveA> hello carlos 
<carlos> SteveA: hi
<carlos> SteveA: could you take a look to mdke's request?
<mdke> SteveA: hi. A user who appears on the wiki as Ruwan5 is going around and deleting or replacing some quite important pages, it seems accidentally. The same happened a few weeks ago, and lifeless deactivated his account, and I emailed him. But I had no reply, and I noticed that now the same thing is happening
<mdke> for some reason the pages he deletes seem to lose their history too, so become hard to revert
<SteveA> darn
<SteveA> we don't have a simple "disable this account" flag in launchpad yet
<mdke> I can't remember how he did it
<SteveA> but stub and spiv should be able to get the thing sorted, and get the wikis to disable the login
<mdke> oh hang on
<mdke> I have an email from him
<mdke> saying sorry and that he won't do it again. I'll reply
<SteveA> ok
<stub> So don't nuke the account?
* stub notes the 'accidentally' and assumes so
* spiv -> yoga
<jamesh> stub: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/insert-on-duplicate.html <- is this the sort of SQL extension you were thinking of?
<stub> jamesh: Yes
<mdke> stub: is there some way of suspending it for editing on the wiki?
<stub> mdke: I'm sure there is, but I don't know how. I can nuke it in the database manually but I think the wiki's cache auth credentials and something needs to be cleared manually
<mdke> stub: alright, I've emailed him and we'll see if the problem persists. If it does, I'll come back
<carlos> stub: hi, would you review my bug-35631 branch?
<carlos> stub: the code review is done and approved already
<carlos> stub: and I'm running the migration script atm using staging's database
<carlos> stub: I found a problem with production data and it's fixed now, but I guess it would take a couple of hours to reach jamesh's page, if you want, I could send you the new migration script code
<janimo> hey, what is the difference between subscribers and 'also notified' in malone?
<janimo> I unsubscribed from some bugs yesterday and did not expect to be still notified about changes to those bugs
<BjornT> janimo: you're a subscriber if you (or someone else) subscribed you to the bug. you're also notified if you are related to the bug, for example if you are the assignee, bug contact, product owner, etc.
<ddaa> Heya, feedback requested on https://staging.launchpad.net/bazaar
<lifeless> morning all
<janimo> BjornT: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/42395
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 42395 in Ubuntu "live- ubuntu and kubuntu 6.06Beta fail for mac G5 " [Medium,Unconfirmed]  
<janimo> I was affected by it but now it is rejected for that component.
<janimo> So I think it should no longer notify me. Other than that is there a mail cmd to tell it to not cc me?
<sivang> morning
<BjornT> janimo: sorry, no way of stopping the notifications. feel free to file a bug about it, though, i agree that it should be possible.
<janimo> BjornT: ok I will. Otherwise if someone mistakenly assigns a bug to  package it is no way of getting unsubscribed.
<janimo> sivang: hey
<sivang> hey janimo , 'sup ?
<janimo> seems like we're roomies next week ;)
<sivang> janimo: ah, we are?! cool! but I did not get a new delgates list yet , how do you know about it?
<janimo> sivang: did you not get a mail yesterday from claire?
<sivang> I did, but I couldn't who's my roomie :-)
<janimo> there are attachments in the mail :)
<sivang> 2 of them, an excel sheet and directions
<janimo> the first has rooms list. let's continue in PM though since it's  OT here
<lifeless> SteveA: I want to test skype, are you around ?
<SteveA> lifeless: hello
<lifeless> yoyo
<SteveA> lifeless: i am running skype now
<lifeless> shat skype address ?
<lifeless> *what*
<SteveA> "implied"
<lifeless> could you hear me? I could not hear you
<SteveA> sound problem at my end
<SteveA> try again
<SteveA> sound problem at my end again
<SteveA> i did a successful echo test
<SteveA> you are displayed as not currently online
<Kinnison> jamesh: ping?
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<sivang> is there a way to indicate that I am going to fix a bug upstream in the bug task?
<carlos> I need a reviewer for a preimplementation call
<carlos> jamesh, BjornT: Are you too busy? I don't mind to have it tomorrow
<carlos> should be a fast call
<SteveA> carlos: we can talk
<carlos> SteveA: ok
<carlos> thanks
* carlos opens skype
<SteveA> carlos: can we have it in 10 mins?
<carlos> SteveA: sure
<SteveA> ok
<Kinnison> SteveA: Do you have any idea why my branches aren't activating on the branch summary page?
<SteveA> Kinnison: maybe some problem with the repository.  perhaps jamesh has an error log
<SteveA> carlos: be with you very shortly
<carlos> SteveA: ok, thanks
<Kinnison> SteveA: thanks
<carlos> fuck, I hate skype!
<jamesh> Kinnison: the problem is the directory names
<SteveA> as in, it needs to say "launchpad" not "launchapd-repo" ?
<jamesh> Kinnison: the second last directory component (launchpad-repo) does not match any of the rocketfuel branch names
<SteveA> jamesh: could the script be changed to look at bzr info related branches?
<jamesh> SteveA: That is an option.  Check if the branch contains a particular revision in its history or ancestry
<Kinnison> Irritatingly I don't think bzr info shows the chinstrap branch because it's branched from a branch as it were
<jamesh> Kinnison: if you grab the branch's revision history, it probably includes "Arch-1:rocketfuel@canonical.com%launchpad--devel--0--base-0" though
<jamesh> which would give a good indication that the branch's parent is launchpad
<jamesh> of course, there are benefits to requiring some level of consistency in branch naming
<Kinnison> Indeed. I'm trying to decide how hard it'll be for me to modify my scripts to use different path names locally and on chinstrap
<Kinnison> I have ~/dev-canonical/launchpad-repo y'see
<jamesh> Kinnison: the two options that would keep the script happy in its current form would be (a) to rename launchpad-repo to launchpad or (b) name your branches as launchpad-repo/launchpad/$branchname
<Kinnison> If it'll sort things out in the meantime I can make a symlink
<jamesh> I suppose picking a parent based on ancestry would be preferable though
<Kinnison> jamesh: I like the latter, but I'll do it via symlink if that'll work
* Kinnison tries
<Kinnison> when is the script due to start again?
<jamesh> it is currently running once every 2 hours
<jamesh> seems to be in the middle of a run right now
<Kinnison> arse
<Kinnison> so it'll be 1200UTC before it tries again
<stub> carlos: How long does that script take to run?
<stub> Kinnison: Can I roll out r3662 to drescher, or are there later patches that need to be cherry picked?
<Kinnison> stub: You really need to check with cprov since thus far pqm has been rejecting my advances
* Kinnison goes to check on the arch-commits list
<Kinnison> stub: Looks like there is stuff after 3662 which might be relevant so I'd leave drescher's codeline alone for now.
<stub> Kinnison: ok
<stub> carlos: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileZ1LWGa.html
<lifeless> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> lifeless: pong.  Will send the reviews through shortly
<lifeless> thank you. What caused the holdup ?
<stub> carlos: I'm asking because it looks like that script will need to execute at least 60 million queries...
<carlos> stub: it's being slow
<stub> carlos: Do you have an estimate? I'm wondering if it should be refactored or if the script is good enough for a one off migration
<carlos> stub: I'm in a phone call, give me some time and will talk about it..
<carlos> stub: hi, I'm ready
<stub> carlos: Slightly changed and approved patch - https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileZ1LWGa.html
<carlos> stub: hmmm, I lost my staging database connection
<carlos> stub: ok, thanks
<stub> I was just wondering if you knew or could estimate how long the migration script was going to take. That many queries could take days.
<carlos> stub: yes, I could estimate it
<carlos> let me see if asuka let me see the output...
<carlos> It did 235000 rows in about 2 hours 50 minutes (1382 rows/min) and we have 28234032 rows so it would take: ...
<carlos> hmm, we need to change it...
<carlos> 14,1 days...???!!??
<stub> Sounds about right ;)
<stub> Although on Jubany it would take about half that
<carlos> stub: also, I don't know why, seems like I have memory leaks
<carlos> I tried to keep the amount of sqlobjects in memory as low as possible
<stub> SQLObject code has that tendancy. There might be magic commands to clear the caches.
<carlos> stub: I suppose I could optimize it doing some extra queries getting the IDs that have duplicated entries that should be fixed
<carlos> that would require some expensive queries executed first, but I don't think it would take more than some hours to get it done (much better than more than 5 days ;-))
<stub> carlos: I think what we need to do is retrieve a list of all interesting information in a single query. Iterate over those results keeping the duplicate list in ram or in a temporary table (or possibly just removing them as we go)
<stub> And once we are done, recalculate all the pofile latest submissions
<carlos> well, not all, but the ones that have that field set to NULL
<carlos> so it should be quite easy and fast
<carlos> stub: ok, will do it that way and request a new review when it's ready (and takes less than one day to have it done in asuka) :-P
<carlos> stub: thanks
<stub> carlos: What does pomsgset.getSelection() return?
<carlos> stub: a rown of POSelection table
<carlos> s/rown/row/
<stub> which one?
<carlos> the one related to that pomsgset object
<carlos> or None if we didn't create it yet
<stub> carlos: So you could just iterate over a query like https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileoByEIt.html ? I think it is just a case of keeping some state.
<ddaa> stub: did you just bounce the database server on the pqm system?
<stub> ddaa: No
<stub> ddaa: I'm running the test suite on that box - pqm is currently disabled
<ddaa> stub: one merge request failed with "OperationalError: could not connect to server: Connection refused" in test_reconnector...
<ddaa> anyway, resending
<stub> ddaa: That test is flakey still :-(
<carlos> stub: and I guess we should get the SQLObject from the ids in those queries, right?
<carlos> stub: or do you think I should use raw SQL UPDATE commands?
<carlos> both would fit
<carlos> my only concern is the SQLObject memory usage
<stub> carlos: Raw SQL so you don't have to worry about memory leaks or side effects. SQLObject is sucky for batch processing.
<carlos> ok
<carlos> then I will use SQLObject at the end to fix the IPOFile.latestsubmission fields
<carlos> stub: thanks
<salgado> hmmm. is the arch-commits list down?
<stub> Launchpad will be going down in 15 minutes for its regular code update. Estimated downime is 15 minutes.
<Znarl> salgado : Why do you ask?
<salgado> Znarl, because I merged some changes yesterday but no email notification reached that list
* salgado checks if the merge really went through
<salgado> yes, r3672 on rocketfuel. 
<salgado> the last notification on arch-commits is for r3668 (launchpad, that is)
<Kinnison> SteveA: I firmly believe my small-fixes branch can be merged [trivial]  do you agree? https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/dsilvers/launchpad-repo/launchpad/small-fixes/full-diff
<SteveA> Kinnison: is there a possibility of this crontab directory pruning running concurrently with something that is creating directories in that area?
<Kinnison> no, it's within the cron.daily which holds the archive lock
<SteveA> how is an empty directory "redundant" ?
<SteveA> maybe you mean "unused" or "useless"
<SteveA> UAID: Unused Array of Inexpensive Disks
<SteveA> anyway, in answer to your question, i'm sure it could be merged as trivial.  were i to review it, i would point out what i already pointed out
<SteveA> and ask why we have empty directories created, which much then be cleaned up
<elmo> for the same reason dak does
<elmo> it's a simpler implementation to not have the code  check  for empty directories and remove them when purging packages (because that's racy), but rather do the trivial find  during cron.daily
<SteveA> i still don't understand where empty directories come from
<SteveA> although you have explained why to remove them at that point rather than as going along
<elmo> SteveA: from packages that have e.g. been renamed
<lifeless> BjornT: can you do ddaa's 'urgent' branch ?
<SteveA> elmo: i see.  thanks
* SteveA --> lunch
<BjornT> lifeless: sure
<lifeless> thanks
<Kinnison> jamesh: I was following your instructions on using repositories with launchpad development but I can't get the pqm-submit plugin working right
<BjornT> Kinnison: what's wrong? do you use 'bzr push' to push the branch to chinstrap?
<Kinnison> BjornT: I do
<BjornT> Kinnison: without knowing exactly what problem you're having, i'd guess it's because of bug 33430
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 33430 in bzr "Lack of cascading configs cause push to obscure directory settings" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/33430
<matsubara> Kinnison: bug 45306 may also help
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45306 in bzr "LocationConfig should look for options on parent locations when they're not found" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/45306
<Kinnison> posibly, it always uses bazaar-ng.org as the target
<Kinnison> it's getting the chinstrap url right for my branch
<mpt> 09:02:37@2006-06-bug-attachments> bzr push
<mpt> Using saved location: sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/mpt/launchpad/2006-06-bug-attachments
<mpt> bzr: ERROR: File exists: '/home/warthogs/archives/mpt/launchpad/2006-06-bug-attachments': Failure: unable to mkdir
<mpt> Of course it exists, that's why I'm trying to push to it
<lifeless> mpt: if it alreadu exists, it must not be a branch
<lifeless> as in, to get that error
<mpt> lifeless, it's a half-pushed version of the branch before the Internet connection died
<mpt> s/before/up to when/
<mpt> so do I have to start from scratch?
* mpt supposes he could just use rsync
<matsubara> try with the rspush 
<mpt> bzr: ERROR: No rspush location known or specified.
<mpt> should that be x-rspush-data?
<matsubara> no idea, never used it before. :-)
<mpt> bzr: ERROR: Invalid rsync path u'sftp://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/home/warthogs/archives/mpt/launchpad/2006-06-bug-attachments/'.
<mpt> hmm
<mpt> chinstrap:/...
<mpt> bzr: ERROR: Internal check failed: file u'/home/mpt/hacking/lp/2006-06-bug-attachments/sourcecode' entered as kind 'directory' id 'x_David_Allouche_<david.allouche@canonical.com>_Mon_Jun_28_09:59:21_2004_32213.0', now of kind 'symlink'
<lifeless> mpt: you need to rm the half-pushed branch
<mpt> righty-ho
<Kinnison> Aha, it doesn't fall back on the repo data for the upstream branch, okay I can cope
<mpt> bradb, 2006-06-bug-attachments has finished pushing
<bradb> mpt: cool, thanks.
<Kinnison> salgado: Any idea when you'll be able to get to my queue-uniqueness branch?
<salgado> Kinnison, today! I have the diff open on my editor already. 
<Kinnison> salgado: cool
<salgado> SteveA, around?
<Kinnison> uhoh, is my code that bad?
<salgado> no, I haven't started reviewing it yet. it's something else that I need to talk to SteveA about
<Kinnison> phew
<carlos> stub: hmm I think you did a mistake documenting the revision number we are running on production
<carlos> last week, you rolled out: r3643 and this weeek, you rolled out: r3642.... I guess the right one is r3662
<stub> Yes - 3662
* carlos talks about the wiki page
* stub fixes the wiki
<carlos> stub: I detected it because my last merge was r3663... and seems like I was late to get it included this week ;-)
<stub> I look for merges that touch that many files to use as delimiters in selecting what to roll out :-)
<looksaus> how do I enable malone bug reporting for my newly registered project in launchpad?
<looksaus> at first sight, I don't see an option to do so
<neutrinomass> Apparently one cannot change a bug's importance without accepting it first anymore... is this intended behaviour or should I report it as a bug ?
<looksaus> ah, sorry, found
<salgado> looksaus, that is done on a per-product basis
<looksaus> salgado, sorry, should have checked more carefully
<looksaus> salgado, are there any plans to make it possible to import a tarball just via http?
<salgado> looksaus, no worries. the links on the upper left menu are not so easy to parse. sometimes even though I know there's a link there for something I want to do, I can't easily find it
<looksaus> I'm just looking for a low overhead way to have vcs and bug reporting for an ubuntu locoteam project
<salgado> looksaus, I never heard of plans for doing that. but ddaa is the one to answer it
<ddaa> hu
<ddaa> I know nothing of the specificities of ubuntu locoteams.
<looksaus> if I need to install an ftp (or svn or cvs) server first to create a source base
<salgado> ddaa, <looksaus> salgado, are there any plans to make it possible to import a tarball just via http?
<ddaa> hu?
<ddaa> import a tarball?
<ddaa> wget imports tarball via http just fine here...
<looksaus> ddaa, currently, there is the possibility to import a tarball into launchpad
<salgado> looksaus, I guess what you want is to create a bzr branch and publish it on the supermirror
<ddaa> looksaus: something about populating translation templates?
<looksaus> I want to have launchpad handle as much of the admin work as possible
<looksaus> I know _very_ little about bzr, but willing to learn
<ddaa> mid July there's a sprint planned about integrating Rosetta and Bazaar.
<looksaus> it's not about bazaar-rosetta integration
<ddaa> afaik, the plans are to be able to import and export translations from/to bzr branches
<looksaus> we're making a map of local ubuntu volunteers, see http://map.ubuntu-be.org/nl
<salgado> no, I guess it's about importing a source tarball for an existing product instead of periodically importing from cvs/svn
<looksaus> exactly
<looksaus> so that we can use the original version in launchpad as the basis for our work
<salgado> looksaus, if you don't have a VCS already, then what you shoud do is create a bzr branch for your product and publish it on the supermirror, I think
<ddaa> looksaus: what does this map have to do with version control, bug tracking, or translations?
* ddaa is thoroughly confused as to what looksaus wants
<looksaus> ddaa, we want to version control the source code behind it
<looksaus> but I think salgado probably just gave me the answer
<ddaa> looksaus: does that make sense to you? https://staging.launchpad.net/bazaar
<looksaus> I might have had to read about bzr first before asking this question
<looksaus> ddaa, yes, thx
<looksaus> sorry for bothering you with this
<ddaa> absolutely not
<looksaus> I'm not a technical person
<ddaa> looksaus: I'm interested in improvement suggestions for this page, before it gets put in production
<looksaus> I just made some hairy php code to get things going
<SteveA> salgado: hello
<looksaus> ddaa, it would probably make sense to have people import something really simple
<SteveA> mpt: ping
<looksaus> ddaa, it would probably make sense to have people import something really simple
<looksaus> (like a tarball)
<looksaus> and then get used to bzr afterwards
<looksaus> I mean, I will now have a look at bzr first, obviously, and no problem
<looksaus> but if you want as many people as possible to use this system, that could be a good idea
<looksaus> does that make sense to you?
<looksaus> ah, it does something already...
<looksaus> sorry, didn't read beyond the bottom of the page!
<SteveA> mpt: ping
<ddaa> looksaus: launchpad does not want to be a free hosting service, like sourceforge
<looksaus> ddaa, ok
<looksaus> good to know
<ddaa> the bzr hosting service is here to help developer share code more easily, using bzr
<ddaa> but there is no plan to offer generic hosting for web pages, release tarballs etc.
<ddaa> at least, as far as I know
<looksaus> of course not
<ddaa> on the other want, we do want as many people as possible to use bzr :)
<ddaa> and my job is to materialise such incentive in the form of launchpad features
<looksaus> you understood what my problem was?
<looksaus> I didn't know much about bzr yet
<ddaa> I am not sure :)
<looksaus> and I just wanted to use some version control system
<looksaus> with the least fuss and admin work possible
<ddaa> right, that's all?
<looksaus> so I thought, hey, let's import what we have into launchpad some way
<looksaus> and they'll do the vcs hosting stuff
<ddaa> sure
<looksaus> then I went looking in launchpad how to import things
<ddaa> okay
<looksaus> and I saw something about bzr
<looksaus> or cvs or svn or ftp
<salgado> BjornT, I just updated MaloneEmailInterfaceUserDoc to match the malone simplification changes. can you check it, to make sure it's correct? also, is there any other wiki pages that need to be updated?
<looksaus> as import possibilities
<ddaa> looksaus: I see
* bradb heads to le bureau. bbl.
<looksaus> no http
<looksaus> ddaa, do my initial comments make more sense now?
<ddaa> yes
<ddaa> you were confused, for good reason
<ddaa> looksaus: what you saw is a mish-mash of at least two features: vcs-imports, and hct import
<salgado> BjornT, SteveA, btw, I think we should move MaloneEmailInterfaceUserDoc to help.launchpad.net, right?
<SteveA> yes
<BjornT> salgado: well, for one thing, you edited the wrong page. https://help.launchpad.net/UsingMaloneEmail is the right one.
<SteveA> i think bjorn was going to version it too
<ddaa> looksaus: I would like to separate vcs imports in a way they would make more sense
<ddaa> looksaus: but what you are looking for is hosted bzr branches
<salgado> ah, great
<ddaa> looksaus: you need to register a ssh public key in launchpad
<ddaa> then create a bzr branch on your workstation
<ddaa> and bzr push to sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net as explained on the page I pointed you at.
<ddaa> it's very much intended to be as fuss-free as we could make it 
<looksaus> thx
<ddaa> ask if you have any problem doing that
<salgado> BjornT, SteveA, okay, so I'll update the right one this time and will change the content of the old one to have only a link to the new one. is that okay?
<ddaa> looksaus: I have a todo item to blog about this feature this week, so I'm very interested in your experience.
<looksaus> ddaa, will do
<looksaus> (bit busy now, at work :)
<BjornT> salgado: well, it could be good to have it on the development wiki as well (especially with a version field). that way we could edit the documentation before the change gets rolled out.
<salgado> BjornT, well, if that's user documentation, I don't see a good reason for changing it before it's rolled out and then having to port the changes to the other wiki once it's rolled out. I think keeping them in sync will be a problem (it already is, in fact)
<SteveA> wow... if you search for "current time in $city" in google
<SteveA> you get it displayed from google as the first results
<BjornT> salgado: one of the problems with keeping the documentation in sync with the implementation today is that you can edit the documentation only after it has been rolled out (which often mean you forget to do it). i'd think it'd be easier if you could edit the documentation directly after you've finished the implementation.
<SteveA> unfortunately, google thinks the most important st. petersburg is the one in florida USA
<stub> google earth has a utterly useless search for most of the world - it doesn't even recognize capital cities or countries.
<salgado> BjornT, but you'd still need to copy the changes from one wiki to the other, once it's rolled out
<LarstiQ> SteveA: also does not work well for Den Haag
<mpt> SteveA, pong, but I might be slow replying
<SteveA> mpt: i want a 5 minute irc chat with you sometime
<kiko> good morning!
<mpt> SteveA, probably the next time when I'm free and you're awake is in about 21.5 hours
<SteveA> mpt: surely you can spare me 5 minutes
<mpt> Unless I skip lunch, but I had hardly any breakfast
<SteveA> i'm not talking about 5 minutes plus 30 minutes.  i'm talking about five minutes.
<mpt> I'm aware of that
<mpt> ok, how about in ~25 minutes?
<SteveA> sure
<SteveA> i'll be here.  ping me
<SteveA> salgado: ping
<salgado> SteveA, pong
<SteveA> salgado: i have 20 mins right now
<salgado> great
<salgado> SteveA, so, there are two pages that list all unofficial and disabled mirrors
<SteveA> salgado: would this be better with a voice call?
<salgado> SteveA, could be.
<salgado> SteveA, should I call now?
<SteveA> salgado: i'm on skype
<kiko> salgado, thanks for following up with that
<kiko> uhhh
<kiko> SteveA, I think the commits mailing list is also borked.
<salgado> kiko, it was, but Znarl said it's fixed now
<kiko> salgado, do we not get the emails that were dropped though?
<salgado> yes, he said these emails may have been lost
<bradb> kiko: can i merge my unsubscribe from private bugs branch?
<SteveA> hi kiko
<SteveA> the mails should still get through
<SteveA> although they may need some manual shoving
<SteveA> from karl
<kiko> okay
<kiko> bradb, I haven't read the patch yet, will do so after lunch
<bradb> kiko-fud: thanks!
<mpt> (SteveA, I haven't forgotten, meeting's still going on)
<SteveA> thx
<jelmer> Any chance somebody with lp admin rights can change the maintainer of the bzr-gtk product to 'bzr'
<jelmer> ?
<bradb> kiko-fud: mpt cleaned up my comment/attach UI too, so I can show you that after lunch and land it today too.
<SteveA> jelmer: are you  Jelmer Vernooij   ?
<SteveA> if so, you should be able to do that
<SteveA> using the "change maintainer" link
<jelmer> SteveA: I can't, because of bug 41639
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41639 in launchpad "Product owner should be able to reassign ownership to another user." [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41639
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> jelmer: ok, sent me a gpg signed email asking for this, using the key registered on your launchpad account.  steve at canonical.com
<SteveA> and i will do it on receipt
<jelmer> done
<SteveA> jelmer: done
<jelmer> SteveA: Thanks!
<Kinnison> Umm, pqm ate my commit
<Kinnison> I have had no mail from it
<Kinnison> yet it was in the queue
* Kinnison gives up
<mpt> SteveA, ping
<SteveA> mpt: ping
<SteveA> mpt: privmsg
<seb128> changing bug importance seems to be broken
<seb128> it's displayed as a label instead of a list of choices, is that a known issue?
<seb128> is there a team membership required for that?
<seb128> bradb: around?
<jordi> SteveA: any news from the list creation dp.?
<jordi> dpt. even
<SteveA> jordi: no
<jordi> yay.
<kiko> bradb, ah, very nice, please show that off too
<highvoltage> hi there. is there a way to search for packages with the most bugs  in launchpad?
<highvoltage> like a 'top 10' list or something?
<ruffneck> hi
<SteveA> jordi: ping
<mpt> highvoltage, not at the moment as far as I know
<jordi> SteveA: okay
<highvoltage> mpt: ok
<mpt> interesting idea though
<mpt> maybe you could report a bug asking for it
* bradb returns from lunc
<bradb> h
<seb128> kiko: ping?
<kiko> seb128, pong
<kiko> what's up my man
<seb128> anybody from the launchpad team who cares to look why changing bug importance is not possible? It's sort of useful to work
<seb128> kiko: I'm trying for one hour to figure why I'm not authorized to change the bugs importance from "untriaged"
<kiko> bradb, ping.
<seb128> setting something else for the bugs I triage would actually be useful :p
<kiko> seb128, it sounds like fallout from bradb's importance fix, but it's odd.. unless you are not a member of ubuntu-core-dev
<kiko> let me check.
<seb128> I'm a member of that group
<seb128> and pitti has the same issue
<seb128> so that's probably not specific to my account
<kiko> seb128, can you explain the symptom? do you actually see the importance dropdown?
<seb128> no
<seb128> just a label
<seb128> <seb128> it's displayed as a label instead of a list of choices, is that a known issue?
<seb128> as said some time ago ;)
* bradb looks at the configuration
<bradb> seb128: so, somebody should add you to the bug contact team, ubuntu-bugs
<kiko> that's odd.
<kiko> bradb, no.
<kiko> bradb, we explicitly said that it would be additive
<kiko> bug contact team /and/ launchpad.edit
<bradb> my understanding was that it was either/or
<kiko> and the code seems to do it correctly
<kiko> no
<kiko> you will remember I commented saying that either/or would be confusing.
<kiko> but the code seems to do the right thing
<bradb> i think we're talking past each other
<bradb> we're probably arguing the same thing
<kiko> possibly
<kiko> I said that it shouldn't be exclusive or
<kiko> i.e.
<bradb> you can change the importance if you are either a bug contact, or you have launchpad.Edit permission on the distribution
<kiko> right
<kiko> exactly
<kiko> oh
<kiko> I see
<kiko> seb128 isn't a member of ubuntu drivers.
<kiko> that's where I got it wrong.
<kiko> sorry about that bradb :)
<bradb> no worries
<bradb> whatever team you think is the better choice, i'm not bothered. but we need somebody with appropriate perms to do whatever you think is better.
<seb128> kiko: is that a bug, or should I ping somebody to be listed by ubuntu-drivers team then?
<bradb> like mdz!
<kiko> :)
<mdz> you rang?
<seb128> mdz: please let me edit bugs importance again :p
<kiko> mdz, changing importance is limited to distribution owners or distribution bug contacts.
<mdz> kiko: seb128 is a distribution bug contact
<kiko> mdz, the easiest and most correct fix would be adding seb128 to bug contacts
<kiko> okay.
<mdz> if he were in ubuntu-drivers he might be tempted to rename ubuntu to sebuntu
<seb128> lol
<kiko> seb128, your choice now: do you want to be in the Ubuntu QA team, or in Ubuntu bugs?
<seb128> I'm already member of the bugsquad team, what difference?
<kiko> oh, bugsquad?
<mpt> maybe the bugsquad is a vestige?
<kiko> seb128, mdz: should bugsquad be added as a member of ubuntu-bugs?
<mdz> sfllaw: what's meant to be the difference?
<kiko> mpt, bugsquad has 91 members!
<seb128> what is "ubuntu-bugs" supposed to be?
<mdz> ubuntu-bugs was created only to drive ubuntu-bugs@lists
<kiko> I see.
<mdz> bugsquad was created later to organize volunteers helping with bug triage
<mpt> kiko: and?
<kiko> mpt, so it's certainly not vestigial :)
<seb128> do we need a bugsquad and a qa team?
<mpt> I don't see what size has to do with it
<kiko> mpt, well, it is actively used, bugsquad.
<seb128> they are sort of the same no?
<mpt> If Malone has a defined slot for "people who can change importance of bugs on X", then people who can change importance of bugs should go in X
<kiko> seb128, that's the question I think mdz is asking sfllaw 
<seb128> oki
<mpt> regardless of how many of them there are
<kiko> seb128, for now I will add bugsquad to ubuntu-bugs
<kiko> okay?
<seb128> kiko: as you prefer, fine with me
<seb128> being listed by the qa team or that doesn't make a real difference to me
<seb128> as far as I can edit the bugs again ;)
<mpt> kiko, so "angrykeyboarder" should be able to set the importance of Ubuntu bugs?
<kiko> well
<kiko> that's what I was asking
<kiko> <kiko> seb128, mdz: should bugsquad be added as a member of ubuntu-bugs?
<kiko> i.e.
<seb128> <seb128> what is "ubuntu-bugs" supposed to be?
<kiko> is everybody in bugsquad trusted enough to manage importance and milestones?
<seb128> ubuntu-bugs == can edit importance and milestones? so no
<kiko> seb128, ubuntu-bugs is the ubuntu bug contact -- essentially the group that is allowed to manage importance and milestones
<mdz> that is the basic idea of bugsquad
<seb128> I don't think everybody from that list should be able to edit a milestone
<seb128> hum
<bradb> seb128: milestone currently requires launchpad.Edit on the distro. so ubuntu drivers, basically.
<mdz> they should be trusted enough to know that they shouldn't edit milestones, and should be knowledgeable enough to set importance
<seb128> not sure I would give importance and milestone to the same people
<mdz> if they don't have privileges for milestones, so much the beetter
<mdz> wasn't I talking with someone about the ubuntu-bugs team recently? bradb?
<seb128> importance for bugsquad is fine
<bradb> yeah
<seb128> I would let milestone to the main uploaders only (or a team near of that group)
<kiko> mdz, so milestones should be restricted to drivers, and importance to -bugs?
<mdz> kiko: that works for me
<bradb> rougly: importance => bug contact or distro owner, milestone => distro owner
<seb128> right
<bradb> roughly, even
<mdz> kiko: well, wait
<seb128> who is "drivers" exactly?
<mdz> kiko: milestones should be restricted to drivers, and importance to whatever the appropriate team is for QA
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so milestones for drivers and importance for bugsquad
<mdz> that's sort of messy at the moment because of how ubuntu-bugs@lists is implemented
<kiko> mdz, well, using the bug contact for that is very convenient for launchpad
<kiko> because we don't need an extra database field for it
<mdz> bradb: did we resolve that we should just make bugsquad a member of -bugs, or something like that?
<mdz> kiko: OK then
<kiko> mdz, well, I'm about to do that.
<bradb> mdz: we resolved making qa a member of ubuntu-bugs.
<kiko> bradb, QA /is/ a member of ubuntu-bugs but only sfllaw is a member :)
<mdz> the ubuntu-qa team is already a member of ubuntu-bugs
<bradb> kiko: i know. that came from that discussion.
<seb128> ubuntu-qa looks like a dup of bugsquad
<mdz> I think I may have created ubuntu-qa intending for it to become what bugsquad now is
<mdz> but forgot to tell sfllaw about it
<kiko> mdz, what should I do?
<mpt> I'm just bemused that first we said "ability to prioritize bugs should be limited", but we're about to let netkid91 change importance
<mpt> No offense to netkid91, whoever he/she is
<mdz> kiko: I would like to get sfllaw into this conversation
<seb128> creating a new issue would make no difference to that
<seb128> bugsquad is people who have been approved by dholbach I think
<mdz> mpt: dholbach and sfllaw are vetting membership in bugsquad
<seb128> so you basically you say you don't trust dholbach for that job?
<seb128> s#you##
<mdz> and they know what they are doing
<seb128> I think that too
<mpt> seb128, no, I'm saying maybe dholbach didn't know that the team was going to be used for this purpose
<seb128> maybe, maybe not
<mdz> kiko: bugsquad should either be added to ubuntu-bugs or ubuntu-qa
<kiko> mpt is hardly a more respectable nick than netkid91!
<kiko> mdz, will do.
<mdz> depending on whether sfllaw has plans for ubuntu-qa
<mdz> kiko: if he doesn't, then ubuntu-qa should go away
<mdz> 127 people in bugsquad! that is fantastic
<kiko> Ubuntu BugSquad (bugsquad) was added as a member of Ubuntu Bugs.
<kiko> seb128, try again :)
<seb128> kiko: works fine, thank you ;)
<kiko> enjoy
* bradb pimps bug 49752
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49752 in malone "It should be possible to subscribe to an RSS feed of search results" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49752
<bradb> inspired by a Dagwood submarine and two chocolate cookies
<bradb> kiko: please to be giving my patch some love! i have a screenshot for you...(no running server, because i don't control the router here)
<kiko> lifeless, are you around?
<bradb> kiko: when you get a chance: http://www.flickr.com/photos/84096161@N00/167195885/
<kiko> bradb, description seems strangely unrelated to attachment
<kiko> hmmm
<kiko> and the positioning of the patch checkbox seems to imply the description is a patch.. 
<kiko> so kind of weird
<kiko> I was wondering if a fieldset should be used to group attachment-related controls
<bradb> kiko: i tried that already
<bradb> kiko: it conflicts with the comment control
<bradb> they look too similar
<bradb> kiko: do you think people will get confused, and wonder if clicking patch means to suggest that their description is a patch?
<kiko> no, I don't think that so much as I think the form looks awkward.
<kiko> just that
<bradb> kiko: how about we try it out?
<kiko> bradb, can you should me the fieldset idea just so we can rule it out?
<kiko> I was thinking something like
<kiko> .---- [ ]  Include attachment ----------------.
<kiko> | Description: [                           ]  |
<kiko> |        File: [                ]  ( Browse ) |
<kiko> |          [ ]  This attachment is a patch    |
<kiko> '--------------------------------------------'
<kiko> bradb, you get a lot of extra points if you detect that the patch is a patch instead of having the checkbutton
<kiko> I think it's actually possible to do that but I do not know off-hand how
<kiko> perhaps mdz does
<kiko> SteveA, are you around?
<mdz> kiko: it should be straightforward to guess whether it is a patch
<bradb> kiko: a checkbox in the <legend> seems somewhat unexpected to me
<kiko> mdz, yeah, but how?
<kiko> bradb, give it a try.
<kiko> I don't find it so unexpected
<bradb> is it necessary?
<kiko> yes.
<kiko> it makes it clear it's optional
<SteveA> kiko: yes, but just getting into some coding
<kiko> SteveA, we have a problem in ##soyuz1.0 -- needs DBA assistance. do you have a suggested course of action?
<kiko> bradb, well, not necessary, but I think it's worth a try.
<kiko> if it looks kooky we can abort the idea of course
<bradb> kiko: Attachment (optional) could do the same, without the extra click. Anyway, I'll try mocking it up again.
<kiko> bradb, I don't like the word (optional)
<kiko> salgado, what makes you think the commits mailing list is fixed?
<mdz> kiko: the UI for displaying information about builds is a bit confusing
<kiko> I got no email from there today
<mdz> it tells us "date requested", "date built" and "duration"
<salgado> kiko, Znarl said so
<kiko> okaaay
<mdz> a more appropriate label for "date built" would be "build started"
<kiko> salgado, did you get any commits mail?
<kiko> mdz, ah, nice hint
<mdz> and it would be convenient if LP would show us the date when the build finished
<salgado> kiko, no
<mdz> that is information we often need, and currently we need to add the duration to the build start date to get it
<kiko> mdz, should be easy. matsubara, can you check if mdz's request is filed in a bug and if not, file it? then assign to me.
<sfllaw> mdz: dholbach and I were supposed to talk about ubuntu-qa at some point in time.
<bradb> kiko: as another data point, here's what it looked like pre-mpt: http://www.flickr.com/photos/84096161@N00/167200548/
<kiko> sfllaw, let me know of the outcome when you do? :)
<kiko> bradb, having the attachment before the comment is not very nice!
<mdz> kiko: who would I need to bribe to get the wiki change notifications to include a header that makes them filterable?
<kiko> mdz, well, BjornT, mostly. he will be in paris btw. :)
<kiko> salgado, can you poke matsubara?
<bradb> kiko: i think attachments are the kind of thing people want to do as soon as they see the widget.
<sfllaw> kiko: I'll note that down.
<matsubara> kiko: checking
<mdz> kiko: I'll just file the bug
<mdz> nm
<kiko> thanks matsubara 
<bradb> e.g. gmail's attachment fu is before the body textarea
<kiko> bradb, I think you are overstating the importance of attachments, but give my UI proposal a try and then we will decide.
<bradb> i agree that it looks too important in that view though
<mdz> sfllaw: unless there's a role for it which requires different launchpad permissions from bugsquad, I don't see that we need it
<mdz> sfllaw: maybe once we have QA tools in launchpad, like the regression test tool we have talked about.  possibly not everyone in bugsquad should be able to drive that
<mdz> mjg59: conclusion -> we need to bother BjornT
<mdz> mjg59: I don't think he's around, so maybe file a bug?
<mjg59> mdz: Ok
<sfllaw> mdz: I see using ubuntu-qa merely as a permissions group.  BugSquad is the important thing to have membership in.
<mdz> sfllaw: but ubuntu-qa and bugsquad have identical permissions
<sfllaw> ?
<sfllaw> Not from what I can tell.
<mdz> unless ubuntu-qa is used elsewhere than as a member of ubuntu-bugs?
<sfllaw> ubuntu-qa can twiddle Importance.
<sfllaw> ubuntu-bugs isn't BugSquad.
<mdz> but bugsquad is a member of ubuntu-bugs
<mdz> should bugsquad really not be allowed to set importance?  I thought that was the point
<sfllaw> It wasn't this morning?
<sfllaw> This morning, only the TB was there.
<mdz> correct, it changed (see scrollback)
<bradb> kiko: btw, just to be clear, i mean that if somebody wants to attach a file, it's the kind of thing they'll want to do as soon as their brain spots the widget, not that Malone will experience a surge of attachments when the comment-while-attach goes live.
<mdz> seb128 lost the ability to set importance
<mdz> sfllaw: I thought bugsquad was people doing bug triage
<sfllaw> BugSquad is a team of people who help with bugs.  Lots of them do triage, some fix bugs, some just hang out and need encouragement.
<sfllaw> We had a very liberal acceptance policy.
<sfllaw> Anyone who wanted access got it.
<mdz> urgh
<mdz> ok
<mdz> so where do people go who we trust to set importance correctly?
<kiko> bradb, I think that will be a large burden for people who just want to comment
<sfllaw> mdz: bradb and I discussed this and decided on ubuntu-qa.
<sfllaw> dholbach and I were going to go through the list of people and pull in the ones we knew did good work.
<sfllaw> Then we'd train the rest of the people as they came through.
<mdz> ok, that sounds fine then
<sfllaw> But I'll pull in seb128 right now.
<mdz> I've removed bugsquad from ubuntu-qa
<bradb> kiko: if the bug page had some kind of reasonable way to tab through controls, i'd agree that it'd get in the way.
<mdz> sfllaw: it was confusing because ubuntu-qa was basically empty
<sfllaw> Sorry.
<mdz> sfllaw: shouldn't -core-dev (and probably -dev) be members of -qa?
<bradb> but whether they have to ignore it on top, or scroll past it to get to the Save Changes button, it seems a hindrance either way
<sfllaw> mdz: Yes, I think so.
<matsubara> mdz, kiko: does bug 30478 cover your request?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30478 in soyuz "estimated build time should be displayed" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30478
<sfllaw> If we trust them to upload, we certainly trust them with the BTS.
<mdz> ok, they are now
<mdz> matsubara: no, that's a different matter
<kiko> matsubara, nope.
<matsubara> kiko, mdz: ok, I'll file a new one then.
<mpt> bradb, this is another symptom of the "not enough width" problem :-)
<mpt> bradb, detecting whether it's a patch should be a "simple" matter of looking for --- and +++ near the start, right?
* sladen blinks again at more membership changes
<kiko> mpt, well, it doesn't need to be near the start, but yes generally
<mpt> like, in the first ~6 lines
<bradb> i'll try and do that...screenshot coming up shortly...
<mpt> not that I'm an expert on diffs
<sladen> mpt: patches frequently have alot of comment at the top.  especially @DPATCH@s
<mpt> ah
* mpt finds an example
<mdz> sfllaw: I suggest we make ubuntu-bugs a closed team, since people aren't meant to join it
<mdz> sfllaw: do you agree?
<sladen> mpt: however, yes.  Looking for an all-text file (eg. parses as good UTF-8) and with  /^--- .*/\+\+\+ /  should be good enough in the first 2kB of the file
<mdz> oh, I already did that some time ago
<mdz> I just forgot to decline the most recent person who tried to join
<sfllaw> mdz: I was going to tell you that.  :)
* bradb just got an error message: "Flickr is having a massage."
* mpt too
<mpt> That's a grin-inducing error message
<mpt> All error messages should be grin-inducing
<mdz> sfllaw: so ubuntu-qa now owns ubuntu-bugs and is the only administrator, I removed techboard
<sfllaw> Thanks.
<sfllaw> I think.
<mdz> wheels within wheels
<matsubara> mdz, kiko: bug 49757
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49757 in soyuz "UI for displaying date information about builds is confusing" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49757
<kiko> matsubara, thanks.
<bradb> kiko, mpt: http://www.flickr.com/photos/84096161@N00/167207440/
<bradb> I hope there is no pr0n
<mdz> matsubara: thanks
<Keybuk> mdz, sfllaw: where are teams members of ubuntu-bugs ?
<kiko> bradb, I'd have the description before the file, personally
<kiko> bradb, I think that looks quite good!
<bradb> I think it looks pretty cool too.
<bradb> I'm partial to desc after
<bradb> kiko: notice there is no comment subject. what do you think of that?
<kiko> bradb, I think you should probably cowboy that some other day, this may get us into enough trouble as it is :)
<sfllaw> Keybuk: ?
<sfllaw> Keybuk: I didn't parse that question properly.
<Keybuk> https://launchpad.net/people/ubuntu-bugs
<Keybuk> "These teams are members: ubuntu-core-dev, ubuntu-dev, etc."
<Keybuk> why?  is ubuntu-bugs only exists as a gateway user for the mailing list
<kiko> Keybuk, the bug contact is also the person who can change importance (along with the context owner)
<bradb> kiko: even if it's only not being displayed? (i made no schema changes. it's still populating the subject with the default Re: $subject that, literally, 98.8% of comments have.)
<Keybuk> kiko: I thought that's what the ubuntu-qa team was going to be for?
<kiko> bradb, I'd leave it out because it's unrelated.
<kiko> Keybuk, well, we need a way to discretely identify it against Distribution, and bugcontact makes implementation easier (and means one less control to configure), so they are conflated.
<mdz> I thought we just agreed that ubuntu-bugs should only have ubuntu-qa as a member
<mdz> and that -core-dev and -dev should be members of ubuntu-qa and not ubuntu-bugs
<mdz> sfllaw: did we not?
<sfllaw> mdz: We did.
<kiko> bradb, I'd be happy to go with that UI (and if the patch-detection proves too flimsy I guess you can detect upon submission, but give it an honest shot :)
<Keybuk> mdz: oh, this might be a UI issue then
<Keybuk> yes, it's a UI issue
<mdz> ohh, it is
<mdz> you're right
<Keybuk> how irrationally confusing
<mdz> when I looked at it before, those teams weren't there
<mdz> but after they were added to -qa, they are
<mdz> yes, I don't think that display should recurse like that
<Keybuk> aww
<Keybuk> the publisher run just finished
<mdz> kiko: what's your opinion?
<Keybuk> 5 minutes over
<kiko> let's see.
<kiko> Keybuk, mdz, so you're saying that direct members and indirect members should be visually distinct in that listing, right?
<Keybuk> kiko: yeah
<kiko> matsubara, can you dig that bug up for me? I know it exists
<bradb> kiko: I'm looking into detecting a patch now.
* matsubara reads
<kiko> bradb, you da man!
<AndreNoel> hello everyone
<matsubara> kiko: maybe bug 48342
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48342 in launchpad "Team membership should state an indirect membership instead of just "you are not a mamber of this team."" [Low,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48342
<mdz> kiko: I'm saying that indirect members shouldn't even be listed
<mdz> kiko: we don't do that for individuals, why for teams?
<mdz> matsubara: not the same, but I've noticed that also
<mdz> matsubara: we're talking about the 'relationship to other teams' list
<AndreNoel> can i host a project in launchpad like i would do in the sourceforge?
<kiko> mdz, hmmm.
<kiko> AndreNoel, more or less yes, but there are some details that you'll need to consider.
<kiko> first, we don't host mailing lists [yet] 
<mpt> or Web pages
<kiko> second, you need to use bzr as your revision control system.
<kiko> third, we don't host web pages or FTP space.
<kiko> that's it! 
<AndreNoel> hmm
<AndreNoel> ok
<kiko> matsubara, does bug 42755 still occur?
<kiko> ah sweet
<kiko> it does!
<matsubara> well, the rollout happened today.
<kiko> OOPS-165C176
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/165C176
<kiko> I'll take a look at it
<kiko> BjornT, ping?
<BjornT> hi kiko 
<kiko> BjornT, I am about to add a comment to bug 42755 that related to how we iterate over messages.
<kiko> BjornT, is your comment-folding patch already done?
<BjornT> kiko: yeah, it's done.
<kiko> okay. I'll look into changing the workflow once that's landed then. it may involve some changes.. hmm.
<kiko> +                        "You have been unsubscribed from bug %d. You can no "
<kiko> +                        "longer have access to this private bug.") % bug.id)
<kiko> bradb, can no longer have access? :)
<bradb> er, s/have //
<kiko> bradb, add a comment saying "# see render()" to initialize(self)
<kiko> bradb, you no longer have access may be kinder 
<kiko> but your call
<bradb> sounds better, yeah
<kiko> bradb, can we use some early returns to simplify that code?
<kiko> bradb, it'd avoid the if/else nesting
* bradb ponders
<kiko> bradb, if you wanna r=kiko in the next hour show me another diff now :)
<bradb> just running the tests
<bradb> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filec1Vwru.html
<kiko> bradb, add another two early returns and you're good.
<bradb> that's nasty!
<kiko> early returns? au contraire, they actually help your code 
<kiko> long if/else branches are common sources of problems
<kiko> in particular when you add code at the bottom of them
<bradb> as are methods with five return points :)
<kiko> no
<kiko> if it's linear it's fine
<kiko> I agree returning inside a deep branch is bad
<kiko> but if XXX:
<kiko> err, rather, bug:
<kiko> if XXX:
<kiko>    return
<bradb> less a problem when not having to do our own memory management, but still nothing to brag about
<kiko> if YYY:
<kiko>    return
<kiko> if ZZZ:
<kiko>   return
<kiko> is fine
<kiko> s/bug/but above and you see what I mean
<kiko> bradb, also
<kiko> if not X == Y 
<kiko> should become
<kiko> if X != Y
<bradb> right. my brain's in bzr smash mode atm, i think.
<kiko> bradb, note /also/ that another way of avoiding those nested ifs
<kiko> without using early returns
<kiko> would be doing person = subscription_person and notice = X inside the individual branches and hand that off to another method
<bradb> right
<bradb> i'm going to move the subscription code to a different class in my next landing.
<bradb> BugTaskView has gone hotel staffer
<kiko> I don't suggest you do that now of course just a general suggestion
<bradb> i was planning to refactor this mess next landing one way or the other
* bradb runs the relevant tests once more
<bradb> is this what you meant? https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filefjlK5N.html
<bradb> kiko: ^^
<kiko> bradb, yes. but now that I read that code I am finding this very strange.
<kiko> +        if 'subscribe' in self.request.form:
<kiko> shouldn't that be the very first thing after the POST check?
<kiko> bradb, and ideally, handled by a separate method?
<kiko> how about having _handleSubscribe() and _handleUnsubscribe() methods?
<kiko> i.e.
<bradb> kiko: can i refactor this in my next landing? it'll end up looking very different.
<kiko> bradb, very different? why?
<kiko> I'd rather you refactor as you went
<kiko> that's a better workflow.
<bradb> i agree
<bradb> but i don't agree that it makes sense to refactor as part of this merge
<kiko> well
<kiko> the problem is going back to refactor
<kiko> which we rarely do
<kiko> so I am of the principle that if you are going to make things more complex
<kiko> you refactor as you do it.
<kiko> now
<bradb> my next landing is to refactor BugTaskView
<kiko> if you want to /just/ do my suggestion
<kiko> which is:
<kiko> +        if 'subscribe' in self.request.form:
<kiko> +               self._handleSubscribe()
<kiko> +        else
<kiko> +               self._handleUnSubscribe()
<kiko> I think that's cheaper than whatever full refactoring you are going to do
<kiko> and it is also "more correct" than the current code
<bradb> cheaper, but less useful, IMHO, because BugTaskView shouldn't be handling subscription at all.
<bradb> that the subscription pages post to this form at all is completely messed up
<bradb> posts should be handled by GFV's
<kiko> bradb, you can move that code out later. it won't matter -- the semantics that the code above embodies will still be preserved.
<bradb> ok. i'll refactor it when i get home. i have to run to the bank, which closes in 35 mins, to pay a tax installment. bbiab.
<kiko> bradb, okay, see you in an hour.
<bradb> later
<ddaa> does anyone knows of an easy, secure, non-nonsense tutorial for ssh public keys?
<ddaa> not sure if those requirements are not contradictory, but I need something good to point at from the blog article for launchpad bzr hosting I'm writing.
<mdke> ddaa: there is some material on the Ubuntu wiki that might help, or you could improve it
<mdke> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<mdke> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdvancedOpenSSH
<ddaa> mdke: thank you
* bradb returns
<bradb> kiko: this subscriptions code does need to be desparately rewritten
<bradb> e.g. there are *radio buttons* (!) for "Subscribe me to this bug" and "Unsubscribe $some_team_im_a_member_of"
<bradb> see also: desperately
<mpt> !
#launchpad 2006-06-15
<bradb> but kiko doesn't appear to believe me when i say my next landing (unless attach-while-commenting squeaks in before) is going to take a hacksaw to this unfortunate situation
<bradb> (I didn't mention that there are also one-radio-button subscribe forms too. :)
<kiko> me
<kiko> me
<kiko> what's me?
<bradb> you're a non-believer
<bradb> i have another patch in about 1 min. just testing one more path.
<bradb> (because afaics, the subscriptions stuff isn't really page tested either. but maybe i'm missing something.)
* bradb pledged to BjornT in yesterday's Skype call that I am going to be a PEP 8 and refactoring nazi on Malone code, and asked him too to file bugs about anything he sees that needs janitorial work.
<bradb> kiko: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file4uu7Y8.html
<kiko> +
<kiko> +    def _handleUnsubscribeOtherUser(self, user):
<kiko> +        # Handle unsubscribing someone other than the current user.
<kiko> +        if user == self.user:
<kiko> +            return
<kiko> this should be an assert
<kiko> and never a return
<kiko> I don't see a strong case for _isSubscriptionRequest or _handleUnsubscribe (I'd just unroll that if clause into handleSubscriptionRequest) but I can let that go
<bradb>         assert user != self.user, (
<bradb>             "Expected a user other than the currently logged-in user.")
<kiko> the message is optional, but ok
<bradb> kiko: The case for _isSR is to make a long if statement easy to read. The case of _handleUnsubscribe is to abstract away the details, and be consistent with _handleSubscribe
<kiko> I don't see a big advantage to those, but sure
<bradb> asserts without some kind of error message are, btw, mean
<bradb> giving somebody at least some kind of description of the unexpected condition is better than giving them no description
<kiko> bradb, that assert will never happen
<kiko> in particular if the code is well-tested
<bradb> kiko: if it *truely* would never happen, then it should be removed. :) but it might happen, somehow, some day.
<kiko> truly you mean? :-P
<kiko> english-speakers
<kiko> r=kiko I guess
<bradb> i've hit my hair-splitting quoting for today!
<bradb> thanks
<bradb> see, i can't even spell quota!
<jjesse> don't know if anyone is there that can do this, but i need to edit to the spec for edgy-docs to answer what has been whiteboarded https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/kubuntu-edgy-docs
<Keybuk> jjesse: what's your launchpad id?
<jjesse> jjesse
<jjesse> matt zimmerman posted stuff on the whiteboard section i would like to ansewr
<Keybuk> answer by editing the summary?
<Keybuk> you should be able to edit it now
<jjesse> Keybuk: will do thanks
<jjesse> thanks i am able to edit it
<jjesse> is there a time out when you are editing a spec like on the wiki?
<jjesse> i'm a little slow on dial up :(
<Keybuk> hit preview every 15 mins or so
<jjesse> i know on the wiki, just wondering on the launchpad page?
<OgMaciel> is there a bug with the code of conduct page by any chance?
<OgMaciel> ouch
<OgMaciel> 3 crashes in a row
<OgMaciel> but at least the new CoC is signed
<stub> OgMaciel: If you mean OOPS pages, they are bugs. We get them collated daily and opened as Malone bugs so we will get to them if they are not already being dealt with.
<OgMaciel> stub: I meant the code of conduct crashing X
<OgMaciel> stub: know anything about it?
<stub> When signing it? I don't know anything about that.
<OgMaciel> try it
<OgMaciel> just clicking on the link on the left hand side crashes X
<OgMaciel> and I know of many people who've experienced it
<stub> OgMaciel: I just went through the whole procedure with no problems.
<OgMaciel> hummmmmm
<OgMaciel> I click on it and it crashes
<OgMaciel> X that is
<OgMaciel> am using epiphany
<stub> The download link? Or the sign it link?
<OgMaciel> the link right on your personal LP page
<OgMaciel> I can't rover it b/c it will crash X
<stub> The rollover crashes X?
<stub> Sounds like you need to report a bug in Ubuntu's epiphany
<OgMaciel> lemme check if there's something there
<stub> And probably X too, since an application shouldn't be able to crash X
<OgMaciel> not rovering
<OgMaciel> clicking on it
<OgMaciel> here I go
<OgMaciel> stub: ouch
<OgMaciel> stub: firefox completely hangs the system
<stub> The page I think you are loading has a bug in that it is very, very wide if you have signed codes of conduct. That might be causing the crash.
<stub> Triggering the X and/or Epiphany bug
<OgMaciel> hummm
<OgMaciel> I do have signed CoC
<stub> The page I'm thinking of is https://launchpad.net/people/stub/+codesofconduct (but you probably don't want to click that ;) )
<OgMaciel> hehehe
<OgMaciel> yup
<OgMaciel> and epiphany will prompt you if you want to recover the pages you were looking at, which will cause you to crash again
<stub> 12:23:19~/src/pytz $ bzr push --remember sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~stub/pytz/devel
<stub> bzr: ERROR: Parent directory of sftp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~stub/pytz/devel does not exist.
<stub> spiv: Known issue? I was just testing ddaa's instructions
<ajmitch> stub: no --create-prefix?
<SteveA> morning
<stub> Not in the draft doc, no. I'll tell ddaa
<SteveA> jamesh: ping
<spiv> stub: yeah, what ajmitch said.
<spiv> stub: It's like any other SFTP server; if the parent directory isn't there, bzr isn't going to create it for you.
<spiv> stub (unless you use --create-prefix)
<spiv> stub: Although bug #36889 is about maybe changing that behaviour.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 36889 in launchpad-bazaar "sftp server does not allow pushing to new product" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/36889
<stub> spiv: Perhaps it should. Requiring an option is only really required when you are pushing to a filesystem with a flexible namespace and you don't want to accidentally create directories in the wrong spot. The supermirror has an inflexible directory structure.
<stub> Maybe ;)
<spiv> stub: Yeah.  I can see the argument, but I'm not totally convinced.
<spiv> Not least because it makes more work for me ;)
<SteveA> why doesn't bzr do --create-prefix by default ?
<SteveA> it is harmless if you add it by mistake, and causes errors or causes you to have to know about it if you omit it when you need it.
<spiv> If the parent directory doesn't exist, it's moderately likely you typoed the URL.
<spiv> (although not so much in the supermirror case, I guess...)
<SteveA> it's equally likely you typoed the URL in other circumstances not caught by this
<SteveA> i don't see why this case should be singled out
<spiv> Probably worth asking on #bzr
<stub> Pushing bzr at this point might be a mistake - until the smart server exists, people are going to give up waiting for sftp pushes to complete creating bad first impressions and a 'bzr sucks' meme.
<SteveA> jamesh: ping
* stub notes his initial push of a fairly small product with few commits has been going on for 30 minutes now
<spiv> stub: knit format?  That sounds even slower than is normal.
<stub> Yup. Knit.
<stub> 116 revisions
<spiv> Weird.  I guess I just don't have a good feel for normal times for anything that's not in rocketfuel.
<stub> There are about 16 files under revision control and about 1400 files in .bzr. This was a branch that was imported from sourceforge cvs to baz, then converted from baz to bzr weave, then converted from bzr weave to knits.
<jamesh> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> hi james
<SteveA> did you talk with matt about the meeting scheduler?
<jamesh> no I haven't.  I'll do so now
<SteveA> i shall be surprised in matt is still around
<jamesh> I'll stick around tonight then and catch him when he wakes up
<jamesh> and email some of the details
<SteveA> that will be at about 4am or later
<SteveA> i have a suggestion
<SteveA> ah, matt is around after all
<jamesh> yeah, I messaged him
<SteveA> jamesh: okay.  we should go throught the system.
<SteveA> jamesh: let's do a skype call
<jamesh> okay
<sivang> morning folks
<carlos> morning
<sivang> hey carlos , 'sup?
<carlos> sivang: hi ;-)
<ddaa> spiv: ping
<malcc> Is it the individual developer's job to check when deployments happen and move bugs from Fix Committed to Fix Released, or is it part of the release process?
<ddaa> yes
<malcc> ddaa: Well I'm glad the answer isn't "No the magic pixies do it" but I was kinda hoping someone would tell me which of those two options it is :)
<ddaa> as I understand it, it is the individual developer's job to move bugs to Fix Released as part of the release process :)
<malcc> ddaa: Thanks.
<ddaa> it is my opinion that either my understanding or the process is broken
<malcc> ddaa: By "part of the process" I meant the release muggins had to do it, which is why I saw them as distinct options
<ddaa> I'd be interested on a second opinion on whichever is the most broken
<malcc> ddaa: Yes, having been super-careful to include exactly which bugs my merges fixed, I expected whoever decided to deploy that revision to update the bugs
<ddaa> "the release muggins" == stub, or did I miss something?
<malcc> ddaa: Yes, I just meant whomever is landed with doing the releases, I wasn't sure this was always just the one person
<ddaa> it's usually stub, except on the april 1st when we ask seb128 to rollout launchpad and stub to package gnome.
<sivang> ddaa: I don't think that could happen even onf april 1st ;-)
<ddaa> might be fun to watch nonetheless
<lifeless_> Kinnison: whats up ?
<lifeless_> meh
<Kinnison> lifeless: Hmm?
<lifeless> kiko-zzz: whats up ?
<lifeless> Kinnison: kiko pung moi
<lifeless> and my tab completion works too enthusiastically
* Kinnison would like to know what happened to his PQM submission
<Kinnison> But I doubt that's why kiko pung you
<malcc> I suspect this was yesterday's need for a delete from the production db?
<SteveA> lifeless: https://launchpad.canonical.com/PQMCommitMessages
<SteveA> what product should I register that spec against?
<lifeless> pqm
<lifeless> (the ui changes you want require changes in pqm no matter hwat)
<lifeless> its probable that some of what you want will need to be implemented in the post commit plugin hook, but more likely that that hook will be utterly useless for what you want and we'll need to do it all in pqm.
<SteveA> ok.  in that case, i should move the spec onto some bzr-related wiki
<SteveA> as it is not public where it is now
<SteveA> can you suggest a good home for it?
<lifeless> well
<SteveA> actually... i'm inclined to register it as a launchpad spec
<lifeless> pqm is developed in house and then pushed - I still go to mark for ok on things that were not written by community members
<SteveA> so that it can be prioritized along with other launchpad work
<lifeless> (if its written by someone in the community it is clearly immediately public)
<SteveA> as we want it to improve the launchpad processes
<lifeless> so this spec can live whereever its most likely to trigger the work being done
<SteveA> ok
<lifeless> ddaa: your branch has conflicts (arch_scm)
<lifeless> ddaa: I will et a reviewer onto it soon, but you need to fix those asap
<SteveA> jamesh: did the merge of your scheduler views get rejected by pqm?
<jamesh> SteveA: looks like it merged successfully as rev 3684
<SteveA> strange, i don't seem to have a message from pqm about it
<jamesh> I just pulled rocketfuel-built and did a "bzr log"
<lifeless> kiko mailed the lp list about fuckage in the commits list
<lifeless> which karl is looking into
<lifeless> except its a pqm config issue, fixing.
<lifeless> fixed
<Znarl> lifeless : It's not a problem with lists?
<ddaa> lifeless: all spurious conflicts
<ddaa> fixed
<ddaa> mesh merging does not quite cut the mustard yet, I'm afraid :(
<lifeless> Znarl: I have no reason to believe it is a problem with the lists
<lifeless> Znarl: and reason to believe it was a config issue with pqm
<Znarl> lifeless : ok, thank you for letting me know.
* SteveA --> lunch
<lifeless> Znarl: heh, sorry I should have done so.
<lifeless> Znarl: I did mail the lp list ;)
<ddaa> duh?
<ddaa> looks like pqm is seriously intoxicated
<ddaa> lifeless: https://pqm.canonical.com/
<ddaa> is it my branch with a newline in the pqm message?
<ddaa> lifeless: what do you say need to be done to publish new importd branches as knit? Just rollout the new sourcecode/bzr from rocketfuel?
<doko> jamesh: ping
<jamesh> doko: pong
<lifeless> it should be that simple
<lifeless> probably
<lifeless> ddaa: nuked it
<ddaa> meh!
<ddaa> lifeless: I'm going to tell everybody there's an easter egg in pqm, when using a commit message with a newline, until that's fixed :->
<looksaus> ddaa, ?
<lifeless> ddaa: be my guest. I can add an easter egg fo ryou. Shall we say 'ddaas jobs run after *everyone elses* no matter the submit order?'
<ddaa> power abuse!
<ddaa> looksaus: ?
<looksaus> ddaa, just wondering if you were out here, sorry
<looksaus> I'm setting up this repo based on your hints from yesterday
<Znarl> SteveA : Ping?
<Znarl> I need an account disabled on Launchpad urgently.  Can someone help?
<Keybuk> zope.security.interfaces.ForbiddenAttribute: ('getAllSourceReleasesByStatus', <DistroRelease at 0x2aaab14deb90>)
<matsubara> good morning!
<looksaus> ddaa, sorry for bothering you, but...
<looksaus> I am the registrant behind https://launchpad.net/products/support.points.map
<looksaus> is there a way to change the registrant of this project to https://launchpad.net/people/mapdevs
<ddaa> "Change Maintainer"
<looksaus> I'm asking _stupid_ questions here
<ddaa> looksaus: but feel free to ask other people, I'm not the source of all answers here
<fabbione> kiko-zzz, SteveA: ping?
<looksaus> https://launchpad.net/products/support.points.map/+reassign
<looksaus> gets me a "Sorry, you don't have permission to access this page."
<looksaus> even if I'm logged in as the registrant
<lifeless> Znarl: I can
<ddaa> looksaus: indeed
<lifeless> Znarl: whowhatwherewhen
<ddaa> looksaus: can you file a bug, please?
<looksaus> ok
<ddaa> the other option is "ask a launchpad admin to do it"
<ddaa> but I do not have launchpad admin privs
<looksaus> anyone in this channel who has?
<lifeless> what do you need done?
<looksaus> reassign https://launchpad.net/products/support.points.map maintainership to
<looksaus> https://launchpad.net/people/mapdevs
<looksaus> lifeless, you have admin access?
<lifeless> Znarl: I've reset the vandals password, but I recall some issues here
<lifeless> spiv: ping
<lifeless> spiv did the moin integration, maybe he remembers better than I do
<Znarl> lifeless : heno has disabled his user account in wikiconfig too.
<matsubara> looksaus: send a gpg signed email to matsubara@async.com.br (signed with the gpg key you have on LP), clearly requesting that and I'll make sure some admin will transfer it.
<lifeless> Znarl: he can go through password reset
<lifeless> so this is temporary only
<looksaus> matsubara, thank you!
<lifeless> is someone in contact with the fool ?
<Znarl> lifeless : We can't disable his account?
<lifeless> we have no 'force off and keep it off' button at the moment
<lifeless> even if we did, he could always sign up again
<matsubara> looksaus: it's already done. no need to bother with the gpg email.
<looksaus> matsubara, thx!!
<looksaus> would you still like me to file the bug?
<Znarl> lifeless : I see, this is a problem.  
<matsubara> there's a bug already. bug 41639
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41639 in launchpad "Product owner should be able to reassign ownership to another user." [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/41639
<spiv> ddaa: pong
<looksaus> ok, thx
<spiv> lifeless: pong
<SteveA> Znarl: pong
<lifeless> spiv: knocking vandals off the wikis
<spiv> Znarl: talk to stub, there's a bug about account deactivation.
<spiv> s/a bug/a bug open/
<lifeless> yeah, but no flag yet :
<Znarl> SteveA : We've had a user deface wiki.ubuntu.com, but it seems we can't disable his account?  Only reset his password?
<SteveA> fabbione: pong
<fabbione> SteveA: phone call?
<fabbione> (it's urgent)
<SteveA> spiv: quick hack -- have a ban list for the authserver
<lifeless> I think we need something in place, so that stub and I dont need to poke at the db every 15 minutes until he gives up
<Znarl> lifeless : I've firewalled his IP too, so that should slow him down.
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/people/eraslan1986 is the person in the gui
<spiv> SteveA: Looks like firewalling the IP is a quicker hack ;)
<lifeless> one hotmail address
<lifeless> no hits in google for it.
<lifeless> Znarl: if you want to prevent him changing is password, block outbound emails to it
<Znarl> lifeless : I'll email his ISP and hope they respond.  I think thats the best way to handle it long term.
<lifeless> perhaps we should stup up moin-in-bzr
<lifeless> so that vandalism is dealth with by 'uncommit'
<ddaa> hasn't this idea been in the air for, like, three years?
<SteveA> Kinnison: i just had a call with fabio
<Kinnison> SteveA: aye?
<SteveA> Kinnison: i want to review the diff.  i'm going to produce a diff on chinstrap.
<SteveA> however, i want to point out that the launchpad-repo thing combined with the current pending-reviews system is a problem
<Kinnison> SteveA: *nod*
<SteveA> can you resolve that by renaming launchapd-repo to be launchpad ?
<Kinnison> SteveA: I know, jamesh and I worked out how to solve it
<SteveA> what is the resolution, and when will it happen?
<Kinnison> I have a symlink so my branches are launchpad-repo/launchpad/thing
<Kinnison> and the script will pick up the fix on the next cycle in 15 minutes
<lifeless> why not just rename launchpad-repo to launchpad ?
<Kinnison> because launchpad/ is all my non-repod branches
<Kinnison> I'll clean it up in time
<Kinnison> but we have a functional workaround
* lifeless doesn't understand why that is a problem. they can live under the repo just fine
<Kinnison> I just forgot to change the url on the page before now
<Kinnison> lifeless: I didn't know that
<SteveA> i'm branching from you right now
<SteveA> so please don't rename just this second
<Kinnison> SteveA: I won't
<spiv> Yeah, I have a "launchpad" directory with a repo locally that contains old standalone branches mixed with ones that share the repo, and it works fine.
<Kinnison> noted
<SteveA> meeting in 5 mins
<SteveA> lifeless: i want bzr to be able to do a diff from a branch that has no working tree
<SteveA> lifeless: stevea@chinstrap:~/temptree/47770$ bzr diff -r/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel-built/launchpad  > diff.txt
<SteveA> bzr: ERROR: No namespace registered for string: '/home/warthogs/archives/rocketfuel-built/launchpad'
<SteveA> cryptic error
<kiko-zzz> morning
<SteveA> i just want to get a diff
<kiko> it's that time of the year
<SteveA> LAUNCHPAD DEVELOPMENT MEETING
<Kinnison> I am here!
<SteveA> good $local-time-description and welcome to today's launchpad development meeting
<stub> yer
<SteveA> who is here?
<bradb> me
<BjornT> me
<lifeless> SteveA: -r branch:/...
* flacoste is there
<malcc> me
* fabbione is
<lifeless> lalala
<jamesh> me
<spiv> me
<salgado> here
<Kinnison> My cat is absent
<kiko> me
<SteveA> lifeless: the bzr help diff docs don't say that, and the error is cryptic.
<matsubara> me
<ddaa> me
<SteveA> lifeless: but thanks for the info
<carlos> me
<lifeless> SteveA: its the same info I gave you tuesday ;)
<SteveA> lifeless: which i forgot the details of, so looked in  bzr help diff
<cprov> me
<lifeless> SteveA: baz had the usage pattern you are trying to use, bzr does not currently.
<SteveA> i recall you said use bzr -r
<SteveA> which i tried this time
<SteveA> you didn't tell me to use branch: last time
<SteveA> which was the missing part this time
<lifeless> yup, I told you ancestor:
<lifeless> which was what you wanted that time AFAICT
<kiko> what does this have to do with the meeting!
<lifeless> anyhow, meeting time
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Launchpad oops milestone report
<SteveA>  * Outstanding sysadmin requests
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (stub)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Reviewer voip calls (steve)
<SteveA>  * Soyuz status (soyuz team)
<SteveA>  * Sprint schedule, book tickets (steve, kiko)
<SteveA>  * (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<SteveA> kiko: EVERYTHING!
<SteveA> 
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA> various people will be in paris
<SteveA> but let's have a meeting anyway
<SteveA> thursday 22 june
<SteveA> any comments?
* ..[topic/#launchpad:SteveA] : WORLDWIDE SOYUZ APPRECIATION DAY | https://launchpad.net/ | developer meeting: Thu 22 Jun, 1200UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<SteveA> ok, thanks.
<SteveA> (mpt is at meetings in montreal)
<SteveA>  * Activity reports
<kiko> me
<SteveA> who's up to date, and who isn't
<lifeless> godlike
<SteveA> not up to date
<BjornT> i'm up to date
<matsubara> up to date
<salgado> up to date
<Kinnison> I am up to date, having had a small gap last week.
<carlos> not up to date
<jamesh> not up to date
<ddaa> up to date
<malcc> I'm up to date following a lame summary
<flacoste> up to date
<bradb> print canned_response['activity_reports'] 
<bradb> up to date
<spiv> I'm up to date
<cprov> up to date (sending yesterdays)
<stub> Up to date
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Kinnison to send out activity report info that he has recorded but not sent.
<SteveA>  * SteveA to write up braindump spec of how we want pqm to output stuff
<SteveA> https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+spec/pqm-commit-messages
<SteveA> done
<SteveA>  * BjornT to get bug filed in zope collector about __unicode__ of request
<BjornT> done
<SteveA>  * Matsubara and Stuart to talk on skype about QA and production.
<matsubara> not done
* Kinnison sent reports, some got eaten by my mail system, I've resent what I could recover
<Kinnison> hence I said "with small gap" above
<SteveA>  * Malcolm, Celso and Daniel to have a soyuz conf call.
<Kinnison> Not done
<SteveA>  * Carlos to file a bug or mail the list about canonical.supermirrorsftp.tests. creation on test runs.
<carlos> done
<SteveA> so, MeetingActions:
<carlos> and spiv fixed it already
<kiko> SteveA, carlos: and fixed by spiv yesterday
<carlos> kiko: ;-)
<SteveA> MeetingAction:   * Matsubara and Stuart to talk on skype about QA and production.
<SteveA> MeetingAction:  Malcolm, Celso and Daniel to have a soyuz conf call.  (after paris probably)
<Kinnison> Seems odd to have a confcall after we've spent a week face2face
<SteveA>  * Launchpad oops milestone report
<SteveA> with a meeting action:
<SteveA>  * Do we have any OOPS reports without python source lines in them?  If not, then the issue was probably .pyc files as James proposed.
<matsubara> SteveA: nope.
<SteveA> Kinnison: i want to get people into the habit of having conf calls
<Kinnison> SteveA: I see, okay
<SteveA> and, there will undoubtedly be issues left over
<SteveA> matsubara: please go ahead with your report
<matsubara> SteveA: it seems to be solved already. If it appears again I'll shout. :)
<matsubara> We're seeing lots of KeyErrors on the +mirror/$mirror page. According to salgado that was caused by a removal of a dbschema item. That's bug 49159, how's going?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49159 in launchpad "Removal o dbschema item causing a OOPS at +mirror" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49159
<kiko> Kinnison, au contraire I think you guys have a lot to talk about (and coordinate)
<salgado> matsubara, one of them is fixed already. we need to check if there's any remaining ones on other distros
<salgado> and fix them. I'll talk with stub about that after the meeting
<matsubara> salgado: ok, thanks, could you update the bug with after that?
* bradb makes a mental note to ask some questions about conf calls later
<matsubara> There's a IndexError on a calendar page. I was unable to reproduce, but there's a bug reported to it bug 30316, assigned to jamesh. How's it going? Do you want me to take over on that?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 30316 in launchpad-cal "Calendar event triggering IndexError." [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/30316
<jamesh> I haven't looked into it
<SteveA> matsubara: please take over on that
<matsubara> SteveA: ok.
<matsubara> btw, jamesh what about landing steve's patch to tickcount?
<jamesh> matsubara: I've got a branch set up with a makefile and some simple tests (at jamesh/tickcount/devel).  I'll talk with lifeless about getting it into rocketfuel
<SteveA> we don't want it in rocketfuel
<SteveA> it should be put into a public branch, licenced under the python licence, copyright canonical 2006
<SteveA> and then packaged by lifeless
<lifeless> packaged as a deb
<lifeless> I'll do that
<jamesh> Okay.  I'll add copyright headers to the files then.
<jamesh> I suppose we can host the branch on bazaar.launchpad.net now
<jamesh> (as a public location)
<spiv> That's a very good spot for it.
<spiv> The more we dogfood that the better :)
<matsubara> sounds like a good plan.
<matsubara> The +builds page times out occasionally. I re-opened bug https://launchpad.net/products/launchpad/+bug/43802. Sometimes this page times out because of repetitive queries (OOPS-162A728) and sometimes seems to be a table lock (https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/private/launchpad/2006-June/009661.html). cprov, kiko can you take care of that?
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/162A728
<jamesh> for branches like this, would it make sense to make them owned by the launchpad team?
<kiko> matsubara, I looked at it yesterday. I really am confused by that one -- the queries run fast when done on the database at a random time
<kiko> matsubara, it seems to be table contention caused by the build scanner running perhaps?
<kiko> matsubara, I don't know how to avoid that. lower transaction isolation?
<kiko> stub, those timeouts seem to occur because of concurrency with scripts that process builds. any hints?
<stub> If the scripts are locking up resources, the only thing we can do is optimize the scripts.
<matsubara> kiko: and what about the repetitive queries?
<stub> (if they are locking stuff, it indicates updates being made so we can't even offload them to a replica database)
<cprov> kiko: it's indeed very weird, we can check it again 
<kiko> matsubara, hmmm, the count() queries you mean?
<cprov> kiko: the IN() hack seem to not work for some attributes
<matsubara> kiko: no, the same queries on bug 43802
<kiko> cprov, odd.
<stub> And if we can't fix the scripts, the Launchpad reports could be made from a readonly copy of the data (best done automatically for all GET requests using a replica database. But that is longer term)
<kiko> stub, hmmm. 
<cprov> kiko: the query 345 should be fetching everithing needed from BQ, don't know why the repeated queries were issues 
* sivang is late, but here (had network problems)
<kiko> I'll look into it cprov 
<kiko> just remind me of it
<matsubara> kiko: I'll. :)
<kiko> thanks
<matsubara> And finally, a note to everyone, I created the launchpad-support-tracker product. If you find any bugs related to the support tracker, please assign/report against that product. I've been moving the bugs I could find to it. I'm done here. Thanks everyone
<SteveA> what do you think about calling the launchpad support tool "wonderbar"
<SteveA> ?
<SteveA> i'd go for wonderbra, but that's already trademarked
<stub> Sounds like a dildo
<kiko> wth is wonderbar?
<bradb> heh
<jamesh> kiko: something that provides support
<kiko> you guys are nuts
<flacoste> do you want to imply the support area is like a bar?
<malcc> Bot malcc raised ExcessivelyPoorPun exception at line 1222 in malcc.launchpadmeeting.py
<lifeless> clearly launchbra is the thing to go for
<matsubara> I'd rather call it something like sos, as someone else suggested on launchpad-users
<SteveA> stub: i think your stock response to any suggestion is "it sounds like a dildo"
<carlos> :-P
<stub> SteveA: No, normally it is *you* sound like a dildo
<SteveA> stub: kind of.  i'm battery powered
<SteveA> matsubara: anything else for the oops report?
<ddaa> BTW, any suggestion to change the name of The Bazaar?
<matsubara> nope, I'm done, thanks
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> thanks matsubara 
<SteveA>  * Outstanding sysadmin requests
<SteveA> 6
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> cool
<ddaa> ho
<SteveA>  * Production and staging (stub)
<ddaa> remembered one
<stub> Nothing interesting happening with staging except that David is soliciting feedback from one of his new pages.
<stub> We are now back to four app servers as I believe the bug chewing up all the resources on Gandwana has now been fixed and that fix landed.
<stub> There will be a minor production update tonight, cherry picking some of James' work if I can work out the relevant revision number.
<ddaa> rt 11412
<jdub> hey dudes
<jdub> attempting to sign up for summit
<jdub> OOPS-166B378
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/166B378
<ddaa> stub: yeah, branch-scanner is back in line
<cprov> stub: did you do the build deletion we requested yesterday ? if not see priv 
<SteveA> jamesh: what is the revision number for stub?
<ddaa> back to its old wasteful self, instead of the new preposterously underperforming self
<stub> cprov: You requested a build deletion?
<jamesh> stub: rev 3684 contains the changes in question
<SteveA> jdub: it will be 10 mins before we can see the oops here
<stub> jamesh: Ta
<SteveA> ddaa: what is rt 11412 about?
<SteveA>  * Reviewer voip calls (steve)
<cprov> stub: yes, to lifeless or someone else with postgres in prod (informal IRC request, though)
<ddaa> clean-up in import ssh key usage
<carlos> SteveA: sorry, I missed the pending admin requests... #10992 is still pending and would be helpful to debug OO.org language packs
<ddaa> * importd ssh key
<kiko> I've had a few at least
<ddaa> about galapagos and neumayer not being supposed to use the same private key to connect to escudero
<SteveA> quick poll: who has had a call with a reviewer or a reviewee.  write "had call" or "not had call"
<carlos> SteveA: it's to give me access to drescher
<SteveA> had call
<bradb> had call
<BjornT> had call
<carlos> had call
<kiko> had call
<spiv> SteveA: since last meeting?
<stub> not had call
<SteveA> spiv: at all
<bradb> (and a couple questions about calls)
<matsubara> not had call
<salgado> had call
<spiv> had call
<malcc> not had call
<jamesh> not had call
<flacoste> not had call
<lifeless> not had call
<ddaa> call?
<Kinnison> not had call
<kiko> cprov and I have had various meetings though
<SteveA> malcc, Kinnison: you guys should have regular voip or phone calls
<bradb> skype isn't supported on ppc, AFAIK. how can us lowly ppc users get the most from conf calling without a voip client? any other voip solutions that people know about on ppc that can work?
* Kinnison was intending to set up voipness tonight
<cprov> not had call (a proper one)
<matsubara> hmm if that counts, I'm always asking salgado for design tips
<Kinnison> bradb: ekiga
<stub> I will have a call with someone re: test runner updates to optimize Librarian startup/shutdown. SteveA or lifeless probably.
<spiv> jamesh: you've had calls
<SteveA> bradb: i've used skype with you before
<bradb> SteveA: yeah, on mac :)
<SteveA>  * Sprint schedule, book tickets (steve, kiko)
<bradb> at the office, i have only ppc linux
<kiko> book tickes!
<jamesh> spiv: ah.  I have had calls but not since last meeting
<Kinnison> bradb: mol?
<SteveA> https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~dsilvers/paste/file2FAwdY.html
<carlos> bradb: gizmoproject or wengo would work, both use SIP protocol
<Kinnison> sprint schedule?
<Kinnison> there's more after paris?
* bradb will try ekiga, i think
<SteveA> Kinnison: see what i just pasted
<kiko> Kinnison, what planet have you been on?
<kiko> read your mailing list or be surprised
<SteveA> everyone, read https://chinstrap.warthogs.hbd.com/~dsilvers/paste/file2FAwdY.html  now
<ddaa> Who's Danilo?
<SteveA> and take note of where you need to be when
<SteveA> ddaa: someone we're talking to about working with carlos
<Kinnison> kiko: I didn't scroll far enough down that mail, I see now
<jamesh> jdub: you said you were leaving the sprint on 2005-06-24, which is before 2006-06-19 (it is a bug that you got an oops though)
<SteveA>  * Keep, Bag, Change
<SteveA> 10
<SteveA> 9
<SteveA> 8
<SteveA> 7
<SteveA> 6
<SteveA> 5
<SteveA> 4
<SteveA> 3
<kiko> keep: emails to mailing lists -- losing them is distressing!
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> 1
<SteveA> 0
<SteveA> thank you
<ddaa> KEEP: the good feedback on the launchpad blog draft, thank you all
<ddaa> BAG: permission-related bugs (e.g. has to be admin to change product maintainer)
<SteveA> the agenda is basically the same each week
<bradb> change: the policy on pre-imp voice calls to "make a point to make a few calls a week"
<kiko> ddaa, I thought that bug was because something on the bzr side of things doesn't like this sort of change?
<SteveA> so you can prepare things like keep bag change and three sentences in advance
<SteveA> and paste them into the channel when the topic is announced
<jdub> jamesh: ...? starting at: 2005-06-18 05:05, finishing at: 2005-06-24 12:20
<SteveA> this keeps us moving along
<ddaa> kiko: not changing maintainer
<jamesh> jdub: look at the years
<kiko> ddaa, what I just said?
<jdub> oh
<jdub> jamesh: thanks :)
<ddaa> kiko: name changes break it
<SteveA> the channel is about the get very noisy
<kiko> ddaa, only?
<SteveA>  * Three sentences
<ddaa> and project-product-series associations
<kiko> matsubara, did you know this?
<SteveA> Khaaaaaaaan!
<stub> DONE: Shipit constraints
<stub> TODO: Shipi constraints, test runner speed improvements (librarian)
<stub> BLOCKED: No
<malcc> DONE: More process-upload tidying work
<malcc> TODO: Landing that, and starting to tidy nascentupload
<malcc> BLOCKED: No
<carlos> DONE: bug #35631 migration script and reviewer answer handling, PoMsgSetPage final review and merge, bug #40550, bug #49599 debug, preimplementation call with Steve about bug #40550
<carlos> TODO: Finish #35631 migration data fix, #40550 and Ubuntu Conference
<carlos> BLOCKED: No
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35631 in rosetta "Karma handling on Rosetta is broken" [High,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/35631
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40550 in rosetta "Further filtering options for the Queue" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40550
<cprov> DONE: publisher fixes, queue-ui, redesigning publisher (integrating code in content classed)
<salgado> DONE: Lots of shipit changes; Fixed permissions for mirrors with the addition of Distribution.mirror_admins; Some code review and other trivial fixes
<salgado> TODO: Land the permission fix for mirrors; Fix some timeouts and other trivialities on shipit; Code review and any other important bugs that show up
<salgado> BLOCKED: No
<cprov> TODO: mode publisher integration, fix top-level script, Paris Conf
<cprov> BLOCKED: none
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49599 in rosetta "Import will fail if there are two lines together in a single line" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49599
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40550 in rosetta "Further filtering options for the Queue" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/40550
<BjornT> DONE: fixed bug 32282 (reduce long comments). reviews. fixed a few small bugs.
<ddaa> DONE: back from bzr sprint, various (production fixes, merges, vcs imports, travel details, blog draft, etc.)
<ddaa> TODO: more various (expenses, launchpad blog, cscvs review fixes)
<ddaa> BLOCKED: no
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 32282 in malone "Try to reduce of the amount of LONG comments" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/32282
<BjornT> TODO: work on host-based publication. paris summit.
<SteveA> DONE: management, review calls, hacking
<SteveA> TODO: UI tweaks, virtual host stuff with bjorn, special features controls, menus landing
<SteveA> BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<bradb> DONE: Fixed various bugs. Polished off xmlrpc filebug API.
<bradb> TODO: Hopefully rollout filebug xmlrpc on mawson for pre-testing. Get some way through release bug managmement. Pair program with Francis. Paris. More refactoring and PEP 8 blitzkrieg. pr0n.
<bradb> BLOCKED: xmlrpc fixes (BjornT. AIUI, it's being worked on today and tomorrow). Decision on separate BugNomination table (kiko), but meanwhile I can do UI mockups.
<Kinnison> DONE: Review DiskPool and begin to prepare tests for it, setAccepted() extra checks branch got to review, assisted TeamSpeak, various soyuz debugging.
<Kinnison> TODO: review response for setAccepted() branch, get bug 47770 sorted, carry on with DiskPool stuff, Goto Paris
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47770 in launchpad-publisher ""raw-dist-upgrade" target does not support pockets" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47770
<Kinnison> BLOCKED: None
<jamesh> DONE: code reviews, get tickcount module ready for distribution, bzrsync work
<jamesh> TODO: code reviews, bzrsync work
<jamesh> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> DONE: landing my de-XXX-ification branches and some perf fixes, lots of code reviews and coding support, in particular for soyuz and malone, assistance to new team members, sprint setup
<matsubara> DONE: oops report analysis, fixed bug on teammembership, helping user over
<matsubara> IRC, fixed bug on broken traversal on bug web links, triage
<matsubara> TODO: more oops fixes, more triage
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<kiko> TODO: more of the same I suspect, and release a launchpad report
<SteveA> bradb: are you actually blocked on xmlrpc stuff that bjorn is doing? 
<bradb> SteveA: yes
<carlos> SteveA: jordi is busy atm, will give you his sentences later
<kiko> BLOCKED: well, the emails lost to the mailing list were sad
<SteveA> bradb: please explain how
<kiko> because I will suffer when producing said reports
<SteveA> kiko: did we lose any emails?
<kiko> yes.
<SteveA> ah, from pqm
<bradb> SteveA: it prevents me from deploying xmlrpc on mawson
<spiv> DONE: supermirror bugs
<spiv> TODO: supermirror bugs, remove magic from make check
<spiv> BLOCKED: no
<SteveA> bradb: please explain
<lifeless> DONE: bzr sprinty stuff, performance analysis
<lifeless> BLOCKED: nope
<lifeless> TODO: much
<jordi> DONE: email of various stuff, bug filing, xaralx setup
<jordi> TODO: weed out templates that we should not have available, more emailing
<jordi> BLOCKED: no
<BjornT> bradb: it shouldn't stop you from deploying it on mawson. it works except for the error handling in the xmlrpc client.
<ddaa> xaralx? sounds like an spam-advertised medication...
<bradb> SteveA: BjornT says there's a bug that causes an exception to be raised, instead of the proper Fault being returned, so error handling would be broken. and there's some deeper problem in the server that BjornT would have to explain.
<jordi> ddaa: lol
<SteveA> bradb: why does this block you?
<bradb> BjornT: oh, i was of the understanding that there was a server bug that would prevent the xmlrpc from working properly for me. i'm also somewhat uncomfortable with releasing untested code.
<SteveA> i don't see how this blocks you from deploying xmlrpc on mawson
<SteveA> what untested code that you have written are you concerned about?
<kiko> it can't properly be tested but the mawson run is just a POC
<SteveA> POC?
<spiv> proof of concept
<kiko> proof of concept
<lifeless> proof of crap
<SteveA> thanks
<kiko> lifeless, mhaaaa
<bradb> SteveA: i currently have only view tests, not actual xmlrpc tests for my xmlrpc code.
<SteveA> i was thinking neil young songs
<kiko> the crazy horse
<SteveA> bradb: that's fine, and in line with our current standards
<bradb> but it sounds like i can deploy it today, if mawson is otherwise free
<flacoste> DONE: familiarize myself with Launchpad policies, procedures, support tracker code, met some members of the team
<SteveA> so, bradb, you are not blocked
<flacoste> BLOCKED: no
<flacoste> TODO: fix some support-tracker bugs
<kiko> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/edgy/+builds
<kiko> I love how the title of that page says
<kiko> The Edgy Eft builds
<bradb> i will talk to salgado or whomever about rolling it out on mawson today
<SteveA> cool
<kiko> I would even stick an exclamation mark to that!
<kiko> The Edgy Eft builds!
<kiko> of course it is not actually building
<SteveA> okay.  we're almost done
<SteveA> any blockages not dealt with?
<kiko> I have to send some mail to mark about xmlrpc and DRBT
<SteveA> what is DRBT?
<kiko> distro release bug blah
<SteveA> it looks like the lithuanian verb "to work"
<kiko> I use the acryonyms when my elbows hurt
<kiko> or when it doesn't matter anyway!
<SteveA> you need to eat more
<SteveA> then you won't have elbows
<bradb> heh
<SteveA> okay that's all folks.  there's time for some other general questions after the meeting
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<SteveA> thank you
<kiko> okay
<kiko> I AM ON PUBLIC HOLIDAY
<SteveA> no way
<kiko> emergencies ring my cellphone but don't expect anything but crying and panting
<kiko> Kinnison, I looked at your patch and it is thumbs-down!
<SteveA> kiko: is it public holiday tomorrow too?
* bradb has to make a note somewhere that there are at least two civic holidays i'll be working on over the sprints
<ddaa> kiko: too late, you are on a public holiday!
<kiko> SteveA, no!
<SteveA> kiko: i am looking at that patch also, and have talked with kinnison about some refactoring of it
<kiko> SteveA, ah, okay. have you seen my email?
<SteveA> no
<kiko> I am concerned that soyuz is peppered with band-aids like that
<kiko> SteveA, do a grep for pocketsuffix in canonical/archivepublisher
<jamesh> SteveA: re: using the Python license for tickcount, is there a particular text to use?  The license file in Python is 4 separate licenses concatenated, and the one for new code is pretty specific to Python + PSF
<kiko> and count how many times we do the distrorelease + suffix operation
<Kinnison> kiko: and then think back to Australia where I argued against pockets
<fabbione> kiko: i need something working...
<Kinnison> kiko: *sigh*
<kiko> fabbione, please don't pressure untested code into production.
<kiko> fabbione, it only means you will pay the price later.
<SteveA> there's a communication issue here
<kiko> or rather, WE ALL pay the price
<fabbione> kiko: ok.. let me explain... 
<SteveA> kiko: although you're on vacation, i'd like a brief phone call to set policy on this
<kiko> SteveA, now or never, but read my email first.
<SteveA> fabbione: i'll talk with kiko and daniel
<fabbione> SteveA: ok
<SteveA> kiko: read already
<kiko> please then
<SteveA> ok, i call now
<kiko> you call now!1! you call now!
<kiko-afk> my keyboard needs a rest
<SteveA> don't type with your elbows so much
* bradb concedes that kiko's code quality obsession is a Very Good Thing
<fabbione> bradb: please you miss some background here...
<bradb> i'm not talking about your case. i'm talking about mine.
<fabbione> ok
<bradb> speaking of which, this makes me so want keywords to tag refactoring bugs!
<sven-tek> i used the merge accounts function, but now i dont have access to the wikiname i had in the removed account. any solution?
<bradb> salgado: ^^
<Kinnison> stub: can you come to ##soyuz1.0 for a sec?
<salgado> sven-tek, so, you're trying to register the wikiname of the removed account on your current one?
<Keybuk> E: gcc-3.3 is trying to override libgcc1_1:4.1.1-2ubuntu3 without -f/--force.
<Keybuk> eh?
<Keybuk> did that library move packages?
<fabbione> that'd be gcc-4.1 ?
<Keybuk> sync-source can't cope with that then
<doko> Keybuk: where do you see this error message?
<Keybuk> sync-source's output
<Keybuk> we didn't change it in dapper, but it's changed in unstable
<sivang> crappy net connection again, /me read the backlog
<sven-tek> salgado, yes
<salgado> sven-tek, and then what do you get when you try to register it?
<sven-tek> Is allready registered by ... . Where ... is my old WikiName. I can not log in to the ... Account because it is removed.
<salgado> sven-tek, what are the names of the removed account and the remaining one?
<sven-tek> my remaining account has the wikiname "Sven Jaborek", which should be replaced by "SvenJaborek"
<salgado> sven-tek, actually, I need the launchpad names. the name of the remaining account should be in the message you get when trying to register the wikiname
<salgado> and the name of the remaining account is the bit that comes after /people/ on your launchpad home page
<SteveA> Kinnison: phone or skype call please
<Kinnison> SteveA: +44 161 248 8066
<Keybuk> SteveA: surely VoIP is better than Skype? :p
<salgado> stub, around?
<stub> salgado: Yup
<salgado> stub, I have a trivial db patch; can you review it for me?
<stub> k
<salgado> stub, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileriNOhQ.html
<stub> salgado: It should be mirror_admin, not mirror_admins
* flacoste is going to the office
<Keybuk> it's very disconcerting having two "the office"s
<salgado> stub, hmmm. I think you're right. I used that because we already have distribution.members, though
<stub> salgado: That can be rationalized because it will always be a team, as that column was an Ubuntu specific hack IIRC
<salgado> I was expecting this one to always be a team too. but it probably won't 
<salgado> I'll change it to mirror_admin
<stub> And 'member' is a euphamism for 'penis'
<salgado> stub, apart from that, does it look okay?
<stub> salgado: Looks fine apart from the column name. approved as patch-40-63-0.sql
<salgado> cool. thanks!
<Keybuk> stub: in australian, every word is a euphemism for "penis"
<stub> Yer, but some words also double as euphemisms for other stuff too.
<sivang> Keybuk: heh
<spiv> "stub", eh? ;)
<lifeless> ;)
* Keybuk sivangs out his lifeless stub
<SteveA> put that euphamism away
<Kinnison> umm, eww
<SteveA> you never know where it's been
<sivang> HEHE
* Kinnison hands you all some euphemisms for your dictionary and runs away to get a car key, a wing mirror button and three new wiper blades before the place closes
<SteveA> Kinnison is obsessed with 
<SteveA> Kinnison is obscessed with dict
<SteveA> cprov-away: ping when you're back
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol Keybuk 
<cprov-away> SteveA: ping
<salgado> SteveA, what about some code review while you wait for cprov?
<salgado> dammit!
<cprov-away> salgado: sorry, I'm still trying to be away 
<lifeless> Keybuk: skype has about 2OOM better nat traversallogic than sip
<Keybuk> lifeless: yes, but it has exactly the 0 of the ability to connect from something other than a proprietary skype connection of sip
<Keybuk> and sip traverses my nat here just fine
<lifeless> Keybuk: do you have siproxd or the sip iptables module ?
<Keybuk> neither
<Keybuk> asterisk just went "oh, that's behind a NAT is it?"
<lifeless> ah, talking to asterisk should be fine, you might have less joy talking to a peer 
<Keybuk> asterisk in those circumstances seems to do the right thing
<Keybuk> and if not, you can always use IAX or STUN, etc.
<Keybuk> I successfully had two ekigas behind two NATs talking to each other
<lifeless> IAX should always be good AIUI.
<lifeless> STUN is not a solution to NAT, its merely a bandaid for *some* cases.
<lifeless> with STUN you still end up with sip handhsaking and a 4-port 2-stream RTP setup
<lifeless> and thats the crux of the problem : rather than ports A & B, one per client, and udp flowing bidirectionally, you get 2 ports at either end, one for in, one for out, and two unidierctional streams
<Keybuk> it's still less evil than Skype :P
<Keybuk> who don't even offer a connect to their network from outside
<jamesh> Keybuk: sure they do: the PSTN
* Keybuk sends jamesh to sit in the naughty corner
<lifeless> Keybuk: its a different evil.
<lifeless> myself, I dont like skype
<Keybuk> I was quite impressed how easy asterisk is to set up once you figure out the basics
<jamesh> lifeless: btw, I think I got Ekiga working through siproxd finally, after fixing the siproxd 64-bit issues and using the new version of Ekiga (not in dapper)
<lifeless> awesome
<lifeless> spiv: are you still around ?
<seb128> hey
<seb128> is the milestone setting supposed to be to a different place now?
<seb128> or I just need a group membership I don't have atm to have it?
<spiv> lifeless: yeah
<lifeless> this import thing
<spiv> lifeless: on the bzr list?
<lifeless> yeah
<spiv> Ah, I see I have new mail on the subject
<spiv> I skimmed the docs on import stuff and didn't see the rules for the order of looking for .so vs. .py anywhere, but I could easily have missed something.
<spiv> The docs for the imp module do say they'll search in the order returned by imp.get_suffixes() (which obviously varies by platform, e.g. for .so vs. .pyd)
<lifeless> right
<salgado> seb128, I can see the milestone dropdown widget right beside the importance one, so I guess you're lacking permissions
<lifeless> I'm not too keen on a dead checken for every C extension
<LarstiQ> and I suppose is different for non CPython 
<seb128> salgado: ok, thank you
<seb128> need to ping mdz about it then :p
<salgado> I guess so. :)
<lifeless> LarstiQ: if its not C python, then C extensions are fairly irrelevant :)
<spiv> lifeless: think of it as an encouragement to avoid making more C extensions than necessary ;)
<lifeless> spiv: so far we look likely to need 2 - readdir.d_type and fchmod
<LarstiQ> lifeless: you may have a point there :)
<lifeless> spiv: also, more files to import == 4 more stats on startup/first use
<lifeless> spiv: loading one .so/.py pair = 1 stat if the .so is there, 4 if its not.
<lifeless> loading a .py and then a .so with fallback to .py is 5 if the .so is there, 16 if its not.
<spiv> How many nano-seconds for a stat that's already in cache?
<lifeless> unfortunately most folk will not run bzr from hot cache all the time
<lifeless> if they were, I would not even mention that
<spiv> Well, I'd expect with most filesystems that once a stat has occurred in a directory, another stat in that directory is likely to hit cache.
<spiv> (with directories the size of the directories in the bzr source tree)
<lifeless> actually, I underestimated the stat count
<spiv> I am wildly hand-waving here, though.
<lifeless> because it will proceed to search the sys path after it misses the .so
<lifeless> in the form you suggested.
<lifeless> unless we use the fully qualified name for the import I guess
<spiv> I should have suggested "from bzrlib._c_foo import *" rather than "from _c_foo import *".
<spiv> Right.
<SteveA> always use FQNs for imports
<lifeless> SteveA: I do
<spiv> (I was thinking that, but should have been more explicit in my email)
<SteveA> although very recent pythons and very ancient python have better support for relative imports 
<spiv> lifeless: So, I think while the number of C extensions is low and the impact (both in terms of extra load time and extra dead chickens) is negligible, you should use "try: from bzrlib._c_foo import *\nexcept ImportError: from bzrlib_py_foo import *".  Long-term, perhaps you can get what you want with the new sys.path_hooks stuff described in PEP 302, although I haven't looked into that closely.
<lifeless> I dont think so, it did not seem terribly reelvant here
<lifeless> spiv: the other issue I forgot to put in my email is the surety thing from running the whole test suite not just the interface conformance tests for these modukes.
<lifeless> theres a much greater risk of things slipping through here with the complete change in language.
<lifeless> oh, and guaranteeing the tests run with the C extensions without breaking users without them running --selftest.
<spiv> Well, I think you could have an import hook that would know that "bzrlib.foo" and "bzrlib.bar" may have C implementations in a directory over here (if they are built), otherwise load the .py/.pyc/.pyo as normal.
<lifeless> this is something that requires non trivial handwaving to get more correct than I have it now, IMNSHO
<spiv> EPARSE
<spiv> I appreciate the point about testing all combinations adequately.
<lifeless> there are mutually conflicting requirements here
<lifeless> you can sort them out with enough glue code and options to the test suite.
<lifeless> If *someone else* wants to write that, I'm happy
<lifeless> but its largely valueless code: its not functionallty better at preventing bugs getting past PQM, and it will take time to write and test. 
<spiv> Although this strikes me as just a more extreme version of the issue you have with say SFTP transports vs. local transports.  Again, it's a reason to keep the scope of your C extensions as tight as possible.
<lifeless> its qualitatively different.
<lifeless> we consider transports plugins - if you have the support for the transport, it should work and test, if you don't, its fine.
<lifeless> this stuff is mandatory - it /must/ work and /must be tested/ on PQM.
<lifeless> I had the SFTP tests as mandatory at one point, in case you think they should be considered mandatory ;)
<spiv> The interface is "import bzrlib.foo", and is what absolutely all callers go through, except the test suite, which can explicitly choose "import bzrlib._c_foo" or "import bzrlib._py_foo" as appropriate.  I don't think there's any real risk of bugs here -- code that imports _xxx modules will stick out like a sore thumb.
<lifeless> that wasn't a bug I was concerned about
<spiv> Then I'm not understanding your concern.
<spiv> (which given it's past 1am isn't so surprising :)
<spiv> FWIW, if you stick with your current approach, I think that can be workable.
* bradb pair programs with flacoste 
<spiv> I'd have a test that ensures that the module load order is what you expect, in case a future revision of python changes it unexpectedly.
<spiv> (or find an actual guarantee of that behaviour in some docs...)
<lifeless> well, I'd like to find someone to give a guarantee before merging this
<lifeless> rather than having something ship that will eventually break
<lifeless> anyhow, go to bed :)
<spiv> For explicit testing of the pure-python version you *could* muck about with execfile or import helpers to force loading of the pure python file.
<spiv> But then you're heading into the "writing glue for no real benefit" territory again :)
<lifeless> spiv: I've tried to write this out longhand in a new mail
<zakame> hi all
<zakame> erm is LP down? I couldn't seem to update the satuts for malone 49839
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49839 in nbd "please sync 2.8.3-2 from Debian" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49839
<zakame> hmm I could get to my LP page, weird
<flacoste> Montreal office is going to lunc
<spiv> lifeless: fwiw, the only docs I can find say that the search order is defined by what imp.get_suffixes() returns, but no docs say anything about what that will be.
<spiv> lifeless: the current implemenation clearly puts dynamically loaded C modules before pure python ones (regardless of platform), and it looks like that's always been the case, but afaict it's not defined behaviour.
<lifeless> spiv: go... to..... bed.........
<lifeless> (but thanks)
<spiv> But I doubt it will change before python 3; it would be a gratuitous backwards compatibility.  So it's something you could perhaps rely on, but definitely take care if you do!
<lifeless> later all, off to eat and then -> hotel
<lifeless> SteveA: if needed, I will be at the hotel in 1.5 hours probably, can happily get wifi there if needed, if something urgent comes up again
* carlos -> out
<carlos> later
<jordi> SteveA: ping?
<SteveA> jordi: hi
<SteveA> lifeless: thanks
<jordi> SteveA: I had an email half written, so I just fired it off
<ddaa> yay, finished the blog article
<jordi> SteveA: I gotta go, see ya later
<py2elg> list
<Keybuk> elmo: librarian.stagining.ubuntu.com.  ?
<jbailey> How do I mark a specification as private?
<jbailey> Jane said that Canonicalish bofs in Montreal were handled in some way that obscured what they were but still allowed them to be scheduled.
<jbailey> I'm trying to set one up, but I'm not clear on how the obscuring happens.
<SteveA> they were public in the launchpad spec tracker, but hosted on a private wiki site
<jbailey> Ah, okay.  Should I register them against the distro still, or is there a Canonical object that I should use instead?
<salgado> does anybody know where's the code for the import fascist?
<salgado> duh. found it already
<Keybuk> cprov-away: publisher back to auto
<cprov-away> Keybuk: okay, will see its next run
<Keybuk> there were no problems with the big run
* Keybuk watched it very closely
<jordi> SteveA: any news?
<SteveA> jordi: what kind of news?
<jbailey> jordi: By the sounds of the cheering outside the window, it sounds like a good game. =)
<matsubara> bradb: ping
<bradb> matsubara: pong
<matsubara> bradb: bug 49891, assigning to you, ok?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49891 in malone "+editstatus of a bug crashes when you're not logged in." [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49891
<bradb> matsubara: yes please!
<matsubara> bradb: I also added a test case to it.
<bradb> matsubara: nice work!
<cprov-away> maybe it was too much for p-a ->  -> http://librarian.launchpad.net/3056425/A6oTrV7FlRueCxQPbXXds7aaEuL.txt (ERROR:  could not serialize access due to concurrent update). trying again
<cprov-away> carlos: ping
<salgado>     raise ValueError, "unknown url type: %s" % self.__original
<salgado> ValueError: unknown url type:
<salgado> has anybody ever seen this when running a new-style pagetest?
<BjornT> salgado: haven't seen it before, can you paste the full traceback?
<salgado> sure
<salgado> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileCMjwZT.html
<salgado> url seems to be an empty string
<BjornT> can you paste full test as well, up to the part that triggers the error?
<salgado> this one is easy: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file9Y9qMr.html
<BjornT> salgado: hmm, nothing obvious comes to mind what could be wrong, and that test passes for me.  did you change anything on that page you are testing?
<salgado> BjornT, no, I didn't change anything on that page. 
<salgado> hmmm. /me updates his sourcecode/
<matsubara> bradb, BjornT could you take a look at this OOPS-165C140? I don't understand why it's crashing.
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/165C140
<salgado> BjornT, these are the only changes I have that are not in rocketfuel: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileRY40mY.html
* bradb looks
<BjornT> salgado: oops, i ran a python source file instead of the actual tests... now it fails for me as well.
<bradb> matsubara: strange. both +editstatus and +viewstatus work
<matsubara> bradb: on production? I tried here and it crashes for me. https://launchpad.net/products/cfengine/+bug/6624/+editstatus
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6624 in cfengine "Segmentation Fault " [Unknown,Unknown]  
<bradb> matsubara: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/cfengine/+bug/6624/+editstatus
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6624 in cfengine "Segmentation Fault " [Unknown,Unknown]  
<matsubara> it crashed for me.
<matsubara> OOPS-166B1442
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/166B1442
<matsubara> hmm it crashed when I wasn't logged in.
<matsubara> which could be the other bug.
<matsubara> but if you visit https://launchpad.net/products/cfengine/+bug/6624 
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6624 in cfengine "Segmentation Fault " [Unknown,Unknown]  
<matsubara> it crashes even when I'm logged in.
<bradb> so far, i'm only seeing it crash two conditions are true: 1. I'm logged in and 2. I'm viewing the bug page
<bradb> s/two/when two/
<bradb> OOPS-165A2401
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/165A2401
<matsubara> bradb: for me it crashes: https://launchpad.net/products/cfengine/+bug/6624/ (OOPS-166D1583) and here https://launchpad.net/products/cfengine/+bug/6624/+editstatus (OOPS-166B1465)
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/166D1583
<Ubugtu> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/166B1465
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6624 in cfengine "Segmentation Fault " [Unknown,Unknown]  
<matsubara> bradb: but https://launchpad.net/products/cfengine/+bug/6624/+viewstatus works fine
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6624 in cfengine "Segmentation Fault " [Unknown,Unknown]  
<BjornT> salgado: the error seem to be caused by the empty action in the form. it seems to work if you set it to request/URL
<bradb> bug 49891 is easy to fix. but this other view/importance_widget exception is less obvious.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49891 in malone "+editstatus of a bug crashes when you're not logged in." [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49891
<salgado> BjornT, weird. I have other page with an empty action and the pagetest for it works just fine. :/
<salgado> s/other/another
<matsubara> bradb: indeed, I was trying to understand it so I can report it correctly. I guess I'll report anyway and add more info to the description later.
<BjornT> salgado: hmm, strange. please file a bug about it, including the name of the passing test which tests a page containing an empty form action.
* BjornT -> bed
<bradb> matsubara: are there any other bugs with the same problem as 6624?
<matsubara> bradb: according to today's report yes. bugs 20062 and 34606
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 20062 in linux "Keyboard non-responsive when using kernel 2.6.12 (breezy)" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/20062
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 34606 in Nexenta OS "Administrator root password readable in cleartext on Breezy" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/34606
<matsubara> I reported bug 49899
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49899 in malone "Lookup error on bug page" [High,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49899
<BjornT> matsubara, bradb: i think it's because the cfengine (upstream) is editable. it still has Unknown as the value, though, and that causes the importance widget to crash, since the value isn't found in the vocabulary.
<BjornT> (it's editable since no bug watch is linked to it)
<matsubara> BjornT: thanks, I'll add that to the bug.
<BjornT> the best solution is probably to write a migration script, which resets all Unknown values to the default values if there is no bugwatch linked to the task.
<bradb> BjornT: but Unknown is in the vocab
<BjornT> is it?
* BjornT checks
<bradb> BjornT: and viewstatus uses widgets too, and they work fine
<bradb> BjornT: and none of us can edit that task's Importance anyway
<salgado> BjornT, I changed the action but it's still failing. https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filem1StEx.html
<BjornT> bradb: it's not in the vocabulary, and the display widgets don't care if it's in some vocabulary or not.
<bradb> BjornT: 
<bradb>     UNKNOWN = Item(999, """
<bradb>         Unknown
<bradb>         The severity of this bug task is unknown.
<bradb>         """)
<bradb> that's in BugTaskImportance
<BjornT> bradb: that's the dbschema, not the vocabulary
<bradb> ewph, that is nasty
<salgado> BjornT, nevermind about the last failure. I know what's causing it. (not that I know how to fix it yet, but anyway)
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<mdke> hey jordi, I've noticed quite a lot of Chinese (Hong Kong) translations for docs... apparently that's just the same as normal Chinese, do you know otherwise? I don't really want to go through validating another set of translations for a docs upload unless it's definitely a valid language
<bradb> BjornT: there seems to be another problem too. none of us should have perms to edit Importance on that bug, on any task.
<bradb> but somehow, it seems specifically that this page errors:
<bradb> https://launchpad.net/products/cfengine/+bug/6624/+editstatus
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 6624 in cfengine "Segmentation Fault " [Unknown,Unknown]  
<bradb> editing importance requires launchpad.Edit on the IProduct
<bradb> but there is no launchpad.Edit defined for IProduct
<bradb> so, with:
<bradb> class IProduct(IHasOwner, IBugTarget, ISpecificationTarget,
<bradb>                IHasSecurityContact, ITicketTarget):
<bradb> which interface does it check launchpad.Edit against?
<mdke> jordi: also es_PR and es_ES are cropping up alongside es, any idea what they are?
<bradb> SteveA: ping
<SteveA> bradb: come on man, what kind of time do you call this? ;-)
<bradb> SteveA: time for best practices clarification!
<SteveA> i think that time is *tomorrow*
<bradb> SteveA: anyone logged in to #launchpad is vulnerable!
<bradb> ok :P
<SteveA> i'm only here for the entertainment
<bradb> get up on the table and dance!
#launchpad 2006-06-16
<bradb> oh...for *the* entertainment
* LarstiQ giggles
* bradb heads off, later all
<jordi> mdke: the Chinese is probably valid
<mdke> heya
<jordi> The Spanish variants aren't most probably
<jordi> hey
<jordi> just came back from the concert
<jordi> tomorrow will be a loooong day I'm afraid
<mdke> friday :)
<jamesh> spiv: ping?
<spiv> jamesh: pong
<jamesh> spiv: SteveA said to add the Python license to the tickcount code, however the Python license seems very specific to Python and the PSF
<jamesh> spiv: I was wondering if you knew what sort of text people used when they wanted to apply the license to other code?
<spiv> jamesh: http://www.python.org/moin/PythonSoftwareFoundationLicenseFaq
<spiv> (although it isn't responding for me, so here's the google cache http://72.14.209.104/search?q=cache:Po4ZYunZLYAJ:www.python.org/moin/PythonSoftwareFoundationLicenseFaq+psf+license+faq&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1)
<jamesh> okay, so search+replace is the answer
<spiv> jamesh: Although as that FAQ mentions, the PSF licence is not actually an appropriate initial license for contributions to Python.
<jamesh> yeah
* jamesh is surprised that the PSF won't accept the MIT license for contributions to the standard library
<jamesh> the legal opinions of the MIT license I've heard are that it includes a patent grant
<jamesh> spiv: do you think bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad/tickcount/devel would be a good name for the branch on the supermirror?
<spiv> jamesh: Seems ok.  I wonder if it's worth having a tickcout team to own it instead of launchpad?
<spiv> tickcount, rather :)
<spiv> Yeah, the thing about not accepting MIT licenses is interesting, I didn't know that.
<jamesh> especially since both AFL and Apache licenses are GPL incompatible ...
<spiv> Although does the MIT licence probably give you enough scope to relicense with one of the acceptable ones?
<jamesh> the MIT license says you can "use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense, and/or sell copies of the Software" provided the copyright notice is preserved
<jamesh> so it lets you do pretty much anything except claim you wrote it
<jamesh> the legal opinion I heard was that it would be impossible to grant the rights in the MIT license without licensing the applicable patents
<spiv> I'm mainly curious because Twisted is MIT licensed, and there's periodically talk of including parts of it in the standard library.
<spiv> (which probably will never happen, but who knows...)
<jamesh> as for branch naming, I guess I'll make it owned by launchpad for now -- we can always change the branch owner at a later date
<spiv> Yeah.
<jamesh> hmm.  product registrants don't seem to be able to change the registrant anymore
<spiv> I think there's a bug open on that.
<jamesh> yeah.  Looks like carlos locked it down to protect a particular view
<spiv> Well, if the tests passed... ;)
<spiv> SteveA: ping... infrastructure voip call now?
<stub> mmm
<spiv> I have to go in about 25 minutes...
<spiv> stub: did you get my cherrypick request for the authserver?
<stub> spiv: yes. Distracted on other things atm though. Should go out later today.
<spiv> stub: wonderful, thanks!
<stub> Anything thrilling we should be discussing in the infrastructure call?
<stub> I've got nothing to add except work on the test runner is in progress.
<jamesh> not directly related to infrastructure, but I wanted to ask SteveA about the tickcount licensing (given what the faq on the Python wiki says)
<spiv> Nothing springing to my mind.
* spiv -> out
<stub> jamesh: SteveA wants tickcount to go into a future Python release and one step of that involves putting the correct licence on it as per the Python wiki.
<jamesh> stub: yeah, and the wiki says that the Python license is not the correct license.
<stub> And it says what the correct license is?
<jamesh> they list the AFL and Apache 2.0 public license
<jamesh> as acceptable ones
<stub> bad wiki
<jamesh> http://wiki.python.org/moin/PythonSoftwareFoundationLicenseFaq <- "Why can't I contribute code under the PSF License?"
<stub> Bah. I don't like any licence longer than a paragraph. They just cause headaches and arguments.
<jamesh> the choice of acceptable licenses seems to be constrained to those with an explicit patent grant
<jamesh> stub: did you manage to solve the slowness with pushing to bazaar.launchpad.net?
<jamesh> it seemed about as fast as I'd expect when I tested it
<stub> jamesh: It finished eventually. Just slow. No idea if it is something magic about that  particular branch or if it is purely network related meaning it is slower here.
<jamesh> stub: the number of files you listed under .bzr sounded like a lot for weaves
<stub> It was knit format
<jamesh> stub: It should be 2*number of files in repo + constant
<stub> Branch is here if you think you can make sense out of it: https://launchpad.net/people/stub/+branch/pytz/devel
<sivang> morning
<jamesh> stub: doing a "bzr branch" of that branch just gives 215 files, which seems reasonable
<stub> Weird...
<stub> They are almost all in .bzr/repository
<jamesh> I wonder what else is in that repository?
<stub> repository/knits in fact
<jamesh> $ find .bzr/repository/knits -type f | wc -l
<jamesh> 196
<jamesh> so that's 98 files (since there is a knit and a knit index for each one)
<stub> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileJIDj7e.html
<jamesh> stub: here's the difference between your directory listing and what I saw: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/file99dQiu.html
<stub> If I bzr push, I get a branch containing 1400+ knits. If I bzr branch, I get a branch containing 196 knits.
<stub> mpool: Have I broken something again?
<stub> I shouldn't be allowed near computers
<jamesh> the real question is what is in those 1200 extra knits
<stub> Are knits binary format or a text format compressed?
<stub> Ahh... gzipped
<SteveA> morning
<SteveA> hi folks.  i overslept.  sorry bout that.
<stub> Hmmm.... very weird. It looks like files from a different branch in the same old arch repository
<stub> So it looks like my pytz branch ended up with a load of history from other branches in the same archive that is preserved when pushed but ignored when branched. There are cases where this would be a security bug (thankfully I kept my public and private archives seperate).
<stub> And that information was even preserved when converting the weaves to knits using bog standard 'bzr update'
<stub> SteveA: jamesh first time, me second time, so it looks like spiv is due to be late next ;)
<stub> SteveA: We declared the call boring anyway
<stub> And IRC chats are more productive because nobody knows you are drinking beer
<SteveA> jamesh: please put the tickcount stuff under the LGPL.  We'll relicence it later if it gets into the standard library.
<SteveA> although, the MIT would do just as well
* stub disables pqm and runs tests for spiv's cherry pick
<jamesh> SteveA: done.  It is available here: https://launchpad.net/people/launchpad/+branch/tickcount/devel
<SteveA> spiv: how's sftp stuff going?
<jamesh> (hasn't been pulled from the SFTP server yet though
<stub> So that error message actually means 'I haven't gotten around to mirroring this yet'? Is that an open bug anyone?
<jamesh> I think it means "I tried to mirror it, but it hadn't been fully pushed to the supermirror at the time
<jamesh> i.e. unfortunate timing
<lifeless> moining
<stub> spiv: authserver updated
<lifeless> stub: its not a bug
<lifeless> stub: it means what jamesh says and it will correct it self normally
<lifeless> the inclusion of the local path in the error is a bug and there is one open on it
<stub> lifeless: Any thoughts on the extra 1200 knits issue in your scrollback?
<lifeless> what issue ?
<lifeless> (scrollback is long, give me a time delta or a summary)
<stub> I have a branch that was converted from arch and subsequently converted from weave to knits that contains about 1440 knits. There are only a dozen or so files under rcs though. If I push, the knits are propogated to the new branch. If I branch, the number of knits drops to 196.
<stub> The extra knits appear to be from other branches in the old arch repository
<stub> I can fix it obviously enough just by branching, but it might be a symptom of something you need to worry about. Possibly a security issue as private data may accidently end up getting pushed when not intended.
<lifeless> bzr version ?
<stub> 0.8.2
<lifeless> fixed in .dev I believe
<stub> The conversion from arch would have been an earlier version though
<lifeless> https://launchpad.net/products/bzr/+bug/43713
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 43713 in bzr "bzr branch clones too much" [High,Fix released]  
<stub> This is not repositories
<lifeless> it is under the hood
<stub> ok
<stub> branch seems to remove the surious knits, but push doesn't. Could it have been fixed for branch only?
<lifeless> no
<lifeless> this is the vlone logic:
<lifeless>             dir_to = br_from.bzrdir.clone(location_url,
<lifeless>                 revision_id=br_from.last_revision())
<lifeless> the revision_id parameter is the key one to make this be fixed.
<stub> ok
<highvoltage> hi #launchpad
<highvoltage> if i want to add myself to a meeting for in paris, do i subscribe to the meeting in launchpad?
<highvoltage> or is there another way i should join?
<SteveA> highvoltage: make sure the dates you'll attend the meeting are set in launchpad, and then subscribe to the meetings in launchpad, as you say
<highvoltage> SteveA: thanks, will do.
<highvoltage> i don't want to oversusbscribe to meetings right now, just to the meetings that i am very, very interested in.
<highvoltage> if there's a gap on a day, can i attend a meeting?
<highvoltage> or do i absolutely have to subscribe now in order to be able to attend?
<SteveA> the conference organisers will use an automated scheduling program to schedule the meetings and attendees
<SteveA> and each person will get an webpage with their own meetings on it for the day
<SteveA> so, if you want to take advantage of this, you should subscribe
<SteveA> if not, i expect you can just turn up to meetings, provided there is enough space around the table
<highvoltage> ok, thanks for the tip.
<lifeless> hmmm, the roadmap is a little borked
<SteveA> lifeless: context-free non-sequiteur
<lifeless> the roadmap in the sprint app within launchpad is not doing an effective sort
* Kinnison heads to the doctor, back in a bit
<SteveA> lifeless: is it something we should get fixed before the paris meeting?
<lifeless> probably not - its an implementation roadmap not a meeting scheduling map, AFAICT
<lifeless> as long as the meeting scheduler takes priority into account it will be fine.
<lifeless> but we should fix it before the sprint ends :)
<SteveA> jamesh: ping
<SteveA> lifeless: i don't have mental bandwidth to look into it / understand it right now.
<SteveA> but maybe you and james can establish whether the scheduler will work as intended
<SteveA> and file a bug for what should change
<SteveA> the roadmap table is certainly meant to be about implementation
<jamesh> SteveA: pong
<jamesh> the scheduler algorithm uses the priorities
<SteveA> jamesh: would you read the last 15 lines of scrollback, and see if we need to file a spec tracker UI bug?
<Yannig> Hello everybody
<LarstiQ> has anyone seen the python.org call for trackers? http://wiki.python.org/moin/CallForTrackers
<SteveA> yes
<SteveA> we'll be submitting an entry for launchpad
<jamesh> lifeless: it looks like the code that drives that page tries to apply a partial ordering to the incomplete specs based on dependencies
<jamesh> lifeless: it doesn't do anything with priorities
<lifeless> jamesh: yes, I know :)
<jamesh>         # XXX sabdfl 2006-04-07 this is incomplete and will not build a
<jamesh>         # proper comprehensive roadmap
<lifeless> jamesh: it should start with priorities, then backfile in the dependencies, traversing in priority order
<lifeless> as a depth first search
<jamesh> yep
<adrighem> Hi all.
<adrighem> I want to set up a "GNOME Translation group" in rosetta, but don't see how this can be done.
<adrighem> The page says "Only Official coordinators will be able to add you to the GNOME teams in Rosetta."
<LarstiQ> hey vincent
<adrighem> ehhh, hi?
<LarstiQ> adrighem: what, we visit the same faculty and you don't recognise me! ;)
<adrighem> Oh, okay. 
<LarstiQ> adrighem: you're part of the gnome nl translation team, right?
<adrighem> LarstiQ: not only part, I'm the coordinator...but rosetta doesn't seem to agree.
<LarstiQ> carlos: awake?
<carlos> LarstiQ: hi
<LarstiQ> carlos: can you help adrighem?
<carlos> LarstiQ: sure, I didn't see his request ;-) Thanks
<adrighem> Hi carlos. Can you create a dutch gnome team in rosetta?
<adrighem> (nl)
<carlos> adrighem: atm is a bit useless to do it because we are not importing GNOME's products
<carlos> adrighem: but is ok to setup it now so you have it ready when we start doing those imports
<LarstiQ> what are those imports waiting on?
<adrighem> carlos: my thought exactly. ;)
<carlos> adrighem: I guess you are the official coordinator in GNOME, right?
<adrighem> carlos: yup
<carlos> LarstiQ: having more time from me to expend on it...
<LarstiQ> carlos: ah :)
<carlos> adrighem: ok, confirmed that you are the coordinator
<carlos> adrighem: did you create already a team in launchpad for that?
<adrighem> carlos: no. I did not do that.
<carlos> if the answer is no, please do it, naming it gnome-l10n-nl
<carlos> so you are the owner of the team
<carlos> and I will add it to the GNOME translation project group
<adrighem> carlos: will do...one moment please.
<carlos> adrighem: it should be a moderated team
<carlos> so you only approve people that work with you in GNOME
<carlos> and only those ones
<carlos> I will not add anyone there, even If i'm asked to do it (In fact, I don't have rights to do it)
<carlos> so you have full control of that team
<adrighem> carlos: that's nice to know.
* BjornT -> lunch
<adrighem> carlos: the team has been created.
<carlos> just a secon
<carlos> second ;-)
<carlos> I had a phone call
<carlos> adrighem: done
<adrighem> Ooooh, lemme check...
<adrighem> carlos: thanks.
* adrighem is adding group members
<adrighem> And I am gone...
<Kinnison> SteveA: There are tests for bug 47770 on my branch now
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 47770 in launchpad-publisher ""raw-dist-upgrade" target does not support pockets" [Medium,In progress]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/47770
<Kinnison> SteveA: care to have a look?
<Kinnison> https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~jamesh/pending-reviews/dsilvers/launchpad-repo/launchpad/bug-47770/full-diff
<SteveA> Kinnison: yes, but not right now.  just off to lunch with bjorn
<Kinnison> okay
<Kinnison> thanks for the organisation yesterday btw
<Kinnison> twas v. useful
<SteveA> np
* carlos -> lunch
<salgado> anybody up for a quick code review?
<lifeless> sure
* Kinnison -> lunch
<salgado> cool!
<salgado> lifeless, https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/fileFU4ZRj.html is to fix bug 48608 and a few other trivialities
<salgado> (https://launchpad.net/products/shipit/+bug/48608)
<LarstiQ> bogus product: https://launchpad.net/products/pssrajan
<lifeless> salgado: 'for Macs' is a ittle misleading : it wont work on MacbookPlus
<ddaa> "For Macs that are neither too new or too old, or for other computers that are like those Macs inside"?
<salgado> lifeless, I agree, but this is what we're using everywhere --not only shipit. the DVDs and CD images for download are labeled like this
<lifeless> does dvds_portlet return an HTML fragment or a tal fragment ?
<salgado> HTML
<lifeless> mailed to lp-reviwes.
<lifeless> meh, thingy
<lifeless> basically good, but missing tests.
<lifeless> and I *know* that *you* know better.
<salgado> you mean, tests for the changes I've done?
<lifeless> specifically the DVD portlet
<lifeless> it could be broken and we'd never know
<jelmer> Strange - if I'm logged in, I can't access bug 38801, but if I log out, I can.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38801 in nunit "nunit broken when using .Net 2.0 library" [Unknown,Unknown]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38801
<salgado> well, if by broken you mean some broken tal inside it, then we'd know because the pagetests for the /myrequest page would fail
<lifeless> no, I mean, say the including template gets changed
<lifeless> i.e. by a bad merge resolution.
<lifeless> there are no tests that ensure the dvd templates are shown in the output for ubuntu/kubuntu and not for edubuntu.
<salgado> yeah, that's right. so I guess it's better to test that the pages contain (or don't contain) some things from the portlet, right?
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> this is our current style of testing.
<lifeless> and as such its fine ;).
<salgado> btw, I'm filing a bug explaining why I didn't convert that pagetest to a new-style one. I wanted to and spent a good time on it, but there are some issues that I don't think are going to be easy to solve, so I'm leaving this for another merge
<lifeless> sure. my main concern here is that there be a test which will fail if the new feature stops doing what its meant to
<ddaa> lifeless: SteveA: can we have a quick meeting?
<SteveA> ddaa: okay
<ddaa> -> #launchpad-meeting
* bradb wakes up
<cprov> salgado: hi, will matsubara be around today or is he gone already ?
<salgado> cprov, he's gone. he switched today with yesterday (which was a holiday)
<cprov> salgado: uhm, okay. what about you ?
<salgado> I switched monday with yesterday.
<cprov> salgado: right, can you give a second oppinion about my last comment in bug #49789 ? I think it's worth to fix it ASAP ...
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 49789 in xorg "Clicking on Codes of Conduct link in Launchpad crashes X" [Untriaged,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/49789
<salgado> sure
* salgado looks
<cprov> salgado: we don't have any nvidia card at office, do we ?
<salgado> we do
<SteveA> salgado: is kiko around?
<salgado> SteveA, no
<cprov> salgado: good, can you aditionally check what I suggested ? if you have time ... nonetheless I think we should fix the horizontal scroll evilness, don't you think ?
<flacoste>  salgado: i see on PendingReviews that you have been assigned as my reviewer for my first bug patch!
<flacoste> salgado: when do you think you will have time to take a look at it?
<salgado> flacoste, I didn't see that. thanks for pinging me. if it's not too big I'll do it today, for sure
<flacoste> thk! no its small, the biggest changes are to the tests that were modified to use testbrowser
<salgado> cprov, I'll have a look, but I'm afraid I won't have time to fix it, so better wait for matsubara
<cprov> salgado: okay, I'd do it myself if you have time for just confirming it.
<salgado> cprov, well, at most I'd be able to confirm that it crash, but I wouldn't be able to tell for sure if what you suggest will avoid the crash
<salgado> anyway, I'm turning another box on because I don't want mine to crash
<cprov> salgado: ehe, good point, if the br-crew bug exists at all. It's amazing how popular nvidia is here, in br, everyone in ubuntu-br team uses it. I'm still in savage 4 age, yet
<salgado> okay, so it doesn't crash my box with an nvidia card
<cprov> salgado: but the pages still scrolling horizontally, doesn't it ?
<salgado> yes, it does
<cprov> salgado: do you think the <pre> idea would make it any better ?
<salgado> cprov, probably, but I'm not sure it'd make it not crash
<salgado> I'll try to test it with the proprietary nvidia driver
<cprov> salgado: ahh, it might be the case of those guys, indeed
* Kinnison -> paint a wall before the light fades
<flacoste> who do I change the status of a bug in launchpad?
* flacoste guesses he just doesn't have permission...
<salgado> flacoste, you should have
<flacoste> i thought too, maybe I'm just blind this morning, what is the GUI control that I should use?
<salgado> flacoste, you have to click on the "Affects" column, to change its status
<flacoste> wow! 
<salgado> and it's not because you're blind. it's because it's well hidden. :/
<flacoste> found it, thanks!
<flacoste> indeed, i would never have guessed it!
<bradb> flacoste: That is one of Malone's bigger usability problems. We haven't yet managed to convinced the sab that changing bug status should be made visible.
<bradb> bug 1095
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1095 in malone "Unnecessarily difficult to find how to change status or reassign a bug" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1095
<flacoste> what's the rationale for keeping it hidden?
* flacoste found a CTAGS plugin for kate
<bradb> flacoste: I'm not sure.
<bradb> flacoste: cool!
<flacoste> i'm installing it now
<bradb> I'm switching my desktop to KDE right now, for kicks.
* flacoste hope it works...
<bradb> I installed kubuntu on another machine yesterday, for more kicks
<flacoste> brabd: (the plugin not your switch)
<SteveA> bradb: ping
<lifeless> ddaa: there are many possible failure conditions for the branch scanner.
<lifeless> using get_revision_reconcile is a bad idea. Its designed solely for reconcile to use.
<ddaa> lifeless: so far I assumed there were none. If the data got through the branch puller, it was valid.
<ddaa> BTW
<lifeless> EBADASSUMPTION. The data will be valid. That does not mean the scanner cannot fail.
<lifeless> the puller could crash partway through a pull for instance; the puller server  can die during a scan run; the puller bzr version can be out of sync with the scanner version; the scanner can have bugs;
<ddaa> puller crash: I thought bzr was designed to keep data consistent at all times
<ddaa> puller server crash: it's a transient failure mode, there's already a case in the code to handle connection failures.
<ddaa> etc.
<ddaa> lifeless: you are giving ways the code can fail because of deployment issues and bugs
<ddaa> I was saying that the branch scanner should not normally fail.
<ddaa> different issues
<ddaa> at the moment, those CorruptRepository errors are situation where the branch scanner _cannot_ complete its job regardless of bugs, just because the data is bad.
<flacoste> newbie question: how do I generate a TAGS file for the launchpad project?
<ddaa> make tags
<ddaa> hu, sorry: make TAGS
<flacoste> right!
<lifeless> ddaa: I think it is unwise to use unsupported apis in bzr in the branch scanner.
<flacoste> thanks!
<lifeless> beyond that its your call.
<ddaa> sure, that sounds bad
<lifeless> get_revision_reconcile is not a supported api.
<ddaa> lifeless: is there a way to avoid putting corrupt data in the supermirror?
<lifeless> its not corrupt.
<lifeless> its almost certain that you are hitting those branches during the middle of a pull by the supermirror
<ddaa> well, CorruptRepository make it sound like something is corrupt
<ddaa> lifeless: no
<ddaa> this is a repeatable error we have with several branches
<lifeless> I suspect that nuking the mirrored copy will correct this
<bradb> cprov, carlos: I want to set up an xmlrpc playground on mawson. Are you doing on LP work on mawson that I might conflict with?
<lifeless> or running bzr reconcile on them by hand
<carlos> bradb: I only use mawson as a gateway to asuka and I'm using my own lp tree
<carlos> bradb: so don't worry about my scripts
<ddaa> lifeless: I guess so, but I'd rather not run bzr reconcile on vostok
<SteveA> kiko-afk: ping
<ddaa> lifeless: I'm interested in way to _prevent_ that situation from occuring
<ddaa> lifeless: so it does not become yet another operational nightmare
<lifeless> ddaa: bzr pull prevents it since 0.8
<bradb> carlos: cool
<cprov> bradb: there is a RF HEAD work tree there, have fun, I'm not using it right now
<ddaa> lifeless: ah, nice. I'll give you a command line to run on vostok to clear the data
<bradb> cprov: thanks
<BjornT> SteveA, kiko-afk: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filehugREW.html
<BjornT> kiko-afk: the issued sql queries: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filerhVQre.html
<flacoste> bradb_: the CTAGS plugin isn't up to date with the latest kate API -> doesn't compile :-(
<bradb_> flacoste: bummer
<salgado> flacoste, BjornT, I have a question about the support tracker:
<salgado> can I link more than one bug to a single ticket?
<flacoste> you should be able to yes
<flacoste> the bugs attribute is a list
<flacoste> so if the interface doesn't let you, it's a bug
<flacoste> you can only create one bug from a support request though
<salgado> right, and this is because the bug is created using the ticket's title and subject, verbatim?
<salgado> then it wouldn't make sense to create two identical bugs
<jordi> carlos?
<carlos> jordi: ?
<kiko-afk> salgado, can't you edit them?
<kiko-afk> BjornT, looking
<salgado> kiko, not when filing the bug from a ticket
<kiko> salgado, flacoste: that sounds wrong to me!
<BjornT> kiko: the problem seems to be caused by the owner being None for the missing message
<kiko> BjornT, is message.owner not null?
<flacoste> kiko: file a bug on launchpad-support-tracker :-)
<kiko> flacoste, doing so as we speak
<kiko> BjornT, so message.owner is not null in message.py
<kiko> BjornT, that's why a regular join is emitted
<kiko> instead of a left outer join
<kiko> BjornT, can you change that and try again?
<kiko> BjornT, alternatively, enforce message.owner is not null in the database!
<BjornT> kiko: ok, i'll try to change that.
<kiko> BjornT, do you know if message.owner is really nullable?
<BjornT> kiko: i can't see why message.owner should be nullable. can you check if we have any messages in production with a null owner?
<kiko> will do so now.
<SteveA> even so, it is surely a bug that foo.count() differs from len(list(foo))
<kiko> SteveA, do you understand why it happens?
<BjornT> removing notNull=True fixes the problem.
<kiko> BjornT, sure.
<kiko> SteveA?
<SteveA> what?
<kiko> do you understand why it happens?
<SteveA> no
<SteveA> i can look at the code
<kiko> ok. do you want to call me to follow up on other stuff as well?
<kiko> SteveA?
<SteveA> sure, we can have a call
<kiko> ring rin
<SteveA> kiko: looks like a prejoin bug
<kiko> SteveA, not necessarily, but maybe.
<SteveA> it's sticking WHERE terms where they don't belong
<kiko> what?
<SteveA> (Pdb) bug_two.messages.count()
<SteveA> 3
<SteveA> WHERE Message.id = BugMessage.message and
<SteveA>     BugMessage.bug = Bug.id and
<SteveA>         Bug.id = 2
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> (Pdb) len(list(bug_two.messages))
<SteveA> 2
<SteveA> WHERE
<SteveA> _prejoin0.id = Message.owner AND  Message.id = BugMessage.message and
<SteveA> BugMessage.bug = Bug.id and
<SteveA> Bug.id = 2
<SteveA> 
<kiko> SteveA, as I told BjornT, the database schema is wrong
<kiko> BjornT, there are no messages with null owners in the database.
<SteveA> the prejoin stuff should barf rather than give incorrect results, then
<kiko> SteveA, let me think about this for a second.
<SteveA> kiko: office or mofo?
<kiko> office
<kiko> BjornT, you can add the not null constraint.
<BjornT> kiko: yeah, i'll do that later. for this patch i'll simply set an owner in sampledata, since stub isn't around to approve the db patch.
<doko> carlos: ping
<carlos> doko: pong
<doko> carlos: about the helpcontent2 statistics, did people translate any significant part?
<carlos> doko: sorry, I hadn't time to look at it. I'm finishing some open branches that I would want to have merged before Paris and I need to write down a spec for next week...
<carlos> doko: I would say... Ignore the updates from Rosetta and build new language packs now and we will include them later
<doko> ok
<bradb> hey cool. i clicked on a message in my inbox in kmail, dragged it to a folder, clicked "Move Here", and all my Inbox messages seem to have disappeared
<lifeless> rockin
* bradb feels mild nausea
<ddaa> bradb: embrace the love of Thunderbird
<ddaa> least aggravating GUI mail client I have tried so far
<bradb> phew, restarting kmail brought them back
* ddaa switched away from Evolution a couple of weeks ago
<bradb> applying filters on all messages in kmail over imap makes it behave in ways i've never seen any mail app behave before
* bradb uses tbird for rss sometimes
<ddaa> some mail client seem to have trouble with the notion that IMAP is meant to be _online_
* Kinnison hugs offline imap
<kiko> offline imap is scary
<sivang> ddaa: problems with evo?
<ddaa> unchecked memory consumption, sigsev almost every time when quitting (and losing recent change in message status), insufficient ability to walk and chew gum, sluggish response
<ddaa> leaving around spamd instances when crashing
<ddaa> incredibly slow when processing massive numbers of messages
<ddaa> storing state outside of the IMAP data
<ddaa> (and losing it sometimes)
* bradb switches to a wired link for pushing his branch up to mawson
<bradb_> hm, apparently there are tools for compressing the contents of a directory before sending them over the wire. perhaps i'll use those instead.
<lifeless> ddaa: I have few problems but they annoy the heck out of me when they happen
<lifeless> ddaa: Ihave 47K messages in INBOX
<ddaa> lifeless: evo is fast when it has generated its caches
<ddaa> but some operations (e.g. setting the label on several thousand messages) and building the caches take forever
<kiko> bradb, BjornT, for the record, fixed bug 1555; just submitted off to spiv for review.
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 1555 in launchpad "BugMessage.selectOneBy doesn't work as expected" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/1555
<ddaa> also, it has sometimes trouble figuring out that other clients have modified the IMAP boxes, and then I need to remove the cache...
<lifeless> I'm offline until paris, phone/sms me in emergencies and I'll arrange 'net.
<sivang> lifeless: have a nice trip, see you there :)
* bradb & # lunch
<SteveA> carlos: ping
<carlos> SteveA: pong
<SteveA> kiko: ping
* flacoste is very happy, he should receive new RAM on monday
<SteveA> kiko: ping
<kiko> SteveA, pong
<kiko> what's up?
* flacoste curses against bug 45310 and gives hope of setting up shared repository
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 45310 in bzr "Branching large repository uses a ridiculous amount of RAM" [High,Unconfirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/45310
<flacoste> s/gives/gives up/
<bradb_> now kmail is turning my messages into zombies!
<bradb_> I click on a message, and suddenly it says "No Subject" and "Unknown" sender
<flacoste> bradb_: what is your IMAP server?
<bradb_> pobox
* flacoste has use UW-Imapd and courier without problems
<flacoste> hmm, i don't know about that one
<bradb_> this is a disaster
* bradb_ sees if evo does the same
<flacoste> bradb_: look into the the server settings, there might be an option in there to tweak the protocol usage...
<flacoste> (in kmail, i mean)
<bradb_> flacoste: have you ever seen this kind of thing?
<flacoste> i have seen messages "disappearing" from the inbox with UW-Imap when a mailbox was accessed from two clients
<flacoste> (it only disappeard in the GUI though)
* bradb checks server-side
<kiko> I use mbox and mutt
<kiko> 1970s technology that WORKS
<bradb> kiko: i need imap though
<kiko> "need"
<bradb> soho business owner, on the go, etc.
<kiko> as I said "need"!
<SteveA> bradb: soho business owner?
<SteveA> like a strip-club magnate?
<bradb> i hope nobody took that last statement seriously :P
<kiko> poker table enterpreneur
<bradb> heh
<bradb> i haven't played in too long
<bradb> NO SUBJEFAT GAH
* bradb looks at his pitiful Inbox
<kiko> less pitiful than mine with 500 incoming
<bradb> kiko: KMail will make your problems go away
* bradb restarts into GNOME
<kiko> yeah I believe you
<kiko_bsb> salgado, yes, correct.
<salgado> what beneffits would we have by doing that?
<salgado> kiko_bsb, ^
<salgado> benefits too
<kiko_bsb> salgado, doing it in the same way as everybody else does?
<salgado> hmmm. don't you think having to check whether mirror_admins is None in every callsite, or having a getMirrorAdmins() method to do that is enough reason to do it differently?
<kiko_bsb> salgado, well, I don't know about "every callsite"
<kiko_bsb> how many callsites would you have to change?
<kiko_bsb> I think it makes the distribution nicer to set up
<kiko_bsb> no need to worry about this stuff until it becomes necessary
<kiko_bsb> anyway, that's just a fluff comment
<kiko_bsb> but you /are/ being inconsistent from bug and security contact
<kiko_bsb> fwiw
<kiko_bsb> IMNBWAGD though
<salgado> there's at least three callsites, as we're doing the permission check manually
<flacoste> salgado: regarding the warning message to the user accessing the +makebug page when there are already bugs linked to it
<flacoste> I place the message in a div with class="warning message" ?
<salgado> maybe just informational message
<salgado> hmmm. I'm not sure
<salgado> that's a question for the great mpt!
<flacoste> he's in a sprint now
<kiko_bsb> well
<kiko_bsb> think about it
<kiko_bsb> is it a warning
<kiko_bsb> or is it something normal?
<flacoste> it's an error
<kiko_bsb> there's also error message
<kiko_bsb> I believe.
<flacoste> well, it depends how you view it because the only way the user is going to get there is if he enters the url himself
<salgado> or a bookmark
<flacoste> bookmark a form?
<kiko_bsb> just send him to jail, do not pass GO, do not collect R$200
<flacoste> anyway, I think that a concept in Launchpad is that the URL is part of the GUI? so, in that case, we should consider it a normal action then
<flacoste> so in that case either error or informational should be used, i think
<kiko_bsb> I say it's an error
<flacoste> fine, I'll use error
<salgado> yeah, I was concerned that we could be presenting an error for a user who actually clicked on the link (suppose he had a stale ticket page), but the chance of it happening is too small for us to consider it, I think
<flacoste> salgado: what do you think if I implement the check in the view, that way the user would be redirected to the ticket page with the error message
<flacoste> instead of having a blank page with the error message (the related bug portlets doesn't appear in that page which would be kind of helpful)?
<flacoste> bradb: is there a mail interface to Malone?
<flacoste> (like debbugs)?
<bradb> flacoste: yeah
<bradb> flacoste: https://help.launchpad.net/UsingMaloneEmail
<flacoste> great!
<flacoste> bradb: about there is entry in the LauncpadHackingFAQ which is relevant to yesterday's question about where to put tests relevant to corner-case bug:
<flacoste> Where should I put my tests: in a `test_foo.py` module, or a `foo.txt` doctest file?
<flacoste>     *
<flacoste>       You should prefer doctests. A good rule of thumb is that test_*.py modules are best for tests that aren't useful for documentation, but instead for increasing test coverage to obscure or hard-to-reach code paths.
<flacoste>       It is very easy to write test code that says "check foo does bar", without explaining why. Doctests tend to trick the author into explaining why.
<flacoste> I guess that yesterday's error +editstatus oopses when a product uses malone and has a support contact would qualify for a test_*.py module
<bradb> true. it seems people rarely write tests other than doc or pagetests these days, though maybe i haven't been watching enough TV
<flacoste> we could added that to a tests/test_malone_bugs.py file
<flacoste> def test_bug49891
<bradb> flacoste: you should ask SteveA or lifeless where exactly to put tests for corner case bugs that don't fit in doc or pagetests
<bradb> I think a convention that links the test name to a bug is interesting
<salgado> flacoste, yeah, that's a good idea. :)
<flacoste> which one: putting the guard in the view or the naming convention for tests covering corner case bug report?
<flacoste> bradb: the email interface seems very cool!
<bradb> flacoste: it's one of the better parts of Malone, yeah. :)
<salgado> flacoste, the guard in the view
<flacoste> glad you like it, because it's done :-)
* salgado reads backlog to know about the other idea
<salgado> hmmm. the naming convention sounds nice too. although it may be a problem if you're working offline
<flacoste> putting in comments the summary of the bug would probably be appropriate
<salgado> if we could make sure every test had at least a very basic docstring, it won't be a problem
<salgado> yeah, agreed
<bradb> when i said "linking" i didn't mean URLs :)
<bradb> i mean using names to describe things clearly
<bradb> it's useful, IMHO, to be able to know what regression, e.g., which bug, a test is preventing by reading its name
<bradb> s/"linking"/"links"/
<flacoste> salgado-brb: do you what to take a look at the new branch or should I submit it to PQM?
<flacoste> where do I find the documentation on how to submit a request to PQM?
<flacoste> https://launchpad.canonical.com/PQMInstructions seems not up to date
<carlos> flacoste: The best way to do it is to use pqm-submit plugin for bzr
<flacoste> tnx!
<salgado> flacoste, sure, I can have a quick look
<flacoste> carlos: where do I find this plugin?
<flacoste> do you want me to send you the diff? 
<salgado> flacoste, http://bzr.arbash-meinel.com/plugins/pqm-submit/
<salgado> flacoste, or just paste it on chinstrap
<flacoste> salgado: how does pasting chinstrap work?
<salgado> flacoste, you can do a bzr diff | utilities/paste (if you've already read that script and have a file with the user/password)
<salgado> flacoste, otherwise you can just use https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/
<flacoste> salgado: do you prefer a diff to what you saw or the complete diff?
<salgado> I guess just a diff from what I saw
<salgado> whatever is easier
<flacoste> it will be the complete diff
<flacoste> salgado: https://chinstrap.ubuntu.com/~dsilvers/paste/filedDDF8X.html
<salgado> flacoste, I think the check would be better done inside the view's initialize() method
<flacoste> does a LaunchpadView has a initialize method?
<salgado> yes
<salgado> lib/canonical/launchpad/webapp/publisher.py
<flacoste> ok, can be done
<salgado> because I think what's expected from a process() method is to actually process the submitted data, while the check would be something that always needs to be performed
<flacoste> indeed
<flacoste> i'll move it to a initialize method
<bradb> slightly cleaner might be to have a process_form method, which calls a validate and process method
<bradb> because intialize isn't really any better a place for validation code, IMHO
<bradb> (and at least it would smell more like a GeneralFormView)
<salgado> another thing... you've changed ticket-makebug.pt to use 4 spaces of indentation. although we definitely have lots of templates using 4 spaces of indentation, I think we're only using 2 spaces now
<salgado> bradb, that's not really validation of the form, the check we're talking about
<salgado> it checks if the page should be rendered or if the user should be redirected
<flacoste> salgado: yes, the space is a mess up caused by adding a conditional and then removing it
<flacoste> i should have reverted before putting my changes in
<bradb> salgado: ah, ok
<flacoste> salgado: thanks for the review! i'll implement those changes and submit it to PQM on monday
* flacoste got to run now
<salgado> flacoste, you're welcome! nice work, btw. :)
<flacoste> tnx! pair programming with bradb yesterday jumpstarted the whole thing!
<bradb> we were agile
<bradb> (tm)
<flacoste> good week-end everybody!
<flacoste> bradb: have a nice trip to Paris and see you in London!
<bradb> flacoste: thanks, see you there :)
* salgado is leaving too
<salgado> see ya!
<Keybuk> znarl, elmo: ping
<Keybuk> uh, ww
<ddaa> Keybuk: what is that mail you sent me about?
<Keybuk> no idea, something about bzrk it looked like
<ddaa> it looks like nothing to me, there's no attachement to your mail
#launchpad 2006-06-17
* ddaa posts bzr-native part one to rocketfuel
<theine> Hi, I just triple posted a comment in launchpad without noticing by reloading the web page. Is this intended behaviour?
<bradb> theine: bug 38135
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 38135 in malone "Commenting redirects to +index, so reloading duplicates comment" [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/38135
<theine> bradb: no, #50031
<theine> bradb: ah, now I get it :)
<dem> how do i integrate Rosetta with my application?
<bradb> dem: ask carlos, who's not around, or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RosettaFAQ#head-b356f13978780b88ed4844602554339ac2c33774 to learn more
<dem> ok
<Perze> Hello there!
<mongolito404> Hi
<mongolito404> I've just hosted a bazaar branch for a product on Launchpad. The branch shows up in the "Branches" section of the product. But, when I tried to "checkout" using "bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mapdevs/support.points.map/dev/" I got this error message: "bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mapdevs/support.points.map/dev/". Is there some delay before an hosted branch becomes publically accessible ?
<ajmitch> yep
<ajmitch> I heard that it was a few hours, up to a day at the moment
<ajmitch> soon to be cut down a lot
<mongolito404> I should have wait before asking. Because it seems to already work now. Thanks.
<siretart> I've just pushed my mldonkey branch, but it doesn't show up in https://launchpad.net/products/mldonkey/+branches, huh?
<ajmitch> siretart: patience.. :)
<ajmitch> I see the upstream branch there
<siretart> ajmitch: interesting, the upstream branch is still pushing
<ajmitch> how many packages do you have on launchpad now?
<ajmitch> yes, I had that with f-spot
<siretart> ajmitch: the 'ubuntu' branch is already finished half an hour ago
<ajmitch> strange
* ajmitch should put some of his smaller ones up there now
<Yannig> Hello everybody
<bradb> BjornT: ping
<BjornT> bradb: pong
<bradb> BjornT: The reason we need a proper FileUpload widget is to get at the filename, right? Are there other reasons?
<bradb> (maybe the widget would encapsulate getting the content type too?)
<BjornT> bradb: yeah, i think getting the filename is the only reason, although i would imaging the widget returning a FileUpload object.
<bradb> ok, thanks, just wanted to make sure i understood why the Bytes object wasn't good enough for the attachment view
<FX2> can anybody help me
<FX2> can anybody help me with ubuntu 5.10?
<bradb> FX2: best to ask in #ubuntu
<Paramed> hi
<bradb> BjornT: around?
* bradb just debugged the worst doctest transaction bug EVAR
#launchpad 2006-06-18
<aa_> those little coloured "bug" icons are great
<Hobbsee> hey all.  are we having trouble with ubuntueros not showing in launchpad properly?  ie, people who are obviously ubuntueros are shown as "not yet"?  
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/people/adconrad and https://launchpad.net/people/hobbsee would be two such examples
<LarstiQ> Hobbsee: have they signed the CoC and uploaded to lp?
<Hobbsee> LarstiQ: yes - both are members, one's a core dev
<Hobbsee> they *have* to have signed the CoC and uploaded it before they went for membership
<LarstiQ> I guess that is a bug then
<Hobbsee> LarstiQ: at least for that second link - i know i used to show as an ubuntero - it's just recently been pointed out to me
<LarstiQ> Hobbsee: now you mention it, my ubuntero flag has dropped as well
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/people/tonio & https://launchpad.net/people/jr-falleri are more example
<Hobbsee> s
<ajmitch> Hobbsee: it's a bug, it's been filed
<Hobbsee> hehe, great
<Hobbsee> okay
<ajmitch> bug 48995
<LarstiQ> bug 48995
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48995 in launchpad "People who have signed the Code of Conduct are now listed as not being Ubunteros." [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48995
<LarstiQ> heh
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 48995 in launchpad "People who have signed the Code of Conduct are now listed as not being Ubunteros." [Medium,Confirmed]  http://launchpad.net/bugs/48995
<Hobbsee> ah, just found that
<Hobbsee> dont mind me then :P  i clearly cant search
* Hobbsee makes a note to always search *first* before coming to bother people.  And that launchpad bugs would be filed on launchpad itself.  sheesh.
* LarstiQ grins
<Hobbsee> hey now!  dont you laugh at me!  :P
<LarstiQ> Hobbsee: it is funny how different people look at launchpad
<Hobbsee> LarstiQ: how so?
<LarstiQ> Hobbsee: I realize a lot of the users come purely from ubuntu, and deal mainly with that part
<LarstiQ> whereas I almost only deal with upstream products
<Hobbsee> which upstream products?
<LarstiQ> Hobbsee: bzr is the most important one
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> not played with that yet
<Kamping_Kaiser> can someoen tell me if this is a bug, or just me not registering the way somethign should work properly?
<Kamping_Kaiser> i went to the linux-restircted-modules page in LP, went to bugs, then put '686' in the search area and pressed enter.
<Kamping_Kaiser> it jumped to but 686 in LP.
<Kamping_Kaiser> is that expected?
<SteveA> Kamping_Kaiser: yes, i think it is expected
<SteveA> people often put bug numbers into search forms, and expect it to work
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. i was trying to search the bugs in l-r-m for 686 :/ thanks :)
<SteveA> maybe we should make the x86 numbers special cases.  if you think so, file a bug on malone in launchpad about it.
<Kamping_Kaiser> nah, i was just supprised :)
<Yannig> Hello everybody :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Ma5rad> ...no one has said anything,.
<Ma5rad> This whole time.
<Ma5rad> :|
<LarstiQ> well, it wasn't _that_ long
#launchpad 2007-06-11
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<mpt> "the Venezuelan Ministery of Natives and the VenezuelaTeam Ubuntu-ve are working together to make possible the must translation to Ubuntu 7.10"
<mpt> That's awesome
<crimsun> excellent.
<Fujitsu> Very nice!
<mpt> oh bother
* mpt just clicked "Add Answer" instead of "Add Information Request" by mistake
<boredandblogging> how long does it take for @ubuntu.com addresses to update if I change my launchpad id?
<crimsun> while attempting to approve the edgy nomination attached to bug 57951, I received "IntegrityError\nA server error occurred."
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 57951 in xchat "[SRU]  xchat crashes frequently on quit" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/57951
<crimsun> I reattempted and received a seemingly identical error message
<crimsun> I'm not sure what the proper procedure is for that situation, so any pointers are appreciated.
<ubotu> New bug: #119780 in launchpad "GIN indexes cause some slow queries to fail entirely" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119780
<crimsun> (it's fine if it's as straightforward as "Don't do that" - would just like to know protocol for future occurrences)
<mpt> crimsun, did it come with an OOPS code?
<crimsun> mpt: no
<mpt> crimsun, I don't know what to do in that case, sorry, maybe BjornT would know
* Hobbsee waves to mpt 
<crimsun> mpt: thanks regardless.
<Hobbsee> hiya crimsun 
* mpt waves to Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> :)
<BjornT> crimsun: it's odd that you didn't get an oops code. however, the reason it fails, is that the bug is already targeted to edge.
<BjornT> i'm not sure how that bug could end up with being both targeted and nominated for edge at the same time, i'll have to take a closer look at it.
<crimsun> BjornT: ok, I thought that might be it.  Thanks for the explanation.
<Fujitsu> crimsun, BjornT: cjwatson filed a bug about that IntegrityError a few days ago.
* Fujitsu prods staging.
<Fujitsu> It has been timing out for a few days now.
<Hobbsee> the bug's targeted for 1.1.6, too, iirc.
<crimsun> ok, thanks.
<Hobbsee> er, the parent bug
<mpt> wow, there are going to be SIX HUNDRED Wayuu translators
<mpt> That'd be a great usability test, watching them
<Fujitsu> Um, that's huge!
<Fujitsu> Shouldn't take them long to finish it all.
<Fujitsu> Why this enormous effort?
<ubotu> New bug: #119792 in malone "When duplicate gets marked, mail notification is misleading" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119792
<carlos> morning
<cprov> good morning, guys
<Hobbsee> morning cprov 
<cprov> Hobbsee: hi Sarah !
<Hobbsee> cprov: :)
<Hobbsee> cprov: why the Sarah?
<cprov> Hobbsee: because I'd bet that's your name, no ?
<Hobbsee> cprov: oh it is, yes.
<Hobbsee> cprov: just rarely anyone within ubuntu calls me by it - i introduced myself as Hobbsee for the entire UDS, as people didnt recognise who i was otherwise.
<Hobbsee> i answer to both - it's just surprising that people call me by my real name at all :P
<cprov> Hobbsee: I can stop if you want ;)
<Hobbsee> no, it's no problem :)
<Hobbsee> it's just surprising :)
<cprov> or you can call me Celso (which would be also surprising, but fine by me)
<Hobbsee> heh
* Hobbsee hugs her tab completion
* Hobbsee grumbles.
<Hobbsee> cprov: and I'm not Sara, for goodness sake!  :P
<Hobbsee> (someone in another channel called me that)
* LarstiQ isn't used to react to Wouter, yet still people try to use that
<Hobbsee> hehe, yeah.  i end up having to add extra highlights, etc
* LongPointyStick pokes kiko 
<kiko> aiee
<LongPointyStick> RUN!!!!
<LongPointyStick> before the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  gets you!
<LongPointyStick> Nowhere is safe!
<ubotu> New bug: #119844 in Ubuntu "unable to add 2 remote bug tracker entries for one base url" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119844
<kiko> hey statik, ping?
<statik> kiko: hi
<kiko> statik, you're off irc.canonical.com, but I can privmsg you here
<ubotu> New bug: #119847 in Ubuntu "no way to directly report an malone (upstream) bug" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119847
<lfittl> cprov: one of my ppa uploads got stuck *dovecot 1:1.0.0-1ubuntu0.6.06~ppa2
<lfittl> any idea what could have happened? the builds didn't get started, and the upload was yesterday
<cprov> lfittl: let me check
<lfittl> ah sorry, apparently they were started, sorry
<lfittl> checked the wrong page :/
<cprov> lfittl: good 
<lfittl> cprov: something else, how can I build against universe? the blender 2.44-2ubuntu0.7.04 build failed because dependencies were in universe
<cprov> lfittl: Section: universe/graphics
<lfittl> ok, thanks
<shirish> can somebody help me , I made a mess of registering a remote bug tracker with 3 components does anybody know the right way?
<shawarma> https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/339044  <--- Why are the build logs etc. be missing?
<kiko> shirish, with 3 components?
<shirish> kiko: there is this tracker called http://libburnia-project.org
<shirish> now they have 3 softwares called libburn, libisofs & cdrskin
<shirish> all the 3 are in our repository
<shirish> I just want to link all the three packages to the upstream bug tracker, possible?
<kiko> sure it is!
<kiko> shirish, just visit those individual project pages, and in the "Launchpad usage" section, indicate they use the same upstream bugtracker.
<shirish> kiko: I seem to have messed up something, can u take a look at https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers & specifically https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/libburn-bugs
<shirish> to see everything is right
<kiko> shawarma, has that build built already?
<shawarma> kiko: It says "Successfully built"
<kiko> shawarma, okay, problem over to cprov. :)
<cprov> shawarma: what's the problem ?
<shawarma> https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/339044  <--- Why are the build logs etc. be missing?
* shirish waiting for kiko to see & tell where I have gone wrong
<cprov> shawarma: Distribution: feisty-security
<kiko> shirish, yeah. that's a bugtracker. you want to make that description more general, and attach it to things like https://launchpad.net/libburnia
<cprov> shawarma: security uploads don't have buildlogs, they are not build in soyuz
<shirish> kiko: how do I make the description more general & how do I attach it to libburnia
<shirish> that's the crux of the matter
<kiko> shirish, for the latter: https://launchpad.net/libburnia/+launchpad
<kiko> for the former: https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/libburn-bugs/+edit
<shawarma> cprov: I see.
<shawarma> cprov: Ok, thanks.
<pochu> kiko: I don't think he can add a remote bugtracker, unless he's the project registrant.
<pochu> Or a super-admin ;)
<kiko> pochu, at least I can get him to try :)
<pochu> kiko: right, but he will see "Not allowed here" :p
<cprov> shawarma: np
<kiko> maybe he's team owner
<kiko> or team member (it's registered by a team)
<shirish> kiko: I meant what do u think should be the general description, I just copy pasted whatever libburnia does
<kiko> shirish, the general description should be that of the bug /tracker/ not of the project.
<kiko> what does that bug tracker do? what it is for? what projects does it host? who runs it? etc.
<shirish> ah, ok this is the thing, ok
<shirish> kiko, this is my first time, while I know some of the answers I don't know how few & don't know how to write them
<kiko> shirish, that's fine -- write what you do know.
<ubotu> New bug: #119917 in soyuz "Get upload to new commercial component working" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119917
<shirish> kiko: I did update it, please see & tell me what do u think https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/libburn-bugs/+edit ?
<shirish> pochu: right on the money
<kiko-afk> that's fine
<shirish> I got the "Not allowed sign"
<ubotu> New bug: #119918 in soyuz "Add new dbschema item for archive semantics" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119918
<ubotu> New bug: #119920 in soyuz "Create a DistributionArchive table" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119920
<shirish> kiko-afk: can you add https://launchpad.net/libburnia/+launchpad to https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/libburn-bugs
<shirish> or it needs to be somebody very high up who can only do that?
<ubotu> New bug: #119923 in soyuz "Publish commercial component to separate archive" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119923
<Felixxx> Hi all
<lfittl> cprov: Section universe/graphics seems to be ignored?
<cprov> lfittl: let me check
<lfittl> cprov: is there any way to get PPA upload emails sent to a specific address, or an easy way to detect them using the mail header of each accepted/rejected mail?
<lfittl> just want to automatically move them into a specific folder
<cprov> lfittl: we don't send them with specific headers yet (but we plan too, if you want file bug about it). Meanwhile, I believe you can track sender, no ?
<lfittl> cprov: at the moment I can filter based on the From header (Launchpad Dogfood), but I guess that will change as soon as this feature goes into production mode?
<cprov> lfittl: yes, it will change for something like 'Launchpad PPA' or something else also distinct of the rest 
<lfittl> ah, ok, thats enough for filtering, thanks
<cprov> lfittl: but, as I said, specific headers are coming
<lfittl> :)
<lfittl> cprov: any idea about the universe upload stuff and why it fails?
<cprov> lfittl: I wonder why your blender upload to universe didn't work. the changesfile looks sane
<lfittl> maybe because the previous uploads where to main?
<lfittl> s/where/were/
<cprov> lfittl: it's really missing-dep -> https://dogfood.launchpad.net/+builds/+build/338022
<Fujitsu> Hmmm... I uploaded an mplayer security update to gutsy a few days ago. The corresponding bug had a Feisty and Gutsy task, but the Gutsy one didn't autoclose. However, the upload to feisty-security closed the Feisty one. Is that meant to happen?
<lfittl> cprov: no, override-sources-list doesn't add universe
<lfittl> ftgl-dev is a universe package in feisty, and installable
<cprov> lfittl: yes, I've just saw that the ogre-model was using only 'main'
<WebMaven> SteveA, niemeyer: Hi guys
<niemeyer> WebMaven: Heya
<WebMaven> niemeyer: anything happening with the 'project that must not be named'?
<niemeyer> :-)
<SteveA> WebMaven: hi
<WebMaven> SteveA: same Q. ;-)
<niemeyer> WebMaven: Yep.. good stuff in that area :)
<WebMaven> releases/announcements anytime soon?
<niemeyer> WebMaven: Yes, it's being planned for EuroPython
<WebMaven> Ah, cool. I'll keep an eye out.
<cprov> lfittl: ping (sorry for the delay)
<cprov> lfittl: your DSC is still referring to main component (ac841f6feb27e9d7fb6d77cf137be12 14362667 blender_2.44.orig.tar.gz)
<cprov> lfittl: nah, nevermind me ...
<lfittl> cprov: ok, so the error is not mine, but lies somewhere in the PPA implementation?
<cprov> lfittl: possibly, let me check it more careful (until I can find something conclusive)
<lfittl> cprov: sure, ping me when you have something, thanks for your work
<ubotu> New bug: #119939 in malone "strike through resolved bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119939
#launchpad 2007-06-12
<mdz> cprov: I have an upload which has built successfully, but the binaries are not in the queue or in the archive as far as I can see
<cprov> mdz: which one ?
<mdz> cprov: https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/347371
<cprov> mdz: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/haf-marketing-release/0.3.4ubuntu1
<mdz> cprov: no binaries on that page
<cprov> mdz: I'm checking
<cprov> mdz: should it build 'hildon-*' binaries, is that correct on 'Resulting Binaries' portlet ?
<mdz> cprov: correct
<mdz> those look like the correct names
<mdz> do they only show up on the source package page when they have been published?
<mdz> anyway, I don't see why they aren't published
<cprov> mdz: no, resulting binaries doesn't have to be published
<mdz> cprov: source package page
<cprov> mdz: yes, in source package page they have to be published
<cprov> mdz: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue?queue_state=2&queue_text=hildon
<mdz> cprov: i.e., https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/hello shows (published) binaries, but https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/haf-marketing-release says "No binaries have been generated for this release."
<mdz> cprov: aha, thank you. I looked in output from the 'queue' tool and in /srv/launchpad.net/ubuntu-queue but found nothing
<cprov> mdz: it's in accepted queue, will be published in a bit (~ 5 min)
<mdz> cprov: so it will be published in this next run?
<mdz> cprov: so I must wait for that to finish, then retry the hildon-desktop build, then wait for that, approve the binaries, then wait for next publisher run
<cprov> mdz: `LPCONFIG=ftpmaster ./scripts/ftpmaster-tools/queue -Q accepted info hildon` shows it 
<mdz> cprov: queue -Q accepted info | grep hildon as lp_archive@drescher shows nothing
<mdz> cprov: ah, looks like it was just processed
<mdz> it is pretty difficult to follow an upload all the way through the process from upload to binary publishing
<cprov> mdz: yes, links are messy and sourcepackage page doesn't present overall information 
<cprov> lfittl: I have disable 'auto-overrides' for PPAs (yes, they were enabled for testing). IFW, now it will respect expanded Section: syntax ('[component/] <section>')
<lfittl> cprov: ok, thanks, will try another upload then :)
<cprov> lfittl: you can blame *me* for passing wrong information, sorry.
<lfittl> heh, no problem
* cprov goes for food
<BjornT> lifeless: is there no reviewer meeting today?
<lifeless> BjornT: there is, at 1600
<lifeless> thats 22 minutes ago, sorry!
<lifeless> man I'm freezing here
<lifeless> spiv: ping
<lifeless> jamesh: ping
<lifeless> thumper: ping
* Hobbsee throws lifeless into a pool of lava to warm up.
<lifeless> awww, how sweet
<lifeless> if a little... permanent
<spiv> pong
<lifeless> == Agenda ==
<lifeless>  * Roll call
<lifeless>  * Next meeting
<lifeless>  * Queue status.
<lifeless>  * Are reviews fair/balanced?
<lifeless>  * Preimplementation call status
<lifeless> jamesh: ping
<lifeless> thumper: ping
<jamesh> pong
<lifeless> its 0600 UTC now right ?
<spiv> lifeless: 0626, yeah.
<lifeless> well yeah
<jamesh> "date -u" says 06:26
<lifeless> thumper: last call for .nz
<lifeless> BjornT: you talked about review fairness last week in .eu right ?
<BjornT> lifeless: yeah (or a couple of weeks ago)
<lifeless> we haven't talked about it in .au though IIRC?
<spiv> Not that I am aware of.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> final agenda
<lifeless> == Agenda ==
<lifeless>  * Roll call
<lifeless>  * Next meeting
<lifeless>  * Queue status.
<lifeless>  * Are reviews fair/balanced?
<lifeless>  * Preimplementation call status
<lifeless>  * Meta review duration
<lifeless> lets do this
<lifeless> == Next meeting ==
<lifeless> 2007-06-19 at 0600 UTC
<lifeless> all in favour interrupt the next point
<lifeless> all *not* in favour ...
<spiv> That's also a Tuesday?
<lifeless> same bat time
<lifeless> same bat channel
<spiv> Is the plan to switch to Tuesdays permanently?
<lifeless> I thought thats what you had voted to do. I was surprised that you did that in the convenors absence but still :)
<spiv> IIRC, I didn't express an opinion either way ;)
<lifeless> heh
<lifeless> are you fine with this time?
<spiv> Yeah, this time is ok with me.
<spiv> I was just asking to make sure there's no confusion.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> so pending-reviews looks like a bomb dropped on it
<lifeless> thats at least partly my fault - I find the incremental branches hell to allocate - and partly the Queens birthday here.
<spiv> A bomb called "first round of a time-based release cycle" :)
<lifeless> quick count
<lifeless> 32 branches
<lifeless> one at 54 days? 
<spiv> I have reviews for my two in progress, should be done tonight.
<lifeless> reviewer workload is sneaking up
<lifeless> statik has 5K to review - but these figures are bogus aren't they ?
<spiv> Yeah, incremental diffs.
<BjornT> yeah. bug-workflow-3 depends on two other branches, and the first one is really big.
<lifeless> so we can't really tell a) how many 'units of work' are blocked on review or b) how much review work really is involved.
<lifeless> I've asked SteveA to allocate time to jamesh to implement this.
<BjornT> that would be nice, i've wanted that functionality for a long time.
<lifeless> well the developer workflow appears to have changed. So I think its critical now rather than optional.
<lifeless> SteveA: ^
<lifeless>  * Are reviews fair/balanced?
<lifeless> BjornT: what did the .eu meeting conclude, for anyone at this one that hasn't read the minutes.
<spiv> Is there a record of the .eu team discussion on this?  I couldn't find the relevant minutes.
<lifeless> (which btw are not linked on the wiki)
<BjornT> well, it's in https://launchpad.canonical.com/ReviewerMeeting20070523, "if overwhelmed, push back to general queue"
<lifeless> nor AFAICT on the launchpad or lp-reviews list.
<lifeless> oh, that far back. Ok
<lifeless> are you sure thats the same discussion?
<BjornT> the main idea was that every reviewer should be expected to spend a more or less equal amount of time reviewing.
<spiv> Oh, I did see that one.  I didn't realise it was the same topic.
<lifeless> no this is not the same topic
<lifeless> let me introduce this topic
<BjornT> oh, then what's this about? :)
<lifeless> Theres been a concern raised that developers that have been around longer are having their code put under substantially less scrutiny than new developers regardless of their development experience.
<lifeless> now, this may simply be that the folk who have been around longer are passing through the same checks and balances more easily
<lifeless> or it may be that we are not actually being as thorough.
<lifeless> I've had a look myself and it didn't seem biased to me.
<lifeless> but I think its important that a topic like this get talked about openly and clearly.
<lifeless> because the review process is a key one, and one that could easily demoralise developers if they felt it was unfair.
<lifeless> any comment, or stunned silence?
<spiv> I agree with what you've said.
<BjornT> it would be good if the people that are complaining would point out a few examples
<lifeless> so r 4236 was pointed out as a case where someone felt this may have happened.
<spiv> Reviewers can make mistakes, and developers should feel free to disagree with a comment made by a reviewer.
<lifeless> now if you look at that review there are plenty of things jamesh said
* spiv is looking
<lifeless> he missed one minor thing which is import alpha-sorting
<jamesh> for r4236 (and related commits), we have been working under time pressure
<lifeless> > +        stepthrough, Navigation, RedirectionView,
<spiv> import alphabetising is hardly showstopper.
<lifeless> Oh, I agree. But if a new developer is called on it, its fair for them to expect senior developers to be held to the same or even a higher standard.
<jamesh> there were definitely some issues with the branch that could have been done better, but I made the call to get it in so we could fix them and do further work in parallel
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> so we don't aim for perfection on every merge; we're aiming to balance:
<BjornT> and considering the diff for r4236 is 6314 lines, it's easy to miss a few minor things.
<lifeless>  - branch size
<lifeless>  - urgency of delivery
<lifeless>  - overall importance
<lifeless> and
<lifeless> we have an already agreed process for merging things we've decided 'will happen' with fixups later.
<lifeless> AIUI openid was one of those things?
<lifeless> jamesh: ?
<jamesh> lifeless: yeah.  We are dealing with an external contractor for some of this, so it is not workable to keep things out of tree til perfect
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> then I'd like to say in reply to this concern, something like:
<jamesh> that's probably the biggest difference between it and other similar cases
<lifeless> We're not aware of a bias to senior/long service developers. 
<thumper> lifeless: sorry, was having dinner
<lifeless> The given example went in under the 'its going to happen' policy where the code is polished further after it lands, and this has in fact happened/is happening.
<lifeless> all in favour?
<lifeless> thumper: no prob
<spiv> lifeless: sounds good.  But maybe it could have been clearer that that landing happened under that policy?
<lifeless> I think thats a good point.
<lifeless> I can't remember if we ended up documenting the process, I think the discussion about that got sidelined into 'what wiki page it should go on' when Bjorn was talking with Joey.
<lifeless> but the policy was clear in our minutes :)
<lifeless> BjornT: happy with that response? jamesh ?
<jamesh> sure.
<BjornT> yeah. although, it would be good to make it more clear.
<lifeless> BjornT: which 'it'
<BjornT> to make it more clear, that the branch needs to be landed quickly, and will be polished later.
<lifeless> BjornT: I agree with that. However this branch *was* landed quickly, and *is* being polished. (jamesh <- is that right)
<BjornT> when we discussed it a while a go, i think we talked about adding a [fasttrack]  tag to pqm, or something like that.
<BjornT> having the policy documented somewhere would be nice :)
<lifeless> right. So I'm separating out the reponse about bias, and the making the policy clear discussion.
<lifeless> on the former I want consensus
<lifeless> on the latter I know we already have it.
<BjornT> there should also be a way of tracking the work to polish the branch.
<lifeless> can you add that to the agenda for .eu and next week's .au? We are about to run out of time.
<BjornT> sure
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless>  * Preimplementation call status
<lifeless> Barry brought this up
<lifeless> are you doing pre-imp calls? Are you nagging when you get a branch that didn't have one? Are they useful? Are pre-imp-called branches better?
<thumper> I think it is handy to have so the reviewer knows that it has been talked about
<thumper> I haven't really been nagging, but then most have some entry now
<lifeless> mmm, thats really just an appeal to authority though.
<BjornT> i didn't have any last week (except for a few in-person ones with gavin), since i was on a sprint.
<spiv> I've had some calls with jml, and I think they've been useful.
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless>  * Meta review duration
<lifeless> This was in the minutes 
<lifeless> and I'm back
<lifeless> so - 
<lifeless> I think the meta-review should stop when the meta-reviewer is satisfied that the reviewer knows the ropes
<thumper> sounds fair
<lifeless> just like a branch is let through when the reviewer is happy with the branch
<spiv> Sounds reasonable.  As a data point, I'm happy with thumper's reviewing, so I'd expect the other new reviewers are probably doing equally well.
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> ok.
<lifeless> any other business?
<thumper> just to clarify
<thumper> am I still sending reviews pending spiv's approval?
<lifeless> ask spiv :)
<thumper> spiv: ?
<spiv> thumper: as of right now, you're on your own ;)
<thumper> w00t
<spiv> thumper: I'll review the reviews you've already sent me.
<thumper> ok
* jamesh was happy with thumper's reviews while spiv was away too
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> welcome to the non-provisional status thumper !
* thumper bows
<lifeless> 5
<lifeless> 4
<thumper> thanks
<lifeless> 3
<lifeless> 2
<lifeless> 1
<lifeless> 0
<lifeless> meeting over
<spiv> lifeless: thanks
* mpt again finds that a bug he was about to report was reported by Matthew Paul Thomas last year
<mpt> Thwarted by my past self!
<SteveA> lifeless: hello
<lifeless> hi
<lifeless> SteveA: hi
<SteveA> lifeless: in my "away" scrollback, I had some ^^^^ from you.
<lifeless> right
<lifeless> I was giving you hopefully more context than I put in the email you should have gotten overnight
<SteveA> so, it's worth the effort for me to look through the scrollback?
<lifeless> let me recap
<lifeless> reviews are very hard to allocate at the moment because of the use of incremental branches
<SteveA> lifeless: joey and thumper had a suggestion about having more than one person allocate reviews, concurrently, to take some load from you
<lifeless> all the statistics that had made it relatively straight forward are broken, and the number of branches is high
<SteveA> because we're comparing the work to mainline?
<lifeless> I'm more than happy to have multiple people allocating, that won't solve the root problem though
<lifeless> which is that you cannot use the numbers as guidance now
<lifeless> yes because of that
<lifeless> So I think its very important to either stop doing incremental branches (which has its own costs) or fix the current tool (which requires developer effort)
<lifeless> I don't have the time to fix it myself right now unfortunately.
<SteveA> can you sketch out what the fix would look like?
<lifeless> theres a header in the wiki page saying what branch the diff should be like. the cronscript would be changed to diff against that when its present.
<lifeless> should be very straightforward for someone familiar with the code (and there are two such people that I know of - me and jamesh)
<SteveA> ok.  and we need to make sure that forthcoming launchpad features in this area
<SteveA> can cope with the same kind of branch
<lifeless> thats the core of it; theres more that could be done, but thats the key item.
<lifeless> I'm aware we dont want to invest heavily in the non-launchpad solution
<lifeless> and yes the lp integrated reviews will need to handle this situation.
<SteveA> ok, thanks
<SteveA> who can we ask to be a second allocator of reviews?
<lifeless> I suggest bjornt or salgado
<lifeless> because they are familar and in a different timezone
<lifeless> and different country
<SteveA> once we have the single sign on stuff done, I'd like to ask jamesh to improve the review cron script
<lifeless> so they won't typically hit the same holidays
<SteveA> sure, let's ask salgado
<SteveA> would you mail him?
<SteveA> as the coordinator of reviews etc.
<lifeless> and if they do it in their morning we get 12-hour latency rather than 23:55 as at the moment, so its more than just a load sharing win.
<lifeless> naturally.
<SteveA> thanks
<lifeless> the SSO stuff, is that days/weeks/months away? The key tweak is probably under a days work for jamesh.
<lifeless> SteveA: ^
<SteveA> days/weeks
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> if it looks like stretching out, please consider giving him a morning to see what he can do.
<SteveA> is there a bug on this?
<lifeless> I believe so
<SteveA> the question is, to what release do we target the bug
<lifeless> but with the deprecation of lp-development-infrastructure I'm not sure where to find it
<SteveA> if jamesh has finished his single sign on work, then 1.1.6 is possible
<SteveA> otherwise, we can shoot for 1.1.7
<lifeless> for single sign on?
<carlos__> morning
<Hobbsee> morning carlos 
<cprov> good morning
<Hobbsee> morning cprov!
<cprov> Hobbsee: hi there (note that I'm not mentioning any names today)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<j^> how can i delete a branch?
<j^> i wanted to add another svn mirror and it ended up trying to mirror a bzr branch
<j^> now i can not delete it
<mwhudson> j^: you can't delete a branch
<mwhudson> j^: you can mark it obsolete though
<mwhudson> j^: can you give some details?
<j^> what i wanted to do was to register another django svn branch to merge them using bzr
<j^> ended up to create a bzr branch https://code.launchpad.net/~j/django/multiple-db-support
<j^> which is wrong
<j^> why does launchpad add a bzr branch if it can not import it from the url provided?
<j^> would want to delete that now
<cate> I've some problem on log in.  I've no error, but I'm alway "not logged". Some hits?
<oojah> cate: Are you sure that you have allowed cookies for launchpad?
<cate> oojah: thanks. It seems I clicked the wrong cookies' button.  BTW firefox should have a search function
<oojah> cate: Search for what?
<cate> for the coockies in the allow and block windows (as in the stored cookies list)
<oojah> Ah, ok.
<oojah> Yeah, that would make things easier.
<cate> yes, because they are not ordered by second level domain
<mwhudson> oops, i shouldn't ask for more info then have lunch
<cate> is it possible to close o change status of a bug?
<j^> is it possible to add another vcs-import to a project? or is vcs-import no longer provided? fail to find a way to add branches other than bzr
<mwhudson> j^: you can only have one vcs-import per project
<mwhudson> because of the way the importer works, if you imported from both svn.example.org/trunk and svn.example.org/branches/foo you'd get two (as far as bzr could tell) unrelated branches
<j^> ah ok, in that case i can not use launchpad for what i thought i could
<mwhudson> what are you trying to do?
<j^> i wanted to merge two svn branches i do not have write access to
<mwhudson> ah hm
<mwhudson> you could try bzr-svn for that
<j^> requires svn 1.5-trunk
<mwhudson> or a patched svn
<mwhudson> yes, the installation is a pain
<mwhudson> the svn in feisty is good enough :)
<Theuni> howdi
<mrevell> Theuni: hi
<Theuni> I'm wondering how to deal with upgrading a bzr branch that is hosted on launchpad so it becomes usable for tags
<Theuni> Should I just delete that branch and push it again? 
<Theuni> When I try upgrading it gives me this error:
<Theuni> bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: u'/~alphaflowforms/alphaflowforms/trunk_ctheune/.bzr.backup': [Errno 13]  Can only create .bzr directories in branch directories: .bzr.backup
<mrevell> mwhudson: Is that something you can help Theuni with?
<mwhudson> Theuni: log in with lftp or something, delete the .bzr directory and push again (with --use-existing-dir)
<mwhudson> there's a bug somewhere about this
<mwhudson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+bug/118653
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118653 in launchpad-bazaar "Need --no-backup flag or similar to upgrade remote repos on launchpad" [High,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Jonathan Lange (jml)
<beuno> where can someone suscribe to a package to recieve email notifications on pathces and bugs  (think, debian maintainer)
<Fujitsu> beuno: Heh, that'd be too good to be true. You can get notification on bugs by heading to the bugs page for the source package and finding the right Actions link, but that's all.
<beuno> sorry, got disconnected
<beuno> where can someone suscribe to a package to recieve email notifications on pathces and bugs  (think, debian maintainer)
<Hobbsee> subscribe to ubuntu-bugs mailing list?
<Hobbsee> not sure apart from that
<beuno> Hobbsee: but he just wants to be notified for a specific package (his packages)
<beuno> I thought you could dothat in Launchpad
<Hobbsee> you can subscribe to all bugs and such on a package (bugmail settings from the bugs page) but not patches as well, iirc.
<ubotu> New bug: #120037 in launchpad "Action reported in email as done by owner rather than administrator" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120037
<shirish> guys can somebody help me, I filed a bug in launchpad & also got acknowledgement for upstream debian bug no. how do I enter it in launchpad?
<shirish> BjornT: do you have any idea how to do that?
<jamesh> shirish: you want to link the Launchpad bug to the debian bug?
<shirish> jamesh: right
<jamesh> shirish: on the bug page, there is some text like "Also affects:  +   Upstream    +   Distribution"
<jamesh> if you click on the "Distribution..." link, you can pick Debian from the distribution list and enter the URL of the Debian bug report
<jamesh> submit that form and you're done
<shirish> jamesh: how do I find the url, I got the bug no.  I used submit@bugs.debian.org to submit the bug, got an acknowledgement there with the bug no. 
<kiko> he ll o
<jamesh> shirish: go to http://bugs.debian.org/NNNN (where NNNN is the bug number)
<jamesh> shirish: it will redirect you to the bug's URL
<shirish> ah ok that's cool
<shirish> yippee, task completed
<shirish> I gotta write that whole thing down somewhere
<shirish> I mean the whole process.
<jamesh> shirish: the Debian task on the bug should now get updated as the remote Debian bug's status changes
<shirish> jamesh: thanx
<ubotu> New bug: #120052 in soyuz "Component mapping for new source packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120052
<Hobbsee> any LP admisn around?
* Hobbsee pokes jamesh or something
<Hobbsee> matsubara: doesnt seem alive, either
<matsubara> hello Hobbsee 
<matsubara> Hobbsee: how can I help you?
<Hobbsee> matsubara: ooh, you are here.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta/+bug/119467
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119467 in kubuntu-meta "make non-essential packages Recommends and not Depends" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<Hobbsee> matsubara: last comment.
<Hobbsee> matsubara: seeing that, fairly easy as to how to help :)
<matsubara> Hobbsee: thanks for bringing that up. I've requested deletion.
<cate> with a nice username ;-) https://bugs.launchpad.net/~hahahahaha/ 
<Hobbsee> matsubara: thanks
<Hobbsee> indeed.  pity it came up in my inbox, as i'm subscribed to teh bug
<Hobbsee> it's pretty impressive - the LP message ended up coming up as possible spam
<ubotu> New bug: #120053 in rosetta "upstream translation of digikam not imported (once again)" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120053
<Thangalin> Hello.
<Thangalin> Anyone know who runs this site: https://answers.launchpad.net/azureus ?
<Thangalin> Is anyone here alive?
<kiko-fud> NO
<Thangalin> So, kiko ... Do you know who is in charge of the answers.launchpad.net/azureus site? :-)
<kiko> that's a question with two answers
<Thangalin> I don't mind people raising from the dead to answer questions.
<kiko> answers.launchpad.net
<kiko> is run by us, of course
<kiko> I'm not sure what azureus is.
<Thangalin> Azureus is a bittorrent client.
<Hobbsee> yay, kiko!
<Thangalin> So how do I find out who can change something at the azureus part of the website?
<kiko> Thangalin, okay so far. so why do you want to know? :)
<Thangalin> Two reasons.
<Thangalin> 1. There is a spelling boo-boo.
<Thangalin> 2. I'd like to get an e-mail address removed from the website.
<Thangalin> Any ideas on how to go about this?
<kiko> I see
<kiko> what e-mail address?
<kiko> and why's the spello?
<Thangalin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/azureus/+bug/83594
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 83594 in azureus "[feisty] azureus wont open after update of java" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<Thangalin> That's the one, ubotu.
<Thangalin> And this page: https://answers.launchpad.net/azureus/
<Thangalin> "Azreus BitTorrent Client"
<Thangalin> Should really be "Azureus BitTorrent Client"
<Thangalin> For some reason when BUGabundo quoted me, it included my e-mail address.
<Thangalin> That was some serious quick finding, ubotu. :-)
<mwhudson> huh, whoever registered the azureus project typoed the name
<Thangalin> Well that was silly of them.
<mwhudson> it was
<Thangalin> No way to change it, eh?
<mwhudson> not for me
<mwhudson> you need an admin
<mwhudson> like kiko, for example
* mwhudson ducks
<Thangalin> I really don't care about the typo; but I'd really like the e-mail address removed. :-)
<Thangalin> Is that going to be an issue?
<Thangalin> Allo? Is this thing still on? ;-)
<kiko> I'll fix it. I'm very busy right now.
<Thangalin> Thanks, Kiko. I appreciate it.
<Thangalin> Take it easy, eh? :-)
<kiko> typo fixed.
<kiko> as for your email address
<kiko> I can't help you directly
<Thangalin> Yes?
<Thangalin> Oh.
<Thangalin> Anyone in particular I should pester/
<kiko> and I honestly think it's a wasted effort to even try to protect it
<kiko> if you don't want your email address cited on the internet, you can't use it publically
<kiko> but ANYWAY
<kiko> I will talk to an admin to see what we can do about it.
<Thangalin> Gracias. And I agree with you completely. I have a secondary e-mail address I use for public stuff -- I forgot to use it when signing up at Launchpad.
<superm1_> Hi guys, How do you add a task for a bug?  Say it affects several ubuntu packages, and I want to notate that as 2 tasks to fix on the bug?
<crimsun> superm1_: Also affects distribution
<gnomefreak> superm1_: click on distribution
<superm1_> thanks crimsun & gnomefreak.  got that bug cleaned up now
#launchpad 2007-06-13
<mpt_> Gooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> morning mpt!
<mpt> Oh, and a fabulous morning it was
<mpt> hi Hobbsee :-)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> mpt: how's it a fabulous morning, sorry?
<Hobbsee> i seemed to have missed that important piece of information
<mpt> Sunny and warm with a gentle breeze
<Hobbsee> right
<lifeless> mpt: are you back in brazil?
* Hobbsee is just frozen.
<kiko> wish he was
<mpt> Hobbsee, no, still in Nelson
<Hobbsee> hah
<ubotu> New bug: #120142 in malone "Bug tracker registration shouldn't ask for both "Name" and "Title"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120142
<ubotu> New bug: #120147 in malone ""Summary" shouldn't be necessary for bug trackers" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120147
<ubotu> New bug: #120150 in malone ""Contact details" shouldn't be required for a bug tracker" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120150
<ubotu> New bug: #120151 in malone "Bug tracker page has confusing "Code", "Blueprints", "Translations" etc links" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120151
<carlos> morning
<Kmos> kiko-zzz: bug 91925 has a milestone yet ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91925 in malone "Automatically expire old Needs Info bug reports" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91925
<ubotu> New bug: #119815 in malone "launchpad send bug report reply via email does not work" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119815
<kiko-zzz> Kmos, yes, 1.1.7
<muzzol> hi
<muzzol> how can i unsuscribe from bugs ml?
<mrevell> muzzol: Hi
<muzzol> hi mrevell, can you help me?
<mrevell> muzzol: Yes, I'd be happy to :)
<mrevell> muzzol: Just a moment
* muzzol waits
<mrevell> muzzol: At the bottom of every bug email you receive from Launchpad is a link to that bug's page in Launchpad.
<mrevell> muzzol: Click that and in the left-hand column you'll see a menu called "Actions".
<muzzol> i see
<muzzol> this is new, right?
<mrevell> muzzol: In that Actions menu is an "Unsubscribe" link
<mrevell> muzzol: It's not a recent addition, AFAIK.
<muzzol> must i do that for every bug?
<muzzol> im in ubuntustudio team
<muzzol> and i suscribed some time ago
<muzzol> but for me that mails aren't very usefull
<mrevell> Ah, I see.
<mrevell> muzzol: Let me just check something
<muzzol> ok
<mrevell> muzzol: Sorry for the delay.
<muzzol> np
<muzzol> take your time
<muzzol> im working
<muzzol> :)
<cprov> good morning, folks.
<ubotu> New bug: #120192 in rosetta "POFile.header is too gettext specific" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120192
<muzzol> mrevell, any news?
<mrevell> muzzol: Ah, apologies, I've been afk for a while.
<muzzol> no problem :)
<mrevell> muzzol: I can only see one bug associated with the ubuntu-studio team. What's your Launchpad user id?
<muzzol> muzzol@gmail.com
<muzzol> i receive a lot of mails from @bugs.launchpad.net
* carlos -> lunch
<mrevell> muzzol: Are they all for the same bug or different bugs? I can only see one bug related to the ubuntu-studio team, one to ubuntu-studio-dev and none to the ubuntu.cat team or to you personally.
<muzzol> just a sec
<muzzol> i got around 15 messages today
<muzzol> Bug 120143 <120143@bugs.launchpad.net>
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 120143 in avidemux "mistake in french translation" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120143
<muzzol> this is the last one i've received
<mrevell> muzzol: My colleague BjornT will help you. He works on the bug tracker.
<muzzol> ok, thanks mrevell 
<BjornT> muzzol: the reason you get e-mail is because the ubuntu-studio team is subscribed to all bugs for some packages.
<muzzol> but isn't there a way to be in the team without receiving all those mails?
<BjornT> muzzol: it's currently not possible for individual members to say that they don't want to get any e-mails, so you have to raise this issue with the admins of ubuntu-studio
<BjornT> muzzol: what they can do is to either create a new team for bug subscriptions, or set the team's contact address to a mailing list.
<muzzol> currently means you're working on it?
<Hobbsee> BjornT: excluding using a mailing list, and pointing the lp email contact to the mailing list....
<Hobbsee> <oh damn, i type too slowly>
<BjornT> muzzol: we are working on improving the situation, yes, so that you can choose if you want to receive e-mails or not when you join a team.
<muzzol> is there any roadmap about that?
<BjornT> muzzol: not sure. although barry might be able to tell you more about it.
<BjornT> barry: ^^^
* barry wakes up and reads...
<mwhudson> BjornT, flacoste: kiko-zzz asked me to talk to one of you about form security
<mwhudson> either of you have a moment?
<BjornT> barry: briefly: when will it be possible to join a team, but choose not to receive any e-mail notifications sent to the team.
<flacoste> mwhudson: i'm available
<mwhudson> BjornT, flacoste: also, wrong server :)
<barry> muzzol, BjornT: the team mailing list feature will do this.  it allows any team to set up a mailing list to which people can separately subscribe.  so in the short term, you'd only be able to unsub from all messages sent to a team's contact address, much like you could do today if the team had an external mailing list.  long term, we will allow you to opt in or out of any email that lp sends you.
<barry> eta for fully functioning team mailing lists is a ways off.  i'm working on estimates now, but i think it's 2-3 months away from being fully deployed as currently specd
<Hobbsee> barry: w.r.t email, and the fancy new headers for the bugmail - are there any plans for a "this is a duplicate bug" header or something?
<muzzol> short term means i can unsub now from ubuntustudio list?
<barry> Hobbsee: don't really sure about that.  we /will/ be tagging emails so that people (or really the future archiver) can treat mail from people differently than mail from lp (or even between human initiated lp email and spontaneous lp email)
<Hobbsee> barry: cool.  The current launchpad headers are useful for filtering mail.  it's just the duplicate one taht's glaringly missing.
<barry> muzzol: if ubuntustudio list is an external mailing set up as the contact address for the team, then yes that /should/ do it
<barry> Hobbsee: is there a bug open on that?
<muzzol> ok
<muzzol> thanks everybody :)
<Hobbsee> barry: havent checked.  probably only in my head, currently
<Hobbsee> barry: iv'e got a few things that i need to file as bugs, and i've got some bugs in there that i want to see fixed too.  no point filing bugs if they dont get fixed.  <g>
<barry> Hobbsee: i'm also working on an xmlrpc brain binding but it currently has bugs, which cause my eyes to cross at unfortunate times.  soon as i work out those race conditions i'll release the code, but it'll require a pair of tweezers and one of those little dental mirrors to install. :)
<Hobbsee> hehe, fair enough :)
<barry> Hobbsee: i disagree!  please do file the bugs!  they definitely won't get fixed if they aren't filed. ;)
<BjornT> Hobbsee: if you file a bug (or find an existing one) about adding a header for indicating duplicate bugs, i'm sure we can fix it. it sounds like a good idea.
<barry> BjornT: i agree!
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> okay...
<barry> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> i'll probably end up filing a whole lot in one hit
<Hobbsee> but that requires figuring out WTF is going on with an area of launchpad, as it makes no sense to a mere mortal.
<barry> Hobbsee: imagine then what a bass player like myself must be going through :)
<Hobbsee> haha
<Hobbsee> barry: i cant really file a decent bug about the way you guys handle one upstream for multiple packages, or it being marked as an upstream, but only some of the packages know that it's the upstream tracker, and other source packages say "we know nothing of the upstream link" etc.
<Hobbsee> if i cant figure out what's going on more clearly than that.
<barry> BjornT: what would be the best way for Hobbsee to communicate his concerns with the lp team?
<Hobbsee> her
<barry> Hobbsee: i'm not as familiar with this part of lp so i'm not sure i can shed any light
<Hobbsee> usually it's by bugging kiko and such
* Hobbsee grins
<barry> ;)
<spiv> Hobbsee: perhaps start a discussion on launchpad-users about it to clarify your ideas into a form suitable for a bug?
<spiv> Hobbsee: or just bug kiko ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> will look into it
<Hobbsee> after the zillion other things to do...like, study for tomomrrow's exam
<shirish> anybody knows when launchpad will be back up?
<ubotu> New bug: #120198 in soyuz "Notification emails should not be generated for binary uploads" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120198
<mwhudson> shirish: it's not down?
<shirish> mwhudson: its down, I was asking when it will be up?
<shirish> as there is no notice or anything
<mwhudson> it works fine for me
<shirish> & I'm writing a post describing launchpad features
<Hobbsee> it's up here, must be up everywhere else.
<shirish> mwhudson: you're right, user's fault, i was doing answer.launchpad.net instead of answers.launchpad.net
<BjornT> time for this week's non-au reviewer meeting
<BjornT> == Agenda ==
<BjornT>  * Roll call
<BjornT>  * Next meeting
<BjornT>  * Queue status.
<BjornT>  * Are reviews biased?
<BjornT>  * Preimplementation call status
<BjornT>  * Meta review duration
<BjornT> who's here?
<bac> me
<barry> me
<statik> me
<flacoste> me
<BjornT> salgado: ping
<salgado> me
<BjornT> == Next meeting ==
<BjornT> next meeting will be 2007-06-20 at 1400 UTC as usual, any objections?
<kiko> me
<kiko> no objections 
<kiko> as long as there is chocolate
<statik> no objections. we're hacking on python code, who could possibly object to something that fun?
<BjornT> == Queue status ==
<BjornT> the queue is still quite long, but it looks a lot better than it did on monday, so good work everyone!
<BjornT> let's try to keep it up, there are still quite a few branches that need to be landed on friday.
<BjornT> there are currently 19 open reviews, and 8 of them are over the 2 day limit.
<bac> 18 -- just sent mine off!
<BjornT> cool :)
<barry> btw, i can take more branch for 1.1.6.  i don't have any deliverables for 1.1.6 and the work i /am/ doing can be fit around reviews
<BjornT> ok, that's good to know. also thanks to kiko who have been doing a lot of reviewing the last few days.
<kiko> I'll do two or three more today -- already I want to do jtv's patch.
<BjornT> ok
<bac> i have one for 1.1.6 from francis that needs to be mentored.  kiko can you get to that too?
<flacoste> bac: it's not for 1.1.6
<bac> no? nm!
<flacoste> bac: that item was delayed to 1.1.7
<bac> oh, ok
<kiko> flacoste, did you ever manage to talk to mark about faqs?
<ubotu> New bug: #120202 in rosetta "POHeader.__getitem__ semantic is broken when there is no such item" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120202
<salgado> I have a 2kLOC branch on my queue targeted to 1.1.6 and I'm afraid I may not have time to review it without dropping the sso work on the floor
<flacoste> kiko: i need to ping him again about that
<kiko> flacoste, damn.
<barry> salgado: which one?
<salgado> cprov/launchpad/lp-buildmaster
<barry> salgado: i don't know anything about the buildmaster, but i can give it a shot
<salgado> I don't know much about it either, but it'd be great if you could help me there, barry
<kiko> barry, I can help you by answering questions
<kiko> I know some of it
<BjornT> salgado: ok. i suggest you talk to kiko or rinchen about the priorities there, and get the branch re-assigned and add a note on PendingReviews if you won't have time for any more reviews.
<flacoste> barry: i've reviewed a lot of Soyuz code, so I can also help you
<barry> kiko, flacoste: cool, thanks.  salgado: just drop that branch in my queue and i'll start on it today
<salgado> thanks a lot, barry!
<barry> np!
<kiko> it's important to do it today
<kiko> today is really the last day for 1.1.6 reviews.
<barry> kiko: i'll start right after this meeting
<kiko> new branches that get put up today are like defcon-1-risk
* kiko looks at salgado and his SSO nightmare
<barry> the only other review i have to do is adeuring's but that's not targeted for 1.1.6 so i can defer that
<ubotu> New bug: #120204 in malone "Search function should list bugs only once" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120204
<cprov> salgado: kiko: if lp-buildmaster is causing problems to 1.1.6 it can be dropped to 1.1.7, I have everything I need for PPA builders in other 1.1.6 branches
<kiko> cprov, no, we can get it reviewed.
<kiko> that's not a problem.
<kiko> the problem will be branches that appear tomorrow.
<barry> kiko: but tomorrow's the last day of school!  oh wait, that doesn't count for us does it?
<cprov> kiko: ok, better then
<kiko> barry, it's been 30 years since I've been to school. I couldn't say.
<BjornT> ok, let's move on
<BjornT> == Are reviews biased to long-serving developers? ==
<BjornT> we discussed this on the tuesday meeting
<BjornT> basically, there have been concerns that it's easier for developers that have been around for long to pass through reviews, than for new developers.
<kiko> well, that's hardly rocket science to me.
<BjornT> and it's not dependent on the quality of the code, i should add
<kiko> if you've been around for longer, you both know the way reviewers want code to be structured, and you know them personally too.
<kiko> who is raising this issue?
<BjornT> i'm not sure, lifeless didn't say that.
<BjornT> lifeless sent an e-mail about this to the list
<flacoste> are there concrete example of 'easier without quality'?
<kiko> okay 
<kiko> I refuse to waste time discussing this until somebody comes up with a concrete problem to solve
<salgado> somebody mentioned the fasttrack thing
<statik> I haven't seen a problem, will speak up if I notice something
<BjornT> i just wanted to raise it here, in case you have any comments. i.e, if you've seen this happened, or something like that.
<kiko> the fasttrack thing was approved by me because I didn't want rosetta to blow up our release
<kiko> I get really mad when people make abstract complaints like that!!!
<salgado> the example given was r4236
<BjornT> one example was 4236, which was some openid work.
<salgado> merged using the fast track policy
<BjornT> i think the main problem there was that it wasn't clear that it was fast tracked, it looked like a normal review.
<kiko> that was a month ago!
<kiko> agreed. it says r=jamesh
<flacoste> and fasttrack implies post-landing work
<kiko> but it's actually not r=jamesh then?
<BjornT> another problem is that we don't any documented policy for fasttracking things, and no way of tracking the work that gets done after the merge.
<BjornT> right, it probably shouldn't have been r=jamesh, and that's part of the problem.
<barry> BjornT: that shouldn't be difficult to fix
<BjornT> barry: well, we tried before, but the discussion got sidetracked into something else :)
<kiko> BjornT, joey and I have been keeping a pretty close eye on fasttracked landings.
<kiko> BjornT, we need a [fasttrack]  tag
<kiko> who can help us do that?
<barry> BjornT: i have no idea how fasttracking works, but it would be great if someone who does (or thinks they do <wink>) to just write up something in the wiki.  put a stake in the ground so to speak
<BjornT> kiko, barry: lifeless will handle that
<kiko> BjornT, this moon, or many moons later?
<BjornT> or maybe not, i was quite sure i saw an e-mail from lifeless about it, but i can't find it....
* kiko hates PQM
<BjornT> i'll talk to lifeless later to sort it out.
<BjornT> so, moving on.
<BjornT> == Preimplementation call status ==
<BjornT> how are the pre-implementation calls going? have you had any?
<spiv> kiko: I'm sure lifeless hates abstract complaints like "I hate PQM" ;)
* spiv -> bed
<barry> the branches i've been reviewing for 1.1.6 have all had them
<kiko> spiv, i'm just sharing the spite
<barry> i haven't had any because i have no branches for 1.1.6
<statik> the branches I've been reviewing have had them
<kiko> I've had a few calls this week
<kiko> they have been good
<barry> any cheers or jeers from your submitters?
<bac> three of the branches i'm reviewing say discussed on IRC or in email.  i guess i need to encourage them to do *calls*.
<statik> no cheers or jeers, I've just seen people quietly following orders
<kiko> been good for me
<barry> bac: yep
<kiko> guess that's a cheer
<barry> okay, done
<BjornT> ok. let's encourage the people to do calls on the lp meeting tomorrow.
<BjornT> == Meta review duration ==
<BjornT> there was a question about how long new reviewers should get their reviews mentored.
<BjornT> the answer to that is as long as their mentor feels it's necessary.
<barry> BjornT: mentoring has helped me immensely in learning about lp, so that should be a consideration too
<BjornT> barry: i agree. it's probably best to have a talk to the mentor, to see what he thinks.
<statik> barry: I feel the same way, reviewing has forced me to see some additional parts of launchpad
<BjornT> being a good reviewer is not only about knowing how to code, and know the standards use, it also requires a great deal of knowledge of lp, how it works.
<barry> BjornT: i guess the other thing to remember is that even after we're pushed out of the nested, we still have mamabird kiko and others to help with questions when we review parts of lp we don't know
* barry thinks about buildmaster
<kiko> yeah, that should be fine.
<statik> it's also important to realize as the team grows, it will reach a point where nobody knows the entire system
<BjornT> barry: yeah. if you you don't need to get your reviews reviewed, you shouldn't be afraid of asking for a review (or just general questions) anyway.
<barry> statik, BjornT: good points
<BjornT> == Other business ==
<BjornT> anything else?
<bac> did we state that a person's directory on devpad/code/ be a deliverable mail address?
<BjornT> bac: yes we did
<bac> i've been using barry's nice script but getting several undeliverables
<barry> bac: i know thumper changed his directory to make his branches deliverable
<bac> perhaps that needs a mention in tomorrow's meeting
<barry> bac: +1
<statik> I've been playing with review board in the evenings. it looks really good
<bac> flacoste (!) and mthaddon failed
<statik> just something I've been poking around with on personal time, but if I get bazaar working with review-board.org, I wonder if anyone would be interested in trying it out on a private server for some of our reviews
<barry> statik: sure
<statik> barry: ok, will let you know
<BjornT> statik: i could try it as well
<bac> statik: i'd like to look too
<statik> BjornT, bac: ok
<BjornT> ok, that's it. meeting ended, thanks for coming!
<statik> thanks BjornT
<barry> BjornT: thanks!
<kiko> thanks guys
<flacoste> kiko: so are you taking over jtv/launchpad/bug-30602 or should i still review it?
<kiko> flacoste, please review it anyway -- I'll probably send in some comments of my own today though
<flacoste> kiko: ok
<kiko> BjornT, if there are any other small branches I can look at them.
<BjornT> kiko: cool. i'll probably have a small branch ready later today (approve/decline bug nominations for product series)
<Hobbsee> how many source packages are in ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> (a general number)
<Hobbsee> hmm..  too many
<ubotu> New bug: #120211 in launchpad-answers "Allow adding a new question from the question page" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120211
* Hobbsee sees more use for the WONTFIX bug state.
<seb128> BjornT: hi
<seb128> BjornT: could you have a look on https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/107001? It's pretty annoying
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 107001 in malone "some bug followups break threading" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  
<ubotu> New bug: #120224 in launchpad "Implement a [needs-review]  tag in PQM" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120224
<BjornT_> seb128: ok. it's a quite simple fix; i'll target it to the next milestone (too little time left for the current milestone)
<seb128> BjornT_: thanks, having threading broken doesn't work well with my workflow ;)
<mthaddon> Currently testing implementation of new load balancer on Beta - may be some outage over the next 15 mins or so
* carlos -> out
<Hobbsee> mthaddon: hooray!  on bugday and everything
<mthaddon> :)
<mthaddon> New load balancer implemented - all done...
<Hobbsee> woo!
<ubotu> New bug: #120255 in launchpad "Html oops report should truncate number of displayed oops similar to the text report" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120255
#launchpad 2007-06-14
<ubotu> New bug: #120276 in launchpad "No system to request email reminders for bugs" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120276
<rusty_> I just create a new project that i some how managed to screw up the name such that instead of it being called 'zi9-config', the name is my user name yet the displayed name is correct.  Soo... how can i delete my new project to redo the creation process?
<rusty_> my project is "https://code.launchpad.net/rusty-lynch-intel/", but i wanted it to be called 'zi9-config'
<kiko-afk> hey rusty_ 
<kiko-afk> one sec.
<rusty_> ok
<kiko-afk> done.
<rusty_> ok, cool
<ubotu> New bug: #120279 in rosetta "Refactor TranslationImporter.import_file to use smaller methods" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120279
<theforkofjustice> any admins here?
<theforkofjustice> i just need one :)
<theforkofjustice> hello?
<jelmer> theforkofjustice: you may want to ask on the support tracker on lp.net
<thumper> theforkofjustice: kiko-afk is afk atm
<theforkofjustice> i posted a question in 'launchpad answers' will this do? (navigating for support in LP isn't very intuitive)
<jelmer> theforkofjustice: yeah, if it's against the launchpad "product"
<jelmer> thumper: are there any australian admins?
<theforkofjustice> i need my project's section changed to a super-project
<theforkofjustice> dont think that wil qualify :\
<jelmer> theforkofjustice: I think that's ok
<theforkofjustice> oh good. lets hope that works then
<theforkofjustice> thanks a lot
<thumper> jelmer: I don't think so, lemmie check
<mpt_> Gooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<ubotu> New bug: #120309 in launchpad "Portlet headings aren't focusable, so can't be expanded with a keyboard" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120309
<ubotu> New bug: #120341 in launchpad "Improve test suite speed using savepoints for database resets" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120341
<carlos> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #120357 in malone "Improve the accept/decline/nochange column on +nominations" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120357
<ubotu> New bug: #120362 in launchpad-answers "impossible to delete a project!" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120362
<ubotu> New bug: #120366 in rosetta "Test file format support using interface tests" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120366
<cprov> morning, folks
<seb128> hi
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maxemumtvguide/+filebug doesn't let me submit a bug because '"maxemumtvguide" does not exist in Ubuntu'
<seb128> is that because there is no binary package available yet?
<kiko-afk> yes
<seb128> in which case shouldn't it hide the "file a bug" option?
<seb128> rather than let me describe a problem and not accept it then
<seb128> I've a bug to report against the source package which I just accept from NEW ;)
<ubotu> New bug: #120393 in blueprint "roadmap incorrectly show spec as dangling" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120393
* carlos -> lunch
<mpt> SteveA, here today?
<SteveA> mpt: yep, here
* Hobbsee waves
<mpt> ok
<mpt> I saw on the agenda that you might be travelling, and was ~80% sure that was left over from last week, so thought I'd check
<SteveA> hi Hobbsee 
<SteveA> mpt: yes, a left-over
<SteveA> thanks
<bigjools> ooo nearly meeting time
<Hobbsee> :)
<bigjools> me
<SteveA> okay
<SteveA> Welcome
<mpt> Who wants chocolate pudding?
<SteveA> Welcome all
<Hobbsee> mpt: me!!!!
<sinzui> me fa so la di da
<SteveA> to this week's Launchpad Development meeting
<danilos> me
<SteveA> who is here today?
<barry> me
<carlos> me
<salgado> me
<mthaddon> me
<mpt> me
<jsk_> me
<bac> me
<schwuk> me
<jamesh> me
<SteveA> me
<mrevell> me
<statik> me
<adeuring> me
<matsubara> me
<BjornT> me
<bigjools> me
<allenap> me
<tlax> not me
<allenap> and I'd like a chocholate pudding
<mwhudson> me
<SteveA> ddaa is on vacation
<SteveA> please look and see if the other people on your team are here
* barry has not eaten his meat so he can't have any pudding
<kiko> me
<cprov> me
<Rinchen> me
<bigjools> Brazilian time delay
<stu1> me
<stub> me
* carlos just pinged jtv
* danilos danilo just pinged jtv to join here :)
<SteveA> cool
<SteveA> the agenda...
<carlos> danilos: copycat!
<SteveA> == Agenda ==
<SteveA>  * Roll call
<SteveA>  * Agenda
<SteveA>  * Next meeting
<SteveA>  * Actions from last meeting
<SteveA>  * Oops report (Matsubara)
<SteveA>  * Bug report ([wiki:JoeyStanford/topweeklybugs Current Top Items] )
<SteveA>  * Bug tags
<SteveA>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<SteveA>  * DBA report (stub)
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests ([wiki:JoeyStanford/toprtrequests Current Queue] )
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<SteveA> ----
<flacoste> me
<SteveA>  * How pre-implementation phone calls are going (barry)
<SteveA>  * New launchpad-documentation project (mrevell)
<SteveA>  * Directory names on devpad:/code/<acct> should be deliverable canonical addresses (bac)
<SteveA>  * (other items)
<SteveA> ----
<SteveA>  * Team three sentences (next time blockers only) ([wiki:ProjectTeams Team List] )
<SteveA> 
<SteveA> next meeting -- same time next week please
<SteveA> anyone won't be here?
<bigjools_> nice, I just had a power surge, hope the UPS holds out
<SteveA> I know that ddaa will still be on vacation
<BjornT> i'll be on vacation next thursday
* ..[topic/#launchpad:mpt] : Launchpad https://launchpad.net/ | Next developer meeting: Thu 21 June 2007, 1400UTC (wiki:MeetingAgenda) | launchpad-users@lists.canonical.com (wiki:MailingLists) | Launchpad help: https://help.launchpad.net | Channel logs: http://tinyurl.com/72w39
<SteveA> Actions from the last meeting
<kiko> I will be here next thursday.
<SteveA> There we no actions
<SteveA> Kiko wanted to note about tomorrow
<SteveA> that he'll be away
<SteveA> I'll be away tomorrow in the afternoon (my time)
<kiko> I won't be here tomorrow. Rinchen is standing in for me. Call me if you need me, my phone will be on.
<kiko> and mthaddon and I need to book a call at the end of the day when i have connectivity again.
* Rinchen salutes.
<SteveA> I'll be available for calls up to 1630 UTC
<SteveA> for things that need my urgent attention
<mthaddon> kiko: sounds good
<SteveA> or if you just feel kinda lonely and want to, you know...
<SteveA> oops, wrong meeting
<mrevell> :)
<SteveA> with no further delay, matsubara with the OOPS report
<matsubara> Today's oops report is about bug 119780
<matsubara> stub, is there any workaround for it?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119780 in launchpad "GIN indexes cause some slow queries to fail entirely" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119780 - Assigned to Stuart Bishop (stub)
<stub> No. We need to revert the indexes or put up with it until it is fixed upstream.
<kiko> I asked stub about this in bugmail too!
<stub> We getting many hits?
<kiko> stub, no query rewriting possible etc?
<SteveA> stub: what's the word from upstream?
<stub> No
<matsubara> stub: nope, only 2 since last week
<stub> No word from upstream yet - I only briefly mentioned on IRC.
<kiko> doesn't sound like upstream's moving very fast on this
<SteveA> stub: we can consider paying someone to do this work
<stub> Ok. I'll poke the mailing list and maybe the developers directly.
<stub> ACTION: stub to poke upstream developers about GIN limitations
<SteveA> I mean, I don't want to pay for something that'll be fixed already
<SteveA> or if the work is underway
<SteveA> but
<matsubara> there's a proposal to fix it in the pgsql list but no reply yet. stub, would that proposal fix our case?
<SteveA> if it's not a priority otherwise
<SteveA> we can talk about it
<stub> matsubara: I haven't seen the proposal
<stub> Oh - that one.
<matsubara> stub: you added to the bug!
<stub> I haven't seen any replies, and it was old.
<stub> Upstream don't use bug trackers though so it might have gone out of band
<SteveA> excuseme?!
<kiko> pgsql don't use a bug tracker?
<matsubara> jesus
<stub> nope. mailing list.
<kiko> you said it man
<jtv> stub: they have one _somewhere_
* kiko looks at jtv 
<jtv> stub: it's just something they don't expose.  You see references to numbered bugs sometimes.
<SteveA> I know of a place where a project such as this can host a bug tracker
<SteveA> with support
<SteveA> for free
<Rinchen> now where did I put my copy of mysql ;-)
<stub> jtv: I was told there were key developers who just wouldn't use it so it never materialized.
<Rinchen> indeed SteveA 
<matsubara> anyway, I'm done here. thanks stub. back to you SteveA 
<SteveA> what's all this "they" ?
<SteveA> postgresql is an open source project
<stub> Is two oopses a week enough to worry about fixing? We had two five minute outages converting and I would expect similar reverting.
<stub> And an upstream fix won't really be useful to us until 8.3(.1) is released.
<kiko> we could have a backported patch installed
<SteveA> stub: do the two oopses mean that a specific feature won't work?
<kiko> but two oopses a week is not much.
<SteveA> I mean, a specific launchpad feature?
<SteveA> or is it kinda random?
<stub> SteveA: There are certain searches which will just fail.
<SteveA> full text searches?
<Rinchen> my 2 pence: the performance gain from GIN offsets 2 oops per week
<stub> It isn't random - just certain text searches.
<Rinchen> can the be reworked?
<danilos> Rinchen: 2 oops per week is infinitely worse than the goal of 0 oops per week, though
<stub> Rinchen: Performance gains where not as significant as I hoped
<matsubara> I'll keep an eye on it. If it starts to happen more often I'll nag someone (likely to be stub.)
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA> we'r good
<matsubara> stub: shall I decrease the bug importance to medium then?
<stub> yes
<SteveA> stub: if we did pay for this, a backport to 8.2 would be part of the deal
<SteveA>  * Bug report ([wiki:JoeyStanford/topweeklybugs Current Top Items] )
<Rinchen> Thanks stub for fixing Bug #65800 
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 65800 in launchpad "staging. and demo. should obviously be demos" [Critical,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/65800 - Assigned to Stuart Bishop (stub)
<stub> SteveA: In some way I'd rather revert than run non-standard versions of pg
<Rinchen> Bug #62612, first reported on 2006-09-27. The issue here is that while we have cleaned up a bit more, we're still running about 90% on the utilization of a 450gig drive. I've promoted up cprov's spec to essential to 1.1.7 but it has to pass cycle planning next week. mthaddon, anything to add?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 62612 in soyuz "Need a drescher disk space strategy" [Critical,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/62612 - Assigned to Tom Haddon (mthaddon)
<mthaddon> Rinchen: as noted on IRC I also need to follow up with IS about failing deletions for this bug
<Rinchen> right. I believe I added that into the ticket. 
<SteveA> stub: I'd hope that this would go into 8.2.x
<SteveA> stub: anyway, not a great worry for now
<Rinchen> Ok, I'll work with kiko and cprov to see if can't get that scheduled for the next round
<Rinchen> bigjools, why is Bug #119918 a bug? Sounds like a spec task to me?
<mthaddon> I don't know how much of a difference that will make, but perhaps we could revisit once that's taken care of
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 119918 in soyuz "Add new dbschema item for archive semantics" [Critical,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/119918 - Assigned to Julian Edwards (julian-edwards)
<Rinchen> mthaddon, yes, thanks.
<bigjools_> Rinchen: yes it's part of the 1.1.7 work so that it can be tracked
<cprov> Rinchen: I just wan't to note that the archive-removal spec, as it is (not removing anything), is not going to solve drescher's disk problem, it aims to split the archive in a way we safe disk space on mirrors.
<kiko> Rinchen, we broke up the spec in a few bugs
<kiko> it's all good and healthy fun
<Rinchen> bigjools_, kiko - wouldn't mini-specs be more appropriate than a critical bug?
<Rinchen> cprov, if that's the case then the comments in the bug are incorrect and this is still a bug
<cprov> Rinchen: yes, I don't 'Critical' bugs either.
* kiko shrugs
<kiko> yeah, they should be all high I guess
<bigjools_> Rinchen: yes I would prefer not to track that way, but kiko wanted it like that ;)
<kiko> I'm not used to mini-specs yet.
<kiko> I am not sure how effective they will be
<kiko> they're not numbered, for once.
* bigjools_ is not sure either
<flacoste> even with a mini-spec, you need to create full-blown spec objects for its parts
<Rinchen> right ok, kiko bigjools_- you can stay behind when class is out and I'll help you with that :-) 
<flacoste> just easier to use bugs for that
<bigjools_> flacoste: yup
<SteveA> if something has the nature of a critical bug
<SteveA> in the sense that we're kind of swimming in shark-infested waters
<SteveA> until it is fixed
<SteveA> then it should be noted as a critical bug
<kiko> this was clearly an abuse of critical on my behalf
<kiko> bigjools, feel free to bump them to high as long as you don't forget them. :)
<bigjools> kiko, how could I possibly forget :)
<kiko> apologies for the noise :)
<Rinchen> the only reason it hit my radar was due to the priority but now I have further questions for you later ;-) 
<SteveA> ok, let's move it along
<Rinchen> cprov, so even after Tom's additional checks, we will still likely have a problem
<Rinchen> SteveA, the drescher issue it the only thing I have left open for the mtg
<cprov> Rinchen: we can discuss it later, but drescher's disk is one problem mirrors' disk is another 
<Rinchen> I think we may need to get folks together to sort this out
<bigjools> kiko, how about making spec-related stuff "wishlist" ?
<kiko> bigjools, don't talk to me about wishlist!!!
* bigjools clamps mouth firmly shut
<Rinchen> Ok, I see the natives have gotten restless. SteveA I'll take these up on the side after the meeting then. Back to you
<SteveA> thanks Rinchen 
<SteveA> bug tags
<SteveA>  - nothing new
<SteveA>  * Operations report (mthaddon)
<mthaddon> Nothing special to report in terms of rollouts
<mthaddon> Apache Load Balancer now being used on beta
<mthaddon> Staging rollout issue today - hung applying DB patch-87-15-0.sql (will be investigating after the meeting)
<mthaddon> that's it from me unless there are any questions...
<danilos> mthaddon: how's edge looking? still not updated?
<mthaddon> danilos: did you see stub's email?
<danilos> mthaddon: I did, but I wonder what's going on with it
<kiko> yeah, WTF.
<mthaddon> stub: do we need to do a one time update or is it okay as is?
<danilos> mthaddon: they were not updated before that, like I asked couple days ago... so I wonder if we'll get edge updated to the rev before the DB opening
<stub> I don't know - I don't use it.
<stub> You can do a one time update if you like - just merge up to the db-unfreeze
<SteveA> we need that "auto redirect to edge" feature scheduled for speccing and working on for 1.1.8 or 1.1.9
<kiko> uhhh
<mthaddon> stub: thx - will do that 
<kiko> SteveA, stub, mthaddon: whose responsibility is it to keep edge running?
* stub points at mthaddon
<mthaddon> I guess that would be me
<kiko> so why is it that once stub identified it was broken, nothing happened?
<kiko> did a communication failure happen?
<kiko> or did everybody assume it was SEP?
<mthaddon> yes, I'll take care of it
<stub> I think the fact it was not updated for an unknown amount of time, probably a few weeks, speaks of its popularity :-/
<kiko> and also of our poor monitoring
<mthaddon> I need to improve the notification of the updates...
<kiko> but let's move on
<mthaddon> back to you SteveA
<SteveA> hi
<SteveA> sorry, connection issues
<kiko> yeah
<kiko> steve
<SteveA> we need a bugtracker for things like edge
<kiko> is having problems. :)
<jamesh> edge is a but tracker, isn't it? :)
<SteveA> mthaddon: where are issues like "edge is broken" tracked?
<jamesh> s/but/bug/
<SteveA> launchpad-deployment project in launchpad?
<SteveA> ok, moving along
<mthaddon> not sure of where that would currently be tracked...
<SteveA>  * DBA report (stub)
<stub> As per messages to the list, launchpad/devel is open for landing db changes. Land your branches if they are reviewed and ready. Get them ready and land them if they are reviewed and not ready. Ping me if you are blocked.
<stub> Discussed GIN indexes already.
<stub> Next production update could involve 15-20 mins downtime, as we need to fill out a new column in the Person table. We should know how long after the next staging update. This is patch-87-15-0.sql - I expect it to take a long time to run. If it takes two long, I can drop the NOT NULL constraint and fill in the data post rollout live (ie. cowboy it).
<stub> Done.
<stub> mthaddon: The wiki page?
<SteveA> mthaddon: set up a launchpad-deployed project in launchpad, or come up with a better name
<SteveA> but use a bug tracker
<SteveA> and not RT or a wiki page
<mthaddon> ok, will do
<SteveA> stub: you have a database meeting with sabdfl next week, right?
<stub> no, earlier this week
<mthaddon> stub: that patch is currently being rolled out on staging - taking ages...
<SteveA> ok
<SteveA>  * Sysadmin requests ([wiki:JoeyStanford/toprtrequests Current Queue] )
<SteveA> (make it quick please)
<kiko> SteveA, it was on monday -- stub sent out a number of good reports.
<stub> mthaddon: if 'ages' is 'too long for rollout downtime' I'll go to plan B
<mthaddon> stub: currently 5 hours...
<stub> ok. too long. Will refactor tomorrow.
<Rinchen> I have nothing for RT
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA>  * A top user-affecting issue (mrevell)
<mrevell> Opening gutsy translations early in the Ubuntu development cycle concerned some upstreams because
<mthaddon> stub: which I think would qualify - can you take a look and see if that's a staging-specific thing or does that tell you all you need to know?
<mrevell> they haven't yet finalised their translations.
<mrevell> As Launchpad translations take precedence over upstream translations,this could mean that upstream translations are never seen in Ubuntu.
<mrevell> Danilo has suggested that we sync more regularly with upstream translations and that bug 32471 will go some way to helping the problem. Discussion regarding a full solution is under way.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 32471 in rosetta "display differences from upstream" [Medium,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/32471 - Assigned to   (danilo)
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA>  * How pre-implementation phone calls are going (barry)
<barry> Most, if not all, branches reviewed for 1.1.6 have had pre-implementation calls.  Seems like there are no jeers and a couple of cheers.
<stub> mthaddon: It isn't staging specific. Staging is supposed to catch these so we don't get surprised during rollouts.
<SteveA> cool, thanks
<SteveA> stub, mthaddon: please use a different channel
<SteveA>  * New launchpad-documentation project (mrevell)
<mthaddon> stub: should I just kill it, or leave it to complete?
<mthaddon> sorry
<mrevell> I've registered a new project in Launchpad - launchpad-documentation
<mrevell> against which I'm filing blueprints for new documentation. I am going to announce this to the list and publicly tomorrow, subject to working out timing with Rinchen.
<SteveA> note that these are mini-spec blueprints
<SteveA> very brief outlines of what the doc is for
<SteveA> and its scope
<mrevell> Yes, I've found the mini-specs very useful for defining documentation needs
<SteveA> mrevell: are these on the public wiki?
<mrevell> Yes, they're at:
<mrevell> Ah, sorry, not yet, I'm going to put them on later today
<SteveA> mrevell: and you'll be calling for help from launchpad users later?
<mrevell> Yes, I'll be announcing it on the blog and launchpad-users. We already have some screencast support for popey.
<mrevell> s/for/from
<SteveA> great, thanks popey 
<popey> np
<SteveA>  * Directory names on devpad:/code/<acct> should be deliverable canonical addresses (bac)
<bac> In the non-AU reviewers meeting we discussed the need to have a developer's directory on devpad:/code/<acct> be a deliverable email address.  It helps with knowing where to send reviews.  Please have an email alias set-up or change the directory name if that is not possible.
<SteveA> thanks bac 
<SteveA>  * Team three sentences (next time blockers only) ([wiki:ProjectTeams Team List] )
<salgado> what's "next time blockers only"?
<salgado> TEAM: FOAF
<salgado> DONE: SSO, landed fixes for bug 53442 and bug 70519
<salgado> TODO: SSO, code review
<salgado> BLOCKED: no
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 53442 in launchpad "It should be possible to delete distribution mirrors" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/53442 - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 70519 in launchpad "Need to allow team members to renew their own membership once it gets close to the membership's expiration date" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70519 - Assigned to Guilherme Salgado (salgado)
<matsubara> TEAM: infrastructure 
<matsubara> DONE: database reconnection debugging, Launchpad-SSO work, dba chores, Apache Load Balancer in place on Beta, Cherry picks, fixed 1135, fixed 118867, triage, oops report
<matsubara> TODO: database reconnection fixing, Launchpad-SSO work, Rollout documentation, app server directory clean up, database adapter timeout improvements, land 1.1.6 fixes, staging tests before rollout.
<matsubara> BLOCKED: no
<jtv> TEAM: Translations
<jtv> DONE: Most of XPI/multi-format imports, 32471, 116641, 81681, 83360, 103525
<jtv> TODO: Finish Firefox support, finish reviews 30602, 40550, 57460, 88873
<jtv> BLOCKED: Mainly on reviews, also on test times (can't run in parallel!)
<SteveA> that means, next week, I want to get just "BLOCKED: whatever" lines
<BjornT> TEAM: bug tracker
<BjornT> DONE: finished fixing bug 11473, which is mostly landed. landed motu-bug-permissions. been working on review comments for bug-workflow branches, bug 6572, bug 116454, bug 116364 and bug 116367.
<cprov> TEAM: Soyuz
<cprov> DONE: SoyuzCommercialRepo spec, PPA-beta, 1.1.6 tasks (3 bugs needs-reply)
<cprov> TODO: finish 1.1.6 and go for 1.1.7
<cprov> BLOCKED: no
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 11473 in glide "glide: new changes from Debian require merging" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/11473 - Assigned to LaMont Jones (lamont)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 6572 in malone "In distribution bug searches, it should be possible to filter out bugs with open upstream tasks" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/6572 - Assigned to abel (adeuring)
<mpt> DONE: bug page work, bug fixes, lots of design feedback
<mpt> TODO: login/registration work, Ubuntu Mobile, certification, bug fixes
<mpt> BLOCKED: no
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116454 in malone "Add a milestone view for an IProject" [Undecided,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116454 - Assigned to abel (adeuring)
<BjornT> TODO: finish fixing all in progress bugs. fix bug 116369. start fixing activity log bugs.
<barry> TEAM: team mailing lists
<barry> DONE: specs completed; spec on standing
<barry> TODO: get final approval by sabdfl; additional operational details
<barry> BLOCKED: no
<flacoste> TEAM: answer tracker
<flacoste> DONE: initial ui work on faqbase, add active projects list to answers home page, work on formatting of email messages
<flacoste> TODO: complete faqbase, finish formatting of email messages work, get agreement on ranks and official project members scope
<flacoste> BLOCKED: FAQ DB patch was put on hold by sabdfl/stub
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116364 in malone "Better handling of the "this is my bug" +filebug case" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116364 - Assigned to Gavin Panella (allenap)
<BjornT> BLOCKED: no
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116367 in malone "Apport should be able to report private bugs" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116367 - Assigned to Dave Murphy (schwuk)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116369 in malone "Apport should be able to subscribe people to bug reports" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116369 - Assigned to Dave Murphy (schwuk)
<jsk> TEAM: Blueprints
<jsk> TODO: bug 116265 (1.1.7) needs investigation.
<jsk> DONE: bug 50875 superseded with spec improve-management-of-blueprint-subs; spec really-essential-subs superseded with spec improve-management-of-blueprint-subs; spec improve-management-of-blueprint-subs created, added prototypes; spec register-blueprints-from-project-groups spawned due to really-essential-subs, mostly finished; spec remove-hard-coded-lists-of-projects assisted commercialisation with implementation; spec
<jsk> per-blueprint-agendas created after request by henrik omma; spec implicitly-informational-blueprints created after request by sabdfl.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116265 in blueprint "It is possible to subscribe to wiki pages you don't have permission to see" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116265 - Assigned to Jonathan Knowles (jonathanknowles)
<statik> TEAM: Commercialization
<statik> DONE: reviews, salesforce integration, recruiting, prototyping, customer interactions, patch for hardcoded projects.
<statik> TODO: 1.1.6 landings!!! hurrah for timeboxed releases.
<statik> BLOCKED: no. 
<jsk> BLOCKED: bug 109639 (1.1.6) waiting on result of production query; bug 111799 (1.1.6) awaiting review of 2nd branch.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 50875 in blueprint "It is not possible to unsubscribe a team from a specification" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/50875 - Assigned to Jonathan Knowles (jonathanknowles)
<ubotu> Bug 109639 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/109639 is private
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 111799 in blueprint "Blueprint name validation broken" [Medium,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/111799 - Assigned to Jonathan Knowles (jonathanknowles)
<mwhudson> TEAM: launchpad-bazaar
<mwhudson> DONE: private branches done and last branch awaiting review,  bzr smart server on code hosting awaiting review, team subscriptions to branches, landed import-status-change-ui, got code-import-content-type-db
<mwhudson> TODO: bzr smart server to support private branches, land work for 1.1.6, upgrade bzr to 0.17rc, update code-import-content-type, code-import-initial-views
<mwhudson> BLOCKED: landing blocked on reviews for 1.1.6.
<Rinchen> statik, hurrah indeed :-) 
<danilos> SteveA: I wonder the same thing salgado does: what's "next time blockers only"?
<kiko> I'll do some serious reviewing today
<danilos> ah, read it up
<salgado> he explained it already, danilos 
<danilos> sorry
<SteveA> thanks
<SteveA> anyone blocked with no decent plan on how to proceed?
<bigjools> TEAM Soyuz is actually blocked on reviews also
<stub> flacoste is
<SteveA> that may need to remain blocked until mark is back in london
<stub> is when?
<SteveA> the same time as there's a lp meeting in london
<stub> is when?
<SteveA> 26
<SteveA> th
<SteveA> j
<SteveA> u
<SteveA> n
<SteveA> e
<jtv> SteveA: e?
<stub> Ok. That bumps the FAQ to 1.1.7
<flacoste> stub: that's already done
<stub> ok. I didn't realize and was still trying to get it sorted for this cycle :)
<SteveA> ok
<mwhudson> i should know this, but: when is the code deadline for 1.1.6? tomorrow?
<SteveA> and it is 45 minutes past
<SteveA> that means...
<SteveA> MEETING ENDS
<SteveA> thank you everyone
<cprov> bigjools: my branches are in 'needs-reply', so Blocked: on me :(
<flacoste> stub: thanks for your effort!
<bigjools> cprov: I have one waiting for mentor approval
<kiko> thanks :)
<mwhudson> yes, hooray for stub!
<carlos> mwhudson: yeah, that's what the schedule says...
<stub> mwhudson: I'm assuming Monday myself
<stub> I think I knew this...
* stub dodders off
<kiko> mwhudson, carlos: yes. tomorrow.
<salgado> hey bigjools, let's get that branch of yours sorted. have some time now?
<mwhudson> kiko: ta
<bigjools> salgado, sure
<Rinchen> wow
<Rinchen> no cheers that next week only blockers are due
<Rinchen> I'll cheer!  Less spam
<kiko> I'm cheering inside
<bigjools> belated yay
<salgado> bigjools, so, bug 116833 mentions bug 81014
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 116833 in soyuz "copyTo/supersede/changeOverride API should be in DistroArchReleaseBinaryPackageRelease" [High,In progress]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/116833 - Assigned to Julian Edwards (julian-edwards)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 81014 in malone "Don't assume entered package is a binary package" [High,Fix committed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/81014 - Assigned to Gavin Panella (allenap)
<salgado> what's the relationship between them?
<bigjools> salgado: when allenap was working on 81014 his changed sampledata triggered the bug that was entered as 116833
<salgado> bigjools, email sent
<bigjools> salgado: just reading it, thanks
<ubotu> New bug: #120425 in launchpad "pagetests cannot test CSS and JS behaviour" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120425
<radix> heh heh
<kiko> old news
<radix> if anyone ever figures out how to do that, I will give them five dollars
<radix> and steal their quantum computer
<flacoste> radix: use selenium
<radix> flacoste_lunch: maybe I have different assumptions about what it means to test the "behavior" of CSS :)
<flacoste_lunch> radix: right, CSS needs visual inspection, but running the selenium tests in slow mode can help spotting visual errors a lot less tedious
<flacoste_lunch> radix: but JS behaviour can be tested using selenium
<flacoste_lunch> anyway, i'm out to eat
<radix> yes, I'll buy that 
* radix needs foooood
<pochu> Yay for https://blueprints.launchpad.net/launchpad/+spec/team-mailing-lists!
<pochu> Now that it's approved and High priority, what about setting it for 1.1.7 or something soon? :)
<AlexExtreme> Hi, is it possible for me to upgrade my branch on launchpad to use dirstate-tags? I've tried running bzr upgrade on it but it gives me permission denied
<mwhudson> AlexExtreme: yes, but you have to hack about a bit
<AlexExtreme> hmm
<mwhudson> log in using lftp (not the default sftp client!), delete the .bzr directory and push your already upgraded branch
<mwhudson> (with --use-existing-dir)
<AlexExtreme> ok
<mwhudson> there's a bug somewhere about this
<AlexExtreme> thanks
<mwhudson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/118653
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118653 in launchpad-bazaar "Need --no-backup flag or similar to upgrade remote repos on launchpad" [High,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Jonathan Lange (jml)
<AlexExtreme> mwh: that worked, thanks a lot
<mwh> np
<shawarma> The list of bugs I'm subscribed to does not seem to list the bugs in the packages for which I'm a bug contact, but only the bugs I've explicitly subscribed to. Is this intentional? If yes, is there are way to get the entire list?
<kiko> shawarma, yes, and not exactly, but look at your Package bug reports
<shawarma> kiko: I know about that, but I'd like to have a complete list of the stuff, I'm supposed to care about in one list ordered by importance.
<shawarma> kiko: If I feel like squashing bugs, I don't always care if it's in apache or samba or whatever.
<shawarma> kiko: I'll file a wishlist bug.
<shawarma> kiko: Ah, no I wont.
<shawarma> https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/61429 It's already there.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 61429 in malone "+subscribedbugs listing should include bugs subscribed explicitly and implicitly (via team, dupes, etc)" [Undecided,Confirmed]  
<shawarma> Now we just need the "vote for bugs" feature. :)
<kiko> yeah.
* Starting logfile irclogs/launchpad.log
<ubotu> New bug: #120460 in launchpad "If a project group only has projects that don't use Malone, the Report a bug page is empty" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120460
#launchpad 2007-06-15
<jjesse> anyone else getting time out errors on launchpad tonight?
<carlos> jjesse: it seems to be working ok for me...
<jjesse> hmm it happens when i try to visit a bookmarked page that is a query of bugs
<carlos> jjesse: I guess that concrete query is being slow...
<carlos> if it happens all time, please, file a bug with the URL so we could try to improve its performance
* carlos -> bed
<carlos> good night!
<jjesse> thanks carlos
<ubotu> New bug: #120501 in launchpad-bazaar "Can register team junk branches on web UI" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120501
<carlos> morning
<thisfred> hi, quick question about the translations in launchpad. I know I've asked this before, but is there *any* way of getting feedback when uploading translation templates? Right now it's upload and pray, or walk through the entire queue and see either 'Needs Review' or 'Failed' but not the reason why. It would be very valuable to get email updates of what happens, and more importantly, why ;)
<thisfred> maybe I just don't understand and I'm using the tools in the wrong way, but since our code isn't in bazar, the only way to update the template to reflect ui changes, seems to be to upload a new .pot, except that takes a very long time to go through, if it does, and since it fails or succeeds silently, I'm never sure what happens.
<carlos> thisfred: template uploads should notify you if there is an error
<carlos> thisfred: we don't notify success though....
<carlos> which we are working on fix
<thisfred> carlos, thanks, ok, well, I'll have to look then, I don't remember ever getting a message, and I know some of them failed...
<carlos> thisfred: about having slow imports... it shouldn't happen, once the first template is approved
<carlos> it should handled automatically and it shouldn't take more than a 2-3  hours (in worse case)
<carlos> thisfred: if you see it in FAILED status and you get no email
<carlos> please, file a bug
<carlos> because we expect that to work (and I have seen it working so it's not just a guess :-P)
<thisfred> ok, well then I just may be making a fuss over nothing, in which case I apologize. The lack of feedback in the case of success makes me suspicious, I guess...
<thisfred> carlos, ok, I will triple check before I send a bug report, I'll purposely submit a broken template
<thisfred> thanks for your help, and I would still love to get messages on success, ;)
<carlos> thisfred: don't worry. You can track the status of that bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/rosetta/+bug/88875
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 88875 in rosetta ".pot imports are not notified" [High,Confirmed]   - Assigned to Jeroen T. Vermeulen (jtv)
<carlos> thisfred: and it's planned to be fixed by the end of next month
<thisfred> carlos, thanks! great news
<thisfred> as always, you guys are way ahead of me ;)
<carlos> but not enough :-P
<thisfred> hehe
<ubotu> New bug: #120545 in rosetta "Use view method for IDs on the +translate page" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120545
<ubotu> New bug: #120553 in malone "Changelogs incorrectly close tasks for uploads to the proposed pocket" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120553
<beeseek> Hi everybody!
<beeseek> Is there an admin that may help me?
<beeseek> I am trying to register a project called "beeseek". No other projects have this name, but when I try to register it, LP says "beeseek is already in use by another project"
<LarstiQ> beeseek: it is also a person
<LarstiQ> which although it should work afaik, sounds like a very bad idea
<jelmer> hey LarstiQ 
<jelmer> how's debconf?
<LarstiQ> jelmer: very good!
<jelmer> glad to hear :-)
* carlos -> lunch
<beeseek> LarstiQ: well, looks like it doesen't work. But why not a good idea?
<LarstiQ> beeseek: I'd think it's very confusing, but on second thought, we have /bzr and /~bzr, so that at least works
<beeseek> LarstiQ: :-) Anyway, I tried with another identity: same error :-(
<LarstiQ> jelmer: Would be good to have you here too, lots of people you should meet :)
<LarstiQ> beeseek: other identity? The beeseek user still looks to exist
<LarstiQ> beeseek: may I ask what kind of project it is?
<beeseek> LarstiQ: No, I mean: I tried to register the project logged in with another userid (warp10 instead of beeseek), but I have the same error :-(
<beeseek> LarstiQ: It's about an open source search engine
<LarstiQ> beeseek: not what I meant, the user still _exists_, if the problem is what I think it is, you can't register the project as long as the user exists
<beeseek> ah, ok... so how can I cancel the user "beeseek"?
<LarstiQ> you can rename the user though, to see if that is a workaround
<pochu> Maybe change your userid, register the project, and change the userid again ;)
<LarstiQ>  beeseek https://launchpad.net/~beeseek/+edit
<LarstiQ> pochu: exactly what I was thinking :)
<beeseek> LarstiQ: great! I'll try :-) Thank you :-) 
<beeseek> LarstiQ: No... doesn't work :-(
<LarstiQ> ok, time to go through the list of known bugs
<beeseek> LarstiQ: I'm looking for too
<beeseek> if I register a project, let'say "Bee_seek". and admin can rename it "Beeseek" later?
<LarstiQ> oh, I don't have experience with renaming projects, but I suppose so
<beeseek> LarstiQ: I'll try... as an average, how much time I need before and admin can correct it?
* LarstiQ doesn't dare guess
<beeseek> LarstiQ: ok :-) thank you for you help :-)
<LarstiQ> sorry I couldn't be of more help
<pochu> beeseek: hmm, were you registering it as Beeseek? It should lowercase...
<beeseek> pochu: I know. I were registering beeseek. Anyway, I like beeseek.org as well :-)
<cprov> morning
<kiko-zzz> good morning!
<Hobbsee> morning kiko!
<kiko> morning
<ubotu> New bug: #120571 in soyuz "Sanitizing exceptions raised in the Builder API" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120571
<popey> morning everyone, I have a favour style question:- I am making a little screencast about code hosting on launchpad and need a project to show that has multiple branches? preferably one with bugs or answers against it..
<popey> anyone think of a suitable project off the top of their head?
<matsubara> bzr maybe?
<popey> that might confuse
<popey> talking about bzr, and showing the bzr repo in bzr :S
<popey> well, it would confuse me :)
<beuno> man recursion:  see recursion    :D
<kiko> hmmm
<popey> indeed
<kiko> there are a few actually
<kiko> check out the recent branches uploaded
<kiko> help wanted:
<kiko> can someone reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/blueprint/+bug/109639
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 109639 in blueprint "Beta: "retract mentorship" displayed when not a mentor" [High,Needs info]   - Assigned to Jonathan Knowles (jonathanknowles)
<popey> aha, found one
<popey> wubi
<beuno> kiko: I can't reproduce that bug
<kiko> neither can I
<kiko> popey, wubi!
<popey> wubi always makes me think of speech impediments :(
<LarstiQ> kiko: did you see beeseeks problems? He wanted to register a beeseek project, but that complained there already was one
<matsubara> LarstiQ: AFAIK, tom already deleted the project upon his request.
<kiko> yes
<LarstiQ> woha, fast operation there
<Laibsch> statik: This is Rolf from openembedded.org.  
<statik> Laibsch: hi there!
<Laibsch> I was wondering if there are any improvements in the pipeline for the search function?
<Laibsch> I wrote a mail to mrevell which I believe he forwarded to you just now
<mrevell> statik: I've just forward Laibsch's email to you.
<statik> Laibsch: oh, haven't seen that yet
<Laibsch> of course
<Laibsch> it only went your way like 5 seconds ago, it seemed ;-)
<statik> Laibsch: I think there is room for improvement here. However, we have some things already. Take a look here for example: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bazaar/+bugs?advanced=1
<statik> Laibsch: there is also a neat tool called bughelper, which you can install from universe
<Laibsch> Yes, looks better.
<Laibsch> So, the search function differs from project to project?
<statik> Laibsch: I think it shows you the appropriate milestones, etc for a particular project
<Laibsch> Are you going to support other backends than bazaar?
<Laibsch> It would certainly be a very strong argument if the bug tracker and monotone were integrated
<statik> Laibsch: I don't think we will be integrating nearly as tightly with monotone as we do with bazaar
<statik> we still have plenty of work to do with bazaar integration to make it rock
<statik> Laibsch: however, if you have ideas for specific things you want to integrate, we have some hooks which would make some level of integration possible
<statik> for example, XMLRPC api for bugs, and email based interface for controlling the bug system
<Laibsch> sure, I guess bazaar is where the focus is going to be 
<Laibsch> and that is OK
<Laibsch> Focus is important
<jwendell> Hi, folks
<jwendell> isn't there a bug tracker for bugs.php.net ?
<statik> Laibsch: right. but we also want to expose hooks so if you want to integrate yourself then you can
<Laibsch> statik: Well, for example, if there was a message "Committed in 123418972364817263897161gfdgjs1823764" this would become an URL that displays a monotone diff of the change that commit made
<Laibsch> And I guess other ideas can be stolen from the bazaar integration ;-)
<jwendell> matsubara, ?
<matsubara> jwendell: hello!
<jwendell> hello!
<jwendell> matsubara, how can bugs.php.net get in launchpad bug trackers?
<Laibsch> statik: Anywhere I can read about this integration between bazaar and launchpad?  I have never used bazaar.
<matsubara> jwendell: what kind of bug tracker is that? (Seems to be some custom one)
<jwendell> matsubara, yeah, indeed
<statik> Laibsch: it is still a work in progress, not sure that we have an overview yet, but I can look
<jwendell> i don't know
<statik> Laibsch: two examples are the 'bzr commit --fixes" option, where you can specify that a particular revision fixes a bug
<statik> Laibsch: and also the bazaar codehosting and codebrowsing support. So you can push your bazaar branches to launchpad, and then browse them online
<matsubara> jwendell: you can file a bug requesting that we add support for it. similar to bug 45386
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 45386 in malone "Add GNU savannah to the remote bug watches" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/45386
<jwendell> matsubara, thanks
<statik> matsubara: the php.net bug tracker is a custom one, other place that uses this bug tracker is bugs.mysql.com
<matsubara> statik: thanks. it'd be pretty useful then to have that type of bug tracker supported in Launchpad.
<matsubara> which brings me to bug 74449 :-)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 74449 in malone "Add support for MySql's bugtracker." [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74449
<statik> matsubara: I can introduce you to one of the authors if there are any questions during implementation
<matsubara> jwendell: so, there's no need to file that bug, it's already reported.
<jwendell> matsubara, yeah
<matsubara> statik: thanks for the offer. I'll add that to the bug report. the LP Bugs guys will like to know that :-)
<statik> Laibsch: here is an overview of the current bazaar integration with launchpad https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights/BazaarHosting
<statik> it's worth reading through
<Laibsch> statik: thank you
<Laibsch> I was reading up on bazaar on the bazaar site
<matsubara> lunch time!
<Laibsch> It seems to be very interesting
<Laibsch> I wonder how it compares to monotone
<Laibsch> Or if there is a monotone-bazaar gateway
<statik> Laibsch: if there is some particular feature in monotone that openembedded finds essential, it would be interesting to discuss it in #bzr. I understand that changing revision control systems is not something to do lightly, but we are really proud of bazaar and think it is the best choice
<statik> Laibsch: we have an SVN import service, but don't import monotone currently. I have heard there is a tool called tailor that could be useful for moving between distributed RCS, but have not used it myself
<ubotu> New bug: #120580 in soyuz "New test required for process-upload --no-mails option" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120580
<Laibsch> statik: From what I read bazaar is powerful
<Laibsch> The thing is also about path dependency, I believe
<Laibsch> Once you have committed yourself to something you don't change lightly 
<Laibsch> I think we don't have a real problem with monotone
<statik> I completely agree, it's very disruptive to change
<kiko> well
<kiko> rumors of disruption have been greatly exaggerated
<kiko> in particular when you're already using a DVCS
<Laibsch> kiko: from the technical side?  Might be.
<Laibsch> But you need to consider the users
<Laibsch> And there is always a risk to changing
<Laibsch> So, usually you don't change unless you have good reason to do so
<kiko> I don't think the tools are significantly different to use, tbh
<kiko> the primitives and operations are very similar
<ubotu> New bug: #120582 in blueprint "Register a Blueprint button should appear on /~team-name" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120582
<Laibsch> kiko: Do you think bazaar and monotone could be synched easily?
<Laibsch> not just once but regularly?
<kiko> sounds like it could be done as a commit hook
<kiko> but I'm not too sure
<statik> wow, 'mtn db init --db=blah; mtn --db=blah pull monotone.openembedded.org "org.openembedded.{dev,oz354x,dreambox}"; mtn --db=blah co --branch=org.openembedded.dev'
<statik> that is a heck of a lot more complicated than 'bzr branch lp:openembedded'
<statik> pull, update, commit look similar
<flacoste> kiko: is salgado on holiday today?
<statik> 'mtn  --db=OE.mtn --branch=org.openembedded.<branchname> disapprove 5c1a5813e0f66a0d10515ba6fecafbebfe679c7f' looks a lot worse than 'bzr revert'
<statik> Laibsch: but you get the idea that there is a lot of possibilities here
<kiko> flacoste, no. he's just late.
<flacoste> thx!
<kiko> (and that's partially my fault)
<Laibsch> statik: That is because you are unfamiliar with monotone ;-)
<Laibsch> For me is is just "mtn pull;mtn up;mtn push;mtn merge" depending on what I want to do.
<Laibsch> We are having a bit of discussion about SCM in #oe right now as well
<Laibsch> http://hentges.net/tmp/logs/irc/%23oe/2007/June/20070615_oe.log has captured it if you are interested
<statik> Laibsch: cool, I'll try to take a look a bit later on
<Laibsch> Sure
<Laibsch> Gotta know the competition ;-)
<Laibsch> Nothing like taking it straight from the horses' mouth ;-)
<ubotu> New bug: #120584 in launchpad-buildd "Slave should return the real buildduration value" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120584
<mathiaz> hi. Does Launchpad know about php upstream bug tracker ?
<pochu> Dejav!
<pochu> bug 74449
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 74449 in malone "Add support for MySql and PHP bugtracker." [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74449
<pochu> mathiaz: was asked ~ half an hour ago ;)
<mathiaz> pochu: ok. Thanks.
<Laibsch> I wanted to check out bughelper, but there is no edgy package
<Laibsch> Thus, I followed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugHelper/doc/getting-started?action=show&redirect=BugHelper%2Fdoc and got http://paste.stgraber.org/1608
<Laibsch> not a branch?
<pochu> Laibsch: https://code.launchpad.net/bughelper/
<pochu> (main branch, or 0.1 for an stable one)
<phanatic> did the rsa fingerprint of bazaar.launchpad.net change?
<Laibsch> pochu: In what way should the wiki be updated?
<Laibsch> I tried to figure this out myself but failed
<Laibsch> Why would you check out with the LP name anyways?
<spiv> phanatic: it shouldn't have
<phanatic> spiv: sorry, my fault...
<pochu> Laibsch: I can't find any mistake there.
<Laibsch> Well, I followed it to the letter and got the mistake as paste
<Laibsch> And bughelper itself seems not to work either
<Laibsch> I think I'll try and compile the package
<pochu> Laibsch: hmm, try s/bazaar/code/
<Laibsch> code.launchpad.net does not have port 22 open
<shawarma> Laibsch: Nope. It's bazaar.launchpad.net, if you're using sftp, I think.
<spiv> LarstiQ: I think you want sftp://r0lf@bazaar.launchpad.net/~bughelper-dev/bughelper/main
<spiv> Laibsch: I think you want sftp://r0lf@bazaar.launchpad.net/~bughelper-dev/bughelper/main
<spiv> LarstiQ: sorry, wrong nick :)
<spiv> Laibsch: there is no ~bughelper-dev/bughelper/bughelper.main, but the listing at https://code.launchpad.net/~bughelper-dev/ shows that there is a ~bughelper-dev/bughelper/main
<Laibsch> I have checked out main fine
<Laibsch> I wonder how to fix the wiki now to make it easier for the next guy around
<spiv> It appears that wiki page needs updating.
<Laibsch> ACK
<Laibsch> pochu said it was fine, though
<spiv> The line that says:
<spiv> bzr checkout sftp://YOUR-LAUNCHPAD-ID@bazaar.launchpad.net/~bughelper-dev/bughelper/bughelper.main
<Laibsch> I am not yet clear on how it should be changed
<spiv> probably should say;
<spiv> bzr checkout sftp://YOUR-LAUNCHPAD-ID@bazaar.launchpad.net/~bughelper-dev/bughelper/main
<Laibsch> Let me try if that works
<spiv> Which is consistent with what it says a couple of lines further down already.
<Laibsch> Same problem
<Laibsch> Oh, wait
<spiv> Laibsch: are you a member of bughelper-dev?
<Laibsch> yes, same problem
<Laibsch> no
<Laibsch> not a member
<Laibsch> If that is a necessity it should say so
<Laibsch> or better yet not include such references
<spiv> It is at the moment.
<spiv> jml has code in the works that'll change that.
<pochu> Laibsch: try "bzr co http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bughelper-dev/bughelper/main"
<Laibsch> OK, then I think just a plain checkout without ID is the best suggestion
<Laibsch> pochu: I did that and it worked
<pochu> Laibsch: cool :)
<Laibsch> pochu: As I said, I wanted to make the web page better
<pochu> Would you mind fixing the wiki? :)
<Laibsch> pochu: Well, the code itself did not run, though.
<Laibsch> pochu: ;-)
<pochu> That's another story ;)
<pochu> Laibsch: why doesn't it work?
<Laibsch> Oh, it is known broken?
<Laibsch> Just a minute
<pochu> No, but that's not a wiki issue :p
<pochu> Hmm, aren't we a bit offtopic here?
<pochu> #ubuntu-bugs would be better...
<Laibsch> true
<ubotu> New bug: #120602 in launchpad "blueprint dependency tree unreadable for large trees" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120602
<pochu> Laibsch: please let me why it doesn't work :)
<Laibsch> in a minute
<ubotu> New bug: #120605 in soyuz "Upload rejected notification must be reworded" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120605
<ubotu> New bug: #120613 in launchpad "Search on '/usr/local/lib' won't show #73429 (summary: /usr/local/lib is not properly supported) in the results" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120613
<ubotu> New bug: #120620 in rosetta "write a doc test file to document ITranslationImporter API" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120620
<ubotu> New bug: #120623 in soyuz "poppy's filesystem.txt test is dependent on dictionary sort order" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120623
#launchpad 2007-06-16
<pkern> How could I create a super project?
<matsubara> pkern: you need to file a question describing the project group and the projects you want under it. launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<matsubara> pkern: a LP admin will then create it for you.
<pkern> matsubara: Thanks.
<matsubara> pkern: you're welcome.
<pkern> Done. (:
<matsubara> pkern: let me know the URL or question number and I'll assign it to a lp admin
<pkern> matsubara: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/8282
<matsubara> pkern: done
<matsubara> kiko will sort that out soon.
<pkern>  For Gobby, Launchpad currently recommends translating 0.3.
<pkern> Hm... Where's that heuristic coming from?
<ubotu> New bug: #120636 in soyuz "Consolidation of Build/BuilderStatus strings tranported via XMLRPC" [Medium,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120636
<ubotu> New bug: #120638 in soyuz "Replace SQLObjectNotFound by NotFoundError" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120638
<ubotu> New bug: #120640 in rosetta "IPOTMsgSet.flags() should be renamed or become a property" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120640
<ubotu> New bug: #120651 in launchpad "gender neutral language in FAQ entry about why accounts are required" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/120651
<LarstiQ> elmo: crazy hours :) Are you coming to debconf?
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooood evening Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> afternoon mpt!!!
<beeseek> Hi everybody
<beeseek> Is there and admin who can help me? I need to rename a project I registered yesterday
<pkern> Are releases which are detected through the check of the download location deleted if the corresponding tarfiles vanish? I changed the pattern because way too much got imported.
<Kmos> bug 91925
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91925 in malone "Automatically expire old Needs Info bug reports" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91925
<Kmos> please someone add milestone 1.1.7
<Kmos> to this bug
<Hobbsee> Kmos: uhhh...last i knew, you're not part of the launchpad team?
<Hobbsee> or are you?
<Hobbsee> Kmos: kiko should have an opinion though
<kiko> yawn
<kiko> me neither, today
<Kmos> Hobbsee: no, i'm not.. kiko told me it's for milestone 1.1.7
<Hobbsee> ahh
<Kmos> kiko-afk: bug 91925 , set the milestone on it =)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 91925 in malone "Automatically expire old Needs Info bug reports" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/91925
<Kmos> Hobbsee: anyone wants me.. either for lp team or ubuntu team
<Kmos> =)
* Kmos lunch time!
<Mez> does LP still have the bunty system?
<jelmer> Mez: yes, see https://launchpad.net/bounties/
<jelmer> it's a bit harder to find these days, though
<beeseek> Hi!
<beeseek> Is there a Launchpad admin who can help me?
<Lipe_> hi guys. I was looking if someone can help me... I would like tu use the username "lipe" instead of "felipelerena" but it's allready taken by another person. but this user never had any activity. Is there a way to take that username?
<pochu> Lipe_: if it's a shipit account, I guess it's possible...
<pochu> But you probably need a LP admin to check it.
<Lipe_> pochu: do you know who is the "best person" to talk about that?
<carlos> Lipe_: please, file a ticket requesting it on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad and we will see what could be done
<Lipe_> ok, thanks carlos
<carlos> np
<beuno> carlos: evening   :D
<carlos> beuno:night here :-P
<beuno> carlos: here too, I'm in edinburgh, I'm just in a hacklab, so no real light anyway
<carlos> :-)
<beuno> where in spain do you live exactly?
<beuno> well, not *exactly*...
<beuno> I'm going to be ping-ponging all over in a week or so  :p
<pochu> beuno: North of me.
<pochu> :-)
#launchpad 2007-06-17
<Fujitsu> What's up with staging at the moment? It seems to be having issues deciding whether it should be offline or not.
<jelmer> Would it be possible to reduce the number of times bzr branches are polled from updates by launchpad?
<jelmer> It's hitting our server hard at the moment (over 200k http requests per day)
<spiv> jelmer: 200k sounds very high!
<elmo> jelmer: what's the site or a URL it's polling?
<jelmer> elmo: people.samba.org
<spiv> jelmer: it should be much less than that, no more than once per 6 hours for every branch.
<jelmer> elmo: I've filed a support request, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/8338
<jelmer> well, I've got a lot of branches registered :-)
<spiv> jelmer: 50k of them? ;)
<jelmer> spiv: uhm, not really :-) how much http requests does it do per branch?
<elmo> oh, meh, we don't squid those people
<spiv> jelmer: how ever many "bzr pull" usually does, I hope!
<jelmer> spiv: it appears to do 8 HTTP requests per no-op pull
<jelmer> that would suggest I have 6250 branches, which is still a little too much
<jelmer> there may be stale locks around - maybe the mirror code is spinning checking for the locks to be released?
<spiv> jelmer: hmm!  that's a possibility.
* spiv -> bed
<jelmer> spiv: g'night
<beeseek> Hi all! 
<beeseek> I am looking for a Launchpad admin. Someone can help me?
<beeseek> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/8299
<beuno> beeseek: sunday probably isn't the best day to catch LP admins  :D
<beeseek> beuno: I'm looking for them by friday! :-(
<beuno> beeseek: I'm sure tomorrow you'll catch one, and if not, send a mail to the mailing list, that will let them get to it whrn they can
<beeseek> beuno: thanks for this hint. I'll try! :-)
<bpds> How do I regain access to my account?  Launchpad won't let me log in even after a password reset.
<bpds> Hello?
<bpds> I want to record a bug but Launchpad won't let me log in
#launchpad 2008-06-09
<mwhudson> johan: ah, we've found the problem
<mwhudson> (i'm tempted to say "it's called subversion", but that would be a bit mean)
<johan> mwhudson_: ouch, what was it?
<mwhudson_> johan: pysvn.Client.update ignores the ignore_externals parameter
<mwhudson_> johan: hopefully will have a fix by tomorrow
<jamesh> perhaps you accidentally had ignore_ignore_externals set?
<wgrant> It's Subversion, so it'll do things the wrong way. There's probably a dont_ignore_ignore_externals which defaults to False.
<mwhudson_> jamesh: no, it's pretty clearly a pysvn bug
<mwhudson_> oh sorry, you were already in sarcastic mode
<mrevell> morning all
<leoquant> morning mrvell
<thekorn> hi, is there a way to get a list of all people/teams auto-subscribed to all bugs in ubuntu?
<Hobbsee> morning mrevell!
<jamesh> thekorn: the portlet on the left of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+subscribe is probably what you're after
<thekorn> jamesh, yes, thanks, one more question: why do users with usernames ending with '-deactivatedaccount' still appear on this list?
<jamesh> thekorn: probably because the code for the portlet isn't filtering them out like it should
<jamesh> you could file a bug report
<thekorn> jamesh, ok, will do, thanks
<jamesh> thanks
<wgrant> Why are they renamed -deactivatedaccount, when they aren't usually? To free up the namespace?
<jamesh> wgrant: yes
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<sigurdga_> Hello. Is it possible to update translations.lauchpad.net, so that the Ubuntu-link in the tag-cloud does not point at Gutsy?
<jamesh> the translation focus for Ubuntu seems to still be set to Gutsy
<jamesh> jtv/danilo: ^^^ is this something you can fix?
<jtv> jamesh: yes, but let us discuss it first.
<jtv> It's normal practice for us to keep the translation focus pointing at an older release; we copy translations to the newer release from time to time.
<jamesh> right.  I guess it is something for the Ubuntu guys to decide
<jamesh> fair enough
<jtv> In general, translation focus is the oldest Ubuntu release that is still "actively supported," as seen from the translations point of view.
<sigurdga> I was a bit worried when a (new) translator started to work on Gutsy
<sigurdga> Ok
<jamesh> of course, people might not be able to get 100% coverage without doing some translation on the newer releases after the copying process
<jtv> jamesh: that is true, but we're working on a more effective solution for that.
<jamesh> cool
<sigurdga> Thanks for the explanation :)
<Rhonda> I am having repeated troubles with merging of an account, it's related to a translation that is sitting with the account I want to merge from, from what I got told so far.
<Rhonda> Is it possible to somehow request a manual merge for it? If so, where and how?
<salgado> Rhonda, file a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Rhonda> salgado: Thanks,  added.
 * andrea-bs gives thanks mrevell for the interview :)
<AnMaster> has lanuchpad changed pushing? before it was: ssh+bzr, but now I get an error?
<AnMaster> I did put up my ssh key id
<AnMaster> public key that is
<andrea-bs> AnMaster: which error?
<mrevell> andrea-bs: Hey, my pleasure :)
<AnMaster> andrea-bs, connection refused
<andrea-bs> AnMaster: the full message?
<AnMaster> a sec
<andrea-bs> surely
 * AnMaster closed terminal by mistake
<AnMaster> Using saved location: bzr+ssh://anmaster@bazaar.launchpad.net/~anmaster/envbot/nick-tracking/
<AnMaster> Connection refused.
<AnMaster> that's all
<AnMaster> andrea-bs, and when I look on launchpad. on a new branch I just created I see " 	 bzr push lp:~anmaster/envbot/starttls"
<AnMaster> why no longer use bzr+ssh?
<andrea-bs> lp: is a shorter way, but it's the same
<AnMaster> andrea-bs, except lp gives another error:
<AnMaster> "run "bzr launchpad-login YOUR_ID" and try again."
<andrea-bs> AnMaster: is your ssh key in your ~/.ssh directory?
<AnMaster> andrea-bs, of course it is. I use ssh key extensively
<AnMaster> so ssh-agent is running too
<AnMaster> anyway it suddenly works now
<andrea-bs> run "bzr launchpad-login YOUR_ID" and try again. ← you have to run this command to push to launchpad using lp:...
<AnMaster> andrea-bs, yes and why I wonder?
<AnMaster> to me that makes no sense
<andrea-bs> because "lp:..." is a simple alias to "bzr+ssh://nick@bazaar.launchpad.net/"
<AnMaster> ok... why should launchpad have it's own protocol alias I wonder
<andrea-bs> you need to insert your nick both with bzr+ssh: and lp:
<andrea-bs> I think it's because there are too many users and launchpad should check every ssh key
<andrea-bs> this procedure can be very slow
<cr3> hey folks, if I'm getting the following error for a project hosted on LP, does that mean it's corrupted server side: bzr: ERROR: Revision {email-20080417161838-a2tfnk26kx1q7vjf} not present in "revisions.kndx".
<cr3> might it be possible that the repository might be corrupted server side? if so, must it be fixed server side?
<kiko> cr3, do you have a branch of that repo? if so, just push --overwrite might fix it.
<cr3> kiko: that returns the same image as when I try to commit: bzr: ERROR: Unknown bzrdir format: ''
<kiko> the same error. hmmm, what did abentley say?
<kiko> what does bzr info on the remote repo say, in a paste?
<cr3> kiko: aha, I changed my branch.conf from using sftp: to lp: and that worked!
<kiko> that means bzr+ssh 
<kiko> but cool
<cr3> kiko: dude, I could kiss you right now! I thought this would ruin my afternoon but you've given me hope of getting some work done!
<kiko> heh
<kiko> err no need for kissing, I feel appreciated already
<kiko> cr3, how about in return you tell me how to get sendmail to send mail through port 25?
<cr3> kiko: there might be a potential for me to know this, one moment :)
<kiko> cr3, it's okay, it was mostly a joke
<kiko> something's busted in a server's sendmail and I can't fix it
<cr3> kiko: mail servers were once my expertise, so I might prove to be useful
<cr3> kiko: EtienneG is also very good with mail servers, so you might be able to get some assistance
<abentley> kiko: cr3 apparently had this bug: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/205156 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205156 in bzr "KnitRepository.insert_data_stream() copies data in improper order" [Critical,Triaged] 
<kiko> abentley, I hate that
<abentley> kiko: You can avoid it by ensuring both branches are packs.  (or knits, I suppose)
<Syntux> Good day, If someone translated of an app that is not set up for translation in LP, what s/he should do ? 
<beuno> kiko, abentley, maybe a warning in code.lp.net for branches that are still in older formats would help push people to upgrade?
<abentley> beuno: Like some kind of nag email?
<beuno> abentley, it could be something *in* the branch itself in the page, and, well, nag mail would be better  :)
<abentley> beuno: I can discuss that with the code team.
<beuno> abentley, cool. Would really start to cut down on recurring knit incidents
<kiko> Syntux, talk to the app maintainers, or translate in Ubuntu.
<domas> hi! how to file branch-specific bug?
<mtaylor> domas: you just file it!
<mtaylor> domas: the project has to use launchpad as its bug tracker, I believe, for that to work
<domas> mtaylor: but people would be annoyed if I'd track 'private' branch specific bugs 
<beuno> well, I'm not sure it goes both ways, as in "this bug is for the branch", as opposed to "this branch fixes this bug"
<beuno> it's probably a project bug, and you can specify it's in trunk, or even a specific revision
<domas> so generally, if I want something standalone, I have to create new project for that?
<beuno> domas, yes, that's the drill
<domas> damn :)
<mtaylor> hm. this might get a little confusing then
<beuno> in fact, branches are uploaded to projects
<beuno> or +junk
<beuno> which is not very encouraging  :)
<mtaylor> yes - be we're about to have a flurry of "forks" of MySQL uploaded 
<mtaylor> some of which will have their own bugs. 
<mtaylor> interesting problem, domas 
<beuno> mtaylor, that's an interesting use case
 * beuno pokes kiko 
<domas> beuno: I'm maintaining one mysql fork
<domas> :)
<mtaylor> I know of three active forks that have been uploaded already
<mtaylor> I guess it would be easier if we were using launchpad for bugs...
<mtaylor> domas: convince people we need to migrate bug trackers!
<mtaylor> :)
<domas> funny haha
<kiko> mtaylor, take ~mysql, it's free now.
<domas> mtaylor: yeah, in theory a fork should have a separate project
<flyingparchment> after i push to bzr, when i try to view the revision on the website, it's really, really slow.  is that normal?
<domas> flyingparchment: I'm getting 404s now
<domas> it is even more than normal%)
<beuno> flyingparchment, yes, Loggerhead is slowish for now, but there should be an upgrade to it soon  :)
<domas> beuno: loggerhead throws 404s
<domas> (thought you may be interested ;-)
<flyingparchment> i got two 'please try again' messages ;-)
<mtaylor> kiko: thanks
<beuno> domas, what URL?
<flyingparchment> oh, now it's 404
<domas> beuno: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~wikimedia/mysql/mysql-5.0/revision/2641
<flyingparchment> beuno: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~wikimedia/mysql/mysql-5.0/revision/2641
<beuno> it must be down again
<domas> flyingparchment: ;-D
<domas> who are you?!!?
<beuno> mwhudson, poke  ^
<mtaylor> kiko: got it. thanks
<beuno> not sure he's up yet
<beuno> kiko, is there anyone else who can revive loggerhead?
<mwhudson> beuno: looking at it
<beuno> mwhudson, :)
<kiko> mtaylor, rock on!
<domas> mtaylor: I wonder when we'll have dropdown for a branch in our bugs system :)
<domas> mtaylor: did you see this one: http://mysqlha.blogspot.com/2008/06/i-have-created-project-at-launchpad-to.html ? :)
<mtaylor> domas: yup
<mtaylor> domas: as soon as we convince kiko to hook launchpad bugs up to mysql bugs 
<mtaylor> :)
<kiko> I'm convinced! I just need an extra engineer
<mtaylor> hehe
 * domas sacrifices mtaylor 
<mtaylor> what? busy? 
<kiko> pas moi
<domas> btw, when am I going to see 'you're out of quota' message? :)
<mtaylor> domas: I actually tried to convince someone a while back that we should have canonical pay half of my salary and mysql the other half. 
<mtaylor> domas: the idea didn't actually go anywhere
<domas> =)
<flyingparchment> mtaylor: wouldn't it be better if they both paid all of it?
<mtaylor> I used you as an example though!
<mtaylor> flyingparchment: YES!
 * mtaylor votes for flyingparchment's idea
<mwhudson> loggerhead is back
 * beuno cheers mwhudson 
<mwhudson> beuno: have i mentioned how much i like cherrypy recently?
<beuno> mwhudson, I can sympathize to some extent  :)
<oubiwann> hey guys, we'd like to get the divmod trac bug tracker added to the list of registered bug trackers
<oubiwann> how do I go about doing that?
<popey> what happens when you apply for a mailing list on launchpad? does a human review it in some way?
<jcastro> popey: yep
<jcastro> popey: if it's ubuntu related I decline it then mail you telling you to file an rt ticket instead.
<popey> heh
<popey> it is ubuntu related
<popey> damnit
<popey> I'll use an existing list for it jcastro, don't worry
<jcastro> popey: declined. :D
<popey> heh
<popey> "Thanks"
<jcastro> popey: if you send a mail to rt@ubuntu.com asking for one it's basically the same thing
<popey> it comes to you?
<popey> what's the lead time these days?
<popey> *wink*
<jcastro> there's an approval page
<jcastro> oh, for the rt tickets
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> you know what that answer is. :D
 * popey whips jcastro 
#launchpad 2008-06-10
<mrooney> hello, I was wondering what the reason is for the existence of pages like https://launchpad.net/~michael, where they are for users which don't use launchpad
<stdin> mrooney: they are created when a package from debian is merged or something like that
<mrooney> stdin: I see, do they serve a useful purpose?
<mrooney> I am moderately active on Launchpad and was hoping to register that nickname
<gmb> mrooney: Well, if that person doesn't actually use Launchpad it's possible that they could be renamed to free up the namespace. I'd suggest you file a question at http://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad requesting that that name be assigned to you (or at least freed up).
 * stdin was about to say ^ that ^
<gmb> Great minds and all that.
<mrooney> gmb, stdin: thanks!
<mrooney> should the topic of the question be generic like "How can an unused nickname be removed from the namespace?" or should it be specific to this instance?
<gmb> mrooney: Be specifc so that an admin can help you out without having to ask a lot of questions.
<mrooney> great, I got ~michael, but lost ~mrooney as a result. is there any way to have two? like an alias?
<jml> mrooney: you could form a team with one member, perhaps.
<jml> mrooney: however, I think the general principle is "one name per person".
<kiko> mrooney, no, not today.
<mrooney> fair enough, thanks!
<kiko> and if you file a bug requesting that I'll regret having renamed ~michael in the first place!!!
<mrooney> kiko: no no, I don't want to cheat the system or anything!
<mrooney> just curious
<kiko> :)
<mrooney> thanks for the fast turn around, launchpad itself appears to be quite an efficient machine from looking at the questions
<kiko> we try harder!
<kiko> unfortunately we have many more requests to handle :)
<Bodsda> hi, ive just registered a new project of mine on launchpad. I was wondering where is the best place to host the files? where is most popular?
<persia> Bodsda: LP does file hosting.  Just stuff the source in bzr and put the files in /+download
<kiko> Bodsda, on launchpad itself :)
<Bodsda> oh i didnt know i can host on launchpad,.,.ty
<Bodsda> kiko, persia -- so im after the green "Import your project" button?
<kiko> Bodsda, no, first register a project release under a series, such as trunk.
<kiko> Bodsda, then, upload files!
<Bodsda> kiko, sorry i dont really undertsand,.,. ive registered the project on launchpad. Then gone to the code tab, after not knowing what to do i clicked on the learn more for the creat a branch, which took me here -- https://help.launchpad.net/CreatingAHostedBranch
<Bodsda> is this right so far?
<kiko> Bodsda, nope.
<kiko> Bodsda, well, what sort of files are you uploading, and what for?
<Bodsda> kiko, they are python scripts so just text files
<kiko> Bodsda, the question I have is whether this is something you want to do version control of, or whether it represents a project release.
<Bodsda> kiko, version control
<kiko> Bodsda, ah! so tell me first, do you already have a CVS or SVN repository with these?
<Bodsda> im guessing that i dont as i dont know what a CVS or SVN repo is
<Bodsda> kiko, do i need one?
<kiko> nope!
<kiko> Bodsda, all you need to do is create a bzr branch containing your scripts
<kiko> and push to launchpad
<kiko> let me find you a tutorial.
<Bodsda> kiko, thankyou,.,.i think i need one,.,.;~)
<kiko> Bodsda, 3 links follow. 
<kiko> http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/latest/en/mini-tutorial/index.html
<kiko> http://www.justuber.com/blog/2007/04/25/how-to-use-bazaar-and-launchpad-for-hosting-your-code/
<kiko> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaunchpadStepByStepInstructions
<kiko> Bodsda, how's that? :)
<Bodsda> kiko, wicked,.cheers,.;~)
<Bodsda> cookie for you
<kiko> enjoy your evening
 * Bodsda hands kiko a cookie
<kiko> I'm off to bed!
<Bodsda> night
<jjesse> good evening, i'm working on add-5-a-day and it is currently locked by jorge@bazaar.launchpad.net can i bzr break-lock on it does someone else need to do it?
<Peng> You should confirm with him that he's not actually doing something with it at the moment...
<kiko-zzz> jjesse, how long has it been held?
<kiko-zzz> jcastro, ping ^^^
<jjesse> 35 minutes
<kiko-zzz> hmmm
<jcastro> my bad
<jcastro> apparently I was suspending while committing
<jcastro> let me clean it up
<kiko-zzz> what a great idea! :)
<jjesse> :)
<ajmitch> jcastro: that's generally a bad thing, isn't it? :)
<Bodsda> hi, when i try to push my files to launchpad i get this error -- bzr: ERROR: Unsupported protocol for url "sftp://Bodsda@bazaar.launchpad.net/~Bodsda/termTutor/termTutor": Unable to import paramiko (required for sftp support): No module named paramiko
<Bodsda> whats should i do?
<jcastro> ajmitch: well, I didn't think it would take THAT long
<Peng> Bodsda: Install paramiko?
<ajmitch> jcastro: racing to see which would finish first?
<kiko-zzz> Bodsda, how are you pushing to launchpad?
<kiko-zzz> Bodsda, are you doing bzr push lp:... ?
<Bodsda> Peng, there is no package in ubuntu repo's called paramiko
<Peng> Bodsda: apt-get install python-paramiko, then.
<Bodsda> kiko-zzz,  bzr push sftp://Bodsda@bazaar.launchpad.net/~Bodsda/termTutor/termTutor
<stdin> Bodsda: try using ssh+bzr://
<Peng> Bodsda: If you used lp:~Bodsda/termTutor/termTutor, it would use bzr+ssh, which is faster.
<Peng> Or use bzr+ssh directly, yeah.
<kiko-zzz> Bodsda, okay, some tips there. first, use bzr+ssh:// instead of sftp://
<stdin> which ever way round it is
<Bodsda> Peng, cheers im installing python-paramiko now
<kiko-zzz> Bodsda, second, the name in the URL is your launchpad ID, which is lowercase
<kiko-zzz> Bodsda, don't use sftp:// if you can avoid it -- its support will be removed soon anyway.
<kiko-zzz> I really need to go now
<Peng> It will?
<Peng> Removed from LP?
<kiko-zzz> yes
<kiko-zzz> it is evil and eats hard drives and kittens
<Peng> Isn't sftp necessary for upgrade?
<Bodsda> kk,. cheers kiko-zzz 
<kiko-zzz> Peng, not that I know of -- but spiv and thumper will love telling you about that while I sleep. :)
<jcastro> kiko-zzz: bzr tells me that it can't aquire the remote lock
<thumper> Peng: very soon, you'll be able to upgrade over bzr+ssh
<jml> sftp isn't *that* evil.
<thumper> jcastro: what are you doing?
<jcastro> bzr commit in ~.5-a-day
<jcastro> er, ~.5-a-day-data actually
<Peng> thumper: ok
<Bodsda> ok, the push to launchpad said "Created new branch" -- where can i find the files?
<Peng> Bodsda: What files?
<Peng> Bodsda: What do you want to do with them?
<Bodsda> Peng, the ones ive just uploaded (think thats what ive just done)
<Peng> Bodsda: You can find the branch exactly where you put it.
<Peng> Bodsda: If you want to download a file directly, you probably can from the code viewer (Loggerhead).
<Bodsda> Peng, yeah thats what i though,.,. but in the code viewer it says there is no files,.,. is there a delay from the time i issue the command till they are downloadable/viewable online?
<Peng> Bodsda: They'll be available from bzr instantly, but some other things will take a while. I wouldn't expect Loggerhead to, but it's possible.
<mwhudson> a while == about a minute
<mwhudson> fwiw
<Bodsda> Peng, this is where im looking for them -- https://launchpad.net/termtutor/+download -- am i looking in the right place?
<mwhudson> Bodsda: no
<mwhudson> Bodsda: what is the branch page?
<Bodsda> mwhudson, sorry im new to this,. i know the project page,.,.is that what you want?
<spiv> Bodsda: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bodssocks/termtutor/termtutor/files
<spiv> You can see the branches of termtutor listed at https://code.launchpad.net/termtutor/
<Bodsda> mwhudson, sorry just found it -- spiv,,.cheers,.was in the wrong place
<kiko-zzz> jcastro, fixed?
<jcastro> kiko-zzz: yep
<jcastro> didn't know about "bzr break-lock"
<jcastro> handy
<jcastro> kiko-zzz: that will teach me to suspend my laptop right after a bugjam!
<kiko-zzz> jcastro, heh
<spiv> The next bzr release will tell you about "bzr break-lock" when it fails to acquire a lock.
<Hobbsee> okay, why am i hitting an internal server error?
<mwhudson> Hobbsee: dunno, what are you doing?
<Hobbsee> mwhudson: i'm running a script of pitti's called buildd.py, and attempting to do a retry on a package.
<mwhudson> ah
<Hobbsee> for any package i try to retry, i get a  HTTP Error 500: Internal Server Error.
<emgent> hello
<lifeless> Hobbsee: do you get an oops id?
<Hobbsee> lifeless: it's via a script, so, no.
 * Hobbsee looks
<lifeless> well, I would hack the script to get the content of the error, hopefully it will have an oops id
<Hobbsee> lifeless: i don't know python well enough to do that, it appears.
<Hobbsee> lifeless: the error is happening with the script at http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/scripts/buildd.py
 * lifeless wipes the blood of his eyes
<lifeless> what line does it fail on
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Maybe work out which URL it's attempting to retrieve and go there manually?
<Hobbsee> lifeless: http://rafb.net/p/OEbg9E12.html
<Hobbsee> wgrant: alreayd tried that, and it seems to work.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: so i'm guessing that my python is not good enough to grok the right line, o rsomething.
 * wgrant lacks privileges over that build, so goes back to calculus.
<lifeless> Hobbsee: so, around the last line - the urlopener line
<Hobbsee> lifeless: i think so
<lifeless> Hobbsee: add a try: ... except urllib2.HTTPError, e:
<lifeless> then do import pdb;pdb.set_trace() in the except block
<lifeless> when it fails, inspect e
<jamesh> get it to print out e.read()
<jamesh> and look for the OOPS
<Hobbsee> sigh.
<Hobbsee> retrying https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/1:2.4.2-2ubuntu1/+build/630041 (hppa)
<Hobbsee> Application error.  Unauthenticated user POSTing to page that requires authentication.
<wgrant> Shouldn't that 403?
<persia> It should.  That's not a good excuse for a 500.
<wgrant> Well, technically 401, but we're not using HTTP auth.
 * Hobbsee wonders why the cookie is not working, then
<lifeless> please file a bug
<lifeless> 500 is not appropriate ever in this case
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<tarzeau> can someone help me about #35788 questions?
<Rhonda> I have a question about the +editlanguages setting about language preferences: I can check multiple languages - but how do I order them in the way of what language I actually do prefer over others, besides to which I am able to read/want to have displayed at all?
<flyingparchment> is there a way to make loggerhead wrap lines in commit messages?  it's kind of hard to read a paragraph as one realy long line
<wgrant> Rhonda: I'm not sure +editlanguages means what you think it does. It's not for the Launchpad interface language, it's for which languages you want to see (stats for) when translating, and other Launchpad Translations things.
<Rhonda> Ah, then the description is a bit misleading ...
<wgrant> Oh, and Launchpad Answers as well.
<wgrant> What did you think it did?
<Rhonda> You are right, I seem to have misread that oneline description ...
<wgrant> Rhonda: You thought it chose the Launchpad interface language? The description could well be taken to mean that.
<Rhonda> Isn't help.launchpad.net part of launchpad? I seem to have got logged out when I switched to that page through some of the links ...
<wgrant> It's a MoinMoin wiki themed to look like Launchpad.
<wgrant> The cookies aren't currently shared.
<Rhonda> wgrant: Yes, thought it would (also) regulate the interface language.
<wgrant> Rhonda: Right, the description should be clarified.
 * wgrant looks for a bug.
<Rhonda> Seeing it in shortform only as "preferred languages" I would have expected that. But then, there is also my browser setting so somehow duplicating that doesn't make much sense, so ...
<Ekushey> hi, is there a way to merge 2 LP accounts?
<lifeless> yes, there is a merge facility
<Ekushey> lifeless, can i do it myself, or do i need to talk to an admin for that?
<lifeless> theres a page in the ui somewhere :P
<Ekushey> can't find it :(
<andrea-bs> Ekushey: https://edge.launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<lifeless> are you logged in?
<Ekushey> thanks, andrea-bs 
<Ekushey> phone call, sorry... yes it worked :)
<mohi> hi :)
<mohi> how can we traslate the projects in our traslation team? I mean to have the packages under our assigned packaged for translation?
<Saj0577> Can i have some help with my GPG key please and decrypting it from email.
<mtaylor> is there a way to get branch merge proposals to a branch I own to send me an email? 
<Saj0577> how I decrypt my openGPG key that i got via email form LP?
<mtaylor> Saj0577: um. you should _have_ a GPG key yourself, no? 
<Saj0577> yeah sure
<mtaylor> Saj0577: and you uploaded your public key to lp? 
<Saj0577> yeah and i received the email
<mtaylor> right. (I'm assuming you're on linux?)
<Saj0577> Ubuntu 8.04 (and i received the email through a web email based email)
<mtaylor> save the email to a file and run "gpg --decrypt name.of.file.I.saved.email.to"
<Saj0577> the whole email?
<mtaylor> um, give it a try? 
<Saj0577> kk 
<mtaylor> sorry - it's been a couple of years since I got my mail, I don't remember what it looks like
<Saj0577> it k
<gnomefreak> firegpg should let you do it from webbasedd email using firefox
<gnomefreak> i havent tested it all that much since im having problems with our package of it
<mtaylor> bah! firefox is for wimps. in my day, we just telnetted to port 80 and read the HTML by hand, drawing the web pages with sheep's blood on parchament!
<Saj0577> firegpg did not work
<Saj0577> mtaylor : that worked (using the whole email) thanks alot
<mtaylor> Saj0577: sure thing!
<gnomefreak> Saj0577: ok thanks
<Saj0577> gnomefreak: It may work for firefox 2 though :)
<gnomefreak> Saj0577: it might but im packaging it for ubuntu and firefox 3 but IIRC its 1.0*-3.0* at the moment
<gnomefreak> was 3.0a1 relelase until i changed it
<Saj0577> okay 
<gnomefreak> it builds just the deb doesnt install it in 3.0
<gnomefreak> ok time for other things :)
<zwnj> hi jtv
<jtv> zwnj: hi!
<jtv> How is it going?
<zwnj> jtv: not bad
<zwnj> actually, we are planning the translation assignment process
<jtv> Exciting!
<Saj0577> You know signing the ubuntu CoC. it says Open that new file, and copy and paste its contents into this box. Then click “Continue”.   opne it with gedit fine?
<zwnj> and seems rosetta doesn't have anything for translations bugs
<jtv> zwnj: that's true.
<zwnj> jtv: so, we cannot assign the translation of one package to a team/person, and get the review throw the bug, etc
<zwnj> jtv: any hope to get such a feature soon?
<jtv> zwnj: there is some discussion going on about this... one way to do it I guess would be using bug tags.
<jtv> zwnj: so you could file a bug for a broken translation, and tag it with something like l18n.
<jtv> That would work best if it was agreed at the Ubuntu level, of course.
<zwnj> jtv: yes, but the translation team itself cannot have bugs, so package maintainers would be involved in translation bugs, which i think would be so annoying for them
<Saj0577> When trying to sign the CoC i get (7, 9, 'No public key'_ any advice please?
<zwnj> jtv: who should i talk to?
<jtv> zwnj: well, you could assign the bugs to translation teams...
<jtv> zwnj: there has been some discussion about this just recently, so let me just look that up...
<jtv> zwnj: ah, there it is: on the ubuntu-translators list, from 2008-05-31: "Changes to the triage guide - translation bugs"
<jtv> zwnj: you may want to join that.  I'll also ask ArneGoetje to have a look.
<jtv> zwnj: hmm... that discussion comes up with another suggestion: move bugs to the language pack.
<aantn> hello
<aantn> I get the following warning when using bzr to connect to launchpad:
<aantn> The authenticity of host 'bazaar.launchpad.net (91.189.94.254)' can't be established.
<aantn> It's on a fresh hardy install
<aantn> should I be concerned about the lack of authentication
<domas> no
<domas> just save the key 
<domas> it is ssh telling you this
<aantn> domas: I'm not sure I follow
<aantn> domas: ah, never mind
<alias_knagg> hi, newbe question here:
<alias_knagg> how to edit my comment to a bug?
<Peng> I'm not sure you can.
<alias_knagg> innadvertently left an email addres..
<Laney> No, you can't
<spiv> Oh, huh, those little yellow icons are pencils.  They looked like exclamation marks to me.
<alias_knagg> then who can?
<spiv> alias_knagg: email addresses are only shown to logged in users.
<mtaylor> hey guys...
<alias_knagg> not the project owner it seems..
<mtaylor> "Launchpad has not been able to mirror this branch. The last attempt was 25 minutes ago. (KeyboardInterrupt) Launchpad will try again in 11 hours. If you have fixed the problem, please ask Launchpad to try again. "
<mtaylor> I've heard you might be upgrading mirror machines? 
<mtaylor> or is this a real problem
<alias_knagg> hm.. that's right
<alias_knagg> but not exactly hard for a bot to register..
<zwnj> jtv: seems there won't be any changes soon for this problem
<alias_knagg> any admin in this room who can edit a bug comment?
<jtv> zwnj: I alerted Arne to it.  He's in a better position to deal with Ubuntu translation.
<zwnj> jtv: and another question, is there anyway to upload PO files as suggestions?  i mean non-members can upload PO files for a translation, instead of doing the translation on the web UI
<zwnj> jtv: ok, thanks.  can i find him in IRC too?
<jtv> zwnj: interesting idea!
<zwnj> in fact, the web interface is more better for review, than for translation.
<jtv> zwnj: hadn't occurred to me, but it's certainly an idea for a feature.  We'd have to do some other work to prevent this from overloading us though.
<jtv> zwnj: just a moment, I'm seeing if we have a blueprint for this.
<zwnj> also this would help us to import suggestions using our glossary from mozilla project
<jtv> zwnj: I'm registering a blueprint for what you're saying.  We'd need better facilities for rejecting certain problem cases first though, or our manual review load could skyrocket.
<zwnj> yes, i understand
<zwnj> thanks again :)
<zwnj> jtv: should i follow-up the translation-bug problem on the list?
<jtv> In fact there can already be limited cases where an upload is turned into suggestions.
<jtv> zwnj: I think so—even if it's just "yes I like this too."  :-)
<zwnj> how's that?
<jtv> zwnj: to show that there is more interest in the idea.
<jtv> Oh, did you mean the "limited cases" thing?
<zwnj> jtv: yes
<jtv> Sorry about that.  I can think of one case where the import mechanism will turn an upload into suggestions:
<jtv> The changes in a PO file are dated by the PO-Revision-Date field in the header, not by the moment the file is uploaded.
<jtv> When changes "cross," the importer can turn imported translations into suggestions to avoid overwriting newer, better translations.
<zwnj> oh, got it
<zwnj> jtv: could you give me the link of the blueprint please?
<jtv> zwnj: oops, sorry—a few other things going on as well.  It's https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+spec/upload-suggestions
<zwnj> jtv: and just another question, in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-fa/+assignedbugs there's a block in the sidebar named "Ubuntu Persian".  what's that?  i want to know why i don't have that on ﻿ubuntu-l10n-fa-contributors page.
<jtv> zwnj: I think that's just the name of the team that got truncated.
<jtv> But not sure.
<zwnj> uh, it's because the reviewers team is a member of the contributors team
<zwnj> but the name of the block was so interesting
<zwnj> jtv: why Wubi is not listed in Hardy packages? https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+lang/fa/
<jtv> zwnj: I don't know.  I don't work directly on Ubuntu, but I thought it was in there somewhere.
<zwnj> jtv: who knows?
<jtv> zwnj: Maybe pitti does.
<zwnj> the wubi project has this page, but i doubt these translation goes on the next update of Hardi. https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/wubi/trunk/+pots/wubi
<jtv> He doesn't seem to be here right now though.
<jtv> Oh, right, they have an upstream project registered.
<jtv> zwnj: I don't see wubi in my packages list either, so the question is: why is wubi not an Ubuntu package?
<nikolaidis> This may sound ignorant, but isn't Wubi something you run in Windows, and not under Ubuntu at all?
<zwnj> exactly.  this would be so confusing for newbies
<zwnj> nikolaidis: probably, but it's on the installation cd...
<nikolaidis> Right, but it's not something you run in Ubuntu... aren't Ubuntu packages for programs you install and run under Ubuntu?
<nikolaidis> IIRC, Firefox and Abiword for Windows are also on the installation CD. But the Windows versions aren't "ubuntu" packages either, right?
<gord> helloo, small typo (i think..) here: https://help.launchpad.net/CreatingAHostedBranch - in 'push location explained' by “name“ it means ”branch” no?
<kiko> gord, let me check
<alias_knagg> Hi. 
<alias_knagg> Is there an admin in the room who could remove an email adress from a bug comment for me?
<alias_knagg> ( yes I know that my adress is only harvested by logged in crawlers. )
<kiko> gord, good catch. fixed
<kiko> alias_knagg, ask a question (see /topic)
<gord> :)
<alias_knagg> hm.. topic dissappears over right edge here in pidgin..
<Peng> alias_knagg: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<alias_knagg> but i presume you mean to point me to answers
<alias_knagg> yes yes
<alias_knagg> been there done that
<Peng> ok
<Peng> Never mind me then. :)
<intellectronica> alias_knagg: if you hover with the mouse over the topic line in pidgin you get a tool-tip with the complete topic
<alias_knagg> couple of bugs filed before
<alias_knagg> seems to be out of order here, but never mind.
<TeTeT> is there a way to provide authentication credentials to Launchpad besides the cookie? E.g. the username and password pair, but sent from a script rather than interactively 
<jordi> barry: ping?
<geser> TeTeT: iirc python-launchpad-bugs also accepts a username and a password but I don't know how it does it internally
<beuno> xmlrpc probably
<mtaylor> kiko-fud: around? 
#launchpad 2008-06-11
<jkang> hi launchpad developers
<jkang> i have a question - if i want to integrate launchapd into opensolairs, how can i get the liblaunchpad for opensolaris?
<thumper_laptop> jkang: what do you mean by integrating launchpad into opensolaris?
<jkang> thumper, i saw the launchpad-integration* packages in ubuntu. i am thinking if we can have the binary for opensolaris.
<thumper> jkang: I have no idea what is in those packages :-)
<thumper> jkang: and I work on launchpad
<jkang> thumper, there are some python scripts and a library (liblaunchpad.so). but the library is for linux, and i think i need to compile it for opensolaris. am i right?
<thumper> jkang: sorry, absolutely no idea
<thumper> jkang: I'm guessing it has some client scripts for dealing with bugs
<thumper> this is being superceded soonish by a new client library
<jkang> thumper, thanks a lot!
<thumper> np
<jkang> thumper, but if i want to use launchpad to manage the translation for opensolaris, where should i start?
<thumper> jkang: by talking to someone that works with translations :-)
<thumper> jkang: jtv would be one such person
<jkang> thanks thumper. :-)
<thumper> jkang: who appears to by hiding as jt1
<jamesh> jkang: I think this is the code you're after: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/launchpad-integration/ubuntu
<jamesh> jkang: note that getting OpenSolaris package info loaded into Launchpad would probably be the biggest hurdle
<wgrant> thumper: liblaunchpad-integration provides Help menu items in all GNOME (and perhaps KDE, but I forget) applications in main, giving easy access to Launchpad Answer, Bugs and Translations for that package. They just launch a web browser - nothing special.
<jamesh> it is something I hacked up 3 years ago ...
<jamesh> (although it has had a fair bit of work done on it since then)
<jkang> thanks, everyone for your kindly help.
<jkang> jamesh, wgrant, i am sorry i have something urgent, and i have to leave for now. i will have a look at the code, and try it on opensolaris.
<lifeless> mpt: is there some way to do paragraphs in project summaries?
<lifeless> https://edge.launchpad.net/bzr-search
<jamesh> lifeless: blank line?
<lifeless> the source is:
<lifeless> This plugin provides the ability to index a branch and then perform fast queries on the fulltext index. It is alpha-quality, which is to say that it works for many users and bug reports are appreciated.
<lifeless> To install, simple:
<lifeless> IRC you such
<lifeless> mkdir -p ~/.bazaar/plugins
<lifeless> bzr branch lp:bzr-search ~/.bazaar/plugins/search
<lifeless> oh foo
<lifeless> *suck*
<lifeless> newlines before 'To install'
<wgrant> Ahem: 'The summary should be a single short paragraph.'
<lifeless> wgrant: 'users dont read instructions'
<wgrant> lifeless: Can't fix that.
<jamesh> lifeless: use description for everything but the summary?
<lifeless> its also unclear where people see what, I and I want them to see this
<wgrant> Description is immediately under summary, IIRC.
<wgrant> Summary is also in the portlet on some pages which I can't recall.
<lifeless> wgrant: yes, its confusing UI wise, both in what to edit and how it behaves 
<lifeless> which is why I was bringing to mpt
<wgrant> Ah.
<lifeless> for instance
<jamesh> lifeless: s/simple/simply/
<lifeless> it should *say* that it will squash newlines in the summary
<lifeless> thanks jamesh 
 * \sh wishes for live build logs ;)
<vililikku> Hey! Could you remove my old account?
<ahasenack> question: is there a "right" way to search for a bug with the "404" string/number in it? If I just type 404 in the search box, it takes me to the bug *number* 404
<ahasenack> "404" doesn't help either
<domas> add one more keyword? :)
<Hobbsee> ahasenack: '404'
<ahasenack> Hobbsee: right, thanks
<Hobbsee> ahasenack: no problem.  i only happened to discover it by trial and error myself
<ahasenack> I tend to assume that " and ' are equal in this regard
<thekorn> hmm, strange, when I search for 404 on https://edge.launchpad.net/+search I get a 'not allowed here'-error
<BjornT> thekorn: care to file a bug about it? the error is probably that bug 404 is part of the search result, and you don't have permission to see it.
<ubottu> BjornT: Bug 404 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/404 is private
<BalaamsMiracle> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu still says "The current translation focus for Ubuntu is 7.10 (Gutsy), and we encourage you to translate it first.", this can't be right, can it?
<bimberi> BalaamsMiracle: Translations can be copied to later releases, so it probably is right.
<BalaamsMiracle> As one of the Dutch translators, I am very sure that the current translation focus is on 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and it has been so since it's release last April.
<kiko__> BalaamsMiracle, fixed.
<kiko__> err fixing
<BalaamsMiracle> kiko__: Thanks!
<bimberi> BalaamsMiracle: ok, sorry for the misinfo.
<BalaamsMiracle> No worries. LP is so extensive, it's easy to overlook a thing or two. This was just one of those two :-)
<bimberi> :)
<wgrant> kiko-afk: jtv said earlier it should be kept on Gutsy.
<kiko-afk> wgrant, really? is hardy not OFT yet
<wgrant> Because translations are copied forwards, basically.
 * wgrant finds logs.
<BalaamsMiracle> wgrant: Current Ubuntu version is Hardy, Intrepid is in preperation. So Hardy will be copied forwards to Intrepid. Or am i missing something?
<wgrant> < jtv> In general, translation focus is the oldest Ubuntu release that is still "actively supported," as seen from the translations point of view.
<kiko-afk> that's bong
<kiko-afk> well.. it's not the general rule, I think
<kiko-afk> hardy being lts n all
<BalaamsMiracle> I've never heard of such a rule. And i have been a member of the Dutch translation team since 2006, so i must at least have heard a rumour of it.
<wgrant> http://pastebin.com/f12a3ba7c
<munckfish> Am I right in presuming that uploads to a ppa will do the same as the real archive and close any LP bugs referenced in the changelog?
<munckfish> If that's the case is there way to prevent that happening if I am just uploading a test version to a PPA?
<wgrant> munckfish: No, they don't.
<munckfish> I don't want to close the bug prematurely
<munckfish> wgrant: excellent
<wgrant> That would be very very bad, which is why that bug was fixed many months ago.
<munckfish> makes life easier
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooooood morning Launchpadders!
<mpt> er, hang on
<wgrant> Good evening timezone-confused mpt.
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<munckfish> wgrant: thx
<wgrant> mpt: 14 seconds late?
<mpt> Thanks wgrant, I was confused for a moment there
<mpt> lifeless, part of RegistrySimplifications is to merge the summary and description for projects
<mpt> That way we won't need to explain that the summary is a single paragraph
<mpt> (besides being fewer fields to deal with)
<\sh> guys, please make bug #239140 a wishlist one :) 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239140 in soyuz "[Wishlist] Live Build Logfile View " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/239140
<wgrant> /$project/+edit is rather epic at the moment.
<wgrant> \sh: Check the builder page.
<wgrant> You can see what it's doing.
<\sh> wgrant: but not the logfile while it's building :)
<\sh> wgrant: like OBS has it
<wgrant> \sh: You can see the last few lines of the output.
<\sh> wgrant: don't tell me it's hidden under a secret url again ;)
<wgrant> https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds/artigas, for example.
<wgrant> It's on the builder status page, not the build page.
<cprov-lunch> \sh: the build page says 'building' and there is a link to the builder page.
<cprov-lunch> \sh: click if you feel like watching 'LP buildd tv' ;)
<\sh> cprov-lunch: hehe..something like that..I like the way OBS is doing that
<mpt> cprov-lunch, why is the logfile tail on the build machine page but not on the build page?
<cprov-lunch> \sh: the "logtail" (last 2k of the buildd log) is retrieved from the builder every minute or so. The whole buildlog is only reachable when the build is finished.
<\sh> cprov-lunch: yes...but as I wrote..it's sometimes nice to see the log flow as livestream ;)
<cprov-lunch> \sh: it's not possible with the current mechanisms, the logtail requests are not time, neither size-fixed.
<cprov-lunch> mpt: it could be easily presented in the build page as well, but it wouldn't be a permanent feature in there.
<\sh> cprov-lunch: that's why I wishlisted it ;)
<cprov-lunch> mpt: in the sense, it would be only present while the build is building, which is a very short time compared to the time the build record is stored (forever).
<mpt> It shows on the build machine page only for a very short time, too :-)
<ruiboon> hi. how do i link a mozilla upstream bug to a current launchpad bug? i have used the also affect.. link but it gives me the following error: "Bug watches can not be added for Ubuntu...."
<ruiboon> ahh.. it was the "also affect projects" link and not distrbution link to link upstream bug. 
<AndyP> good evening. i don't know much about launchpad's bzr hosting but i'm just suggesting it to somebody. turns out their project isn't open source so they want read access to their bzr branches locked down to just a couple of people... is that doable in launchpad?
<statik> hi AndyP! launchpad is free for open source projects. for a closed source project we're soon adding a subscription option, so what you described is possible but would require a yearly fee based on how many developers were accesing the brances
<AndyP> statik: ok, i shall pass on the information, thanks
<statik> AndyP: you can mail elliot at canonical if you want to pursue it. glad you like launchpad!
<mtaylor> any launchpad admin's around? 
<mtaylor> someone changed the name of our project, and I'm wondering who did it? 
<statik> mtaylor: jay just filed a request
<mtaylor> mthaddon: hey there... you're now listed as the owner of the "mysql" project
<mtaylor> statik: really? 
<statik> mtaylor: yeah, setting up a mysql project group with lots of projects under it
<mthaddon> mtaylor, yep, was just wondering who I need to assign it to - a team or an individual
<statik> mthaddon: it should go to ~mysql, rather than ~mysql-developers I think
<mthaddon> mtaylor, https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/35933
<mthaddon> statik, cool, if we can get confirmation of that I can make the change
<mtaylor> mthaddon: yes... ~mysql would be the right owner
<mthaddon> mtaylor, ok, done
<mtaylor> sweet. thanks
<mtaylor> sorry for the panic
 * mtaylor goes back to try to beat some semblance of communication into his co-workers 
<mthaddon> no problem - could you add that into the question I pasted the URL for above?
<mtaylor> :)
<mtaylor> mthaddon: absolutely
<mthaddon> thx
<mtaylor> mthaddon: done
<mthaddon> cool, thx
<mtaylor> mthaddon: while I've got you ... how do I now add projects to this project group
<mtaylor> ?
<mthaddon> mtaylor, from within the admin page for each project there's an option to say "this is a part of"
<mtaylor> ah. ok
<mtaylor> luckily, I am the admin/owner of several of those projects already :)
<mthaddon> excellent :)
<domas> hi!
<domas> how do reassign my branch to different project in a way that old path would be still valid? :)
<domas> oh hi jay!
<jaypipes> domas: hola.
<kiko> domas, you can't really
<kiko> domas, but what's the use case? it's very weird.
<domas> kiko: well, if I decide that branch belongs to other project (or someone else decides for me)
<kiko> domas, how can that make sense, though? one project's code is one thing. another project's code is another
<domas> kiko: branches and forks. 
<domas> especially forks (though I can't use this word, actually :)
<jaypipes> domas: sure you can.
<domas> forgot elliot's nick
<statik> hi domas
<domas> ha!
<domas> remembered!
<statik> hows life? still hacking on wikipedia on the side?
<domas> yup
<statik> very cool
<domas> boring nowadays, so I'm making more challenge
<domas> like upgrading mysql (and forking, and creating branches on launchpad, etc )
<statik> domas: yeah, that is great! very soon we will have stacked branches, so that uploading a new branch of mysql will be lighting fast, as it will only need to upload new revisions which are not already in launchpad
<domas> statik: yeah, I've heard about 1.6
<domas> now it is PITA
<statik> domas: i like your idea about reporting bugs against a branch, i don't think there is a clear answer, it depends a lot on the intent of the branch owner. just wrote back a mail about it
<domas> when I realize I throw few hundred megs of data on free service, it is a bit 'oops sorry'
<domas> well, really, if people start branching big stuff, it is desired feature
<statik> domas: well, we put it there to be used. it's important for people to be able to easily publish their branches and bugfixes
<domas> yup
<statik> this is really a new era, the code has been locked up for so long
<domas> once stacking will work, it will be brilliant service
<domas> statik: I've been maintaining 4.0 fork on my own SVN :)
<statik> ouch
<domas> the good part, vendor imports were not needed
<domas> statik: my branches will be bugfixes and features, though they will constantly have vendor merges
<domas> is that a separate project, or is that a 'branch' that just won't be merged?
<statik> domas: it's up to you, really. i would at first just make it a branch that won't be merged, I think you can set up a sakila team so that folks have all the needed rights to edit bugs
<statik> domas: you can of course also upload .debs to your PPA, and then it's easy for other people to install and try out your branch
<domas> statik: oh, I'm already user of PPA
<domas> I have a feature request for PPA!
<statik> cool :)
<domas> submit single source package, get build for 10 ubuntu releases :)
<domas> now it is too annoying that you have to have separate source packages for _every_ ubuntu release
<statik> domas: yeah, i think there is some work going on in that area, about easily copying packages
<Ng> you can copy the packages already afaik
<statik> ah cool. so you just copy the source package to each release via the web UI?
<cprov-lunch> statik: yes, but you have to copy source + binaries. The source can only be built once within a PPA.
<domas> well, I need multiple builds, in theory :)
<cprov-lunch> domas: then you need multiple sources.
<domas> thats indeed what my feature request is about ;-)
<domas> building multiple packages from single source
<cprov-lunch> domas: it's very unlikely that we will implement something to do bin-NMU (orphan binary rebuilds)
<domas> mmm, why orphan?
<domas> just say 'this is same source'
<cprov-lunch> domas: if you depend or benefit of any new feature in the new series it should be documented as a new source package, but this is a very long discussion.
<domas> I'd sacrifice 'lpia' or even 'i386' builds :) 
<cprov-lunch> domas: there is a unfinished thread in lp-users ML, fyi
<domas> hah, right, sorry to come with old topics :)
<cprov-lunch> domas: np, it's very fresh, in fact, and it would be nice if you could post your requirements there too.
<cprov-lunch> domas: you know, we are here to provide tools that you actually *like* to use ;)
<domas> <3 ;-)
<laga> cprov-lunch: can you make launchpad faster then? ;)
<cprov-lunch> laga: sure, why not ?
<laga> yay
<cprov> faster than my 'lunch' ...
<laga> it's actually quite good right now. so thanks for doing that job :)
<cprov> damm pidgin ..
<domas> the other problem is that package namespace is flat
<domas> so I can't have same package version on multiple series
<domas> so I have to add 'gutsy' and 'feisty' to package versions
<domas> like here: https://launchpad.net/~wikimediabuild/+archive
<cprov> laga: yes, thanks BjornT, he is the performance-master of this cycle ;)
<laga> cprov: i'll put his name on my list then ;)
<domas> BjornT: what are you doing in Vilnius?!!? :)
<domas> I don't want to share the weather with anyone! :)
<BjornT> domas: enjoying life :)
<cprov> domas: you don't have to, unless you want to have (and deal with) rebuilds in each series
<domas> cprov: we need packages for multiple series :)
<domas> slacking on upgrades..
<domas> BjornT: is canonical any related to pov.lt?
<cprov> domas: a lot of ubuntu itself is not rebuilt, you would be surprised.
<cprov> domas: fine, if you have to, that's the way to go.
<domas> btw, this is my experience of filing bugs on lp: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~domas-mituzas ;-)
<domas> but I guess that has to be sent to #ubuntu-bugs :)
<cprov> domas: maybe https://edge.launchpad.net/autoppa can make it easier for you
<domas> cprov: checking
<domas> mmm, looks nice
<jcastro> barry: is that you playing in the Launchpod podcast?
<barry> jcastro: it is!   well, except for the canned drums :)
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> full of awesome!
<barry> thanks man!
<statik> don't tell anyone, but video screencasts are next
<popey> ooooo
<popey> :)
 * barry scrounges for his clothes
<statik> we need dancers rather than musicians for that intro
<barry> statik: dancing is definitely not in my employment contract
<statik> it's in your life contract man! free yourself
<barry> statik: hard to imagine how i'd be any "freer" than i am right now!  hence the fear of video podcasting
<statik> haha
<statik> hey popey, are you still sticking with a static slide as the intro for screencasts? I've not had much luck searching for linux software that can make a snappy intro movie like they have at railscasts.com
<popey> statik: funny you should mention that
<popey> statik: http://popey.com/~alan/0001_0150.avi something like that?
<statik> popey: yeah!
<statik> how did you do that?
<popey> i didn't, someone else did in blender
<popey>   http://popey.com/~alan/scene-2.45-packed.blend thats the source
<statik> awesome
<popey> he's on irc, irc nick is gord, but don't you steal him from me! :)
<statik> haha, no worries. thanks!
<statik> it's great to know that blender can do this
<Bodsda> hi, i was here afew days ago asking how to upload files to my launchpad project,i maged to do it but since then ive done a system reinstall, so i was wondering if someone could tell me how to set everything up on my machine then upload?
<Bodsda> hello, is anyone here?
<swegner> I have a relatively new project on launchpad and I'm using bazaar versioning hosted on launchpad.  However, on the project site, it says "Doesn't use Code", when I can clearly see my bzr checkins.  Is there something I'm missing?  The project is here: https://launchpad.net/pwdhash-sharp
<Bodsda> anyone here
<Bodsda> ??
<swegner> I'm here  :)
<Bodsda> me too ;~)
<statik> swegner: it's just a checkbox you can change
<statik> it's about communicating the project policy
<statik> not about preventing people from uploading branches
<statik> swegner: if you are the project owner you should be able to change that
<statik> Bodsda: what kind of files do you want to upload? do you have a release of your product that you want to upload?
<statik> in that case the setup on your machine depends on your project, uploading to launchpad is just creating a release, and then uploading files to that release
<swegner> statik: ok cool.. I've been looking around though and I didn't see it-- do you happen to know where the option is?
<Bodsda> statik, er no,., morelike dev files for other people in my teamto work on,.,. but im afraid my dianna's ready,.,.lol,. bad timing,.il be back in a bout 10-20 mins
<Bodsda> sorry
<swegner> statik-- just kidding, found it  :)
<statik> :)
<statik> Bodsda|AFK: dev files, as in source code? that would be done with bazaar, and you need an SSH key in launchpad to upload branches. I'll link you to some tutorials: https://help.launchpad.net/FeatureHighlights/BazaarHosting http://doc.bazaar-vcs.org/bzr.dev/en/mini-tutorial/index.html
<asomething> Anyone know if using gmail's vacation responder will spam LP when I go out of town? Gmail claims: "messages addressed to a mailing list you subscribe to will not receive a vacation response." 
<mwhudson> i would trust gmail to get that right
<kiko> asomething, does gmail think launchpad is a ML?
<mwhudson> launchpad-users probably has Precedence: bulk or whatever
<asomething> I don't know. I'm not sure how they do it. Some header I suposse  
<mwhudson> Precedence: list
<geser> perhaps they check for List-Id
<kiko> asomething, how many bugs are you subscribed to?
<emet> hello
<emet> launchpad offers free bzr hosting right?
<domas> yep!
<emet> yeah I'm working on a project with someone and he seems to hate SVN (which is what SF provides)
<emet> so he wants to use Git but I he uses Windows and I keep telling him Git is the suck on Windows
<emet> bzr is better supported on windows I heard, is this true?
<beuno> emet, I don;t know how it compares to git on windows, but I do know many users use it on a daily basis
<emet> on Windows?
<emet> Git on Windows is experimental, I think it still requires Cygwin as well
<beuno> ah, than it's *way* better  :)
<Bodsda> statik, are you about?
#launchpad 2008-06-12
<Bodsda> anyone here?
<jml> Bodsda: yep
<Bodsda> jml, hey, a couple of days ago i set up a project on LP and put a file on a bzr branch, but i had to reinstall my system since then and now, when running     bzr init      i get   bzr: ERROR: Already a branch: ".".     is this a problem?
<jml> Bodsda: I don't think so. "bzr init" will try to make a new branch in the current directory. If you are already a branch, it'll give you that message.
<jml> Bodsda: if you want to get your files off Launchpad, just 'bzr branch <url-to-branch>'
<Bodsda> jml, ok cool,.,. and  ive done     bzr add     has this now put the files on LP?
<jml> Bodsda: no, it wouldn't have. 
<jml> Bodsda: 'bzr add' just tells Bazaar to start tracking files. You'll have to do 'bzr commit' to store them in your branch.
<jml> and depending on how you have things set up, you might have to do 'bzr push' to publish them on Launchpad.
<Bodsda> yeah, did that aswell
<Bodsda> jml, ok, cheers
<jml> np
<Bodsda> jml, my changes should appear soon here yes? -- https://code.launchpad.net/termtutor
<jml> Bodsda: yes.
<Bodsda> jml, i havent seen any changes online yet,.,. can youtell me if this is correct?
<Bodsda> bod@bodubuntustu:~$ cd /home/bod/python_files/launchpad_bzr/
<Bodsda> bod@bodubuntustu:~/python_files/launchpad_bzr$ bzr init
<Bodsda> bzr: ERROR: Already a branch: ".".
<Bodsda> bod@bodubuntustu:~/python_files/launchpad_bzr$ bzr add
<Bodsda> added termTutorv0.1
<Bodsda> added termTutorv0.1/README
<Bodsda> added termTutorv0.1/chp1.py
<Bodsda> added termTutorv0.1/chp1_q.py
<Bodsda> added termTutorv0.1/chp1q.py
<Bodsda> added termTutorv0.1/intro.py
<Bodsda> added termTutorv0.1/locations
<Bodsda> added termTutorv0.1/run_this.sh
<Bodsda> added termTutorv0.1/termTutor.py
<Bodsda> bod@bodubuntustu:~/python_files/launchpad_bzr$ bzr commit -m "first update to source files"
<Bodsda> Committing to: /home/bod/python_files/launchpad_bzr/
<Bodsda> missing termTutor
<Bodsda> added termTutorv0.1
<Bodsda> added termTutorv0.1/README
<Bodsda> added termTutorv0.1/chp1.py
<Bodsda> added termTutorv0.1/chp1_q.py
<Bodsda> added termTutorv0.1/chp1q.py
<Bodsda> added termTutorv0.1/intro.py
<Bodsda> added termTutorv0.1/locations
<Bodsda> added termTutorv0.1/run_this.sh
<Bodsda> added termTutorv0.1/termTutor.py
<Bodsda> deleted termTutor
<Bodsda> Committed revision 2.
<Bodsda> oops,.,.that was meant to be a pastebin link,.,.sorry
<jml> Bodsda: have you pushed those changes to your branch?
<spiv> Bodsda: pastebin the output of "bzr info"
<Bodsda> jml, that is all ive done,.,.spiv,.k
<Bodsda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/19493/
<Bodsda> i havent pushed it
<Bodsda> spiv, jml,,. how can i push the files?
<spiv> "bzr push"
<Bodsda> spiv, Permission denied (publickey).
<Bodsda> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions (and try -Dhpss if further diagnosis is required)
<Bodsda> i had to reinstall my OS after setting up the keys and bzr -- could that affect it spiv ?
<mwhudson> there's a clue there -- do you have an ssh key set up in launchpad?
<mwhudson> if you created a new key, then yes
<Bodsda> yes
<jml> Bodsda: have you still got the private key for the public key on LP?
<Bodsda> jml, err,. no,. after the reinstall i would have probably lost that info
<Bodsda> unless its online somewhere
<Bodsda> shall i create a new ssh key?
<jml> Bodsda: that's probably a good idea.
<Bodsda> ok
<Bodsda> jml, ok, i just made a new ssh key, shall i try bzr push   again?
<jml> Bodsda: you need to tell Launchpad about your new SSH key first
<Bodsda> jml, yeah, i just added it on there
<jml> Bodsda: did you delete your old one from Launchpad?
<Bodsda> yep
<Bodsda> bzr push
<jml> Bodsda: ahh ok.
<Bodsda> worked
<jml> Bodsda: cool!
<Bodsda> Pushed up to revision 2
<Bodsda> is the output
<Bodsda> i guess thats good
<jml> yep
<jml> Bodsda: give LP a couple of minutes and the new revision should appear on https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bodssocks/termtutor/termtutor
<Bodsda> jml, cool cheers,.,. how can i remove a file from there?
<jml> Bodsda: You just remove it from your branch using bzr.
<jml> Bodsda: and then push up the new version
<Bodsda> jml, i dont understand,.,. i add them with   bzr add      do i remove them with     bzr remove      ?
<jml> Bodsda: that's right.
<Bodsda> kk cheers
<Bodsda> jml, hi again, just another quick question,,.what ive added to the branch is a folder with 6/7 files in it, but its actually added a bin file (being the oflder) and 6/7 files, is there a way of it just being a folder so you can download 1 thing and all the files are inside?
<jml> Bodsda: I'm not 100% sure what you mean.
<Bodsda> jml, is there a way of getting all these files -- http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bodssocks/termtutor/termtutor/revision/2 -- with 1 download? without downloading them all seperately is what i mean
<kiko> Bodsda, uhh, why are you downloading through the web?
<Bodsda> kiko, because i have no idea wth im doin ;~)
<kiko> Bodsda, ah, that makes sense. :)
<Bodsda> plz excuse he n00bness
<Bodsda> but how do i download my files?
<Bodsda> he=the
<kiko> Bodsda, sure. can you explain what you are trying to do, big-picture?
<Bodsda> kiko, yeah sure,.,. i am writing a python program, and i have people asking for the code, i have hosted it on LP and now im trying to download them because i wanted to know how to do it
<kiko> Bodsda, okay. you download code in a bazaar branch using bzr? 
<Bodsda> kiko, ok, assume im your long lost grandmother,.,.step by step plz
<kiko> Bodsda, sure. :)
<Bodsda> ;~)
<kiko> Bodsda, so, let's check out this URL: https://edge.launchpad.net/termtutor
<kiko> Bodsda, if you look at "Latest branches" you'll see one owned by you!
<kiko> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~bodssocks/termtutor/termtutor
<Bodsda> ok
<kiko> if you look at that page, you'll notice that there's instructions there on how to "Get this branch"
<kiko> just run that command
<kiko> you'll have a copy of the whole repo!
<Bodsda> oh,.,.kiko,.,. cool,,.thanks alot m8
<kiko> no problemo
<Bodsda> all my probelms solved for today -- im off to bed,,.,.night
<DBO> how long does launchpad take to "import" my key so i can push?
<jamesh> DBO: PGP key?
<DBO> rsa
<jamesh> SSH keys should be usable immediately
<DBO> it keeps comming back saying i dont have a registered ssh key
<DBO> but im staring at it...
<jamesh> DBO: are you logging in with your Launchpad user name?
<mwhudson> DBO: pastebin a transcript of what you're trying to do?
<DBO> bzr push bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Edo-plugins/do-plugins/trunk/
<DBO> Launchpad user 'jason' doesn't have a registered SSH key
<DBO> Permission denied (publickey).
<DBO> bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: please check connectivity and permissions (and try -Dhpss if further diagnosis is required)
<DBO> mmmm oops
<DBO> probably should add my user name eh?
<spiv> Yeah :)
<jamesh> are you Launchpad user "jason"?
<DBO> thanks
<thumper> DBO: or use launchpad-login and use lp:~do-plugins/do-plugins/trunk
<spiv> (or tweak your ~/.ssh/config to always use the right username for that host)
<jamesh> DBO: you can add a stanza to ~/.ssh/config so you don't need to remember
<mwhudson> .ssh/config to the rescue
<mwhudson> oh wow, no imagination in this team
<jamesh> something like:
<jamesh> Host bazaar.launchpad.net
<jamesh>   User xxxx
<DBO> yeah just a completely brain fart
<DBO> sorry about that...
<DBO> i for the life of me couldn't figure out what I was doing wrong
<mwhudson> easy mistake to make
<DBO> well i dont know who all is working on LP
<DBO> but keep it up, its the best dev tool i've used
<TiMiDo> hey i have a question is there any editors? so i can open the MO and PO files?
<TiMiDo> so i can translate?
<jamesh> TiMiDo: if you are looking for desktop software for editing PO files, gtranslator or kbabel might be worth looking at
<jamesh> (you can also do the translations through the web, of course)
<TiMiDo> thnx jamesh 
<Peng> Is bzr slow right now?
<Peng> Oh god, this repo is using knits.
<Peng> Never mind.
<Peng> I'll switch to bzr+ssh..
<ianm_> anyone willing to help import a new project?
<jml> ianm_: sure.
<jml> ianm_: what needs doing?
<ianm_> jml: it's not in any version control atm
<ianm_> jml: so I'll just put a .tar.gz online, ok?
<jml> ianm_: whatever suits you.
<ianm_> jml: it includes a sqlite database (2.3M), is there anything special to do for that?
<jml> ianm_: let's step back a bit
<jml> ianm_: you want to put your sourcecode on Launchpad as a new project?
<ianm_> right
<jml> ianm_: ok. have you registered the project?
<ianm_> yeah
<ianm_> https://launchpad.net/~ian-mcintosh
<ianm_> oh
<ianm_> no not this one
<ianm_> others
<ruiboon> hi. not sure if this is the right channel to ask, but how do i open a bug task for ubuntu in launchpad? i closed a firefox task as it is not due to it but some other package which i am not sure of. i have tired also affect distro but it gives me an error
<jml> ruiboon: this is the right channel to ask on. what error do you get?
<jml> ianm_: the first step is registering a project.
<ianm_> jml: ok. on it
<ruiboon> jml: i went to the +distrotask page, select ubuntu and leave the package name blank. error: "This bug is already on Ubuntu. Please specify an affected package in which the bug has not yet been reported."
<jml> ruiboon: what's the bug?
<ruiboon> jml: bug 238834
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 238834 in firefox "Unable to make a screenshot when clicking on the arrow on the right of the star in url bar." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/238834
<jml> ruiboon: hmm. so you want to say that it's on ubuntu but not on the firefox ubuntu package?
<jml> interesting..
<ruiboon> jml: this bug is definitely not a firefox bug. but i do not know the correct package for it. thus opening up a generic ubuntu task
<jml> ruiboon: sounds sensible to me.
<jml> BjornT: ^^
<persia> ruiboon: That's discouraged.  You might ask in #ubuntu-bugs for help in identifying the right package.
<persia> (Of course, this doesn't mean LP oughtn't have an interface: it may be interesting for other projects)
<ruiboon> persia: ah.. Thanks. will go over and ask it
<BjornT> ruiboon: to target it to ubuntu itself, without a package, you have to edit the firefox task, and clear out the package name
<ruiboon> BjornT: thanks
<jml> ianm_: how's it going?
<ianm_> jml: ok it's up https://launchpad.net/amigo
<jml> ianm_: cool.
<jml> ianm_: now, I could swear there was a way to add a tarball for a release of a project
<sadmac> Launchpad is listing push URLs for new hosted branches that don't work
<jml> sadmac: what's the error you're getting?
<sadmac> jml: bzr: ERROR: Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<spiv> sadmac: ah, that's because you haven't done "bzr launchpad-login"
<jml> sadmac: ahh yeah, there's a trick with that. You have to tell bzr your launchpad login:
<jml> sadmac: bzr launchpad-login <your-lp-login>
<spiv> sadmac: the launchpad bzr plugin could be more helpful about that :(
<jml> I'm pretty sure recent versions of bzr do warn you about it.
<spiv> jml: oh, good :)
<jml> or at least, I got a warning about it today when I was using bzr 1.6b2 on a new system :)
<ianm_> jml: http://info.openanswers.org/downloads/amigo-0.5.tar.gz
<sadmac> spiv,jml:thanks
<jml> ianm_: do you want to put that into version control on Launchpad?
<ianm_> jml: yeah
<jml> ianm_: cool! do you have bzr on your system?
<ianm_> jml: just installed it
<ianm_> (new machine)
<jml> ianm_: ok. so, basically you need to do something like this:
<jml> tar xzf amigo-0.5.tar.gz
<jml> cd amigo-0.5
<jml> bzr init
<jml> bzr add
<jml> bzr ci -m "Initial import of amigo"
<ianm_> ok
<jml> bzr push lp:~<username>/amigo/trunk
<ianm_> done (btw had to do the launchpad-login thing mentioned above)
<jml> ianm_: oh right, forgot to mention that :)
<jml> ianm_: what you can do now is set the new branch as amigo's development focus
<jml> which is Launchpad's way of saying 'trunk'
<jml> it'll also mean people can get your code by doing 'bzr branch lp:amigo', which is handy
<ianm_> done.  does it look right?
<jml> ianm_: looks great!
<ianm_> awesome, thanks for the help!
<jml> ianm_: my pleasure.
<davmor2> quick query on merged accounts,  Should the email aliasing not change to be that of the new account?
<tehk> When I push to a project the projects recent revisions page shows "By <email address hidden>" is there anyway to avoid that?
<Peng> Avoid what?
<tehk> Well I want it to link to my launchpad account
<tehk> Here is my example: https://code.launchpad.net/~awn-extras/awn-extras/trunk
<thekorn> run   bzr whoami "Frank Chu <fchu@example.com>"
<Peng> tehk: Email addresses are only shown if you're logged in.
<Peng> tehk: Also, you need to put < and > around your address in your whoami for it to be parsed correctly.
<tehk> Peng: That was the issue, thanks. '<>'
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Laibsch> Hi, I am trying to import an SVN branch from code.google.com.  But both attempts at https://code.launchpad.net/subdownloader/+branches have failed
<Laibsch> I think I am making a stupid error.  Is there someone kind enough to have a quick look?
<intellectronica> Laibsch: iirc there problems importing from google code's svn repositories. let me see if i can find more information
<Laibsch> that would be very much appreciated
<thumper> Laibsch: code.google.com is notorious for dropping connections while we are attempting to import the branch
<thumper> Laibsch: often many attempts will fail then one will succeed
<Laibsch> hehe, I guess someone (with a bad product) does not like competition
<Laibsch> ;-)
<thumper> Laibsch: leave the import attempt going
<thumper> Laibsch: it may well succeed at some stage :-)
<Laibsch> thumper: Just so that I am not wasting my time with an incorrect setup, would I need to import http://subdownloader.googlecode.com/svn or http://subdownloader.googlecode.com/svn/trunk ?
 * thumper goes to look
<thumper> Laibsch: I think you revision 19 may be quite large
<thumper> Laibsch: it is possible that our process that watches for output is killing the import prematurely
<Laibsch> OK, do you have sufficient privs to restart the import for https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/subdownloader/trunk ?
<thumper> Laibsch: it is running now
<Laibsch> cool, thanks
<thumper> Laibsch: but it looks as if it will be killed again :(
<Laibsch> :-(
 * Laibsch takes a look at r19
<thumper> Laibsch: I'll talk with the main import dude in about 8 hours
<thumper> Laibsch: it could be the revision after 19, not sure
 * thumper goes to sleep now
<Laibsch> thumper: sleep tight.  Thank you.
<Laibsch> thumper: Looks like it went through!
<Laibsch> Yay!
<Laibsch> Actually, I don't think it did.  It was just the error message was different
<lucas> hi
<lucas> I'm working on a script that fetches bug data from launchpad. apparently, edge.launchpad.net is slightly faster than launchpad.net itself. is the content of the DB the same, or is edge.launchpad.net lagging behind?
<jamesh> lucas: edge.launchpad.net runs off the same database as launchpad.net but has slightly newer code
<lucas> ok, thank you
<kiko> lucas, intriguing that it's slightly faster though!
<lucas> kiko: maybe it's just less loaded by other requests
<kiko> lucas, it runs on the same machines :)
<kiko> just different codebase
<kiko> and server processes
<lucas> then maybe you allocate too many server processes to edge ;)
<kiko> heh
<Hobbsee> lucas: don't say that.
<Hobbsee> lucas: if you're looking for slow, connect from au.
 * Hobbsee appreciates all speed gains :P
<nhandler> Could someone point me to a guide for setting up a LP hosted project to use LP as its Bug Tracker?
<kiko-fud> nhandler, well, help.launchpad.net contains all the documentation. what are you asking for specifically?
<mtaylor> nhandler: go to the project page, click "Change details"
<mtaylor> nhandler: there's a selection area in the middle "Bugs are tracked" ... there's not much more to it than that
<nhandler> mtaylor, Thanks. the project isn't mine, so I can't test it, but I'll pass the info along. Thanks
<twruottu> How do I remove a project/package from a bug?
<Peng> If you can't, just resolve it Invalid.
<mpt> That's bug 1342
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1342 in malone "Can't delete spurious "Affects" lines (bugtasks) from bug reports" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1342
<jcastro> kiko: around?
<kiko> jcastro, phone
<mathiaz> Hi - is there a text version of a team package bug reports (eg https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server/+packagebugs) ?
<kiko> mathiaz, not of the actual listing -- I'd love a CSV export to be done though
<mathiaz> kiko: well - I'm looking to extract the list of subscribed packages by a team - I'll scrape the html for now
<kiko> mathiaz, yeah, soon you'll be able to use a launchpad python client library -- just ask barry!
<Rinchen> >> LP meeting right now at #launchpad-meeting
<kiko> before people ask
<kiko> yes
<kiko> there is a weird iframe in every page on edge
<kiko> working on it :)
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad downtime on 17th, 18th and 19th June - see http://tinyurl.com/5bgye5 | https://launchpad.net | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 12 June 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad downtime at times on 17th, 18th and 19th June - see http://tinyurl.com/5bgye5 | https://launchpad.net | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 12 June 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<qense> are there currently changes being made in the beta template?
<qense> I've got an empty text box in the left-bottom of every page with the text 'close' under it, which seems clickabel, but isn't
<qense> and the drop-down boxes don't work
<kiko> heh
<kiko> <kiko> before people ask
<kiko> <kiko> yes
<kiko> <kiko> there is a weird iframe in every page on edge
<kiko> <kiko> working on it :)
<qense> ok :)
<qense> I just got an email from Tom Berger explaining all this
<intellectronica> qense: no, the empty box is a bug. the new bug page layout is here to stay :)
<qense> OK, I'm reading the email now. I think it explains everything
<qense> but what has happened to the image rendering? it's horrible now!
<kiko> image rendering?
<qense> well, not rendering of course, but their quality is horrible
<kiko> qense, shift-reload?
<matsubara> kiko: https://devpad.canonical.com/~matsubara/bug-page.png
<matsubara> intellectronica: ^
<qense> shift+r doesn't seem to do anything at all Weird FF
<beuno> kiko, also, the new bug page seems to have broken javascript for expanding the information on the right side\
<intellectronica> matsubara: anything in particular i should focus on? looks just like it does on mine
<intellectronica> beuno: really? what problem are you experiencing (with JS)?
<beuno> intellectronica, Error: initInlineHelp is not defined
<beuno> Source File: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/139202
<beuno> Line: 68
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 139202 in bzr ""Could not acquire lock" error doesn't tell you how to fix it" [Medium,Fix released] 
<matsubara> intellectronica: not sure how the page is supposed to look, but it sure looks weird to me. the Actions menu, the bug title wrapping, no icons for the dupe, privacy and question links
<intellectronica> beuno: yes. we're aware of that, but that's not related to the new bug page. that's a problem in the main template. hopefully we;ll have a fix shortly
<intellectronica> matsubara: don't worry, you'll get used to it with time :P
<beuno> intellectronica, ah, cool. Thanks  :)
<intellectronica> beuno: thanks for helping test these changes
<beuno> icons look cool  :)
<intellectronica> matsubara: if you find things changes that are too hard to swallow, raise bugs. we can still change stuff until the release
<intellectronica> beuno: cool. mpt will be thrilled to hear that
<matsubara> intellectronica: will do
<kiko> intellectronica, it's just system change shock syndrome. you will need to ignore the first weeks of complaints :)
<intellectronica> what complaints?
<qense> pedro already said he didn't like it ;)
<qense> <pedro_> iak looks awful
<qense> so that's one large bug traiger not liking it
<matsubara> intellectronica: so, the subscribers portlet and search portlet should disapper too?
<intellectronica> matsubara: at some point in the future, but for now they stay where they are
<qense> I've got someone at #ubuntu-youth who says the registration process is broken
<matsubara> intellectronica: okay, because they don't work for me (i.e. clicking the arrow doesn't unfold it)
<qense> he says he's sure that he has filled everything correctly.
<matsubara> qense: how broken?
<qense> the information 'can't be understand'
<qense> (ed)
<intellectronica> matsubara: yes. i suspect this is a result of the initInlineHelp JS error
<matsubara> okie
<intellectronica> matsubara: portlet collapsing/expanding doesn't work on any page :(
<matsubara> ouch
<qense> I
<qense>  ve got no problems with registereing
<qense> I think it's a problem of the user
<matsubara> qense: do you have the URL of the page? the one he's using to register
<qense> I gave him the https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug page
<matsubara> wrong one, should be launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<qense> but he wants to file a bug against ubuntu
<matsubara> oh, I thought you pointed him to file a bug about the registration problem
<qense> no :)
<qense> I'm asking him to copy the content of the field
<qense> he's using a @live.com address
<qense> and he doesn't want to give the address
<qense> are things like hotmail and live banned somehow?
<matsubara> surely not
<qense> OK, that's really weird
<matsubara> well, you can ask him to private message me describing the problem plus the data he's using
<qense> OK
<qense> (what's the command for PMing? :P)
<Jarlen> . /msg
<qense> ok
<qense> incomming PM
<matsubara> qense: you need to be registered on freenode to be able to private message
<matsubara> or he needs to be registered :-)
<qense> ah noo!
<beuno> oh, so, LP is giving my timeouts
<beuno> edge
<beuno> is that expected?
<beuno> (never got a timeout before)
<matsubara> beuno: sort of. edge is running really bleeding edge code there.
<beuno> matsubara, alright, as long as you guys know about, It's aaaaaaaall good
<SpookyET> hi
<SpookyET> Can one link me to a tutorial on how to use PPA's bzr? I'd like to store packages in bzr. Idealy, only "debian" folders. Do you use +junk?
<beuno> SpookyET, you want to get the latest version of bzr from PPA?
<SpookyET> beuno: I just want version control for the packages I upload to PPA.
<beuno> SpookyET, I don't follow. You don't need anything special to do that
<beuno> and they're not related in anyway
<SpookyET> beuno: Isn't bzr just for projects?
<beuno> SpookyET, bzr is for *anything* you want to use it for
<beuno> you can version your projects
* Rinchen changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad downtime at times on 17th, 18th and 19th June - see http://tinyurl.com/5bgye5 | https://launchpad.net | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 19 June 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<beuno> and you can upload them to PPA independently
<beuno> SpookyET, https://help.launchpad.net/BzrHowto
<beuno> maybe that's what you're looking for
<beuno> and, seperatly, https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart
<SpookyET> i presume that you can't store .orig.tar.gz or anything big like that
<beuno> well, you can, yes. Not sure why you would though. Versioning just code is much more useful
<SpookyET> It's not my code. 
<SpookyET> I want to use it for packages I modify or create
<Odeesi> hi
<beuno> SpookyET, so you just want to version the debian/ directory
<beuno> what size is the tar.gz?
<SpookyET> beuno: Yep. 
<SpookyET> beuno: from small to very large
<beuno> SpookyET, I recommend just versioning the debian/ directory
<beuno> and leave the rest out
<Odeesi> may i just ask a small question?
<beuno> but, well, bzr let's you do it anyway you want, so, unless files are in the hundreds of megs, choose any workflow that works for you
<SpookyET> it would have been nice if dh_make was smart enough to download the .tar.gz similar to pacman, conary
<beuno> Odeesi, sure
<Odeesi> well, I am running a rootserver with Ubuntu Dapper Drake... unfortunately, I now need software for it that requires Gutsy Gibbon... so, as I don't want to reinstall everything, is there any chance to upgrade to gutsy as edgy is no longer supported?
<beuno> Odeesi, ah, this probably isn't the channel to ask that
<beuno> #ubuntu would be more appropriate for support
<Odeesi> ah, okay... sorry ;)
<SpookyET> Odeesi: just create a dapper drake package
<SpookyET> beuno: bzr-builddeb I'm not sure it works without having everything
<Odeesi> well, the prob is that it's proprietary software... so I can't just create a dapper package :(
<SpookyET> Odeesi: is it in the repo, or downloaded from somwhere else?
<Odeesi> it's from somewhere else
<SpookyET> upgrade
<SpookyET> change sources.list
<Odeesi> well, that's the prob, I mean, if there would be a chance to either upgrade directly to gutsy or to upgrade first to edgy, it woulda be cool... but as edgy ain't supported anymore, the repo from edgy ain't available (at least to me) anymore
<SpookyET> Odeesi: backup and try gutsy directly
<Odeesi> well, that's the other problem ;) I don't have physical access to the server and am just able to connect via SSH... which is usually fine, but in this case it sorta s*cks 
<Odeesi> So I either need a possibility to upgrade to Gutsy directly or to somehow upgrade to edgy first
<SpookyET> Why haven't you upgraded years ago?
<Odeesi> because until now, I was happy with 6.06 LTS
<kiko> Odeesi, gutsy?
<Odeesi> I need to get to gutsy from dapper, yes
<kiko> why gutsy?
<kiko> why not hardy?
<Odeesi> because with hardy I would have the problem that e.g. Plesk doesn't work
<Odeesi> Parallels only provide installation packages for dapper and gutsy :(
<Odeesi> same with some other proprietary software
<kiko> Odeesi, I think iamfuzz is rectifying parallels at least
<Odeesi> well, that would be Plesk then... but other proprietary software I need also just works with older ubuntus... and gutsy is atm the version where I need to make the smalles compromises 
<kiko> Odeesi, I really wouldn't upgrade to gutsy if I were you
<Odeesi> why not?
<SpookyET> Odeesi: buggy crap
#launchpad 2008-06-13
<Bodsda> hey guys, im trying to upload some files to a branch on lp, but i get this error,. -- bod@bodubuntustu:~/tmpStuff/termtutor$ bzr push lp:termtutor
<Bodsda> <Bodsda> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Etermtutor-team/termtutor/termTutor/.bzr/branch/lock): Transport operation not possible: http does not support mkdir()
<mwhudson> bzr launchpad-login <your lp username>
<pkern> Is the new bugs page design for edge will to be deployed?
<wgrant> pkern: s/will/still/?
<wgrant> Edge won't update to RF for a little while yet.
<wgrant> Maybe in 35 minutes, but I may have my timezones confused.
<pkern> wgrant: Sorry for the typo.  Thanks.
<jamesh> wgrant: edge isn't being automatically updated at the moment due to a few speed regressions
<wgrant> jamesh: So, we've had this new feature announced 12 hours ago, and it won't be around for ages?
<jamesh> wgrant: we're looking to fix the speed regressions and get things up and running again
<jamesh> wgrant: staging will probably have it next update
<jamesh> staging looks to be one rev too old
<wgrant> jamesh: Ah. Might have been advisable to have given some estimation of when it was going to happen, then.
<jamesh> wgrant: the decision to roll back edge was probably made after the announcement, unfortunately :(
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> When does staging update?
<jamesh> wgrant: docs say "once a night".  I don't know when that is exactly
<wgrant> jamesh: OK, thanks anyway.
<whs> intellectronica# "In the new design, you'll see that the 'Actions' menu has gone." but https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/clubuntu/+bugs?search=Search&field.status=New&field.status=Incomplete&field.status=Confirmed&field.status=Triaged&field.status=In+Progress&field.status=Fix+Committed or https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/clubuntu/+bug/224837 still have a Actions menu
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 224837 in clubuntu "อัปโหลดฟอนต์ของ f0nt ขึ้น f0nt branch" [Medium,In progress] 
<intellectronica> whs: i know. sorry for the confusion. the new design is not yet in effect. i hope it will be soon
<mpt> Gooooooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> evening mpt!
<jodok> am i right that launchpad.net is down?
<intellectronica> jodok: yeah, seems like there's some kind of problem. we're checking it now. sorry for the inconvenience
<jodok> intellectronica: thumbs up
* mpt changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is down, Top Men are investigating | More downtime on June 17, 18, and 19: http://tinyurl.com/5bgye5 | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 19 June 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<intellectronica> jodok: looks like we're up again
<jodok> perfekt intellectronica, thanks
<Festor> I have a question about PPA. Can I use the same orig.tar for several packages of the same program in different versions of Ubuntu?
<cprov-out> Festor: yes, that's why we have them, in first place.
<Festor> how?
<cprov-out> Festor: so you don't have to re-upload a fat tarball every time
<Festor> PPA rejects myt packages
<Festor> I should use dput -f ?
<cprov-out> Festor: you have to use the same tarball already published in ubuntu.
<Festor> aMule 2.2.1 is not published
<Festor> in ubuntu at least
* mpt changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Downtime on June 17, 18, and 19: http://tinyurl.com/5bgye5 | Next meeting, all welcome: Thu 19 June 2008, 1800UTC #launchpad-meeting | Help: https://help.launchpad.net | Questions and spam reports: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<cprov-out> Festor: let me check why your upload in failing, one sec
<cprov-out> Festor: are submitting 106406c373ffde93e6787e6c93081bce 5992137 x11 optional amule_2.2.1.orig.tar.gz ?
<cprov-out> Festor: you PPA (~ppa1 version) has  194d698ae4d83cfb9bdf5928717a3e7c 5966518 x11 optional amule_2.2.1.orig.tar.gz
<cprov-out> Festor: that's why it is failing.
<jjesse> this may have been asked already, but is launchpad responding slow for others?
<jboisture> how do you set your launchpad identity in bzr in ubuntu hardy?
<beuno> jboisture, bzr launchpad-login
<beuno> actually, bzr launchpad-login your_username  :)
<jboisture> thanks
<beuno> :)
<jboisture> that worked great thanks
<whs> in https://edge.launchpad.net/clubuntu I saw a blank iframe at the bottom (build 6480)
<whs> seems that in every pages
<intellectronica> whs: we're aware of that, and are working on a fix
<whs> 6461 doesn't have this problem.
<bdmurray> intellectronica: Do you know if there is an issue regarding openoffice.org bug watches?
<intellectronica> bdmurray: i don't of anything, but if you suspect a problem, let's check
<intellectronica> gmb: do you know anything about them ooo bugwatches? ^^^
<bdmurray> bug 15451 shows a problem connecting
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 15451 in kdelibs "Kubuntu SMB issue with OpenOffice" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/15451
<gmb> intellectronica, bdmurray: Looking...
<bdmurray> the first 4 or 5 at https://bugs.launchpad.net/openoffice/+bugs do too
<gmb> bdmurray, intellectronica: Ah, looks like the URL we have for the OOo issue tracker is wrong. Well, it's right, but it's redirected to another URL. It seems that we're not handling the redirect properly.
<intellectronica> bdmurray: i can see some connection errors to the ooo bugtracker from two days ago
<bdmurray> gmb: Okay, thanks.  Should I submit a bug?
<gmb> bdmurray: No, I'll take care of it. Thanks for the heads-up.
<bdmurray> gmb: great, thank you!
<gmb> np.
<\sh> guys, the http -> https forwarder is not working somehow...is it known?
<mpt> \sh, works for me
<mpt> \sh, what is an example of an URL that doesn't redirect?
<\sh> mpt: forget about it...now it's working again...hopefully only a glitch at telemaxx 
<gmb> bdmurray: I've fixed the URL. It should hopefully start updating properly soon.
<bdmurray> gmb: wow, that was fast!
<gmb> bdmurray: Well, it was an easy fix in this case ;). The underlying problem still exists. We shouldn't barf when we get redirected. Or at least we should barf in a more helpful manner.
<gmb> Ah, that doesn't help. It's a meta refresh redirect rather than a straight HTTP one. So we're not doing anything wrong; we just can't get anything useful from the URL we were trying to get something useful from.
<intellectronica> that's evil
<gmb> intellectronica: Well, I guess it's predicated on the fact that they expect humans to be looking at the tracker rather than machines, which is a bit naive, but there you go.
<gmb> bdmurray: Looks like the OO.o bug watchs are updating correctly now. Any that are still showing errors should get cleaned up within the next 24 hours.
<bdmurray> gmb: great, thanks again
<gmb> No worries.
<calc> how hard would it be to add an icon in bug lists showing if a bug has been marked as upstream?
<calc> similar to how milestoned and mentoring bugs are now
#launchpad 2008-06-14
<_W_> how do I bzr push with ssh to launchpad from Windows? there's no ~/.ssh, so obviously bazaar doesn't know where to find my private key
<wgrant> _W_: That's probably more of a #bzr question.
<_W_> yeah nevermind, didn't have pageant running
<lifeless> wgrant: its relevant to #launchpad because #launchpad offers bzr hosting :P
<wgrant> lifeless: Perhaps. But a more useful response would likely have appeared more rapidly in #bzr.
<lifeless> wgrant: my point is that lurkers here that want to help (which you appear to be) should expect to develop some bzr skills
 * wgrant unfortunately lacks experience in bzr on Windows.
<persia> Why is this unfortunate?
<wgrant> Because it would have been useful 20 minutes ago
<persia> Ah.  I'd think you were fortunate not to have gained the experience, but I can see how it might help to be able to point to pageant quickly.
<lifeless> wgrant: well you have some now, you see :P
<wgrant> Yeah, I wasn't sure how SSH support would work on Windows.
<wgrant> Yep.
<_W_> hehe
<Peng> Are you planning to add bzr+http support to bazaar.launchpad.net?
<Peng> Statistics would be interesting, like what it did to server load, bandwidth usage, etc.
<Peng> Same with when the branch mirroring thingy is upgraded to a version of bzr that auto-detects bzr+http.
<owh> How is it possible that a person who creates a launchpad team can add me to that team without my permission or consent?
<persia> owh: Because you're a person, and not a team.  You can also remove yourself.
<persia> Personally, I find it convenient to say "Please add me to team foo", and have someone do it without further action on my part, although I can see the downside as well.
<owh> No, I'm not sure I'm getting my meaning across. This person created a team while I was asleep - literally - and I woke with an email that said that I was now part of that team.
<owh> Apart from the breach of trust that this entails, the person is using the team membership as a means to garner credibility and perceived support.
<persia> owh: That's an interesting use of a team, and definitely supports only sending invitations to those who are not already proposed members.
<owh> So, how did they add me to the team at all?
<persia> owh: Team admins have an interface to add people to the team.
<Peng> Credibility and support for what? Just a software project?
<persia> This currently sends an invitation if the object being added is a team, and just adds if the object being added is a person.
<persia> Peng: Not all teams on LP are software teams.  Some of the teams are decidedly odd.
<owh> ubuntu-marketing is in a phase of transition. There are some who feel there should be a board with directors, one of those created a team called ubuntu-marketing-core and added two people to the team - I've not spoken to the other person yet - they're still asleep, but I'm fairly sure they will also object to this as we both think there is no need.
<owh> So, it "feels" like a political grab for ground.
<owh> Rather than discussion that comes to consensus.
<persia> owh: Right.  Nothing you can do now except remove yourself, which puts you permanently on the "former members" list.
<owh> Hence my question about "How can this happen at all?" It's like I got subscribed to a mailing list without my consent, next thing I know I'll be fixing bugs I know nothing about :)
 * persia thought owh did that anyway
<owh> Heh, touche :)
<persia> No, it's a good thing :)
<owh> persia: Of course the difference is that I'm volunteering to fix bugs I know nothing about, rather than being drafted :)
<owh> So, is this phenomenon a "bug" or a "feature", or abuse of power?
<persia> owh: It's just a previously undocumented use-case.  Probably a bug is the best way to submit for review/consideration.
<owh> In my bug report, should I make mention of the team where this occurred, or is that just going to fan the flames?
 * owh will err on the side of caution and not make specific references.
<owh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/239909
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239909 in launchpad "Team Administrator can arbitrarily add members without any action from the LP user" [Undecided,New] 
<owh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/239911
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 239911 in launchpad "Former Member management needs preference" [Undecided,New] 
<boredandblogging> are LP mailing list requests being approved or is lists.ubuntu.com still the preferred way?
<beuno> boredandblogging, for ubuntu-related stuff, I believe lists.ubuntu.com is still prefered
<beuno> for everything else, LP
<beuno> and hi  :)
<boredandblogging> beuno: yeah, thats what I thought too, was trying to find some mailing list post that stated that
<beuno> ah, I've just read it on IRC a few times, so I don't have such a think
<boredandblogging> beuno: thanks
<persia> boredandblogging: Also, both are being approved, but by some of the same people.  l.u.c is generally the right place (as was said).
<boredandblogging> persia: got it
<Hobbsee> ooh, new icons.
<thumper> Hobbsee: where?
<Hobbsee> thumper: the ones for adding a new upstream task to a bug.
 * Hobbsee hasn't seen them that green before
<thumper> :)
<wgrant> Hmm, in the new UI, what if I want to add an attachment other than 'Add'?
<thumper> wgrant: I'm not sure I know what you mean there
<wgrant> Well, the Subscribers portlet has buttons like '(-) Yourself' and '(+) Someone else'
<wgrant> So the '(+) Add' in the attachments portlet must mean that I'm adding an 'Add' attachment.
<wgrant> Or your UI is inconsistent.
<wgrant> I find the latter more likely, unfortunately.
<thumper> wgrant: where are you looking?
<wgrant> The new bug page layout - it's only on staging at the moment.
<thumper> ah
<wgrant> https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wxmaxima/+bug/43150, for example.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 43150 in wxmaxima "[SRU] maxima frontends fail to connect" [Medium,Fix released] 
<thumper> wgrant: please file a bug
<wgrant> thumper: I've got quite a few to file about it, but I might wait until it actually lands on edge so I know it's not some unfinished version.
<thumper> wgrant: it won't land on edge until rollout (I think)
<thumper> wgrant: I'd say file a bug, or they'll think it is ok
<thumper> wgrant: feel free to say "thumper made me do it"
<thumper> :)
<wgrant> thumper: OK, but I was told yesterday that edge update was off only because of speed regressions.
<thumper> wgrant: yes, that is the case
<thumper> wgrant: but once we open the database for changes, we no longer release to edge
<thumper> wgrant: as we can't due to possible database incompatibilities
<thumper> wgrant: and we have hit that mark
<wgrant> Right, and that's ~ half-way through the cycle?
<wgrant> So I shall file them.
<thumper> wgrant: theoretically Friday past, but most likely Monday coming
 * thumper goes to sleep now
<wgrant> Night.
<thumper> night
<gianmt> guys why leave on the code page the instructions to push the repository like bzr push lp:~poppler-python/poppler-python/trunk if it doesn't work
<gianmt> just update the page saying that bzr+ssh:// should be used instead
<Peng> gianmt: Run 'bzr launchpad-login $username'
<ddaa> gianmt: file about displaying "bzr launchpad-login $username" on the code page.
<ddaa> s/file about/file a bug about/
<DanielRM> What's the purpose of the Launchpad IRC channel?
<gianmt> ddaa, I will, thanks
<gianmt> thanks Peng as well of course :)
<ddaa> DanielRM: let users talk about launchpad, and get in touch with developers.
<ddaa> In the past the development talk happened here too, but it was moved to a private IRC server.
<Peng> DanielRM: Whining when bazaar.launchpad.net is slow. :)
 * Peng ducks.
<ddaa> Peng: that's a very good use
<DanielRM> ddaa: OK. I was just wondering whether you offered any support, in particular support for using Launchpad. :P
<ddaa> do not forget complaining when code imports do not work
<ddaa> that's one of the support place
<ddaa> though last I checked the main support forum was answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
 * DanielRM groans.
<DanielRM> I just can't figure out bug submission.
<ddaa> answers.l.n is not for bugs
<ddaa> it's for questions, and answers
<ddaa> i.e. support or administrivia
<rockstar> DanielRM, what's your specific problem?
<DanielRM> The miracle of open-source... you can never figure out where you're supposed to be. ;-)
<DanielRM> rockstar: I just needed help in submitting a bug after an error in, I suspect, Nautilus. The submission forms always confuse me, though; I never know what's expected of me.
<rockstar> What's confusing you?
<ddaa> that's a launchpad problem, not an open source problem
<DanielRM> ddaa: I know. I'm a strong proponent of open-source really.
<rockstar> ddaa, launchpad has no problems.  :)
<rockstar> Also, my poo doesn't stink.
 * ddaa does not know how to take that
<DanielRM> rockstar: figuring out exactly which package from the list offered, for one, or alternatively which project. And then after that I remember quite a few forms which were worded in a way which confused me. :(
<ddaa> Maybe I could point out that worked on launchpad for 3.5 years
<ddaa> so I am in a very good position to know that it DOES have problems
<ddaa> Or maybe I could say something about the smell of my poo.
<DanielRM> Can I just ask what the fixation here is with poo?
<ddaa> DanielRM: I'm trying to determine that too. Actually I believe that rockstar has anosmia.
<ddaa> DanielRM: one technique some people use is "file a bug on some random package or product and wait for people to route the bug to the right place"
<ddaa> however it has the unpleasant side effect of generating some ill-will.
<ddaa> Another technique is to go on #ubuntu and try to catch the attention of someone who's something intelligent to say.
<DanielRM> ddaa: I would ask what grounds you have for believing that, but I don't think I want to know, given that short of the most worrying situations he'd be better positioned to determine the smell of his own faeces.
<rockstar> ddaa, I'm on the code team.  :)  Thus, saying that nothing I create has problems.  I was being fececious.  :)
<ddaa> DanielRM: occam's razor
<ddaa> rockstar: that's funny, I was on this team too. You'r probably the poor soul who's been hired to fill my slot.
<rockstar> DanielRM, #ubuntu-bugs is much more helpful than #ubuntu for things like this.
<DanielRM> Hmmm.
<DanielRM> OK, to #ubuntu-bugs it is, then.
<DanielRM> Thanks. :)
<siretart> hm. no idea how I did it, but I'm now logged in as bigjools on https://dogfood.launchpad.net/.. hmmm
<bigjools> siretart: thanks for letting me know, I've seen it happen myself too (logged in as others that is)
<sistpoty> hi...
<siretart> bigjools: does this happen on edge as well?
<sistpoty> hm... trying to look at bug #230350 gets me regular timeouts... any idea?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230350 in chmsee "Missing Debian Maintainer field" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230350
<bigjools> siretart: I really, really hope not.  I shut dogfood down for now anyway
<sistpoty> (I'm using stable btw)
<bigjools> try edge
<bdodson> Can anyone help me with this?:  bzr: ERROR: Generic bzr smart protocol error: Permission denied: "Ben Dodson cannot create branches owned by Ben Dodson"
<lifeless> eep
<lifeless> thats interesting
<lifeless> mwhudson_: ^ if you are around, or jml: ^
<lifeless> bdodson: can you start by filing a question on launchpad-bazaar - https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar
<mwhudson_> i am here but haven't had breakfast yet
<mwhudson_> :)
<lifeless> mwhudson_: I'm two hours retarded, whats your excuse
<mwhudson_> lifeless: weekend?
<lifeless> mmm, fair enough
<lifeless> :)
<cprov> siretart: can you reproduce the problem in dogfood now ?
<siretart> cprov: it seems I have been 'logged out' now.. however since I don't know how I triggered that, I cannot comment if I can reproduce it or not
<cprov> siretart: okay
<bdodson> sure
<bdodson> thanks
#launchpad 2008-06-15
<geser> siretart: the timeouts on bug 230350 are "normal". the bug has that many tasks that LP timeouts regularly
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 230350 in chmsee "Missing Debian Maintainer field" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/230350
<sistpoty> geser: well, it displays on edge, and I'm starting to learn the email interface right now :)
<paulburton> does anyone know if launchpad is having some kind of problem right now with uploads to PPAs?
<paulburton> I upload a package and nothing happens
<paulburton> oh, there we go, just a little late :P
<sayers> Is there a way I can attach a .odf to a blueprint?
<whs> hello, I'm pushing lp:~clubuntu/clubuntu/packages branch to bzr and I noticed that I put the wrong series so I hit ctrl+c and when I push again, it have a remote lock. how can I break this lock?
<jamesh> "bzr break-lock url-of-remote-branch"
<whs> thanks
<whs> why https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu still focus at gutsy?
<LaserJock> any vcsimport person around?
<LaserJock> mwhudson_: around?
<whs> Why there is Launchpad PPA <no_reply@launchpad.net> and Launchpad Buildd System <noreply@launchpad.net>
<mwhudson__> LaserJock: yeah
<LaserJock> mwhudson: the openbabel vcsimport seems to have died
 * mwhudson looks
<mwhudson> LaserJock: i'm 90% sure that it will fix itself when the code import slaves get updated to hardy
<LaserJock> right
<mwhudson> which is very soon, i hope
<LaserJock> seemed like it was blaming pysvn
<mwhudson> yeah
<mwhudson> often a good target
<LaserJock> ok cool, I'll watch for the announcement and ping you if it doesn't fix itself after then
<mwhudson> i could test on staging (the staging machines are on hardy already)
<mwhudson> but it's a bit of a fiddle -- have to copy a bunch of files around
<mwhudson> and it's sunday afternoon for me :)
<LaserJock> yeah np
<mwhudson> i'll give the sysadmins another poke too
<Valsum> Hello! I'm trying to update my GPG key in LP, but it seems the keyserver is down.
<Valsum> ...since yesterday
<mish__> Hello - I'm having trouble registering my openPGP key on launchpad.  It uploads fine, and launchpad tells me it has sent me an email, but I have not received any email.
<Hobbsee> !weekend
<ubottu> It's a weekend.  Often on weekends, the paid developers, and a lot of the community, may not be around to answer your question.  Please be patient, wait longer than you normally would, or try again during the working week.
<mish__> I receive plenty of other email from launchpad fine (comments on bugs mainly), so I'm a bit confused.  Any advice?  Google didn't help much ...
<mish__> my email address is mishd@fastmail.fm - in case that helps track it down, or I leave and some lovely person wants to email me a link to the obvious solution I missed while googling ... ;-)
<Hobbsee> \o/ another fastmailer
<Hobbsee> mish__: it's not in the junk mail or anything?
<mish__> ah just checked a folder it got filtered into - and it's there
 * mish__ hangs head in shame
<mish__> but thunderbird should have checked that folder and told me about it - the email has been there 18 hours without thunderbird noticing
<mish__> sigh
<mish__> thanks for responding to me anyway
<Hobbsee> mish__: is thunderbird only checking for new mail in your inbox?
<Hobbsee> mish__: and are you subscribed to that folder in thunderbird?
<mish__> no it should be checking for email in quite a few folders, including that one.  I am subscribed to it - at least if I right click on the folder, choose properties, the box "Check this folder for new messages" is ticked.
<mish__> So I'm a bit confused, but never mind.
<Hobbsee> mish__: there's a specific option in thunderbird.
<Hobbsee> mail.check_all_imap_folders_for_new --> add it, and set it to tru
<Hobbsee> e
<Hobbsee> then it will get all the mail for all the folders that you're subscribed to - or the headers of it, anyway.
<mish__> is that in the advanced options bit?  the thunderbird equivalent of about:config ?
<mish__> just found it
<mish__> it was false.  Thank you for that :)
<Hobbsee> yes :)
<Hobbsee> y/w :)
<Susana> hi, is there a way i can find out a list of applications that belong to ubuntu main repository and whose development is made in lauchpad?
<ahmadtarek> Hi, is there any launchpad admin who can remove this release from linuxlittle project (https://edge.launchpad.net/linuxlittle/0.1.x/0.01)?
<Hobbsee> ahmadtarek: try the /toipc
<ahmadtarek> @Hobbsee I posted to answers but no one respond to me
<mpt> Goooooooooooooooooood afternoon Launchpadders!
<Hobbsee> midnight greetings, mpt!
<RainCT> Hi
<RainCT> Is there any LP developer arround? I think I've just found an evil bug :P
<RainCT> (but a really evil one :))
<intellectronica> RainCT: yes?
<RainCT> intellectronica: In code.launchpad.net, if you go to «Change branch details» it seems like the Owner field doesn't contain teams of which you are an indirect member
<intellectronica> RainCT: it may be intentional, i'm not sure
<RainCT> intellectronica: so the box defaults to the first value which is yourself, and if you change something else and submit you are changing the owner of the branch to yourself
<RainCT> intellectronica: and to make it even nicer, if you are indirect member of a team you can't request direct membership and so you can't change the ownership back to the original team :)
<intellectronica> RainCT: are you ok to file a bug at https://edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+filebug ?
<intellectronica> RainCT: the launchpad-bazaar should be around in a couple of hours, so that way you they'll pick it up promptly
<intellectronica> RainCT: if not, i'm happy to raise it myself
<RainCT> ok, bug #240210
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 240210 in launchpad-bazaar "Changing the details of a branch owned of a team of which you are an indirect member will cause the branch ownership to be transferred to you" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/240210
<RainCT> thanks for your help
<intellectronica> RainCT: thank /you/ !
<laga> do the PPAs support .ddebs these days?
<rhkfin> Hi! Are there any guidelines of what kind of teams are ok. Is it OK that Launchpad groups becomes Facebook2: a group for those with dogs, another for people who hate dogs. A team for smokers: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-smokers
<rockstar> rhkfin, Well, since it lacks the social network aspects, I suspect that a group like that still wouldn't be very helpful.
<Spads> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-en-us-fargo
<cyberix> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pq/+bug/237300 Why was this changed to invalid for wine?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 237300 in wine "main window disappears from the Window list" [Undecided,New] 
<cyberix> The upstream bugbase says resolved
<bimberi> cyberix: The upstream resolution is set to "WORKSFORME" which is, in essence, a rejection.
<rhkfin> rockstar: I agree.. But my question was that are people allowed to start any groups they want or are groups moderated in any way? I think that a group for smokers is not needed (but exists already: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-smokers )
<rhkfin> hmm.. or https://edge.launchpad.net/~canonical-smokers
<Festor> hi
<Festor> I want make deb packages for all version of Ubuntu
<Festor> of aMule 2.2.1
<Festor> but when I send the diff.gz with the same orig.tar the PPP rejects it
<Festor> hi,  I want make deb packages for all version of Ubuntu of aMule 2.2.1 but when I send the diff.gz with the same orig.tar the PPP rejects it. Despite I specified in every changelog the Ubuntu version
<Festor> hi,  I want make deb packages for all version of Ubuntu of aMule 2.2.1 but when I send the diff.gz with the same orig.tar the PPP rejects it. Despite I specified in every changelog the Ubuntu version
<geser> Festor: there can only be one version/release in your PPA
<Festor> :(
<Festor> ok
<geser> so if you want to have packages for gutsy/hardy/etc. you need to make an upload for each one with a slight different version
<geser> e.g. attach the distibution name to the revision
<Festor> even change the changelog for evey version of Ubuntu doesnt worj
<Festor> work*
<geser> Festor: all the debs for one of your packages share a directory and as only the version string is included in the filename and not the distribution name you need to have a different version for each distribution you want debs for
#launchpad 2009-06-08
 * alkisg reminds cprov to have a look at the uid changing question (https://answers.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/72982) whenever he has some time - and thanks him! :)
<alkisg> cprov, thank you very much and sorry for the trouble :)
<cprov> alkisg: hello there, did it work ?
<alkisg> Yeah, fine, `apt-key list` no longer shows "Test PPA" :)
<cprov> alkisg: does it show the new UID properly encoded ?
<alkisg> Yes I can see it correctly. Did you copy/paste it?
<alkisg> No encoding or transliteration problems whatsoever
<cprov> alkisg: great, I've used it's utf-8 form, it's the only encode supported by gnupg in ubuntu
<alkisg> Thanks again
<cprov> alkisg: np, you are welcome.
<mpt> Which is the appropriate "project" for a bug report about Launchpad mailing lists?
<mwhudson> mpt: probably registry
<mwhudson> (given that that's barry's team)
<mpt> ok, thanks
<oldman_> hi, i've had a 'we were unable to establish your connection with the upstream authors' e-mail for some translation uploads
<oldman_> how do I get these unblocked? (as the e-mail doesn't tell me) :)
<henninge> oldman_: Please respond to the mail and explain your relation to the upstream authors or have upstream contact us directly.
<oldman_> ok
<oldman_> its a bit odd, because I my gtk-recordmydesktop ones went through fine, but the qt-recordmydesktop ones got blocked :)
<ara> hello all :)
<ara>  does anyone know the state of question 73212?
<ara>  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/73212
<ara>  is there a way to escalate that?
<pcabido> I'm have some problems with launchpad, anyone with some time to help me?
<mwhudson> pcabido: maybe
<mwhudson> pcabido: what problems are you having?
<pcabido> I can't add a translation but I think I should be able to
<pcabido> https://translations.launchpad.net/gtg
<pcabido> for example I can add for dutch, but I can't add for portuguese
<henninge> pcabido: It only shows you youre preferred languages.
<henninge> s/youre/your/
<pcabido> yes, but that apart, listing all the languages
<pcabido> I can add a dutch translation but not a portuguese, why?
<henninge> pcabido: because you do not have portugese set as a preferred language?
<henninge> pcabido: Why would you start a translation on a language that you do not speak?
<pcabido> I have portuguese set as my prefered language
<henninge> oh
<henninge> pcabido: what's your launchpad name?
<pcabido> pcabido
<henninge> ;)
<dpm> pcabido, henninge: I think it's because there is no team set up for Portuguese translation there -> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/+groups/gnome-translation-project
<henninge> dpm: I was going to check on the groups ...
<henninge> ;-)
<henninge> dpm: but it is open permissions
<henninge> dpm: and there is no Dutch team either
<dpm> henninge: there is a Dutch team
<pcabido> yes, there's a dutch team
<dpm> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/~gnome-l10n-nl
 * henninge is blind 
<henninge> Sorry
<henninge> ;)
<dpm> :)
<pcabido> anyway having open permissions it should be ok to submit a translation for a group that doesn't exist or no?
<henninge> yes, https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/gtg offers me Esperanto translations (that is in my preferred languages) although there is no team for it.
<henninge> pcabido: so do you get an untranslated (130 untranslated) for Dutch on that page?
<pcabido> henninge: yep
<henninge> pcabido: that is strange ...
<pcabido> I'm able to change the dutch but no the portuguese
<pcabido> yes.. indeed. I wanted to check with someone here before I started to claim it was a bug :P
<henninge> pcabido: so you are saying that you cannot enter anything here: ?
<henninge> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/gtg/trunk/+pots/gtg/pt/+translate
<pcabido> nop, nothing
<henninge> pcabido: do you get a static page?
<pcabido> yes, I get a static page with the list of results but I can't change none of them
<henninge> pcabido: I mean, no edit fields.
<pcabido> there are no input fields
<henninge> pcabido: let me try this with my test account ...
<pcabido> ok
<pcabido> take your time
<henninge> pcabido: please try changing the permissions to "structured" and tell me if that helps.
<henninge> https://translations.launchpad.net/gtg/+changetranslators
<pcabido> henninge: I'm not a admin but I'll pass that info
<henninge> pcabido: please do that.
<henninge> pcabido: Also, he/she should talk to the owner of the translation group when using that group for the project.
<pcabido> ok
<mpt> egh, who designed the "Private archives subscriptions" page?
<Daviey> Hi, If a person has multiple PPA's, do they really share the same gpg key?
<Daviey> :o
<bigjools> Daviey: yes, they do
<bigjools> mpt: feel free to design a better one
<Daviey> bigjools: Will it stay this way, or do ou think it will change?
<bigjools> Daviey: it will stay this way
<Daviey> bigjools: ok thanks
<bigjools> np
<jpds> bigjools: morning.
<bigjools> jpds: howdy
<pan1nx> is there a tool that you can directly download the files from a PPA? or you always need to add the PPA to the sources.list and apt-get download ?
<gnomefreak> pin the packages you dont want
<pan1nx> gnomefreak, can you more detailed?
<gnomefreak> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<pan1nx> I want the files in a package
<gnomefreak> oh not package itself?
<pan1nx> apt-get source...
<pan1nx> dsc, deb, orig.tar...
<pan1nx> all those
<pan1nx> I remember that was a discussion some long time...
<pan1nx> about such tool
<gnomefreak> yeah that i would say either a script or get them from PPA but there is no way around that AFAIK
<pan1nx> someone did something in python
<pan1nx> ok
<pan1nx> thanks
<gnomefreak> np
<pan1nx> I was hoping to see something in the ubuntu-dev-tools
<jpds> pan1nx: You mean like dgetlp?
<aquarius> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/323 says "If the Launchpad user id you want is already in use...they may just give it to you." How does another user give me their launchpad ID?
<mpt> noodles775, bigjools: What is the effect if someone subscribes you to a private PPA but you haven't retrieved the token yet? In that state, can you do anything with the PPA that you couldn't do before?
<soren> aquarius: The change their name and you change yours to their old one?
<aquarius> soren: cool; if that's the way to do it, I'll get on that
<soren> aquarius: I think that's how I did it.
<aquarius> and they can change their ID to whatever they want, and that frees up their old ID?
<soren> aquarius: I'm hesitant to answer, really, because I'd hate to mess things up for you. I believe that's what I did, when I was in the same situation (taking over "soren" from someone else on Launchpad).
<aquarius> soren: *nod*
<pan1nx> jpds COOL! that's exactly what I wanted
<aquarius> soren: I shall wait for a more firm answer from LP people ;-)
<soren> :)
 * aquarius waves at abentley
<abentley> aquarius: That would certainly work.
<aquarius> abentley: is that the correct way to do it?
<mpt> asac, <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Specs/KarmicAptUrlPpaPolicy> says "Continue white-list for apt-url". Does that mean 9.04 already includes a repository whitelist?
<mpt> (I'm asking here because it's relevant to bug 376603)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376603 in launchpad "An 'Add this PPA' link should appear on PPA pages using AptURL" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376603
<asac> mpt: technically yes. only whitelisted third party repo is partner though (meaning the documented process still needs real world testing)
<asac> mpt: but, outcome of the discussion was that there will be no such button on launchpad PPAs for now
<mpt> asac, I suggest testing that process soon-ish on the Ubuntu One PPA :-)
<asac> mpt: yes. thats the idea
<mpt> asac, is anyone working on that now?
<asac> mpt: but they are aware ... now we need an application :) (or somebody to approach us at least)
<mpt> asac, are instructions published anywhere on how to apply for inclusion?
<asac> yes ... second
<asac> mpt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThirdPartyRepositoryApplicationProcess + https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThirdPartyWhitelistApplicationTemplate
<mpt> excellent, thanks asac
<asac> mpt: if you have comments let us know
<abentley> aquarius: I don't know of a correct way.  I've only seen cases where the desired userid was inactive.
<aquarius> abentley: no worries; I've mailed the dude who currently has "sil" to tell him that the way he changes is to change his name and then tell me. We'll ignore the race condition in this approach for now :-)
<jpds> pan1nx: Good to hear, if you want something in ubuntu-dev-tools, just file a bug against it.
<pcabido> henninge: structured doesn't solve the problem
<henninge> pcabido: we tried to reproduce the problem locally and couldn't. Not good.
<pcabido> henninge: ?
<bigjools> mpt: there is no difference.  The person who has the subscription needs to find out what their token is regardless of our implementation details of when its generated.
<henninge> pcabido: I am just saying that my first assumption as to what the problem is does not seem to be true.
<henninge> pcabido: and not being able to reproduce it locally does not help ... ;(
<pcabido> oh ok, do you have any suggestion of what to do/try next?
<mpt> bigjools, thanks, I commented in bug 376597 about that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 376597 in soyuz "Private PPA invitation is unclear about expiry date effect or confirmation requirement" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/376597
<henninge> pcabido: no, not yet. Sorry.
<bigjools> mpt: ok thanks
<bigjools> mpt: actually I will expand on what I just said, in the bug
<mpt> ok :-)
<bigjools> mpt: thanks for the feedback BTW, you're among the few :)
<mpt> you're welcome
<mpt> I still love Launchpad ;-)
<bigjools> mpt: you *are* Launchpad's bug tracker
<bigjools> I'm sure it's you with the nick ubottu
<mpt> And sorry about the "who designed that" earlier, that wasn't helpful
<bigjools> ah no worries
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: sinzui | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Launchpad's Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<sinzui> Herb: can you apply a subtle blend of psychology and extreme violence  to the launchpad list on lists.ubuntu.com? I am not getting email, I believe firefox changed my username/emailaddress.. I can send to the list though
<herb> sinzui: um. l.u.c has launchpad-users and launchpad-announce.  I don't (knowingly) have admin access to either.
<sinzui> herb: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/launchpad/ says otherwise
<herb> sinzui: fine.  you would have to use logic and stuff.
<sinzui> herb: If I did that, all my canonical list would not be broken
<herb> sinzui: which email address should be subscribed?
<sinzui> herb: I think curtis.hovey@canonical.com, since I can send
<sinzui> herb: I have requested my password 3 times
<herb> oh hey. there's a pending subscription request from you.
<sinzui> herb: please approve it, pretty please
<herb> sinzui: it's approved.
<herb> sinzui: need anything else?
<sinzui> as a matter of fact, can you help with this https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/73579
<kirkland> hi guys ...  question for you ...  screen-profiles was renamed in launchpad to byobu ...  would it be possible to symlink a directory at http://ppa.launchpad.net/screen-profiles to the directory that provides http://ppa.launchpad.net/byobu ?
<bigjools> kirkland: you renamed the user?
<cprov> kirkland: possibly what's the problem in keep both PPAs active ?
<cprov> bigjools: ftr, users with PPAs can't be renamed since 2.2.5
<bigjools> cprov: that's what I thought :)
<bigjools> which is why I am checking what's happened
<kirkland> bigjools: https://edge.launchpad.net/~screen-profiles -> 404
<kirkland> bigjools: which is okay by me ...  everything is done as byobu now
<kirkland> bigjools: but as of now, every screen-profiles ppa user has to individually edit their sources.list to upgrade from the last screen-profiles package to byobu
<bigjools> kirkland: oh I see, you want to link from the old name that never had a PPA?
<bigjools> ah no then
<kirkland> bigjools: hmm, it *definitely* had a ppa
<bigjools> kirkland: did you rename the user screen-profiles -> byobu before we released LP 2.2.5?
<soren> http://ppa.launchpad.net/screen-profiles/ ?
<soren> Oh, never mind me.
<kirkland> bigjools: i don't know
<kirkland> bigjools: i can find the date, if you need
<kirkland> bigjools: it was renamed on approximately May 4th
<bigjools> kirkland: if you did, it was before 2.2.5 because we prevented person renaming if they have a PPA in that release.  The problem is that you end up with two repos, neither of which are in sync with what LP thinks is in there.
<kirkland> bigjools: right
<kirkland> bigjools: i think that's the situation
<bigjools> argh
<kirkland> bigjools: i think this is solvable with a symlink from the screen-profiles dir to the byobu dir, no?
<bigjools> kirkland: not that easy :(
<kirkland> bigjools: oh, okay
<kirkland> bigjools: well, if this is really off the wall, ignore me :-)
<kirkland> bigjools: i can live without it
<bigjools> kirkland: actually if you know that everything in the old PPA is superseded by packages in the new one, we can probably just delete the old one
<bigjools> and make your symlink for convenience
<kirkland> bigjools: yes, that's absolutely true
<kirkland> bigjools: the new ppa publishes superceded versions of everything the old one published
<bigjools> kirkland: you've got screen-profiles in the old one but not in the new one
<kirkland> bigjools: ?  I guess i don't understand
<kirkland> bigjools: i see screen-profiles here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~byobu/+archive/ppa
<bigjools> kirkland: look in http://ppa.launchpad.net/screen-profiles/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/s/screen-profiles/
<bigjools> compare with http://ppa.launchpad.net/byobu/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/s/
<kirkland> bigjools: ah, okay
<kirkland> bigjools: so i should send new builds of screen proflies to the byobu ppa
<kirkland> bigjools: wait for those to build, and come back to you?
<bigjools> kirkland: sure thing
<kirkland> bigjools: thanks!
 * bigjools is pleased to help
<bigjools> kirkland: BTW, is this the "server bling" stuff I missed at AH?
<kirkland> bigjools: yessir :-)
<bigjools> kirkland: me want!
<kirkland> bigjools: heh :-)  well it's right there
<kirkland> bigjools: if you're on karmic already, just type 'byobu'
<kirkland> bigjools: if you're on jaunty, select-screen-profile, and then 'screen'
<bigjools> kirkland: my server is hardy :)
<kirkland> bigjools: then you'll add this ppa
<kirkland> bigjools: byobu ppa, then apt-get install byobu, then run byobu
<cprov> kirkland: screen-profile pool/ has nothing new, it can be simply replaced by a link to byobu/ one.
<sinzui> danilos: have you seen the email about the Philippines translation team to feedback@? What do we do about negligent teams?
<danilos> sinzui: that's something people in charge of the group should take care of
<danilos> sinzui: if it's ubuntu team, ubuntu translation coordinator (owner of the translation group) should handle it
<sinzui> I will convey that information
<danilos> sinzui: dpm is a good guy to point them at :)
<dpm> sinzui: can you forward the e-mail to ubuntu-translation-coordinator(at)lists.launchpad.net? As Danilo says, you can point them out to me as well
<sinzui> dpm thank you
<dpm> np
<kirkland> cprov: cool, thanks.
<kirkland> bigjools: looks like the builds are done, published to ~byobu
<bigjools> cprov, can you do the symlink for kirkland please?
<cprov> bigjools: you are doing a nice job as irc-proxy :)
<bigjools> cprov: I don't have many uses, so any excuse to feel helpful is good :)
 * kirkland hugs bigjools and cprov 
<cprov> kirkland: http://ppa.launchpad.net/screen-profiles/ is a symlink to the byobu PPA
<cprov> kirkland: bear in mind that any pinning rule has to refer to the byobu Origin, the ones for "LP-PPA-screen-profiles" will fail.
<kirkland> cprov: cool, thanks
<popey> hullo! How can i rename my launchpad account? I cant see an option to do it
<salgado> popey, should be at /people/+me/+edit
<sinzui> popey: Choose change details on your profile page. your launchpad-id is the name
<sinzui> We really must stop using name when we mean launchpad-id in the UI
<popey> you sure?
<popey> there is the display name field which is "Alan Pope" then the next field is Name: "alanpope" which is not modifiable
<sinzui> popey: do you have a ppa?
<popey> i do
<sinzui> that is why changing your name will break the ppa
<popey> can i throw the ppa, change name and then recreate it?
<popey> s/throw/delete/
<sinzui> popey: you can ask a question at https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad and I will assign it to an admin who can force the rename
<popey> ace
<popey> thank you
<popey> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/73654 sinzui
<sinzui> popey: I assigned it to an admin. I'll check back in a few hours to see that someone is working on it
<popey> many thanks
<vadi2> What needs to be done in order to have LP link commit names to the username?
<LarstiQ> vadi2: `bzr whoami` should match one of your registered email addresses
<vadi2> aha, thank you
<rickspencer31> ug
<rickspencer31> creating a graphical logon with python-launchpadib is kicking my ass
<rickspencer31> it keeps seg faulting
<LarstiQ> segfault?
<LarstiQ> not a backtrace?
<rickspencer31> LarstiQ: nope, it just seg faults
<LarstiQ> rickspencer31: nice
<rickspencer31> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python-launchpadlib/+bug/384643
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 384643 in python-launchpadlib "credentials.get_request_token function causes a segmentation fault" [Undecided,New]
<rickspencer31> I assume it has something to do with threading, but can't figure out what
<rickspencer31> my brilliant scheme was to create a re-usable gtk logon dialog for launchpad
<LarstiQ> without looking closer at the actual code, one source of segfaults I'm familiar with is instantiating a ui widget before the application runs
<LarstiQ> ie, missing QApplication([]) before QMainWindow()
<LarstiQ> same for wx, and opengl to an extent
 * LarstiQ is not too familiar with gtk programming
<thekorn> rickspencer31, the login dialog works for me, no segfault
<rickspencer31> ?
<rickspencer31> thekorn: that's very weird
<rickspencer31> have you tried it multiple times?
<rickspencer31> delete ~/.local/pm-dashboard and try
<rickspencer31> again
<rickspencer31> it *usually* seg faults for me
<rickspencer31> thekorn: thanks a lot for testing it for me
<thekorn> rickspencer31, tested it 4 times now, it always worked,
<rickspencer31> that is sooo weird
 * rickspencer31 pounds head on desk
<thekorn> the UI is freezing, but no segfault
<rickspencer31> ?
<rickspencer31> is it just taking a while for the buttons to show up?
<thekorn> after clicking on the "lp says I'm done" button
<rickspencer31> the dialog does not disapear?
<thekorn> yes, the UI is unresponsive for a while
<rickspencer31> the dialog should disapear, and then you should be able to use the menus
<rickspencer31> *sigh*
<thekorn> rickspencer31, ok, now it always segfaults
<rickspencer31> hmm
<rickspencer31> here's the thing, I didn't know that I could cause seg faults with python'
<rickspencer31> I mean, I know I suck at programming, but I didn't realize I was this seriously bad at it :(
<LarstiQ> rickspencer31: don't be too hard on yourself
<LarstiQ> rickspencer31: a segfault happens in C
<thekorn> rickspencer31, sorry, can't look at the code in depth right now, but still confirmed: under some circumstances there are segfaults
<LarstiQ> rickspencer31: ideally it wouldn't happen, but you're exposing a condition in a library that results in a segfault
<LarstiQ> rickspencer31: it does happen programming python, but not a lot
<rickspencer31> LarstiQ: right, it should rather throw an exception, right?
<rickspencer31> thanks thekorn
<LarstiQ> rickspencer31: yeah, but it goes wrong somewhere in C land
<rickspencer31> LarstiQ: does that mean it's a bug in launchpadlib, or that I am using it wrong, or both?
<LarstiQ> rickspencer31: again, without looking at it, my guess is your use of gtk is more likely
<rickspencer31> LarstiQ: okay, thanks
<ethana2> I'm being trolled
<ethana2> https://answers.launchpad.net/xkeyboard-config/+question/73280
<ethana2> This account, https://answers.launchpad.net/~ethan-anderson , should be deleted
<ethana2> and its email address banned from future use with launchpad
<ethana2> ..and nicks should not be able to include both latin and cyrrilic characters
<ethana2> Cyrillic*
<czajkowski> evening
<ethana2> czajkowski: good evening
<ethana2> oh my..
<ethana2> This troll is really, really, really bad
<ethana2> I made a filter for my email so he couldn't harass me
<ethana2> so he made a launchpad account to look like mine
<ethana2> and has been wreaking havok on launchpad and getting me literally hundreds of emails from it
<ethana2> he is wasting more of Canonical's resources than 20 users operating normally
<ethana2> czajkowski: are you a launchpad administrator?
<czajkowski> ethana2: nope
<ethana2> k
<ethana2> ok, his nick changed to [deleted]
<ethana2> but is there anything stopping him from coming back 30 minutes from now?
<ethana2> it's not /actually/ deleted, he probably just changed it to that
<ethana2> probably did that last time too
<ethana2> ok, I see, it is deactivated
<ethana2> thank you much, whoever took care of that
<ethana2> He'll probably come back and do the same thing with a different email address, so I'll see you guys then I guess
<ethana2> in the mean time, have a good day
<ethana2> the troll is back.
<ethana2> https://answers.launchpad.net/xkeyboard-config/+question/73280
<ethana2> https://answers.launchpad.net/~ethan-anderson
<ethana2> I don't know why he's able to do this, but I'd like it ended permanently
<ethana2> That account has been disabled twice already
<ethana2> this will be the third time
<beuno> kiko, any ideas  ^
<ethana2> If launchpad dissallowed nicks from having both latin and cyrrilic characters at once, that would improve this greatly
<maxb> Why, ooi?
<kiko> beuno, on what?
<LarstiQ> ethana2: could you elaborate on what exactly the problem is with mixing scripts?
<ethana2> LarstiQ: ..?
<ethana2> oh.
<ethana2> lookalike nicks
<cody-somerville> lol
<cody-somerville> wow
<beuno> kiko, a troll that keeps coming bach?
<cody-somerville> That is too funny
<ethana2> cody-somerville: I am not amused
<cody-somerville> I know you must not be
<ethana2> cody-somerville: k
<ethana2> heh
<cody-somerville> But thats pretty clever
<ethana2> I didn't even know he was mixing scripts, a friend discovered that
<cody-somerville> not to mention a huge security issue
<ethana2> thank you
<ethana2> I think this guy might be the one who goes by 'ozzymandias' on irc
<ethana2> he is very, very unwelcome in at least one channel that I know of
 * LarstiQ still feels he is missing the point
<ethana2> LarstiQ: I don't know what the point is either
<ethana2> I'm told I'm fun to mess with
<ethana2> some people are just jerks
<cody-somerville> LarstiQ, They're different people!
<LarstiQ> cody-somerville: yes, but isn't that obvious?
<cody-somerville> No
<cody-somerville> How is it obvious?
<LarstiQ> due to the different launchpad names
<ethana2> cody-somerville: his nick includes cyrillic characterss
<maxb> The troll's user id appears to currently be ~yoyoyo with is fairly different from ~ethana2, even if they do happen to have the same *display* name
<ethana2> oh crap, it IS ozzymandias.
<maxb> *which is
<LarstiQ> the display names look similar, but I wouldn't expect those to be unique?
<cody-somerville> You have to mouse over to see that
<ethana2> he is a freak.
<soren> Well apart from the nick squatting business his response looks helpful enough (until he goes nuts on the reload button).
<cody-somerville> And the display names look exactly the same to me
<ethana2> soren: I have been using xmodmap for quite some time
<ethana2> cody-somerville: and that is one problem that should be fixed..
<ethana2> but he knows that, he's been harassing us on #colemak for over a month
<Iggy_Koopa> they don't look the same if you don't use Bitstream Vera
<ethana2> he hacked into one guy's box with an --
<Iggy_Koopa> another fault with that font
<ethana2> Iggy_Koopa!
<Iggy_Koopa> and yeah
<ethana2> you're here!
<Iggy_Koopa> Of course I am
<ethana2> I did not know you were here :)
<jrick> as am I
<ethana2> this is the guy that discovered the --
<ethana2> sweet.
<jrick> we just wanted to help you ethana2
<Iggy_Koopa> We're all here to help you, friend
<ethana2> I feel better already :)
<maxb> The cyrillic/latin issue is presumably irrelevant, since Launchpad cannot reasonably require display names to be unique, since human names aren't unique!
<ethana2> maxb: but email addresses must be unique, no?
<LarstiQ> ethana2: yes
<maxb> oh, is *that* where the cyrillic is?
<ethana2> maxb: the cyrillic is in his nick
<ethana2> I'm sorta confused here--
<maxb> ethana2: What is a "nick" in this context?
<ethana2> why does launchpad have separate sign ins and nicks?
<ethana2> maxb: the account he was using was ~ethan-anderson or something
<ethana2> but he showed up in what appeared like 'ethana2'
<ethana2> which is my nick /and/ account
<ethana2> and has been for probably like two years
<maxb> My user is "maxb" but my display name is "Max Bowsher"
<ethana2> ok, display name
<ethana2> display names should be in one language at a time.
<LarstiQ> ethana2: that wouldn't help you
<maxb> No reason to require that
<ethana2> unless cyrillic doesn't have a full character set on its own
<ethana2> LarstiQ: I don't see why it wouldn't at least reduce confusion
<LarstiQ> ethana2: unless, at which I'd be very surprised, launchpad retricted there to be unique display names
<ethana2> ohhhhh
<ethana2> well shouldn't they be unique?
<Iggy_Koopa> also, like I pointed out
<Iggy_Koopa> it's not the same in all fonts
<ethana2> is there a really good reason to have multiple identical display names on launchpad?
<LarstiQ> ethana2: I don't tink so.
<ethana2> *sigh*
<LarstiQ> ethana2: sure
<ethana2> LarstiQ: use case?
<LarstiQ> ethana2: my display name is Wouter van Heyst. I'm not the only one of those.
<ethana2> sure, but does it kill you to add an integer on the end?
<LarstiQ> yes
<ethana2> I'm not ethana
<ethana2> because ethana was taken on gmail
<ethana2> I am ethana2, someone else can increment it if they have to
<cody-somerville> What does this have to do with cyrillic again?
<cody-somerville> Anyone can change their display name to ethana2
<ethana2> cody-somerville: this seems to be a different problem
<ethana2> cody-somerville: yeah
<ethana2> cody-somerville: I don't think that's good
<LarstiQ> ethana2: I acknowledge your situation sucks
<LarstiQ> ethana2: but I don't agree your proposed fix is a good idea
<maxb> Clearly there's an issue here - perhaps Launchpad should display me as "Max Bowsher (maxb)" everywhere, for example.
<ethana2> LarstiQ: what do you think a good fix would be?
<LarstiQ> but then I'm a user, the lp people may disagree
<ethana2> maxb: I like that
<ethana2> Ethan Anderson (ethana2)
<jrick> anyone remember that one really fake bug last week or so? that was done by this guy
<LarstiQ> ethana2: i wouldn't be opposed to rendering the username as maxb said, but for anything that I'd want to know it, I'd check it explicitly
<jrick> so it is important that this issue be fixed
<LarstiQ> and not rely on just the display name, as it is only that
<ethana2> this guy made Bug Number One a duplicate of something
<jrick> yeah
<ethana2> Is there anyway we can just keep this one guy off LP?
<jrick> it was about magnets or something iirc
<jrick> wiping the hard disks
<LarstiQ> no clue about that
<ethana2> magnets and hard drives, yeah
<ethana2> well, I have to start getting ready for work
 * LarstiQ needs to go to bed
<LarstiQ> ethana2: have a good day
<ethana2> I'll try, thank you
<ethana2> good night
<LarstiQ> and I hope someone does something about him
<ethana2> thanks
<soren> Has anyone gotten listadmin to work with Launchpads mailing lists?
<czajkowski> soren: hello there
<soren> czajkowski: Hi :)
* sinzui changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Launchpad's Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
#launchpad 2009-06-09
<ondrej> hi, I got this error in PPA:
<ondrej> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27666579/upload_1066749_log.txt
<ondrej> does anyone know where the problem is? It says "Rejection during accept." and then that it couldn't find the source package in jaunty --- even though it successfully built on the buildbot.
<kiko> ondrej, an upload failure often means that the build is generating a broken upload
<ondrej> kiko -- I see
<wgrant> ondrej: Which is the build that gave that log?
<ondrej> hi wgrant, do you want the number?
<wgrant> ondrej: A link is better.
<ondrej> wgrant: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ondrej-certik/+archive/ppa/+build/1066749
<wgrant> ondrej: Had it finished a few seconds earlier, it would have probably worked. The error message means exactly what it says - the source was superseded at 00:01:10 by pytables 2.1.1-1ubuntu1ppa1, so when the build finished at 00:01:12 the source no longer existed.
<wgrant> So, you can ignore it.
<ondrej> ah
<ondrej> so I just uploaded the new pytables
<ondrej> and that made the old one stop working?
<wgrant> Because the build was in progress when it happened, yes.
<ondrej> I see, thanks
<ondrej> btw, pytables are unusable in ubuntu
<ondrej> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pytables/+bug/348983
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 348983 in pytables "[jaunty] PyTables does not work for Python 2.6" [Unknown,Fix released]
<wgrant> That bug is closed.
<wgrant> oh.
<wgrant> No, that's the Debian task that's closed.
<ondrej> I don't think so.
<ondrej> anyways, the packages in my PPA works fine
<ondrej> what are the next steps?
<ajmitch> upstream bug task, not debian one in that case
<ondrej> ajmitch, upstream fixed that in December I think...
<ajmitch> that's quite awhile ago
<ondrej> all that is needed now is to upload the new version to debian/ubuntu
<wgrant> You won't be able to get 2.1.1 into Jaunty.
<wgrant> The minimal patch which fixes the issue needs to be isolated.
<wgrant> That ticket seems to give the relevant patch.
<ondrej> I see
<ondrej> I guess the fix is easy
<ondrej> but I'll just use my PPA version
<wgrant> See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates if you want to get the fix into Jaunty.
<ondrej> right
<ondrej> first I need to finish my NM process in Debian, then I can play with such things.. :)
<lifeless> is there anyway to delete the noise in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/383784?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 383784 in launchpad "occasional corruption of signed messages" [Undecided,New]
<ryanakca> Is there anything to do with bug comments, which instead of pertaining to the bug, are support requests on a completely unrelated issue? (Ex: asking about recovering a password under a bug about a broken link in the Kubuntu Wiki theme)
<ryanakca> Would that constitute the ``spam'' described in Nickserv's welcome message? I don't mind answering the guy, just that I'd rather not do it in a bug report and I'd rather not end up with support requests in bug comments....
<spm> ryanakca: no, that's not spam. my 2c would be to ask them to take it elsewhere and then let you know to respond. ie they will get the support request, but pls to follow preferred location for same. ????
<spm> ie don't provide the support in the bug report.
<ryanakca> spm: Lovely, thanks
<nhandler> spm: Any estimate about when the rest of the UBT teams will be renamed? No rush, I just would like to be able to provide the team with a status update
<spm> nhandler: Ooo. ta for the reminder! I'll try and get those done this afternoon. Got caught up with severe weirdness last week.
<nhandler> spm: No problem. Thanks again
<nhandler> On a different note, is it possible to subscribe to bugmail for all packages maintained by a specific team (the team is a Debian team that is not "really" on LP)
<spm> nhandler: hmmm. not sure. I know it can be done on a project basis - we get requests to "halp!!! stop emailing bombing me!!!" on a regular basis. But teams... dunno...
<SamB> nhandler: you could have the "team"'s messages delivered to a mailing list
<nhandler> SamB: I can't. The team is https://edge.launchpad.net/~pkg-perl-maintainers
<SamB> nhandler: oh, well, if you were an admin you could ...
 * spm o/
<SamB> you could ask one of the admins to set something up
<spm> oh this is an imported team. urg. this has caused pain in the past.
<SamB> oh, do those have no admins ?
<spm> perhaps not technically; they're unclaimed. so not setup. for lack of more accuracte phrasing.
<SamB> so, they have no admins
<SamB> and there is nobody to bug about them except you?
<spm> ha! not just me, but yes :-)
<wgrant> nhandler: Maintainers aren't special in Launchpad - you'd have to search for and subscribe to each package manually.
<nhandler> wgrant: True. the only thing a team can do is easily allow multiple people to subscribe to a set of packages' bugmail. However, someone will still need to go through and manually subscribe to all of the packages manually
<jml> how do I change the maintainer for a project?
<jml> oh, there's a people subtab
<jml> meh.
<ethana2> the troll is going through all my old bugs and slaughtering the descriptions with nonsense
<ethana2> This must stop.
<lifeless> ethana2: who?
<RAOF> ethana2: The troll?  That sounds really annoying.
<lifeless> ethana2: can you link to a bug that was defaced?
<lifeless> spm: ping
<ethana2> RAOF:  it is TERRIBLY annoying
<ethana2> lifeless: will do
<ethana2> here's one..
 * RAOF wonders whether this is related to the current wonderful ubuntu-devel-discuss monofest.
<ethana2> my launchpad question..
<ethana2> https://answers.launchpad.net/dynazine/+question/73280
<lifeless> which one are you
<ethana2> I fixed another one
<ethana2> I'm the one with a bug reporting history like two years long
<lifeless> help me out here
<ethana2> turns out there's nothing against having the same display name because they don't need to be unique.
<ethana2> ~ethana2
<ethana2> the troll is ~ethan-anderson or something
<ethana2> which is my name, actually
<ethana2> but not my account
<ethana2> He has been up to this all week and its driving me nuts
<lifeless> ethana-anderson doesn't seem to have commented on any bugs
<lifeless> do you have a bug link handy they have messed up?
<lifeless> spm: ping!
<ethana2> wait
<ethana2> why on earth can he edit my bug descriptions?
<ethana2> well I guess that makes sense..
<ethana2> but why my launchpad question?
<ethana2> please tell me you don't have 'security' based on display names
<lifeless> no, display names aren't used for security at all
<ethana2> ok good
<ethana2> why is he able to alter my launchpad questions?
<ethana2> He's pretending to ask these questions in a language..
<ethana2> that I think is indigenous to the native population of Alaska
<ethana2> or northern Canada
<ethana2> if I get rid of my launchpad account to make him go away, he wins, right?
<lifeless> chill out a minute
<lifeless> just chasing up a sys admin
<ethana2> lifeless: alright, will do
<lifeless> ethana2: spm should be back soon and we'll see what we can do
<lifeless> clearly ethan-anderson is being a pain.
<lifeless> did you have a bug reference?
<ethana2> lifeless: it's ozzymandias
<ethana2> he made a dumb bug about magnets erasing hard drives
<spiv> Interesting, google suggests that's bug 380738, but that bug appears to be private...
<ubottu> Bug 380738 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/380738 is private
<lifeless> holy cow
<ethana2> they made it private
<ethana2> whaaaaat, the dude sent me an email
<ethana2> It turns out that you actually weren't the user that I was wanting to be
<ethana2> trolling all along.  In fact, she doesn't even use launchpad at all.
<spiv> (google has a cache of that page)
<ethana2> I think he's lying
<ethana2> he knows I'm a guy.
<lifeless> ethana2: next time something like this happens, please ask a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad - thats guaranteed to get the LP CHR folk to look at it promptly. Asking in the bug itself is pointless as the sysadmins *don't read every bug*
<lifeless> there are thousands of projects in lp.
<ethana2> ah, k
<lifeless> bringing it up here is good too
<lifeless> however, for book keeping, I would like you to ask a question anyhow
<ethana2> I think I'll just come right here next time
<ethana2> ah, k
<lifeless> that will let the sysadmins have a record
<lifeless> include a link to https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/380738, and the qeustion you linked before
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<ethana2> k
<lifeless> brb
<wgrant> lifeless, ethana2: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/72394 was created about this a couple of weeks ago.
<ethana2> wgrant: ah, I wasn't even aware of that launchpad question
<wgrant> It seems to be trapped in the 'Needs Information' status, since I commented on it and Answers is old and broken.
<lifeless> spm: account ethana-anderson needs to be terminated with prejuidice
<wgrant> lifeless: That's not doable through the web UI yet?
<ethana2> ethana-anderson?
 * ethana2 checks account
<ethana2> the account was ~ethan-anderson
<spm> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ethan-anderson I assume
<lifeless> wgrant: perhaps, but the nice thing about letting the folk responsible for foo do foo is that they log it etc correctly.
<ethana2> yes
<wgrant> lifeless: That's true.
<lifeless> wgrant: so I don't do other peoples foo unless its a crisis
<lifeless> wgrant: regardless of capability.
<wgrant> lifeless: Right.
<spm> ethana2: both accounts have the same email address. I suspect you've been compromised in some way. ?
<ethana2> spm: I really, really hope not.
<jamesh> spm: two accounts can't have the same email address
<wgrant> spm: Is that possible?
<ethana2> that's possible, two accounts with one email?
<jamesh> are you sure they are the same?
<spm> oh hang on - confusing the crap outa myself...
<wgrant> That's what I thought.
<spm> -ETOOMANYETHANS!!! :-)
<ethana2> My email can't be compromised-- my passcode is secure as heck and I never access my email from Windows machines
<ethana2> when I must, I change the password the moment I get onto a secure system like Ubuntu or OS X
<jamesh> ethana2: so it isn't "password" then?
<ethana2> jamesh: oh goodness gracious no
<lifeless> jamesh: its '"password"'
<ethana2> it's pseudorandom, alphanumeric chars, with some capitalization
<jamesh> that's a pretty long password
<ethana2> ..like more than 10
<ethana2> jamesh: heh
<ethana2> I have an algorithm I use to generate my passwords..
<ethana2> I'm kind of proud of it
<spm> apg is nice
<spm> but there are other ways of being compromised than password.
<spm> in any event, account is suspended.
<wgrant> Thanks spm.
<spm> ethana2: can you pls make sure I've zapped the troll's and not yours? :-)
<ethana2> spm: mine is ~ethana1
<ethana2> ~ethana2, sorry
<ethana2> the troll is ~ethan-anderson
<spm> cool. that should be fine then.
<cody-somerville> ethana2: Whats your algorithm?
 * ethana2 pm's cody-somerville
 * cody-somerville can now determine ethana2's password at will. :P
<ethana2> only if you know the following things:
<ethana2> my leetscript exception
<ethana2> my capitalization freqency and offset
<ethana2> and my original phrases
<ethana2> I'd trust the xubuntu maintainer not to go hacking my random accounts..
<wgrant> But do you trust Freenode?
<wgrant> Or the Internet in general?
<ethana2> wgrant: I generally trust freenode with pm's...
<ethana2> ..but I trust _no one_ with my passwords
<ethana2> I go too far to secure them to give them away
<wgrant> spm: Can you close the question?
<spm> wgrant: I can mark it resolved? yes. but anyone can reopen aiui.
<wgrant> spm: I speak of the question requesting the suspension of the fake account (https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/72394). Why do we care if somebody can reopen that?
<spm> oh. right. wrong question. yes. one sec.
<spm> wgrant: done. fwiw, we now can (much losa cheering is heard) suspend accounts in the UI now.
<wgrant> spm: Thanks again.
<ethana2> fwiw?
<wgrant> For What It's Worth
<ethana2> ah
<spm> http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/ <== useful. I have it on my personal bookmark toolbar :-)
<spm> lifeless in particular, keeps hitting me with new and amazing acronyms. ;-)
<lifeless> spm: what records are needed - just a question?
<wgrant> bsdgames' “wtf” can also be useful, although its database isn't extensive :(
<spm> in terms of suspension? we usually put a note to why in their user info field doohickey. there's a "reason for deactivation" field.
<spm> I usually add links to the question requestion suspension and/or examples as to the why in said field.
<spm> wgrant: you cmd line junkie you. ;-)
<wgrant> spm: That's me.
<ethana2> well, thank you a ton for all your help
<ethana2> I guess now I hope he leaves me alone, and go to bed
<ethana2> pretty tired..   rock on, guys
<spm> wgrant: 'wtf' thought - if you can, could update that list with a copy of http://www.xs4all.nl/~jtv/gtf/ ==> /usr/share/games/bsdgames/acronyms ??
<spm> shall I log a ubuntu bug? :-)
<wgrant> spm: I recall a bug like that being rejected before.
<cody-somerville> I don't mind doing it
<spm> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bsdgames/+bug/334574 yarp. get it updated in debian instead.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 334574 in bsdgames "wtf doesn't know twss" [Wishlist,Won't fix]
<cody-somerville> spm, Can you file a bug on that and subscribe me?
<spm> cody-somerville: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bsdgames/+bug/385072 and thanks!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385072 in bsdgames "Please replace the existing wtf acronyms file with the list from the GTF" [Undecided,New]
<spm> nhandler: that should be the lot done. given the number of renames, I'd appreciate if you could double check me that I got them all correct.
<Knut-HB> Hello, I need some help.
<Knut-HB> Last wednesday I uploaded a po-file for translation for my team-project (Communtu) and I would like to know how long does it take to review the uploaded file.
<henninge> Hi Knut-HB, I sent an email to the project because we have a question about licensing.
<henninge> Knut-HB: I sent it to Torsten.
<Knut-HB> Ah yes, we talked about that yesterday. So there will be a delay in reviewing the file until the licensing-question is solved?
<Knut-HB> henninge: ok
<henninge> Knut-HB: I don't know if that was related but now that the licensing question is raised, that would definietly put it on hold.
<Knut-HB> hm ah ok
<henninge> Knut-HB: but there is another problem with the import, too.
<henninge> Knut-HB: it is supposed to be a template but it is not called *.pot
<Knut-HB> henninge: which one?
<henninge> Knut-HB: I only see this:
<henninge> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/communtu/+imports
<Knut-HB> let me see it
<henninge> Knut-HB: ah, and it uses German as a source language
<jtv> Knut-HB: that's a blocker.
<henninge> Knut-HB: that definitly is a stopper because our policy requires the source language to be English.
<Knut-HB> yes. we want to use launchpad to translate it from German to English. our goal is to have it translated completely until the LinuxTag
<Knut-HB> ah ok =/
<jtv> Knut-HB: we have some good reasons for requiring this, though I understand it's pretty annoying to you...
<henninge> Knut-HB: Oh, not much time ...
<Knut-HB> jtv: so it could take much more time until we can translate or worse: we won't be able to use launchpad to translate?
<Knut-HB> henninge: yes =/
<jtv> Knut-HB: unfortunately, yes.  We (and GNU gettext) assume English as the source language.
<jtv> (AFAIK the assumption first snuck into gettext with the support for plural forms)
<jtv> From English to German is fine, but we don't support going the other way.
<Knut-HB> jtv: ah ok... so we have to find some other way to translate it as a team? currently I do the work with poedit but it's just me who can work on the file
<jtv> Knut-HB: afraid so.  :-(
<Knut-HB> ah ok :( so i can delete the file from the importing queue?
<Knut-HB> another question concerning the po-file: if we would change it to a pot-file, would it be enough to rename the file from po to pot or is the structure of the pot-file totally different from the po-file?
<henninge_> Knut-HB: no, not differnet at all.
<Knut-HB> henninge: thanks :)
<henninge> Knut-HB: a template is what xgettext gives you and it looks like a po file but with all empty msgstr - just like your file.
<henninge> Knut-HB: it is custom, though, to name it after the translation domain and not just "template.pot" or "message.pot".
<henninge> Knut-HB: so we don't have to guess the translation domain when approving it.
<Knut-HB> henninge: what do you mean with that?
<henninge> Knut-HB: the translation domain is the name of the template.
<henninge> Knut-HB: It is what your translations are looked-up by at run-time.
<alexharrington> Heya. Any problems with bazaar hosting? I can connect via ssh OK but bzr isn't able to pull/push anything?
<wgrant> alexharrington: Working fine for me.
<wgrant> What error are you getting, if any?
<alexharrington> wgrant: alex@pca410:~$ bzr branch -r80 lp:~alexharrington/xibo/pyclient pyclient-80
<alexharrington> Read from remote host bazaar.launchpad.net: Connection timed out
<alexharrington> if i do ssh alexharrington@bazaar.launchpad.net it connects fine and tells me no shells are available as I'd expect
<lifeless> alexharrington: thats an XMLRPC timeout
<wgrant> alexharrington: bzr lp-login
<lifeless> wgrant: not related
<lifeless> alexharrington: there is a bug open on this. Shortly, python's xml rpc library doesn't honour http proxy settings
<alexharrington> lifeless: OK - it was working fine 10 minutes ago!
<wgrant> lifeless: Isn't XML-RPC done to an appserver?
<lifeless> wgrant: yes
<wgrant> Like xml-rpc.edge.launchpad.net?
<lifeless> oh good point
<wgrant> Which bazaar.launchpad.net isn't?
<lifeless> I really have to learn that after I EOD cause I'm tired, I gotta Stop.
<wgrant> Haha.
<lifeless> alexharrington: please ignore everything I said  ;)
<alexharrington> lifeless: OK - thanks anyhow
<wgrant> alexharrington: So, 'bzr lp-login'
<lifeless> alexharrington: I would try without the -r
<alexharrington> alex@pca410:~$ bzr lp-login
<alexharrington> alexharrington       ] https <      0KB     0KB/s |
<alexharrington> goes through fine
<lifeless> wgrant: note that it could still be http :)
<alexharrington> I'm trying without the -r (although I do actually want an old revision)
<wgrant> lifeless: Why would it be?
<alexharrington> seems like it's still hanging up
<lifeless> wgrant: because if ssh is working, and hes not logged in, then it will be using http
<wgrant> lifeless: Which was why I asked for bzr lp-login.
<wgrant> But it certainly seems like it should be using bzr+ssh, as there's a username set...
<alexharrington> the bzr lp-login goes through fine (see above)
<lifeless> wgrant: :) leaving to your capable fingers
<wgrant> lifeless: OK.
<alexharrington> wgrant: Same as before: alex@pca410:~$ bzr branch lp:~alexharrington/xibo/pyclient pyclient-80
<alexharrington> Read from remote host bazaar.launchpad.net: Connection timed out
<wgrant> alexharrington: So, you can SSH and auth to bazaar.launchpad.net fine, from that same host?
<alexharrington> wgrant: alex@pca410:~$ ssh alexharrington@bazaar.launchpad.net
<alexharrington> No shells on this server.
<alexharrington> Connection to bazaar.launchpad.net closed.
<alexharrington> Yep
<wgrant> alexharrington: What if you 'bzr branch bzr+ssh://alexharrington@bazaar.launchpad.net/~alexharrington/xibo/pyclient'?
<alexharrington> wgrant: It's thinking. Looks like it's going to timeout again. Perhaps I should try a good old reboot? :D
<spiv> wgrant: I wonder if there's a firewall that kills connections that are idle for "too long"?
<wgrant> spiv: Possible, I guess.
<spiv> wgrant: some bzr+ssh commands can take a little while (e.g. 3 minutes) to get a response for sufficiently large branches.
<wgrant> spiv: Yeah.
<wgrant> Anyway, I need to eat dinner.
<alexharrington> alex@pca410:~$ bzr branch bzr+ssh://alexharrington@bazaar.launchpad.net/~alexharrington/xibo/pyclient pyclient80
<alexharrington> Read from remote host bazaar.launchpad.net: Connection timed out
<spiv> wgrant: a .bzr.log with -Dhpss info could diagnose that.
<alexharrington> wgrant: OK - Thanks anyhow
<spiv> alexharrington: ok, please repeat, but add "-Dhpss" to the command line
<wgrant> But spiv's suggestion (adding -Dhpss) is good.
<spiv> alexharrington: then pastebin the contents of ~/.bzr.log (ideally trimmed to just the latest bzr branch invocation, but the whole thing is ok too)
<alexharrington> spiv: okey
<spiv> alexharrington: I *suspect* it's a taking a while for the server to respond to the Repository.get_stream command
<alexharrington> spiv: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/191545/
<alexharrington> spiv: I let it run until it gave me the first timeout message then ctrl-c'ed it
<spiv> alexharrington: (although it's not a particularly large branch)
<alexharrington> spiv: It's only a few MB
<spiv> alexharrington: huh, that's odd
<spiv> alexharrington: so it's not my first guess
<spiv> alexharrington: that's just the initial "open" command, which is pretty much instantaneous
<spiv> alexharrington: which suggests that actually it *is* failing to establish an SSH connection
<alexharrington> spiv: It's normally fine. I use this most weeks to make a few commits
<alexharrington> spiv: we already proved I can ssh directly to bazaar.launchpad.net
<spiv> Right, which makes it odd.
<spiv> And the log clearly shows that bzr is using OpenSSH (i.e. the 'ssh' executable) to establish the connection.
<alexharrington> spiv: I just tried branching lp:xibo/1.0 which is our stable and it went through fine
<alexharrington> spiv: As did the branch I wanted originally
<alexharrington> spiv: How odd
<spiv> Ok, then I have no idea what's going on!
<spiv> I suspect some sort of network weirdness on your end.
<alexharrington> spiv: Dunno. I'll be more concerned if it happens again
<alexharrington> :D
<spiv> e.g. bad MTU issues or something.
<alexharrington> spiv: I doubt it. I expect we'd have had others here complaining if there was a general issue. There's 600 odd PCs hanging off our net connections
<alexharrington> spiv: Wierdness with this particular PC I could believe though :D
<spiv> The next step in debugging this probably involves inspecting TCP dumps, ideally on both sides of your firewall/router.
<alexharrington> spiv: If it does it again then I'll get in to that. If it was just a one-off glitch then I'm not too fussed. I don't have the time to sink in to it right now :D
<alexharrington> spiv: Thanks anyhow - and for all your help
<spiv> or perhaps hacking bzrlib/transport/ssh.py to add "-vvv" to the ssh command line.
<spiv> alexharrington: cool.  I hope it keeps working :)
<alexharrington> spiv: me too :D
 * wgrant returns.
<wgrant> How odd!
<alexharrington> wgrant: Yep. Very
<henninge> pcabido: Here is your solution: ;-)
<henninge> pcabido: remove gtg from the Gnome super project!
<henninge> pcabido: that enforces stricter translation permissions than what you have for your own project.
<henninge> pcabido: Then you will not be bound to their restrictions and can translate into whatever language you like.
<nhandler> spm: The renamed LP teams all look correct. Thanks a lot
<maxb> There appears to be something broken with the kernel in jaunty-proposed. Launchpad says linux 2.6.28-13.44 was published into jaunty-proposed 7 days ago, but the actual binaries published to the Packages file are still ABI 12.
<maxb> Oh, ignore me, it's not a launchpad problem, it's just me not fully appreciating how binary NEW works.
<wgrant> maxb: That it wasn't obvious could be a Launchpad bug, though.
<wgrant> Did you miss or misunderstand the 'Successfully Built (NEW)' status?
<lifeless> wgrant: 'NEW' does not imply the existence of 'PUBLISHED'
<wgrant> lifeless: Huh?
<lifeless> wgrant: Am I being tired again?
<wgrant> lifeless: Possibly - I'm not sure how existence of one string implying the existence of another is relevant here...
<wgrant> But I could also be tired.
<lifeless> more states
<lifeless> I'm saying, perhaps the UI should say 'Successfully Built (NEW), will be published in X minutes'
<wgrant> Ahh, I see.
<wgrant> You can't do that.
<wgrant> But replacing 'NEW' with something more obvious would work.
<lifeless> you can't?
<wgrant> At the moment it just shows the queue status (which would be NEW, ACCEPTED or REJECTED), which is unobvious unless you know how the queues work, which is unlikely unless you're a developer.
<wgrant> No - NEW requires manual pushing.
<cyberixae> How do I link to a bug in an external bug tracker from a Launchpad bug?
<maxb> wgrant: The problem was that I was looking at the SPPH page, which doesn't display queue states at all
<maxb> Had I clicked through to the version page I would then have seen the NEW, but I didn't realize I needed to
<wgrant> maxb: Well, that's not surprising - it is the SPPH, not the BPPH.
<wgrant> But, SPPHs have no browser views.
<wgrant> Were you looking at the DSPR, or the DSSPR?
<maxb> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+publishinghistory
<wgrant> Ah, right.
<wgrant> That could perhaps show the build status like Archive:+index does, but that's always awfully slow to render...
<maxb> Yeah, user error on my part, never mind :-)
<cyberixae> The thing that I don't get is.
<cyberixae> Xmonad has a package in Ubuntu.
<cyberixae> and a bug tracker at Google Code
<cyberixae> and some of the bugs files for the Ubuntu package should be linked to the upstream bug tracker at Google Code
<cyberixae> but I don't understand how that is to be done
<wgrant> cyberixae: Hit 'Also affects project...' on the bug, then give it the project (if it hasn't worked it out already), then give it a link to the bug.
<wgrant> It won't sync the status yet - that's coming soon.
<cyberixae> wgrant: What project?
<wgrant> cyberixae: xmonad, presumably.
<cyberixae> But there is no project xmonad in Launchpad
<wgrant> You can create one.
<cyberixae> But I'm in no way affiliated with xmonad project
<wgrant> That's fine.
<wgrant> We do it all the time when triaging Ubuntu bugs.
* barry changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: barry | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Launchpad's Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<cyberixae> wgrant: I got the project registered, but I could not choose the bug tracker for that peojct as it is not in the list of available bug tackers
<cyberixae> wgrant: Where do I register a bug tracker?
<wgrant> cyberixae: I've got to go to bed, but there's a conveniently placed CHR person just over there.
<wgrant> barry: ^^
<barry> wgrant: thanks
<barry> cyberixae: i can help you
<barry> cyberixae: which project and which bug tracker?
<cyberixae> barry: xmonad
<cyberixae> http://code.google.com/p/xmonad/issues/list
<cyberixae> https://launchpad.net/xmonad
<barry> cyberixae: k thx.  hang on a bit...
<barry> cyberixae: https://launchpad.net/bugs/bugtrackers/+newbugtracker
<cyberixae> thanks
<barry> cyberixae: np.  let me know if you have any trouble
<jblount> barry: Good morning! Forgive me if this is a oft-repeated question, but what's LP's strategy regarding dependent bugs?
<barry> jblount: hi!  i'm not sure what you mean
<beuno_> jblount, not in the roadmap for now
<jblount> barry: I have a bug named "make sandwiches" and another bug "buy bread", I need to do "buy bread" before "make sandwiches", etc
<jblount> beuno: Thanks!
<barry> jblount: ah.  gotcha.  what beuno said :)
<jblount> barry: :)
<kirkland> doesn't look like i can delete a branch owned by vcs-imports
<kirkland> is that true?
<beuno> kirkland, it is
<beuno> but you can file a question and it will be deleted by a nice admin
<kirkland> beuno: okay, so i ask a question to get that deleted?
<kirkland> beuno: cool
<beuno> :)
<beuno> you know the drill
<kirkland> beuno: cheers
<Saviq> hi guys, I'm a contributor for Elisa/Moovida (http://launchpad.net/elisa)
<Saviq> we're in the process of cleaning up our i18n to use automatic imports
<Saviq> but we have some conflicting templates, could you please remove all templates from https://translations.launchpad.net/elisa/1.0/+templates and all related things from the import queue?
<Saviq> actually - all pending imports can be removed
<beuno> Saviq, sure
<beuno> could you file a question in: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad ?
<beuno> that we we can verify your identity and an admin can get to it
<Saviq> sure, will do
<Saviq> done
<Saviq> any idea on a timeframe?
 * beuno pokes danilos, jtv1 and henninge for an answer
<danilos> Saviq: as a project owner, you can mark entries as 'Deleted' in the import queue yourself
<Saviq> I'm a contributor, not the owner, but if you'd have to do the same work, I'll ask upstream
<danilos> Saviq: well, it totally depends on what once wants to do; I guess it's best if upstream files a question about what they want to do, and we can discuss it there
<Saviq> danilos: we want to have a clean slate, we have it clean in the code but translations in launchpad are a bit messy right now, I'll ask someone from elisa-developers to file a question, will that be ok?
<Saviq> or maybe just a comment in https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/73756 will suffice?
<beuno> Saviq, just a comment should be fine
<Saviq> beuno, danilos: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/73756 here's a comment
<danilos> Saviq: thanks, we'll look into it one of these days
<jblount> Who can I thank for this message? Everytime I see it, it is useful. http://etc.joshuablount.com/bug-assignment.png
<matsubara> jblount, BjornT
<jblount> BjornT: Thanks!
<jblount> (also, matsubara :)
<Z3ro3X> james_w, Do you maintain the kismet package for ubuntu 9.04?
<james_w> nope
<james_w> did I upload it?
<Z3ro3X> I think that's it.
<Z3ro3X> james_w, I submitted a bug report.  There's not sound in the kismet client.  I wasn't sure if you where the right person to tell.
<james_w> yeah, I just rebuilt it
<james_w> that's very little involvement with the package
<james_w> are you able to test on Debian?
<Z3ro3X> james_w, No.  I just have this one system with ubuntu 9.04.  I used to be a OpenSUSE user before recently switching.
<Z3ro3X> Sound worked in kismet when I was on opensuse.  Not sure why it's broke on ubuntu.
<Z3ro3X> james_w, I would like a new deb for the newer version for kismet, but I don't know crap about making deb packages.
<Z3ro3X> If I really had to use the newer version I could compile the source and run it that way, but I don't want to install crap through my system if it can conflict with the package system.
<rickspencer3> hi ever helpful launchpad channel
<rickspencer3> LarstiQ: you were right yesterday, I did not initialize threads correctly in my app
<rickspencer3> so, is there a way to update bugs in a batch?
<beuno> rickspencer3, no batches in LP
<rickspencer3> using python-launchpadlib?
<beuno> you need to iterate
<rickspencer3> I can do that
<rickspencer3> beuno: is there a batch mode on the roadmap?
<beuno> rickspencer3, not for 3.0 AFAIK
<rickspencer3> k
<beuno> it would be useful for Launchpad as well  :)
<rickspencer3> beuno: I created a pygtk logon Dialog for Launchpad
<rickspencer3> it needs to be cleaned up graphically, but useful
<rickspencer3> think there would be any interest in making it part of the library?
<beuno> rickspencer3, absolutely
<beuno> it would rock
<thumper> rickspencer3: what are you wanting to change
<thumper> rickspencer3: fix committed -> fix released
<thumper> or something else?
<rickspencer3> thumper: lots of stuff
<rickspencer3> it;s for power triaging - so add a tag, add a comment, and change the status
<thumper> api sounds like the best bet
<rickspencer3> right
<rickspencer3> is there an api call that takes a list of bugs and a list of changes, and applies all the changes to all the bugs?
 * rickspencer3 always looking for the easy way
<thumper> rickspencer3: the api is the easy way
<rickspencer3> hehe
<rickspencer3> within the api, I must iterate over a list, once for each change?
<rickspencer3> beuno: is a message in the API the same as a comment in the web UI?
<beuno> rickspencer3, absolutely no idea
<beuno> but you can test it out with staging  :)
* barry changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Launchpad's Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<rickspencer3> beuno: yeah, that's next step
<beuno> rickspencer3, this isn't the best timezone to ask
<beuno> all the smart people have lives or need to sleep
<rickspencer3> heh
<rickspencer3> what does that say about me?
<beuno> both of us  :)
<jml> beuno: geez. thanks.
<rickspencer3> actually, I find this channel to be among the most helpful
<beuno> jml, you live in the future
 * mneptok blinks
<beuno> jml, nothing applies to you
 * rickspencer3 watches beuno backpedal
<rickspencer3> beuno: I've gotten good help here on *weekends*
<mneptok> hmmm ... i wonder if i'm smart enough to remember IRC command syntax
 * mneptok whistles innocently
<beuno> hrh
<mneptok> just "mneptok" will do. the "His Royal Highness" thing makes me uncomfortable.
 * spm waves hi to His Royal Highness
<mwhudson> mneptok: who are you again?
<mneptok> mwhudson: /whois mneptok
<mwhudson> doh
<mwhudson> one failed trolling attempt
<mneptok> :)
<mneptok> if it had succeeded, you'd have a good case for removing me from the -ops team :)
<rickspencer3> okay all you geniuses of python-launchpadlib ...
<rickspencer3> if I do:
<rickspencer3> bug_task.bug.tags.append("needs-bug-squad")
<rickspencer3> do I need to do something to make it actually update the server?
<rickspencer3> (currently does not seem to be)
<rickspencer3> bdmurray: ^^^ perhaps you know? seems like it is up your ally
<rockstar> rickspencer3, I think you need to call save.
<matsubara> rickspencer3, bug.lp_save()
<rickspencer3> yeah!
 * rockstar meant lp_save
<rickspencer3> that should be within my skills and abilities
<matsubara> but I think the append won't work because of bug 254901
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 254901 in launchpadlib "appending tags to bug.tags is not supported properly on lp_save()" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/254901
<rickspencer3> that bites
<bdmurray> rickspencer3: pitti has a workaround in apport for that I think
<rickspencer3> bdmurray: thanks!
<rickspencer3> I'm surprised this is "priority=low"
<rickspencer3> it seems like a key scenario for launchpadlib
<bdmurray> rickspencer3: it's in apport/crashdb_impl/launchpad.py line 499ish
 * rickspencer3 looking
#launchpad 2009-06-10
<rickspencer3> bdmurray: thanks
<rickspencer3> in fact a work around was there
<rickspencer3> 1. create a fresh bug: bug = self.launchpad.bugs[bug.id]
<bdmurray> rickspencer3: right that's what I said ;-)
<rickspencer3> 2. add a new tag list: bug.tags = bug.tags + ['needs-bug-squad']
<rickspencer3> and then you can save it
<rickspencer3> yeah, I guess I was saying "thanks"
<bdmurray> okay, you're welcome!
<rickspencer3> and putting the info here in case other people are interested
<bac> hi wgrant
<wgrant> bac: Hi.
<wgrant> I just realised that Blueprint's UI has been redone, so things might have changed.
<bac> wgrant: i'm still confused about bug 304627  -- looking at the code a private bug should not be displayed at all
<ubottu> Bug 304627 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/304627 is private
<wgrant> bac: Let me check on staging.
<bac> wgrant: ah, ok
<bac> wgrant: if you can find a representative blueprint please add it to the bug.  otherwise it looks like this is no longer an issue
<wgrant> bac: Sure. I'll close it if I can't reproduce now.
<bac> 'private bug' *does* appear in the +linkbug page but that's pretty trivial
<wgrant> bac: ah, yes, the portlet no longer shows up on the main blueprint page. That's the portlet in question, but since it doesn't show up on the main page, it's not important.
<bac> wgrant: ok, great
<wgrant> bac: Sorry about that - I forgot about the redesign a couple of months ago.
<wgrant> I never got bugmail for my dupe unmarking or comment on bug #378876 a couple of hours ago.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 378876 in soyuz "Superseded binaries shown as FULLYBUILT_PENDING" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378876
<mwhudson> wgrant: bugmail is lagging
<wgrant> mwhudson: I got other stuff from around the same time with only 20 minutes of lag in the Received trace.
<mwhudson> wgrant: i guess that makes you lucky? :)
<mwhudson> i don't know much more than you, IOW
<wgrant> mwhudson: Heh. OK. I'll wait.
<The_Tick> I'm trying to find all tickets on my project without a milestone, is there a way to do that?
<jml> The_Tick: I don't think there's a way to do that on the UI.
<jml> The_Tick: you might be able to write a script to do so (see https://help.launchpad.net/API)
<wgrant> The API for IBugTarget.searchTasks isn't that great.
<The_Tick> ugh
<wgrant> I can't work out what those two milestone fields do,.
<The_Tick> the only thing we're using lp for is a ticket logger
<The_Tick> and I'm not sure if it's that great for it now
<wgrant> The_Tick: It looks like you can order a bug search by milestone.
<The_Tick> ooooh
<jml> searching for "bugs without <thing>" has always been a weakness of Launchpad's IMO.
<wgrant> Wasn't bug search meant to be totally redone for 3.0?
<The_Tick> ok I go to bugs
<jml> not that I know of :)
<wgrant> The_Tick: If you go to the bug listing, and order by milestone, you'll find the bugs without a milestone at the end.
<jml> wgrant: but hey, the plans are all public: https://dev.launchpad.net/VersionThreeDotO/Bugs
<wgrant> To have them appear first, just replace the 'milestone' in the URL with '-milestone'
<The_Tick> ya, I'm trying to find a view with milestones on the results
<wgrant> The_Tick: A milestone is shown as a clockish-thing to the right of the summary.
<wgrant> I'm not sure why they don't show the actual milestone name there.
<The_Tick> wow, that's lame
<The_Tick> thanks
<wgrant> jml: There are a few search things there.
<wgrant> Including customisable columns, which would resolve The_Tick's latest complaint.
<wgrant> I guess none of them will make it, though.
<The_Tick> I'm used to trac really
<The_Tick> so just learning what this can and can't do is useful
<wgrant> I suspect that things it can't do would be considered bugs.
<The_Tick> what's the preferred way to complain nicely? :)
<wgrant> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+filebug
<jml> The_Tick: also, the launchpad-users list can be a good proving ground for proto-bugs
<wgrant> That too.
<The_Tick> I'll just file bugs
<The_Tick> we're a small project in the scope of things for you guys
<jml> I've been pushing for feature parity with trac for some time now :)
<The_Tick> dude trac's awesome except for the whole hosting it yourself thing
<wgrant> Hopefully things will improve in a few months when fixes aren't entirely driven by Canonical.
<jml> oh I don't know about that
<The_Tick> and if lp used hg we'd use source control on lp too
<wgrant> IMO Trac really sucks.
<The_Tick> how so?
<wgrant> The bug tracker seems clunky and generally painful. I'm not quite sure what exactly is wrong with it, though.
<The_Tick> it is out of the box for end users
<jml> it has a couple of really nice things
<The_Tick> but then you go get the simpleticket plugin
<The_Tick> the roadmap is really the nicest thing
<The_Tick> and the timeline
<wgrant> The timeline is something Launchpad is really lacking.
<The_Tick> we really customized it for adium
<wgrant> It was a pleasant surprise to find that Google Code had one. It's very useful.
<The_Tick> ya, I have no clue what my growl project on lp is doing without it
<The_Tick> ya, that was the biggest complaint they had
<wgrant> I imagine you could probably rework the existing karma system to do a timeline in LP.
<ajmitch> wgrant: karma for a person will only show a limited set of actions, won't it?
<ajmitch> at least if you're just trying to reconstruct a timeline from karma
<wgrant> ajmitch: It's not currently comprehensive, but it's not too bad. And there are bugs filed about tracking more things.
 * ausimage wonders if buildd team member is da house?
<ausimage> I have an issue building a package on my ppa that DOES build on my box :/
<wgrant> ausimage: perhaps link to the build log?
<ausimage> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27718971/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.soovee_1.06ppa2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ausimage> sorry :S
<ausimage> wgrant: it says it can't find a file... that does exist and does appear in the local built package
<wgrant> That's very probably a bug in the package. Possibly a race of some kind.
<wgrant> How were you building it locally?
<ausimage> dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc
<ausimage> thats command I used
<wgrant> That doesn't count. You need to use pbuilder or sbuild.
<ausimage> ahhh...
<wgrant> Otherwise you're building in an unclean environment.
<wgrant> It might have missing build-dependencies, for example.
<spm> wgrant: for this newbie builder here. which would you recommend of those two? or 6 of 1... ?
<ausimage> yeah...
<wgrant> spm: pbuilder unless you use LVM.
<spm> 'k. ta!
<wgrant> sbuild is much better and more like what the buildds use (failures will sometimes show up in sbuild and on the buildds, but not in pbuilder), but it's more heavyweight to set up.
<ausimage> pbuilder... I will look at that tommorrow... and see if that helps
<wgrant> ausimage: I can reproduce the build failure locally in sbuild. Not sure about pbuilder.
<wgrant> So, it's not a buildd problem.
<wgrant> But let me just have a look for anything obvious.
<ausimage> k... must be an unclean thing...
<wgrant> I get the same with just a 'dpkg-buildpackage -b' on my system.
<wgrant> Ahhh.
<wgrant> I see.
<wgrant> The symlinks are borked.
<ausimage> yeah that was at the back of my mind :/
<wgrant> wgrant@irranat:/tmp/soovee-1.06ppa2$ ls -l svterm
<wgrant> lrwxrwxrwx 1 wgrant wgrant 38 2009-06-10 14:32 svterm -> /media/stuff102/DBsite/pbparser/soovee
<ausimage> wgrant: my packaging skills seem to kill revu too ;)
 * ausimage fixes symlinks
<wgrant> ausimage: Impressive. Although that box has a habit of killing itself sometimes...
<ausimage> really?
<ausimage> wgrant: I pushed a new package with the fixed symlinks
 * ausimage crosses fingers
 * wgrant will check in 3 minutes.
<ausimage> cool
<wgrant> We'll see in a few seconds...
<wgrant> Failed again.
<wgrant> Same error.
<ausimage> wgrant: how can I symlink then ?
<wgrant> er, same issue. There are absolute paths in the symlinks.
<wgrant> What are they meant to link to?
<wgrant> the 'soovee' binary in the root of the package?
<ausimage> I have a single script that can read its name
<wgrant> ln -s soovee svterm
<wgrant> ln -s soovee svview
<wgrant> How were you linking them before?
<ausimage> with nautilus drag :/
<wgrant> Oh.
 * ausimage did the links how you should and pushed a new package 
<ausimage> *showed
<wgrant> OK. Let's see how this works.
<ausimage> wgrant: I checked the dif between nautilus and ln -s *
<ausimage> apparently nautilus uses the full path... and ln does not
<wgrant> ausimage: ln uses whatever you tell it to - it will use an absolute path if you give it one, which is necessary sometimes.
<ausimage> ahh
<wgrant> dh_install: soovee-common missing files (debian/tmp/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/soovee_app/pages/*), aborting
<wgrant> It installed into python2.6/site-packages, though this is on Karmic...
<ausimage> hmm not sure why that happened?
<jrick> Somebody just said
<wgrant> But it worked on Jaunty.
<wgrant> So possibly some Karmic breakage.
<jrick> sorry about that
<wgrant> ausimage: So, it's fixed!
<ausimage> it is :)
<ausimage> cool
<ausimage> now if only revu could stomach the package. it may have a chance at karmic, wgrant ;)
<wgrant> ausimage: The first problem with that package is that it's native. That'll not be accepted into Ubuntu.
<wgrant> But this is #ubuntu-motu talk.
<ausimage> native?
<wgrant> It has just a .dsc and .tar.gz, rather than a .dsc, .diff.gz and .orig.tar.gz.
<wgrant> (and no '-' in the version)
<ahn> Does VCSimports from a CVS repository preserve the full history during the import?
<wgrant> ahn: Yes.
<wgrant> One of my launchpadlib scripts died with a 401 at 06:13 UTC - but it worked for the three minutes before that, and works again now.
<wgrant> I've not touched any of my OAuth tokens lately.
<spm> wgrant: ~ 45 mins ago right?
<wgrant> spm: Yes.
<spm> wgrant: hrm. nothing obvious is showing up. none of the immediate suspects at any rate. :-/
<wgrant> spm: Damn.
<wgrant> spm: Should I file a bug, or just hope it doesn't happen again?
<spm> hmmm. yes.
<spm> my heart says file a bug, the head says we don't really have much beyond a transient to work with.
<wgrant> Exactly.
<spm> hmm. keep an eye out. if you see another soonish (days), get the UTC time and report them both. my 2c.
<wgrant> Sure. Thanks.
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: adeuring | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Launchpad's Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<wgrant> mwhudson: I finally got that bugmail I asked about.
<wgrant> noodles775: In addition to bug #314370, it'd be easier for users to realise they need to select a different distroseries if it used the distroseries version instead of long codename.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 314370 in soyuz "Detect the user's ubuntu version and display the corresponding sources.list by default in PPAs" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/314370
<wgrant> 'Ubuntu 9.04' is more recognisable and correct than 'The Jaunty Jackalope'
<noodles775> wgrant: definitely. There's a bug somewhere to re-label distroseries throughout LP...
<wgrant> noodles775: What does your 314370 branch do if it can't detect the distroseries? Select the latest one, like is done now?
<noodles775> wgrant: if the user-agent distroseries doesn't match any of the valid series, yes, it uses the latest distroseries that has sources in the archive.
<dhruba> Hi, I have installed Ubuntu Server 9.04 with NTP, DHCP, DNS and OpenLDAP on it. I have created a few users through phpLDAPAdmin. But while trying to login from the Ubuntu Client 9.04, it is giving a problem that the Home directory is not present. Again, it is giving that it is ignoring .dmrc file. But even through ls -la I could not find any .dmrc file
<wgrant> noodles775: Would it be better to default to nothing instead?
<wgrant> dhruba: You want #ubuntu, I suspect.
<wgrant> noodles775: The detection should get most people, but then people are going to get lazy and forget to change it. Then when the detection fails, they're going to get the wrong packages.
<noodles775> wgrant: good point... yep, that would be better...
<wgrant> noodles775: Shall I file a bug?
<noodles775> wgrant: yes, that would be great (as the branch has just landed as is). Thanks!
<dhruba> Hi, I have installed Ubuntu Server 9.04 with NTP, DHCP, DNS and OpenLDAP on it. I have created a few users through phpLDAPAdmin. But while trying to login from the Ubuntu Client 9.04, it is giving a problem that the Home directory is not present. Again, it is giving that it is ignoring .dmrc file. But even through ls -la I could not find any .dmrc file
<wgrant> noodles775: Plus it needs new UI changes and review and blah, so it would delay that branch quite a bit...
<wgrant> dhruba: As i suggested earlier, you want to ask that in #ubuntu - this channel is for Launchpad, not Ubuntu, support.
<noodles775> wgrant: exactly :)
<wgrant> noodles775: Bug #385485
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385485 in soyuz "sources.list distroseries on PPA page should have a safer default" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385485
<noodles775> Cheers wgrant
<wgrant> bigjools: I just responded to that bug, but why don't you like a few percent of uses with alternate browsers having to select it manually?
<maxb> 08:38 < wgrant> 'Ubuntu 9.04' is more recognisable and correct than 'The Jaunty Jackalope'
<maxb> 08:39 < noodles775> wgrant: definitely. There's a bug somewhere to re-label distroseries throughout LP...
<maxb> Yuck, I'd hate that
<maxb> I find names vastly more recognizable and memorable than numbers
<wgrant> maxb: You're not Joe Average User, though.
<wgrant> Codenames aren't mentioned in more than a couple of places in releases of Ubuntu.
<wgrant> They're not even on the default Firefox home page any more.
<noodles775> or here http://www.ubuntu.com/
<wgrant> Or releases.u.c.
 * wgrant checks ShipIt CDs.
<wgrant> Not there, either.
<wgrant> So I don't know the codename unless I check sources.list.
<persia> The codename is also present as part of the .disk/info file on the CDs, and in /etc/lsb-release
<wgrant> persia: True, but I think users are even less likely to look there than sources.list.
<persia> wgrant, I don't expect users to look in either of those places, but I do expect software to do so, and I'm not sure that the software won't present those strings to users.
<wgrant> persia: Perhaps.
<wgrant> But Ubuntu 9.04 is the official one, so Launchpad should probably use it in user-facing places.
<persia> So, I agree with the general idea that "Ubuntu 9.04" is more recognisable and correct than "Jaunty Jackalope", but I'm unsure that it's accurate to say that the names aren't presented anywhere.
<persia> Yes, very much so.  I mean to provide data, not to disagree with the intent.
<wgrant> Right.
 * wgrant thwacks Launchpad a bit for mandating authentication at some API URLs and not others.
<persia> wgrant, Is the auth mandate not consistent with the data collection from the web UI?
<wgrant> persia: Hm?
<wgrant> they seem to be gratuitously making launchpadlib users authenticate.
<wgrant> But a few lines of code later, it all magically works without an OAuth token.
<persia> wgrant, Ah.  It's the gratuitous bit that I was asking about.  There's a larger and larger amount of information that seems to be user-customised, and I'd expect this to be reflected in the API, so auth would be mandated.
<persia> On the other hand, if the information collected never contains private information, then I suppose that's annoying (or if one can collect the same information without an auth token)
<wgrant> The browser UI already makes use of the API anonymously, which is how I realised launchpadlib could too.
<persia> Ah.
<maxb> It is rather irksome that you need to authenticate even to see things that you can screenscrape without a login
<mwhudson> wgrant: hurrah
<ricemark20> i need gwibber 1.0.1, 1.0.2 does not work with twitter client
<cumulus007> Hi, I was wondering if the translations in Ubuntu get synchronized with Launchpad during the lifetime of a release?
<cumulus007> and also, will translations from Jaunty be ported to the Karmic branche when there are no changes in the source?
<dpm> cumulus007: I think you might mean the other way round: translations done through the Launchpad interface are released in Ubuntu regularly through language packs -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TranslatingUbuntu/LanguagePacks
<cumulus007> hm, so the language packs are being updated during the lifetime of a release?
<dpm> cumulus007: yes, although for Jaunty we have not had any updates yet
<dpm> cumulus007: and yes, translations from Jaunty will be ported over to Karmic.
<cumulus007> okay, that's what I wanted to know :)
<dpm> good :)
<fta> hi, anyone to consider a request for more space in a PPA? https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/73791
<adeuring> fta: I have asked our admins to address your request
<fta> thanks
<ion_> Hi
<ion_> What’s the actual effect of the “affects me too” thing? Is there a public list of people affected by each bug or something like that?
<intellectronica> ion_: you can only get the list of affected users using the API for now. it's being used when collecting statistics to decide which bugs are most important to work on
<ion_> Alright
<intellectronica> there's still no visible ui for that. when  there will be one, it is likely to be a way of ordering bugs
<ion_> Wouldn’t the list of subscribers be somewhat equivalent for a rough number of people who have an interest to the bug?
<intellectronica> ion_: not really. people who have an interest in the bug are the people subscribed to the bug. people affected by the bug are people who actually get the bug on their system
<stefanlsd> Im looking at launchpadlib.  Is there some documentation what constitutes private data and non-private data?
<persia> stefanlsd, Loosely put, private data is bugs, teams, blueprints, branches, etc. that have the "private" flag set.
<intellectronica> stefanlsd: private data is data you can't see :)
<intellectronica> stefanlsd: there is no general privacy mechanism in launchpad. for bugs, you can set the private attribute of the bug to true, and then only people subscribed to the bug can see it
<stefanlsd> intellectronica, persia: so - change non-private data - 'The application will be able to access Launchpad on your behalf for reading and changing non-private data.- this would mean the application has access to change anything (bugs, teams, blueprints etc) not marked as private?
 * persia defers to someone who actually knows about the internals
<intellectronica> stefanlsd: basically, launchpadlib, authenticating as you, gets exactly the same permissions you would get working with the web interface
<stefanlsd> intellectronica: i get that (like launchpadlib wont be able to do something i wouldn't be able to do through the web interface, i suspect the authentication token stuff is to be more restrictive for the application). Although im still not entirely sure what this restricts... i guess the main distinction is read or change. and then private or non-private.
<intellectronica> stefanlsd: the most important thing to remember is that you get exactly the same permissions using launchpadlib as you do with the web interface. that's all there is to it, really
<stefanlsd> intellectronica: ok, i can accept that, but then why have this whole token authorization issue?
<james_w> stefanlsd: the distinction for private/non-private is useful for when you are using someone else's script
<james_w> you can choose "non-private" then, and be sure that even if the script is malicious they still couldn't access anything they couldn't access through the web UI authenticated as themselves
<james_w> though they may still be able to make changes that they couldn't make as themselves
<intellectronica> stefanlsd: i don't understand. that's just how it's implemented
<stefanlsd> ok. thanks guys. im gonna play more with it and see if i can understand it better through implementation
<fta> PPA exceeded its size limit (7628.00 of 7120.00 MiB).. again
<fta> i'm getting tired of this, all my ppas are full :(
<ion_> Hehe
<fta> too bad for firefox 3.5 b99
<elmo> fta: you should totally ask for a refund
<ion_> fta: Couldn’t you get the new Firefox directly into karmic?
<fta> needs some staging first
<maxb> Re the earlier conversation, is it documented anywhere exactly what the API considers "private information"?
<ion_> Ah, never mind, didn’t think of the ≤jaunty audience.
<fta> and i'm still waiting for https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/73791
<fta> and bug 381296
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 381296 in soyuz "PPA max quota is too small" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/381296
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Launchpad's Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<fta> Rejected: PPA exceeded its size limit (23084.00 of 20480.00 MiB) => boom, chromium out too
<savvas> fta: it's just a developer preview, still not out :P
<fta> savvas, ??
<fta> savvas, it == ?
<savvas> fta: ah sorry, I was talking about chromium
<fta> savvas, yes, it is. but it's the only thing we have for linux, and plenty of people are requesting it, so i provide it in a ppa.. which is full every two days or so
<savvas> you're doing a great job by the way :)
<fta> savvas, thanks. most people are using PPAs without realizing there's someone working behind the scene to keep the thing alive
<james_w> to just install a lazr package or wadllib/launchpadlib do I need buildout, or is that just for development?
<mvo> hello! what can I do about: bzr: ERROR: Directory not empty: "/srv/bazaar.launchpad.net/push-branches/00/00/0c/50/.bzr/repository/lock/gxmtz4db2g.tmp": [Errno 39] Directory not empty
<mvo> nevermind my last bzr question, I think its fine again
<Peng_> How do you mark a merge proposal as superseded? Will it happen automatically?
<bdmurray> Is there some way to find out the full list (or more than the top 10) of "Other Tags" for Ubuntu?
<bdmurray> well viewing the source of +manage-official-tags had it but that seems ghetto
<ahn> Is there a way to delete an empty bzr branch?
<nhandler> ahn: Yes, go to https://code.launchpad.net/~USER/PROJECT/BRANCHNAME/+delete
<ahn> nhandler: Thank you
<ahn> Second question: when setting up a sub-project under a super-project, the bug tracking option include "In Launchpad" and "In the Super Project bug tracker (bugs.launchpad.net).  What is the difference?
<salgado> ahn, looks like a bug in LP to me.  I think it somehow got tricked into thinking that the super project doesn't use Launchpad for bug tracking
<salgado> ahn, what's the super project in question, btw?
<ahn> salgado: netrek-project
<ahn> It seems that there is no way for me to delete a vcs-import branch.
<ahn> I actually need this branch renamed and assigned to a different subproject.  Do I need to email help@launchpad.net?
<salgado> ahn, better to ask a question on the URL that's on the topic
<salgado> that should be on the topic, at least
<salgado> ahn, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<ahn> Thank you.  After years of being SF, LP is a bit new.  I will try your link.
#launchpad 2009-06-11
<Hellow> Could I get a admin to delete https://launchpad.net/netrek-old-clients ? I'm going to never do anything with it
<spm> Hellow: can you ask the same via LP answers? that way we can verify it's a legit request to remove. https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<Hellow> heh, ok
<Philip5> i have a question about my registered name on launchpad. i have an account and a ppa linked to a name i would like to change but as i get it my ppa is linked to the name i would like to drop... is it possible to flush the ppa and change launchpad name (not display namne) somehow?
<Philip5> i'm on edge.launchpad.net by the way
<lifeless> Philip5: ask a question on answers.launchpad.net/launchpad with the details
<lifeless> Philip5: it is possible just not trivial
<Philip5> oki, thanks
<wgrant> It'll work better if you empty the PPA first, I believe. Moving a populated one would get... messy. But ask a question, and an admin should sort you out.
<Philip5> wgrant: that was my next question... how do i delete packages or just empty my ppa?
<Philip5> never mind... found it... :)
<Philip5> but i can only delete packages and not the whole ppa to start a new one :(
<Philip5> just create a new
<ripps> Does anybody know how fta does his ppa-scripts, apparently he's asleep when I'm awake, and I can't get any answers from him. He has alot of examples on how to use get-orig-source with his bzr packages, but I'm head is hurting trying to figure out how to do the same thing with git. And what the hell is all this debian_tag stuff?
<persia> ripps, His infrastructure is mostly checked into bzr branches, but you probably want to ask on #ubuntu-mozillateam, as others there ought be at least passingly familiar.
<ripps> persia: that'd be great if anybody there would talk
<persia> Hrm.  Can't help you there.  Email maybe?
<Hellow> Does a team deletion have to be done by a administrator?
<spm> Hellow: yes
<persia> spm, By the way, did you ever hear anything back on how to resolve the merge between a "person" and a team for pkg-games?
<spm> persia: hmmm. I don't believe I did. I shall poke.
<persia> spm, No huge rush, but thanks :)
<spm> persia: just revisiting this. appears *now* that they show up as two teams. naturally it's not all roses, as a trial merge on staging oopsed.
<persia> heh.  Progress at least :)
<persia> An oops means a real bug, and something someone can fix, rather than the murky confusion we had previously.
<spm> that was my thinking as well
<spm> I wonder... can we not just "do away" with the old team? ISTR there was something around email addresses tho?
<persia> Right.  The two teams have different addresses, and the members of the team would prefer that LP bugmail, etc. not be sent to the address used for tracking uploads to Debian.
<persia> (while the team itself covers both Debian and Ubuntu, there are some members who prefer to ignore Ubuntu entirely)
<spm> :-)
<persia> So, the idea was to have the address used for Debian uploads be a secondary address for the team used for the PPA, code branches, etc.
<spm> persia: so to rephrase it: 1. we have  pkg-games-ubuntu@lists... this is good and we're all happy with how it works. 2. we want another address for other stuff (PPA, code branches etc);; yes?
<persia> Err, no.
<persia> We have pkg-games-ubuntu@lists.  This is good, and we're all happy with how it works.
<spm> cool
<persia> We upload to Debian with pkg-games@alioth, and we want that to show maintainer credit for the team on the overview page for the team.
<spm> hmmmm
<spm> persia: ok. try #2. you want the contact address for ~pkg-games to become pkg-games@alioth (vs the current pkg-games-ubuntu@lists)? or am I still not getting it? AIUI a team can only have a single contact address, and I suspect you're trying to have two?
<wgrant> One contact address, but multiple addresses in total.
<spm> like a person has? eg myself with 4 ish. I don't think teams can do that. of it they can, be damned if I can find where...
<wgrant> Let me see.
<wgrant> I know it's confusing.
<persia> spm, Yeah.  A single contact address fails to work for this case.
<persia> Or, hrm.  Am I missing something in the definition of "contact address"?
<spm> heh
<spm> contact address has 2 cases
<wgrant> It has a dual meaning.
<wgrant> The primary address.
<persia> We only want to receive email from LP at the pkg-games@lists.lp address.  We want to have stuff done by the alioth address recognised as having been done by the team.
<wgrant> or a team address.
<spm> 1. goes to an external list/alias for example
<spm> 2. goes to a team exploder within launchpad itself
<spm> kinda thing.
<wgrant> Hmmm.
<wgrant> There used to be a +editemails
<wgrant> But there isn't any more.
<wgrant> It's certainly useful to have multiple addresses for a team...
<spm>  +contactaddress now
<wgrant> There used to be that and +editemails
<spm> 'k
<spm> mneptok: you should try for mneptRon ?
<wgrant> Bug #174452 says it wasn't intentional that it was present.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 174452 in launchpad-foundations "Contact addresses impossible to remove from teams" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174452
<mneptok> spm: just making sure $ALTNICK doesn't get dropped
<wgrant> But it was there, and worked, so presumably the DB allows multiple addresses.
<spm> persia: wgrant: I wonder.. could we achieve same by a sub team. I suspect no, but throw the thought out there...
<spm> mneptok: for shame. such a boring reason :-)
<wgrant> spm: Not really, no.
<persia> spm, I don't think a subteam would accomplish the branding goal: I can't imagine it appearing significantly different than the team + the person.
<mneptok> spm: would you prefer me telling you about my prosthetic breasts and full-head latex Charo mask when i $ALTNICK?
<spm> mneptok: hmmm. tempting...
<mneptok> CUCHI-CUCHI!
<spm> persia: yeah. tricky...
<persia> spm, Goes back to the concept that people upload stuff and teams don't, which doesn't quite map cleanly for team-maintained stuff (not that it usually matters, as few actual maintainers use LP).
<spm> how about a team list? ... hmmm. no. that works the wrong way.
<spm> right.
<persia> spm, Yeah.  At a top level, we want something that looks like a person, yet works like a team :)
<wgrant> persia: Why does it need to be like a person?
<persia> wgrant, https://launchpad.net/~pkg-games-devel/+maintained-packages vs. https://launchpad.net/~pkg-games/+maintained-packages
<persia> Hrm.  That worked better than I thought it would, but the latter isn't UI-accessible.
<wgrant> persia: Teams can maintain packages, so that the latter isn't linked to is a bug.
<persia> wgrant, Ah, so the bugs are 1) teams don't have secondary addresses, and 2) there's no way to navigate to +related-software (and similar) for teams?
<wgrant> persia: I think rather 1) teams don't have secondary addresses exposed in the UI.
<wgrant> But the DB could have changed, I guess.
<persia> I heard that the difference between "person" and "team" was a single binary flag at one point.  Dunno if that's still the case.
<wgrant> They are the same DB table, right.
<persia> But I presume it's at least close, as otherwise pkg-games-devel probably wouldn't have been able to convert from a person to a team.
<wgrant> I suspect the merge will copy the addresses over, or things would go wrong in normal team merges.
<persia> Well, the merge oopsed, which at least gives something to track.
<wgrant> If the email address wasn't transferred, the autocreated team would just be recreated fairly quickly when the old address was seen again.
<spm> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=OOPS-1258S301 for those that have oops access...
<ubottu> https://devpad.canonical.com/~jamesh/oops.cgi/1258S301
 * wgrant shakes a fist or three.
<persia> three?
<wgrant> Somewhere around that, yes.
<spm> persia: he's from melbourne - close to tasmania. all bets are off at that point. :-P
<wgrant> spm: Heh.
<wgrant> At least *my* city wasn't built as a compromise between the two capital candidates.
<VK7HSE> wgrant: spm hey guys here in Tassie, were are thinkers but not doers !!! :P
<spm> yeah I love that. half way compromise. 280km from sydney, 800km from melbourne.
<spm> persia: ok, so back to the question. I'll update with a summary of my understanding of what is wanted and where we're at. but I suspect we're headnig to report bug land.
<persia> spm, I think you're right.  Are you filing bugs?  Shall I?  Perhaps wgrant will volunteer as he understands both how LP works AND what I want to do?
 * wgrant doesn't understand how LP works.
<spm> persia: bug? no. better if you file - coming from the user perspective as it were. I'd just be puppeting your wishes and liable to get it wronger.
<spm> wgrant: I don't think anyone really understands it all. too big, too complex, too arcane.
<SamB> persia: LP works?
<SamB> are you ... certain?
 * spm wanders off to suspend samb's account. citing irrecoverable rudeness. :-P
<persia> SamB, SamB It at least works for some things some of the time, and can usually be wrangled to work for the rest with enough bug reports and enough time.
<SamB> spm: it's called joking!
<wgrant> The average time is actually reducing now. It's a bit strange.
<SamB> it does make an okay free bzr hosting service
<spm> SamB: it was taken that way :-)
<SamB> irrecoverably rude joking!
<persia> wgrant, Don't complain about a declining average time-to-fix: I'm not sure I want that fixed!
<persia> But anyway, to make sure I understand the bugs I'm filing.  I think there are three.
<persia> 1) There doesn't seem to be a way for the UI to control alternate addresses for a team
<persia> 2) There doesn't seem to be a navigation path to +related-software for a team
<persia> 3) There's an oops when trying to merge two specific teams that may be an implementation bug of some sort.
<wgrant> Agreed.
<spm> yup
<wgrant> But s/may be/is/
<persia> wgrant, Well, it could also be DB corruption as a result of something that went wrong when converting pkg-games-devel from a person to a team.  I don't know which part has the bug.
<spm> 3. could be tricky - I merge teams a lot; but they're usually both active teams. in this case, the mergee is not activated; the merged-onto is. that may/not be cause & effect.
<spm> or that too
<persia> spm, Would you mind filing #3 ?  I think you understand the issues there more.  I'm happy to file #1 and #2, which I'll need anyway in order to reach my end state.
<wgrant> persia: true.
<spm> sure
<persia> Thanks.
<spm> I was thinking I'd need to anyway - if only to capture the what/how.
<persia> What do these go against?  Just launchpad, or is there a better target for team stuff?
<spm> generically LP. the wonderful QA folks will adjust from there
<persia> (registry maybe?)
<wgrant> Registry
<spm> I personally can never remember which team stuff goes against. So tend to stick with the generic.
<wgrant> Teams/people/projects are Registry.
<wgrant> Parts of distros are also, to add to the confusion.
<persia> products too, from the looks of things.
<persia> (and some bits of branches, but not much)
<wgrant> By projects I meant products+projects, but yes.
<persia> What is the difference between a "product" and a "project" in LP-speak?
<spm> isn't "ubuntu" a product, vs eg solitaire as a project? just guessing...
<wgrant> Aha. The Great Confusion.
<wgrant> Ubuntu is a distro. That's unambiguous.
<wgrant> "Product" in the code is "project" in the UI.
<persia> Aha.
<wgrant> "Project" in the code is "project group" in the UI.
<spm> ah yes. I recall that discussion now. ta.
<persia> Someone ought rationalise the language and branding for those.
<wgrant> They were renamed in the UI 2007ish, but never in the code. There has been much confusion.
<persia> Indeed.
<wgrant> Fortunately the webservice API exports have mostly been given the UI names, rather than the code ones.
<persia> But I can see how "product" is poor branding for many of the things registered on LP.
<wgrant> Right.
<persia> Seems #1 is bug #156340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 156340 in launchpad-registry "Need to be able to associate multiple email addresses with a team" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/156340
<persia> Or maybe even #28688
<wgrant> Bug #28688
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 28688 in launchpad-foundations "Receive mail about different products/packages/etc (roles/"hats") at different e-mail addresses" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/28688
<wgrant> Not really.
<wgrant> Ah, the last paragraph of 156340's description is encouraging.
<wgrant> The merge should probably DTRT.
<persia> Well, except that it oopsed.  Anyway, the comment about 28688 comes from comment 2.
<wgrant> Not an email-related OOPS, though?
<persia> I'm not familiar enough to know either way.
<persia> #2 is bug #385825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385825 in launchpad-registry "No obvious UI to navigate to +maintained-packages for a team" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385825
<wgrant> It should probably be more general than that; a list of related projects is also useful for a team.
<spm> a dashboard of various admin tasks would be awesomeness too :-)
<wgrant> A dashboard of anything would be awesome.
<wgrant> A timeline for a project would be awesome.
<wgrant> But LP doesn't do anything like that yet :(
<persia> A timeline for a team would be nifty, or even for a person.
<wgrant> Karma almost does that, but it's not linked to the objects.
<spm> one of the things I love about freshmeat is exactly that - the activity graph(s)
<persia> wgrant, For +related-software for teams, what beyond PPA and maintained packages would be relevant?
<persia> Teams don't usually comment on bugs, or do uploads.
<wgrant> persia: Related Projects
<wgrant> ie. everything except uploaded packages
<persia> How does one calculate that?
<wgrant> It's based on the configured driver/owner of projects.
<persia> The only link I can imagine is team branches of projects.
<wgrant> Nothing to do with activity.
<persia> Interesting.  Things show up in my Related Projects semi-randomly.  I always presumed it came from bug reporting or branch submissions.
<wgrant> It's from being a member of ~motu, generally.
<persia> I think I have a number of inputs, but that explains why I keep having stuff I've never heard about show up there.
<persia> And yes, that does become interesting for teams.
<persia> And even "Uploaded Packages" is conceivably meaningful, in the case that someone stuffed the Changed-By: value.
<persia> (this *shouldn't* happen, but it could)
<wgrant> Well, that should really reject the upload and delete the signer's Launchpad account :P
<persia> Well, at least discoverability would allow us to apply social pressures.  Right now, we have no idea.
<wgrant> Teams can do lots of things that they shouldn't be able to (eg. comment on bugs).
<persia> How can a team comment on a bug?
<wgrant> Email.
<persia> Doesn't that need a GPG key?
<wgrant> Not if it's just a comment.
<persia> Ugh.
<wgrant> Only modifications need GPG.
<wgrant> Which is questionable.
<wgrant> But I guess it would be user-hostile otherwise.
<persia> Right.  Some people find mail readers to be something other than torture devices.
<maxb> How often do the LOSAs review and act on LP questions assigned to them?
<cprov> maxb: daily, at least, usually more often. Which one is bothering you ?
<maxb> my gpg key reassignment one :-)
<wgrant> The unassigned questions, however...
<maxb> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/72929
<maxb> Incidentally, is that SQL command seriously implying that LP expects 8-digit keyids to be unique?
<wgrant> It looks like it... IIRC a conflict has happened in the past.
<wgrant> But the user recreated the key.
<maxb> well, gah. I rather assumed that since users have to enter full fingerprints to import keys, that foresight would apply throughout :-)
<maxb> Also, LP thinks my question is in the "Answered" state - should I be always coming back to it and adding a "not fixed yet" comment every time someone else makes any comment on it at all, to keep it in the "Open" state?
<wgrant> maxb: I suspect it'll be ignored if it remains Answered. 'Needs Information' ones do, at least.
 * maxb wonders if there's a bug for "should be possible to comment on a question without setting it to "answered"
<wgrant> If somebody other than the asker of the question comments, it gets set to Needs Information. It's a bit restrictive.
<cprov> maxb: we don't rely on unique key IDs, only fprs, for the record.
<wgrant> Hmmm. What did I remember, then...
<cprov> the users instructions here and there use it, though.
<wgrant> cprov: Isn't the SQL that sinzui put in the question buggy, then?
<cprov> wgrant: yes, I think it was more like a hint than anything else
<cprov> wgrant: we usually don't paste SQL recipes in questions.
<maxb> bug 114710 ftr
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 114710 in launchpad-answers "Allow to post comments which are not information requests or answers" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/114710
<wgrant> cprov: That's good - Answers comments are easy to impersonate.
 * cprov nods
<zu22> can someone on LP *please* update the ancient bzr server!
<zu22> trying to download fast-import: $ bzr branch lp:bzr-fastimport fastimport
<zu22>  Server is too old for streaming pull, reconnecting.  (Upgrade the server to Bazaar 1.2 to avoid this
<zu22> this is really bad
<wgrant> Launchpad is running the latest stable bzr.
<zu22> why is LP running such an old release of the bzr server!?
<zu22> well stable is too old :)
<wgrant> I suspect your client is too old - there was a bug causing that message to show up.
<zu22> oh ok sorry then
<zu22> my client is 1.5-1.1 on debian squeeze
<wgrant> Launchpad is currently using bzr 1.15.
<wgrant> Right, that's pretty old.
<zu22> ok the error message said the *server*
<zu22> guess it meant my client heh
<wgrant> It did.
<wgrant> Your client thinks it's the server's fault.
<zu22> wonder if i should file a bug report
<wgrant> But it's wrong.
<zu22> wgrant: ah :) ok
<zu22> sorry guys for blaming LP
<wgrant> No - that bug was fixed perhaps a year ago, but your old version doesn't have the fix.
<maxb> zu22: squeeze has 1.13.1-1, it's lenny that has 1.5-1.1
<zu22> ok gotcha
<zu22> well i have some squeeze packages some lenny packages
<zu22> i did dist-upgrade but some packages *still* on lenny
<zu22> not sure why
<maxb> erm, that's rather broken
<zu22> yeah :(
<persia> maxb, Just for the record, some packages haven't been updated between lenny and squeeze (for that matter, some packages haven't been updated between warty and karmic)
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: gmb | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<topaxi> /quit/quit
<topaxi> lol
<topaxi> ..
<fta> ripps, still there?
<ripps> fta: hi, asac has been helping me
<ripps> I'm checking to see if my new get-orig-source works now
<fta> ripps, your get-orig-source target could be pretty simple, you could ignore all my attributes (tags, dates, etc)
<fta> as long as by default, it returns the freshest tarball you want to build
<asac> fta: can you discuss that in mt channel ;)?
<fta> ok
<asac> i am interested too and cannot follow this ;)
<asac> (e.g. git is used by NM and connman etc.)
<fta> ok, moving to m-t
<asac> cool ;) gratias
<james_w> if a vcs-import is dead in favour of another, what do we have to do to get it switched?
<james_w> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/kerneloops/trunk is now http://git.infradead.org/?p=kerneloops.git
<lifeless> question on answer.l.n/launchpad-code
<james_w> thanks
<wgrant> cprov: Do malformed .changes file names still result in silent rejection?
<cprov> wgrant: yes, unicode handling still having some slips.
<cprov> wgrant: do you have a new example ?
<wgrant> cprov: I mean, does a .changes file with a filename other than NAME_VERSION_source.changes get rejected silently?
<cprov> wgrant: no, this one was fixed some time ago
<cprov> wgrant: broken .changes filenames result in a rejection upload notification if it's content is correct.
<wgrant> cprov: That's what I thought - I just saw a warning about it while editing the docs. I'll remove it.
<cprov> wgrant: great, thank you.
<eagle00789> my svn project failed to import. now i think i've got the correct url, but i can't find a way to modify the importurl. how can i do that??
<persia> eagle00789, Ask a question against launchpad-code
<eagle00789> ??
<persia> go to https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/ , file a question describing the specifics (and the new URL).  Wait for an admin to fix it.
<eagle00789> thx
<eagle00789> question posted. no we will wait :D thx again
<pro-rsoft> Is it possible/allowed to integrate launchpad bug tracker into your own website layout? Does LP provide an API for it?
<beuno> pro-rsoft, you've got some APIs, but I'm not sure they're complete enough to use it as a bug tracker from somewhere else
<beuno> BjornT, ^
<intellectronica> pro-rsoft: pretty much everything that can be done using launchpad's web interface is available as an API. one thing that may prove a problem for you is that the API uses a single user's login. you can't have a web application operate on behalf of other users
<intellectronica> well, that's not completely true. it's possible in theory, but i don't know how easy. i don't think anyone every tried
<intellectronica> pro-rsoft: but as long as you're happy using a single user, yes, you can use the API to integrate very tightly with launchpad
<pro-rsoft> ok
<pro-rsoft> but yeah people will need a launchpad login anyways to be able to track their own comments, etc.
<RockyRoad> Hi :)
<RockyRoad> I think I've done a stupid change in my lp project
<RockyRoad> could someone help me ?
<RockyRoad> I tried to change the name of a branch, now there's a mess
<RockyRoad> it looks  like I now have 2 distinct urls for the same branch ...
<pro-rsoft> file a support request and it will be put back by an admin
<RockyRoad> thank you pro-rsoft, I'll do that
<RockyRoad> pro-rsoft: did ou mean there: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion ?
<pro-rsoft> yes, I think so
<RockyRoad> thx
<savvas> anyone to check bug 384217?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 384217 in launchpad "subscribed to a code branch, but did not receive most updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384217
<savvas> (it's converted from a question)
<pro-rsoft> when you subscribed to a code branch you can also alter subscription settings
<pro-rsoft> where you can change which updates you receive exactly
<savvas> I have, I've set it to receive all update without diff
<pro-rsoft> and are you sure the code branch already got enough time to update itself?
<pro-rsoft> I get changes a day later (CVS import)
<pro-rsoft> if not longer.
<savvas> I have received revision numbers: 3, 10
<savvas> I have NOT received revision numbers: 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 11, 12
<savvas> Update since revision 24:
<savvas> Received: 24, 30
<savvas> Did not receive: 25, 26, 27, 28, 29
<savvas> no offense, but I think it has had enough time since revision 3 :P
<eagle00789> can the svnimport of launchpad work together with the dyndns service??
<savvas> it's really weird to receive some and lose some
<pro-rsoft> eagle00789, why not/
<eagle00789> the log still tells me this: pysvn._pysvn_2_4.ClientError: Can't connect to host 'smartass.webhop.info': Connection refused
<eagle00789> i have someone over on the #svn channel who checked out my link i use and it works for him...
<eagle00789> so why doesn't it work for launchpad??
<savvas> well resolve works, ping works, but for some reason http://smartass.webhop.info doesn't show anything
<savvas> what's the svn address?
<eagle00789> no, because http runs on a different port. the svn adress is svn://smartass.webhop.info:3421/share/HDA_DATA/svn/ToolbarKiller
<savvas> eagle00789: and the link to the svn import project at launchpad?
<eagle00789> the same as posted above
<eagle00789> here is the link to the project: https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/tbu/trunk
<savvas> that's the one, thanks
<eagle00789> np. sorry :D
<savvas> hm.. no idea
<savvas> you'll have to stick with paul hummer I guess: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+question/73930 :)
<eagle00789> :D i guess i will indeed
<eagle00789> you were also able to connect to the svn server??
<savvas> rockstar: here? eagle00789 is on IRC and having hard time with https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+question/73930 :)
<savvas> eagle00789: yes
<eagle00789> ok. thx
<rockstar> eagle00789, hi
<eagle00789> hey rockstar
<eagle00789> the problem: i get the following errors in the importlog:  pysvn._pysvn_2_4.ClientError: Can't connect to host 'smartass.webhop.info': Connection refused but the svn url i use now is correct
<eagle00789> the svn url is: svn://smartass.webhop.info:3421/share/HDA_DATA/svn/ToolbarKiller
<rockstar> eagle00789, ah yes, I should have noticed this before.  We block those ports on our outbound slaves.
<eagle00789> what port should i be using then??
<rockstar> eagle00789, port 80?
<eagle00789> can't use that as a special service runs on that...
<eagle00789> http runs on 50000 on my server
<rockstar> eagle00789, I think 443 is open as well.
<rockstar> eagle00789, this is on your home server?
<eagle00789> 443 isn't used for anything else??
<eagle00789> yes it is
<rockstar> eagle00789, it's used for https
<eagle00789> don't use https
<eagle00789> so i could use that
<rockstar> eagle00789, are you wanting to do a one-time import of your code, or ongoing?
<eagle00789> ongoing
<rockstar> eagle00789, so you'll have to hack around and probably put it on 443
<eagle00789> i basicly could use my router so that you can connect to 443 but internally i still use 3421
<rockstar> eagle00789, yeah, however you do that.  We try and lock those import slaves down pretty heavily.
<eagle00789> i indeed noticed now yes
<apachelogger> gmb: hullos, I was wondering if you could convert a user to a team and how much work that would be :)
<gmb> apachelogger: It's not possible to do that. Why not just create a new team?
<apachelogger> gmb: preserve the PPA url ... would it be possible to rename the user and then create a team with that name?
<gmb> apachelogger: Yes, you can do that, certainly.
<gmb> apachelogger: In fact, that was going to be my next recommendation :)
<persia> gmb, Are you sure it's not possible?  I swear it's happened in the past.
<apachelogger> gmb: hehe, ok, thanks :)
<gmb> persia: I've never seen it done. Essentially it's flipping a bit in the DB but I'm not sure if there mightn't be funky consequences.
<gmb> apachelogger: However, just htinking about it...
<gmb> apachelogger: I'm not sure the PPA for the user would get renamed.
<gmb> apachelogger: Let me talk to someone from the Soyuz team about this.
<persia> gmb, I believe there are some funky consequences, based on the experience I've had with the one I've seen, but I'm not sure the funky consequences aren't bugs.
<apachelogger> gmb: okies
<gmb> persia: Right.
<persia> Also, the PPA (ought) to get a new key, which may confuse PPA users.
<persia> With switching, there might be other issues, but the key could probably be preserved.
<bigjools> gmb: you can't rename if you have a PPA
<eagle00789> rockstar: i have changed the port now. the url is: svn://smartass.webhop.info:443/share/HDA_DATA/svn/ToolbarKiller
<gmb> bigjools: Ah. So, what's the best way to deal with this problem then, I wonder?
<gmb> apachelogger: So, having discussed it with the Soyuz guys, it seems your best course of action is to file a question at http://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad and request that your PPA (and user) be renamed. An admin can take care of that and then you can create your new team with the correct details.
<cprov> gmb: I don't think we are going to do it.
<rockstar> eagle00789, updated.
<eagle00789> thx
<gmb> cprov: Can you be more specific?
<cprov> gmb: yes, it's not correct to move PPAs like that.
<gmb> cprov: So, what's the preferred solution? I'm getting conflicting reports here :)
<persia> Um, Why is there a rename or move?  I thought that was just a workaround.  Wasn't the original request just a person->team conversion?
<cprov> gmb: ideally the user should create the new team, new PPA, new keys and abandon the old one.
<bigjools> cprov: he wants to preserve the URL
<gmb> persia: Yes. However, as I said before, this could lead to odd consequences which I'm keen to avoid.
<cprov> bigjools: we can support this temporarily with symlinks on the repository server, it doesn't necessary has to be represented in the model.
<persia> gmb, Ah,  I underestimate your keenness :)
<cprov> the key breaking is necessary since the the group in control of the PPA will change.
<bigjools> cprov: I don't really want symlinks all over the PPA root directory though
<cprov> bigjools: agreed, it's a favor we can offer to make the transition less painful.
<apachelogger> how about: sneak-in the new URL via a package update of the old team
<cprov> eeeeeeew!
<bigjools> cprov: right, we delete them after a while
<apachelogger> cprov: would avoid symlinking ;-)
<bigjools> heh
<cprov> apachelogger: yes, but I rather avoid going down this path, it's super-wrong security wise.
<apachelogger> cprov: the only other option would be to create an app that tells the user what is going on and how to migrate, which is most preferrable security wise I suppose ... though the one which is the least comfortable for the user
<apachelogger> eventually offer the user to add the new URL automagically, which would make it less of a PITA I suppose
<cprov> apachelogger: right, repository EOL isn't an easy problem
<cprov> apachelogger: we should start discussing it since it's becoming common.
<cprov> apachelogger: but there is very feel things we can do client-side at moment.
<apachelogger> *nod*
<eagle00789> rockstar: i guess it is working like a charm now. it is already a minute in  importing state :D
<rockstar> eagle00789, great.
* gmb changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<eagle00789> thx again mate for the help
<eagle00789> wierd. it took 4 minutes and ended with Cannot find svn repository root
<mmek> launchpad is implemented in python, right?
<maxb> I believe so
<bialix> recently someone mentioned special script to easily mark all bugs in LP related to released milestone as fix released, using launchpadlib for this. Where can I find this script?
<fta> hm, i've pushed a branch to my junk about 10 hours ago, it's still not visible. https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+junk/yui3.head
<zsquareplusc> i've started a project with a branch assigned to me, now i'd like to "convert" that to the team branch. i thought pushing it to the new url would be enough, but now it created stacked branches, making it impossible to delete my old personal one. what should i do to correctly move the branch to the team?
<LarstiQ> zsquareplusc: can't you rename it?
<zsquareplusc> rename the branch? thats possible? :-)
<kirkland> ppa help page has gone 404, https://edge.launchpad.net/+help/ppa-sources-list.html
<persia> kirkland, I think it moved to https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA?action=show&redirect=PPA#Installing%20software%20from%20a%20PPA
<kirkland> persia: cool, thanks;  links to that page on PPA landing pages need to be updated
<persia> File (yet another) bug about the PPA landing pages.  Given the collection, I suspect they'll get a swipe soon enough.
<eagle00789> my project has a working svn import, but it fails with the following error: Cannot find svn repository root.
<eagle00789> have i missed something in my own svn setup??
<eagle00789> anybody??
<persia> eagle00789, Often long periods of time pass when nobody here knows the answer to questions.  You can wait (and someone may catch backscroll), or you can file a question :)
<eagle00789> i already have it on question, but also still no response there
<persia> When did you file the question?
<eagle00789> 22 minutes ago
<eagle00789> my first question was answered in 5 minutes
<persia> Ah.  You got very lucky with the first one.  I usually see answers in the 12-36 hour range.
<persia> (depends how many questions are in the queue, what the LP Help Contact of the day happens to be doing, whether they happen to be knowledgeable about that bit themselves, etc.)
<eagle00789> ok
<eagle00789> i do have to say that help.launchpad.net nothing says about this. it tels you nothing about the svn setup....
<wgrant> kirkland: Add a 'soyuz/' after the '+help/' - I filed that bug yesterday, but the other help link on the page still works.
<kirkland> wgrant: cheers ;-)
<wgrant> sinzui: *Anything* is better than the current project series display name. I don't see how you can be stopped.
<sinzui> wgrant: I will get most of the bugs you files fixed early next week
<sinzui> wgrant: Thanks a lot for reviewing the page. I was begging other people to look at it
<wgrant> sinzui: Thanks.
#launchpad 2009-06-12
<popey> hmm, i recently had my lp id changed from alanpope to popey, my ppa page on lp says that the path to my ppa is http://ppa.launchpad.net/popey/ppa/ubuntu but that 404s, the old url http://ppa.launchpad.net/alanpope/ppa/ubuntu works
<popey> i guess this is a bug in the whole name-changing thing, problem is my ppa page actually has the 404ing url in it. I am giving a talk on saturday at my lug about bugs and ppas, would be nice not to expose lp to some ridicule :S
<popey> is it possible to get my ppa renamed?
<wgrant> popey: You weeeeere told it would break your PPA.
<popey> i was?
<popey> i didnt realise it would break like this
<wgrant> Fortunately, it's fixable.
<popey> shall i file a question on lp?
<wgrant> Just delete all of the packages, wait 5 minutes, then copy them back in.
<wgrant> That'll have it fixed in 10 minutes.
<popey> ooo, thats even better
<popey> nice one, thanks!
<wgrant> And then maybe ask a question to get your old PPA removed from ppa.launchpad.net, as it'll be orphaned now.
<popey> nice patronising weeeeeeere there by the way ;)
<popey> should i delete my ppa and create a new one after deleting the packages from it? or is that not necessary?
<wgrant> You can't delete the PPA - but no, that's not necessary.
<popey> ok
<Daviey> This is horribly broken
<wgrant> Actually, it's possible you could need to wait for the packages to actually be removed from disk first (every 30 minutes, IIRC), before you copy them back.
<zsquareplusc> i thought there was a way to automatically build packages from a bzr repo. but the help page only talks about uploading.
<popey> i will wait overnight
<wgrant> zsquareplusc: Various people have written various scripts to do that. There's nothing built into Launchpad to do that yet.
<wgrant> Daviey: What's horribly broken?
<popey> someone else could sign up as alanpope and they may have trusted me personally previously, they may not trust the new me
<Daviey> wgrant: -> pm
<wgrant> popey: The OpenPGP key will stop that.
<zsquareplusc> wgrant: ahh now i see, i can upload source packages and they are automatically built. but not yet directly from a repo. thats ok
<popey> he explains it better anyway :)
<wgrant> zsquareplusc: That's right.
<wgrant> Daviey: OK...
<Daviey> wgrant: ah well.. it's here now
<Daviey> I'm *assuming* it creates a new gpg key.. not checked that if i sign up as ~alanpope now it does
<wgrant> It does, yes.
<Daviey> but the bigger issue is, how many people bother checking the apt-get warning
<wgrant> the OpenPGP key is associated with the PPA in the DB, so it will have been moved with the PPA.
<wgrant> Well, it exists for a reason.
<Daviey> (considering people are used to apt-get  gpg warnings)
<wgrant> It shouldn't be ignored.
<wgrant> They shouldn't be used to them.
<wgrant> much much worse things can happen if people ignore them.
<Daviey> further, a *real* example is ~screen-profiles, which does indeed have many subscribers
<Daviey> (well did)
<Daviey> "They shouldn't be used to them." doesn't really wash IMO
<wgrant> It is certainly a problem.
<Daviey> I'm *certain* most users would ignore it
<wgrant> Those users are buggy.
<Daviey> i imagine many people wouldn't bother checking the digits
<wgrant> And apt should probably refuse to install packages from a repo that has recently become unsigned.
<wgrant> But, then there's still the risk that somebody will stumble on instructions about installing the old PPA.
<Daviey> And if you think about the script mez posted to planet ubuntu, which *many* people adopted (as it brought down the ubuntu keyserver), then that gpg key is automagically imported
<wgrant> Then they'll go to the fake PPA page on LP, and get the new evil key.
<wgrant> And everybody dies.
<popey> wonder how many people did adopt the mezism
<Daviey> LP really isn't designed for people changing names, eh :)
<popey> s/name/id
<zsquareplusc> oww. debuild -S packages the .bzr directory and other files not belonging to the distribution too :/
<wgrant> Daviey: That *is* part of the reason you're not allowed to change your name if you have a PPA.
<spm> wgrant: point of order. :-) "<wgrant> Those users are buggy." no. that's human nature. exceptions should be just that, exceptional. if it ever becomes normal, then the exceptions themselves are the problem. not the person.
 * Daviey thinks about waiting for a popular team to change id.. and creating a PPA with a package that pings a url of mine as part of postinst to count how many people would have been fooled
<spm> This is one reason why VISTA's security popups are such a fail. they become "normal" and hence mindlessly accepted.
<wgrant> zsquareplusc: Perhaps use bzr-builddeb, or pass '-i' to debuild
<wgrant> spm: Right. So the error should be more like the one when apt attempts to remove an Essential package. The user gets a nice big warning, and has to type a sentence acknowledging their fate.
<wgrant> If they ignore that, there is nothing that can be done to save them...
<spm> ha!
<spm> aas, it is not that easy :-)
<spm> alas!
<spm> piss them off enough, and they'll find a way to switch the irritation off altogether. even worse end result.
<Daviey> (aka mez's script)
<spm> aiui, yes.
<wgrant> Apparently.
<zsquareplusc> mmm, debuild 's --help and the manpage do not explain -i though they mention it in an example
<wgrant> zsquareplusc: That's because debuild calls dpkg-buildpackage, which calls dpkg-source. See dpkg-source's manpage.
<Daviey> Well even running the script manually, popey's post, would be enough to cause a dangerous situation
<wgrant> Daviey: Right.
<wgrant> So, the moral of the story is that you should always examine email addresses and team memberships of a PPA owner. And/or LP should blacklist old names.
<wgrant> But the latter removes much of the reason for renaming accounts - freeing up the namespace.
<spm> we had this issue in defence land with MAC's on workstations. force users to DTRT, and you end up with personal shopping lists classified Top Secret.
<Daviey> wgrant: i'm certain that locking the old id for a period of time would cause too much issue
<wgrant> Daviey: s/would/wouldn't/?
<SamB> spm: that sounds like the wrong thing to me
<Daviey> err wouldn't :)
<spm> SamB: in what way?
<SamB> well, it's just excessive
<SamB> shopping lists classified top secret!
<spm> well that's the fault of using technical controls to solve a people problem. basically. :-)
<spm> MAC's don't care about contents, only enforcement.
<SamB> now, rw------- I could see
<SamB> but top secret means something a bit different from that
<spm> SamB: MAC as in madatory access controls. rw----- on steroids kinda thing. force bell-la-padula(sp?) model onto windows etc.
<Daviey> wgrant: if you google screen-profiles and PPA there are a number of links that advise (or link to) adding a defunct PPA.  It's too easy for a rogue to adopt the now unused LP id
<spm> SamB: so can copy'n'paste from a Secret window into a TS one, but not the other way.
<SamB> okay, yeah, that's kind of idiotic
<wgrant> Daviey: Right - that's a situation I mentioned earlier.
<spm> end result, users end up working in the TS windows only, as life is easy there.
<Daviey> oh
<spm> yup. it is idiotic. :-)
<SamB> isn't that kind of like running as Admin ?
<wgrant> Yes.
<SamB> Vista's dialog is better than *that*
<spm> is not so much the dialog itself, more the frequency of. when he was ~ 3, our little boy was perfectly trained by the XP UI to automatically close any and all warning/error popups. that's a UI  design fail. and a big one.
<spm> little boy that cries wolf; by another name,
<wgrant> Hmmm. Does process-deathrow not run every half hour?
<spm> wgrant: are you talking LP here? and err which part of? :-)
<antono> hello
<wgrant> Ah, there we go.
<antono> i just face a problem
<wgrant> spm: It's the Soyuz thingy that removes packages from the disk.
<wgrant> It just ran.
<wgrant> popey: You can probably restore stuff to your PPA now.
<spm> 'k
<antono> i just copied package from my ppa to https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-on-rails/+archive/ppa
<popey> wgrant: yeah, its fine now thanks
<antono> both ppas in my sources.list
<antono> when i trying to update my package i getting following error from aptitude:
<antono> E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-on-rails/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gitg/gitg_0.4.1-3_i386.deb: Size mismatch
<antono> what should i do?
<wgrant> antono: I wonder if you have a dodgy proxy between you and Launchpad - that all looks fine to me.
<antono> nope, only if my provider is clever enough to setup such a proxy
<antono> i'll try to get info from my provider
<zsquareplusc> mm. bzr-builddeb looks nice. but it complains about a missing debian/files while debuild -S runs happily without that one
<james_w> I dispute that
<james_w> :-)
<james_w> did you run "bzr builddeb -S"?
<wgrant> antono: I can confirm that the archive works fine for me, so it's something on your end.
<antono> wgrant: thanks
<zsquareplusc> james_w: yes
<zsquareplusc> "native" mode
<james_w> zsquareplusc: can you pastebin the output please?
<antono> is it ok to have 2 versions of one package in both ppas?
<antono> *2 copies
<james_w> I'm pretty sure bzr-builddeb doesn't check for debian/files
<wgrant> antono: They're different binaries, but that is normally fine.
<zsquareplusc> james_w, i get three lines: Building using working tree | Running in native mode | bzr: ERROR: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '<cut>/debian/files'
<james_w> ah
<james_w> I know this bug
<james_w> sorry, I should have remembered it earlier
<james_w> it's actually "No such file or directory: some file that has been removed"
<antono> wgrant: thank you so much! :)
<wgrant> antono: No problem.
<james_w> zsquareplusc: bug 174539 I suspect
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 174539 in bzr "export doesn't handle files going missing from working tree" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/174539
<patapouf> Hi all,
<patapouf> I wondering if someone can tell me where I should execute the merge operation if I have a trunk branch a another branch ..
<zsquareplusc> james_w ah i see now. no i don't think it is that bug. but i have removed the file and have not yet committed.  there should be some sort of warning like "WARNING: you are building in a working copy with changes" or something like that
<intellectronica> patapouf: what do you mean? do you want to merge your branch into trunk?
<james_w> zsquareplusc: what does your "bzr status" say?
<james_w> perhaps it's a new bug
<zsquareplusc> it reports the file that caused the error as removed
<patapouf> yep, devel to trunk ...
<james_w> ok. thanks
<intellectronica> patapouf: just push a merged branch to the location of trunk
<patapouf> ok ..
<zsquareplusc> james_w after bzr ci, it builds w/o error now :-)
<james_w> woop
<james_w> zsquareplusc: would you be so kind as to file a bug report telling me how I could reproduce?
<zsquareplusc> ow.. reproduce.. hey i'm just building my first package on my own here ;-)
<james_w> heh :-)
<zsquareplusc> i guess it will take some time until it appears in the ppa after the dput?
<wgrant> zsquareplusc: Up to 5 minutes.
<wgrant> zsquareplusc: If it doesn't show up on the PPA page within 5 minutes, you probably didn't sign it properly.
<zsquareplusc> my bad.. it's even a FAQ entry, heh
<wgrant> What was the problem?
<zsquareplusc> wrong upload destination
<wgrant> Ah.
<lifeless> spm: can you see if branch whiteboards are still preserved in the DB?
<spm> lifeless: sure, can you give me some pointers of which table(s) to look at?
<lifeless> thumper: ^
<lifeless> spm: branch or branch*
<spm> 'k, one sec
<spm> lifeless: branch has > 2500 whiteboards that are not null, on staging.
<lifeless> spm: can you get a dump of the whiteboards for branches of squid
<lifeless> (join to product where product.name like "%squid%")
<spm> lifeless: sure. gimme a few to work some magic.
<SamB> what happened to the whiteboards anyway?
<SamB> how are vcs-imports problems supposed to be discussed without them?
<lifeless> SamB: answers.launchpad.net/launchpad-code
<SamB> lifeless: I mean, like, a specific import fails
<jml> SamB: code-imports still have whiteboards
<SamB> oh
<spm> lifeless: https://pastebin.canonical.com/18298/ - you may wish to verify my sql-fu
<lifeless> SamB: so I do - if an import fails, you can alert jml & co via answers
<jml> answers is definitely the best place to ask questions.
<lifeless> spm: looked fine to me
<lifeless> thanks
<lifeless> I've copied the result part of it to them
<SamB> lifeless: isn't it usually the vcs-imports people that alert the users?
<SamB> I mean, if the FIRST import fails
<thumper> SamB: whiteboards are deprecated throughout launchpad
<zsquareplusc> yes! the package works :-)
<zsquareplusc> wgrant and james_w: thanks for your help
<nhandler> Would an LP admin be able to subscribe me to all packages currently maintained by a certain team if I were to file a question on answers.launchpad.net? Or would I need to manually subscribe to all of them?
<jml> nhandler: I don't know.
<jml> nhandler: maybe they could. also, maybe you could do it yourself with th LP APIs.
<jml> lots of maybes :(
<wgrant> The LP API doesn't let you do that/
<jml> fail.
<wgrant> Rather.
<wgrant> Maybe you can convince a Bugs person to expose it.
<wgrant> Hmm, but you also can't list a Person's maintained packages.
<spm> isn't that a structural subscription? - tho I'm not aware of those being hooked to teams...
<wgrant> It is a structural subscription, yes.
<spm> heh. usually it's people wanting *out* of one of those. not in. :-D
<wgrant> Yep.
<spm> nhandler: I gather it's not possible for you to simply join said team?
<wgrant> The problem is that lots of subscriptions need to be added.
<wgrant> Subscriptions of the team to the packages.
<wgrant> There's no way to do that other than manually through the UI.
<wgrant> Or SQL.
<nhandler> spm: It isn't a real team. It is an account that was created when some packages from Debian were synced: https://edge.launchpad.net/~pkg-perl-maintainers
<nhandler> The team maintains over 1000 packages, which is why I was looking for an easier way than me manually subscribing to all of the packages
<wgrant> (Maintainers aren't automagically subscribed, I might note)
<nhandler> wgrant: I know
<wgrant> nhandler: I know you know.
<wgrant> I wasn't sure that spm did.
<nhandler> ;)
<spm> nope, didn't know :-)
<spm> ah. perl. yes. that would account for the large number of packages. aka line-noise.
<wgrant> You could probably write a script to make a thousand POST requests on your behalf, taking the list of packages from a Debian Sources file (can't use Ubuntu's - the maintainer is overridden).
<nhandler> wgrant: I guess I could do that. I just wanted to see if the LP admins had an easy way to do this before I wrote up a script of my won
<nhandler> s/won/own/
<spm> nhandler: not that I'm aware of - we have to do pretty much the same thing. if only via sql. :-/
<wgrant> And the query would be a bit more complicated than the trivial one to remove a subscription...
<spm> to a certain extent, going via an automated UI POST would be safer. albeit more clumsy.
<spm> exactly.
<nhandler> Ok. I guess I'll write up a Perl script to do this ;)
<nhandler> Thanks for your help spm and wgrant
<wgrant> nhandler: But you'll also file a bug to get the subscription methods exposed.
<spm> ha! np.
<zsquareplusc> mm when i have a deb package is there a dpkg command to list it's dependencies/suggests w/o installing it?
<nhandler> wgrant: Yes I will. Would that be against the API or LP itself?
<wgrant> nhandler: launchpad-registry or malone... Since I'm not sure, file against launchpad.
<nhandler> wgrant: Sure thing
<wgrant> zsquareplusc: 'dpkg -f /path/to/deb Depends'
<wgrant> That'll get the Depends field.
<zsquareplusc> thanks
<zsquareplusc> i've created the PPA for the team i created for the project. is there something i can do that the PPA is listed on the projects homepage?
<persia> nhandler, If you haven't run your script yet, for the avoidance of duplication, you might just want to activate the maintenance team for the existing person in LP registered with the team maintainer address, set a contact address to something special (e.g. a LP ML), and subscribe the team.  That way others who want to subscribe to the same bug set don't need to run the script themselves.
<nhandler> persia: Good idea, I'll give that a try
<persia> nhandler, Note that this will be a few questions in LP: one to try to turn the "maintainer" into a proper team, and probably another to gain "control" without sending the auth details to a public mailing list.
<persia> (and maybe more along the way)
<bialix> hi, can you suggest me the way to force lp send mail about merge requests made in lp code to our mailing list (qbzr project)?
<bialix> can I avoid of creating dummy user with required e-mail?
<persia> bialix, You could create a team instead of a user, and give the team contact address as the mailing list.
<persia> (and subscribe the team to the branch, etc.)
<bialix> we have a team ~qbzr-dev
<persia> Does the team have a contact address?
<bialix> no, it seems not yet
<persia> That's probably the way to do it then (although I don't know the UI very well).
<wgrant> But having a contact address may be undesirable, depending on what the team is used for.
 * persia defers to wgrant who understands this much better
<bialix> wgrant: can you explain?
<wgrant> So, this all worked pretty nicely before Launchpad grew far too many new features, resulting in everything being pretty inflexible and somewhat inconvenient.
<wgrant> bialix: What do you use ~qbzr-dev for?
<bialix> we are working on QBzr project
<bialix> members of the team has write privileges to push new revision to trunk
<bialix> also members of team manage bugs
<bialix> is there is possible other usage of team on LP?
<wgrant> OK. Is it used for email at all? Bugmail, branch revision notifications, that sort of thing?
<bialix> I don;t understand
<bialix> every member susbcribed individually to trunk
<wgrant> OK, that's good.
<bialix> bugmails going to each member too
<wgrant> Good, good.
<bialix> ok
<bialix> as you said
<wgrant> So you should be safe to add the mailing list as the email address.
<wgrant> Then you can subscribe the team to get emails about merge proposals, and the emails will go to the mailing list.
<bialix> and what about bugmails?
<persia> Do you want bugmail to go to the list, or to individuals?
<bialix> only to individuals
<wgrant> Are the individuals subscribed to bugmail, or is the team?
<bialix> I found it's too boring
<bialix> how can I check this?
<persia> http://bugs.launchpad.net/qbzr ought show it
 * persia gets confused
<wgrant> https://bugs.launchpad.net/qbzr/+subscribe, in particular.
<wgrant> As you can see in the porlet, *nobody* seems to get all bugmail for qbzr.
<bialix> but we do get it
<persia> For everything, or for individual bugs?
<bialix> is not it's a settings of the team itself?
<persia> To put it another way, do you get bugmail for every new bug?
<wgrant> Hm.
<bialix> all new bugs come to me personally at least
<wgrant> You are right.
<wgrant> The team has an implicit subscription to the bugs, but it's not on +subscribe.
<bialix> I guess so
<persia> implicit subscriptions ought be shown.
<wgrant> Maybe because they're configured as the maintainer.
<bialix> this driver/maintainer split is very confusing
<wgrant> So, if you set the contact address, something will change: bugmail will go to the mailing list instead of each individual user.
<wgrant> It is.
<bialix> no, this is bad
<wgrant> You should probably replace 'driver' with 'release manager' when you think about it.
<bialix> hm?
<wgrant> Exactly - this is why I said LP had become inflexible and inconvenient since all these new features appeared.
<bialix> this more understandable
<wgrant> In Launchpad, 'driver' basically means 'release manager'.
 * bialix sigh
<persia> wgrant, I don't think the issue is the new features, so much as that some bits lag behind other bits.
<wgrant> persia: It worked well when basically the only type of email sent from Launchpad was bugmail.
<wgrant> But now we have all manner of other stuff.
<wgrant> And it's unconfigurable.
<wgrant> Unless you go with the proliferation of teams idea.
<persia> I don't remember when LP didn't also send blueprint mail.
<wgrant> True, but nobody has seriously used Blueprint properly in years.
<persia> proliferation of teams never helped me much: I just end up on more teams that I don't clearly understand.
<persia> I tried to use blueprint properly about 7-8 months ago :)
<wgrant> Was it a success?
<bialix> blueprints give too much karma
<bialix> I'm using it
<persia> Well, except for the several days wading through the volume due to lack of searching, yes, actually.
<bialix> but they is not very cool
<wgrant> bialix: That's because almost nobody uses it, because it's pretty out of date and broken.
<wgrant> bialix: So the karma is worth more.
<persia> The main issue was not being able to process abandoned blueprints well.
<bialix> wgrant: it's bad blueprints is dead and broken
<wgrant> bialix: I hear there may be work on that soon.
<bialix> but
<wgrant> But it has been abandoned by the Launchpad team for a long time.
<bialix> it require link to spec
<bialix> and lp does not provide wiki to save the spec
<bialix> it's inconvenient
<bialix> why there is no wiki?
<bialix> this is most annoying part of blueprints brokeness
<persia> bialix, because there's conceivably something better than a wki that could be done, but would be hard to do if there was a wiki, and so it needs to get specified first (or at least that was the way I heard it last)
<bialix> and there si not possible toget bird view of all dependecies between topics
<wgrant> I think the roadmap page did that - but that was removed some time ago.
<bialix> persia: I found Trac idea of wiki for everyting is a breeze
<bialix> yes, roadmap page disappear
<bialix> into blue?
<bialix> blue yonder
<bialix> right?
<bialix> blueprints UI is tooooooooooooo complex
<bialix> all this dance with direction approved, split over 2 settings page
<bialix> so yes, it's seriously broken
<bialix> and it gives too much karma
<wgrant> Once it's less broken, it will give less karma.
<persia> Because more people will use it.
<wgrant> Right.
<bialix> anybody who is not the part of the team could file a blueprint and get more karma than main devs
<bialix> it's not right
<persia> But yeah, the whole approval mess is a bit tricky.
<bialix> which parts of LP (in the term code/bugs/blueprints/translations/answers) will be open sourced?
<wgrant> bialix: Everything except the backend bits of Code and Soyuz.
<bialix> and what is LAZR means?
<bialix> backend bits -- it's ACL for codehosting?
<wgrant> https://launchpad.net/lazr - it's the set of some of the Python libraries that Canonical has produced.
<al-maisan> Linux/Apache/Zope/Relational database ?
<bialix> no, LAZR is acronym?
<bialix> ah
<bialix> thank you
<bialix> ACLs for bzr is so complex to setup. There is no bzr equivalents to bitbucket or github
<wgrant> bialix: Um, Launchpad?
<wgrant> Codehosting is the stuff you push your branches to.
<wgrant> And probably the vcs-imports stuff as well, but I couldn't be sure.
<bialix> on LP I can't create private branches for reasonable small fee
<bialix> I need paid codehosting for small price
<persia> bialix, You've asked a question and discovered the pricing?
<bialix> bitbucket and github have it
<bialix> $250/year  + VAT
<bialix> this is info from one of LP answers
 * persia didn't really want to know the number, just wanted to make sure the question was asked.
<bialix> I don't asked
<wgrant> That's for a proprietary project with private bugs.
<wgrant> Private branches could be different.
<bialix> but from all info available it's even not clear I (individual) can have private branches
<wgrant> You could ask.
<bialix> there is info about commercial support
<bialix> I've asked poolie directly and he pointed me to answer about commercial support
<wgrant> The github model is nice, I agree - I, as a user, can pay a few dollars a month for some number of private branches.
<bialix> exactly
<wgrant> I suspect LP could get quite a few people on that model...
<persia> Even just from folk who were branching other projects and didn't want to publish yet.
<bialix> maybe because entire LP is oriented on open source only
<wgrant> persia: Exactly.
<bialix> while github oriented on profit
<wgrant> bialix: LP is for commercial projects too.
<bialix> IIUC only for BIG commercial projects
 * bialix wishes to run startup as github but for bzr
<wgrant> That's probably why they are keeping codehosting proprietary.
 * bialix nods
<jml> uhh actually, we offer private branches for a fee.
<jml> we're just lousy at communicating that.
<wgrant> jml: Nothing obviously affordable like the other services, though.
<bialix> even google can't find this answer
<wgrant> In fact, nothing obvious at all.
<jml> see previous comment :)
<persia> jml, It might be worth having pricing in a FAQ somewhere, rather than in a series of questions.  Would improve discoverabilit.
<jml> probably.
<wgrant> Plus I can't create a private branch outside a private project.
<bialix> just to compare with github/bitbucket: one can open price page from main page
 * bialix has to run
<wgrant> jml: So, I can't find documentation about private branch pricings anywhere at all.
<wgrant> And if it's not documented, it doesn't exist.
<jml> if you say so.,
<persia> Is there documentation on private project pricing?  I thought folk were always encouraged to ask questions.
<persia> Asking a question about private branches might generate some documentation (if only in the question log)
<persia> So, I haven't gotten any bugmail in 7 hours, which is becoming suspicious (especially because I performed bug actions that usually send me mail in that time).  Is it just me?
<wgrant> persia: I got some just a couple of hours ago.
<wgrant> But there has been significant lag at times lately.
<wgrant> Actually, I just got some bugmail 30 seconds ago.
<persia> Hrm.  Then it's probably just me.
<wgrant> No more than a couple of minutes later than I would expect.
<wgrant> And while there are two types of bugmail, the kind I just got is the kind that you would be expecting.
<jml> there was a major delay the other day too.
<wgrant> Yeah.
<wgrant> I got some stuff around 10 hours late...
<persia> I actually expect to get both types at a rate of several an hour throughout the day.
<spm> persia: can you number a couple of bugs? I'll have a look and check you should have been sent copies.
<persia> spm, bug #28835 is the one I mostly noticed.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 28835 in hundredpapercuts ""Unmount" in volume right-click menu, is tech-speak and undiscoverable" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/28835
<persia> I kinda expected something from 379592 as well, but I'm not as sure.
<spm> persia: ok. two blasts: 2009-06-11 23:40:3[23] & 2009-06-12 03:17:38 - still looking for you in that lot
<spm> yup you shoulda got both. persia@u.c
<spm> persia: check your spam trap maybe? I know I had a couple of work related emails in tehre recently.
<persia> hrm.  Odd.  I'm getting other mail there.
<JNRowe> Hi guys, I suspect this has an obvious answer but...  how do I download a snapshot of a project from launchpad, I can't seem to find any such option on the site or in the help.
<jmarsden> JNRowe: bzr get lp:~someuser/someproject/somebranch    # is this what you mean ?
<JNRowe> no, I wasn't clear.  I meant a tarball or a zip or something as I don't have bzr
<jmarsden> Unless the project has published one (few do), there is no way to cause one to be created just for you, as far as I know.
<jmarsden> Installing bzr is pretty simple :)
<JNRowe> oh right, I just assumed there probably was one I couldn't find as there is with most other code hosting sites
<JNRowe> thanks anyway
<jmarsden> No problem.  You may be able to download source packages if the project also has a PPA (Personal Package Archive) associated with it
<wgrant> There's a feature request somewhere for Loggerhead (the Launchpad code browser) to provide tarballs.
<persia> jmarsden, projects can have PPAs now?
<jmarsden> Hmmm... teams can... I don't think I've tried it with a project, so maybe not... but the project *team* can have one :)
<wgrant> There's meant to be project<->archive links appearing in the next couple of months.
<thekorn> hi, I've got a few questions about bug 131679
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 131679 in compiz "Crash inside doPoll()" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131679
<thekorn> is it just me or is the subscriber portlet missing on this one
<wgrant> thekorn: It's there.
<wgrant> Just below the duplicates.
<wgrant> Why below, I have no idea.
<wgrant> Hmm.
<wgrant> Ahhh.
<wgrant> The portlet is there, but the AJAX bit fails to load.
<wgrant> Probably because of a timeout.
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: henninge | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<wgrant> Oh, no, just a good old OOPS.
<thekorn> wgrant, yes, it is there, but content is missing
<wgrant> OOPS-1259EB210
<wgrant> OK, it is a timeout after all.
<wgrant> Probably takes too long to calculate the subscribers of the huge number of dupes.
<wgrant> (which is part of the reason it's loaded by AJAX)
<thekorn> my other question is about bugmails: should notifications for a bug which happen in a small timeframe be bundled into one bugmail?
<persia> I think they should.
<wgrant> Changes by one user within a few minutes should be batched, yes.
<wgrant> But comments by any user, or intermediate changes by other users, can disrupt that.
<thekorn> ah, ok, so it has to be changes by one user, and within a few minutes
<thekorn> problem: this bug got ~190 new dublicates within the last few hours, all marked by the same user,
<persia> That's arguably changes to 190 *different* bugs.
<thekorn> and I got bugmail for each of this actions,
<wgrant> Right, they're different bugs.
<thekorn> yes, but at the end this are 190 changes to this bug
<wgrant> Which bug was the notification sent from?
<thekorn> all come from bug 320545
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320545 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with SIGSEGV (dup-of: 131679)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320545
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 131679 in compiz "Crash inside doPoll()" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131679
<wgrant> I mean, which is in the sub
<wgrant> Er, subject field.
<thekorn> ok, right, subject is always different
<wgrant> Right, the notifications are from different bugs.
<wgrant> You just happen to get notifications from them because they are duplicates of a bug to which you are subscribed, I suspect.
<wgrant> Batching notifications from different bugs sounds like a bad idea.
<thekorn> so, this leads me to another question, why do I get bugmails for bugs which have been marked as duplicate of the bug I'm subscribed to?
<wgrant> That changed a couple of years ago, IIRC.
<wgrant> But you'd have to ask a Bugs dev.
<thekorn> I mean: a would expect tons of bugmails like "bug XXXX marked as dup of 123456, you get this mail, because you are subscribed to 123456"
<wgrant> thekorn: Isn't that what those emails are?
<thekorn> wgrant, well yes, but I got bugmail from bug xxxxx, but I would expect to get lots of bugmails from bug 123456, which I'm subscribed to
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 123456 in xine-lib "podcast crashes amarok" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/123456
<wgrant> Hmm...
<wgrant> Sounds like you need to argue with a Bugs person.
<thekorn> right,
<thekorn> anyway, thanks wgrant for listening to me ;)
<wgrant> thekorn: np
<thekorn> maybe I should just file a bug, and see what happens
<wgrant> That might work.
<robert_ancell> is there anyway to stop a mail flood from marking duplicates?  I've been doing some serious triaging in compiz and it appears to be notifying everyone of the duplicates that have been reported.  Some unhappy people out there...
<wgrant> robert_ancell: Heh, thekorn was just going to file a bug about that.
<robert_ancell> wgrant: I suspend my canonical email is going to be subscribed to every spam list for this...
<thekorn> robert_ancell, hehe, good job ;) did you use a script, or did you mark all of them by hand?
<robert_ancell> Used lp-set-dup from ubuntu-dev-tools
<robert_ancell> I merged three bugs which had about 100 duplicates each
<thekorn> robert_ancell, does this script have an argument to add a comment to describe your action?
<persia> I generally don't prefer to receive comments from scripts like that, personally.
<robert_ancell> thekorn: no option
<thekorn> IMO, if somebody is running such kind of scripts, it should be explained
<robert_ancell> thekorn: but why notify people? does anyone actually want to know if a bug they're watching gets another duplicate?  especially past the fifth duplicate?
<thekorn> persia, you know what's going on, but new user don't
<persia> Well, actually, yes.  Sometimes there's useful discussion in the dupes.
<thekorn> I mean, let's say I'm mr. random user, and a filed a bug in the past about my compiz not running correctly,
<thekorn> I did not hear anything about it for over a few month
<persia> thekorn, Hrm.  Perhaps just to leave a comment in the master bug explaining it once?  My issue is with the mass-bug-comments where I get the same message on 100 bugs all at once.
<thekorn> and then, I get tons of confusing mails
<thekorn> *this* is confusing
<persia> Right, but what if you got one mail with the explanation, and then the 100 dup messages?  Would that work for you?
<persia> (and I think this has become an #ubuntu-bugs discussion)
<robert_ancell> My experience with bugzilla is I always thought duplicate notification should be opt-in
<persia> robert_ancell, Very little notification is opt-in for launchpad.  It's designed to encourage communication.
<thekorn> persia, the problem here is, that a user which has been subscribed to the bug after this comment has been added will never see this comment in his/her mails
<robert_ancell> persia: yes, but my argument here is duplicate notification is not good communication - it is noise for most users
<persia> ah, so a user who got subscribed by being previously subscribed to one of the first dupes?
<thekorn> persia, yes
<persia> Hrm.  It's always bad for someone.
<thekorn> that's so true
<thekorn> but in my opinion it is worse if it's bad for mister random user,
<persia> robert_ancell, In many cases it turns out there is a workaround or hint sitting in a duplicate, especially for the packages that attract fewer bugs.  I'm not certain that a single duplicate message isn't useful for most people.  It's 100 messages that's rarely useful.
<robert_ancell> persia: I think in that case there needs to be a threshold, e.g. notify the first 5 duplicates for everyone and then only the remaining for users who have opted in (e.g. developers)
<persia> thekorn, But it's *always* bad for mister random user, either the first person in the queue gets tons of duplicate comments, or the last person in the queue doesn't know what happened.
<wgrant> The solution is to stop so many dupes being filed.
<persia> robert_ancell, I doubt even developers want to see the next 185.
<wgrant> There is no excuse for having hundreds of duplicates.
 * persia agrees with wgrant
<robert_ancell> persia: It doesn't bother me because I can filter them and I want to know how many duplicates there are
<robert_ancell> wgrant: a lot of these are pre-apport
<wgrant> robert_ancell: So it's probably not a problem that needs solving.
<persia> robert_ancell, The number is easily available from LP at any time, and the bugmail never gives you the correct number unless you were a bug contact for the package before the first was filed.
<robert_ancell> wgrant: These cases will occur in the future and reporters will get angry again...  I wish they could be batched somehow (e.g. the following 1000 bugs have been marked as a duplicate of bug xxx which you follow)
<robert_ancell> persia: but if you are following that bug you get an idea of what is going on
<persia> Well, yes.  Wasn't I arguing for duplicate notifications to be sent by default earlier :)
<persia> My point is only that it's not useful in terms of determining the count.
<robert_ancell> persia: agreed
<robert_ancell> wgrant: every duplicate of bug 13169 will send out 300 email right? That is going to annoy people as there will almost certainly be a duplicate every so often. And as we get closed to Karmic the frequency will increase
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 13169 in wireless-tools "if-pre-up.d/wireless-tools error with non wireless device" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/13169
<wgrant> robert_ancell: Probably.
<wgrant> The solution to this might be the me-too feature.
<wgrant> Most of those users probably don't actually want to be subscribed.
<wgrant> They just want to know when it's fixed.
<persia> Well, that gets into the unable-to-unsubscribe-from-implicit-subscriptions issue, as many of the subscribers are subscribed as the originator of the bug (or a dup)
<persia> But the solution is for LP to be even smarter about helping people find their bug, rather than filing a new one.
<robert_ancell> gtg, here's to not having an angry crowd outside my door tomorrow :)
<BUGabundo> wgrant:  eheh
<BUGabundo> u caught me on my way to #launchpad to ask what was that old bug that didnt allow users to unsub from dups
<BUGabundo> and good morning to you all
<wgrant> BUGabundo: Heh. Does it work if you go to +subscribe?
<BUGabundo> nope
<BUGabundo> at least for the master bug
<wgrant> What does it do?
<BUGabundo> I guess I'm subbed to one of the dupes
<BUGabundo> wgrant: does _nothing_
<BUGabundo> on edge
<BUGabundo> page won't even reload... let me try to open on a new tab
<wgrant> +subscribe will unsubscribe you from the dupes, if you are subscribed to them.
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/131679/+subscribe
<BUGabundo> that works!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 131679 in compiz "Crash inside doPoll()" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo>          Unsubscribe from                  bug #131679                    Unsubscribing yourself or a team from a bug also unsubscribes from     duplicates.                                 Unsubscribe me from this bug
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 131679 in compiz "Crash inside doPoll()" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/131679
<BUGabundo> humm shouldn't it tell me what are the dupes I'm subbed to ??
<BUGabundo> no idea why the AJAX thingy aint working
<BUGabundo> but midle click to new tab works, at least I hope so
<BUGabundo> clicking now
<BUGabundo> You have been unsubscribed from this bug and 1 duplicate (#191365).
<wgrant> Ohhhh.
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> I see.
<wgrant> It's because the list of subscribers times out.
<wgrant> So the button gets partly AJAX-ified.
<wgrant> Related to bug #386236 - I'll mutate that to cover this issue too.
<BUGabundo> ehehehehe
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 386236 in malone "Subscribers portlet main content silently fails to load" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/386236
<BUGabundo> it would help if it was done NOW
<wgrant> This could be pretty important to get fixed on prod, actually... there are going to be hundreds of irate users finding the unsubscribe link.
<BUGabundo> lots of ppl will scream FAULLLL
<BUGabundo> if they can't unsub from this massive bug
<wgrant> Yep.
<BUGabundo> wgrant: one more thing! AFAICT https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/131679/comments/37
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 131679 in compiz "Crash inside doPoll()" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> Robbert *just* dupped two bugs to the master one
<BUGabundo> brigging with those 169 and 19 dupes
<BUGabundo> if so, _why_ did it generated soooo much bug mail ?
<BUGabundo> I got >160 emails!
<BUGabundo> there is a bad workflow here somewhere
<wgrant> BUGabundo: In LP, dupes can't nest.
<BUGabundo> I know!
<wgrant> So, he actually set some awfully large number of bugs that were dupes of the other two as dupes of the main one.
<BUGabundo> we already had that discussion once
<wgrant> Then set the two other master bugs as dupes of the main one.
<wgrant> Creately approximately an awful lot of email.
<BUGabundo> with the new AJAX controls *if* I dupe a bug with dupes to another, don't all the _nested_ dupes dupe the master?
<wgrant> No - you can't do that.
 * BUGabundo tries to re-read that and make sense 
<wgrant> You used to be able to, but that was a bug.
<wgrant> A bug that was fixed fairly quicklyy.
<BUGabundo> humm really?
<wgrant> Because it created really confusing situations.
<BUGabundo> I remember doing that just weeks ago
<wgrant> And allowed dupe loops, which caused a timeout.
<BUGabundo> longer after that _fix_ came in
<wgrant> Right - the problem appeared when duping was AJAXified.
<BUGabundo> yes, that was the main bug... but recently it worked as I expected it too
<BUGabundo> I marked a bug as dupe, and dupes automagicly changed too
<BUGabundo> which is what in this case Robbert should have been able to do.... or else I may be need an Hand transplant by now
<wgrant> He used a tool from ubuntu-dev-tools to do it.
<wgrant> And no, LP will not automatically move dupes across; I just checked on staging.
<BUGabundo> ok
<BUGabundo> stupid Q: shouldnt it ?
<BUGabundo> (assuming it avoids loops)
<wgrant> Perhaps. would make it very easy to generate lots of bugmail.
<BUGabundo> that the idea: it shouldn't!
<BUGabundo> let me think of the Rational
<BUGabundo> im subed to bug y. z is dupe of y. y p t o are marked dups of x. now y t p o z are now dupes of x.
<BUGabundo> every one (not on X) should only get ONE email of a massive dupping to X
<BUGabundo> ppl on X only get one email too, *after* all dupes came through!
<BUGabundo> the prob currently is that any bug like X gets also a mail that any pre-dupes bugs, will be marked as dupes of it
<BUGabundo> humm Feature or Bug ?
<BUGabundo> err
<BUGabundo> I'll file a wish bug on that, and try to make up a blueprint too
 * BUGabundo runs $ ubuntu-bug launchpad because he's sleepy
<BUGabundo> would that be malone ?
<wgrant> It would.
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/2796
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 2796 in malone "Remove constraint on marking duplicates of duplicates" [Medium,Invalid]
<BUGabundo> here is a 2005 nested bug LOL
<BUGabundo> we've spend 4 years fighting this
<BUGabundo> something is wrong with that
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/65741
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 65741 in malone "Double email to inform of duplicate bug" [Medium,Fix released]
<BUGabundo> this description is similar to my idea
<wgrant> That second one is hardly relevant.
<wgrant> Bug #78596 is the one.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 78596 in malone "Automatically handle moving duplicates across when duplicating a bug with dupes" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/78596
<wgrant> But Bugs people should be around soon, so it's probably best to talk to them.
<BUGabundo> thanks
<BUGabundo> let me read that one
<BUGabundo> wgrant: btw those 2 bugs I posted are diff stuff
<BUGabundo> one is nested other is dupe bugmail
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/386261
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 386261 in malone "bugs get a mail about pre-dupes bugs are going to be marked as dupes of it" [Undecided,New]
<\sh> guys, is there any timeframe to fix bug #385619? (launchpadlib)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385619 in launchpadlib "All bugs for a user." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/385619
<BUGabundo> wgrant: one more Q: since when is the user marked as Me Too for every filed bug?
<wgrant> BUGabundo: Launchpad 2.2.4 - bug #285167
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 285167 in malone "New 'me too' function defaults to "This bug doesn't affect me" even though I filed the bug" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/285167
<BUGabundo> eehh
<BUGabundo> its one of those: I want. I don't!
<BUGabundo> some cases it makes sense. but not always. I file  many bugs for other users lolol
<BUGabundo> but then again, that's ME
<BUGabundo> not most users... I'll agree on that
<persia> BUGabundo, When you file bugs for other people, aren't they usually bugs that you can verify, so you can say they affect you?
<BUGabundo> persia: not on my hw. no
<persia> hrm.
<wgrant> persia: Is that the purpose of that flag, though?
<BUGabundo> but usually I'm close to the user, and can confirm on there case
<BUGabundo> I guess on those cases, I'll un-Me Too
<BUGabundo> should be <5%
<persia> wgrant, I thought the purpose of the flag was to reduce the number of "me too" comments, although I'm not sure it's succeeded.
<savvas> is rosetta/translations part of launchpadlib? is it possible to get the percentage of translated strings?
<wgrant> savvas: Not at the moment.
<wgrant> persia: Well, it's currently unobvious that the feature exists.
<wgrant> persia: Should I really me-too a bug if I can reproduce it, rather than only if it actually affects me?
<savvas> wgrant: have you noticed a bug-wishlist or a blueprint for it?
<persia> wgrant, I think there's a bug about that.
<BUGabundo> lolol
<BUGabundo> I Me Too if I'm affected, not can reproduce
<wgrant> savvas: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/rosetta/+question/67671
<savvas>  thanks :)
<BUGabundo> persia: please explain what you said on the bug
<BUGabundo> its not clear to me
<BUGabundo> " there is no means by which the system can know if someone is going to  process another duplicate in the future."
<BUGabundo> in this case, according to wgrant, Robbert used a set of ubuntu-dev tools
<BUGabundo> so I'm guessing it was a single batch
<wgrant> It was many requests.
<BUGabundo> ahhhhh
<persia> BUGabundo, Right, but LP can't know if the batch is complete at the time a given action is taken, because LP isn't responsible for doing the batch processing.
<BUGabundo> that makes it more clear
<BUGabundo> let me put that on the bug
<BUGabundo> persia: then I would agree
<BUGabundo> using dev tools or some other future UI on LP should have a 30 min timeout
<BUGabundo> *before* emailing about dupes
<wgrant> Arbitrary timeouts like that are pure evil.
<BUGabundo> since that isn't even a critical change to any bug. at least not as important as request for input
<wgrant> Although LP already does it a bit for batching emails from one bug.
<persia> Oh, actually, I just thought that should be part of regular LP processing.  I can't imagine a case where it's important to get dup mail faster, and it covers release day stuff too, where tens of people are simultaneously filing the same bug.
<persia> wgrant, Well, yes, but it's better than nothing until a real fix is avaiilable.
<wgrant> persia: Is there a real fix?
<persia> wgrant, You mean a known fix or a theoretically possible fix?
<BUGabundo> wgrant: IA ? :)
<savvas> does anyone have any suggestions/workarounds to fix bug 384217?
<BUGabundo> well there's 'a' fix!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 384217 in launchpad "subscribed to a code branch, but did not receive most updates" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384217
<wgrant> persia: A practically possible fix.
<BUGabundo> wgrant: persia: have a tool box allowing the operator to end changes, sending the mail in 1 Minute
<persia> BUGabundo, nobody ever uses those properly.
<persia> wgrant, Hrm.  Actually, I can't think of one.
<BUGabundo> just like the Commit on SQL
<BUGabundo> persia: if no user input, go to automode, after 30 min
<wgrant> Anyway - dinner time.
<BUGabundo> persia: if changing status didn't work, we would not have New/Incomplete states!
<BUGabundo> wgrant: enjoy
<BUGabundo> persia: users and devs seem to set the proper state some/most of the times
<BUGabundo> so why wouldn't an experienced bug triagger using a set of advanced tools / LP UI use yet another option to end a cycle of batching dupes?
<persia> BUGabundo, Well, with a "if the user doesn't do anything" default, it's not as broken, but that gets back to wgrant's point about arbitrary timeouts being pure evil.
<BUGabundo> is it any worse then getting 200 emails ?!?
<BUGabundo> _that's_ pure evil
<BUGabundo> on user, on servers, on network, on spam, etc
<persia> I suggested the arbitrary timeout.  I'm the wrong person to argue against it :)
<BUGabundo> ahaha
<wgrant> You know what we need? Some Bugs developers who actually have experience in this area and know how things work.
<BUGabundo> wgrant: ROFL
<Laney> is there a bug about this? (the spam floods)
<Laney> (from dupes)
<wgrant> Laney: Bug #386261
<BUGabundo> Laney: I filed one
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 386261 in malone "bugs get a mail about pre-dupes bugs are going to be marked as dupes of it" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/386261
<Laney> thanks, just wanted to subscribe to it
<BUGabundo> Laney: no so sure it will get any acction :(
<Laney> wouldn't just allowing transitive dupes have avoided this problem?
<jmehdi> Hi, I'm trying to copy packages in my ppa, from jaunty to karmic series, but I get this error: "The following source cannot be copied: hijra 0.1.18-1~ppa5 in jaunty (same version already has published binaries in the destination archive)", I don't understand...
<bigjools> jmehdi: you need to copy with binaries
<BUGabundo> Laney: eheh don't even go there!
<noodles> bigjools: so why the "same version already has..."?
<jmehdi> bigjools: I can't rebuild? why?
<Laney> BUGabundo: why not? has this been discussed before?
<noodles> ah, in the same PPA... I see.
<bigjools> jmehdi: no, because you would rebuild a different md5sum of the same version binary and the pool-based repo can't handle that
<bigjools> jmehdi: if you want to rebuild, you need to upload a higher version for karmic
<BUGabundo> Laney: ohhh so many times
<Laney> oh
<Laney> well I can see a problem with undoing it, but beyond that...
<BUGabundo> read this backlog a bit and see a few links I posted
<jmehdi> bigjools: if I understand there is only one binary version for all series ?
<noodles> jmehdi: for the one source in your PPA, yes.
<jmehdi> ok
<bigjools> jmehdi: correct, in the one PPA
 * henninge is back
<BUGabundo> hey sabdfl
<BUGabundo> can we bump that bug to medium? its no Low!
 * BUGabundo humm I scared sabdfl way
<wgrant> Medium doesn't exist, in ~launchpad's opinion.
<Laney> ok so
<Laney> I think it should be solved via bug 78596
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 78596 in malone "Automatically handle moving duplicates across when duplicating a bug with dupes" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/78596
<Laney> which wasn't rejected!
<wgrant> Laney: It could, yes. But nobody is sure how to fix that properly.
<wgrant> And fixing the notifications isn't a precondition for solving the moving issue.
<BUGabundo> no its not! independent stuff
<Ampelbein> wgrant: fwiw, medium should be completely removed from the list of supported importances. either an issue needs fixing asap or it is a minor issue that can wait. but "medium" is like "hum, I don't really know how important this is but medium looks ok". ;-)
<wgrant> Ampelbein: That's what ~launchpad says. I disagree, I think.
<BUGabundo> Ampelbein: it means: when all critical bugs are done, do me next
<persia> Ampelbein, I'm a fan of highly graduated bug stati: so one can usefully sort to manage limited resources (although patches that resolve less important bugs well are always welcome)
<jmehdi> bigjools, noodles: actually is it worth copying my packages from jaunty to karmic in my ppa?
<bigjools> jmehdi: that's a question that only you can answer
<bigjools> do you have any karmic users?
<noodles> jmehdi: if you want to be able to provide the software to your ppa users who use karmic...
<bigjools> do you want to test yourself in karmic?
<jmehdi> yes I'm testing karmic
<Ampelbein> BUGabundo: so? why not "high" if it's important to fix? if it's not so important, why not low?
<jmehdi> because I'm installing an app on karmic, and I see it is fetched from "ppa.launchpad.net jaunty/main"
<jmehdi> so is it fetched from jaunty if it is not present in karmic?
<bigjools> jmehdi: you need to fix your sources.list entry on your karmic machine
<jmehdi> bigjools: hmm, yes maybe it's wrong
<BUGabundo> Ampelbein: not setting that bug to High will not kill any kittens! but sure heck will piss of many users again and again and again
<Ampelbein> persia: yeah. From what I see at work, the "medium" issues are the most ignored. When something is important, it gets fixed soon. Not so important stuff gets fixed along the way, but medium is always a middle thing that tends to be time-consuming yet not important enough. ymmv.
<persia> Ampelbein, Depends on how you manage your bugs, really.
<mpt> bigjools, hi
<bigjools> mpt: on a call right now, will catch you shortly
<mpt> ok
<mpt> bigjools, when you're free, what's this "token" thing? I don't see it mentioned anywhere in the interface or on help.launchpad.net
<bigjools> mpt: the tokens are effectively your personal sources.list entry
<mpt> bigjools, so until you find out what the token is, you can't actually access the PPA?
<bigjools> nope
<mpt> ok
<bigjools> which is why I think the wording on the UI needs sprucing up
<mpt> bigjools, after you have the token, do you actually get mailed about anything that happens with the PPA?
<mpt> e.g. when new packages are uploaded
<bigjools> mpt: no
<mpt> oh
<bigjools> but apt-get will tell you of course
<mpt> In that case, perhaps you shouldn't be using the word "subscription"
<bigjools> what do you think it should be?
<mpt> Talk about being given access, access revoked, etc instead
<mpt> so
<mpt> When the PPA owner grants you access, why do you need to click a button to get the token? Why hasn't Launchpad generated it already?
<bigjools> mpt: I explained this already - it's so we can see who is accessing the repo
<bigjools> mpt: and I also said that's an implenentation detail
<bigjools> the same UI could apply to either ways of doing it
<mpt> Sorry, what do you mean by "either way"? What's the other way?
<bigjools> immediate generation or lazy generation of the token
<mpt> ah, right
<mpt> well, tracking who clicked the button tells you something about who is interested
<mpt> It doesn't tell you whether they actually installed any of the packages :-)
<bigjools> true :)  but salgado's download counters will do that
<mpt> Could you instead track whether the person visits the PPA page itself?
<bigjools> how do you see that being useful?
<mpt> It would mean that I don't need to click a button on a separate page
<mpt> Instead I get an e-mail message saying "Hi, you've been granted access to Foo's Bar PPA. For instructions on how to use it, go to <https://launchpad.net/~foo/+archive/bar>."
<mpt> I can access that page because I've been granted access
<bigjools> that page is totally inappropriate for that situation
<bigjools> it's a developer page
<mpt> and when I visit that page the first time, Launchpad generates the token
<mpt> You're targeting this at non-developers?
<bigjools> yes
<bigjools> it's for end users
<mpt> huh
 * mpt rereads the initial e-mail message
<mpt> ok, I can see how that might work
<mpt> but in that case, +archivesubscriptions is a bit ... sparse
<mpt> It tells me barely anything about why I'd want to use the PPA
<bigjools> ok, that's good to hear, we need to add more information on there
<mpt> but I'm struggling to think of what kind of LP-generated info would be useful
<mpt> If it's for end users, even package names wouldn't be that helpful
<mpt> Maybe the person who grants you access to a private PPA needs to be able to provide an explanatory message about what it's for?
<bigjools> mpt: we should probably put the PPA description on that page
<mpt> yep
<bigjools> feel free to file a bug :)
<mpt> shortly
<mpt> but I don't entirely understand the problem space yet
<bigjools> ultimately, this is for people who want to control who can download their software
<bigjools> whether it be commercial, or beta programmes
<mpt> yes
<mpt> Do all PPAs have names? Or just PPAs where the owner has more than one?
<mpt> The message I got had a Subject of "New PPA subscription for Private PPA for <name of team>", but didn't have any other name or hint of what the PPA was for
<bigjools> mpt: they all have names, the default is "ppa"
<bigjools> okay
<savvas> mpt: you can't change the name of the first PPA :)
<savvas> only the display name
<mpt> savvas, by "name" I do mean the human name, not the database ID
<mpt> sorry if I was confusing
<bigjools> mpt: the one that appears in the URL you mean?
<mpt> bigjools, display name
<bigjools> ah ok
<mpt> So, all PPAs have a display name?
<bigjools> yep
<mpt> which is currently not mentioned in either the e-mail message or the +archivesubscriptions page
<bigjools> mpt: well it is
<mpt> unless I'm seeing a display name that was autogenerated from the team name
<noodles> mpt: so "Private PPA for <name of team>" should be the configurable display name?
<bigjools> yes
<mpt> ah, I see
<bigjools> people can edit that
<mpt> ok, that's fine
<mpt> hey, RicardoPerez, I just read your comment in bug 382074
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 382074 in hal "Mounted ext3 file systems are not writable by users" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/382074
<savvas> hm.. who or what decides about a project to be listed as featured?
<RicardoPerez> mpt: great! what do you think?
<wgrant> savvas: The admins. It's manual.
<mpt> bigjools, what do you think of this idea: Instead of tracking token generation, track whether the token is actually used to retrieve the Packages.list (or whatever it's called)
<henninge> savvas: yes, you can point us to a project and maybe give us a reason why it should be featured.
<mpt> bigjools, the reason I suggest that is, it would avoid the need to have a "Confirm" button
<bigjools> mpt: yes, we'll probably use that in the download counters
<savvas> ah ok, thanks :)
<bigjools> but I still want the confirmation stage
<bigjools> and now, I really have to leave for lunch
<mpt> RicardoPerez, I'm not qualified to comment on your technical suggestion. I do know that if a FAT32-formatted external HD is more useful to more Ubuntu users than an ext3-formatted external HD, something is seriously wrong.
<mpt> bigjools, ok, when you get back, tell me why. :-) I'm curious
<wgrant> mpt: Yeah, I've always been a bit concerned about that. But the same happens in Windows land - FAT32 vs. NTFS.
 * mpt should go for lunch too
<mpt> or brunch
<savvas> are you a newly-wed? :P
<RicardoPerez> mpt: that's the key. my friend is an average Ubuntu user. he bough a new hard disk, he formatted it using ext3 but he needed to call me because he was unable to write into it
<mpt> It's also messed up that to format an external HD you need to use a "partition editor" that isn't even installed by default, but that's another story.
<wgrant> mpt: DeviceKit-disks has a nice frontend for that.
<wgrant> It does crypto and everything.
<RicardoPerez> mpt: right. I needed to apt-get install gparted, because he hadn't got it installed
<savvas> RicardoPerez: tell him or you go and check out the output of the command: dmesg
<savvas> unless it's fixed, that is
<savvas> there must be something there useful that says why it's mounted as read-only
<RicardoPerez> savvas: well, I'm not in my friend's home now, but the question was hal mounted it on /media/disk using 755 permissions, so my friend's user was unable to write into the disk
<RicardoPerez> savvas: after "sudo chmod 777 /media/disk", we was able to write into it
<Laney> my god
<Laney> it's impossible to unsubscribe from that bug
<wgrant> RicardoPerez: Aren't those permissions on the filesystem?
<Laney> times out on the web, get an OOPS when using the email interface
<wgrant> Laney: Add /+subscribe to the URL.
<savvas> hm..
<wgrant> deryck: ^^
<savvas> maybe there should be a "guide on first mount"? :P
<RicardoPerez> wgrant: the 755 permissions are the default permissions assigned by hal
<Laney> thanks wgrant
<RicardoPerez> my question is: what about hal to use 777 permissions *by default* on a dinamically mounted ext3 volume?
<wgrant> RicardoPerez: That sounds dangerous.
<savvas> ah wait there is a user at that bug, he claims it does ask you for special permissions
<wgrant> Like Windows allowing all users the ability to create directory in C:\
<savvas> RicardoPerez: that's already done on fat32 usb flash disks, and it is considered dangerous :)
<wgrant> savvas: No - they're mounted with the user's UID, so only the user has access.
<RicardoPerez> savvas: well... fat32 hasn't got permissions, I think :)
<savvas> exactly
<savvas> ah you're both right
<RicardoPerez> the /media/disk for a dinamically mounted ext3 volume is owned by root
<savvas> let me find that bug and update it :P
<RicardoPerez> and has a 755 permissions
<deryck> wgrant, Is it 382074 that we're talking, that it doesn't load the subscribers?
<wgrant> deryck: Yes.
<wgrant> deryck: And breaks the unsubscribe functionality completely.
<RicardoPerez> my suggest is to have a 777 permissions by default on an ext3 volume, so anyone can write on the disk
<wgrant> It's going to be hitting a lot of people.
<wgrant> RicardoPerez: No. Very bad idea.
<RicardoPerez> even more, it could have an sticky bit
<james_w> deryck: wrote a script that used bug.unsubscribe(person) yesterday. You rock.
<RicardoPerez> so an user can't remove the files from another user
<wgrant> RicardoPerez: So any user on my system can stick whatever they want on my USB device? No.
<deryck> james_w, excellent!  Glad it worked well for you.
<RicardoPerez> wgrant: well, I'm not talking about an USB disk (which is almost always a fat32 device), but an internal hard disk drive
<wgrant> RicardoPerez: That USB devices are almost always FAT32 is a bug.
<deryck> wgrant, I'm definitely trying to get these subscribe bugs all cleared out this cycle.
<wgrant> RicardoPerez: 777 is not the solution to anything.
<wgrant> Except /tmp
<wgrant> deryck: Great.
<RicardoPerez> my friend is a solo user (he's the only user in his system), and he bought the new hard disk to put data into it. but he couldn't put anything into it because the disk was mounted as 755 permissions and root owner, so only root could write data
<wgrant> RicardoPerez: The owner is the problem, not the permission bits
<RicardoPerez> solutions: 1) 777 permissions; 2) change the owner to the friend's user
<wgrant> RicardoPerez: If it was mounted dynamically, it was done from the user's session, so it knows who it should grant the privileges to.
<RicardoPerez> wgrant: so the 2) solution is better than 1), right?
<wgrant> RicardoPerez: By approximately infinitely many times.
<wgrant> Anyway, this is way off topic for here.
<RicardoPerez> that's right, too :)
<RicardoPerez> I've just posted a comment in the bugreport about the owner fix. Hope that helps
<eduplessis1> hi
<eduplessis1>  [Bug 183685] Unsubscribe
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/183685/+text)
<eduplessis1> a lot of people want to unsubscribe
<henninge> eduplessis1: add /+subscribe to the bug url to go directly to the subscribe/unsubscribe form.
<eduplessis1> ok thanks
<eduplessis1> because the button unsubscribe dont work
<wgrant> I find it remarkable that those people think their various spellings will work, and that they manage to send some emails several times.
<Wachert> hi there
<Wachert> how can i create a new language in launchpad? we need german informal and theres just german and german low (not what we need)
<henninge> Wachert: if it has an iso code we can create it.
<Wachert> i have to search if there is one
<Wachert> is just know it as de and de-informal
<henninge> Wachert: never heard of it, although I speak it ... ;-)
<henninge> Wachert: you can always apply for an iso code
<henninge> Wachert: but it doesn't sound to me like "Umgangsdeutsch" will be recognized as a spoken language.
<Wachert> kannste deutsch?
<henninge> klar
<Wachert> na geht doch
<Wachert> also informal ist ja kein Umgangsdeutsch
<henninge> ist aber ein englischer Channel hier
<BUGabundo> wgrant: Laney deryck I think I'll there the direct link to unsub, for all of those that can't do it right now! is it ok ?
<Laney> you think you'll what the link?
<BUGabundo> eheh
<BUGabundo> "post"
<BUGabundo> now if I could recall the bug number ....
<henninge> BUGabundo:  add /+subscribe to the bug url to go directly to the subscribe/unsubscribe form.
<Laney> is there a bug about this timing out issue?
<BUGabundo> henninge: I know that, you know that, but the 200+ users there don't!
<BUGabundo> Laney: not that I've found one
<henninge> BUGabundo: oh, right ;-)
<wgrant> Laney: No.
<BUGabundo> anyone has the bug on hand?
<BUGabundo> wgrant: care to file one?
<wgrant> BUGabundo: I'm half asleep.
<henninge> I'd assume there is one.
<henninge> BUGabundo: that is not the IE7 issue, is it?
<wgrant> henninge: No.
<wgrant> henninge: It's a bug when a bug has lots of subscribers.
<BUGabundo> henninge: no
<wgrant> Nobody can unsubscribe any more.
<wgrant> Unless they really know what they're doing.
<BUGabundo> wgrant: well they can. just not use the ajax thingy
<henninge> ah, the timeout problem
<BUGabundo>     https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/191365
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 191365 in compiz "compiz.real crashed with signal 7 in eventLoop() (dup-of: 131679)" [Medium,Triaged]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 131679 in compiz "Crash inside doPoll()" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<henninge> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/386236
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 386236 in malone "Subscribers portlet doesn't handle failure to load list well at all" [High,Triaged]
<wgrant> That's exposed by the timeout bug, yes.
<BUGabundo> For all of those that are trying to unsubcrive from this bug and cant (due to a Launchpad timeout bug on AJAX), please user the following URL:
<BUGabundo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/131679/+subscribe
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 131679 in compiz "Crash inside doPoll()" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<BUGabundo> is this text ok?
<BUGabundo> no one ?
<BUGabundo> sent
<henninge> BUGabundo: ok, but check the spelling
<BUGabundo> I did
<henninge> 2 fast 4 me
<henninge> ;-)
<tsimpson> "please user" <- error
<BUGabundo> speller doesn't know unsubscribe
<BUGabundo> now to file the timeout one
<BUGabundo> wgrant: no. that's me! you do something else :)
<wgrant> BUGabundo: 'fraid not.
<BUGabundo> oh!
<BUGabundo> I've been mistaken all this time :\\
 * persia points out that wgrant is not only an annoying user, but sometimes puts on the appointed user representative hat
<wgrant> persia: The validity of that hat was brought into question in January, and the question was never resolved.
<persia> Hrm.  I missed somethng then.
<BUGabundo> I have no idea what you guys are talking about
<BUGabundo> I've seen wgrant so long around I though he was a LP dev
<persia> The validity of the manner in which a set of stuff was submitted was brought into question, and I was in agreement with those who felt unrepresented, but I didn't know that the role remained unresolved.
<persia> I'll try to review, and get out a statement.
<wgrant> persia: I wasn't following it at the time, as I was away without Internet access for the two weeks over the debate.
<wgrant> Anyway, I should go to bed.
<BUGabundo> g'night wgrant
<noodles> night wgrant
<wgrant> Night noodles, BUGabundo.
<henninge> G'Night wgrant
<BUGabundo> hey Ursinha
<BUGabundo> Ursinha: so now I have to do your job too ?!?
<Ursinha> BUGabundo, I'm sorry?
<BUGabundo> I'm finding bugs on LP that you should have found before they went to Production :)
<henninge> Hi Ursinha, how are you? :)
<Ursinha> hey henninge :)
<henninge> BUGabundo: Ursinha always likes to smile, so be nice to her and smile, too!
<henninge> ;-)
<Ursinha> henninge, :)
<mpt> bigjools, so you could track whether people are interested in the PPA at all by whether they follow the link in the e-mail message. You could track whether they actually use the PPA by whether they download the Packages.list. It's only because you want to track something partway between those two that you need to make people click the "Confirm" button. Is that right?
<bigjools> mpt: I want to see who was interested enough to go and get a token
<bigjools> but your other points in the process are equally as valid
<mpt> bigjools, I can tell you that right now: No human is interested in "getting a token". :-)
<BUGabundo> henninge: I do pleanty of that, where you can't see ! :))
<BUGabundo> mas q n seja por isso. Ursinha ***
<noodles> bigjools, mpt: we can do both... generate the token when the user first clicks on 'view'?
<mpt> noodles, where would "view" be?
<noodles> mpt: where it already is... link from email takes you to page listing all your subscriptions...
<noodles> From there a person can view each of their subscriptions.
<noodles> The user would not need to know anything about a token being generated etc., they just see the sources.list info they need (for now)
<noodles> And the owner of the archive can still see who has 'activated' their access/subscription.
<noodles> mpt: actually, scrap that... that was the problem in the first place for why it is the way it is...
<noodles> A link is a GET request, and we don't want to be creating tokens when they click on a link...
<noodles> Although, it could easily be a button instead that POSTs to create the token...
<mpt> noodles, bigjools said that the lazy token generation is an implementation detail. So why is it necessary to require the person to click a button?
<bigjools> mpt: well I can tell you that they're interested in getting their sources.list
<noodles> mpt: from my point of view, because a link should be idempotent - not modifying the DB... but I don't think the link/button differentiation is an issue...
<bigjools> mpt: and it doesn't mention token anywhere in the UI
<mpt> right
<mpt> Let me put it another way
<mpt> Why doesn't Launchpad generate the token for a person at the moment the PPA owner grants access to that person?
<bigjools> this discussion is going in circles
<noodles> mpt: because the *owner* of the PPA would have no way of knowing who is subscribed.
<mpt> bigjools, yes :-/
<mpt> noodles, we've already established that no-one is "subscribed". Launchpad doesn't send you any mail about things changing in PPAs just because you've been granted access to them.
<bigjools> mpt: you only get access to the repository
<noodles> mpt: OK, whatever terminology you want to use... the owner of the PPA would have no way of knowing who had accepted their private access
<mpt> noodles, that's why I suggested tracking it instead by who downloads the Packages.list for the PPA.
<noodles> mpt: yes, I think that would be great if/when we can do so.
 * noodles thinks some more...
<henninge> bigjools: quick question: empty ppa removal cannot be done be the user, right?
<henninge> Actually, cprov: https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+question/72247
<cprov> henninge: no, it doesn't
<bigjools> henninge: no
<henninge> ;-)
<henninge> can either of you close that question then, please.
<henninge> ?
<cprov> henninge: we are still discussing what to do about it, will close it in a bit
<henninge> cprov: oh, now I get that. OK.
<cprov> henninge: no worries, thanks for poking :) the decision is taking too long, indeed.
<henninge> cprov: I put a note on the whiteboard.
<noodles> mpt: IMO, when we have the infrastructure that allows us to see quickly which people are using their private access (like a last_download db field that we can filter by etc.) then we could simply create the individual tokens when the team 'subscription' is created.
<cprov> henninge: cool, thanks
<noodles> mpt: but until that time, we want to be able to provide the owners of private archives with that information, hence the current method.
<noodles> (which could be improved so that there's no confirmation etc.)
<mpt> noodles, that would be cool, if it would mean you could get rid of the button. :-)
<mpt> In the meantime, I suggest referring to "have access", "grant access" etc rather than "subscribe", and changing "Confirm" to "Show Me How" or similar that (a) generates the token if it's not generated yet and (b) reveals instructions on adding the PPA to sources.list.
<noodles> mpt: sounds good :) I'll create a bug with that info so it can get scheduled.
<mpt> great!
<jblount> Can I turn an exisitng answered question into a LP FAQ?
<henninge> bigjools, cprov: what is the solution for people who change their account name and cannot reach their ppa after that?
<henninge> I know that this is problematic.
<bigjools> henninge: they can't change their name with a ppa
<cprov> henninge: they can't change the account name anymore
<bigjools> it's blocked
<cprov> :)
<henninge> oh, how does this happen, then? https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/73048
<henninge> cprov: assign it to you?
<cprov> henninge: users who were left in this condition before the code is fixed are welcome to create a new PPA and continue with their work.
<henninge> cprov: I'll make that an FAQ, then.
<cprov> henninge: yes, fine. It will be a long session gathering the questions assigned to me today.
<henninge> ;-)
<henninge> cprov: I've only had one so far.
<henninge> and now that I have an FAQ I won't assign this one to you.
<cprov> henninge: ehe, not your fault anyways.
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | Channel logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | Open Sourcing: https://dev.launchpad.net/OpenSourcing
<Sam-I-Am> howdy
<Sam-I-Am> i'm backporting some stuff from jaunty to hardy which involves some rebuild libraries and some just installed directly from the jaunty repos.
<Sam-I-Am> i want to use a PPA, but i dont know how to tell it to grab the right dependencies
<Sam-I-Am> in other words, how does the PPA build environment know to grab a library from jaunty when I've stated hardy in the changes file
<Sam-I-Am> without careful control over how these packages are built i cannot know if they're going to work in someone else's build environment
<LarstiQ> Sam-I-Am: you can upload to the jaunty queue, if I understand your problem right.
<Sam-I-Am> except these are actually built on hardy... just with some libs from jaunty (like libcap2)
<Sam-I-Am> i suppose i could build those libraries from source as well and also upload them... just seems like a waste of space
 * LarstiQ falls back to not understanding what Sam-I-Am is after
<Sam-I-Am> lol
<LarstiQ> Sam-I-Am: for a ppa you can designate other ppas for a source to solve dependencies from
<LarstiQ> Sam-I-Am: other than that, the Ubuntu archive is also used
<Sam-I-Am> so i'm trying to backport a newer version (e.g., jaunty) of a package to hardy... then i find out it needs libs from jaunty... or the versions of libs from jaunty.  in my build environment i can just manually install the libraries from jaunty on hardy (dpkg -i blah.deb) and the main package compiles fine... but it looks like for a PPA id also need to compile all those libraries from hand too
<LarstiQ> Sam-I-Am: yes. Or find an archive that already has those built for hardy.
<Sam-I-Am> that also works
<Sam-I-Am> ok, so that answers the question.
<LarstiQ> Sam-I-Am: that's how backporting is, people aren't strict with dependencies, and suddenly you have a whole chain you need to backport
<Sam-I-Am> i can make multiple PPAs ... put libaries in some of them... normal packages in others... then use PPA dependencies for building.
<LarstiQ> Sam-I-Am: sure. but if you're uploading all the packages you depend on, you could stick with one ppa.
<Sam-I-Am> problem is i try to minimize the number of things i need to backport on a per-package basis
<LarstiQ> Sam-I-Am: unless you plan on backporting multiple unrelated packages that share dependencies?
<Sam-I-Am> for example, package X might need version Y of a lib, but package W builds fine against lib version Z
<Sam-I-Am> if i upload version Y, then package W might start depending on it instead of just working with Z (usually the original hardy lib)
<LarstiQ> Sam-I-Am: right
<LarstiQ> Sam-I-Am: well, you specify the dependencies in control
<Sam-I-Am> yeah... i guess i can specify particular versions of libs
 * LarstiQ nods
<Sam-I-Am> some of them are "just needs libblah" without a particular version
<Sam-I-Am> ok, i think i've figure out what i need to do now... just going to take a bit longer than i thought.
<kirkland> so I'm using launchpad to manage an upstream project
<kirkland> and i'm creating milestones and releases, and publishing release tarballs
<kirkland> i'm trying to create a 2.10 milestone, but launchpad doesn't like this
<kirkland> because i already have a 2.1 milestone
<kirkland> actually, i have 2.[1-9] milestones already
<kirkland> which is going to preclude me from making 2.[1-9]0 milestones
<kirkland> highly inconvenient
<kirkland> is this a launchpad bug?
<kirkland> if so, is it a "won't fix" launchpad bug?
<beuno> sinzui, ^
<sinzui> kirkland: it is by design
<kirkland> sinzui: hrm
<elmo> sinzui: seriously? why?
<kirkland> sinzui: so this is 'won't fix' ?
<sinzui> kirkland: milestones must be unique to the project, not the series, because project groups need them to be unique to the project
<sinzui> kirkland: we tried to remove the constraint last February, but there were horrible problems on staging
<kirkland> sinzui: so i should version my releases 2.001 ... 2.999 ?
<sinzui> kirkland: yes.
<kirkland> ugh
<kirkland> or i guess i can skip 2.10, 2.20, 2.30, 2.100, 2.200 ... etc.
<LarstiQ> euh?
<kirkland> 2.9 -> 2.11
 * LarstiQ wonders what bzr is doing differently
<sinzui> kirkland: the common occurrence of this conflict is between the trunk and the stable series. So I suggest not putting the milestone on the trunk series or use a prefix like t2.10
<LarstiQ> sinzui: it looks to me like you and kirkland are not talking about the same thin
<LarstiQ> ?
<kirkland> sinzui: so can i have r2.1 and r2.10 ?
<LarstiQ> sinzui: surely, 2.1 and 2.10 don't clash on uniqueness?
<sinzui> kirkland: yes you can
<sinzui> LarstiQ: yes
<kirkland> sinzui: i'll try that, then
<kirkland> sinzui: okay, i'll try that
<kirkland> sinzui: thanks
<sinzui> kirkland: LarstiQ: when we made releases dependent on milestones, there were 90 milestones that we prefixes the series name to to ensure their was no anme conflict
<LarstiQ> sinzui: is that a 'no, they do clash', or 'yes, they do not clash'?
<sinzui> LarstiQ: they do not clash
<LarstiQ> sinzui: then I don't understand what is going on in kirkland's case
<kirkland> LarstiQ: https://edge.launchpad.net/byobu/trunk
<kirkland> LarstiQ: i had milestones 2.1 - 2.9 already defined
<kirkland> LarstiQ: when i tried to create a 2.10 milestone, LP refused, saying i already had a 2.1 milestone
<kirkland> LarstiQ: so i called it 2.ten
<kirkland> LarstiQ: but just renamed it r2.10
<kirkland> LarstiQ: which is fine, as long as I can create r2.100, sometime in the future
<LarstiQ> kirkland: right. And my understanding of what sinzui said makes me think LP should not complain about 2.10 because of 2.1
<kirkland> LarstiQ: well, it definitely did :-)
<LarstiQ> kirkland: hence my confusion :)
<sinzui> kirkland: it should not complain about those two names. they are just simple strings that cannot be reused
<maxb> I'm confused. How can "2.10" and "2.1" conflicting not be a bug?
<sinzui> kirkland: I suspect you are using a milestone name that is already used, and launchpad did not clearly state what series uses it and explain that you can choose a new name, or rename the old one.
 * LarstiQ looks for a prior 2.10 in byobu
<kirkland> sinzui: hmm, it *just* let me create a 2.10
<kirkland> sinzui: but i swear it didn't let me create a 2.10 yesterday
<LarstiQ> kirkland: ah see, that is where your name is familiar from, the screen-profiles package :)
<sinzui> https://edge.launchpad.net/byobu/+series
<kirkland> LarstiQ: is that a good thing, or bad thing?
<LarstiQ> kirkland: a good thing I think
<sinzui> kirkland: you appear to be conflicting between the release and the milestone
<sinzui> kirkland: a release is created from a milestone
<sinzui> kirkland: I believe the UI shows your the milestone on the trunk series page and suggests that you create a release from *it*
<sinzui> kirkland: and if you look at the milestone itself, it too will suggest to create a release.
<kirkland> sinzui: okay, i think we're all good
<kirkland> sinzui: i'll let you know in a few months, when i try to create a 2.20 release :-)
<sinzui> so, kirkland, I think you now have redundant milestone, because the release implies you just released it
<kirkland> sinzui: is there a better way for me to do this?
<kirkland> sinzui: i only really create a milestone, so that i can release the tarball
<sinzui> kirkland: well, there is a shortcut
<kirkland> sinzui: ideally, something i could run from the command line as part of my release.sh script?  :-)
<sinzui> kirkland: I believe you can see a (+) Create release on https://edge.launchpad.net/byobu/trunk
<kirkland> sinzui: right, that's what i use
<kirkland> sinzui: then i have to select a milestone
<kirkland> sinzui: and there's a create milestone linke
<kirkland> sinzui: which is also what i use
<sinzui> That form will let you select an existing milestone *or* create a new one using a very pretty AJAX form
<kirkland> sinzui: then i select the date (which is always "now")
<kirkland> sinzui: right
<kirkland> sinzui: then one i have the release, i click to another page
<kirkland> sinzui: and then upload the orig.tar.gz, and the *.asc
<kirkland> sinzui: it would be *hot* to do all of this clicking from the command line, ssh/gpg authenticated :-)
<sinzui> that *now* problem really irks me. We should solve the DB issue so now is the defaul and you do not need to set it
<LarstiQ> kirkland: hmm, wonder if unperish supports that
<sinzui> kirkland: there is a bug tracking that feature request to make uploads easier. It is a hard problem so we could not solve it for our 3.0 goals
<kirkland> sinzui: cool, thanks, i'll find it and subscribe
<kirkland> LarstiQ: i'm unfamiliar with unperish
<sinzui> kirkland: I would /recommend/ setting the release url for the series so that the files are automatically downloaded and created, but the script is unreliable
<kirkland> sinzui: hmm, okay ...  so is that a positive, or negative recommendation?
<cumulus007> Hi, I'm trying to become a Ubuntero, but I can't complete the last step
<cumulus007> That step requires me to paste the content of a .asc file into a form on Launchpad
<cumulus007> But when I post it, I get the following error: "Bad data"
<sinzui> kirkland: It may work for you...it does not work for me. I think I need to hack on it on my weekends to make it rock
<LarstiQ> kirkland: it is a script to automate software releases
<sinzui> cumulus007: is there an oops id with that error?
<cumulus007> No, it just says "there was 1 error"
<sinzui> cumulus007: paste your input into http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<sinzui> and give the the url so that I can look at it
<savvas> Was there an email subscription / server mail application related update today for code launchpad?
<cumulus007> http://imagebin.ca/view/iQVGgGI.html
<cumulus007> http://pastebin.com/d1d29e5e3
<savvas> I think my bug 384217 is fixed, that's why I'm asking :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 384217 in launchpad "subscribed to a code branch, but did not receive most updates" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/384217
<kirkland> LarstiQ: sinzui; cool, i'll check it out
<sinzui> cumulus007: I think you pasted the output twice. There are two messages and two signatures
<cumulus007> it works now, thanks :)
<sinzui> np
<DeSian> hi
<DeSian> we translate wordpress since 2.5 in launchapd but still is "Newly translated in Launchpad " why isn't green and Unchanged?
<sinzui> DeSian: https://translations.launchpad.net/wordpress/+translations ?
<DeSian> sinzui, and?
<sinzui> DeSian: are you asking why a lot of the translations are not green on this page?
<DeSian> no, i'm talking about our language kurdish CKB
<sinzui> DeSian: I don't have an answer for you. I do not see kurdish CKB among the Kurdish languages. The Green means that the wordpress translations were accepted by wordpress, and the PO files were added to the source code
<DeSian> sinzui, kurdish CKB is Kurdish (sorani)
<sinzui> DeSian: sorry, I am ignorant
<sinzui> DeSian: Send an email to the translation group owner (https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/+groups/wordpress-translators) and ask if something needs to be done to accept the translations
<DeSian> i'm self the group owner :)
<DeSian> i'm her to asking you!
<sinzui> DeSian: Send an email to ubuntu-translators@lists.ubuntu.com. Someone from the translations team can help you
<sinzui> DeSian: All the launchpad translation team are offline at the moment
<mrooney> Is there any standard way to get the repository path of a daily build PPA? Or do you just hope they have a watch file?
<Sarvatt> has anyone else been having problems with a high number of transient build failures on karmic amd64 (and sometimes lpia) ever since the core-utils problem a few weeks ago? I don't know where to start looking for the problem, it looks like this (although the specific files it fails on change) and rebuilding always fixes it even though its taken up to 4 rebuilds before. /usr/bin/install: cannot create regular file `/build/buildd/mesa-7.
<Sarvatt> 6.0~git20090612.41091087/debian/tmp/usr/include/GL/glew.h': File exists
<Sarvatt> here's the logs on 2 seperate PPA's that failed from the same source on different parts http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27837391/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.mesa_7.6.0~git20090612.41091087-0ubuntu0sarvatt_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz    http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27837181/buildlog_ubuntu-karmic-amd64.mesa_7.6.0~git20090612.41091087-0ubuntu0sarvatt_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Sarvatt> i dont hit the problem ever building it locally on karmic amd64 but its pretty much guaranteed the first attempt will fail on amd64 via PPA now if I upload it while theres a queue
<maxb> Sarvatt: Does the package build in parallel at all? The symptoms smell like a race condition
<Sarvatt> yeah it does, the part thats racy had its build process changed recently upstream too about the same time the problems started showing up. i'll look into that more. thanks for the help :)
<stefanlsd> Im using launchpadlib and doing a getPublishedSources(source_name = app, status='Published', exact_match=True) - what i want to do is check in active series. Do i need to do an if distro_series.active: - or is there a way to do it in the publishedsources check?
<james_w> stefanlsd: I would do a loop over ubuntu.series, calling getPublishedSources with distro_series=series with each series that is active
<james_w> is that what you meant?
<stefanlsd> james_w: how do you determine if a series is active? from my understanding of the doc its a loop over all getPublishedSources and a check if distro_series.active == True?  I was wondering if there was a way in the getPublishedSources to return only active series.  (although thinking about it, thats silly. hehe.  i should probably start with a distribution.active loop before getPublishedSources)
<james_w> yeah
<james_w> for s in ubuntu.series:
<james_w>     if not s.active:
<james_w>         continue
<james_w>     ubuntu.main_archive.getPublishedSources(distro_series=s, ...
<stefanlsd> james_w: thanks!
<james_w> np
<stefanlsd> james_w: interestingly - i did a loop with the way you mentioned (logical way), and it takes 4 minutes to execute. Same script but doing getPublishedSources first (no distro_series check there) and then doing if distro_series.active: and it executes in 1 minute.
<james_w> odd
<stefanlsd> Is https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/ broken for anyone else?
<beuno> stefanlsd, it seems to be timing out
<stefanlsd> beuno: ok thanks. getting that too
 * stefanlsd pokes anyone in charge of  bugs.s.l.n (thats staging.launchpad.net and not sex, language and nudity) - some people do there best dev at midnight on a friday!
<mthaddon> stefanlsd: seems to be working ok for me - still timing out for you?
<stefanlsd> mthaddon: thanks website working now. getting a launchpadlib HTTP Error 503: Service Unavailable trying to do lp.bugs.createBug() now, but it may be a coding error on my side
<mthaddon> k
<eagle00789> how can i fix the "Cannot find svn repository root." problem??
<eagle00789> i know that it must mean that the svn-server it is pulling from is missing something. but what??
#launchpad 2009-06-13
<fta> hm, something's wrong.  many packages are waiting for publications for hours: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
 * wgrant hopes mthaddon is still around.
<mthaddon> wgrant: ?
<wgrant> mthaddon: germanium's publisher is borked.
<mthaddon> lemme take a look
<mthaddon> wgrant: the most obvious thing I can find is this: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/27844776/KhZe2ggKNzKhRabuIrKhzeLghK.txt - but I confess I don't know too much about the inner workings of this part of LP
<wgrant> Good lord.
<wgrant> That doesn't look good.
<mthaddon> shows up 4 times in the ppa cron logs
<wgrant> Actually, it looks like it's only fta's PPA.
<mthaddon> although it seems to come up just after: Processing http://ppa.launchpad.net/sabily.team/ppa/ubuntu - whether that means it's having a problem with that one or the next one I'm not sure
<lifeless> ubunets ppa was having trouble last night
<lifeless> worth checking that too
<fta> wgrant, nope, i saw another one: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ripps818/+archive/staging
<mthaddon> lifeless: this is the only real error I can see in the current ppa cron log
<wgrant> fta: OK - I admit I only check a few recent ones.
<wgrant> mthaddon: Is it always that same file?
<mthaddon> yeah
<wgrant> It'd be nice to unbreak things for the weekend.
<wgrant> And the easiest way to do that without waking people up is probably to just get somebody to delete the publishing in question...
<fta> wgrant, mine has some too.. months old: https://edge.launchpad.net/~fta/+archive/ppa/   kind of weird..
<wgrant> fta: That's a bug with superseded binaries. Not the same thing./
<fta> yep, figured that out, that's why i never complained before ;)
<wgrant> fta: Bug #378876
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 378876 in soyuz "Superseded binaries shown as FULLYBUILT_PENDING" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/378876
<fta> thx
<mthaddon> wgrant: so who should be doing the deleting? the publisher or an admin?
<wgrant> mthaddon: An admin.
<wgrant> Or the user.
<wgrant> mthaddon: I suspect that just deleting the package from +delete-packages of the archive in question should do it.
<Ursinha> :)
<Ursinha> oops, damn focus
<VK7HSE> O I have possibly had my head in the sand! but the download counter is a handy addition.. Thanks :)
<Flannel> Hi all, I was wondering if it's possible to change my team's name simply through the "Team name" thing under change details.  I know that's what it's there for, but was hoping to verify it working beforehand.
<ripps> Apparently, there have been a set of packages in one of my ppa's that has been pending publication for over 10 hours, what's the problem?
<ripps> I need these packages published because another set of packages in the ppa rely on them as a dependency
<ripps> Any launchpad sysadmins?
<ripps> I've got packages in a PPA that are locked in pending
<Sarvatt> same here - https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<Sarvatt> interestingly the mesa was copied not even a minute after showing up on the other ppa but its published there, must have just been bad timing or its copied packages not going through
<wgrant> Some things seem to be getting published, but others are not.
<wgrant> lifeless: Do you know if anything further was done about the PPA issues?
<lifeless> yes :- nothing
<wgrant> Ah.
<lifeless> mthaddon couldn't see a bug describing what was going on enough to go and delete things arbitrarily
<wgrant> I guess Europe will wakt up in a few hours.
<wgrant> Of course.
<lifeless> spm: may have no llife
<lifeless> jml: how do I push up a new package ?
<lifeless> :!bzr push bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~libcpuinfo-developers/ubuntu/karmic/libcpuinfo/trunk
<lifeless> bzr: ERROR: Permission denied: "/~libcpuinfo-developers/ubuntu/karmic/libcpuinfo/trunk": : No such source package: 'libcpuinfo'.
<wgrant> lifeless: You'll be able to do it once you upload it to a PPA.
<wgrant> There's just no SPN created yet.
<lifeless> wgrant: yes, I know.
<wgrant> Ah.
<lifeless> wgrant: its an inconsistent restriction
<lifeless> wgrant: any ppa upload can break it; so why can't a bzr push
<wgrant> lifeless: That PPA uploads can break it has been considered a bug, though.
<lifeless> wgrant: that would be wrong though ;).
<wgrant> But I guess it could be useful, so maybe a push should create it.
<wgrant> But I'm not sure this source package branch model represents how things are going to work in the real world.
<lifeless> wgrant: All the more reason to test it
<stefanlsd> Am i doing something wrong here (against staging) - createbug = launchpad.bugs.createBug(description='bugdesc', title='test bug title', target='apr-util)  - i get  HTTP Error 400: Bad Request
<lifeless> try ubuntu/+source/apr-util
<stefanlsd> lifeless: same error...
<lifeless> stefanlsd: oh well, worth a crach
<lifeless> *crack
<stefanlsd> lifeless: thanks though :)
<wgrant> stefanlsd: target can't just be a string.
<wgrant> stefanlsd: Either get hold of a SP object, or pass 'https://api.staging.launchpad.net/beta/ubuntu/+source/apr-util
<stefanlsd> wgrant: kk. thanks. what is an SP object?
<wgrant> stefanlsd: A source package. Get one using IDistribution.getSourcePackage()
<stefanlsd> wgrant: kk. thanks
<wgrant> stefanlsd: In future, you can get more details about most errors by catching the exception and checking the 'content' attribute.
<stefanlsd> wgrant: do you know of an example of doing that i could see?
<wgrant> stefanlsd: Of what?
<stefanlsd> wgrant: catching the exception and checking the 'content' attribute...
<lifeless> try: (foo) except Exception,e:print e.content
<wgrant> That's a bit broad, but would work.
<lifeless> its an example ;P
<lifeless> its terribly broad, but then so is 'bad request'
<wgrant> True.
<stefanlsd> ok. thanks. will try it
<jml> lifeless: thanks for filing that bug.
<jml> it's a known one, but maybe I hadn't filed it already
<lifeless> jml: no worries. If its a dup its a dup.
<lifeless> I filed uhm 5 lp bugs today I think.
<jml> lifeless: we're thinking maybe of using --create-prefix as a way of handling that case.
<lifeless> maybe 6.
<lifeless> jml: I'm interested in why you think special flags are needed, but am going out to a movie now.
<jml> lifeless: cos we also don't want people accidentally making packages called subinut
<lifeless> jml: Allow deletions too.
 * lifeless is gone
<jml> lifeless: ciao
<wgrant> jml: I like the --create-prefix idea.
<jml> I think it makes sense, and is consistent with bzr's behaviour on non-magic servers.
<e-jat> just a question .... can 2 launchpad ID  get merge ?
<e-jat> e.g : ~idA  merge with ~idB = ~idA
<wgrant> e-jat: https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<e-jat> wgrant: ok thanks ..
<e-jat> wgrant: how about merging a team ..
<e-jat> is it possible too ?
<wgrant> e-jat: I believe so, but you have to ask an admin to do it - https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<e-jat> thanks ..
<Flannel> Hi all, I was wondering if it's possible to change my team's name simply through the "Team Name" thing under change details (/~team/+edit).  I know that's what it's there for, but was hoping to verify it working beforehand.
<wgrant> Flannel: That's what it's for.
<wgrant> And it works.
<wgrant> There are complications if you have a PPA or mailing list, but I think it'll refuse to do anything in those cases.
<Flannel> wgrant: Any side effects or other things I need to worry about it?
<wgrant> Flannel: Other than the complications I meantione above and URLs changing, no.
<Flannel> Alright, thanks.
<lifeless> jml: so, I think it would be better to just allow the push
<lifeless> jml: given that we allow branch deletion elsewhere in launchpad
<wgrant> cprov: Morning - can you unbreak germanium's publisher?
<cprov> wgrant: I'm on it already
<wgrant> cprov: Great.
<cprov> something related to this bizarre piece of work -> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ppa-pkg/+archive/ppa
<wgrant> Is it the missing LFA that was found this morning, or something else?
<wgrant> Oh, wow.
<wgrant> That's an impressively dangerous thing.
<cprov> wgrant: yes, a copy with an expired LFA blocked the job
<wgrant> cprov: An LFA from an obsolete SPR?
<cprov> wgrant: and expired BPR, actually, but yes, our *own* mess, not users'
<wgrant> Right.
<wgrant> That makes sense.
<wgrant> I initially suspected an expiry issue, but I thought copies of those were blocked.
<cprov> wgrant: not yet :-/
<wgrant> cprov: Ah, damn.
<lifeless> da ?!?! is that
<cprov> let me just ensure the publisher is unleashed and I will file a bug.
<lifeless> 3K packages?
<wgrant> lifeless: Yeah, it *does* makes sense. In a dangerous sort of way.
<lifeless> cprov: what is it
<lifeless> ?
<wgrant> lifeless: Packages to install every PPA on Launchpad.
<lifeless> *blink* scary
<cprov> wgrant: well, it doesn't, it could avoid all the packaging cruft and have a single package for managing PPA installation
<wgrant> cprov: I guess so.
<wgrant> This wasn't discussed with you before it was created?
<cprov> wgrant: even it he updates the local PPA inventory daily or something.
<cprov> wgrant: no it wasn't
<wgrant> Bug #316431
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 316431 in soyuz "Package copying should not allow obsolete packages to be copied" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/316431
<cprov> wgrant: I saw him posting the solution here and there
<cprov> wgrant: you are my hero! thanks.
<maxb> I 'like' the way that all of those exceptionally trivial packages use cdbs to build :-/
<wgrant> I knew I'd seen that bug somewhere.
<wgrant> cprov: How'd you unbreak it? Just unpublished the [SB]PPHs?
<cprov> wgrant: unpublished the faulty binaries.
<wgrant> cprov: Thanks.
<cprov> jeez, those chromium debug binaries are big! 670 MiB of pain.
<wgrant> Yep. I wonder if it includes symbols for all of the embedded libs too.
<wgrant> Since Chrome has embedded copies of pretty much everything that it uses.
<cprov> wgrant: yeah, a shiny monolith.
<wgrant> Heh.
<lifeless> \o/
<wgrant> Ah, now I'm less confused. I forgot that SPRs don't expire.
<fta> 17 hours without retry? https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa/+build/1074410
<fta> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<wgrant> Hopefully it's just that bug that cprov fixed a couple of days ago.
<cprov> fta: binaries were not published (due to the publisher problem) builds could not be retried.
<fta> cprov, wasn't that fixed yesterday?
<fta> i mean, ~12h ago
<cprov> fta: `retry-depwait` will run again in 20 min and will hopefully succeed
<wgrant> fta: 50 minutes ago.
<cprov> fta: no, it wasn't
<fta> oh, ok
 * fta waiting :)
 * cprov can't wait either ... so he runs the script manually.
<wgrant> Heh.
<wgrant> cprov: Wouldn't it make more sense to run it more frequently now?
<wgrant> Or does it take a while?
<cprov> wgrant: PPAs publishing frequency changed, yes, it would make more sense if we retry builds more often.
<cprov> fta: done.
<fta> thanks
<cprov> okay, all fixed, lunch then *incident* report
<stefanlsd> Anyone else getting timeouts on https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/ubuntu   ?
<lifeless> staging does run on reduced hardware
<lifeless> but its working for me
<wgrant> It'll often work after a couple of retries.
<wgrant> Presumably the DB server cache gets warm enough.
<lifeless> page indices into memory
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> thats what I'd assume too
<wgrant> cprov-afk: Bug #320398
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320398 in soyuz "Copy UI allows copying into Debian series in Ubuntu PPAs" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320398
<stefanlsd> oh yeah. works now. happens quite often on staging. and everytime i ask, it starts working.... (maybe a irc bot that picks it up and pokes something. hehe.  :)
<wgrant> stefanlsd: Just refresh a few times, I guess.
<cprov-afk> wgrant: yes, have to fix that as well
<wgrant> cprov-afk: Oh, they're separate? OK.
<cprov-afk> wgrant: yes, very ... I've only found that last one because NCommander's PPA had that.
<cprov-afk> wgrant: and was being published every cycle.
 * cprov-afk really goes (back in 2h)
<zsquareplusc> is the ftp upload for ppa down? i get a connection refused
<wgrant> germanium *is* having bad luck today.
<\sh> zsquareplusc: me too (c) aol.com
<wgrant> cprov-afk: ^^
<\sh> zsquareplusc: me too (c) aol.com
<\sh> grmpf wrong window
<croxis> is ppa.launchpad.net not working? I'm unable to upload a package with dput (errno 111 connection refused)
<zsquareplusc> croxis: welcome to the club :(
<croxis> Ok, at least it isn't me :)
<cprov-afk> uploads to ppa.launchpad.net should be ok now.
<zsquareplusc> it worked here, yes. thanks
<cprov-afk> great.
<croxis> awesome! thanks
<keffie_jayx> hello all, I have been trying to make modifications to a team (adding new members and editing team details) and it keeps saying that launchpad has had problem  ... the most recent error is (Error ID: OOPS-1260ED418)
<eagle00789> how to fix the "Cannot find svn repository root." problem
<zsquareplusc> eagle00789: depends what you want. if you just want a branch from a part of the repository, try "bzr branch .."
<eagle00789> it's from the automated import
<eagle00789> so any clue??
<zsquareplusc> not me. i did the import myself and i just saw that error with svn-import. but branching directly from the svn repo url worked fine
<eagle00789> ok. anybody else who knwos a sollution??
<zsquareplusc> the PPA is assigned to the group not the project. whats the best way to show that there is a PPA for the project? include it as text in the projects description?
<eagle00789> i've got no clue...
<eagle00789> sorry, my isp disconnected me
<eagle00789> they are working in my area to improve the connection
<eagle00789> but my question still stands.
<eagle00789> how to fix the Cannot find svn repository root. error
<zsquareplusc> bah. how do i get rid of a "packages" entry on a project homepage?
<stefanlsd> staging having issues again... timeout reporting bugs
<zsquareplusc> how do i get rid of a "packages" entry on a project homepage? i created them by mistake (well, they link to the wrong place)
#launchpad 2009-06-14
<wgrant> zsquareplusc: Which project?
<wgrant> They're a bit hard - and sometimes impossible, without SQL access - to delete.
<zsquareplusc> https://launchpad.net/aafigure
<zsquareplusc> i was looking for a way to get team-ppa linked to the homepage, but what i tried was wrong :(
<wgrant> PPA<->project linkage is apparently coming within a couple of months.
<zsquareplusc> i found the FAQ but i dont see any trashcan icons on the pages
<zsquareplusc> ah, ok
<zsquareplusc> so it would be easier for now to just add a note in the description of the project=
<zsquareplusc> s/=/?
<wgrant> zsquareplusc: Yes - that would be easiest.
<wgrant> zsquareplusc: Those two are the sort of links that can't be removed by mortals. Ask an admin to do it for you at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion
<zsquareplusc> heh. ok.
<zsquareplusc> wgrant: done. i guess you don't need to know the answers number.
<wgrant> zsquareplusc: An admin will probably look at it next week some time.
<zsquareplusc> thanks for your time
<Hobbsee> how does one unassign a team from a spec?
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Bwahahaha.
<Hobbsee> wgrant: yeah, i thought as much.  Manual remove from the db, or something?
<wgrant> Hobbsee: No, you just need to work out who has privileges.
<wgrant> Which is non-trivial.
<wgrant> Which spec?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: well, i'm on the team, and can't remove it.  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/karmic-fedora-directory-server-inclusion
<wgrant> Hobbsee: Oh, you mean you're subscribed?
<Hobbsee> wgrant: er, yes, sorr
<Hobbsee> y
<wgrant> SQL is required for that.
<Hobbsee> blah
<wgrant> Bug #50875
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 50875 in blueprint "It is not possible to unsubscribe a team from a blueprint" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/50875
<Hobbsee> oh joy
<Sarvatt> would it be possible to move a PPA from an individual over to a team, or would just binary copying every file over be the way to go?
<Sarvatt> looking to have https://edge.launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/xorg-testing moved over to xorg-edgers.
<xnox> what's up with debbugs import? all of them fail to import status, or is it just not yet implemented?
<sayakb|home> hello! edge servers are timing out.
<ripps> I keep getting an error when I try to copy packages from a ppa under my personal account to team account's ppa I maintain. Does anybody know what's going on?
<cprov-afk> ripps: which error ?
<ripps> cprov-afk: Hmm... I don't remeber exactly, I've gotten 3 times already, I'll do it again
<cprov-afk> ripps: okay, let me know.
<ripps> cprov-afk: (Error ID: OOPS-1261EC212)
<cprov-afk> ripps: okay, it will take up to 10 min to sync.
<ripps> okay
<ripps> cprov-afk: Can I initiate the copy now?
<cprov-afk> ripps: it's a timeout.
<cprov-afk> ripps: how many copy candidates ?
<cprov-afk> 12
<ripps> cprov-afk: I was planning on copying all 12 from my staging ppa to the offical one in gmpc-trunk
<cprov-afk> try less, much less in fact, 1 or 2
<cprov-afk> I know it's tedious to do that in the UI atm
<ripps> I've been testing a ppabot script and I was making the sure the packages were good before moving them
<cprov-afk> ripps: but you could also try the LP API for doing your copies in a semi-automatic way.
<cprov-afk> ripps: 'ppabot' ?  what's it ?
<ripps> I plan on moving the bot over to the offical ppa eventually, but I'm still working the kinks out
<ripps> fta's ppabot
<ripps> the one he uses for chromium-daily and mozilla-daily
<ripps> cprov-afk: btw, copying 4 packages at a times seems to be working
<cprov-afk> ripps: uhm, cool! is the code available anywhere ?
<ripps> cprov-afk: it's in fta's code branch. ppa-scripts
<cprov-afk> ripps: right, every time you experience a timeout in +copy-packages try to reduce the number of copies candidates.
<ripps> That should probably be made more clear in the error message. Thanks
<cprov-afk> perl .... OMG! :)
<cprov-afk> ripps: well, it's an timeout error, not that we are proud enough to explain why they happened :)
 * wgrant is surprised that copies are so expensive.
<cprov-afk> wgrant: copy checks are expensive, the copy actions are very cheap.
<wgrant> cprov-afk: Ah.
<cprov-afk> wgrant: so many things can made a copy broken, incomplete builds, unpublished binaries, conflicting versions/files ...
<wgrant> cprov-afk: Right.
<cprov-afk> it's a huge list and raising all the needed data can't be done quickly enough for multiple packages.
<cprov-afk> we have to change the way we approach multiple copies
 * wgrant vanishes to dinner.
<wgrant> Is the delayed copies spec meant to fix this? I don't see how it can, as it isn't really nice to reject the copy some time after it's requested.
<cprov-afk> wgrant: delayed-copies are more related to unembargoing security fixes, right now
<cprov-afk> wgrant: but they could be an alternative for copy-batches, specially now that we publish PPAs every 5 min.
<cprov-afk> It rather wait for a batch of copies to happen in background in the next 5 minutes than facing successive timeouts  in the UI
<cprov-afk> but that's my position, we may decide differently after contacting users affected by this problem.
<wgrant> cprov-afk: That's true.
<fta> cprov-afk, what' wrong with perl? ;)
<mwhudson> it's heretical!
 * wgrant hugs Python.
<wgrant> It does seem wrong to use Perl to interact with Launchpad, though.
<cprov-afk> fta: ehe, it's probably my fault, but I can't read it :)
<stefanlsd> staging.l.n down?
<d-b> hi there i was wanting to know where development of the 'new' launchpad is up too... / has it gone foss yet? / open
<wgrant> d-b: See the link in the topic for open sourcing stuff - July 21st is the magic date.
<stefanlsd> wgrant: staging down on your side too?
<d-b> (doesn't work for me !)
<stefanlsd> d-b: thanks
<d-b> that is https://bugs.staging.launchpad.net/ right?
<stefanlsd> d-b: yeah...
<wgrant> stefanlsd: Yep.
<wgrant> stefanlsd: Maybe it's updating.
<wgrant> Or just broken.
<d-b> i can ping it ^^
<d-b> anyways the july the 21st date .. it goes open + anything else?
<wgrant> d-b: Launchpad 3.0 is released then too, but that's not tooo revolutionary (AFAIK)
<d-b> cool. so i was like the screenshots from the staging site?
<d-b> (when it was up)
<wgrant> Hm?
<d-b> ah.... does it fix the usability much?
<didrocks> hey. I have some troubles on staging to access with launchpadlib (it's working on edge), do anybody is aware of that ?
<henry_huang> hi, i got a problem while i am uploading my ppa
<henry_huang> The error is Wrong password
<henry_huang> i have no idea and the help page does not mention this kind of error...:(
<Hobbsee> you shouldn't be using a password?
<henry_huang> Could anyone give me a hand?
<Hobbsee> where are you getting a password prompt?
<henry_huang> Checking Signature on .changes
<henry_huang> gpg: Signature made Sun 14 Jun 2009 09:22:09 AM EDT using DSA key ID 98EF1D05
<henry_huang> gpg: Good signature from "Henry Huang <henry.s.huang@gmail.com>"
<henry_huang> Good signature on /home/henry/repo/userspace-client-for-drcom/tarball/drcom-pum_1.0-1~ppa1_source.changes.
<henry_huang> Checking Signature on .dsc
<henry_huang> gpg: Signature made Sun 14 Jun 2009 09:22:07 AM EDT using DSA key ID 98EF1D05
<henry_huang> gpg: Good signature from "Henry Huang <henry.s.huang@gmail.com>"
<henry_huang> Good signature on /home/henry/repo/userspace-client-for-drcom/tarball/drcom-pum_1.0-1~ppa1.dsc.
<henry_huang> Package includes an .orig.tar.gz file although the debian revision suggests
<henry_huang> that it might not be required. Multiple uploads of the .orig.tar.gz may be
<henry_huang> rejected by the upload queue management software.
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<henry_huang> Uploading to my-ppa (via ftp to ppa.launchpad.net):
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<henry_huang> Wrong Password
<henry_huang> Sorry, so long message ...
<Hobbsee> can you pastebin your /etc/dput.cf please?
<henry_huang> here is my .dput.cf content:
<henry_huang> [my-ppa]
<henry_huang> fqdn = ppa.launchpad.net
<henry_huang> method = ftp
<henry_huang> incoming = ~henry-s-huang/drcom-pum/ubuntu/
<henry_huang> login = anonymous
<henry_huang> allow_unsigned_uploads = 0
<Hobbsee> i have no idea.  it looks right
<d-b> launchpad is still only bzr only yeah?
<Hobbsee> i just uploaded a package and it worked fine
<henry_huang> oh, sorry, i will pastebin my /etc/dput.cf :P
<henry_huang> here is my /etc/dput.cf  -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/195679/
<Hobbsee> odd.  it should work.  i've no idea why ti does'nt.
<henry_huang> will my special name cause this kind of error ?  ~henry-s-huang
<Hobbsee> i've no idea, i dont' work on launchpad
<cprov-afk> that's your GPG key password
<cprov-afk> oops, wrong post, ignore me.
<henry_huang> i got the GPG key and signed the Ubuntero, but failed in the prompt with the error "Wrong password"...
<henry_huang> aweful...
<cprov-afk> henry_huang: weird, whatever it is doesn't seem to be related with LP, it's local dput being silly.
<AskHL> I've made some contributions to the translation of Transmission and want it to be imported in Launchpad (uploaded as a complete po-file).  It has already been reviewed by our translation team.  I am a member of the Danish Ubuntu translator group, so I think I should be able to import it myself.  However I cannot change the file's status from "Needs review".  Can anyone tell me how to do this, or whether I should be a member of other groups
<AskHL> Huh, it says 'approved' now.  I wonder if this was automatic or whether somebody else changed the status...
<ryanakca> rgreening: Did you ever get my email about the logo?
<ryanakca> oops, wrong channel, sorry
<ripps> A couple of packages I've copied to ~gmpc-trunk/archive/ppa seem to have froze at pending.
<cprov> ripps: the copy is causing some files in the pool/ to be overridden.
<cprov> ripps: how did you copy them ?
<cprov> ripps: ppa-scripts, is in the game, I guess.
<cprov> ripps: I've deleted you sources (and binaries) they will never make their way to the pool/ and filed https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/387049. Please add anything you find relevant to the bug report. Thanks for warning us about the problem.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387049 in soyuz "Copy backend does not detect file conflicts" [High,Triaged]
<ripps> cprov: yo, thanks for filing the bug for me.
<cprov> ripps: np.
<ripps> cprov: would a copy-rebuild work?
<cprov> ripps: no, it would fail in the same way, the orig you are copying in conflicts with the one that already exists in the trunk PPA pool/
<ripps> cprov: so.... delete the current ones, then copy?
<cprov> ripps: yes, you can delete the exisiting one waiting for it to be removed from the pool/ then you can copy and it will be published
<cprov> ripps: but don't rely on this dance of orig tarballs too much, for it to be removed you have to be sure it's not needed by any other publication
<ripps> Actually, I think the whole bad orig.tar was something I caused while playing around with the ppa-scripts, it shouldn't occur in a normal case scenerio
<cprov> ripps: The only way I see both PPAs working fine sharing origs is when they both rely on the already existing orig in ubuntu.
<cprov> ripps: possibly, that's what I thought.
<ripps> the ppa-scripts usually only allow an orig.tar to be uploaded once, than it will automatically upload only diff versions, but I screwed up something and had to recreate my orig.tar
<cprov> ripps: anyway, when playing with two PPA (which may contain conflicts orig and be fine) is that the tool has to be extra careful.
<cprov> ripps: right, if it happens again (more than 5 min in 'pending') you know what's going on. check the orig and if they are conflicting delete the pending publications OR the existing ORIG (depending on what you want) and it will be happy again.
<ripps> this is only a temporary setup, until I'm confident the ppa-scripts won't screw up my gmpc-trunk
<cprov> ripps: no worries, keep up with the good work and ping me you have any trouble :)
<ripps> Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair
 * cprov dashes for food and movies
<cprov> ripps: :)
#launchpad 2010-06-14
<magcius> how do I make a branch on a project from the command line?
<daker> create a folder "your projet"
<daker> then $ cd project
<daker> $ bzr init
<lifeless> magcius: a branch of an existing project? Or initialise a new project?
<magcius> lifeless: an existing project
<magcius> daker: um
<lifeless> daker: ^ an important question to ask, init should only ever be done once per project :)
<lifeless> magcius: bzr branch source destination
<magcius> lifeless: yes, I have that
<lifeless> magcius: or, if you're using switch, you can do 'bzr switch -b destination'
<magcius> lifeless: if I branched lp:foo
<magcius> lifeless: how do I push to lp:~jstpierre/foo
<magcius> lifeless: and create a new branch on the remote
<daker> lifeless, sorry
<lifeless> magcius: exactly! bzr push lp:~jstpierre/foo
<lifeless> magcius: except that foo needs to be project/branch
<lifeless> magcius: e.g. bzr push lp:~jstpierre/PROJECTNAME/BRANCHNAME
<magcius> lifeless: ~jstpierre/foo is too short to be a branch name.
<magcius> lifeless: uh, what do people usually name their forks?
<magcius> lifeless: er, branches
<nigelb> magcius: depends on what it does
<lifeless> magcius: they usually choose a name indicating the intent
<magcius> nigelb: it just adds new features that I want them to pull from
<lifeless> magcius: like lp:~jstpierre/PROJECTNAME/myfeatures
<nigelb> Id name something like jstpierre/foo/newfeatures
<magcius> uh... ok
<daker> lifeless, i have a problem with milstones https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-website/0.3
 * magcius is going to name it foo/master
<daker> lp created a tree milstones with the same name
<daker> i delete one but the 2 others i can't delete them
<lifeless> daker: whomever created them can delete them
<lifeless> daker: failing that, gmb might be able to help you
<lifeless> (they are the current help contact, according to the topic)
<daker> oki
<wgrant> daker: They don't all have the same name -- why do you want to delete them?
<wgrant> And what happens when you tr?
<wgrant> +y
<daker> actualy i can't create a milstone with "0.3"
<daker> 0.3beta
<wgrant> Why not?
<daker> and the 0.3beta dosen't exist https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual-website/+milestone/0.3beta
<wgrant> What does it say when you try and fail to create it?
<daker> oki oki i think lp is showing them
<daker> it works
<daker> thanks wgrant lifeless
<kermiac> anyone else having rendering issues in FF using LP edge? Using edge server I get http://imgbin.org/images/1847.png. If I temporarily disable edge it renders properly - http://imgbin.org/images/1848.png
<kermiac> I've verified it on 2 diff computers (using 2 diff versions of Ubuntu - 10.04 & 9.04). The 9.04 PC doesn't have lp-firefox-improvements installed, so that's not the issue
<thumper> kermiac: yes, edge has css fubared
<thumper> kermiac: fix has landed and will be re-rolled with the next edge rollout
<kermiac> thanks thumper, it's a known issue then?
<thumper> yep
<kermiac> ok, awesome.. just making sure it was known. thanks thumper :)
<thumper> np
<MTecknology> I'm a member of team A, Team A is a member of Team B, Team B is a member of Team C, Team C gets a lot of email that I'm not too intersted in. Is there any way to not have to receive email from that specific team?
<magcius> do merge requests track the branch if there are commits after?
<james_w> yes
<james_w> the diff won't update in response to target branch changes, but will in response to source branch changes.
<ansgar> Is there any reason why accessing Launchpad over the API always requires having to authenticate (and create an account first) when the same information is visible on the web site for the public?
<james_w> http://blog.launchpad.net/general/anonymous-access-to-the-launchpad-web-service-api
<noodles775> or https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib#Anonymous access  :)
<ansgar> Does this safe me from having to use OAuth when I don't use launchpadlib? As far as I know that is only available for Python.
<james_w> oauth is available for lots of languages
<james_w> but I believe that it still requires oauth
<james_w> http://oauth.net/code/
<ansgar> Hmm, that means more time investment in having to understand OAuth before as well :/
<maxb> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-code/+question/112695 has expired whilst waiting for losa intervention, and I don't seem to have the powers to reopen it
 * mthaddon updates it
<apw> can someone comment on whether there is a timescale for fixing bug #451390
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 451390 in Launchpad Bugs "limited upload rights no longer give series nomination accept/decline rights (affected: 1, heat: 3)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/451390
<deryck> apw, there is no plan for fixing that soon (i.e. next 3 months).  I'll take a look and re-triage.
<apw> deryck, its a most annoying bug for anyone who has upload rights via a group, as they have to hastle a coredev every single time they want to approve a nomination
<deryck> apw, understood.  I'll see what I can do to get it scheduled.
<deryck> apw, I've tagged it into my bug list that I watch for bugs we need to fix sooner rather than later.  There's still a bit of time on this list before we schedule, just due to the number of bugs we have and feature work...
<deryck> apw, but this should get it queued to get fixed sooner than later.
<jaminc> is there a maximum file size for bug report attachments in Launchpad?  I ask because almost every attempt to report a kernel crash dump fails with an HTTP 500 message and manually attempting to upload the crash file results in a "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server."
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ : all systems operational | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: mrevell | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<mrevell> gmb, Can you answer jaminc? ^^^#
<alf__> Hi all. Is there a way to re-upload the same package (same name) to a PPA if eg the first attempt failed to build for some reason?
<oojah> alf__: You'll need to change the version number at least.
<noodles775> alf__: not if it was processed..., as oojah said.
<noodles775> alf__: for that reason, it's always a good idea to build it locally (using pbuilder) if possible - it'll help identify build failures before you upload.
<gmb> mrevell, jaminc: I'm not aware of an upload limit on bug attachments, but it wouldn't surprise me.
<gmb> I'll look now
<gmb> jaminc, I can't find reference to a limit anywhere. Can you file a bug at http://bugs.launchpad.net/malone so that we can track this properly? The response you're getting sounds as though something's going wrong.
<jaminc> gmb, will do... the files are rather large 300M+, some as large as 2.5G so far
<gmb> jaminc, Hmm. Yeah, that's on the heavy side :)
<gmb> still, LP should handle that better.
<gmb> jaminc, It may be worth asking in the #ubuntu-qa channel about how they generally handle uploads of that size.
<jaminc> gmb, while on the heavy side for normal reports, 300M is on the low side for kernel crashes
<gmb> jaminc, True. So, you're likely hitting a bug.
<jaminc> gmb, seems it's a LONG standing bug #95822
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 95822 in Launchpad Bugs "Malone connection generates an "Internal Server Error" on large file attachments (affected: 6, heat: 84)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/95822
<gmb> jaminc, Okay, please mark yourslef affected by that and add a comment describing your situation so we can try to chase it down further.
<MAfifi> I've a problem.
<MAfifi> I've created some projects on launchpad. Now when I review my page of projects, I see one additional project that doesn't belong to me.
<MAfifi> Clicking this project's link leads me to its page, but it's no code or anything else attached to it.
<bac`> MAfifi: what is your lp user id?
<bac`> MAfifi: are you in any teams?
<barry> why would a package in a ppa be marked as deleted for many days, and not actually get deleted?
<MAfifi> bac: My user ID is mohammed-elafifi.
<MAfifi> And I don't belong to any teams; I was the original creator of all my projects.
<bac> MAfifi: which project do you see that is in error?
<MAfifi> bac: "photo slideshow".
<MAfifi> bac: This error has a story actually.
<bac> MAfifi: it shows you registered that project and are the maintainer.
<MAfifi> bac: I originally wanted to create the project "mobile photo slideshow application" so I filled in the information in the creation page and named it "photo slideshow".
<MAfifi> Then when I pressed submit, I got an error message that a project with this name "photo slideshow" already exists. It asked me to change the name.
<MAfifi> bac: So I changed it to "mobile photo slideshow application" as it's now and worked on that new name.
<MAfifi> bac: However it seemed a project with the old name was created somehow and attached to my account.
<MAfifi> It might be a bug in launchpad system, but the procedure for reproducing it isn't straight.
<bac> MAfifi: i don't know how the two projects got created.  if you do not want the one called 'slideshow' i can disable it now.  is that what you want?
<MAfifi> bac: Yes, if it'll disappear from my list, that's OK for me.
<MAfifi> bac: As I'll never commit code on it.
<MAfifi> bac: I already add any enchancements/fixes to the one with the other name.
<mhall119> So I was impatient and created a project when I should have just created a new series on an existing project, how do I delete the unnecessary project in Launchpad?
<MAfifi> bac: It now disappreared, thanks for your help.
<bdrung> hi, i wanted to setup a code import for eclipse. the corresponding command is "cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@dev.eclipse.org:/cvsroot/eclipse/ co .", but launchpad complains about the module ".": The CVS module contains illegal characters.
<bdrung> is there an way to work around this issue?
<bdrung> second request: can someone remove https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/eclipse/trunk ?
<maxb> I can, but what's wrong with it?
<maxb> About your "." question, I feel dubious about the validity of importing the entire repository into a single bzr branch
<maxb> bdrung: ^
<jcastro> is there a way in malone to see which people have reported a bug for a certain project?
<jcastro> abentley: howdy, how are things looking?
<bdrung> maxb: we need 287 directories from there. i don't want to import each manually
<deryck> jcastro, so a way to see who has filed bugs against malone, for example?
<jcastro> deryck: I want to see everyone who has ever reported a bug on "indicator-appmenu" for example
<maxb> bdrung: What do you need them for? I have great difficulty believing that an all-in-one bzr branch would actually be useful
<deryck> jcastro, we don't have a way to get at that from the web UI.  You could go the round about way in the API, but there isn't a nice getBugReporters method or some such.
<jcastro> ok no worries, thanks for the help deryck!
<bdrung> maxb: we need them for building eclipse. we have a script that checkout these directories for a release, but for building daily builds we need an all-in-one bzr branch (all-in-287 bzr branches won't work)
<deryck> jcastro, np!
<bdrung> maxb: compare http://dev.eclipse.org/viewcvs/index.cgi/ with http://git.debian.org/?p=pkg-java/eclipse.git;a=tree;f=eclipse/plugins;h=f00e93691fc47438bb7b425f062d1e91bf9db481;hb=HEAD
<maxb> interesting. I guess Launchpad needs to be changed to allow "." as a module, and then we need to hope cscvs won't fall over
<bdrung> maxb: the "module" selection is done in the CVS path: for example ":pserver:anonymous@dev.eclipse.org:/cvsroot/eclipse/" vs "-d:pserver:anonymous@dev.eclipse.org:/cvsroot/webtools/"
<bdrung> maxb: should i open a bug report. if yes, against which project
<maxb> No, module has a specific meaning in connection with CVS, and it's not the -d bit.
<maxb> And yes, it appears that a bug "Launchpad disallows valid CVS module of '.' from being imported" is required, against launchpad-code
<abentley> jcastro, hi.
<abentley> jcastro, you mean with source package recipe builds?  I'm running a stress-test right now.  If that goes well, we could see it deployed on edge soon.
<bdrung> maxb: ok, i opened bug #594294
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 594294 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "Launchpad disallows valid CVS module of '.' from being imported (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/594294
<jcastro> abentley: cool, thanks!
#launchpad 2010-06-15
<arand> Is LP upload (dput) speed capped at around ~120KiB/s ?
<MTecknology> Can anyone tell me what project Bug #214349 belongs to?
<ubot5> Bug 214349 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/214349 is private
<poolie> MTecknology, not one i can view :)
<MTecknology> poolie: I can't either :P
<poolie> why do you want to know?
<MTecknology> poolie: I was just curious what project it's assigned to
<poolie> i just wondered where you hit that bug number
<MTecknology> poolie: I saw it linked to from bug 193830
<ubot5> Bug 193830 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/193830 is private
<poolie> heh
<MTecknology> poolie: that one I do have access to :P
<MTecknology> but there's nothing private in it..
<MTecknology> poolie: actually - 193830 has no private info in it - but because it's duplicate is i assume this shoudl stay that way - so idk what to do
<poolie> i think 214349 is about a private canonical project
<poolie> is it a dupe of the 193 bug or is it just mentioned?
<poolie> if it's just mentioned there's no harm making it public
<poolie> i'm not sure what happens to privacy across dupes
<poolie> i guess you could ask on your bug whether anyone objects
<MTecknology> poolie: 214349 is marked as a dupe of 193830
<poolie> if you want to open 193830 you should do so
<poolie> i would be very surprised if doing so makes public a bug you're not allowed to even read at the moment
<poolie> if it does we can always change it back
<MTecknology> poolie: ok, thanks
<MTecknology> poolie: I'll try to grab input tomorrow when the team is awak otherwise i'll do it
<poolie> andfile a bug :)
<MTecknology> for?
<poolie> against malone for causing it to open a private dupe when you open the private master
<MTecknology> i think i filed a bug about something like that but i'm not sober enough to remember if it's exactly the same thing :P
<MTecknology> in addition to being way too tired
<MTecknology> poolie: thanks for the info and i'll make a note to make a bug report
* mrevell changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ : all systems operational | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<bdrung_> hi, can someone hand over the ownership of https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/eclipse-ubuntu/debian to the eclipse-team and move it into the eclipse projects (to ~eclipse-team/eclipse/debian)?
<ibuclaw> Hello. Can I add Ubuntu Maverick as a source dependency for my PPA?
<bigjools> ibuclaw: if you're building a maverick source in your PPA that's automatic
<ibuclaw> bigjools, mkay, might as well do that then =)
<arand> Is there a cap of ~120KiB/s of dputting to PPAs
<beuno> arand, I don't think there is
<kirkland> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/450226/
<kirkland> can anyone help me with that?
<kirkland> bzr annoyances
<kirkland> different rich root support monkey business
<kirkland> trying to upgrade
<kirkland> it poops
<maxb> kirkland: Hi. The problem is simply that the branch has been upgraded before, and the backup from the previous try exists where bzr is trying to backup for this try
<kirkland> maxb: can i kill the old backup?
<maxb> Yes, you can, just with simple file operations
<maxb> I have yet to find an sftp client that I actually like, so I usually mount the branch using sshfs, so I can just rm -rf backup.bzr
<rockstar> maxb, lp:hitchhiker FTW.
<rockstar> maxb, hitchhiker lp:<branch> rmtree backup.bzr
<kirkland> is this a temporary error?
<kirkland> bzr: ERROR: Cannot lock LockDir(lp-69727568:///~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/qemu-kvm/lucid/.bzr/branchlock): Transport operation not possible: readonly transport
<maxb> kirkland: Sounds like "You don't have write access to this branch" to me
<maxb> kirkland: have you slightly mangled that error in copy/paste?
<maxb> I'd expect .bzr/branch/lock or .bzr/branch-lock not .bzr/branchlock
<kirkland> maxb: no, it's not mangled
<kirkland> maxb: that's what it says
<kirkland> maxb: oh, well, i just dput the source package anyway
<kirkland> maxb: maybe this is one of the auto-generated packaging branches?
<kirkland> maxb: the ones that process uploads and import them automagically?
<lifeless> kirkland: if you can upload to the package, the branch should let you write to is.
<lifeless> kirkland: can you upload to qemu-kvm ?
<lifeless> kirkland: and what was the url you pushed to ?
<kirkland> lifeless: yes, i can upload qemu-kvm
<kirkland> lifeless: maybe because it's a lucid branch?
<kirkland> lifeless: and that's closed?
<kirkland> lifeless: SRU-only?
<kirkland> lifeless: this is an sru...
<lifeless> kirkland: sounds like you want to be pushing to lucid-proposed.
<kirkland> oh?
 * kirkland tries that
<lifeless> no?
<lifeless> its what I would expect :)
<kirkland> lifeless: $ bzr push lp:ubuntu/lucid-proposed/qemu-kvm
<kirkland> bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:ubuntu/lucid-proposed/qemu-kvm": qemu-kvm in lucid-proposed has no default branch.
<lifeless> please raise this on the udd list.
<lifeless> And as a bug on the udd project.
#launchpad 2010-06-16
<zooko> Folks I'm upgrading my trac and I want to keep my trac<->launchpad integration working.
<zooko> Should I upgrade XmlRpcPlugin and TracLaunchpadPlugin?
<zooko> From http://trac-hacks.org/wiki/XmlRpcPlugin and https://launchpad.net/trac-launchpad ?
<lifeless> noooo idea sorry.
<lifeless> I think you should have a test trac install
<lifeless> and do upgrades there first, to make sure it works.
<zooko> That sounds like so much work.
<zooko> Anyway it is too late. I've upgraded my trac.
<lifeless> hah
<lifeless> so 'Folks I've upgraded'... :P
<Meths> Can you link a bug to a revision/commit it is fixed in?
<spiv> Meths: just to a branch.  You can leave a comment with the revno or revision ID or tag if you like.
<Meths> Okay, thanks.
<mtaylor> any launchpad admins around? friend of mine has lost his password and access to the email account it's sending reset mails to...
<jhesketh> When reporting a bug and assigning it to a person (who is not me), that person doesn't get any email notifications? Does anybody know why?
<neurodamage> I'm locked out of my launchpad account that's linked to drizzle development, been a week now since I've tried sending my account emails for password reset with no luck? any admins in the  house possibly take a look :)
<jhesketh> He does get emails about subsequent comments and changes to the bugs... just not the bug creation
<mtaylor> thumper: ping
<spm> mtaylor: sure (on a maybe, if you ken), which account?
<mtaylor> spm: it's for neurodamage here ... account is ~sahil-cooner
<spm> np, one sec
<mtaylor> thanks!
<neurodamage> spm: awesome, thanks
<spm> neurodamage: ok, that looks sane, what's an email I can set?
<spm> tho how you lost control of your own named domain is ... amusing ;-)
<neurodamage> spm: indeed :)
<spm> neurodamage: you should get a 'please confirm' email rsn. ??
<neurodamage> spm: yes sir, all set, thanks :)
<spm> sweet, I'll leave it with you. cheers!
 * neurodamage nods
<thumper> mtaylor: whazzup?
 * thumper reads back and figures it is probably sorted
<mneptok> thumper: don't help mtaylor. i did a few times, and ten found him outside my bedroom window with a mandolin. although romatic, my wife was unimpressed.
<mneptok> *then
<spm> thumper: almost; we've been in personal chat; but is sorted now.
<lool> Hi
<bdrung_> the code import of audacious failed (https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/audacious/trunk - http://launchpadlibrarian.net/50376457/vcs-imports-audacious-trunk.log). which project should i file the bug against?
<mwhudson> bdrung_: bzr-hg, although i think that particular bug is already reported
<mwhudson> (bzr-hg isn't very good :()
<bdrung_> second question: which project is responsible for linking to other bug tracker? JIRA (http://www.atlassian.com/software/jira/) is not supported.
<mwhudson> malone
<mwhudson> i bet there's a bug for that too :-)
<mwhudson> bdrung_: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/157488
<jpds> bug #157488
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 157488 in Launchpad Bugs "Add bugwatch support for the JIRA bugtracker (affected: 10, heat: 69)" [Low,Triaged]
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 157488 in Launchpad Bugs "Add bugwatch support for the JIRA bugtracker (affected: 10, heat: 69)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/157488
<bdrung_> thx
<bdrung_> back to the first one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr-hg/+bugs doesn't look like my problem
<maxb> bdrung_: It appears to be evilly conflated in https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/bzr-hg/+bug/516758
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 516758 in Bazaar Hg Plugin "cython import fails with unicode and infinite recurson (affected: 2, heat: 4)" [Medium,Triaged]
<maxb> If you were feeling particularly helpful you could split apart that bug for the two separate issues
<jcastro> jml: http://blog.launchpad.net/bug-tracking/getting-patches-upstream
<jcastro> jml: I believe those images were on kfogel's people account
<maxb> Actually, meh, I've looked at it now, I might as well split it myself
<jml> jcastro, ah.
<jml> mrevell, could you please look into that? http://blog.launchpad.net/bug-tracking/getting-patches-upstream
<mrevell> Sure will do
<jml> mrevell, thanks.
<jcastro> abentley: how are things coming along?
<abentley> jcastro, I'm pleased with the results of the stress-test, and the UI, but not builders, is available on staging.
<jcastro> nice!
<leoquant> are spam/scam attacks daily routine these days regarding launchpad accounts?
<leoquant> content:
<leoquant> This e-mail was send by ubuntu.com to notify you that we have temporanly prevented access to your account.
<leoquant> via ccheney
<leoquant> Please click on the link below or copy and paste the URL into your browser:
<jpds> sinzui: ^--.
<leoquant> nevermind
<kees> hi! how do I configure a project so that all merge requests are emailed to a specific mailing list?
<maxb> kees: I think that configuration is per branch, and is called "default review team"
<kees> maxb: so a lp user needs to be created that has the mailing list as an email address?
<maxb> Yes
<kees> okay, thanks.
<maxb> And then you want the "Set branch reviewer" link on the branch web page
<lifeless> kees: if the group of people that you want mailed is already modelled in launchpad
<lifeless> kees: then it is better to just make that group (or groups) be reviewers.
<lifeless> kees: as launchpad can't honour custom notification rules for external lists (e.g. some people want more detail)
<lifeless> kees: with the result that people get mailed twice and so on
<MTecknology> Any ideas why I can't propose ~ubuntu-drupal-devs/ubuntu-drupal-theme/6.x-2010 for merging into ~ubuntu-website-community/ubuntu-website/light-drupal-theme ?
<beuno> MTecknology, my guess would be that those branches are on different projects
<beuno> you should push your branch to ubuntu-website
<MTecknology> beuno: oh- I didn't know you couldn't merge across projects
<MTecknology> alrighty- thanks
<beuno> MTecknology, I'm not 100% sure you can't but that would be my guess
<lifeless> MTecknology: when you say you can't
<lifeless> MTecknology: do you mean 'launchpad issues an error' ?
<MTecknology> This branch is not mergeable into lp:ubuntu-website/light-drupal-theme.
<MTecknology> I'm just trying to do the proposal
<lifeless> well, thats both clear an uninformative.
<lifeless> please file a bug asking for it to be more informative ;)
<lifeless> MTecknology: meanwhile, if you grab bzr 2.2b3 or so
<MTecknology> ok- is it exactly what beuno said?
<lifeless> MTecknology: I have no idea.
<lifeless> I'm just noting a rough edge, that the lp-code team will want to polish
<MTecknology> ok, will do
<lifeless> MTecknology: bzr 2.2ish should be able to propose it, if the API's permit it.
<lifeless> sit in in the 6.x-2010 branch on your disk, run bzr lp-propose lp:~ubuntu-website-community/ubuntu-website/light-drupal-theme
<MTecknology> aight, I'll get the ppa and try that
<MTecknology> lifeless: the package is qbzr?
<MTecknology> no..
<lifeless> bzr
<MTecknology> lifeless: I was looking at https://edge.launchpad.net/~bzr-beta-ppa/+archive/ppa
<MTecknology> lifeless: where's the right ppa?
<lifeless> ppa:bzr I think
<lifeless> actually thats releases only
<lifeless> uhm
<lifeless> the beta ppa should have a bzr in it
<MTecknology> I added bzr-beta-ppa:ppa but bzr doesn't seem to be an available update
<lifeless> hmm
<lifeless> MTecknology: for this test, just grab the 2.2b3 tarball, unpack in /tmp and then from your branch run /tmp/bzr-2.2b3/bzr lp-propose ....
<MTecknology> ok
<MTecknology> oops
<MTecknology> lifeless: bzr: ERROR: No reviewer specified
<MTecknology> also get this bzr: warning: some compiled extensions could not be loaded; see <https://answers.launchpad.net/bzr/+faq/703>
<kees> lifeless: yeah, the issue is that we want a non-entity (a mailing list) to get all the merge requests.
<lifeless> MTecknology: ignore the extensions thing
<kees> lifeless: I'll make it work.  :)
<lifeless> kees: why though?
<lifeless> kees: I ask for input into launchpads needs
<lifeless> MTecknology: add -R ubuntu-website-community
<MTecknology> lifeless: :P - I actually managed to press enter the second you said that
<kees> lifeless: upstream AppArmor wants to have merge requests to go to the devel mailing list so they can be discussed there.
<MTecknology> lifeless: http://dpaste.com/208132/
<lifeless> kees: ok
<lifeless> kees: so I suggest you do the following to model it in lp
<lifeless> kees: I'm just checking the UI - 2 secs - so that I offer the right suggestion :)
<lifeless> ok
<lifeless> make a team for reviews of apparmour
<lifeless> in that team put two sub teams
<lifeless> one which is the mailing list forwarder
<lifeless> and one which contains actual people that should be able to click the 'this is approved' button in launchpad.
<lifeless> e.g. apparmour committers
<lifeless> thats just a suggestion, you might prefer one team with a contact address over on the apparmour lists
<lifeless> however
<lifeless> remember that launchpad only allows *one* team to have that contact address
<lifeless> and if you were to ever need it again elsewhere in LP you'd be faced with a team that proxies the list *also* being a list of commit approvers.
<lifeless> which is wrong - thus my suggesting a separation
<lifeless> the subscription of the people containing team to the branch would be set to 'no mail'
<lifeless> and thus only the list proxy team would get mail sent to it.
 * lifeless ends handwaving
<lifeless> MTecknology: ok, definitely not permitted ;)
<lifeless> MTecknology: 2 bugs : the UI wasn't clear about *why*; the proposal wasn't *permitted*
<MTecknology> lifeless: can you tell from that if it's just because it's across projects?
<MTecknology> I can easily enough clone this in that project
<lifeless> I can't tell no, but sure do that.
<lifeless> MTecknology: please do file the bugs though!
<lifeless> MTecknology: including a third on that I will file, that lp-propose doesn't show the detailed rendering of the LP error.
<MTecknology> alrighty
<MTecknology> yay bugs
<MTecknology> lifeless: what project should this go in?
<lifeless> launchpad-code
<lifeless> MTecknology: I filed bug 595271 for you
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 595271 in Bazaar "lp-propose - API exceptions show an ugly error (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595271
<MTecknology> lifeless: I was just about to report that
<MTecknology> lifeless: bug 595271
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 595271 in Bazaar "lp-propose - API exceptions show an ugly error (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595271
<MTecknology> err..
<MTecknology> bug 595269
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 595269 in Launchpad Bazaar Integration "Merge proposal not allowed (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595269
<lifeless> I suspect the linaro gcc folk are going to care about that one
<MTecknology> lifeless: thanks
<MTecknology> lifeless: I was just thinking... It could have something to do with the cross-project thing - considering branches are generally meant to be merged into that project
<lifeless> MTecknology: it might
<lifeless> MTecknology: but bzr can do it in this case, I assume
<MTecknology> I copy/pasted (w/bzr) to that project and it worked like peaches.
<MTecknology> lifeless: thanks again - im'a run off now
<lifeless> at the db level, a simple double-join into BranchRevision would tell us.
<MTecknology> lifeless: Launchpad encountered an internal error during the following operation: generating the diff for a merge proposal.  It was logged with id OOPS-1628MPJ1.  Sorry for the inconvenience.
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1628MPJ1
<MTecknology> I have OOPS-1628MPJ1 OOPS-1628MPJ2 OOPS-1628MPJ3 emails
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1628MPJ1
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1628MPJ2
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1628MPJ3
<lifeless> we need to wait a minute for them to sync
<MTecknology> ok
<kees> lifeless: sounds good; thanks!
<lifeless> 09:20 < MTecknology> lifeless: Launchpad encountered an internal error during the following operation: generating the diff for a merge proposal.  It was logged with id OOPS-1628MPJ1.  Sorry for the inconvenience.
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1628MPJ1
<lifeless> 09:20 < ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1628MPJ1
<lifeless> 09:20 < MTecknology> I have OOPS-1628MPJ1 OOPS-1628MPJ2 OOPS-1628MPJ3 emails
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1628MPJ1
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1628MPJ2
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1628MPJ3
<lifeless> bah
#launchpad 2010-06-17
<limonada> Can one delete their launchpad account?
<limonada> I've deleted all of my information, except for the email address that it's holding hostage.
<spm> limonada: 'one' can't, but an admin can. if you request here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion it will be sorted for you
<limonada> spm: Thank you.
<assad> is thr any software which could show differennt revisions side by side. something like meld.
<Daviey> Hey, Does Launchpad login service no longer work in w3m?
<Daviey> "Continue" isn't an option
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ : all systems operational | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: deryck | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<maco> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/260492  <-- every time a comment is added to this bug, i get 3-5 emails of the comment instead of just one. any idea why?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 260492 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "opening a directory using an application change associations incorrectly (affected: 21, heat: 417)" [Medium,Fix released]
<nigelb> maco: best guess - a team you're in is also subscribed
<maco> the emails match exactly. they all say "because you are a direct subscriber"
<maco> oh wait
<maco> "...of a duplicate bug"
<nigelb> heh
<maco> does it send out 1 email per dup you're subscribed to? if so: GRRR
<nigelb> I thought LP was smart to deal with that, guess not smart enough
<deryck> maco, we should only send one email to you.  If this is not the case because you're subscribed to multiple dupes, could you open a bug if one doesn't exist?
<deryck> against malone
<maco> kk
<MTecknology> So.. somebody just ran bzr push lp:.... --overwrite to recreate a branch - the "recent changes" shows that they're not at revision 1 (expected) but the changes log shows that he just added a revision (not expected) http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-website-community/ubuntu-website/light-drupal-theme/changes
<MTecknology> Any ideas what happened here?
<deryck> MTecknology, are you saying the view on launchpad doesn't match the branch that was pushed.  Overwrite should make the local and remote branches the same, no?
<MTecknology> deryck: ya
<deryck> rockstar or abentley, could one of you help MTecknology ^^?
<MTecknology> deryck: check out From: ram@strapp.net
<MTecknology> oops
<MTecknology> deryck: check out http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-website-community/ubuntu-website/light-drupal-theme/changes and bzr branch lp:~ubuntu-website-community/ubuntu-website/light-drupal-theme
<abentley> MTecknology, it appears the stored revno in the branch is out-of-whack.
<MTecknology> abentley: it should be 1 though; we overwrote the lp branch with a whole new branch
<abentley> MTecknology, that's not what I see.  "bzr log" on that branch shows has 30+ revisions
<MTecknology> heh..
<MTecknology> mhall119: could you pastebin the commands you used?
<mhall119> one second
<abentley> MTecknology, I've fixed the revno on LP so that it is consistent.
<MTecknology> abentley: what did you do?
<abentley> MTecknology, I changed the stored revno to 32.
<MTecknology> oh
<mhall119> http://paste.ubuntu.com/451155/
<abentley> mhall119, yeah, you can't merge into an empty branch and expect good results.
<MTecknology> abentley: that's my fault - i thought that was how to do it correctly
<abentley> mhall119, it will interpret the merged revision as the parent revision.
<mhall119> ok
<abentley> If you really want to break the association with previous history, you need to do revert --forget-merges after the merge.
<mhall119> could I just delete .bzr, and re-run bzr init, then add everything?
<abentley> mhall119, if you re-add files, bzr will consider them completely new files.
<mhall119> which is what we want, right MTecknology ?
<abentley> mhall119, so if you ever want to merge something in from the old branch or a derivative, you'll have problems.
<mhall119> oh, ok
<abentley> But breaking the association with previous history will already give you that problem.
<MTecknology> mhall119: I think that's what we want actually - making a proper mergable branch will be up to me then
<mhall119> MTecknology: which one is what we want?
<abentley> MTecknology, mhall119, unless you have any questions, I'll leave you to it.
<MTecknology> abentley: thanks much
<mhall119> abentley: thanks for clarifying those things for me
<MTecknology> mhall119: rm .bzr; bzr init; bzr add; bzr commit -m "Creating initial version from lp:ubuntu-drupal-theme at r28"; bzr push --overwrite
<MTecknology> rm -r .bzr *
<mhall119> ok
<MTecknology> mhall119: noticing the * is me correcting - not for you to type..
<mhall119> :)
<directhex> can someone rescore https://launchpad.net/~directhex/+archive/ppa/+build/1798238 to some large number, to ensure it builds before 7 other packages in my ppa which build-depend on it? their builds will fail if they build against the previous version, which is a big waste of builder time
<shadeslayer> directhex: just re upload with version ~dhx2 ?
<directhex> shadeslayer, re-upload 7 source packages with a version bump to prevent the old version from building when it wants to?
<shadeslayer> directhex: no need to upload new sources.. just do debuild -S
<shadeslayer> and upload the new dsc...
<shadeslayer> shouldnt be more than a few kb's
<directhex> i built & uploaded those on a different machine. so i would need to reboot to the right os, dget all seven packages, dch and add a new changelog entry, re-sign, and re-upload. my time is worth more than that, easier to allow it to fail then click the "retry" button.
<shadeslayer> directhex: ahh... ok didnt know that now did i :)
<directhex> oh, a whole load more VMs just got booted. that'll help
* jelmer_ changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ : PPA publishing is down | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: deryck | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
* jelmer_ changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ : PPA publishing is back up | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: deryck | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<assad> how to do a "review approve" and "merge approve" through the launchpad ticket interface? it is available through the email service but what about the ticket interface on launchpad for merge approve?
<beuno> assad, you can't do that rhough bugs
<assad> beuno, i am talking about this: https://help.launchpad.net/Code/Review#Proposing%20a%20merge
<assad> minus the email interface
<assad> beuno, there is a proopse for merge button on the branch page on lp
<hazmat> can you create a ppa for a group? or is it only for individuals
<salgado> hazmat, teams can have them as well
<SEJeff> Will lp ever support git natively like it does bzr now?
<SEJeff> As in if I wanted to setup a lp instance of my own and have it manage git repos + bug tracking instead of bzr repos + bug tracking
<thumper> SEJeff: unlikely
<SEJeff> thumper, So if someone wrote patches for lp to do that, they wouldn't be accepted?
<SEJeff> I was envisioning freedesktop and/or gnome using launchpad as a platform, but not as a hosted service.
<thumper> SEJeff: not likely to be accepted right now
<SEJeff> thumper, Alright. Any specific reason other than it causes some things to be generic-ified?
<SEJeff> I'm not against bzr, but for some massive projects to use lp, it would need git support
<thumper> it comes down to strategic
<thumper> direction
<SEJeff> Do you want to use lp to push people towards bzr?
<SEJeff> Again, I'm just curious. If you don't want me to keep asking questions, just tell me so :)
<thumper> it is more about providing a single way of dealing with packages and branches for ubuntu
<SEJeff> I use ubuntu and love lp either way
<thumper> since bzr can work with svn, git and hg (to some extent)
<thumper> the plan was to provide a bzr based workflow
<thumper> it is outlined in the ubuntu distributed development docs
<SEJeff> Sure, but imagine how great it would be if a project like f.d.o or gnome moved completely to their own hosted lp instance?
<SEJeff> Then you could get more than just canonical hackers working on it
<thumper> right now, that would be bad
<SEJeff> Ok fair enough
<thumper> because
<SEJeff> I guess you move too fast?
<thumper> we don't have any federation
<thumper> bug numbers get lost again
<thumper> there were some pie in the sky plans to have some form of federation
<thumper> that would allow launchpad instances to collaborate
<SEJeff> oauth/openid or something?
<thumper> but it hasn't moved
<thumper> more about sharing information
<SEJeff> I wasn't really talking about having different lp instances share data
<SEJeff> so much as I completely and totally hate bugzilla
<thumper> I know you weren't
<thumper> but we care about that
<SEJeff> And as a gnome sysadmin, I would be the first to put up a lp POC for gnome to play with if it was actually viable
<SEJeff> But those are understandably difficult problems. Perhaps someday you can make lp talk to another lp instance via oauth. My last question is, do you think this will be implemented in the long-term future?
<SEJeff> Perhaps 1-2 years or more?
<doctormo> Empathy keeps crashing :-(
<thumper> SEJeff: hopefully
<SEJeff> thumper, Thanks. If you ever want someone with a giant bugzilla instance to play with federated lp feel free to hop on #sysadmin on gimpnet and ask me
<thumper> SEJeff: ok, thanks
#launchpad 2010-06-18
<Ursinha> easter_egg, /j #ubuntu-br
<eagles0513875> hey guys i am unable to revoke an old public pgp key which is attached to my profile?
* deryck changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ : PPA publishing is back up | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<bartbes> hello
<bartbes> I'll just ask away
 * crk waits for bartbes to ask
<bartbes> I have recently added an imported branch to lp, and it can't seem to import it from hg
<bartbes> when checking the log it seems the error is internal though
<bartbes> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/50536502/bartbes-love-trunk.log
<bartbes> so, what have I done wrong?
<bartbes> crk: I provided you with a question, will you provide me with an answer?
<crk> :)
<crk> actually bartbes ... i never claimed to be able to answer it
<crk> I am new here too
<bartbes> in that case I'll just have to wait
<crk> yeah... unfortunattely
<nigelb> bartbes: ouch, something is seriously wrong there.  you're not supposed to see those tracebacks, you should be seeing OOPS
 * nigelb wonders who's the help contact for today
<bartbes> I figured there was something wrong :P
<jaalto> Where is the EMAIL interface maual for manipulating bugs in launcpad?
<bartbes> nigelb: so is there anything I can do?
<wgrant> jaalto: https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/EmailInterface
<nigelb> bartbes: wait perhaps
<nigelb> wgrant: any clue of bartbes problem?
<bullgard4> Bug #595912 I cannot log out! "Please try again; Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode. Thanks for your patience." »A minute or two« is an euphemism.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 595912 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) "'man palimpsest' does not exist (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595912
<bullgard4> Bug #595920 I cannot log out! "Please try again; Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode. Thanks for your patience." »A minute or two« is an euphemism.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 595920 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) "'~$ yelp /usr/share/gnome/help/palimsest/de/palimpsest.xml' produces 1 picture and 1 sentence only (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/595920
<bartbes> so, who is the help contact today?
<maxb> bartbes: I would say that this appears to be a problem with bzr-hg. (i.e. it is not specific to the launchpad import infrastructure)
<bartbes> so, what alternatives do I have?
<maxb> Search for / File a bug in the bzr-hg bug tracker (https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr-hg)
<bartbes> I will, thanks for the help
<bartbes> but wait
<bartbes> maxb: isn't it trying to connect to lp?
<maxb> ?
<jelmer_> bartbes, maxb: That looks like a server side error to me
<maxb> jelmer_: Yes, but bzr branch fails where hg clone on the same URL works
<bartbes> but it fails to connect to lp, not when cloning the repo
<jelmer_> bartbes: I'm not sure I follow, the import process doesn't connect to lp at all
<bartbes> well it seems to suggest as much
<bartbes> I mean "Getting exising bzr branch from central store."
<bartbes> the hg repo has no existing bzr branch
<alf__> Hi all! Can anyone think of a reason why uploading (with dput) a large .orig.tar.gz (~130M) to a PPA hangs at the end?
<bigjools> alf__: it's a known bug in the Zope FTP server
<bigjools> can you try the new sftp service instead?
<alf__> bigjools: Sure, how do I do that?
<bigjools> in your dput.cf set method=sftp
<bdrung_> would it be possible to have a PPA for Debian?
<bigjools> and login = <your lp account name>
<bigjools> bdrung_: no that is not supported
<alf__> bigjools: Thanks, I 'll try that!
<jpds> alf__: bug #251685.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 251685 in Soyuz "PPA upload hangs with 1K to go (affected: 7, heat: 38)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251685
<bdrung_> bigjools: i know that it's currently not supported, but would it be possible in the future?
* Edwin_ changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ : PPA publishing is back up | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: EdwinGrubbs | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<bigjools> bdrung_: it's unlikely to happen
<bigjools> the only possible scenario is for successful builds on Ubuntu to also be tried on Debian
<bdrung_> bigjools: would it make sense to open a wishlist bug report?
<bigjools> but not Debian PPAs on their own
<bigjools> bdrung_: there already is one
<bdrung_> bigjools: there are more use cases: daily builds for debian, backports, etc.
<bigjools> we can't justify the cost of building for Debian unfortunately
<EdwinGrubbs> deryck, allenap, adeuring: could one of you respond to the feedback email regarding the Kernel bugtracker not being able to update the status on bug 16165?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 16165 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "No network places when in browser mode (dup-of: 12708)" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/16165
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 12708 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Allow creating folder shortcuts from Nautilus (bookmarks, places) (affected: 0, heat: 1)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/12708
<deryck> EdwinGrubbs, maybe gmb could respond to that.
<allenap> EdwinGrubbs: I've rotated to Landscape for 6 months, so I'll leave that to the others and hope they won't resent me for it :)
 * gmb looks
 * gmb hates at allenap
<gmb> (j/k)
<gmb> deryck, Ah, I think this is the we-don't-check-things-that-haven't-changed problem. I'll respond.
<bjf> is there a code update in progress on the staging service?
<directhex> how do i get ahold of the attachments mentioned on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/moon/+bug/538796 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 538796 in moon (Ubuntu) "cannot open Firefox when libmoon is installed (affected: 44, heat: 260)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nhandler> directhex: What attachment? The .crash file that Micah deleted? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/moon/+bug/538796/comments/16
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 538796 in moon (Ubuntu) "cannot open Firefox when libmoon is installed (affected: 44, heat: 260)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<directhex> oh. damn, i was reading the activity log in the wrong order
<directhex> ah well, makes upstream's life easier if there's no evidence of a problem
#launchpad 2010-06-19
<treaves> If I've created a branch from a project from within launchpad, how do I pull that down to my local machine?
<treaves> If I use 'bzr branch lp:~path/to/branch' I get an error: 'bzr: ERROR: Not a branch:'
<wgrant> treaves: The 'Register branch' option will create a new empty branch -- probably not what you want.
<treaves> Ah.
<treaves> Um...
<wgrant> Normally you just 'bzr branch lp:PROJECT', then do some work, then 'bzr push lp:~USER/PROJECT/BRANCH'
<treaves> what use is an empty branch to anyone?
<wgrant> It will create the branch if it doesn't exist.
<wgrant> Right, many feel that the option should be removed.
<wgrant> But it's occasionally useful.
<treaves> Will PROJECT be treated as a shared repository?
<wgrant> But normally you shouldn't be using that.
<wgrant> Launchpad doesn't do shared repositories. It uses stacking instead.
<wgrant> So you'll only have to upload revisions that aren't already in the project's development focus branch.
<treaves> So all of the data gets uploaded, with full revision history?
<wgrant> No. It shares data with the development focus branch, so you normally only upload your new revisions.
<wgrant> (the full revision history is still accessible. it's just accessed through a reference to another branch)
<treaves> So if I create a local branch in a new repository, and push with no changes made, what gets uploaded?
<wgrant> Not much.
<treaves> I'm getting more than 70 thousand objects uploaded!
<wgrant> Probably just a reference to the development focus branch, and a specifier of the latest revision.
<wgrant> No actual revision data.
<wgrant> Which project?
<treaves> stellarium
<treaves> We just switched from svn.
<treaves> :)
<wgrant> Ah, so it's possible you haven't quite got it set up properly yet.
<wgrant> Lets see.
<treaves> Ya, I wouldn't be surprised at all.
<treaves> We're trying, but, learning curve and all.
<wgrant> How did you create the local branch?
<wgrant> bzr branch lp:stellarium?
<treaves> On my local machine,
<treaves> I created a shared repository with the init command.
<wgrant> init, or init-repo?
<treaves> I pulled down trunk (bzr branch lp:stellarium)
<treaves> init-repo
<treaves> then, in the shared directory, I did 'bzr branch trunk mybranch'
<wgrant> Which version of bzr are you using?
<treaves> On my local machine?
<wgrant> Yes.
<treaves> 2.2b3
<treaves> The first push I do gives an error:
<wgrant> Ah.
<wgrant> Different repository formats, maybe.
<treaves> Yes.
<treaves> We need to upgrade launchpad's version.
<treaves> Could that be the issue?
<wgrant> I noticed that your LP trunk is using an old format, pack-0.92.
<wgrant> 2a is much faster and smaller, and it's the default in newer versions.
<treaves> So if I just click upgrade on the site, that'll take care of that part?
<wgrant> If everyone is using a recent version of bzr (2.0 or later is good), you should upgrade to that. Particular before you start getting lots of branches in the old format.
<wgrant> It should, yes.
<wgrant> If you've just recently changed and nobody is using it much yet, now is probably a perfect time.
<treaves> Let me give that a try...
<treaves> Does the process take long?
<wgrant> It really depends on the branch.
<wgrant> How big is it?
<wgrant> I've checked out 100MB so far.
<treaves> It's not too much bigger...
<treaves> Not sure off the top of my head.
<wgrant> So you said the first push failed with a repository incompatibility error?
<wgrant> That would explain why it's pushing it all up.
<treaves> O.K.
<wgrant> So once it's upgraded on LP, you should be able to push up a new branch quickly.
<wgrant> And everything should be a heap faster.
<treaves> Thanks for your help.  Here's hoping!
<treaves> When someone is subscribed to a branch in lp, what does that mean?
<wgrant> You can get notifications about merge proposals and new revisions (with diffs, if you want them).
<wgrant> How long did it take to branch lp:stellarium into your shared repo?
<wgrant> That was doing a conversion on-the-fly, so it will give us some idea of how long it will take.
<treaves> A few seconds.
<treaves> Will the local branches upgrade when a pull is done? (to the new format)
<wgrant> Your branches are already 2a.
<treaves> Ah.
<treaves> O.K.
<treaves> Done on the server.
<wgrant> Anybody else should probably either 'bzr upgrade' or branch it again. The latter will probably be quicker.
<treaves> trying new push...
<treaves> Wow!
<wgrant> Make sure you push to a new location, or delete the old branch first.
<treaves> I deleted the old one.
<treaves> That was lightning fast!
<wgrant> Yeah, it works better when you don't have to upload a couple of hundred megabytes.
<treaves> Exactly.
<treaves> Again, thanks for your help.  I really appreciate it.
<wgrant> Let's see how much smaller the 2a version is...
<bullgard4> Damn! Timeout error: "Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad. We’ve recorded what happened, and we’ll fix it as soon as possible. Apologies for the inconvenience. Trying again in a couple of minutes might work. (Error ID: OOPS-1631L143)"
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1631L143
<cutout> Hello is it possible to install launchpad on a local server for private use? if yes how? is ithere .deb package or something?
<cutout> anyone here?
<mmc> if I dput in my ppa, I am told that it has been already uploaded (and I agree), yet I don't see any package on the web page (of the PPA).
<wgrant> mmc: That's just a local check that dput performs (it looks for the *.upload file). It doesn't mean that it was accepted into your PPA.
<wgrant> Do you have an email about it?
<wgrant> If you signed the package properly, you should have received an email of acceptance or rejection within five minutes of the upload.
<mmc> wgrant: ok, I have now configured ~/dput.cf and now I get: " {checks on pgp key....}  Successfully uploaded packages."  Ok, I will wait for the email
<eagles0513875> wgrant: how can i disable a key which is linked to my profile on lp
<Kangarooo> how can i read in LP some teams email List archive?
<wgrant> eagles0513875: Visit https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editgpgkeys
<wgrant> Select the key, and click 'Deactivate Key'.
<eagles0513875> wgrant: i get a page not found
<wgrant> Er. https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+editpgpkeys
<eagles0513875> wgrant: strange cuz they moved the link to do that from my profile for some reason
<wgrant> eagles0513875: The edit link next to the keys on your profile page.
<eagles0513875> i didnt have that
<wgrant> There's no link there?
<eagles0513875> no
<eagles0513875> which tbh wiht you wgrant i found super odd as well
<geser> you don't have a pencil next to "OpenPGP keys" in your LP profile page? (you need to be logged in)
<eagles0513875> geser: i am logged in and no i dont
<eagles0513875> geser: and wgrant turns out its a bug in konqueror
<wgrant> Ah, yes, Konqueror.
<gspr> I can't find my way back to the help page that says which licenses are OK for software in PPAs. Can anybody point me in the right direction? I know this page existed when the PPAs were announced...
<wgrant> It fails to render the icons sometimes.
<wgrant> gspr: https://help.launchpad.net/PPATermsofUse
<gspr> wgrant: Thanks man
<eagles0513875> wgrant: i normally use firefox but sometimes ff is a pita
<geser> is https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mozart/1.4.0-5build1/+build/1776421 broken? it started 4 hours ago and still no "live" buildlog? (the last mozart build on sparc took only 32 min)
<mmc> how should I mark, that my modification of base package is dependendent on another my modification of another base package?  Can it be done only by using suitable version strings?
<mmc> let's say I have input drivers for Xorg,  which can compile only with my modification of Xorg server.
<mmc> (and my plan was to use them by giving priority the my PPA repo.)
<tsimpson> mmc: the version is the correct way, just add a Depends: you_package (= your_specific_version)
<tsimpson> mmc: you're better off asking in #ubuntu-motu though
<Kangarooo> how can i read in LP some teams email List archive?
<geser> lamont: dare you to kick artigas? It looks stuck: https://edge.launchpad.net/builders/artigas
<KungFuJesus> Why on earth does a fix upstream cause the bug to close in launchpad?
<KungFuJesus> it doesn't make any sense if the fix doesn't collect downstream
* EdwinGrubbs changed the topic of #launchpad to: http://launchpad.net/ : PPA publishing is back up | Read https://help.launchpad.net/ for help | Help contact: - | Join https://launchpad.net/~launchpad-users | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | Launchpad is open source: https://dev.launchpad.net/
<MrKanister> KungFuJesus: Which bug do you mean?
<KungFuJesus> one sec
<KungFuJesus> MrKanister: this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/kdegraphics/+bug/596327
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 596327 in KDE Graphics "Digikam imports images taken with Nikon Cameras extremely slow, takes a large amount of time processing exif data (affected: 1, heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<KungFuJesus> as you can see, it's been fixed upstream and the remote bug tracker finds that.  "Fixed Released" I'm assuming means that it knows the bug is fixed upstream.  That however does not correspond to downstream, as Ubuntu is still using the broken and data version of that library
<KungFuJesus> So I went ahead and added another affected package (which needs to be recompiled against the newer libraries, anyway) and left it as "new" not "Fix Released"
<MrKanister> It seem you accidentally set the downstream status to "Fix Released" by yourself
<KungFuJesus> no, I did that for upstream.  That doesn't apply to upstream?
<MrKanister> "exiv (Ubuntu)" represent the downstream package and with comment #4 you changed its status
<KungFuJesus> ahhh, gotcha
<MrKanister> the two others tasks "KDE Graphics" and "digiKam" represent upstream tasks and one of those has an upstream link which updates the status from upstream
<KungFuJesus> well how do I indicate that it has been fixed upstream and just needs the packages to be synced to a newer version?  Is there anyway to convince them to do it outside of debian's packages?  The debian version contains bugs as well
<MrKanister> The appropriate status for the ubuntu task is "Triaged"
<KungFuJesus> ok so change exiv2's status to triaged?
<MrKanister> this means it has all information for a developer to fix a bug and it stays that way until the fix is released to ubuntu
<MrKanister> yes
<MrKanister> you might lack the right to do that. If so I can do it
<KungFuJesus> triage is greyed out
<KungFuJesus> plz do :)
<MrKanister> done
<KungFuJesus> been wanting to import images for a while but can't do so without it taking 8 hours
<MrKanister> by the way, if there is already a bug report upstream, there is no need to open another report in launchpad
<KungFuJesus> then how will the Ubuntu team know that it is a problem that affects them in their currently dated version?
<MrKanister> ok, if your aim is to get the update into an already released version of Ubuntu, then it's correct to open a bug report
<KungFuJesus> yep :).  Man I hope they fix this bug soon
<KungFuJesus> err well update the libs in the current package repo, anyway.  libkexiv is not an easy drop in upgrade if you try to use the package manager.  The only solution I can think of is to recompile all of kdegraphics into /usr/local/lib and then force a new ldpath when loading digikam.  But that is a pretty painful task
<MrKanister> well, there are updates of greater importance, but you might have luck and someone feels this is important enough to get fixed
<KungFuJesus> it's just such an easy fix, if I had commit access I'd do it myself.  I'd even build the packages assuming they don't inject any special patches
<MrKanister> It does not depent on whether it's easy or not, but (especially for a LTS release that Ubuntu 10.04 is) whether it's safe to upgrade
<MrKanister> A bug introduced by a stable update is often worse than the bug itself
<MrKanister> * the original bug
<KungFuJesus> well considering how many cameras this affects it makes kde based applications which utilize exif data to be pretty unbearable
<KungFuJesus> I say if the tool becomes useless it's a pretty big problem.  Now granted there should be some careful testing of the security implications of an update, but I would hardly say that the current libexiv2 in the package repo is "stable".  Prior versions of that package would often introduce random crashes, even
<KungFuJesus> I've always liked Ubuntu because they didn't stick 8 package versions behind like redhat does in order to ensure what they call stability.  There should be auditing and testing of course, but to stick to a given version just because it works for so long causes other problems down the line, especially if that version doesn't work particularly well
<MrKanister> I am more into GNOME so I can't judge the stability of it :) but I don't think 10.04 will get the stable update before 10.10 even has it
<KungFuJesus> lamesauce.  What am I to do in the meantime?
<MrKanister> There is not that much you can do. In the moment there is the package sync process from Debian. So if Debian gets it in the next time, Ubuntu 10.10 will have it quickly, too.
<KungFuJesus> it sounds like I'm going to have to grab the source code to kdegraphics and do some magic on ./configure to point to where the locally built exiv2 libs are
<KungFuJesus> that should be the only other thing I have to compile by hand to ensure no API breakage I think
<MrKanister> After the import phase you may help on getting exiv 0.20 into Ubuntu by packaging it and updating your bug report with that infos
<KungFuJesus> could I do that?  That would make life a lot easier than waiting 6+ months
<MrKanister> you may want to have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/PackageUpdate for updating Ubuntu packages
<KungFuJesus> can you tell me where Ubuntu's sources are to the kdegraphics package?
<MrKanister> You can get the source of a package by executing "apt-get source PACKAGENAME"
<MrKanister> At the end of the update process you get a diff file which you should attach to your bug report and subscribe the sponsors (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess)
<MrKanister> that's basically it
<KungFuJesus> hmmm, I almost want to search for an exploit in the current versions to "motivate" the devs to patch, lol
<KungFuJesus> it's that frustrating
<MrKanister> hehe
<MrKanister> helping to get a package in ubuntu really is not that difficult
<MrKanister> if you follow the two links and prepare it well, they will be glad you did the job and savef their time
<KungFuJesus> I've done some work upstream before, though, it generally takes a lot of hounding on the testers and maintainers to actually commit it
<KungFuJesus> depending on the size of the project, of course
<MrKanister> that's great. The problem is always that they got a 24 hours day, too.
<KungFuJesus> not sure how I'm going to create a package from basically new source code.  I guess I could diff between .19 and .20 and say those are the patches, but that somehow doesn't seem proper
<MrKanister> there is a "debian" directory in the source of a package that is in Ubuntu. You can extract the new source code and copy the directory to there. Then you adjust it a little (changelog, maybe other depences) and then you can already try building it
<MrKanister> It's all documented in the first link
<KungFuJesus> also what about forward dependencies?  How do I go about possible problems with API changes?
<KungFuJesus> something like a library isn't exactly a leaf in a dependency tree
<MrKanister> In the depency list, you can specify the required version numbers of certain packages (e.g.  "exiv2>=0.2")
<MrKanister> this will prevent the application from installing if the depency is not met
<MrKanister> in that case the matching package would need to be installed first
<KungFuJesus> what about another package which relies on exiv2.  Won't that package having been compile against .19 possibly suffer from a break due to an API change?
<MrKanister> If there are still packages that actually NEED version 0.19 and can't go with 0.20 then the appropriate way ould be either not updating to 0.20 or dropping the packages (if not too many)
<MrKanister> that what the current development version is for
<KungFuJesus> it's possible they may not need it as much as the dynamic library's symbol table may change a bit between versions
<MrKanister> updates may brakes things for a while, but after all packages have been adjusted to new version of other packages, everything works fine again
<KungFuJesus> oh ok, so wait for everyone else to catch up
<KungFuJesus> mainly I'm referring to these problems: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Program-Library-HOWTO/shared-libraries.html#AEN135
<MrKanister> ok, the exiv2 changelog (http://www.exiv2.org/changelog.html) lists an API change
<MrKanister>  * "Remove FindMetadatum* from API"
<KungFuJesus> I guess for now I'll build localized versions and force the symlink of libkexiv to go to the localized version.  Then I'll probably build a new package in a VM or something
<MrKanister> the question  is if this API change has a high impact?
<KungFuJesus> depends on what's calling it I guess
<MrKanister> And even if it has, the depending applications will have to adjust to that if it want's to stay updated
<KungFuJesus> possibly, if it uses that functionality, anyway.  Luckily this problem only runs two libraries deep
<MrKanister> There is another info when following the link: "These classes are only used internally"
<MrKanister> so no need to worry
<KungFuJesus> I'll just rebuild libkexiv for now, install it to /usr/local and since it's the same version assuming that it will build I can change /usr/lib's symlink for the *.so
<KungFuJesus> then I'll work on a package to push upstream, but for now that seems a safe and appropriate fix that can easily be undone.  Some things done with apt are much more difficult to fix in my experience
<MrKanister> I just tested building exiv2 on Ubuntu 10.10 and it looks good.
<MrKanister> Hm, I don't think it's a good candidate for a stable update.
<MrKanister> I created a debdiff and it's about 200.000 lines long and 5.6 MB big
#launchpad 2010-06-20
<LoverBoyV> I need help verifying my gpg key
<wgrant> LoverBoyV: What's the issue?
<LoverBoyV> When i go to decrypt the message in thunderbird it fails to decrypt my email
<wgrant> What happens if you try it on the command line?
<LoverBoyV> i havent tried
<LoverBoyV> well i tried but i couldnt figure it out
<wgrant> Save the message source to a file, run 'gpg < WHATEVERFILE', and enter your passphrase when prompted.
<LoverBoyV> how do i save it to a source file?
<wgrant> Perhaps try opening the message and using 'File > Save as...', but I haven't used Thunderbird for a long time.
<LoverBoyV> what do i save it as?
<skx> I would like to host a few packages (custom builds of kernel, ekg...) in a launchpad repo, but without using launchpad's build service or hosting the code (it's available anyway) -- can I do that with launchpad?
<skx> just copy the packages over?
<geser> skx: you mean uploading already build debs?
<skx> basically
<skx> (that is: yes)
<geser> no that's not possible, you need to upload the source package and let LP build it to ensure that the debs and the source package match
<skx> ok, thanks
<skx> and you can do it with kernels too?
<wgrant> Launchpad builds all the packages in Ubuntu.
<skx> ok, thanks
<wgrant> So if it can be built in Ubuntu, it can be built by Launchpad.
<vivid> i am trying to upload a package to one of my ppa's, but the orig.tar.gz stops with 1KB to go and just sits there....this never happened in the past, though this is a new machine/install...am i forgetting something?
<jpds> vivid: No.
<vivid> ? any idea why its hanging on the last kB of the orig?
<jpds> vivid: It's a bug in Zope's FTPd.
<vivid> so, what do i need to do to fix it, wasnt happening the last time i pushed new packages..about a week ago
<jpds> vivid: bug #251685
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 251685 in Soyuz "PPA upload hangs with 1K to go (affected: 7, heat: 38)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251685
<jpds> vivid: As an alternative, you can in dput.cf set the method to sftp and login = <your LP account>.
#launchpad 2011-06-13
<exarkun> bzr commit --fixes lp:... is weird.  do people really use it?
<lifeless> exarkun: yes, a lot
<lifeless> exarkun: how is it weird?
<exarkun> having the trunk branch linked to every closed ticket doesn't seem too useful.  maybe that's just because my project only has one active branch.
<exarkun> but the ticket doesn't get closed automatically either, not even set to "Fix Committed"
<lifeless> ah
<lifeless> so having trunk linked to every bug isn't that useful
<lifeless> lp only links the *first* branch to have a given commit to the bugs that commit claims to fix
<exarkun> ah
<exarkun> so I should use --fixes sooner in the workflow
<exarkun> on a branch commit
<lifeless> thats the usual use of it, yes.
<exarkun> that will help a bit I guess.  how about getting "Fix Committed" set automatically?  am I missing something there?
<lifeless> an automated toggle to fix committed when that branch is merged to a series branch is a request feature
<exarkun> ah, ok.
<lifeless> we haven't really decided if fix committed should mean 'fixed in *a* branch'
<lifeless> or 'fixed in this series'
<lifeless> there is a proposal on the table to get rid of non-series bugs, which would make this definition easier to come to: if all bugs are for series then fix committed is more clearly useful as 'in the given series branch'
<exarkun> I look forward to whatever the solution is :)
<exarkun> thanks
<micahg> lifeless: I seem to be hitting a timeout on editstatus on an Ubuntu chromium-browser bug
<micahg> or benji, can you take a look for me
 * micahg wonders if this is fallout from last week still
<lifeless> micahg: OOPS code or it didn't happen :P
<apw> is it known that it seems to be impossible to nominate more than one series at the same time without getting a timeout
 * czajkowski hugs mrevell 
<czajkowski> c
<mrevell> ah, thanks czajkowski
<Ampelbein> hi, I got an oops when trying to change a bug report via email: OOPS-1990INBOUNDEMAILEMAIL1
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1990INBOUNDEMAILEMAIL1
<fta> OOPS-1990BA93
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1990BA93
<Ampelbein> ok, I think I have a pattern for the oops when submitting per mail. I just got OOPS-1990INBOUNDEMAILEMAIL2. Apparently trying to change a private bug per mail will result in this oops.
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1990INBOUNDEMAILEMAIL2
<Ampelbein> (the error mail isn't helpful btw).
<Ampelbein> ok, more precisely, the command "private no" is the reason for the oops.
<Ampelbein> I filed bug 796733 about this
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 796733 in Launchpad itself "OOPS when trying to change private status of bug report per mail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/796733
<Cube``> hey guys
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<micahg> abentley: can you track down an OOPS for me?
<abentley> micahg: sure, what's the oops?
<micahg> abentley: OOPS-1990DW32
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1990DW32
<abentley> micahg: This is a timeout error while recalculating bug heat.
<micahg> abentley: ah, is there a bug tracking it? is this fallout from the upgrade last week?
<abentley> micahg: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/638924
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 638924 in Launchpad itself "Milestone:+index timeouts with many bugs" [High,Fix released]
<micahg> abentley: umm, that was fixed 4.5 months ago
<Cube``> hey guys, when trying to do bzr pull i get this: Permission denied (publickey).
<Cube``>  bzr: ERROR: Connection closed: Unexpected end of message. Please check connectivity and permissions, and report a bug if problems persist.
<abentley> micahg: That's what the oops tools associate with this oops.  There may be a different bug, but I have no easy way to find it.
<micahg> abentley: see the last comment in that bug :)
<abentley> micahg: Yes, I did see that.  See my last statement :-)
<micahg> abentley: k, I'll take a look then, thanks
<abentley> Cube``: You need to upload your public SSH key to launchpad.  [That's what the (publickey) means]
<Cube``> yee
<Cube``> got it
<Cube``> thanks
<Cube``> ssh-add was it
<abentley> Cube``: Ah, good.
<micahg> abentley: I noticed recently I can't set upstream links in Ubuntu anymore, I guess I haven't tried for a while, but what level privilege is required?
<abentley> micahg: There are no restrictions.  Any logged-in user can create these links.  It's possible that the UI has changed, and link isn't where you're expecting, though.
<micahg> abentley: what about modifying
<abentley> micahg: there are restrictions on modifying.  Let me see...
<abentley> micahg: only the packager can change existing links.
<micahg> abentley: please define packager?
<abentley> micahg: sorry, that's out of my depth.
<micahg> hmm, I can change for some, but not others, hmm, will dig a little
<micahg> abentley: ah, it seems that the fix for the bug tasks to work for whoever could upload didn't get applied to this, I wonder if there's a bug tracking...
<micahg> oh, wait, not true again...
 * micahg will wait for someone else, thanks abentley 
<micahg> abentley: can we get https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/160629 assigned to someone to fix or look into?
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
#launchpad 2011-06-14
<micahg> lifeless: what permission is needed to modify upstream links for Ubuntu packages
<lifeless> I think its upload
<lifeless> it got locked down somewhat with the new translations stuff
<micahg> well, I can't modify for stuff I can upload
<micahg> I was told "packager" whatever that means in LP codespeak
<lifeless> thats a bug
<lifeless> micahg: uploader
<micahg> :(, I guess I need to file a bug
<lifeless> yes indeed
<micahg> lifeless: thanks
<micahg> bug 796867 for anyone interested
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 796867 in Launchpad itself "Cannot modify upstream of packages I can upload in Ubuntu" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/796867
<twb> How often does malone process new@b.l.n mail?  It has been twenty minutes since I sent it.
<wgrant> twb: Every three minutes, normally. Let me check the logs.
<twb> -kernel suggested I may have a "don't email me about things I do" option enabled somewhere.
 * ScottK is a big fan of that option.
<twb> I'm expecting an email back from malone as I would get from debbugs, along the lines of "your new bug is #12345"
<wgrant> twb: That option is new, and the email interface is old. If you have it enabled then you won't get any notification of a successful filing.
<wgrant> There's no hint of an error in the log.
<twb> I haven't used the web UI for years
<wgrant> Hmm.
<twb> This is the email I sent: http://paste.debian.net/119750/
<wgrant> twb: Hm, that looks reasonable.
<wgrant> There's an upgrade going on at the moment, but the cron jobs should still be running.
<ajmitch> can you set importance on new bugs when not part of bugcontrol?
<twb> ajmitch: I figured I'd try
<twb> I'm assuming malone will complain about badness rather than dropping my mail on the floor :-(
<ScottK> Heh.
<wgrant> It normally does.
<twb> wgrant: I'll idle here; holler at me if you have any news.  Thanks for looking into it.
 * micahg has seen a case where it sets importance w/out the person in bug control
<ScottK> wgrant: Time again for timeouts on the queue accept page: Error ID: OOPS-1991I17
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1991I17
<poolie> o/ scottk
<ScottK> That was fast.
<ScottK> Hello poolie.
<micahg> ugh, filing a bug against launchpad timed out now...OOPS-1991AV33
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1991AV33
<wgrant> twb, micahg, ScottK: Something is holding locks open on one of the bug tables. It's causing timeouts, and probably making mail processing unhappy. We're trying to fix.
<poolie> micahg: yeah i have that too
<poolie> wgrant: perhaps this ought to go onto lpstatus etc
<twb> wgrant: thanks
<wgrant> poolie: Indeed, I am finding the password.
<poolie> thanks
<ScottK> Ah.  Thanks.
<micahg> wgrant: ah, thanks
<ScottK> Might also ought to go in /topic.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Bug modifications timing out sometimes | https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<poolie> wgrant: fwiw mine is filing, not modifying, and it's timing out 100% of the time
<wgrant> True.
<poolie> unless "sometimes" means "on monday" :)
<wgrant> Not all modifications are timing out.
<wgrant> All filing seems to be.
<lifeless> modifications that don't change summaries won't insert into the journal
<wgrant> poolie: Could you try filing your bug again, please?
<ScottK> FWIW I was just able to accept a package from New.
<poolie> i'm so glad wallyworld fixed it so i could back up and copy out my (fairly long) bug summary
<poolie> hooray!
<wgrant> poolie: It worked?
<micahg> \o/ my bug worked as well
<poolie> it did
<wgrant> Thanks.
<poolie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lazr.restfulclient/+bug/796992
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 796992 in lazr.restfulclient (Ubuntu) "pth file overrides pythonpath" [High,Triaged]
<wgrant> Should be all happy again now.
<poolie> (which might amuse you by its strangeness)
<wgrant> The upgrade held more locks that we expected, and we didn't notice it had hung.
 * twb looks at INBOX
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<twb> wgrant: do I need to resend my new@ email?
<wgrant> twb: Shouldn't... but we'll see.
<wgrant> You filed a bug an hour ago and another 4 minutes ago.
<wgrant> Bug #796993, bug #796937
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 796993 in linux (Ubuntu) "Disable CONFIG_NET_NS (for #720095) breaks LXC" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/796993
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 796937 in linux (Ubuntu) "Disable CONFIG_NET_NS (for #720095) breaks LXC" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/796937
<twb> Yay
<twb> The second one might be gmail's MTA resending or something... I didn't resend it.
<ajmitch> it wasn't showing up on your bugs page earlier when you were asking about it, either
<wgrant> It wasn't, no.
<wgrant> process-mail was hung on the problematic lock.
<mwhudson> poolie: i think you have just discovered one of the ways in which setuptools is terrible
<wgrant> As if it needed more...
<poolie> urk, there is no tag cloud on https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr
<poolie> and search times out
<wgrant> poolie: What search times out?
<poolie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/796998
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 796998 in Launchpad itself "tag cloud missing" [Critical,Triaged]
<poolie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bugs?field.searchtext=xfail&orderby=-importance&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.has_no_package=
<poolie> worked the second time
<poolie> sorry, worked the third time, failed the first two
<ScottK> Tag cloud is critical?
<wgrant> It took 1.5s for me :/
<wgrant> ScottK: It's a regression.
<ScottK> OK.
<wgrant> ScottK: Regressions are critical.
<wgrant> And this particular one is easily fixed.
<ScottK> Makes sense.
<poolie> i'm so glad you're here, wgrant :)
<micahg> wgrant: since you seem able to work magic, can you do something with this: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/160629
<wgrant> micahg: The analysis of the question is mistaken.
<wgrant> micahg: I've commented on the question with the real problem and solution.
<micahg> wgrant: thank you :)
<wgrant> micahg: Hopefully a maintenance squad will pick it up tonight.
<micahg> wgrant: cool, thanks
<wgrant> micahg: Otherwise I will organise it tomorrow, even though I'm really not meant to.
<wgrant> poolie: Tags portlet is fixed. Thanks for letting us know.
<iceroot> hi, is there a way to create a bug without using "ubuntu-bug"? e.g. i want to create a bug against launchpad. cant find "create bug" on the launchpad-site
<iceroot> sorry i am blind...
<wgrant> iceroot: You want to file a bug about the software that runs on Launchpad.net?
<iceroot> wgrant: correct
<wgrant> iceroot: https://launchpad.net/launchpad, you'll find 'Report a bug' on the right.
<iceroot> wgrant: thank you
<poolie> wgrant: thanks
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<somethinginteres> http://www.apple.com/au/macosx/whats-new/launchpad.html. Trademark violation?
<nigelb> somethinginteres: There's already a bug and Canonical's legal team is looking into it.
<somethinginteres> nigelb: OK just wanted to give a heads up if that wasn't the case.
<Chipaca> hi all. What do I do with spam comments?
<Peng> https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion I believe
<henninge> Chipaca: or just tell us here
<Chipaca> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+question/110556
<Chipaca> the Styles user seems to be a person as per some of his comments above, but then the last three are spam
<henninge> Chipaca: I removed the comments, I'll have a look if I need to suspend the account.
<henninge> Thanks for reporting.
<Chipaca> henninge: awesome, thank you
<henninge> 0 karma, I'll suspend the user
<dpm> hi henninge, could you assign https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+question/161368 to the losas (or even better have a losa look at it? ;) thanks
<heninge> dpm: so you are saying that you approve him becoming the owner of the team?
<heninge> dpm: can you please add a comment saying so to the question?
<heninge> dpm: I moved the question to Launchpad: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/161368
<heninge> dpm: and assigned it to the losas
<gnuoy> dpm, heninge: thats done
<arand> Is building of dunny packages specifically disabled for PPAs? I have a package which builds these fine in pbuilder however they are not when it is uploaded to the PPA.( control file: http://paste.debian.net/119786/ dummies at the bottom)
<arand> s/dunny/dummy/
<soren> arand: Which PPA?
<arand> https://edge.launchpad.net/~arand/+archive/redeclipse/+packages
<soren> (you shouldn't be using edge)
<arand> I did have a previous "redeclipse" package which I assumed would get replaced, might this be what not happened?
<dpm> gnuoy, heninge, thanks! (Hening: yeah, I did approve of him to become the owner)
<soren> arand: What makes you say it doesn't get built?
<soren> arand: I see redeclipse-data being built, for instance.
<arand> https://edge.launchpad.net/~arand/+archive/redeclipse/+build/2565897
<soren> It's an arch: all package. It only gets built on i386.
<soren> ...and then published everywhere.
<henninge> adeuring: Hi! I am at lunch now. Can you please take over here?
<adeuring> henninge: sure
<soren> arand: https://edge.launchpad.net/~arand/+archive/redeclipse/+build/2565898
<geser> arand: https://launchpad.net/~arand/+archive/redeclipse/+sourcepub/1772784/+listing-archive-extra lists them
<adeuring> https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<soren> adeuring: You forgot to prepend "/TOPIC " :)
<adeuring> soren: gahhh. thanks!
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<arand> geser: Oh, right, it's because of the arch: all :)
<arand> I assumed the dummy packages would show in the main listing, but I guess it makes sense for them not to..
<geser> arand: "main listing"? the index pages show only source packages, you have to "expand" the source package on the +packages page to view the built binaries
<lool> Hey, is there a way to update upstream <-> Ubuntu package links?  I'd like to change the one of https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/linux-linaro-mx51 to point at another series, but can't
<james_w> lool, likely bug 796867
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 796867 in Launchpad itself "Cannot modify upstream of packages I can upload in Ubuntu" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/796867
<adeuring> lool: do you get any error message?
<lool> james_w: correct, thanks
<lool> adeuring: just that there is already a registered series
<adeuring> lool: weird...
<lool> adeuring: presumably, permission of the link object or something like that?
<adeuring> lool: maybe. I tried to change the link on qastaging -- works there
<lool> there is simply no remove or edit button; trying to use add again with another series fails with already registered
<lool> adeuring: odd, do you have special powers?
<adeuring> lool: ah, that could be the case with all the recent reorganisations around lp develeoper memberships
<adeuring> lool: it is indeed a permissions problam, and a deliberate one: Because the packaging link affects upstream translation sharing, only package maintainers and some people with "special powers" can change an existing link. Intorduced in LP revision 12801, april this year
<lifeless> adeuring: but lool is a maintainer; he's core dev.
<lifeless> adeuring: what do you mean by 'package maintainers' precisely?
<adeuring> lifeless: let me check the source code...
<lifeless> actually its 12:20 *am* here
<lifeless> so I'm going to go
<lool> I have uploads power to Ubuntu and I also happen to be the registrant of linux-linaro   ;-)
<adeuring> lifeless: it's the relase maintainer
<lifeless> but if it uses the 'maintainer' field or something, thats *debian* metadata and meaningless for permissions in Ubuntu
<lifeless> adeuring: spr.maintainer or something?
<adeuring> lifeless: lp.registry.model.packaging.Packaging.userCanDelete()
<adeuring> self.sourcepackage.currentrelease.maintainer
<lifeless> thats faulty then
<lifeless> thats letting debian maintainers garden Ubuntu metadata and excluding Ubuntu maintainers from doing it.
<adeuring> the was to avoid an unnecessary load by job which are triggered for translation sharing
<adeuring> s/the was/the idea was/
<lifeless> bigjools: ^ I have to sleep, but can you help educate / point adeuring at the right way to determine 'maintains this in Ubuntu' (e.g. can upload it to O or any -proposed
<lifeless> adeuring: sure, the intent was fine, but the check used is looking at a meaningless field
<bigjools> IArchive.canUpload()
<lifeless> night
<adeuring> thanks
<james_w> preferably a check that doesn't prevent people doing it when the series is frozen I guess :-)
<fta2> is the lp api broken?
<smoser> anyone know why my mug doesn't show up https://launchpad.net/~smoser ?  its 192x192 and less than 100k.
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/626553/
<smoser> just tried re-setting it (last time i set it was months ago, and i dont know that it has ever shown up)
<tumbleweed> IRC it's the 64px one that shows on your home page. The bigger one shows in galleries
<charles> hello
<charles> I need the help of a Registry Administrator to merge two teams.
<charles> debian-med and debian-med-packaging (keeping debian-med)
<charles> I tried to ask this via answers.l.net, but because I am not in the timezone of the admins there, the  debian-med-packaging team is re-created before I have time to register its email address in the debian-med team.
<charles> See https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/160702 …
<smoser> tumbleweed, where would i load a 64px one ?
<smoser> i just uploaded via web form at https://launchpad.net/~smoser/+edit
<smoser> and just now even tried as a jpg rather than png.
<tumbleweed> smoser: +branding rather than +edit
<smoser> thank you, tumbleweed ...
 * smoser is not good ad UIs
<tumbleweed> np
<maxb> charles: Hi
<charles> maxb: hi
<maxb> Shall I go ahead and do the merge now?
<charles> That would be super-great !
<maxb> The merge is queued and will take effect within a few minutes
<charles> maxb: Excellent, it worked and I could claim the email address.  Many thanks again.
<maxb> No problem :-)
<charles> bye
<fta2> ssl.SSLError: [Errno 185090050] _ssl.c:340: error:0B084002:x509 certificate routines:X509_load_cert_crl_file:system lib
<fta2> using the lp api
<fta2> on oneric
<fta2> oh, it corresponds to an update. "Upgrade: python-httplib2:amd64 (0.6.0-5, 0.7.0-1)"
<fta2> oneIric
<fta2> *sigh
<Quintasan> Hi, is it possible to totally remove a project from Launchpad?
 * Quintasan could not find such option on project page
<smoser> what is the appropriate way to ask that http://package-import.ubuntu.com/status/euca2ools.html be fixed ?
<smoser> i'm fine losing any history that is not actually in the ubuntu archive (ie, personal changes that i probalby pushed and wreaked havoc)
<smoser> maybe that is better asked in #bzr ?
<maxb> smoser: emailing u-d-d@l.u.c is a good way to express interest in a particular failure
<smoser> maxb, ok. thank you.
<maxb> smoser: although I already looked at that one
<smoser> oh?
<smoser> i'm sorry for basically screwing up the imports of anything I touched
<maxb> And I decided that it's a direct packager maintained branch, so the challenge is just to stop the importer sulking about that
<yofel> hm, I wanted to create a project for okular, and am getting "okular is already used by another project". But https://launchpad.net/okular gives me a Lost something page
<maxb> smoser: Unfortunately recent launchpad deployments have totally broken the importer :-(
<maxb> bug 797088
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 797088 in Ubuntu Distributed Development "Launchpad has removed privileges that UDD importer requires to function" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797088
<smoser> maxb, ok. i will mail and just say "please re-import".
<maxb> smoser: I don't think that's required
<smoser> i really do like the "direct packager maintained", but really would like to be able to have both.
<maxb> I think we just need to teach the importer to stop complaining in valid situations
<maxb> yofel: It does that when the project has been deactivated. It's not very helpful
<yofel> any way to reuse the project? I can't really rename KDEs document viewer
<maxb> yofel: I've renamed the old one, go ahead and recreate
 * yofel hugs maxb
<Quintasan> maxb: Could you please kill two projects on LP?
<maxb> I might be able to do something less violent to them
<Quintasan> maxb: https://launchpad.net/decibel
<Quintasan> maxb: https://launchpad.net/tapioca-qt
<Quintasan> maxb: upstream said they are full of evil
<Quintasan> and we no longer even want traces of them
<maxb> Quintasan: This sounds sufficiently non-trivial that I'd like to ask for a question to be filed to document what's going on here
<maxb> At first glance they appear to be plausibly valid
<maxb> They appear to have Ubuntu packages and the projects are owned by a team containing active Ubuntu Developers
<Quintasan> maxb: it is dead since 2008 at least
<Quintasan> noone supports them and all effort moved to telepathy-kde
<maxb> This is not justification to deactivate the project
<Quintasan> maxb: What would be a valid reason?
<maxb> testing, not open source, generally spurious projects get deactivated
<Quintasan> so upstream not wanting it and generally being dead and unsupported is not enough?
<maxb> It makes no sense to delete all historical records of something just because it is no longer current
<Quintasan> maxb: Okay, I'll tell upstream we are keeping it just for record
<maxb> Quintasan: If the projects have ceased, ask someone in ~telepathy to update their descriptions accordingly
<fta> adeuring, help! https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/161415
<adeuring> fta: I suspect an issue with the oneiric package.
<adeuring> I just tried to use lplib in natty.
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<fta> downgrading then
<poolie> fta, i guess that's a client side error
<poolie> it would be useful if you can say on the bug which downgrades fix it if any
<fta> poolie, just python-httplib2 in reverse order
<fta> it was breaking my ppa dashboards, my ppa stats, my chromium translations and some of my other maintenance scripts, so i just reverted httplib2
<fta> i have no time and no desire to investigate this any further. too many issues with lp for my taste.
<poolie> and that fixed it?
<fta> yes
<Ampelbein> hi there, I'm subscribed to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+subscriptions and ticked the option to get notifications on bugs opened or closed - yet I only receive notifications for bugs that get closed, not the ones opened.
<poolie> downgrading to which version?
<fta> poolie, the previous one, it's in my initial question
<abentley> Ampelbein: I'm not sure whether it's possible to subscribe to all bugs on Ubuntu.  You realize that's a torrent of bugs that you could never read all of, right?
<Ampelbein> abentley: if I subcribe to all bugs it works. it doesn't if I just want notifications of bugs added/closed. don't worry, I have enough filters in place to get me a useful overview.
<abentley> Ampelbein: Okay, I'm looking for someone who can answer your question.
<Ampelbein> abentley: clarification: if I check "are added or changed in any way" it works. it doesn't if I check "are added or closed"
<Ampelbein> i filed an issue in the meantime, bug 797311
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 797311 in Launchpad itself "subscription to bugs added/closed doesn't notify of bugs added" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797311
<abentley> Ampelbein: Cool.  It does sound like a bug.  I wonder whether it's related to Ubuntu?
<Ampelbein> abentley: I don't know, I didn't test other projects.
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
#launchpad 2011-06-15
<james_w> anyone else seeing unterminated strings from Launchpad's API?
<james_w> truncated JSON I assume
<wgrant> james_w: Not I.
<wgrant> james_w: Is it the same object each time?
<wgrant> I've had one element of the cache get corrupted like that before.
<james_w> seems to be actually
<james_w> ah, cache, good call
<james_w> yep, ubuntu-application truncated in the cache, thanks
<wgrant> Yay...
<ScottK> wgrant: Would it make sense to be able to upload a tarball to an upstream project with a version number (say 0.4) and then have LP look in bzr and see there's a 0.4 tag and then do all the series/milestone stuff automatically?
<ScottK> For small projects the current workflow seems a bit cumbersome.
<lifeless> there are some scripts to automate stuff
<lifeless> but yeah, I think that would be good
<ScottK> Should I file a bug for that?
<lifeless> have a look and see if one of the existing ones describes the cumbersomeness
<lifeless> but if you can't find a match, then yes, absolutely
<ScottK> I don't see anything.
<wgrant> Hmm.
<ScottK> Bug #797508
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 797508 in Launchpad itself "Upstream tarball release process too complex for small projects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/797508
<ScottK> Feel free to dupe it if it matches something I missed.
<bdrung> hi, can someone set this https://code.launchpad.net/~druke/ubuntu/natty/g15daemon/bug-657598/+merge/64168 to merged?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 64168 in kdebase (Ubuntu) "KDE clipboard used with Openoffice does not support Umlauts" [Low,Fix released]
<micahg> bdrung: an ubuntu-branches member should be able to do it
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<henninge> Good morning!
<dpm> hi henninge, good morning. Do you think a maintenance squad could have a look at bug 788685? The Ubuntu side has now been implemented, and all it's left is for LP to stop ignoring universe translation tarball imports. My understanding was that this would be a relatively trivial fix.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 788685 in Launchpad itself "Enable translating selected Ubuntu universe packages in Launchpad" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/788685
<henninge> dpm: Hi!
<dpm> hey ;)
<henninge> dpm: I don't know were the ignoring happens and if this is trivial but danilos is on a maintenance squad, too.
<henninge> Maybe he can look into it.
<danilos> henninge, "kind of", still wrapping the feature work (only one in my team left doing that)
<dpm> ok, yeah, I just thought I'd ping you as the help contact first
<dpm> I mean henninge
<henninge> that's fine, I am just saying that I am not aware of a possible easy fix but that danilos might be.
<danilos> dpm, henninge: fwiw, it should be quite simple, and it's mostly in soyuz code, so I think any LP engineer could take a look
<danilos> dpm, and you might want to ask for it to be prioritized higher through the stakeholder process (that's your best bet)
<dpm> danilos, my understanding was that the stakeholder process was for big features, and that for small bugs we were supposed to ask here for a maintenance squad to have a look at it if possible
<dpm> I'm still a bit confused on how all this works
<dpm> while I'm happy to go through all the stakeholder process for a feature, I don't think it makes sense for this particular bug
<danilos> dpm, it's called "bug escalation" and I believe it's a much cheaper process :)
<lifeless> dpm: stakeholder process is for escalation of anything big or small
<lifeless> dpm: we're still dealing with a backlog if *200* critical bugs
<lifeless> dpm: anything thats not drop-dead-urgent won't get a look in at the moment unless its explicitly escalated, or someone chooses to do it in personal time
<danilos> dpm, fwiw, I'd be happy to personally go through the entire dance and fix the bug for you if I were still not on the feature left-overs
<lifeless> danilos: you're nearly there though, right ?
<danilos> dpm, but generally, if you want this done in time for oneiric, you should escalate it
<danilos> lifeless, yeah
<dpm> lifeless, I'm not complaining, I understand you're working hard, I'm just saying that the process is not clear to me, so that last "anything thats not drop-dead-urgent won't get a look in at the moment unless its explicitly escalated [...]" makes it much clearer.
<danilos> dpm, henninge: I've added a comment to the bug about where the code changes are needed
<dpm> thanks danilos
<henninge> I'll have a look.
<dpm> thanks henninge
<henninge> dpm: I think I found were the change is needed but it would still need a closer look to see if that is and testing and such. We still need a proper escalation, as was mentioned.
<henninge> I commented on the bug (stupid line breaks)
<dpm> ok, thanks a lot henninge, I'll ask the OEM guys if they want to escalate it themselves, as from the platform side I'd prefer to escalate the "send translations upstream" story
<jykae> hi, I have problem uploading when using recipe
<jykae> I mailed it to the launchpad-users
<jykae> could anyone help me to figure out how to fix it?
<jykae> ping henninge
<henninge> jykae: Let's see if somebody with soyuz foo can help you.
<bigjools> Code foo would be better
<henninge> ah, ok
<henninge> jykae: can you please describe your problem here.
<jykae> I'm trying to get autobuilding with recipe working for my project, but it fails on uploading
<jykae> Rejected:
<jykae> Unhandled exception processing upload: too many values to unpack
<jykae> don't know what it means
<bigjools> it's a bug in LP code
<henninge> jykae: don't you get an OOPS code?
<bigjools> I don't see your message on -users yet
<jykae> what oops code?
<bigjools> can your paste the full rejection email somewhere
<henninge> jykae: yes, what bigjools said. That should give us the information.
<czajkowski> gmb: what is your email address?
<henninge> czajkowski: https://launchpad.net/~gmb
<jykae> http://typewith.me/lixkIpHYIG
<jykae> bigjools: there is one rejection mail
<bigjools> can you paste it somewhere that works please, like pastebin.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> henninge: aye used my noggin
<czajkowski> thanks
<henninge> czajkowski: yes, authentication included ... ;-)
<czajkowski> :)
<jykae> bigjools: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/627272/
<bigjools> jykae: I've no idea what's going on, unfortunately the log files give me no more information that you can see :(
<bigjools> jykae: please file a bug
<StevenK> bigjools: I'm concerned that is notify() striking again.
<bigjools> StevenK: quite possible
<bigjools> but there's no stack trace :/
<henninge> adeuring: can you take over? I have to go out now.
<adeuring> henninge: sure
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<henninge> adeuring: my timing is correct, is it not?
<adeuring> henninge: yes
<henninge> ok
<henninge> adeuring: ok, see you in an hour
<jykae> is this the right place to file a bug https://launchpad.net/launchpad ?
<StevenK> bigjools: It would have OOPS'd if it was notify(), wouldn't it?
<bigjools> NFI
<bigjools> jykae: yes, thanks
<StevenK> bigjools: It did for the last issue. :-)
<wgrant> jykae: Did the email have an attachment?
<bigjools> wgrant: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/73494997/upload_2626311_log.txt
<wgrant> I was hoping the changes file would be attached.
<wgrant> But this is a build notification, not an upload one :(
<bigjools> recipe build
<wgrant> Yes.
<jykae> wgrant: that's all email had
<StevenK> I'd be unhappy if it is a notify() bug.
<jykae> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/666741
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 666741 in Launchpad itself "recipe fails to upload" [Undecided,Expired]
<jykae> I think it's same kind of problem
<jykae> Here, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/797678
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 797678 in Launchpad itself "Recipe build upload fails" [Undecided,New]
<jykae> in my other project mpoker, the recipe builds work fine. Mpoker is c++ project, this pytopo is python project
<jykae> would like to get recipe working for pytopo asap, thanks for paying attention and help
<jibel> Hi, I want to move bug 795332 to gtk+3.0 but lp refuses with the error "'None' is a binary package. This bug has been assigned to its source package 'gtk+2.0' instead." what does it mean ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 795332 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in app_chooser_online_get_default_ready_cb()" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/795332
<lfaraone> Hi, my branch at https://code.launchpad.net/~lfaraone/imageshack-uploader/trunk has been marked as failing, but when I hg clone the URL (https://imageshack-uploader.googlecode.com/hg/) it works fine. The log is at http://launchpadlibrarian.net/73567056/lfaraone-imageshack-uploader-trunk.log, and results in a "bzrlib.errors.ConnectionError: Connection error: while sending HEAD /hg/.hg/requires: IncompleteRead(0 bytes read)"
<lfaraone> Should I file a bug, or is this an issue with googlecode?
<adeuring> lfaraone: can you check that the import URL you provided was really correct? If you, this looks indded like a bug
<lfaraone> adeuring: "This branch is an import of the tip branch of the Mercurial repository at https://imageshack-uploader.googlecode.com/hg/. " That URL seems right.
<adeuring> lfaraone: right, so, please file a bug
<crazedpsyc> Not sure if this is where I should be, but i'm trying to sign the Ubuntu Code of Conduct right now, and I need to specify which key to use for the '--clearsign' operation. any idea how?
<johan> Hi, is there a way to get faster bzr post push notifications from launchpad than via email?
<adeuring> crazedpsyc: the gpg man page says "The key to be used for signing is chosen by default or can be set with the --local-user and --default-key options."
<adeuring> johan: how long do you have to wait for the email?
<johan> adeuring: it depends; anything between 30 seconds and an hour
<adeuring> johan: an hour is quite much... can you have a look at the headers so we can see where the bottleneck is?
<crazedpsyc> adeuring: Right.. I keep forgetting about the handy manpages.. :)
<johan> adeuring: I was thinking about a solution which takes seconds, is that not possible?
<adeuring> johan: i am not aware of any...
<johan> just as a comparision, github offers a large amount of post receive services just for that
<johan> I guess for security reasons I cannot run my own code on post-receive on launchpads servers so..
<adeuring> johan: right... But if you might consider to file bug ;)
<johan> the commit in question took 32 minutes to arrive
<crazedpsyc> Oooh, instant Jabber notifications!... ;)
<johan> adeuring: http://paste.ubuntu.com/627374/ fwiw
<adeuring> johan:  so,  more than 20 minutes stuck on a gmail server...
<johan> adeuring: it's the same for another mail, which still hasn't arrived
<johan> the point is just that mail is not really suitable for doing almost real time communication
<adeuring> johan: yeah... but for now we don't have anything better...
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<mick_laptop> hi everyone
<mick_laptop> i wanted to know, how can i find the email that i used to register?
<mick_laptop> https://launchpad.net/~micklweiss <-- i haven't logged in in a few years
<mick_laptop> and i'd like to change my email address
<ajmitch> mick_laptop: looks to be a sf.net email
<ajmitch> it's set to be visible to anyone logged into launchpad
<mick_laptop> ajmitch: thanks, i needto reset that to fwd to my email then
#launchpad 2011-06-16
<mick_laptop> danilos: you in?
<wgrant> mick_laptop: Unlikely at this hour.
<mick_laptop> ah ok
<jmarsden> What is the expected delay time when requesting an import of code into LP/bzr from git?  Minutes?  Hours?  Days?
<wgrant> jmarsden: Your two should start within a few minutes. I'm not sure how big they are.
<jmarsden> Smallish.  Thanks!
<wgrant> jmarsden: There's a bit more load than usual at the moment, due to some fixes last week that mean more are working, so there's a bit of catching up to do.
<wgrant> jmarsden: It may be a little while longer than I thought. There's still a backlog of around 200 imports (but it was 3k a couple of days ago, so it's just about caught up)
<jmarsden> wgrant: Ah, OK :)  Sounds like I should find something else to do for a while :)
<wgrant> jmarsden: The actual import should take less than a minute.
<jmarsden> wgrant: So... 200 minutes to go before I get my turn, maybe?
<wgrant> jmarsden: Not quite. One is running now.
<jmarsden> Hmmm, looks like it just did something to one of them :)
<wgrant> Although it's on an old slow machine :(
<wgrant> Oh, and one's done already.
<wgrant> And indeed took 40s.
<wgrant> And the other is just finishing up.
<jmarsden> Great.  I
<StevenK> So the answer is "Minutes"
<jmarsden> I'm hoping to make daily build packages for these so we get more testers of the code before an upstream source code release.
<wgrant> jmarsden: Great! That's the purpose of daily builds :)
<jmarsden> I would have tried this sooner, but I only realized the git-to-bzr import thing is what I needed today; I created a recipe before, but for a project where the sources were already in LP bzr...
<Laney> is the syncSource method still not turned on?
<Laney> (for the likes of me)
<wgrant> Laney: For the Ubuntu primary archive? No.
<wgrant> Laney: Copying into there is a much more difficult ordeal that PPA copying, due to overrides and announcements and queues and permissions. But it's just being finished up now.
<bigjools> it's being done for derivatives syncing first
<geser> I've read "derivatives" several times already but still have no idea what whose are in this context. "forks" of Ubuntu?
<jmarsden> geser: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeTeam/Derivatives
<Laney> wgrant: Yeah, OK. I just looked at the devel API docs and saw it there — prompted by the localpackagediffs enablement. Maybe it's been there for ages.
<wgrant> Laney: It's been there since 2008. It's used between PPAs and by the security team.
<Laney> fair
<wgrant> Laney: That page will have a sync button soon.
<Laney> I saw the sync button on the dogfood version :-)
<wgrant> Well, it does already, but it's not enabled yet. Announcements/permissions/overrides/timeouts aren't quite sorted yet.
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<bigjools> jmarsden: that is not a derivative in the same sense.  We're talking derivatives like Ubuntu is a derivative of Debian.
<persia> bigjools: Many of the things listed on that page fall into that category (e.g. Fluxbuntu, Nexenta, Mint, Mepis).
<bigjools> persia: ?
 * persia fails at timestamps: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeTeam/Derivatives vs. LP derivatives.  The ones I listed *could* be LP derivatives, if that was present in the past (at least Nexenta would surely have been so)
<bigjools> ok
<persia> Sorry: it all would have made more sense had I posted 30 minutes earlier.
<henninge> maxb: Hi!
<maxb> Hi henninge
<henninge> maxb: I have a question about https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/161575
<henninge> maxb: The project he mentions seems to be gone. Do you know if anybody took already action?
<maxb> afk ~15mins rightnow, will look after
<henninge> maxb: ok, thanks
<geser> bigjools: are there any LP derivatives currently?
<bigjools> geser: Ubuntu!
<wgrant> henninge: pantheon-desktop, not panthon-desktop
<henninge> ah, theses little things
<henninge> thanks wgrant
<geser> bigjools: if Ubuntu is a LP derivative how does this match that LP derivates get syncSource sooner that the Ubuntu main archive? where did I misunderstood something?
<bigjools> geser: syncSource is nothing to do with derivatives
<bigjools> we've added a way of syncing between derivatives
<bigjools> at some point I will make syncSource also use that way so that people can push PPA packages into the Ubuntu queue.
<geser> ah
<wgrant> (if the current syncSource backend still exists in 12 months I will be rather sad)
<bigjools> geser: the upshot, though, is that the actual package copy will get done asynchronously
<henninge> maxb: nm, it's solved
<bigjools> right now the call returns when the synchronous copy is finished
<bigjools> so it's a bit of a change for clients to deal with
<wgrant> bigjools: We should probably leave the synchronous API there -- it can be changed to fire off a job and then await completion.
<wgrant> Assuming we have a message queue...
<bigjools> wgrant: no no no
<bigjools> that will hold webapp threads open
<bigjools> it needs some thought if you want that kind of api
<wgrant> Yes.
<wgrant> But we have to be careful if we are going to break stuff :)
<bigjools> sometimes you gotta break some eggs
<maxb> bigjools: making syncSource asynchronous WILL break lots of API scripts
<maxb> So, please don't :-)
<bigjools> maxb: exactly.  But at the same time when people whinge at me for it timing out, this is the solution :)
<maxb> People wanting to copy 1 source from one PPA to another PPA feels like a pretty common operation, and having success/failure notification is important
<bigjools> yes
<bigjools> it's why I've not enabled any of it yet
<maxb> henninge-lunch: Re "If you want to get rid of it, please turn it over (i.e. change the owner) to registry." - he won't be able to see the project any more, since it is deactivated
<henninge-lunch> maxb: oh, I forgot about that
<Quintasan> maxb: ping
<maxb> pong
<Quintasan> maxb: https://code.launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/telepathy-kde/debian-telepathy-kde-accounts-kcm
<Quintasan> Any idea what's wrong with that?
<maxb> Quintasan: Leading space on the URL :-)  Fixed.
<Quintasan> maxb: :O Thanks!
<RAOF> Hm.  I've just got an odd rejection email from launchpad claiming I uploaded mesa/7.10.3-0ubuntu1 to the “guido-iodice-kernel-and-driver” PPA.  I'm quite certain I did not.
<bigjools> StevenK:
<bigjools> ^^ oops
<bigjools> RAOF: someone else reported that bug the other day
<wgrant> RAOF: Are you mentioned in changed-by?
<RAOF> I uploaded the package to oneiric?
<RAOF> Might this be triggered by someone trying to copy that package to their natty PPA?
<RAOF> Full email is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/627920
<bigjools> yeah probably
<wgrant> RAOF: Ah, that's a build.
<wgrant> RAOF: Someone copied without binaries, then quickly deleted it while the build was still going.
<bigjools> this is the bug that steve fixed I think?
<wgrant> This is indeed a StevenK bug.
<RAOF> Oh, yeah.  Should have noticed the _i386.changes.
<bigjools> or a new one?
<wgrant> bigjools: This was introduced by the refactor.
<wgrant> bigjools: It's meant to result in a failedtoupload build.
<wgrant> Instead an email was sent about the upload...
<bigjools> yep - but he fixed something to do with BFN the other day
<wgrant> Not sure why.
<Quintasan> maxb: bzr dailydeb still does not work with source format 3.0 quitl?
<wgrant> He fixed something about empty recipient lists.
<wgrant> Or was there something else?
<bigjools> ah that was it
<wgrant> RAOF: Could you file a bug?
<maxb> Quintasan: I'm unaware of anything significant changing in that recently - you want to talk to james_w if you want a forecast of what will happen in the future regarding that
<Quintasan> Oh, I see
<maxb> New enough versions may, however, force the format to 3.0 (native) if doing so would avoid a build failure
 * Quintasan doesnt like taking upstream work and branching it just to change source format to native
<maxb> Quintasan: Actually, it must just work now, because we're not maintaining any of that sort of branch for the bzr daily ppa
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<adeuring> henninge: ^^^
<henninge> adeuring: Thanks
<wgrant> Daviey: Hi.
<Daviey> wgrant: Hello!
<wgrant> Daviey: "The current autogenerated diff per source package doesn't cut it for merges, as it includes the Debian changes.  I want to view just what the merge delta was."
<wgrant> Daviey: +localpackagediffs provides diffs from base->debian and base->ubuntu. Is that not sufficient?
<Daviey> wgrant: where base is current archive package?
<wgrant> Daviey: No, the last common ancestor.
<wgrant> eg. assuming we have 1.2-3ubuntu1 in Ubuntu and 1.2-4 in Debian, it will diff between 1.2-3 and each of those.
<wgrant> So you can see the changes that were made by each distro.
<Daviey> wgrant: Hmm, let me have another poke.
<Daviey> wgrant: I think that is exactly what i want :)
<Daviey> just waiting for the diffs to generate.
<wgrant> The cron job is not quite optimally fast yet.
<Daviey> hmm.. seems to require request per package to generate the diff, no?
<StevenK> Yes, it does.
<StevenK> The diffs can be quite large
<Daviey> understood.
<Daviey> So will it be possible for me to say, generate a diff for a Lucid merge that happend?
<Daviey> As in, is it a oneiric and future thing.. or retrospective aswell?
<Daviey> and posible to view delta from the common base of various uploads, rather then just current archive?
<Daviey> Also, can i have a moon on a stick please? :)
<Daviey> Honestly tho, I am really rather impressed with what has been done so far.
<Daviey> Eventually, i'll be deprecated with a script.
<Daviey> ScottK: Do you realise your discussion on ubuntu-devel regaridng the new diff feature sound awfully like, "This is shit, don't bother"?
<Daviey> I hope/suspect that isn't the intention, but I did get that taste from it.
<ScottK> Daviey: From the perspective of a MoM replacement it's currently completely inadequate and that's immediately obvious to the most casual observer.  I don't think the focus of the work was to replace MoM, so this isn't surprising.
<ScottK> So I'd say 'it doesn't do this thing it wasn't meant to do' was what I was getting across.
<ScottK> The problem isn't the page, but the email suggesting that would be a good place to leave comments about pending merges.
<ScottK> If it's desirable for LP to replace MoM in some way then I think it's good to have a discussion about what the requirements are.
<Daviey> ScottK: it's clearly work in process, and a first cut.
<ScottK> That discussion needs to be more than "ScottK files bugs."
<Daviey> ScottK: agreed, but leaving a taste of "why bother, it's useless" is not exactly motivating.
<bigjools> :/
<Daviey> ScottK: I agree a discussion is useful, but i don't feel you did that.
<ScottK> If there was a 'why bother' in my reply it was why should I bother to file bugs about what it doesn't do that MoM does since it's pretty obvious.
<Daviey> I also agree that filing bugs is not necessarily the correct solution to have a generic discussion tho.
<Daviey> ScottK: then why not just not enter the discussion?
<Daviey> This conversation feels like Deja vu.
<ScottK> I'm not aware there is one.  The only response from anyone on the LP team was that I should file bugs.
<bigjools> the intention was to make something useful for OEMs and Linaro
<ScottK> When I tested this feature at UDS the context was about providing tools to allow people to drive their own syncs.  Being a MoM replacement wasn't discussed, IIRC.
<ScottK> bigjools: Right, so I think it's not at all surprising it doesn't do something it wasn't meant to do.
<bigjools> there's clearly a lot of work to do to replace MoM
<spiv> Daviey: If the suggestion/implication from the start of the thread to leave comments on that page rather than on MoM was misguided or premature in ScottK's view, then it seems reasonable for him to say so.
<bigjools> but I intend to supersede MoM at some point
<ScottK> OK.  Then I think we ought to have a requirements discussion about that for some future (I assume) LEP.
<bigjools> yup
<Daviey> spiv: Well yes. I agree with that.. but he didn't question IF it was supposed to be a MoM replacement or not?  So surely that goal was not achieved.
<Daviey> All i am trying to suggest is, that i felt demotivating reading that mail - and i'm not even a LP developer :)
<spiv> Daviey: well, not demotivating valuable contributors like ScottK is important too :)
<spiv> Daviey: I see what you mean, although my reading of those posts was less harsh than yours I think.
<Daviey> spiv: ok, great - if i see WIP that is incomplete.. i'll let you know that it is crap.  Please can we have dak back please?
<ScottK> Daviey: I think you're over-reacting.
<ScottK> It's a start.
<ScottK> Once the sync button is there it'll be a REALLY useful start for Ubuntu.
<bigjools> ScottK: who can moderate my messages to ubuntu-devel?
<ScottK> I'm not sure who all can, but cjwatson is one that I know can do it.
<bigjools> ok thanks
<ScottK> you're welcome.
<Daviey> i can.
<bigjools> ah ok thanks
<apw> anyone know if you can have more than one "Release URL Pattern" for a project?  for the kernel -rcN's are dropped in a differnt place to main releases and i'd like to include both
<Daviey> bigjools: approved
<bigjools> Daviey: permanently? :)
<bigjools> I might have to reply a few times
<Daviey> bigjools: Sorry, i can't do that :(
<bigjools> oh well
<bigjools> Daviey: so how much of the diff stuff on your email to -devel is relevant after the earlier conversation on here?
<nigelb> bigjools: cjwatson has the power to do that :)
<bigjools> ah
 * nigelb has been approved before
<bigjools> Daviey: packagesets are done BTW, just waiting for a rollout
<Daviey> bigjools: Being able to have historic diff data is useful.. might be out of scope?
<Daviey> nigelb: bigjools was asking about blanket whitelisting
<nigelb> Daviey: yes, that's what I meant.
<bigjools> Daviey: historic debdiff or version diffs?
<nigelb> Daviey: I've been blanket whitelisted I believe.
<Daviey> oh.
<nigelb> This was when I did have to mail devel frequently.
<nigelb> But then, I sent a few mails and then got whitelisted
<persia> What's the difference between an "ignored" package and a "non-ignored" package on the distroseries derivations page?
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: abentley | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<tumbleweed> any way to link bugs to specifications via the API? Looks like the UI way isn't AJAX, and $spec.bugs_collection is read-only according to the API docs
<SudoKing> k so i meant to delete my signature w/ key from ubuntu code of conduct so I could sign it again w/ a new key and clicked deactivate... i don't seem to be able to sign it again
<SudoKing> I think I figured it out :)
<abentley> tumbleweed: I don't think there's a way at the moment.
<tumbleweed> abentley: thanks for confirming that
* abentley changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: - | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
#launchpad 2011-06-17
<StevenK> RAOF: You owe me a bug :-)
<RAOF> Oh, about that mistaken email?
<StevenK> Right.
<RAOF> Ok.
<RAOF> Against soyuz, or launchpad, or what?
<StevenK> Launchpad
<RAOF> StevenK: You'll get a bug just as soon as launchpad stops timing out when I file it.
<wgrant> RAOF: Is it timing out now?
<RAOF> wgrant: Yup.  Eat hot (Error ID: OOPS-1994CD8)
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=1994CD8
<wgrant> Ah, bug heat.
<wgrant> RAOF: Is it reproducible?
<RAOF> It's happened the last two times I tried to submit that bug.
<RAOF> Oh, and it's also giving me a “Searching for duplicates of your bug took too long…” message, too.
<RAOF> Aaay!  Third time's the charm.  StevenK, enjoy bug #798497
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 798497 in Launchpad itself "Email mistakenly sent to unrelated party when a build is cancelled" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798497
<wgrant> Hmmmm.
<micahg> well, it looks like sponsorship, how do you tell the difference between "authorized" and "unauthorized" sponsorship
<wgrant> micahg: Yeah, that's the problem.
<wgrant> It's going to become more of an issue with copies between distros.
<wgrant> It's not so much of a problem with PPAs, because we normally special-case to only notify people who own the PPA.
<ScottK> poolie: You know this is your 'fault', right: https://launchpad.net/pydkim/ (note an actual release is there)
<paultag> Greets, friends. I know it's late EST, but I figure I'll put it out anyway. I'm cobbling together some code for myself, and I was wondering if Launchpadlib has bindings to return all pending merge requests. Any input is really valued :)
<lifeless> merge proposals are in the api yes.
<lifeless> see the apidocs
<paultag> lifeless: sure, but are they implemented in launchpadlib?
<paultag> lifeless: I could not find refs in the code tree, but I might have not looked hard enough
<lifeless> launchpadlib runs off the data returned by lp, most things don't get explicitly implemented
<paultag> right, cool. Thanks lifeless, I'll keep on it.
<nigelb> paultag: just look at tarmac soruce?
<[Dmitry]> Hello
<[Dmitry]> Question: How can I cancel an application for reassembly?
<lifeless> a what?
<[Dmitry]> https://code.launchpad.net/~itmages/+recipe/itmages-nautilus-extension-dev
<[Dmitry]> cancel build
<lifeless> I'm not sure you cna
<lifeless> can
<[Dmitry]> Here, too, I have not found where it can be done.
<bullgard4> I forgot the password of my Launchpad account. It is stored on my Lucid computer though and I can access Launchpad from there.  How can I copy the credentials to my Natty computer?
<henninge> bullgard4: are you talking about login on the web page?
<bullgard4> henninge: Yes.
<henninge> bullgard4: I think it would be best to set a new password using the Lucid computer. Use that computer to go to https://login.launchpad.net/ and change it.
<bullgard4> henninge: This worked ok. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<henninge> bullgard4: glad to hear ;)
* henninge changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: henninge | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Daviey> Hello!  How regulary does +localpackagediffs update?  URL hacking suggests Launchpad knows there is a newer Debian version, but hasn't shown yet.
<Daviey> specifically, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/augeas/+difference/debian/sid
<bigjools> Daviey: every 5 minutes
<bigjools> there should be an "updating..." in the page
<bigjools> next to the pacakge
<bigjools> Daviey: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+localpackagediffs?field.name_filter=augeas&field.package_type=ignored&field.package_type-empty-marker=1
<bigjools> someone marked it "ignored"
<Daviey> hmm
<Daviey> bigjools: is it possible to see who?
<bigjools> fraid not
<bigjools> it could be a bug though :)
<Daviey> well i wouldn't blame someone who marking it ignored, as it's essentially a no-change
<Daviey> bigjools: thanks for your help.
<bigjools> Daviey: well there's 2 types of ignored
<bigjools> I can't see which because we stupidly restricted viewing AND changing it to uploaders only
<Daviey> bigjools: hmm, can i see it then?
<bigjools> Daviey: it's radio button on the right hand side of the expanded section
<Daviey> bigjools: i must be really daft today, but i can't see it :/
<wgrant> bigjools: Queue admins, not uploaders :(
<bigjools> oh queue admin... meh
<Daviey> ah!
<Daviey> okay, no worries.
<bigjools> Daviey: ooo you added a comment :)
<Daviey> bigjools: i feel so cool ;)
<Daviey> This is really rather good.
<bigjools> Daviey: I'm glad *someone* likes it ;)
<Daviey> bigjools: I think you'd be suprised what quiet masses think of stuff. :)
<bigjools> heh
<Daviey> wgrant: How is the algorithm for "Ignored packages with a higher version than in 'Sid'" calculating.. doesn't seem to be hiding versions i'd be expecting.
<Daviey> for example the *build1 Oneiric versions
<wgrant> Daviey: I'm not sure.. I've not been involved in this stuff really.
<Daviey> wgrant: oh, sorry.
 * Daviey raises a bug.
<nigelb> ahh, the diffs are generated on request
<nigelb> I just accidentally got a diff to start being built.
<bigjools> Daviey: there may well be bugs in it
<bigjools> Daviey: my team is leading the development, so feel free to talk to me about it
<Daviey> bigjools: oh super.. i will do.
<Daviey> bigjools: bigjools Does "Ignored packages with a higher version that in 'Sid'" option work for you?
<bigjools> Daviey: yes
<Daviey> 1.4p5-38 | 1.4p5-38build1 <-- Oneiric
<Daviey> 6.5.5-1 | 6.5.5-1ubuntu1
<bigjools> there may be some bugs in the logic for that
<Daviey> 0.5-1 | 0.5-2
<bigjools> that all looks correct to me
<Daviey> oh?  The first one is Sid, the second is Oneiric.  All those examples look wrong to me?
<bigjools> where are they appearing?
<bigjools> in the "higher version" list?
<lifeless> Daviey: Ignored packages with a higher version that in 'Sid' - they all have a version > than that in sid.
<bigjools> s/that/than/ *2
<Daviey> Ah!
<Daviey> I need coffee.. Sorry, i read that as "Ignore packages with a higher version than in 'Sid'" .. for filtering purposes.
<Daviey> My fail.
* adeuring changed the topic of #launchpad to: https://launchpad.net/  | Help contact: adeuring | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<dpm> hi adeuring, I'd like to request a full language pack export from maverick's translations. I've ticked the box at https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+language-packs, but the actual export only happens on a cron job that is now disabled for maverick. Could someone arrange a one-off export, so that we can build new language packs from it?
<adeuring> henninge: could you help dpm with the export? (dpm, sorry for the delay...)
<henninge> dpm: hm, we need to find a spot for it.
<henninge> dpm: the full export must not run in parallel with any of the others.
<henninge> dpm: the last full run on natty took almost 24 hours, so I'd expect the same for maverick
<henninge> https://lpstats.canonical.com/graphs/LangpackRSS/20110604/20110611/
<henninge> danilos: btw, hat is missing for oneiric to appear in that graph? ^
<danilos> henninge, we'll have to ping losas to start collecting data
<danilos> henninge, I did file a bug about very long exports recently
<henninge> danilos: what's the bug?
<danilos> henninge, bug 794573, but I see jtv filed one earlier as well
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 794573 in Launchpad itself "Language pack exports approach 24h" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/794573
<danilos> henninge, bug 684664
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 684664 in Launchpad itself "Language pack exporter runs long; triggers alerts" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684664
<danilos> henninge, marked the newer one as the duplicate of the old one (not sure why it didn't pop up in the search when I filed my bug :/)
<henninge> danilos: I thought it had been marked a duplicate the other way round. Did you just change that?
<danilos> henninge, yeah
<danilos> henninge, I remembered the soft policy of "working through high bugs roughly by their age" so decided that the older bug is more important
<henninge> sounds reasonable
<dpm> thanks henninge
<henninge> dpm: the export will be started tomorrow, so it should be available on Monday.
<dpm> great, thanks henninge
<henninge> gnuoy: also, there is bug 684664 about the script taking so long, just jyi
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 684664 in Launchpad itself "Language pack exporter runs long; triggers alerts" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684664
<henninge> fyi
<shadeslayer> could someone delete https://code.launchpad.net/~vcs-imports/kdegraphics/trunk ? the svn branch was split up into smaller git modules
<maxb> shadeslayer: I won't delete it, but I have set it Abandoned and unlinked it from the lp:kdegraphics alias
<shadeslayer> maxb: ah, that works too, thanks :)
<bdmurray> hmm the help contact (from the topic) doesn't seem to be here
<bdmurray> using the API for a project how would I find out if bug reporting was enabled?
<bludude> For some reason, my source package recipe won't pull in it's build depends
<CarlFK> dput CarlFK-ppa dvswitch_0.9~rc2-pyconubuntu2_source.changes ... Good signature on /home/carl/src/dvs/dvswitch_0.9~rc2-pyconubuntu2.dsc.
<CarlFK> Uploading dvswitch_0.9~rc2-pyconubuntu2_source.changes: 1k/2k550 Changes file must be signed with a valid GPG signature: Verification failed 3 times: ['General error', 'General error', 'General error'] : Permission denied.
<CarlFK> hmm "You need a passphrase to unlock the secret key for user: "Carl Karsten <carl@personnelware.com>"
<CarlFK> it prompted me.  maybe I typed it wrong?  running a 2nd time, didn't prompt.
<CarlFK> huh - I ust got email "[PPA carlfk] [ubuntu/oneiric] dvswitch 0.9~rc2-pyconubuntu2 (Accepted)"
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/~carlfk/+archive/ppa/+build/2575718  "Start in 7 hours"
<CarlFK> is everything working as expected, or should I bug someone about something ?
<maxb> It does this sometimes. Known issue.
<CarlFK> maxb: thanks.  nuff said. I am in no hurry.
<pedro__> is here someone who can help with a suspended launchpad account ?
<chrisccoulson> where did all the PPA builders go?
<soren> Er..
<soren> I'm having problem uploading to a PPA. I'm getting 550 Changes file must be signed with a valid GPG signature: Verification failed 3 times: ['General error', 'General error', 'General error'] : Permission denied.
<soren> ...and a couple of lines further up, dput verifies the presence of said signature.
<soren> What gives?
<Ampelbein> soren: that error sounds like bug 760147 reappeared.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 760147 in Launchpad itself "poppy-sftp service has its gpg conf reaped (dup-of: 757248)" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/760147
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 757248 in Launchpad itself "poppy-sftp's signature checking relies on long-term survival of a directory in /tmp" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/757248
<soren> Ampelbein: Interesting how it's *exactly* one month since it was marked "fixed in stable".
<soren> Ampelbein: I've administered a prodding in #launchpad-dev. Let's see what happens. Thanks for the bug hint!
<CarlFK> soren: I got that too, but then got the conf email that it was accepted, and it seems it was
<soren> CarlFK: orl?
<soren> orly, even?
<soren> Funny, i didn't even bother to check.
<CarlFK> https://launchpad.net/~carlfk/+archive/ppa/+build/2575718        "Start in 3 hours "
<CarlFK> Uploading dvswitch_0.9~rc2-ubuntu2_source.changes: 1k/2k550 Changes file must be signed with a valid GPG signature: Verification failed 3 times: ['General error', 'General error', 'General error'] : Permission denied.
<soren> CarlFK: I seem to be less fortunate.
<CarlFK> i guess they fixed it :)
<soren> I just tried uploading something.
<soren> CarlFK: Ah, I'm an idiot. It was rejected due to missing .orig.tar.gz (I just grabbed a random changes file and uploaded it to a scratch PPA as a test).
<lifeless> is anyone else experiencing this issue ?
<CarlFK> no, just us two :)
<CarlFK> no clue really.
<lifeless> CarlFK: you're seeing it?
<CarlFK> yes
<CarlFK> about 3 hours ago.  (first upload in weeks)
<Ampelbein> lifeless: I'm getting it too on ppa uploads, but not on archive uploads.
<lifeless> should be better now
<soren> lifeless: Indeed!
<soren> lifeless: Great, thanks!
<fta> what are most the ppa builders?
<fta> -what+where
<fta> a mix of where are they and what are they doing...
<soren> lifeless: Is https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/798957 intentionally left open or shall I just close it?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 798957 in Launchpad itself "Uploads are seemingly (but not actually) rejected" [Undecided,New]
<lifeless> if thats the new bug
<lifeless> we haven't solved the cause yet
<lifeless> just the symptom
<soren> That's the bug I filed about the problem, yes.
<soren> Ok. I'll leave it.
<lifeless> I'm not here atm - its saturday + I'm sick with some lurgy going around :)
<lifeless> thats why I haven't fiddled with the metadata
<CarlFK> lifeless: you in .au ?
<lifeless> nope
<[Dmitry]> Hello...
<[Dmitry]> I see build status is ... completed on 2011-06-19 (estimated)
<[Dmitry]> 19!!
<[Dmitry]> wtf
<CarlFK> woa
<CarlFK> 3.5 hours ago I was told 7 hours. Now it says 2 hours.  so yours should be done.. i du no. sometime next week  :)
<lifeless> CarlFK: check my whois
<[Dmitry]> CarlFK: this is epic fail
<CarlFK> neat.  according to my "Dave n Adrian" time setting, it is still today there.
<[Dmitry]> CarlFK: The last time this was, (but had to wait a week actually) connect to a farm RedHat - Launchpad
<CarlFK> lifeless:  Dave n A are some friends that live in Oslo. I was just there 2 months ago to work at The Gathering.  which had a 100 gigabit Intenet connection.   it was hot.
<lifeless> CarlFK: I'm in nz
<lifeless> I guess something is masked
<CarlFK> lifeless: ah, im just dumb: Server: gibson.freenode.net (Oslo, Norway)
<[Dmitry]> CarlFK: 100gigabit? O_o
<[Dmitry]> My laptop hardly reaches a speed of 1 gigabit to the Internet. (Optics)
<CarlFK> [Dmitry]: yeah.  I didn't believe it.  but then I saw the cisco crew installing a ton of switches and put up (100) speed limit signs.  and talked to a few others in the know.  and felt the heat coming out of the cabinet.
<[Dmitry]> haha :)
<CarlFK> http://www.gathering.org/tg11/en/  heh - at the bottom is an 'about; link.. that runs away as some neat js loads more images
<CarlFK> fun 3 min showing what needs 100g  http://ftp.gathering.org/TG/2011/Tech/tg11-timelapse-south-576p.mp4
<CarlFK> woa.. cisco embedded TG stuff on their site: http://www.cisco.com/web/NO/TG2011/index.html
<CarlFK> and apparently 100g is nothing.  3T or something is where it's at :)
#launchpad 2011-06-18
<aj00200> Hello. I previously registered for launchpad with my email aj0020020@live.com thus making my launchpad id aj0020020. My online alias has always been aj00200 and I now have the email aj00200@aj00200.org registered to my account. Is there a way to change my id?
<aj00200> mm, I think I'm going to leave for tonight. Goodnight everyone,
<CarlFK> aj00200:
<CarlFK> there is a change ID thing somewhere - it isn't easy to find... leme dig
<CarlFK> er.. dinner time.. sorry.  im off for a while
<CarlFK> aj00200: im back... still need help changing your id?
<thomi> source recipe builds seem to be backed up a long way - 18+ hours. Something going on?
<wgrant> thomi: Most of the builders are busy testing Ubuntu updates, so there will be a backlog for the next couple of days. I've reassigned some of the amd64 builders to i386 to hopefully shorten the i386 queue a bit, as that's where architecture-independent builds (like recipes) happen.
<thomi> wgrant: cool - out of curiosity - why the rush of updates right now?
<wgrant> thomi: Most of the PPA builders are primarily hardware testing machines, so they're taken back for a while whenever a new kernel needs testing.
<thomi> ok, cheers
<Neo31> https://login.ubuntu.com/some-string-here.../+decide >>> Sign in to Ubuntu Wiki "Yes, sign me in" button keeps loading for ever, what should I do (browser is FF4)
<Neo31> https://login.ubuntu.com/some-string-here.../+decide >>> Sign in to Ubuntu Wiki, If you proceed, the following information will be available to Ubuntu Wiki... "Yes, sign me in" button keeps loading for ever, what should I do (browser is FF4)
<lifeless> Neo31: thats got nothing to do with launchpad these days - try asking in #canonical-isd
<Neo31> thank you lifeless
<tsimpson> the wiki was recently updated, so it may be a few bugs to be squished still
<tsimpson> the good news is that, once you are logged in, it's super fast again
<Quintasan> james_w: ping
<aj00200> Can I get my launchpad id changed from aj0020020 to aj00200?
<NV0N> anyone know how to delete a series in a LP project?
<NV0N> lifeless, thumper ^^
<NV0N> btw happy weekend :-)
<lifeless> NV0N: mark it inactive
<lifeless> or obsolete or something
<NV0N> lifeless: that did it. thanks
<fontanon> Hi everybody.
<fontanon> Does launchpad ppa handle applying quilt patches building debian packages ?
<tumbleweed> fontanon: yes. With source format 3.0 (quilt), that's done by dpkg-source. With other source formats, it's probably done explicitly in debian/rules
<fontanon> tumbleweed: nice! I'm using format 3.0 (quilt)
<fontanon> tumbleweed: the point it's .. I don't know why the patched hadn't been applied on my last build
<fontanon> tumbleweed: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/73739573/buildlog_ubuntu-maverick-amd64.datapkg_0.8-1~ppa1~maverick1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<tumbleweed> fontanon: "dpkg-source: info: applying SkipInstallRequires.diff" looks like it applied it
<fontanon>  tumbleweed: dumb of me !
<tumbleweed> fontanon: try deleting the contents of egg-info too
<fontanon> tumbleweed: as you can see .. the build fails because setup.py files marks a dependency for downloading. The quilt patch was for removes this dependency.
<fontanon> tumbleweed: do you thing the egg-info is responsible for the building error ?
<tumbleweed> yes, look at the requires.txt inside it
<fontanon> tumbleweed: hmm you're right .. I didn't realize ...
<tumbleweed> egg-info is generated by setuptools (setup.py). So it's safe (and sensible) to delete it in clean
<fontanon> tumbleweed: I'm afraid I must upload the fixed package again with dput, musn't I?
<tumbleweed> yes
<fontanon> tumbleweed: the i386 building is pending, what's the safer way to cancel the building and upload it again?
<tumbleweed> you can't let it fail, or be superceeded by the new upload. Btw, datapkg isn't a particularly unique sounding package name.
<tumbleweed> "can't, let it fail"
<fontanon> Ok, so the best is wating it for failing, then upload, isn't it?
<tumbleweed> just upload straight away. If the build hasn't started yet, only the new one will be built
<fontanon> Oh! ok, i didn't catch it up!.
<fontanon> tumbleweed: thank you for your help.
<tumbleweed> np. BTW #ubuntu-packaging is probably a better place for future packaging issues
<fontanon> Good advice, I just thought it was an issue of launchpad dealing with quilt
#launchpad 2011-06-19
<fontanon> tumbleweed: I'm not getting the hang of it .. after marking the datapkg.egg-info directory for deleting (in debian/rules::clean) I've re-uploaded the source package but launchpad rejects with this error:
<fontanon> "File datapkg_0.8-1~ppa1~maverick1.debian.tar.gz already exists in CKAN Utils, but uploaded version has different contents. See more information about this error in https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors.
<fontanon> Files specified in DSC are broken or missing, skipping package unpack verification."
<jmarsden> fontanon: You can't change a package without changing its version numbering.  Create datapkg_0.8-1~ppa1~maverick2   and all will be well.
<fontanon> debian source package has a different content, of course! i needed to modify the debian/rules file!
<jmarsden> debian/changelog more likely :)
<fontanon> sure :)
<fontanon> but IMHO, it may be more convenient just dropping the current datapkg_0.8-1~ppa1~maverick1 and reuploading it again. In fact, i'm trying to fix a source package bug and not publishing another brand new version, don't you think?
<fontanon> newbie questions :)
<jmarsden> fontanon: That's not the way Launchpad works.  test your packages locally, build them on your own machine, before uploading to your PPA.
<fontanon> Very sensible advice. Dunno why, even with pdebuild, the egg-info packaging issue didn't showed up. I felt quite confident before uploading to my PPA ...
<tumbleweed> fontanon: that's probably because your pbuilder has internet access
<fontanon> Really? How does internet access affect pbuilder?
<jmarsden> a pbuilder on your local PC can access the Internet, a PPA build machine cannot, by design.
<fontanon> jmarsden: thanks I didn't ever wonder
<jmarsden> fontanon: You're welcome.
<wgrant> aj00200: https://launchpad.net/people/+me/+edit
<jmarsden> About how long is the PPA builder queue for i386 likely to remain at elevated levels (like 20 hours) ?
<wgrant> jmarsden: Should be back to normalish once the UK wakes up on Monday and gives back the builders.
<wgrant> (they're busy testing kernel SRUs, I believe)
<jmarsden> OK, thanks.  BTW is there any way that kind of status info could be put on the launchpad.net/builders page?
<wgrant> Possibly.
<wgrant> Ideally it wouldn't happen at all :)
<jmarsden> Well, sure, but that would mean Canonical has to buy N extra machines that sit idle except when kernel SRUs happen... probably unlikely to be cost-justifiable :)
<Ampelbein> hi there, changelogs.ubuntu.com seems to be down
<Quintasan> james_w: ping
<io> I'm in the process of verifying my PGP key on my account. The encrypted verification email has been sent to me but I use Google Mail. What's the easiest way of downloading it to decrypt it?
<broder> hmm...looks like one of the recipe builders is having some sort of umask issue?
<broder> https://launchpad.net/~barnowl/+archive/daily/+recipebuild/52209
#launchpad 2012-06-11
<lifeless> who runs ubot5 ?
<Habbie> hi folks, you aware that launchpad does not seem to be responding?
<Habbie> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mysql/mysql-server/5.1/revision/3560.10.17 and http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~maria-captains/maria/5.1/revision/3144 are not loading for e
<Habbie> me
<lifeless> Habbie: the mysqlserver repository was in an old format last I looked, that can take some time to process; try again a couple of minutes later
<lifeless> Habbie: did you get an OOPS code?
<Habbie> no code, just a message telling me to go here
<Habbie> it's working now
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<Gwaihir> hello all, I have a small problema with a django app that is using launchpad lib to get user info, it gives an HTTPError code 401, saying the the token has expired, does anyone have an idea on how to this could be fixed? bug is #1010455
<czajkowski> Gwaihir: morning
<Gwaihir> hello czajkowski :)
<czajkowski> ivorykr8: aloha!
<czajkowski> mgz: vila jelmer jam1 would one of you mind looking at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/200047  please.
 * mgz looks
<czajkowski> mgz: thanks
<mgz> doesn't say if he tried multiple times or not
<mgz> perhaps it's just the normal you-need-to-bump-the-version-if-you-changed-something issue
<mgz> czajkowski: actually, he probably just needs to read the ppa docs, seems to have missed some steps.
<mgz> will reply.
<AmberJ> Hello
<AmberJ> I pushed a personal branch under a launchpad project.
<AmberJ> Now, I want it to be moved to another 'parent'' launchpad project
<AmberJ> How can I do so?
<jelmer> AmberJ: hi
<jelmer> AmberJ: the easiest thing to do is simply to push it to the new location from your location machine
<jelmer> (and optionally remove the old branch)
<AmberJ> ok thanks jelmer :)
<Sweetshark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1035450/ <- launchpad doesnt like me. any hints?
<mgz> hm, solved questions still appear on subscribed questions page
<jelmer> Sweetshark: you might want to try "ssh -v bazaar.launchpad.net"
<czajkowski> mgz: aye as it's set to needs info.
<jelmer> Sweetshark: if it succeeds you will just get "No shells on this server." or something along those lines.
<czajkowski> mgz: it's gone now anyways
<jelmer> Sweetshark: does "bzr config launchpad_username" return the expected username? That will be passed to ssh
<mgz> czajkowski: was looking at my personal one at <https://answers.launchpad.net/~gz/+subscribedquestions> and expected the question from today
<mgz> ...we really need to write up a comprehensive faq for ssh debugging
<czajkowski> mgz: have you seen all the https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faqs
<czajkowski> if you update a new one can you let me know so I can circulate it please.
<mgz> I've certainly not read them all :)
 * mgz sees how many apply to ssh
<mgz> hm, no faq, 26 questions: <https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad//+faqs?field.search_text=%22connectivity+and+permissions%22&field.actions.search=Search>
<Sweetshark> "bzr config launchpad_username" looks good.
<Sweetshark> ssh -v goes to the right key and dies then ...
<Sweetshark> debug1: Trying private key: /media/Key/.ssh/id_launchpad
<Sweetshark> debug1: No more authentication methods to try.
<mgz> Sweetshark: I don't see a launchpad user with the name from your paste: <https://launchpad.net/~bjoern.michaelsen>
<mgz> what does `bzr config launchpad_username` print exactly?
<mgz> and how long ago did you create your launchpad account?
<jelmer> Sweetshark: don't you want bjoern-michaelsen rather than bjoern.michaelsen?
<Sweetshark> jelmer, mgz: ugg, yes. but bjoern-michaelsen yields the same.
<cjohnston> gmb: ping
<jelmer> Sweetshark: you've run "bzr lp-login bjoern-michaelsen" ?
<gmb> cjohnston: Howdy.
<cjohnston> hey there..
<Sweetshark> jelmer, mgz: also note that the 'ssh -v' already fails (which should be before the other stuff)
<cjohnston> gmb: what's the status of the blueprint MP that we discussed where the unique ID is exposed?
<Sweetshark> jelmer: "bzr lp-login bjoern-michaelsen" does nothing
<gmb> cjohnston: That should be done and landed, actually... Lemme check.
<jelmer> Sweetshark: can you try "ssh -v bjoern-michaelsen@bazaar.launchpad.net" ?
<jelmer> Sweetshark: it should update the launchpad_username setting in your bazaar config
<gmb> cjohnston: Yep, all meetings in https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-q/+temp-meeting-export now have an id="" property.
<mgz> also on the list of possible issues:
<cjohnston> thanks gmb
<gmb> cjohnston: Sorry I didn't tell you sooner; I thought I'd subscribed you to the bug that I filed to track it, but clearly I didn't.
<Sweetshark> jelmer:  "ssh -v bjoern-michaelsen@bazaar.launchpad.net" finds the right key but ends with permission denied ...
<mgz> * check .ssh/id_launchpad.pub contents matches <https://launchpad.net/%7Ebjoern-michaelsen/+sshkeys>
<Sweetshark> jelmer: doh
<cjohnston> all good gmb.. now just waiting for you to give us an api ;-)
 * Sweetshark fetches a brownbag (fullbody edition) and hides in a corner ...
<gmb> Ahahaha
<mgz> Sweetshark: go on, what was the issue in the end :)
 * Sweetshark whistles innocently
<gmb> cjohnston: I thought the deal was that I write the tests and talk you through the code? ;). Actually, that's not such an insane place to start...
<gmb> cjohnston: Anyway, I'll poke at it when I've got some slack time.
<mgz> need to add to the long tally of ways ssh setup breaks for people
<cjohnston> :-P
<cjohnston> gmb: I figured I'd try
<gmb> Fair enough :)
<cjohnston> hehe
<cjohnston> thanks for your help
<gmb> No worries
<Sweetshark> mgz: config had "/media/Key/.ssh/id_launchpad", while the key was at "/media/Key/id_launchpad"
<mgz> aha, that's a nice variation.
<Sweetshark> mgz: ssh -vvvv was a bit more explicit. "ssh -v" missed the critcal "no identity at ...." line ...
<vila> Sweetshark, mgz: Yup, I always use '-vv' myself
 * mpt wishes "In Progress" and "Fix Committed" were different colors like they used to be
<czajkowski> mgz: your question is back in the queue.
<mgz> seen it.
<mgz> was going to ask him to stick the package up somewhere, but maybe there's a box I can poke arond on to find it anyway?
<mgz> seems like I don't have useful access, and not worth bothering a l-osa, back to plan A
<mgz> okay, so this is basically a debian packaging question, apart from I don't know why he didn't get mail
<aboudreault> Hi, try to copy a package from a repo X to repo Y..... getting: binaries conflicting with the existing ones
<aboudreault> trying to delete the old package before, no luck
<aboudreault> how can I force the binaries copy?
<mgz> aboudreault: I don't understand the question
<aboudreault> I want to copy my binaries
<aboudreault> and can't
<aboudreault> qgis 1.7.4-2~precise2 in precise (binaries conflicting with the existing ones)
<mgz> pastebin the exact command you are running and the exact output that is given?
<aboudreault> the qgis package has been deleted from the dest ppa
<aboudreault> why can't I copy it then?
<aboudreault> mgz, I am in the web interface
<mgz> no idea then.
<mgz> bump the version and reupload?
<aboudreault> well, yeah, would have liked to use the copy package feature, since it's there for that
<aboudreault> but I will.
<joey> czajkowski: hi, can you check for me when team deletion requests in LP get processed please? I've had one in there for 4 weeks
<czajkowski> joey: not seen any in my queue on lp answers
<czajkowski> where did you submit it ?
<czajkowski> joey: I delete teams every day that way
<joey> czajkowski: via the UI when you select "delete team"
<joey> czajkowski: I wonder if that's a special entry I get
<joey> it no workie
<czajkowski> joey: which team do you want deleted and I'll do it now for you
<joey> czajkowski: https://launchpad.net/~private-newcore
<czajkowski> joey: mew has put that in the queue for you now
<joey> czajkowski: rock on thanks to you and mew
<joey> czajkowski: curious minds would like to know why it didn't work and track the bug
<czajkowski> joey: I don't know either but mew has it queued he said you should as team owner be able to delete it though
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<zul> hi how do i make a ppa private?
<aboudreault> could anyone remove a .orig.tar.gz file in my ppa?
<micahg> aboudreault: no
<micahg> well, you can delete the file, but you can't reupload the same one
<aboudreault> the .orig.tar.gz is not the right one
<aboudreault> I deleted the package itself... but the source are still there though
<micahg> aboudreault: if you use the delete package button, it deletes the source as well (eventually), but you still can't upload the same one, you'll have to mangle the upstream version
<aboudreault> o_O
<micahg> or use a different PPA
<aboudreault> how to mangle the upstream version
<micahg> well, depends on how upstream versions things, you don't want to version it ahead (if you never had binaries, you could version it lower as well)
<aboudreault> I just need to make it work, now I can't upload. the package name is grass_6.4.2.orig.tar.gz
<aboudreault> or, how can I download that .orig.tar.gz to build my package against it?
<evillyEvil> AmberJ: just repush the thing?
<micahg> aboudreault: you could use grass_6.4.2~oops.orig.tar.gz or something like that if you didn't have binaries (the package version would be 6.4.2~oops-0ubuntu1~ppa or something like that
<ubot5> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=0ubuntu1
<micahg> silly ubot5
<aboudreault> ok
<lifeless> zul: IIRC have it owned by a private team,
<lifeless> zul: possibly there is an admin bit for it too, I'm not sure
<zul> lifeless: thanks
<lifeless> zul: was it just a general q, or is there some specific...
<lifeless> ?
<zul> no just general
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone
<Zoohouse> How are we supposed to ask for new features for a project? Do we file a request for a new feature as a bug report?
<dobey> yes, usually
<evillyEvil> Zoohouse: I don't think people managing the projects would be happy about seeing a bug report filed on a 'not supported yet feature'.
<evillyEvil> (from personal experience, at least. :D )
<Zoohouse> haha I know... I could have sworn that there was a cat in a bug report to set it as a feature request but I guess not...
<Zoohouse> Is there a way to request features on Launchpad.net?
<evillyEvil> From my 6 months experience, no.
<Zoohouse> darn..
<evillyEvil> well, just email/contact the project manger directly?
<micahg> evillyEvil: Zoohouse: that's what wishlist importance is for :)
<evillyEvil> micahg: Aah, yes. There's a 'wishlist' option.
<evillyEvil> (sorry I was just talking from my experience, which is I'd get a bit frustrated when someone claims something's a bug which would turn out to be a unsupported feature :) )
<Zoohouse> micahg: wishlist importance?
<Zoohouse> Ah! Found it! micahg thanks :(
<Zoohouse> :)*
 * micahg wonders why there's no help page on importance like there is for status
<Zoohouse> Also the way Status: and Importance: are displayed is very pretty but it isn't obvious to a new user that those settings can be changed...
<micahg> Zoohouse: well, for users, they can't ;)
<micahg> or at least importance can't
<evillyEvil> I believe the only those who's in charged of the project can change the status
<Zoohouse> oo
<micahg> well, the bug supervisor can (and that's set on a per project basis)
<evillyEvil> at least, for certain status, at least. (ie., 'Invalid' can only be set by bug supervisor)
<micahg> evillyEvil: nope, https://help.launchpad.net/Bugs/Statuses#Only_available_to_the_bug_supervisor
<evillyEvil> micahg: (oops! )
<Zoohouse> Thanks for the help!
<jonrafkind> why do I get the error 'version older than that in archive. x.y.z <= a.b.c' ?
<jonrafkind> ahh sorry, dyslexia, it was 5.1.2 vs 5.2.1
#launchpad 2012-06-12
<jonrafkind> I can't copy my binaries to the maverick series. is that because its EOL?
<wgrant> jonrafkind: Launchpad no longer supports Maverick in PPAs because it is EOL, indeed.
<jonrafkind> should I delete my maverick package then?
<jonrafkind> i mean can people still get it or is it still just taking up space?
<wgrant> Probably.
<wgrant> People can still get to it.
<wgrant> But anyone using Maverick now is asking for their machines to be exploited :)
<debfx> wgrant: the lp._browser._request() approach to fetch private build logs has the problem that it writes the uncompressed log to the cache.
<debfx> do you have an idea how to bypass the cache or get the ?token= url without the content?
<MattJ> I'm trying to copy a source package from one series to another in a PPA, is there anything I should know?
<MattJ> I get this error: The following source cannot be copied:  luadbi 0.6-0~svn2ubuntu1 in lucid (same version already has published binaries in the destination archive)
<MattJ> But I'm trying to copy to precise
<MattJ> Oh, I just found https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/330711
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 330711 in Launchpad itself ""same version already has published binaries in the destination archive" error when copying and rebuilding between series in a PPA" [Low,Triaged]
<mdeslaur> could someone please look at OOPS-7839f3e1c8cee1e9a90d24d39cd2d2c9
<ubot5`> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=7839f3e1c8cee1e9a90d24d39cd2d2c9
<mdeslaur> I'm just trying to add a package to a bug I just opened
<czajkowski> mdeslaur: see the bug linked to it
<mdeslaur> czajkowski: it links to a bug that was marked fixed released in 2010, so I'm not sure that's helpful :)
<psusi> could an admin please beat this idiot with the twit stick and expunge his ranting, raving useless comments? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mdadm/+bug/872220/comments/56
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 872220 in mdadm (Ubuntu) "Fails to boot when there's problems with softraid" [High,Triaged]
<czajkowski> done
<psusi> thanks
<psusi> another one by the some guy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/699802/comments/63
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 699802 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "error:: no video mode activated" [Medium,Confirmed]
<czajkowski> psusi: done also
<MTecknology> on https://launchpad.net/nginx/+packages it looks like the wrong series was linked to packages for some distros. I'd like to get it straightened out but as the project owner I don't seem to have the privs needed to unlink them.
<MTecknology> Example: nginx-1.2.0-1 in Ubuntu 12.04 should be linked against the 1.2 series, not 0.8
<MTecknology> wgrant: You're brilliant.. any chance you could help me out? :)
<KeithW> Hi folks -- I'd like to set up a bzr branch on lp to track a git ref (on github) -- is this possible?
<KeithW> (In this case because I'd like the "mosh-stable" branch of github.com/keithw/mosh.git to be imported onto launchpad so I can build PPA packages from a recipe from it.
<KeithW> )
<KeithW> Ah, apparently you append ",branch=NAME" to the URL? Will try.
<KeithW> Hmm, no, that did not do the trick.
<KeithW> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1000852 notwithstanding.
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1000852 in Launchpad itself "document how to import non-HEAD git branches" [Low,Triaged]
<KeithW> Ah, it seems to work given a git:// URL (just not with an https:// URL to a git repostory).
#launchpad 2012-06-13
<thumper> wahay
<thumper> just got merge proposal 110000
 * thumper does a little dance
<seb128> hey
<seb128> I nomited https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/711413 for some ubuntu series and it seems to have "broken" it
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 711413 in ubuntu-sso-client (Ubuntu Quantal) "ubuntu-sso-login crashed with DBusException in __new__(): org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoServer: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-zPW5jjeWfI: Connection refused" [High,Triaged]
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<seb128> like it keeps timeouting since
<seb128> is that a known issue?
<czajkowski> seb128: what oops are you seeing
<czajkowski> I'm just triaging something similar here for another bug
<seb128> (Error ID: OOPS-
<seb128> 7a4ed505a6a7ca6b4f403f75264c0ac9
<seb128> )
<seb128> is the one I just got
<seb128> czajkowski, can you load this page?
<czajkowski> seb128: which page?
<czajkowski> seb128: the bug you listed, yes
<seb128> czajkowski, right, 711413, it doesn't timeout for you?
<czajkowski> nope
<seb128> czajkowski, 477d0110a8c8ada4c07a637a43d0a030 is another oops number I got
<czajkowski> seb128: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1012309
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 1012309 in Launchpad itself "timeout when attempting to add a distrotask to a new bug" [Critical,Triaged]
<seb128> czajkowski, right, it's not only "when attempting to", in fact the adding worked, it's "impossible to add once ..."
<seb128> like I can't load that bug since I nominated it for precise
<seb128> czajkowski, thanks
<czajkowski> wgrant: ^^
<seb128> czajkowski, wgrant: that's a blocker for distro
<seb128> it's screwed LTS work
<seb128> screwing
<czajkowski> seb128: annoying as it sounds, it's loading for me but I have seen some people say they cant load some pages when others can
<seb128> like I can't load bugs that are nominated for precise
<seb128> did you guys reduce timeouts delay recently?
<czajkowski> seb128: not that I know of no.
<seb128> ok, somebody on #ubuntu-bugs mentioned that yesterday
<seb128> mdeslaur said he wasn't able to get any work done because launchpad keeps timeouting, I guess that's when he opened the bug you should pointed
<seb128> czajkowski, wgrant: do you have any idea how long it's going to have it looked at?
<czajkowski> seb128: maintence squad look at them but there are already a lot marked critical
<seb128> czajkowski, well that one started recently and is breaking ubuntu security team and LTS team work, how can we escalate it?
<czajkowski> seb128: let me just find out
<wgrant> It's mostly because it has a lot of dupes, it seems.
<wgrant> czajkowski: That bug is unrelated
<seb128> wgrant, hum, it was loading fine before I nominated it for precise
<seb128> but maybe I got lucky on the first try
<wgrant> seb128: 1012309 is specifically about nomination approval timing out.
<wgrant> Which this clearly is not.
<wgrant> It's rendering just under the timeout for now. The OOPS ID you gave shows a 2ms query randomly taking 500ms, possible due to Python sucking at threading.
<seb128> wgrant, both 7a4ed505a6a7ca6b4f403f75264c0ac9 and 477d0110a8c8ada4c07a637a43d0a030 are the same issue?
<seb128> wgrant, well, the nomination timeouted and since I can't reload the bug at all
<seb128> b2a034d4b516aa0bb1c5aa4cc1725851 this time
<wgrant> seb128: We've increased the bug page timeout so that should just be slow rather than broken.
<seb128> wgrant, I can load that page against, thanks a lot!
<seb128> doh, against->again
<joey> czajkowski: matsubara - howdy, I'm sure there is a bug against LP to allow the same email address to be used for multiple teams but I can't find one.  Any ideas?
<czajkowski> joey: ello, you do come up with some dooseies! :)
<czajkowski> lemmie go and see
<czajkowski> joey: no such luck found https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/950804  but not teams :/
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 950804 in MAAS "Same email address for multiple users" [High,Fix released]
<czajkowski> matsubara: ping
<joey> czajkowski: thanks.  So the use case is that the ~linaro-sysadmins managed a number of teams and all the adds and removes during normal operations go to users and not to the sysadmins
<joey> czajkowski: so I get questions about "what does ~linaro being made a member of ~linaro-lava-access mean to me and why did I get this email"
<czajkowski> nods
<joey> czajkowski: I want the standard sysadmin email to be in use as the email contact for all those teams
<czajkowski> and it won't let you?
<joey> czajkowski: right it won't because I used it for another team
<czajkowski> sinzui: have you seen any issue like this before or is there a work around?
<sinzui> czajkowski, joey. No. Emails cannot be shared. You can register a zillion alias at the mail provider, and then register each alias for a team
<czajkowski> joey: see sinzui knows all
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<joey> sinzui: yeah for me that means google apps alias
<joey> sinzui: is there any particular reason that's still valid for that restrictive behaviour?
<joey> sinzui: email addys aren't used as a key in the table is it?
<sinzui> allows teams to share unique identification information leads to untrust and is an attack vector
<sinzui> We pondered removing team email addresses since we know a team does not have full control over it's email address
<joey> sinzui: well in this case I only care about notifications to the team NOT going to the team members but to somewhere else
<sinzui> joey, yes. I think the issue here is that we may want Lp to only send notification to team admins.
<joey> sinzui: THAT would be my ideal, yes
<sinzui> adding a member, admin, or none option may improve lp performance since sending to members can be very expensive
<joey> sinzui: because my the OWNER of my teams is the same team (~linaro-sysadmins) and it uses the email address I want to use as the contact
<sinzui> ah, that would work
<dobey> +1 for admin/owner notifications instead of all members
<sinzui> joey, dobey I am reporting this issue. We have a request to only send to members (which I think i bogus). Supporting admins only seems to also fix the root issue of why users want to reuse email addresses.
<joey> sinzui: +1 on that
<joey> sinzui: so, you know me too well, answer the next question I'm going to ask :-)
<sinzui> joey. I do not know. I have friday to do what I want. I need to make a case that this is either a performance fix, or this is actually a part of disclosure...
<sinzui> joey, are you concerned that members are seeing confidential information?
<joey> sinzui: thanks. :-)  No security concerns on my end, just annoyance from users at LP spam
<joey> sinzui: if that issue is a bug can you please tag it with  "linaro" and sub me to it please?
<joey> pretty please with sugar on top
<sinzui> okay. I will discuss this with the purple squad. wgrant may see a security benefit for this change. We certainly would get a performance benefit
<joey> yeah definitely on performance.  Right now any change I make emails ~280+ people at least once vs just 1 email address (which is a  non-LP list0
<dobey> although, i do like that changes to bugs where teams are the driver/bugmaster/subscribed/whatever, mails all members
<joey> sinzui: I could envision a scenario for private teams where security might be an issue
<dobey> but it is also annoying
<joey> sinzui: but my scenerio there is an edge case I think
<sinzui> dobey, right. I think the issue here is that there are cases where users must be members of team to have permission, but the members do not necessarily need/want all emails to the team. Lp rarely distinguished between an issue that only concerns the admin and one that concerns the members.
<dobey> right
<joey> emphasis on rarely
<joey> sinzui: you could also make the subtle claim that LP notification spam is detracting from the user experience and overall happiness with LP
<sinzui> We all believe that.
<matsubara> joey, I think this might be related to your issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/156340
<ubot5`> Ubuntu bug 156340 in Launchpad itself "Need to be able to associate multiple email addresses with a team" [Low,Triaged]
<matsubara> but I'm not really here anymore :-)
<matsubara> and forgot to afk myself
<lifeless> joey: you might want to hang out in #launchpad-dev
<joey> lifeless: is that an invitation or a threat? :-)
<lifeless> joey: yes.
<lifeless> joey: 06:31 < lifeless> sinzui: bug 1012787 - what mails are going to the team membership ? {I'm wondering if its unneeded complexity and that the actual problem is unnecessary notification emails/implicit subscriptions}
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 1012787 in Launchpad itself "cannot team restrict emails to go to the team admin" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1012787
<lifeless> 06:38 < sinzui> lifeless, joey can provide example of emails that he does not want members to get
<lifeless> joey: thrilling discussion you missed out on.
 * joey sighs. "Ok brt"
<czajkowski> joey: you got sorted then :)
<joey> czajkowski: Hi. heh... well not yet sorted but the right people with the right talent are thinking about it.
<joey> czajkowski: it's a headache for me but it's not the end of the world for LP you know
<joey> czajkowski: so I'm grateful for them reviewing it
<czajkowski> excellent
<scientes> any way i can subscribe to uploads here: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<scientes> like i can to debian BTS ?
<BlessJah> i'm getting (OOPS ID: 2356canistellaunchpad637) while trying to log into stackoverflow using launchpads OpenID
<BlessJah> few days ago i've tried to login with the same result
<ahasenack> hi, I'm getting repeated oopses when trying to file a bug
<ahasenack> here is the most recent one: OOPS-c60c307180525b438f024625703e22c0
<ubot5`> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=c60c307180525b438f024625703e22c0
<lifeless> what is the oops
<lifeless> thanks
<ahasenack> about 5 or 6 so far
<ahasenack> ah, forgot to mention, it's a timeout
<lifeless> ahasenack: use less terms in your subject
<ahasenack> hm
<lifeless> ahasenack: like, way less. Less specific rather than super specific.
<ahasenack> lifeless: ok, worked, thanks
<lifeless> ahasenack: you can do full detail after the dupe detection has run.
<ahasenack> yep, good idea
<BlessJah> (OOPS ID: 2356canistellaunchpad637) while trying to log into stackoverflow using launchpads OpenID
#launchpad 2012-06-14
<stewart> hi! how does one mark a private bug as not private? what permission is needed?
<lifeless> stewart: there is a control in the top right of the bug page.
<stewart> lifeless, that's what i expected... but i don't see it. only a "this report is <b>private</b>"... no edit next to it.
<lifeless> what # ?
<stewart> lifeless, https://bugs.launchpad.net/percona-server/+bug/955104
<ubot5`> Error: ubuntu bug 955104 not found
<lifeless> wgrant: whats the status of information_type etc w.r.t. quesitons like stewart's ?
<lifeless> stewart: percona-server has no bug supervisor set
<lifeless> stewart: are you in percona-core ?
<stewart> lifeless, ahh... yes, i am
<lifeless> ok, so you should have management acls
<stewart> lifeless, so it doesn't allow project maintainer to, it *must* be explicitly set as bug supervisor?
<lifeless> not sure
<lifeless> I can either check the code, or nag someone whose been touching it recently ;P
<lifeless> StevenK: wgrant: ^ :)
<stewart> lifeless, i'll set bug supervisor and security contact at least
<wgrant> lifeless, stewart: Anyone who can see the bug can change that.
<wgrant> stewart: Which browser are you using?
<lifeless> ah yes
<stewart> wgrant, Chromium
<lifeless> chrome, right /..
<lifeless> stewart: you might want a bug supervisor though, so that you don't get bugmail [with a bug supervisor you can unsubscribe the team, with no supervisor its implicit]
<wgrant> stewart: Are you in ~launchpad-beta-testers?
<stewart> lifeless, wgrant: just setting these won't affect bug mail at all, right?
<wgrant> Oh hm.
<stewart> lifeless, bug mail is a feature :)
<stewart> wgrant, hrm... let me check...
<wgrant> stewart: So, the soon to be released beta UI works, but the old one appears to have broken somewhere along the line...
<wgrant> It's meant to link to https://bugs.launchpad.net/percona-server/+bug/955104/+secrecy
<ubot5`> Error: ubuntu bug 955104 not found
<wgrant> You can go there manually to change it.
<stewart> wgrant, no, not in ~launchpad-beta-testers as far as i can see
<wgrant> wallyworld: Any idea what's happened there? You can see on staging where the feature flag is disabled -- the old privacy portlet gets unlinkified by the JS
<wgrant> stewart: Right, that explains the difference.
 * wallyworld groks
<wgrant> Oh
<wgrant> I think it's the issue we diagnosed yesterday
<wgrant> The <a> is there, but I bet there's a space.
<wgrant> Yup
<wallyworld> so it works in ff
<wgrant> Yep
<wgrant> Explains why we missed it.
<wgrant> Only broken in the old UI in WebKit.
<wallyworld> yes, the new one works
<wallyworld> the new ui i mean
<wgrant> Yeah, I always check that.
<stewart> okay, well it's fixed my problem for now at least :)
<wallyworld> a quick fix is as proposed in bug1012728
<wallyworld> update the css to add the nbsp for all webkit versions
<wgrant> I haven't seen any other breakage.
<wgrant> I think we should just fix this case.
<wgrant> Since the workaround relies on JS, doesn't it?
<StevenK> Bleh. We need to hurry up and remove the old UI. :-)
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: czajkowski | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<mgz> can launchpadlib please stop using python-keyring which is completely daft...
<zyga> mgz, what's wrong with keyring from your perspective?
<mgz> it breaks all the time.
<mgz> would be better off with something that just did the gnome wallet and fallback to plain ini, rather than code that messes up credentials encryption as fallback
<mgz> fg
<czajkowski> mgz: jelmer jam could one of you look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/200307  please.
 * mgz takes it
<jam> mgz: my guess is he is trying to use a web ui? And it is confused because the projects don't look related, looking at the revs they do seem related.
<jam> Certainly it doesn't sound like he is using 'bzr' for it, because I don't recognize that as an error we would give.
<mgz> nope, doesn't make sense in a bzr context.
<wgrant> Launchpad doesn't allow MPs between branches in different projects.
<wgrant> OpenERP unfortunately has some strange ideas of what constitutes a project.
<wgrant> So they have several, or even dozens of, projects containing the same codebase.
<mgz> yeah, so that's a propse merge to unrelated branch message.
<mgz> does he just need to push his branch to lp:~synerpgy/synerpgy-projects/synerpgy-extra-trunk instead of lp:~synerpgy/openobject-addons/synerpgy-extra-trunk or would that be too easy?
<wgrant> mgz: Other way around.
<mgz> he wants to merge into lp:openobject-addons/extra-trunk
<wgrant> Right.
<mgz> oh yes, I pasted backwards.
<wgrant> Indeed :)
<BlessJah> let's try again
<BlessJah> (OOPS ID: 2356canistellaunchpad637) while loggind into stackoverflow using LPs OpenID
<lifeless> thats not LP, I know it looks like it, but its actually login.ubuntu.com
<lifeless> Uhm, lets see
<lifeless> BlessJah: the irc channel #canonical-isd may have someone that can help you.
<BlessJah> let's try on  #canonical-isd then
* czajkowski changed the topic of #launchpad to:  https://launchpad.net/ | Help contact: | Launchpad is an open source project:  https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support:  https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad | For packaging help: join #ubuntu-packaging
<ncfiedler> Hi folks! Is anyone in here, to whom I can talk to concerning my launchpad account? I am not able to login anymore… :-(
<ncfiedler> anyone by chance?
<ncfiedler> #launchpad
<dobey> what is your launchpad account?
<ncfiedler> ncfiedler
<ncfiedler> but unfortunately i am not able to login anymore
<dobey> are you using the wrong e-mail address?
<ncfiedler> i guess this might have sth to do with a merge with another account.. - i am able to login to the account ncfiedler-m - but this is the wrong one
<dobey> oh, i guess you tried to log in with the wrong e-mail and created a new account
<ncfiedler> i already tried out all posible email adresses, but i can only log in to the wrong account. all other possible emailadresses  are not registered with the account - like the password-reminder-mail tells me
<dobey> fedora?
<ncfiedler> when i use my emailadress ncfiedler@gnome.org i am logged in to the wrong account "ncfiedler-m"
<dobey> yes that e-mail is associated with that account
<ncfiedler> when trying to login with my fedora emailadress it tells me that the account doesnt exist
<dobey> log in to the one you can, and ask a question at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+addquestion requesting to merge the two accounts
<ncfiedler> ok, but can you tell me, which emailadress is associated with the account "ncfiedler" by chance?
<dobey> i only see a fedoraproject.org address on it
<dobey> https://launchpad.net/~ncfiedler
<dobey> it looks to be not hidden, so you should be able to see it there too
<ncfiedler> well thats curious, because when i try to use the forgot passsword function with the fedora adress, the email tells me that no account is associated with that adress..
<dobey> i don't know why that would be. i can't really help any further at this point, either. so i think it's best to ask the question and get them merged, and if you still can't log in after that, ask a question why the forgot password function says there's no account
<ncfiedler> This email address is however not associated with any Launchpad Login Service
<ncfiedler> accounts. If you want to create a new Launchpad Login Service account using
<ncfiedler> this email address, please go to:
<ncfiedler> yes, ok thank you very much anyway!
<BlessJah> what does it mean to have two accounts and how could it have happened?
<BlessJah> it seems that it affects also me
<ncfiedler> well i now have created a question in launchpad answers. i have no idea, how this might have happened! i just did not log in into my account for several month now. but i can not remember taking any specific action, that might lead to this mess...
<micahg> hrm, I can't set a bug to invalid on creation :(
<StevenK> micahg: How is that useful?
<micahg> StevenK: you can't create series specific bugs :), default task is invalid
#launchpad 2012-06-15
<stewart> hi! so it's great that I can mark series as Obsolete, but they still show up for "target to series" in bugs, which isn't ideal (as nobody should target anything to these). Any way to stop that happening?
<stewart> lifeless, ^ ?
<lifeless> stewart: sorry, past my EOW so wasn't around
<lifeless> stewart: probably a bug TBH
<stewart> lifeless, a bug i can file :)
 * abogani waves all
<abogani> Sorry to bother you with a stupid question:
<abogani> Is there a way to build packages in my PPA for powerpc and armhf architectures?
<abogani> Thanks in advance!
<czajkowski> abogani: do you work for Canonical?
<abogani> czajkowski, No
<czajkowski> abogani: then afraid not
<jam> dpm, jtv: We're looking to run the fix-translations-opening.py script again, which will let us do the copy once it has finished. I'll let you guys know when the next steps are going.
<dpm> thanks a lot jam for the update
<jtv> jam: great, good luck
<jam> dpm: can you come to #launchpad-ops quickly? We're disabling some scripts and are looking for some feedback.
<dpm> jam, sure.
<om26er> i am not seeing any option to make private bugs to public http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=216513 ?
<om26er> did something change in launchpad ?
<davmor2> om26er: don't you just click on the this report is private
<om26er> davmor2, seems that's not clickable anymore
<om26er> davmor2, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/942601
<ubot5`> Error: ubuntu bug 942601 not found
<om26er> do you have the option there? can you check
<czajkowski> om26er: it's private so we don't have access to it
<om26er> czajkowski, bug control members have access to private reports I believe?
<davmor2> om26er: I don't have access to it, It's just what I do for our teams bugs.
<om26er> aha, chromium bug it seems since its working fine in firefox.
#launchpad 2012-06-16
<lazka> guy, I just logged in and launchpad created a new account for me.. and I can't access my old one
<lazka> seems my account got hijacked..damn
<shadeslayer> erm, is launchpad throttling download speed of sources? Because pulling a source tarball from launchpad is taking forever
<shadeslayer> huh, that's even more weird, pull-lp-source was downloading stuff slowly, whereas dgetting works just fine
<almien> when "quickly release" gives error bzr no supported schemes can't push to launchpad release command failed, what does that mean? Does it want an ssh key uploaded to launchpad? Is there a problem with gpg key? is something not installed?
#launchpad 2012-06-17
<lazka> Can anyone have a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/200602
<lazka> please
<lazka> Now even things frommy old account show up in this new fake account, like PPa karma
<lazka> there is definitely something broken here
<BlessJah> t
<Noldorin> hey lifeless
<yofel> hi, are the ppa publishers currently broken? I've packages here that were uploaded ~4h ago and are still not published
<gkiagia> hi, I'm trying to upload packages to my ppa but the ftp service doesn't respond. anyone knows what's wrong?
<Corey> I'm seeing dput hanging on: Uploading to ppa (via ftp to ppa.launchpad.net):
<gkiagia> good, I'm not the only one
<Corey> Oh good, it's not my firewall. :-)
<till__> hehe, i was about to ask too
<till__> guess the twitter/identica things are not up to date
<dr3mro> hello
<dr3mro> i have a problem uploading a package to LAUNCHPAD
<dr3mro> hello when i try to upload a package to launchpad it stuck on Uploading to ppa (via ftp to ppa.launchpad.net): for more than 30 mins now and i tried several times but still dont give me error or start upload ?
<dr3mro> does uploading to ppa now disabled ?
<gkiagia> dr3mro: you are not the only one having problems
<dr3mro> gkiagia, thanks big relive i thought i mave messed my configs :) will ti be fixed soon ?
<gkiagia> no idea
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/251685 that one?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 251685 in Launchpad itself "PPA upload hangs with 1K to go" [High,Fix released]
<Corey> No, because not even that much data makes it up.
<Corey> And that bug is in 2008.
<dr3mro> gkiagia, it doesn't start to upload in the first place not even 1 byte
<gkiagia> yes I know
<gkiagia> even plain ftp doesn't login
<apachelogger> ah yes
<dr3mro> ok will it be solved soon ?
<apachelogger> not before monday I'd say
<fbond> Heya. dput ppa uploads are hanging for me. Looks like the FTP server is not responding?
<lifeless> fbond: care to try ftp ?
<lifeless> sorry
<lifeless> sftp
<fbond> lifeless: Sure ... but I'm not sure how to tell dput to do that?
<TheLordOfTime> fbond:  in your dput config file
<TheLordOfTime> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1045997/
<TheLordOfTime> that goes into ~/.dput.cf
<TheLordOfTime> but edit things accordingly
<TheLordOfTime> replace incoming with ~yourlpid/ppaurl
<TheLordOfTime> and login with your lp user id
<TheLordOfTime> also change [ppa] to be some name identifier if you're going to upload to this PPA routinely
<TheLordOfTime> then, the command for dput is: dput ppa [.dsc file]
<TheLordOfTime> (and you can have multiple of these if you have numerous PPAs)
<TheLordOfTime> s/these/these entries in the file/
<fbond> TheLordOfTime: Thanks.
<fbond> lifeless: sftp also seems to hang.
<fbond> Although the bahavior is slightly different.
<fbond> The filename to be uploaded is printed (FTP does not get that far).
<lifeless> interesting
<lifeless> lets see
<lifeless> ok, I experience it too; as a workaround you can upload to upload.ubuntu.com, ends up at the same place (but only ever upload to one or the other for a given package)
<lifeless> I'll see if I can roust up a sysadmin
<lifeless> fbond: please try now, just a normal upload (e.g. via ftp, to ppa.launchpad.net)
<fbond> lifeless: Uploading to ppa (via ftp to ppa.launchpad.net):
<fbond> Connection failed, aborting. Check your network [Errno 111] Connection refused
<czajkowski> lifeless: I pinged earlier on for ops but no sign of life just yet.
<lifeless> fbond: it looks like it works to me
<lifeless> fbond: try again, again ?
<lifeless> czajkowski: there won't be for hours, oncall folk only; I've got one in privmsg
<fbond> lifeless: Okay, yes, it seems to be working now.
<till__> sftp works
<till__> sweet
<lifeless> great
<czajkowski> lifeless: ok thanks
<fbond> lifeless: Thanks for the help.
<till__> anyone know if there is a cloud related channel? (e.g. ec2, cloud-init etc.)
<czajkowski> till__: there is #maas #ubuntu-server and #ubuntu-cloud
<lifeless> and #juju
<lifeless> I think there is a #cloud-dev too, but IMBW
<czajkowski> definately a selection
<lifeless> cloud, the perl of Ubuntu
<belli> hi all
<belli> i need some help...
<belli> where to find unetbootin ver. 4.xxx   ?
<till__> czajkowski, lifeless: thanks
<till__> i am trying to figure out how to write a custom protocol for apt
<till__> not sure where to ask
<lifeless> probably the apt development mailing list
#launchpad 2013-06-10
<Laney> how do I manipulate a series task on an Ubuntu bug via the email interface?
<Laney> hyperair: somehow I think that you know this
<Laney> affects ubuntu/raring/mypackage?
<hyperair> yeah
<hyperair> put two spaces in front
<hyperair> launchpad only parses lines with two spaces in front
<Laney> two?
<Laney> the docs say one
<hyperair> eh really?
<Laney> well "you need to start the line with a space"
<hyperair> i've been using two spaces all this time.
<Laney> ALL THOSE BITS
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> lol
<czajkowski> Laney: want me to edit the doc ?
<Laney> edit hyperair's brain rather
<czajkowski> eh no
<hyperair> hahaha
<czajkowski> it's way too early for such a complex matter
<Laney> hyperair: does "assignee me" work?
<hyperair> i'm not sure
<Laney> k
<hyperair> i usually do "assignee hyperair"
<Laney> let's try that
<hyperair> you can always give it a shot and tell me how it works later. :)
<Laney> didn't
<Laney> 10/06 10:18:46 <Laney> "I know, I'll use the Launchpad email interface to say I'm working on this bug, that'll save me time"
<Laney> 10/06 10:18:52 <Laney> *10 minutes of reading documentation passes*
 * hyperair lols
<hyperair> it's a one time thing
<hyperair> just don't forget. :)
<Laney> indeed
<cjwatson> The initial-space thing is pretty absurd.  I advised on the e-mail interface but the people designing it only took about half my advice ...
<semiosis> hi all. does anyone know how I can find out download stats for my PPAs?
<semiosis> possible?
<semiosis> bbiab
<ScottK> Laney: It needs someone to write an equivalent of "bts" for it.
<kc317> Lasall : could you add arm support to open-steamworks ppa?
#launchpad 2013-06-11
<delmicbv> Hi, I've got a question about private PPAs: is it possible for a team to have both public and private PPAs?
<delmicbv> For now I can only manage to make private PPAs in a private team and public PPAs in a public team.
<maxb> I vaguely recall someone saying many months ago that a Launchpad Admin can turn a public PPA into a private PPA provided that it has never had any packages uploaded yet.
<maxb> You probably want to file a question (last link in the topic)
<delmicbv> Thanks maxb
<delmicbv> I'll open a question in launchpad for a public PPA to turn into a private one...
<bjsnider> the build farm page says it's restricted and i can't view it
<dobey> bjsnider: it happens sometimes due to a bug in launchpad, when a private build is happening. it'll go back to normal when it's not building something private
<bjsnider> k, now it works
#launchpad 2013-06-12
<magicalchicken> Hey. I was wondering if anyone could help me with launchpadlib, I am trying to retrieve the blueprints for a project, but I cannot find a collection or entry for blueprints in the api spec.
<cjwatson> magicalchicken: The API calls them "specifications"; and you need to use the devel API version to get all blueprints for a project
<cjwatson> project.all_specifications
<cjwatson> or .valid_specifications etc.
<magicalchicken> cjwatson: Thanks
<tlonim> is it possible add more columns to milestone page - like tags etc.
#launchpad 2013-06-13
<mitya57> Hi, can anybody please look at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/llvm-toolchain-3.3/1:3.3-1~exp1/+build/4665899 ?
<mitya57> It hung, but for some reason it is not killed
<mitya57> (the message is not updated since yesterday)
<czajkowski> mitya57: do you want it killed so you can restart it ?
<mitya57> czajkowski: yes, please
<mitya57> (though it not being killed is probably a bug)
<cjwatson> mm, I think that is a bug, I've seen terminated-for-inactivity-but-not-killed in other cases recently
<czajkowski> mitya57: build has been cancled and you can retry it now
<mitya57> czajkowski: thanks, retried
<mitya57> ... and result is the same — kill it again please :)
<kelkoobenoitr> i have 2 source packages p1 and p2, but p2 depends on p1.
<kelkoobenoitr> so doing this:
<kelkoobenoitr> dput p1_version.changes
<kelkoobenoitr> dput p2_version.changes
<kelkoobenoitr> how will launchpad find p1 when it will try to build p2 ?
<kelkoobenoitr> Do i need to do something special ?
<cjwatson> If they're in the same archive, you just need to have appropriate Build-Depends in your debian/control (or Depends, if it's only a run-time relationship)
<kelkoobenoitr> fine then, will try it
<kelkoobenoitr> thx
<mitya57> Hum...?
<mitya57> $ bzr branch ubuntu:raring/qt4-x11
<mitya57> bzr: ERROR: Revision {package-import@ubuntu.com-20120912113236-kd9v96h5ni2wvhe2} not present in "Graph(StackedParentsProvider(bzrlib.repository._LazyListJoin(([CachingParentsProvider(None)], []))))".
<wgrant> mitya57: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bzr/+bug/888615
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 888615 in Bazaar "UDD branch freshness checker breaks on incomplete history" [High,Confirmed]
<wgrant> -Olaunchpad.packaging_verbosity=off
<mitya57> wgrant: thanks!
<mitya57> So can anybody kill https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/llvm-toolchain-3.3/1:3.3-1~exp1/+build/4665899 ?
<mitya57> czajkowski: ^
<czajkowski> again
<czajkowski> mitya57: done
<mitya57> thank you
#launchpad 2013-06-14
<geser> wgrant: in case of "ERROR Exception while processing upload /srv/launchpad.net/builddmaster/incoming/20130613-142213-PACKAGEBUILD-4665899 (OOPS-508392a0f6d76296f54e51a7856c4243)" just retry the build or will the upload trigger it again?
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-508392a0f6d76296f54e51a7856c4243
<wgrant> geser: That's really weird, it looks like it ended up with no changes file.
<wgrant> A retry should work, but I've never seen that before.
<geser> wgrant: ok, will hit retry. and btw: could you apply http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~geser/lp-ftbfs-report/trunk/revision/53 on the ftbfs script you run? thanks (I tried to ping you about it #ubuntuwire but without success)
<wgrant> geser: Whoops, sorry, forgot about that ping
<wgrant> Been a bit busy lately.
<wgrant> geser: That's applied
<wgrant> Thanks.
<rmk> Is there any way to have PPAs keep older versions of packages?
<rmk> For example, keep the last 5 versions, or something similar?
<dobey> rmk: no, there isn't
<rmk> dobey: ok, thanks
#launchpad 2013-06-15
<Luke-Jr> "Since use of implicitly converted pointers is always fatal to the application on ia64, they are errors.  Please correct them for your next upload." <-- crashes Win64 too :(
<Luke-Jr> (which developers are probably a bit more likely to care about than IA-64 which nobody uses..)
<cjwatson> Luke-Jr: Ubuntu developers are probably more likely to care about Ubuntu amd64; it's just not *always* fatal there, only sometimes
<cjwatson> (I don't think it would hurt to amend the message a bit; bug report on launchpad-buildd)
<czajkowski> bigjools: http://battleofhemispheres-estw.eventbrite.co.uk/
<bigjools> czajkowski: that's mad
<czajkowski> bigjools: not sure if it's close to you
<bigjools> czajkowski: about 1000km away
<bigjools> it's in sydney :)
<czajkowski> ah so not a day trip then
<vibhavsinha> hello everybody! I need help with publishing my ppa. I have created a ppa on the website. However, since I am behind my university proxy, I can not publish changes to the ppa. Is there any web interface I can use?
<vibhavsinha> I can only use port 80 and 443. I have been using github https for code
<maxb> You need to upload via FTP or SFTP, there's no other interface
<vibhavsinha> Thanks maxb! Can I create a branch and use  source package recipees to publish from a branch?
<vibhavsinha> I have to read exactly how that works but from the looks of it, I think it can do that
<cjwatson> You still need SSH to push to a branch, unless you mirror it from somewhere else I suppose
<WGG_Sakari> Hello, I have a question about the commercial license for Launchpad. is it per project ? Per user ? Per repo ? I can't seem to find it stated anywhere
<czajkowski> WGG_Sakari: per project
<WGG_Sakari> czajkowski: Thank you :) Thats great to hear
#launchpad 2013-06-16
<Zoohouse> Hello everyone
<Zoohouse> I can't remember how I push my current commits to a new series on launchpad using bzr..
<wgrant> Zoohouse: The series doesn't exist yet?
<Zoohouse> is it: bzr push lp:~userid/project-name/branch-name where branch-name is the series?
<Zoohouse> wgrant, right. I have seires 0.2 out but I want to push to 0.3 which does not exist
<wgrant> Zoohouse: Series and branches are separate, but you can designate a branch as being the main branch for that series. If the series exists but has no branch, you can just 'bzr push lp:PROJECT/SERIES'. If the series doesn't exist yet, you'll want to add it at https://launchpad.net/PROJECT/+addseries.
<Zoohouse> wgrant, I see.. It's been a year since I haven't messed with this..
<Zoohouse> Where's the "Register Trunk" link in launchpad.net? I can't seem to find it...
<wgrant> Register series? https://launchpad.net/PROJECT, "Register a series"
<Zoohouse> wgrant, I would like the put the new series on a new trunk
<wgrant> Zoohouse: I'm not sure what you mean. trunk is itself a series.
<vadi2> Is it possible to change the import location manually? sourceforge changed their URLs
<wgrant> vadi2: Normal users can't, but Launchpad staff can. What's changed/
<vadi2> The sf git url. https://code.launchpad.net/~mudlet-makers/mudlet/mudlet-main-git should now import from git://git.code.sf.net/p/mudlet/cod
<vadi2> git://git.code.sf.net/p/mudlet/code
<wgrant> vadi2: The old URLs seems to still be working. Do they intend to drop them?
<vadi2> It seems I was mistaken, they are working. Nevermind! Haven't heard if they want to drop them.
<mibofra> hi
<mibofra> I've problems with the build machines XD
<mibofra> problems I don't have on my local one
<mibofra> ex.
<mibofra> 1)they can't find the header opus.h so I've to use #include </usr/include/opus/opus.h> instead of <opus.h>
<mibofra> 2) http://paste.ubuntu.com/5770552/
<mibofra> what should I do?
<mibofra> thanks XD
<the_drow> Hi, can anyone walk me through creating a package? I'm trying to create a package for a PPA that will run a python script.
<backfratrack> is there anyone?
<dobey> backfratrack: you need to fix your code and/or packaging to do the right thing. it's not an issue with launchpad
<backfratrack> ok
<oly> hi, can someone tell me how i might fix this issue ? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/142592220/upload_481966_log.txt
<oly> not really sue what its telling me :/
<oly> especially as launchpad is generating the dsc files as part of a recipe, i tried deleting the packages from the ppa but that has nto helped :/
<maxb> oly: It is telling you that the recipe has performed a build with a version string which clashes with a version previously used
<maxb> oly: To fix it you need to make the version generated by the recipe such that will unique for each attempt - either by including data about the branch revisions involved, or by including a timestamp
<oly> maxb thanks, got it sorted and dierent error now :p
#launchpad 2014-06-09
<cr3> hi folks, might there be a coding guideline for launchpad that describes when to use the various logging levels?
<dobey> cr3: in launchpad code itself? #launchpad-dev might be a better place to ping re: developing in launchpad itself
<cr3> dobey: makes sense, thanks!
<aturnwald> Hello, I've got a Problem with Ubuntu 13.10, I Can't install any packages, because the file git-daemon-sysinit is corruped, so does anyone know to help me, please ?
#launchpad 2014-06-10
<__marco> hi, does exist a "demo" project where I can test the launchpad's features?
<__marco> I want to release a project but first I'd like to test in a sendbox
<ersi> Is there any kind of disruptions still going on? I'm getting an aweful lot of Timeout errors on the Translation part of Launchpad.net still. I havn't seen any status messages published since 3 weeks ago on https://identi.ca/launchpadstatus
<wgrant> __marco: https://staging.launchpad.net/ is a copy of production that's reset every week.
<wgrant> ersi: Nothing's particularly worse than normal, but there is a long-standing translations timeout which should get better with some new database servers that we'll be implementing over the next few weeks.
<wgrant> ersi: What is the OOPS ID given on the timeout page?
<ersi> wgrant: To name a few: OOPS-82496f04ed4c542bf391f4cf9a8df675 OOPS-4185b62d8cee3ab8c7f90694d356f721 OOPS-3a8bf5298c30174a45656b8e066bb6cc OOPS-9db6dd9594fa4a8d18b2b6b6484076c8
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-82496f04ed4c542bf391f4cf9a8df675
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-4185b62d8cee3ab8c7f90694d356f721
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-3a8bf5298c30174a45656b8e066bb6cc
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-9db6dd9594fa4a8d18b2b6b6484076c8
<ersi> Holy moly. Didn't expect that. Well then :-)
<ersi> I mean, I know the translation part is a bit more shaky or that Timeout Errors can happen anywhere. It's just that the last week, it's been a hit or a miss everytime you'd click "Save and continue". Sometimes you have to refresh/retry at least five times until a translation lp page loads - so I'm just curious, since there's nothing on identica or the blog :)
<wgrant> Right, those retry issues are mostly due to the aging database servers, and we have shiny new replacement hardware for those that isn't quite commissioned yet. There are also some other issues which we're working on. See my last comment in https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/736005 for gory details.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 736005 in Ubuntu Translations "POFile:+translate timeouts" [Critical,Triaged]
<wgrant> Those URLs work for me, so I suspect it was just a really cold cache.
<ersi> Yeah, they work after a few retries :-)
<wgrant> SSDs and more RAM solve everything.
<wgrant> Hopefully :)
<ersi> Cool, thanks. I'll read up on that, since it's interesting IMO :-)
<ersi> Hehe, yeah :D Shiny hardware be shiny!
<__marco_> haw can I create a branch on the (qa)staging.launchpad.net?
<__marco_> how*
<__marco_> what are the differences between qastaging and qastaging?
<wgrant> __marco_: Nothing :P
<wgrant> But between qastaging and *staging*: mostly that qastaging's DB is refreshed manually
<wgrant> staging's is refreshed each weekend, qastaging's rather more infrequently atm.
<wgrant> As the name suggests, qastaging exists mostly for our devs to test code changes.
<wgrant> For sandbox purposes, all you need to know is the different reset schedule.
<wgrant> __marco_: As for creating branches, 'bzr push lp://staging/~whatever/youd/normally/do'
<__marco_> wgrant: thanks
<CodePulsar> Ubuntu Login user/pass is the same as LaunchPad user/pass ?
<CodePulsar> I see that whenever I change Ubuntu Login password I cannot login into Launchpad with the old password
<CodePulsar> I have to use the password for Ubuntu Login
<cjwatson> They're the same account, yes.  Single sign on.
#launchpad 2014-06-11
<mark06> anyone with problems downloading xz files from launchpad?
<wgrant> mark06: What sort of problems?
<mark06> instead of downloading, it showed the blob on screen
<mark06> on a win7 firefox 29... then I switched to zip
<wgrant> Which URL in particular?
<mark06> I deleted it, so it shouldn't happen? a sec
<mark06> https://launchpad.net/pidgin++/trunk/2.10.9-rs137/+download/Pidgin%202.10.9-RS137%20Source.tar.xz
<wgrant> mark06: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1325642
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1325642 in Launchpad itself "Unknown ProductReleaseFile types assumed to be text/plain" [High,Triaged]
<mark06> thanks!
<lazyPower> I think i broke launchpad
<lazyPower> https://code.launchpad.net/charms - is giving me a timeout all of a sudden after i pushed a charm to the project.
<dobey> just laoded here
<dobey> but 2764 is one hell of a lot of branches :-/
<lazyPower> Thats the charm store for you
<lazyPower> :)
<lazyPower> i may have been trying to load while it was ingesting, no idea. but it did indeed just pop backu p for me. Thanks for the confirmation dobey
<dobey> well, with that many branches, there might be some timeouts occurring every now and then on that page
<mark06> btw, why did juju move to github? it's just... *odd*
<dobey> ask #juju
<mark06> I thought the boss would know
<cjwatson> lazyPower: We're just rolling out new code, so possibly there was a bit of a load spike.
<cjwatson> But indeed it seems fine now.
#launchpad 2014-06-12
<sonn> Hi everyone
<sonn> Does anyone know if launchpad translation supports parent language?
<wgrant> sonn: It doesn't.
<sonn> Thank wgrant
<sonn> Do you have any suggestion of auto-creating child language translations from its parent translations?
<sonn> wgrant^^
<sonn> Can I write a script to automatically create a child language then push it to launchpad
<wgrant> sonn: I don't know a huge amount about translations, but the only facility Launchpad Translations provides for this is the "use <some language> as a guide" feature on the translation page.
<wgrant> You could autogenerate a .po locally, but I don't know if that's how other projects do it.
<wgrant> I don't think it is.
<sonn> I will have a look at the "use <some language> as a guide" feature
<sonn> thank wgrant again
<jose> wgrant: hey, is there a way to finish branching lp:lp? my connection always get terminated
<wgrant> jose: How're you attempting to branch it? And is it inside a shared repo, or standalone?
<wgrant> At which stage does it time out?
<jose> I was following the install instructions, to get LP up and running, and in the part where it branches (like halfway through) I get disconnected
<jose> I use the automagic script
<wgrant> Hmmmmmm
<wgrant> jose: try 'bzr branch http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~launchpad-pqm/launchpad/devel ~/launchpad/lp-branches/preseeding', then retry rocketfuel-setup
<wgrant> You can remove the preseeding dir afterwards.
<jose> sure, let's give it a try :)
<jose> I'll let you know how it goes, thanks!
<wgrant> Also, are you using LXC? https://dev.launchpad.net/Running/LXC
<wgrant> If not, you should.
<wgrant> Keeps things more self-contained.
<shadeslayer> could someone tell me what package OOPS-275cc9608effb37a8356bee5a5e5391d refers to
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-275cc9608effb37a8356bee5a5e5391d
<wgrant> shadeslayer: It was kde-baseapps, but the copy completed successfully. That OOPS was caused by a second jobrunner somehow racing with another to take that job, and crashing when they both tried to obtain the lock.
<cjwatson> shadeslayer,wgrant: That's bug 1314569.
<ubot5> bug 1314569 in Launchpad itself "PCJ race between process-job-source.py and celery can generate OOPS" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1314569
<shadeslayer> cheers, thx
#launchpad 2014-06-13
<zyga> hey, is staging.launchpad.net expected to work with 2FA tokens?
<zyga> I can log in normally except where it rejects my 2FA tokens I use on normal launchpad
<wgrant> zyga: LP staging uses SSO staging, which naturally needs a different 2FA device.
<wgrant> Webops can set you up on staging SSO, or you can use qastaging.launchpad.net with prod SSO
<zyga> wgrant: ah, thanks for the explanation, so what's the best way for using 'dummy' launchpad? is qastaging connected to the production database?
<wgrant> zyga: Connected how?
<wgrant> staging and qastaging both start from snapshots of production. staging is refreshed weekly, qastaging manually less often.
<zyga> wgrant: IIRC staging uses a copy
<zyga> wgrant: ah ok
<zyga> wgrant: I don't want to pollute production
<oSoMoN> hi all
<oSoMoN> I’m getting timeouts when trying to register a new recipe for a branch (at https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/webbrowser-app/trunk/+new-recipe), is this a known issue?
<wgrant> That's possibly https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1201984
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1201984 in Launchpad itself "SourcePackageRecipe:+index and Archive:+copy-packages time out when there are many potential target PPAs" [Critical,In progress]
<wgrant> But we need an OOPS ID to determine that.
#launchpad 2014-06-14
<mapreri> timeout while trying to open https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+subscribedbugs (OOPS-0e8576ab2cefe704beba72ed22a82a27)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-0e8576ab2cefe704beba72ed22a82a27
#launchpad 2014-06-15
<anon34856934> launchpad down cannot get to launchpad.net or add ppas?
<wgrant> One of our datacentres has gone missing, we're investigating.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad down; fixing | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<anon34856934> gone missing? that doesn't sound good
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: LAUNCHPAD IS DOWN; fixing | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<user934> Launchpad down for anyone else?
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: LAUNCHPAD IS DOWN due to DC issues; fixing | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<user934> Aha :D
<treos> reading is rough
<anon34856934> yep, down down down. this sucks just as im adding a ppa to my system
<mirkos93> launchpad.net is down?
<mirkos93> (hello)
<tom2> yes
<tom2> if you read the title you will see that
<tom2> ;P
<mirkos93> ahahah, sorry, you're right :)
<Kyle_B_09> Anyone have a suggestion for an alternative to synapse?
<veeman> crap, well I guess my WinUSB download will have to wait another day
<Jesse_V> down due to DC issues? What does DC stand for in this context?
<tom2> datacenter
<Kyle_B_09> I believe its datacenter
<Jesse_V> ah, thanks
<Arslak> from https://launchpad.net/
<Arslak> Please try again
<Arslak> Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server.
<Arslak> Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on Freenode.
<Jesse_V> yep, I was just checking in because of that
<tom2> read the title
<Arslak> Thanks for your patience.
<anon34856934> Washington DC i think he means?
<Jesse_V> I read the title, that's why I ask
<Jesse_V> thanks guys, and good luck
<Lingo> still not working here in Northern California.
<wgrant> topic....
<anon34856934> good luck with the datacenter, my DLs/PPAs will have to wait. going to bed
<virtualroadside> launchpad down?
<virtualroadside> ah, I see the title. :)
<PatrickDickey> Well I guess I don't need to report that I'm getting server issues when connecting. Is there any ETA on when it'll be fixed yet?
<zeus86> hi
<zeus86> im sure you're hearing this often at the moment, but any idea how long it takes until launchpad is up again?
<stgraber> no
<ethanbmnz> Is bugs.launchpad.net down?
<virtualroadside> see title
<stgraber> see topic
<ethanbmnz> Thanks
<zeus86> is there a way to add PPAs while launchpad is down? because trying to add some throws errors. or are they hosted directly at launchpad?
<wgrant> zeus86: ppa.launchpad.net still works
<wgrant> add-apt-repository won't, because it talks to launchpad.net to get the signing key fingerprint.
<zeus86> ah, k...
<wgrant> If you have the PPA on another machine already, you could check its apt keyring to find the relevant fingerprint, then add the PPA to /etc/apt/sources.list and use 'apt-key adv' to get its key manually.
<marduk191> Alrighty, topic answered my question lol. nice
<genii> Ah, DC issues.
<virtualroadside> when I read DC, I think 'domain controller', and then laugh because it would be hilarious if launchpad was running on a Windows Server
<virtualroadside> in which case fixing the problem would be easy, just restart it ;)
<genii> I suppose there is no timeline yet
<wgrant> Yeah, Launchpad's just a UI for Active Directory :)
<wgrant> Every bug is a user, every project is an OU.
<zeus86> wgrant: unfortunately i dont have the keys i need anywhere on an other machine, but i'll take a look, if i dont find them i'd rather shall go to bed for as it is ~5am here^^
<Phntms> Launchpad seems down for a while
<wgrant> topic
<genii> So it's been down roughly 3 hours now?
<stgraber> no, slightly over an hour
<stgraber> (an hour and 5 minutes)
<genii> stgraber: OK, thanks
<genii> Weird, the /topic timestamp is 01:52 UTC of 15th which put it at 19:52 the 14th my time (EDT) and it's 22:52  here now. That would indicate 3 hours
<wgrant> It's 02:53 UTC now
<wgrant> 01:52 - 4h is 21:52
<wgrant> And EDT is -4
<rafael> site out??
<wgrant> topic
<Guest28665> site launchpad out ?
<wgrant> read the topic??
<Guest28665> no
<genii> Ah, I got the timezones mixed up
 * genii makes more coffee
<Dinsmoor> Just here to let you guys know that Launchpad is down.
<psusi> just came in for the same reason, then noticed the topic ;)
<Dinsmoor> The entire domain launchpad.net is nonfunctional.
<Dinsmoor> That's all.
<wgrant> Read the topic.
<psusi> DC = Domain Controller?
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: LAUNCHPAD IS DOWN due to datacentre issues; fixing | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<psusi> ahh
<psusi> when I was an intern at a big company doing it/networking I crashed the main l3 switch by watching the statistics counters for a few minutes... entire datacenter down, lots of pagers going off... not a good scene... fortunately, a simple reboot fixed it.
<CountryfiedLinux> hey y'all
<CountryfiedLinux> So I guess I shouldn't ask what everyone else is asking? When???! haha. Really, any ETA?
<CountryfiedLinux> Tonight or tomorrow maybe?
 * psusi fires up "everything is awesome" from the lego movie
<jjox> we have staff heading to the DC atm - don't know yet details of what's going on unfortunately.
<Peng> no remote hands?
<Artemis3> no panic button?
<lifeless> Peng: real world latency
<Peng> If the remote hands are higher-latency than driving out there, maybe they need to be upgraded?
<Peng> ... well, it is pretty late
<bloom1> Is Launchpad broken for anyone else?
<wgrant> read the topic
<Peng> bloom1: /topic
<dobey> everyone else yes
<bloom1> Oh okay
<Artemis3> http://static5.bytecolumn.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/TheDilbertDisasterRecoveryPlan.png
<psusi> lol
<CountryfiedLinux> So what if launchpad is never fixed? Would that mean no more ppa and no more ubuntu.com?
<CountryfiedLinux> Just making conversation...
<cuddylier> I guess so
<cuddylier> ubuntu.com is in the same datacentre as launchpad though
<cuddylier> I think
<cuddylier> Hence why both are down
<CountryfiedLinux> See what happens when ya don't diversify? :P
<shimizukawa> Can't connect to https://launchpad.net/
<haobug> https://launchpad.net/ looks down.
<cuddylier> Yes it is
<cuddylier> https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus
<tsega> Is the launchpad.net working properly, I'm getting a weird error page
<stgraber> see topic
<cuddylier> https://twitter.com/launchpadstatus
<tsega> cuddylier: thanks
<isaacdownlow> Is there currently a known problem accessing ppa's and Launchpad sites?
<isaacdownlow> nvrmind, read the topic.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: LAUNCHPAD IS DOWN due to an upstream network failure -- no ETA | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
 * PatrickDickey thinks the channel bot should PM everyone on join, and tell them that launchpad is down...
<wgrant> Well, if people can't read the topic they're probably not going to read a PM :(
<avryn> hahaha
<avryn> ^
<avryn> most of them seem to read it... just not until AFTER they ask why its down...
<CountryfiedLinux> avryn, Perhaps they just come in wanting an immediate answer and then do some digging as they wait a response, and then a minute later "Oh, that's why...).
<avryn> CountryfiedLinux - yep. i probably would have done the same thing had i not hit the ubuntu channel and seen the news first to be perfectly honest :P
<prometheanfire> no way to get source files? like https://launchpad.net/keystone/icehouse/2014.1.1/+download/keystone-2014.1.1.tar.gz ?
<PatrickDickey> prometheanfire probably not until launchpad is back up.
<jadergabriel> hello
<jadergabriel> good morning
<prometheanfire> boooo
<prometheanfire> need it to release a cve fix
<cloudnull> prometheanfire: from github https://github.com/openstack/keystone/releases/tag/2014.1.1
<Peng> ouch
<avryn> jadergabriel - good evening!
<prometheanfire> cloudnull: I need the launchpad release
<prometheanfire> cloudnull: and hi
<jadergabriel> i'm find the translate teams!
<jadergabriel> its possible?
<prometheanfire> cloudnull: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=513086 :D
<ubot5> bugs.gentoo.org bug 513086 in Vulnerabilities "sys-auth/keystone: privilege escalation through trust chained delegation (CVE-2014-3476) (OSSA 2014-018)" [Trivial,In_progress]
<cloudnull> ah , too bad . well it was worth a thought
<Peng> Can you find the patch from some other distro's bug tracker?
<Peng> If that's what yo're looking for?
<prometheanfire> yarp
<prometheanfire> I try to tell people to use the git releases anyway (stable/icehouse for instance)
<humbertowoody> Is launchpad.net up??
<humbertowoody> I can't add a ppa DD:
<jjox> see topic
<humbertowoody> oohhh
<humbertowoody> Sorry :DD
<humbertowoody> Kinda idiot hahaha
<humbertowoody> I hope it'll be solved fast :)
<prometheanfire> we all do :P
<demkeela> Anyone got problems connecting to launchpad and kernel.ubuntu.com?
<Peng> topic
<demkeela> Oh... didn't read that... sorry`
<soulmata> is there an alternative list of all U.S. ubuntu mirrors outside of launchpad? friend google showed me nothing useful.
<Peng> Should be one on ubuntu.com, but I don't know if it's up either.
<ambiguousvoid> So first of all launchpad seems to be down?
<CountryfiedLinux> ambiguousvoid, TOPIC
<CountryfiedLinux> ^^
<ambiguousvoid> second the link on the page where is says its down links to a mibbit chat which freenode then says they no longer accept connections from mibbit so someone should probably get on changing that
<ambiguousvoid> but alright
<dcn3> aight so I'm assuming from the motd that launchpad being down is a known problem
<hachre> safe assumption I would say :)
<dcn3> alright, thanks for being on it guys
<miika> I have been getting an error page when accessing launchad web interface for a while now (over 30 minutes), and no confirmation email from uploading package there
<wgrant> read the topic.
<Fyr> exit
<miika> ah, thanks
<bje_> "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server."
<bje_> (and has been for 15 minutes or more)
<StevenK> bje_: Read the topic
<bje_> sorry :)
<CountryfiedLinux> Earlier I installed Ubuntu for the first time in a long time. First thing first after updates and a few installed apps was add my trusty webpud8, noobslab, and pipelight ppa. A minute later "uh-oh, this ain't good" Now I wait :P
<dsafsfsafafesaf> I know the topic says that launchpad is down but is there a mirror for ppas? :(
<wgrant> ppa.launchpad.net still works fine.
<wgrant> But add-apt-repository needs to talk to launchpad.net to get the signing key, so it won't work right now.
<Nothing_Much> Hello, is Launchpad down?
<Peng> yes
<Nothing_Much> grr
<Nothing_Much> darn
<Nothing_Much> thanks
<Random1> so like
<Random1> i tried to add the repo and had problems
<wgrant> See the topic.
<Random1> and then i saw the topic
<ScottK> wgrant: You need a bot.
<Random1> and came here to cry away
<wgrant> I am a bot!
<hachre> lol
<hachre> :)
<Random1> cuz i figure my tears will speed up the fix
 * Random1 donates tears to help speed up the reboot of launchpad
<joshtau> you can use the tears to make glue to make sure the ethernet cable stays plugged in
<Random1> so does this happen allot with launchpad?
<Nothing_Much> Random1: not necessarily
<Nothing_Much> also *a lot
<Nothing_Much> sorry
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: LAUNCHPAD IS DOWN due to an upstream network failure -- ETA 08:00 UTC | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<isNoOp> Hey folks.  In cloud-init, is it possible to write arbitrary files with the contents of a URL?
<wgrant> isNoOp: This is the channel for launchpad.net. You might want #ubuntu-server.
<isNoOp> Roger, thanks.
<DarkDragon> "Please try again" - "Sorry, there was a problem connecting to the Launchpad server. Try reloading this page in a minute or two. If the problem persists, let us know in the #launchpad IRC channel on freenode. Thanks for your patience."
<DarkDragon> -> still persists
<wgrant> Read the topic.
<DarkDragon> ah thanks
<Random1> ya.. wgrant broke it :(
<Random1> spilled a whole cup on the server
<Random1> of coffee
<DarkDragon> :-D
<Random1> is okay tho
<Random1> as punishment, no coffee for wgrant for life!
<wgrant> :(
<avryn> ouch
<DarkDragon> I can't stop laughing, this made my day :-D ..
 * CountryfiedLinux is going to make a pot of coffee now brb
 * PatrickDickey is going to run and get food....
 * PatrickDickey is now away - Reason : 
 * Peng is now playing: >:(
<CountryfiedLinux> back
<CountryfiedLinux> thanks for the idea
<ohjeyyy> uhh hello,  the pcsx2 launchpad isn't working
<wgrant> Read the topic.
<ohjeyyy> said I should let you guys know
<ohjeyyy> oooooooooh ok cool
<Random1> wgrant do u ever get tired of repeating that? lol
<wgrant> On rare occasion.
<Random1> patience of a saint :D
<DarkDragon> :-D
<DarkDragon> well maybe the note should be removed if you already know
<CountryfiedLinux> I think I'm gonna stay in this chat and await PPA safe confirmation :)
<fito> So I was in the mood for dealing with some trolling bugs, but as LP is down, I need to find something else to do right now... :-P
<aaasssddd> Is there a problem with launchpad?
<avryn> check the topic
<CountryfiedLinux> Launchpad is that pilot on Ducktales.
<DarkDragon> lol
<avryn> hah
<DarkDragon> the one who always crashes the plane?
<CountryfiedLinux> yep
<DarkDragon> lol
<avryn> hahah
<CountryfiedLinux> makes sense, Launchpad crashed :P
<CountryfiedLinux> go figure
 * PatrickDickey is no longer away - Gone for 30 mins 19 secs
<DarkDragon> wow this channel is very active for a sunday morning
<DarkDragon> :-P
<Iamgoofball> colon dash P
<avryn> well... launchpad crashes.. and then people get bored...
<CountryfiedLinux> Yeah, I really picked the wrong day to install Ubuntu. Maybe I should have done it a day before when I thought about it, or today later after Launchpad is back up.
<vincent_c> Launchpad back up, yippee
<wgrant> Things should indeed be mostly back now, but I can't promise yet that they won't go down again for a bit.
<Random1> wgrant i'll hold u to that empty promise!
<wgrant> :)
<Random1> why isn't there like a p2p version of repos?
<Random1> repo go down, 10,000+~ computers online all together have everything repo had x 100
<Random1> or more
<Random1> seems like allot of resources just laying around everyones PC's where just a lil bit from everyone would = a failsafe no redo down ever solution for everyone for anyone that wanted to design a p2p solely for this (like bittorrent just crafted for this purpose only)
<Peng> call it... gittorrent
<infinity> Random1: Which "repos" are you referring to?
<infinity> archive.ubuntu.com was fine through all of this (or should have been).  ppa.lp.net could perhaps use some redundancy.
<wgrant> ppa.launchpad.net didn't go down, though.
<wgrant> Just the key retrieval when adding a new PPA.
<infinity> wgrant: Sure, but ppa.lp.net not going away is just sheer luck of it having not been in the wrong datacentre.
<wgrant> Right.
<jackpot_2001> LP came up for me...
<wgrant> Yep, just checking that everything's healthy before I remove the "EVERYTHING IS BROKEN" announcements.
<infinity> wgrant: I got some sadness pages a few times when reenabling builders, but I think everything's settled now.
<infinity> Oh, but I have to re-enable the builders again. :P
<wgrant> That might have been conflicting with me :P
<infinity> Oh, no, still getting sadness pages.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<wgrant> :(
<wgrant> 502s?
<infinity> 503.
<infinity> "Technically, this is a 503 error and has been caused by our database having temporary operational issues. "
<infinity> Yeah, I hit that about 50% of the time on $builder/+edit
<wgrant> Oh, that one
<wgrant> So you know how I changed the topic
<wgrant> ...
<wgrant> We're going down again for a few more minutes to fix one last thing.
<infinity> Heh.
<wgrant> And this *will* take absolutely everything down, include ppa.launchpad.net
<wgrant> So infinity wins this time.
<infinity> FSVO "wins".
<lifeless> wgrant: up now?
<wgrant> lifeless: Right now? Yes. In ten minutes? Maybe.
<lifeless> ok, time to remove the downtime notice in the openstack channels I think
<StevenK> I'd hold off
<CountryfiedLinux> Yay I can add PPA now :D
<avryn> oh hey look... things came back to life while i was playing xbox
<avryn> sweet
<CountryfiedLinux> Maybe I'll just go ahead and add this chat to chat with cool peeps
<DarkDragon> I also want to have time for playing xbox :-(
<DarkDragon> I want to be young enough to play xbox :-( but I'm already 25 years old :-(
<CountryfiedLinux> PS4 here :D
<CountryfiedLinux> The PS3 only does everything, and now the PS4 only does gaming.
<CountryfiedLinux> can't even access media from a usb stick
<CountryfiedLinux> I have to bring my laptop into the living room and HDMI it to my TV to watch video downloads.
<CountryfiedLinux> WTH Sony?!
<CountryfiedLinux> At least give us wireless media streaming
<CountryfiedLinux> like with the PS3
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: LP OFFLINE 08:00-08:20 UTC | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<DarkDragon> Well I should have stayed at work
<DarkDragon> I'm student now :-(
<DarkDragon> then I could have bought a PS4
<avryn> you have WAY too many "sleep" in that statement
<avryn> game game learn learn work work work game game sleep
<avryn> or something like that
<DarkDragon> lol but my parents bring me to bed at 09:15PM
<avryn> :P
<DarkDragon> and I need to stand up at 05:00 AM, because of the university
<avryn> errrr
<DarkDragon> 30 kilometers one way
<avryn> i umm
<avryn> usually arranged my schedule so that i never had class before noon
<avryn> and usually packed them all into tuesday thursdays at that
<avryn> but that was 2 years ago already... good old full time work since then
<DarkDragon> well yes, I also did that during the bachelor, but now I've decided to do the master
<DarkDragon> and then I said .. I'll do all the good stuff for good people
<DarkDragon> not the easiest stuff
<DarkDragon> more risky things
<avryn> so so... problem A: too much sleep... problem B: too much school!
<DarkDragon> yep
<avryn> we've determined the causes of your lack of gaming time
<avryn> lol
<liuxg> hi, I cannot connect to launchpad. does the server have problems?
<avryn> err
<avryn> topic
<DarkDragon> good, let's also do an HAZOP to identify more causes ;-D or an event tree analysis
<avryn> liuxg: "wgrant has changed the topic to: LP OFFLINE 08:00-08:20 UTC"
<avryn> ORRRR
<avryn> we could just play xbox
<avryn> !
<wgrant> One of our core switches is being very unfriendly, but it's coming back.
<avryn> wgrant has to be a very patient person to sit here and listen to all of us run in panickedly ignoring the topic and going AHHHH whats happening!?
<DarkDragon> :-D
<jolting> The one thing I learned from game servers going down... People like to complain, unfortunately the forum for complaining is down, so here we are.
<avryn> haha
<Fudge> LOl
<streulma> are the core switches down?
<Fudge> wgrant:  FIRST I'VE EXPERIENCED FORUMS AND LP BEIN GDOWN SINCE i STARTED ON uBUNTU 8.04
<DarkDragon> IRC is really better than a forum ... the experts have to repeat themselves, as not everyone sees what has been written before - "occupational therapy"
<avryn> streumla "wgrant> One of our core switches is being very unfriendly, but it's coming back."
<avryn> that was... umm... 5min ago
<wgrant> Saying "Read the topic" really cuts my APM
<avryn> wgrant i just copy and paste you over and over again... it works :P
<jolting> Good work avryn
<DarkDragon> maybe someone could write a bot script always telling "Read the topic" when someone joins the channel
<avryn> i doubt it would help
<DarkDragon> now we can idle again
<cheater> ppa.launchpad.net still down
<avryn> alright.. birds and chirping and its starting to get light out... time for bed... good luck with the switches wgrant! later countryfiedlinux and darkdragon... thanks for keeping the night entertaining!
<CountryfiedLinux> later avryn
<DarkDragon> ;-) no problem avryn, good night
<anon123> hey all. should http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ also be affected?
<anon123> launchpad seems to be fine now
<anon123> but http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ seems to be down
<wgrant> Both of our London datacentres have had major connectivity issues today, and one of them isn't quite entirely back yet.
<jolting> everythings affected and things are up and down
<anon123> ah, thanks jolting. i'll just wait then
<silvea12> Do any of you know any mirrors of software that is hosted on launchpad that I can use in the meantime?
<silvea12> Any common backup sites and such?
<CountryfiedLinux> this isn't good for business...
<wgrant> launchpad.net is back. Only ppa.launchpad.net should still be down.
<CountryfiedLinux> bet the Canonical folks aren't too happy right now
<CountryfiedLinux> still can't update
<silvea12> Same here mate, same here...
<silvea12> Oh hey! I have finally found where to grab debs other than from the ppa's!
<cheater> ppa.launchpad.net still down :(
<randee> Hey guys, anyone knows, when ppa.launchpad.net is reup?
<cheater> randee: they've been working on launchpad.net an hour ago, so maybe ppa will be back up soon.
<randee> cheater: yeah, thanks, hopefully :) just need nodejs and want to start working. don't want to install it manually :D
<silvea12> Imma go afk, and set up an automated thing to let you guys know when ppa is responding to pings. Brb
<randee> awesome, thanks!
<silvea12> [AUTOMATED] This is a test of the PPA online notification system. Please ignore this.
<aviad> hello?
<randee> hi
<aviad> Is there a known problem with  http://ppa.launchpad.net?
<aviad> i can't seem to be able to reach it and my PPAs fail to apt-get update
<DarkDragon> yes
<aviad> oh
<DarkDragon> switch problem
<aviad> not to presure, but is there an ETA?
<DarkDragon> event tree analysis?
<aviad> estimated time of arrival... as in when will it be back
<aviad> again, no rush
<DarkDragon> not yet, the whole launchpad network was down until 08:51 UTC
<aviad> IC...
<aviad> well thank you, we'll wait
<aviad> keep up the good work you guys... thank you.
<k3rn3lp4n1c> Hello all and good morning! How soon can we expect LP back online?
<wgrant> Launchpad is back except for ppa.launcpad.net.
<wgrant> We don't have an ETA for ppa.launchpad.net quite yet.
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: ppa.launchpad.net offline due to network failure; no ETA yet | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<k3rn3lp4n1c> Thanks @wgrant
<streulma> also archive.canonical.com is offline
<silvea12> [AUTOMATED] It appears that ppa.launchpad.net is online, according to ping test!
<silvea12> Aaand it's correct! :D
<robertzaccour> ok it's back up now :)
<robertzaccour> successfully updated
<randee> awesome! :) thanks, guys! :)
<cheater> ppa is up
<scam_> Thanks, works
<silvea12> btw... "retcode=1; while [ $retcode -eq 1 ]; do ping -c 1 -W 5 ppa.launchpad.net; retcode=$?; done; onUpCommandHere"
<silvea12> Pretty much what my bot did
<k3rn3lp4n1c> Thanks
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<Zackio> t
<Zackio> uh, oops
<mark06> can anyone help with this? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/249542
<sonn> Hi everyone
<sonn> I have a question related to translation
<sonn> Can I define a new language in my project?
#launchpad 2015-06-08
<sidi> I've just built an architecture-indepedent package on my PPA using Architecture: all, and LP only shows an amd64 build (https://code.launchpad.net/~ucl-cs-study-devs/+archive/ubuntu/multitasking-study/+packages, zeitgeist-chrome-datasource), does that mean that the i386 architecture will use the amd64 package or does that mean I did something wrong?
<dobey> sidi: it only builds on a single architecture
<dobey> sidi: the binary package will be installable on all
<dobey> there's no need to build it on all architectures since it is arch-indep
<sidi> dobey, ah I see! So the amd64 indicates the arch of the build bot and not the target arch
<cjwatson> Correct
<sidi> Thanks!
<dobey> yep
<sidi> Ok now I have a much weirder problem. I'm building my own glib2 package, directly forked from the vivid release one. My own code is mostly contained into gio and builds well. I get failures to build the package during dh_test. I get an error ("missing test plan") right after the test PASS: gdatetime 37 /GDateTime/to_utc in the build log (https://launchpadlibrarian.net/201883914/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-amd64.glib2.0_2.44.0-1ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz), except I d
<sidi> id not touch gdatetime.c at all, or gdatetime's test case (bzr diff agrees with me on this one). So I'm running the exact same code and test as the Ubuntu glib package which builds without an error. I'm not sure if the question is for here or #glib, but what could be the cause of this? The error reliably occurs at that point on the PPA and my local build bot.
<sidi> (I believe it's a GLib error, though)
<cjwatson> sidi: This isn't Launchpad-specific at all.  I expect you'd have a better change of getting a good answer somewhere that knows about the package you're building.
<cjwatson> I think the original error message is a little higher up:
<cjwatson> GLib:ERROR:/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.44.0/./glib/tests/gdatetime.c:674:test_GDateTime_now_utc: assertion failed (tm.tm_sec == g_date_time_get_second (dt)): (1 == 2)
<cjwatson> But I'm not a GLib expert.
<sidi> cjwatson, I'm talking with them right now. I'm just curious why the Ubuntu package built because I get the error both on the PPA buildbot and locally, but I reckon that's most likely a glib issue
<cjwatson> Perhaps different version of a build-dependency, or perhaps some other skew you didn't notice in your source packages.  Run debdiff on both source packages, and diff the build logs.
<sidi> Are all the build bots running the exact same configuration?
<cjwatson> All the PPA builders are, but the Ubuntu builders are on an older kernel.
<cjwatson> (for the moment)
<cjwatson> It's possible that that's the cause, though you should first try building the actual Ubuntu source package locally to confirm.
<sidi> cjwatson, when I use the exact same package as the Ubuntu one I still get the error
<sidi> I'm double checking by redownloading the source package from apt (though I was using the same on the same rev number as Ubuntu's source pkg in the test I just did)
<cjwatson> Right, so it could conceivably be to do with running on trusty's kernel, although in that case you'd normally expect it to fail on ppc64el even in Ubuntu.
<cjwatson> You could try 2.45.1-2 from wily and see if it exhibits the same effect.
<sidi> will do that one next
<sidi> it  takes about 20-30 mins per build so I'll be back later and let you know!
<sidi> Do you know the exact kernel versions of both Ubuntu and PPA bots?
<sidi> Might help to debug with upstream
<cjwatson> sidi: They're right there at the top of every build log.
<sidi> oh! Thanks
<cjwatson> Do check for other differences though.
<dobey> sidi: generally, if the package builds fine without your patch, and fails with your patch, then your patch broke something. this is exactly what unit tests are for and why it's failing :)
<cjwatson> dobey: Read harder
<cjwatson> dobey: 16:07 <sidi> cjwatson, when I use the exact same package as the Ubuntu one I still get the error
<dobey> oh
<cjwatson> sidi: Kernel differences do occasionally account for bugs, but the facts that they didn't occur on the ppc64el build (also 3.13) and that gdatetime shouldn't be all that desperately kernel-sensitive both make me a bit sceptical
<cjwatson> But diffing build logs is often a useful tool.
<cjwatson> Or it could be a racy test and you got unlucky in multiple configurations ...
<dobey> and glib is pretty well portable and generally robust at building, too.
<dobey> sidi: btw, your versioning choice is not very friendly either. you'd want to use 2.44.0-1ubuntu3~ppa1 i think, otherwise the ubuntu version will be seen as newer than your ppa version
<cjwatson> Still will be unless you make that +ppa1 not ~ppa1
<dobey> oh, right, should be 3.1~ppa1
<cjwatson> 3+ppa1 is fine too
<cjwatson> And I would not use 3.1~ppa1 unless I were backporting something from 2.44.0-1ubuntu3.1
<cjwatson> Not that it will normally matter but it's better to be in good habits IMO
<dobey> yeah, i guess. i'm just recommending what the launchpad ppa help page recommends, which is "next version with ~foo appended"
<dobey> anyway, time for me to get lunch. bbiab :)
<cjwatson> https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/BuildingASourcePackage#Versioning does not say that.
<cjwatson> There is a bit later about snapshots which says something along those lines, although with a rather dubious over-elaborate example.
<sidi> dobey, cjwatson i wasn't aware of the need for +, thanks for the tip
<sidi> Though I do intend to update the packages if there's a SRU for as long as I need the PPA
<cjwatson> well, + isn't required as such, just a suggestion
<sidi> (by the way, is there any service/method to receive emails when specific Ubuntu packages get updated?)
<cjwatson> anyway, whatever, could go round all day on versions
<cjwatson> sidi: we don't have per-package feeds, sorry - you could subscribe to wily-changes@lists.ubuntu.com etc. and filter the resulting mail firehose
<sidi> hm.. :D
<sidi> cjwatson, actually I'll maintain the PPA only for vivid. I'm doing a field study and the participants will be vivid users. I'm aiming to finish before October
<sidi> is there a ML for SRUs per distro?
<sidi> vivid-changes@.. I premuse?
<sidi> yup
<cjwatson> Indeed.
<cjwatson> wily was just an example.
<dobey> sidi: fwiw, i built the stock glib2.0 source from vivid on a vivid pbuilder here just now, and it built fine.
<sidi> dobey, I managed to get a local build of 2.0_2.44.0-1ubuntu3 from apt-source (the one that failed for me before was 2.44.0-1). I'm waiting for the PPA to build mine, got sidetracked by some grading... Will let you know, but thanks for checking too
<dobey> if you just built 2.44.0-1 before, that's the debian source, not the ubuntu one. glib2.0 has almost always had a patch or two carried on it in ubuntu
<sidi> dobey, i think at that time you had the exact same source
<sidi> this was a tiny bit before vivid's release, on the 30th of march. Looking at the current Ubuntu package's changelog, there was no ubuntu patch applied for 17 days after this package
<sidi> and I seem to recall I had it in my updates before that date
<sidi> I'd need to check with the maintainers to be 100% sure though
<dobey> well, i'm sure you can't have installed an update prior to the update existing
<dobey> :)
<sidi> dobey, what I mean was that I seem to recall my vivid (unstable) update manager proposed 2.44.0-1
<sidi> dobey, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/glib2.0/2.44.0-1/+build/7123078 i think it was built
<sidi> 2015-03-31
<sidi> Well if the problem's fixed with more recent glibs it's probably not worth investigating
<dobey> oh, there's a newer version in vivid-proposed currently too
<sidi> I saw that. I don't remember Ubuntu inner workings very well though, the proposed ones are only for users who enable proposed packages, aren't they?
<sidi> or will they be pushed to all users eventually?
<dobey> it's the staging ground before being pushed out to the updates pocket
<dobey> so once whatever testing necessary is done, and the wait period has passed, it will be an update
<sidi> Ok, so I should build that one too
<dobey> i'm surprised it hasn't been pushed out already though, since it looks like it was uploaded a few weeks ago
<dobey> oh well
<sidi> actually, dobey can I use apt-get source to get packages from other distros?
<sidi> e.g. the proposed for vivid or the WW package?
<dobey> apt-get source will only pull from whatever deb-src lines you have in your sources.list files
<sidi> right
<dobey> bzr branch lp:ubuntu/vivid-proposed/glib2.0 should pull the vivid-proposed source (but you'll need to build the deb source package yourself)
<sidi> so I should download the {orig,debian}.tar.xz and unpack them in a folder and I get the same thing, right?
<dobey> or you can use the pull-lp-source command as well
<dobey> yeah, you can download the source files directly off lp too
<sidi> (i've actually had very weird interactions with bzr branch in the past, getting versions of some packages from ~2012, so I stopped using that)
<sidi> (it seems not all maintainers keep their bzr branches up to date)
<sidi> will pull-lp-source use packages or bzr brancheS?
<cjwatson> The former
<cjwatson> The bzr branches are generally supposed to be auto-imported, but the importer is often broken
<cjwatson> It's not the maintainers' fault in the general case
<sidi> Ah I see
<cjwatson> It's going to be replaced by something git-based in the coming months, hopefully
<dobey> yeah, glib2.0 seems to be up to date, but sometimes the importer will fail to do an import for whatever reason
<cjwatson> Basically, don't bother with the auto-imported bzr branches, regardless of what some misguided documentation currently says
<sidi> wow pull-lp-source is much more enjoyable :-)
<cjwatson> Don't get me wrong, revision control is good, just not good enough to overcome the huge roadblock of being broken a significant percentage of the time ...
<sidi> cjwatson, that's the thing I hate about doing ubuntu packaging. Debian packaging in itself is hard, and there are so many docs that it's hard to find one authoritative source of information that lists *all* the errors and mistakes I can make. Add in Launchpad/bzr  and PPA specifics and it's just hard. If I also had to package for Fedora/CentOS/Mint I would just go insane
<dobey> cjwatson: will importing to git actually fix the problems that plague the importer?
<sidi> I really wish there were git/bzr trees of the original branches, with an added debian folder, and I could navigate through the branch's tags to get the exact package I want
<sidi> then I need to learn fewer tools
<cjwatson> dobey: Yes
<cjwatson> dobey: It's inherently much more reliable, basically due to not having file-ids
<cjwatson> (And misc other things, but that accounts for a lot of it)
<cjwatson> Being able to do reliable parallel imports makes so many things so much easier
#launchpad 2015-06-09
<mpt> Is there a quick way to get a given bug list in plain-text (e.g. CSV) format? I seem to remember this could be done by URL-hacking, but I don’t remember the details
<wgrant> mpt: https://launchpad.net/launchpad/+bugs-text lists IDs, and https://launchpad.net/bugs/1234/+text is the text view of a particular bug.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1234 in Launchpad itself "Gina is an unmaintainable mess of command line options, environment variables and shell scripts" [Medium,Fix released]
<wgrant> But they're pretty much deprecated in favour of the API since about 2007.
<mpt> ah, +bugs-text, that’s perfect, thanks wgrant!
<mpt> That was exactly the level of API I needed. <http://xkcd.com/1481/>
<wgrant> mpt: launchpadlib really isn't that hard, but sure :)
<wgrant> The launchpadlib equivalent is 'from launchpad.launchpad import Launchpad; lp = Launchpad.login_anonymously('production', '+bugs-text equivalent'); for task in lp.projects['launchpad'].searchTasks(): print task.bug.id"
<wgrant> s/launchpad/launchpadlib/
<mpt> LOL
<mpt> (My use case was, “I have these two bug lists open. They include many of the same bug reports. Which reports are only in one or the other?”)
<Robe> ohai!
<Robe> currently trying to get a newly created ppa filled with an initial build. dput completed successfully but I don't see any contend in the ppa, /builders/ doesn't seem to be backlogged
<Robe> is there anything else I should check?
<cjwatson> Robe: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/UploadErrors#The_upload_appears_to_work_but_I_don.27t_get_any_email_about_it
<Robe> thanks!
<cjwatson> In this case you appear to not have registered the signing key
<Robe> yeah, that's it
<Robe> cjwatson: do you know if I have to reupload the package after adding my key or if it gets picked up during the next build cycle?
<Robe> cjwatson: thanks again, building now!
<skay> is there a way for me to create credentials for a team account to use versus a personal account?
<dobey> skay: how do you mean?
<dobey> skay: shared credentials is generally a bad idea, in terms of security
<skay> dobey: I have an app where I work that needs access to private repos
<skay> dobey: no kidding, yeah
<skay> dobey: and rather than use my personal account to generate credentials to deploy the app with, I'd like to have an account associated with my company
<dobey> you should probably create a "team" in launchpad, have that team own whatever it needs to own, and then add anyone who needs that level of access, to that team
<skay> and, since accounts will have is_team true or false based on whether it's team, but otherwise have similar properties, I was wondering if I could generate creds for a team account
<skay> dobey: indeed
<skay> dobey: so, how do I do that? let's say I have a team already
<dobey> then on the team page there is a link to add members. you can add anyone with an lp account to the team
<dobey> so anyone who needs that access, needs to have their own lp account with their own credentials
<skay> dobey: I think I misunderstood you. I'd like to generate an access token for a webapp
<skay> dobey: I don't want to deploy teh company webapp with my personal access tokens for logging in to launchpad
<dobey> skay: then make a new user account that is a bot, and add it to the teams
<skay> fyi, I'm using launchpadlib login_with
<skay> dobey: ah okay. That's what I was thinking I had to do, but wanted to check
<skay> it would be dorky of me to go through the trouble of making a bot if I didn't need to
#launchpad 2015-06-10
<Daviey> Hey, On loggin i'm seeing request for 2FA.. which my account hasn't requested for ~2 years.. I know longer have my 2fa setup.. HALP.
<cjwatson> Daviey: That's an SSO thing; Launchpad doesn't control it.  #canonical-sysadmin may be able to help
<Daviey> cjwatson: Thanks
<cjwatson> There's also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSO/FAQs/2FA#No.2C_I.27m_really_locked_out_of_my_account.__What_should_I_do.3F with contact advice
<Daviey> cjwatson: I didn't know isd was still a think, i'll try that aswell. Thanks
<Daviey> thing*
<wgrant> The team hasn't existed in years, but the channel does, mainly for this reason.
<wgrant> I suspect the 2FA-where-possible flag was turned on for launchpad.net recently. I hadn't realised it wasn't always.
<Daviey> ah
<canned> does anyone know if its possible to search through source code on projects in launchpad?
<dobey> canned: not on launchpard directly. you can maybe use "site:bazaar.launchpad.net" on google or whatever though
<shaderslayer> wgrant: how does one import svn tags into launchpad?
<shaderslayer> for eg. with git branches you specify branch= at the end of the url
<dobey> shaderslayer: git branches are not tags
<shaderslayer> dobey: right, just curious how I can import the code at a specific tag in SVN
<dobey> shaderslayer: svn branches have a different url (/branches/foo/ vs /trunk/ or somthing like that)
<dobey> shaderslayer: i don't think you can import a specific tag, as that would just be a single revision
<shaderslayer> I think just svn/tags/TAG might work
<shaderslayer> since I can check it out
<dobey> yeah if it's a different url, i guess you can
<shaderslayer> we shall find out :)
<dobey> i don't know why you'd want to import a tag though. moving tags is evil to do :)
<shaderslayer> moving tags?
<shaderslayer> no, I needed to import the code at the specific tag
<shaderslayer> and it works
<shaderslayer> so :)
<dobey> yeah, i don't see how importing a specific revision would be particularly useful generally
<dobey> but yeah, i'd expect it to work as it's just a different url for svn :)
<dobey> anyway, time for me to leave. :)
<shaderslayer> ok, how does one import a tag from git :P
<shaderslayer> tag maybe
<shaderslayer> lets try
<cjwatson> append ",branch=refs/tags/foo" I think
<cjwatson> I also think it makes a lot more sense to import the branch that the tag's on, but whatever ...
<shaderslayer> cjwatson: apparently tag= works :)
<shaderslayer> hm, apparently tag worked for a few things, not all of them :(
<shaderslayer> how odd
<shaderslayer> cjwatson: do you have access to modify imports en mass
<shaderslayer> apparently tag= didn't work :(
<shaderslayer> or do I have to go and modify each of them individually
<shaderslayer> cjwatson: oh oh, branch=refs/tags doesn't work
<cjwatson> https://code.launchpad.net/~shashlik/shashlik/protobuf seemed to work?
<cjwatson> Ah, not actually the right commit
<shaderslayer> cjwatson: correct
<cjwatson> I don't know this well enough right now to go making changes
<shaderslayer> cjwatson: okie dokie
<shaderslayer> cjwatson: nist-sip was the one that worked
<shaderslayer> but then I changed it to branch=refs/tags
<shaderslayer> and it broke
<bdmurray> cjwatson: In what case would binaryFileUrls return more than one url?
<cjwatson> bdmurray: I *think* that's theoretical today
<cjwatson> Best to handle it anyway since the internal model allows for it
<bdmurray> cjwatson: okay, thanks.
#launchpad 2015-06-11
<shaderslayer> any clue why this would happen https://launchpadlibrarian.net/208794199/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-i386.shashlik_0-0ubuntu1~ppa1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<shaderslayer> the package with the correct version is in the PPA
<shaderslayer> cjwatson: ^^ any clue?
<teward> shaderslayer: potentially because that version is superseded by the repositories, but I"m not an expert
<teward> (1.4+svn... is greater than the version you specify, by default i think systems install NewestVersion?)
<shaderslayer> surely the dep resolver can install the older version?
<teward> as I said, i'm not an expert, that's just an initial look at it suggesting something like that
<shaderslayer> right
<shaderslayer> hm
<hyperair> hey how do i change a decision to decline someone who tried to join a team?
 * hyperair clicked the wrong button
 * hyperair meant to accept the request
<cjwatson> If you have the ability to do that, you should also be able to just add them to the team directly
<irl> Hi, when a package on Launchpad that has come from Debian but has no changes in Ubuntu has a "Maintainer", what does that actually mean?
<irl> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/direwolf lists some guy called Frank
<irl> but the only time I've ever heard of Frank is the time he tried to link the debian-hams mailing list to his launchpad account.
<cjwatson> irl: That's probably why it's linked to him; at the time when the most recent version of that package was imported, that was the account that debian-hams@lists.debian.org resolved to
<irl> ah ok
<irl> how do i undo this?
<cjwatson> It would fix itself the next time a new version is imported
<irl> ok. is it possible to create a Debian Hams group on launchpad to track bugs and stuff?
<cjwatson> I'm just trying to work out whether it's possible to fix it in its current state without database surgery
<cjwatson> You can create teams freely, sure.  Have a look through help.launchpad.net first to think about how you want to model whatever you're doing
<cjwatson> Yeah, SourcePackageRelease isn't exported on the API, I think this would take database surgery to fix, which I'm loath to do unless we have to
<irl> it's not massively important
<irl> as long as it fixes when i do next upload
<irl> i'm working on an upload for that package right now anyway
<cjwatson> Yep, should do
<irl> "To claim this team, enter one of the e-mail addresses it is associated with. (We are not showing you the list of addresses to protect Debian Hamradio Maintainers's privacy in case you don't run it.) We will e-mail that address to ask for confirmation. "
<irl> that's a problem
<irl> we can't have the mailing list being able to have control over the account
<irl> as it's a public mailing list
<cjwatson> Right, create a new team, don't reuse the existing ~debian-hams
<irl> but then none of the packages would be associated with it?
<cjwatson> So?  Maintainer is informational anyway :)
<cjwatson> You can still subscribe another team to bugs on the package
<irl> seems not very automated
<cjwatson> Full automation via Debian uploads isn't likely to happen; it would be inappropriate for us to auto-subscribe Debian maintainers to Ubuntu bugs on their packages
<cjwatson> Some people want it, some don't
<cjwatson> It would certainly be possible to automate keeping the subscriptions in sync at your end with an API client if you wanted to do that
<cjwatson> But this is a case where the desired outcome varies quite a bit so it's better to have the policy live outside of Launchpad
<irl> i'll look into doing that at some point
<shaderslayer> cjwatson: any news on the git tagging import
#launchpad 2015-06-12
<Laney> Hi, was trying to push to the Ubuntu git repository for a package but I get an error "fatal: remote error: Cannot automatically set the default repository for this target; push to a named repository instead."
<Laney> I don't quite understand the terminology yet - what's it telling me?
<Laney> That I can't push to an unnamed repository and have to use a team instead?
<Laney> I was trying to create the equivalent of the default UDD branch
<cjwatson> Laney: We don't have everything hooked up properly for package repositories yet
<cjwatson> Laney: I think we need to work out what to do with permissions for them - like, anyone who can upload the package should be able to push to the default repository
<cjwatson> Laney: What's the package so I can give a recommendation for the time being?
<Laney> Indeed. OK, so it's just not there yet - that's fine.
<Laney> gst-plugins-base1.0
<cjwatson> Laney: Maybe git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-base1.0 then
<cjwatson> That's ~ubuntu-desktop's default repository for that source package
<cjwatson> You're one of the first people using package repositories, so expect misc oddities
<Laney> Seems to have pushed, at least
 * Laney looks for this on the web UI
<cjwatson> It should be https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-base1.0, but that isn't hooked up yet
<cjwatson> See oddities
<cjwatson> But https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/ubuntu/+source/gst-plugins-base1.0/+git/gst-plugins-base1.0 works
<Laney> Nod, I was trying the former
<Laney> Hmm. I wonder how to mangle gbp.conf.
<cjwatson> (The latter's the unique name, but once everything is hooked up you'll only have to use that fully-qualified form for personal repositories (equiv of +junk) and for some cases where you're doing odd things)
<Laney> I'm pushing ubuntu:master
<leftyfb> Is there any sort of rss feed that triggers on any updates to any of the bugs you're subscribed to? Not just status for bugs like http://feeds.launchpad.net/~leftyfb/latest-bugs.atom
<cjwatson> I don't believe so.  The bug feed template only contains id, title, target display name, importance, status.
<cjwatson> ICBW but my instinct is that generating a much more detailed feed would be very expensive in terms of database workload.
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: poke?
<cjwatson> shadeslayer: I'd suggest you ask wgrant about the bzr-git tag import thing; I don't know it well enough
<shadeslayer> wgrant: poke poke, how does one import git tags into bzr launchpad
<wgrant> shadeslayer: That should work automatically for any tags that are in the imported branch's history.
<shadeslayer> wgrant: right, but I want to specifically checkout a tag
<wgrant> shadeslayer: I don't think it's possible to directly import a tag.
<shadeslayer> oh :(
<shadeslayer> means scripterooing on my side
<dobey> yeah, i think it only works with svn by virtue of how svn itself works
<dobey> i don't think lp code importing is designed to generally work that way
<shadeslayer> *nod*
#launchpad 2015-06-13
<shadeslayer> wgrant: just so that I get this right, there's no webui for git repos just yet right
<cjwatson> shadeslayer: There is certainly a web UI, although some bits aren't hooked up quite correctly yet.  What piece do you think is missing?
<wgrant> shadeslayer: It depends on what you mean by that. There's always been UI for the repos themselves, but there wasn't always a way to find them.
<shadeslayer> I just pushed a repo to lp:~shashlik/packaging
<wgrant> (and some of the ways to find them won't be on prod until next week)
<shadeslayer> but I'm not sure where the webui for viewing it is
<wgrant> shadeslayer: That's the packaging project.
<wgrant> Did you really mean that?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> no xD
<wgrant> The LP project model hasn't changed; this isnt' GitHub.
<wgrant> If you want a project repo, push to lp:~person-or-team/project
<cjwatson> You can see it by going to https://code.launchpad.net/~shashlik/packaging and selecting "View Git repositories", but as wgrant says you pushed it to the wrong place.
<wgrant> If you want a personal repo, push to lp:~person-or-team/+git/some-personal-name
<wgrant> (and there are also package repos, which are a little more complicated as we don't know exactly how they should work yet)
<cjwatson> Fortunately you can delete repositories now ;-)
<shadeslayer> wait, so if I want to push to ~shashlik/shashlik/packaging, where does one push
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: yeah deleted :)
<cjwatson> https://code.launchpad.net/~shashlik/packaging/+git/packaging has the link
<wgrant> shadeslayer: What does that mean?
<shadeslayer> wgrant: ~shashlik team, shashlik project, repo called packaging
<wgrant> You want a separate repo named 'packaging' inside the shashlik project?
<shadeslayer> ( same as bzr )
<shadeslayer> wgrant: yep
<wgrant> That's lp:~shashlik/shashlik/+git/packaging
<shadeslayer> I see
<wgrant> (since lp:~shashlik/shashlik/packaging would be a bzr branch)
<cjwatson> It's fundamentally not the same as bzr, though
<wgrant> That too.
<shadeslayer> I see, thanks for explaining that, it wasn't clear enough from the docs
<cjwatson> Because branches can (and often should) be colocated within a single repository
<cjwatson> For most projects the right thing is just to have a single repository called lp:shashlik
<cjwatson> And then branches within that
<wgrant> lp:~owner/project is what we expect 99.9% of contributors to use, and the only official repo will almost always be lp:project
<wgrant> The named repos exist for cases where privacy is required, and because the Ubuntu kernel team is weird and has dozens of repos for no good reason.
<cjwatson> You'd only use a separate repository if you're doing something somewhat odd, like your packaging branch sharing no history with upstream.
<wgrant> You probably just want a separate branch in the same repo.
<cjwatson> (Even in the no history case, there's nothing to say it has to be a separate repo; e.g. pristine-tar)
<shadeslayer> wgrant: yeah, I'm used to the github workflow
<wgrant> shadeslayer: You have a separate packaging repo on GitHub?
<wgrant> That's pretty weird, since you can't have more than one fork of a repo per user/org on GitHub.
<shadeslayer> wgrant: no, I was trying to figure out how to host the packaging on Launchpad, the sources are on github though
<shadeslayer> that is true, however, one would expect to use branches in that case?
<wgrant> (that is, on GitHub you only have the equivalent of lp:~shashlik/shashlik, no lp:~shashlik/shashlik/+git/foo)
<shadeslayer> multiple forks of the same project under one team/user sounds a bit .. off to me
<wgrant> Yes, which is why we are discouraging them :)
<shadeslayer> ( that's what branches are for, I assumed )
<shadeslayer> right :)
<wgrant> They're necessary for eg. security fixes.
<wgrant> Or if you need separate tag namespaces.
<wgrant> Or things like that.
<cjwatson> Embargoed security fixes, that is :)
<wgrant> But packaging should probably just be a branch.
<cjwatson> Since we're only doing privacy at the repository level, not at the branch level
<wgrant> (or a whole lot of branches in refs/heads/ubuntu/SERIES, for example)
<cjwatson> I expect we'll end up with a bunch of packaging repositories in the lp:ubuntu/+source/SOURCE namespaces and friends once those work, so lp:~slashlik/ubuntu/+source/shashlik would also be valid.  The main reason for that is completely different access control, though.
<shadeslayer> hi
<shadeslayer> in my build it seems like something's going wrong here : ERROR: ld.so: object 'libfakeroot-sysv.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded (cannot open shared object file): ignored.
<shadeslayer> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/208967130/buildlog_ubuntu-vivid-i386.shashlik_0.2%2Bgit20150613.0347%2B15.04-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<cjwatson> If I were you I would consider the possibility that that was a red herring given that it occurred several times before without apparent immediate failure, and that it says "ignored"
<cjwatson> But I must to bed rather than trying to decipher Java build failures :-)
<shadeslayer> ah :)
<shadeslayer> cjwatson: night :)
#launchpad 2015-06-14
<benjaoming> Hi all, getting into this PPA thing... was wondering if there is an updated practice on the answer to "One package for several distribution" or if best practice is still the same? https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/86040
<cjwatson> Still the same
<cjwatson> And just to clarify that, it's usually best to upload to the oldest distribution you want to support and then copy forwards, rather than uploading to the newest and copying backwrads
<cjwatson> *backwards
<cjwatson> Since library compatibility tends to be better that way round
<benjaoming> cjwatson: thanks for the clarification, I will start with the oldest distribution then... it's a Python application with no dependencies other than Python >= 2.7... so making Launchpad do as little work as possible would seem meaningful :)
<cjwatson> If it's pure Python, that should be pretty simple, indeed.
<benjaoming> cjwatson: will the copying happen automatically in the future or do you have to do the procedure on every new build?
<cjwatson> benjaoming: You have to do it yourself.
<cjwatson> You can script it yourself using the API if you like, though it may not be worth the bother.
<cjwatson> But you could at least cause it not to require browser clicking :-)
#launchpad 2016-06-13
<pmjdebruijn> ls
<Ribesg> Wut
<dobey> "The reference within the target repository that the source will be merged into." <- huh? is this supposed to be "master" ? or what?
<cjwatson> Yes, we need a proper combined picker to make that less unclear
<cjwatson> On the to-do list
<cjwatson> Probably also slightly less nerdview; I should probably have written "The branch name ..." at least
<dobey> yeah, if it said branch, it would have been clearer for non-git people like me
<cjwatson> There is a slight technical difference but it's mostly irrelevant
<cjwatson> And even given that technical difference branch is probably more accurate ...
<nacc> cjwatson: in theory, does the merge tool handle any ref?
<cjwatson> Yeah, but it's unlikely to be meaningful to target a reference that isn't a branch
<nacc> cjwatson: ack, was just curious
<cjwatson> (Well, it needs to be at least a reference that resolves to a commit ...)
<nacc> cjwatson: yeah, from an actual MR process perspective, branches (or tags, i guess, although riskier) are the best well-defined references, it seems like
<nacc> riskier in the sense they are more likely to move potentially
<cjwatson> Targeting tags is probably fairly silly.  LP itself doesn't actually land the merge anyway, and good luck convincing a human maintainer to merge something onto a tag
<nacc> yeah :)
<dobey> well, i presume when the drop-down gets implemented, it will probably be a list of branches
<cjwatson> Indeed
<hggdh> does http://feeds.launchpad.net/ubuntu/latest-bugs.atom now require a login to get the feed?
<hggdh> or did the URL change?
<hggdh> hum. Works for fuel
<cjwatson> hggdh: I think that's a bug.  My guess is that there's something private in that collection that the feed is failing to filter out.
<hggdh> cjwatson: ah. Even if I try to login (thru the login/register button at the right) it fails because it gets to http://feeds.launchpad.net/ubuntu/latest-bugs.atom/+login
<cjwatson> A little difficult to tell what since I don't actually have a way to log into that feed and feeds.launchpad.net doesn't have my usual debugging tools ...
<hggdh> and this is a 404
<cjwatson> Indeed
<cjwatson> Hm, the feed *tries* to filter out private bugs.
<hggdh> it did succeed previously. #-bugs-announce has been feeding off it for some years now
<cjwatson> Yeah, it will probably work again once data cycles a bit
<hggdh> good enough. Last successful feed was at 15:28 UTC, so I am guessing the cycle is a bit larger than 7 hours :-)
<cjwatson> My guess is that one of the bugs in the topmost batch is either assigned to a private team or has a task on a private project
<hggdh> mwanwhile I will stop looking at the feeder code, and just restart the beast
<cjwatson> Ah yes, here we go
<cjwatson> There are several bugs in the first batch that are assigned to a private team
<cjwatson> hggdh: Could you please file a bug about this?  It shouldn't be desperately hard to fix
<hggdh> cjwatson: against which package/component?
<cjwatson> hggdh: Launchpad itself
<hggdh> ack, on it
<cjwatson> lib/lp/bugs/feed/templates/bug.pt should probably have a bugtask/assignee/required:launchpad.LimitedView condition in there and just redact the assignee if that condition is false.
<hggdh> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1592186
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1592186 in Launchpad itself "feeds.launchpad.net/ubuntu/latest-bugs.atom choked" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> Ta.
<hggdh> heh, forgot about the bot
<mr-k> hi everyone,
<mr-k> i want to package my app into a debian package ppa
<mr-k> can anyone help me?
<mr-k> i honestly don't have a clue what do I have to do
<nacc> mr-k: https://wiki.debian.org/Packaging
<mr-k> yes, but.. it's a bit different
<mr-k> the app is packaged with electron
<mr-k> (a service like node-webkit to build hybrid html5 apps)
<nacc> mr-k: afaict, electron itself is not package in ubuntu
<mr-k> how webupd8 got it working with popcorn-time?
<mr-k> popcorn-time it's a node-webkit app
<mr-k> mine is electron. almost the same.
<nacc> mr-k: link? i don't see webupd8 in the archives
<mr-k> webudp8 mantains a lot of ppa's
<mr-k> http://www.webupd8.org/
<mr-k> besides, I think slack also does it
<mr-k> because it's the only way to provide auto updates to our app's
<mr-k> and slack it's done with electron
<mr-k> so, there's gotta be a way
<mr-k> (pd: thanks for replying so fast)
<nacc> mr-k: i don't need a link to their page
<nacc> i need a link to their packages
<nacc> https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/ubuntu/webupd8 ?
<mr-k> oh, the popcorn-time package was removed for copyright matters
<mr-k> but.. here: https://github.com/raelgc/scudcloud
<mr-k> nevermind, webupd8 was just an example that it can be done. they don't mantain the popcon ppa anymore
<mr-k> but look at the github link I just share
<mr-k> sudo apt-add-repository -y ppa:rael-gc/scudcloud
<mr-k> that's the ppa
<nacc> ok, reading their files
<nacc> they are usin dh_python3 to build, afaict
<mr-k> i see
<nacc> mr-k: meaning the builder just invokes `setup.py install` to know what files to install
<nacc> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/261749492/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-i386.scudcloud_1.24-2_BUILDING.txt.gz
<mr-k> can you tell me how the ppa works, more or less?
<nacc> is what i'm reading
<mr-k> hmm, electron does have a builder & packager as a npm module
<mr-k> that was very helpful, nacc. thank you (:
<nacc> mr-k: i don't see any mention of electron in the PPA's build logs
<nacc> mr-k: i would suggest maybe contacting the ppa owner for details on what they are doing, though (or just read their debian/* files)
#launchpad 2016-06-14
<kyrofa> cjwatson, using the LP snap builders, is there a way to automatically upload to a store account not associated with my SSO?
<wgrant> kyrofa: There isn't. I'd do that by adding my account as an admin on that snap's store page.
<kyrofa> wgrant, go to bed man :P
<kyrofa> wgrant, but that's interesting, I didn't actually realize such things were supported. I wonder why the Canonical shared account isn't set up that way
<wgrant> kyrofa: It's a relatively new feature, I think.
<kyrofa> Historical reasons, I imagine
<kyrofa> Ah
<wgrant> kyrofa: It's called "Sharing" in the store UI, but that will be renamed this week.
<kyrofa> wgrant, alright I'll look into that. Also, any idea why requesting snap builds results in a timeout error?
<kyrofa> (Error ID: OOPS-5abd3fe96a8cc9172e36fd54a178d434)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-5abd3fe96a8cc9172e36fd54a178d434
<wgrant> kyrofa: That's why I'm still awake :P
<kyrofa> *cough*
<kyrofa> Sorry man
<kyrofa> wgrant, "Sharing" seems to be specific to each snap, correct? And if I "share only with" myself, I'll be able to upload it? The phrasing makes it sound like it's only for letting people download it
<wgrant> kyrofa: Hence the in-progress rename.
<kyrofa> wgrant, but functionally, it allows me to upload/publish new revisions?
<wgrant> kyrofa: Yep
<kyrofa> wgrant, great, thanks!
<wgrant> np
<wgrant> kyrofa: Should be working now.
<kyrofa> wgrant, now I can't visit the snap itself:  (Error ID: OOPS-1fe2ad5c87d469cf6036bbf7c1a7de4e)
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-1fe2ad5c87d469cf6036bbf7c1a7de4e
<wgrant> kyrofa: Ah, heh.
<wgrant> Requesting the build should work fine.
<wgrant> Or just submit a no-op edit form somewhere, and things will work.
<wgrant> Or just wait a few minutes.
<wgrant> (if you haven't POSTed in a while, you'll be on a slave DB. and given what we just unblocked the slave might take a few minutes to catch up with the fix)
<kyrofa> wgrant, ah ha, brilliant
<kyrofa> wgrant, verified, seems to be working fine now, thank you!
<wgrant> Lovely.
<kyrofa> wgrant, last question: is there a way to "share" a snap that has been registered but has no uploads?
<wgrant> kyrofa: I don't think so. I believe it's only a name until there's an upload, at least at the moment.
<kyrofa> wgrant, alright, that's what I thought, just checking
<kyrofa> Now go to bed!
 * wgrant obeys.
#launchpad 2016-06-15
<mapreri> cjwatson: there are no source format 1.0 with .asc because dpkg in jessie can't deal with them, so currently dak is instructed to reject them
<mapreri> https://anonscm.debian.org/git/mirror/dak.git/commit/?id=fe8fc1bfe57b906e68c7ebc2cd1d0d4e67500ace
<mapreri> https://lists.debian.org/debian-dpkg/2016/05/msg00041.html
<cjwatson> mapreri: Yeah, thought it would be something like that.  I think it still makes sense to cherry-pick the change to allow unpacking those, though.
<mapreri> yes.
<mapreri> guillem wanted to backport those changes to jessie's dpkg too, but for some reason he didn't...
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Bug notifications offline while we track down a hang | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* cjwatson changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<mapreri> cjwatson: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/1.16.1.2ubuntu7.8 — "Available diffs: diff from 1.16.1.2ubuntu7.2 to 1.16.1.2ubuntu7.8"
<mapreri> meh, can't it propose me the diff from u7.7 and u7.8...? :)
<mapreri> i saw it some other times and saw a pattern, but this one is silly...
<cjwatson> That is a bit silly.  It's probably because that's the last version that went through -proposed (rather than -security)
<cjwatson> The ancestry calculation is a bit stupid sometimes
<mapreri> i can't deny it :)
<heydrick> any word on https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1584406 ? - i get lots of intermittent 503's from the launchpad API
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1584406 in Launchpad itself "API is intermittently unavailable" [Undecided,Incomplete]
#launchpad 2016-06-16
<rbasak> I noticed that if I sign a changes file for a PPA upload, I have to (theoretically) treat the changes file as a secret because someone else could use it to upload to Ubuntu.
<rbasak> Does the same apply to a changes file intended for an upload to Ubuntu?
<rbasak> I'm pondering about storing a signed changes file in a git tag. Then the importer would be able to do an upload itself. But a consequence of this is that all changes files corresponding to Ubuntu uploads made this way would be public forever.
<rbasak> (there are other issues with this, such as getting binary-identical source package files out of the git repo, so this has the same issues as pristine-tar of course)
<cjwatson> Yes, changes files are signed instructions to the upload machinery.  If you publish them you have to strip the signature
<cjwatson> Unfortunately the format of the changes file wasn't very well-considered when PPAs were invented
<cjwatson> They don't specify the target archive, so it is possible to reuse a signed changes file to upload to a different target archive
<cjwatson> dgit has "dgit push", why not use/follow that?
<cjwatson> (If your importer isn't dgit-compatible, I think that may be a mistake)
<rbasak> I'll look into that, thanks.
<nacc> cjwatson: thanks for the suggestions! the importer is ... still just an importer. We're not working on the tooling on top of it for merges/dev and being dgit-compatible is a great suggestion
<teward> are there issues with the system and serving of packages from PPAs?
<teward> getting reports that one of the PPAs I work on isn't serving arm64 packages
<teward> and Launchpad says it's there
<cjwatson> teward: not afaik, you'll need to give specifics
<teward> cjwatson: getting reports that Xenial packages in arm64 on this are not being picked up by apt: https://launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/ubuntu/stable/+packages
<teward> https://answers.launchpad.net/nginx/+question/295378
<teward> it's seeing 'nginx' and 'nginx-common' but not the flavors
<teward> so it fails to install
<nacc> teward: hrm, i don't see any arm builds?
<cjwatson> teward: well, sure, that PPA doesn't build for arm64
<nacc> *arm64
<cjwatson> teward: nor does the ~teward/ubuntu/nginx-stable-testing PPA that you copied the most recent packages from
<cjwatson> teward: so the arm64 binaries that exist are in fact just the Architecture: all binaries, which are published for all architectures
<cjwatson> teward: you can enable arm64 on https://launchpad.net/~teward/+archive/ubuntu/nginx-stable-testing/+edit if you like
<teward> hrm
<teward> cjwatson: that's... unusual I thought I had selected arm64
<teward> i've queued arm64 builds now
 * teward shrugs
<teward> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> np
<clivejo> cjwatson: ping
<clivejo> any LP staff here who could bump the size of the following PPA - https://launchpad.net/~acheron/+archive/ubuntu/qt5test/
<clivejo> doing a Qt test build and need the packages all together
<acheronuk> clivejo: bizarrely HUGE -dbg packages is part of it I think?
<cjwatson> clivejo,acheronuk: bumped to 8GiB
<acheronuk> cjwatson: Thank you :)
<clivejo> thanks cjwatson
#launchpad 2016-06-17
<clivejo> is there a chart for LP load and downtimes?  is there a window of time when LP is less busy?
<wgrant> clivejo: LP is down for a couple of seconds every week or two. Is there a specific problem that you're seeing?
<clivejo> wgrant: I notice a lot of Launchpad is available errors popping up in KCI logs
<wgrant> That sounds like the problem, rather than trying to target times when it's up.
<wgrant> Can you provide more details on those errors? Any specific times, numbers, response codes?
<wgrant> What were the requests trying to do?
<clivejo> upload
<wgrant> Upload?
<clivejo> dput to PPA
<wgrant> That hasn't been down in several months.
<wgrant> What's the specific error that you're seeing?
<clivejo> hold on a sec, trying to find one
<clivejo> Ive retried most of them
<clivejo> maybe its the API is going down?
<wgrant> clivejo: It's certainly not going down, but it's possible that the occasional request may fail. It's very difficult for us to diagnose your problem without further details.
<wgrant> The specific requests that fail, the times of those failures, exact error messages, etc.
<clivejo> finally found one!
<clivejo> its a HTML page with title Launchpad is temporarily unavailable
<clivejo> Technically, the load balancer took too long to connect to an application server.
<wgrant> OK.
<wgrant> I'd expect that request to work after a couple of seconds. Do you have retry code in place?
<wgrant> I'll investigate the underlying issues, but web service clients should usually be able to cope with occasional failures.
<wgrant> What was the timestamp of that failure?
<clivejo> Im reading more of the log
<clivejo> ok so it did upload
<clivejo> so it must be the API connection?
<wgrant> dput doesn't use HTTP, so it can't really return an error page. If you're making API requests then it's probably an API request, yes.
<clivejo> checking to see if the builds complete and publish
<wgrant> Does the traceback say which request it was?
<wgrant> Launchpad has many hundreds of APIs.
<clivejo> seems to be around the publishing stage
<clivejo> the code doesnt hand the error and fails the entire package
<clivejo> wgrant: it just done it
<clivejo> dumped the entire queue of 16 packages
<wgrant> clivejo: Do you know what the request was? Is it consistent?
<wgrant> It's possible that requests are randomly failing, or it's possible that you are making a specific request that is taking too long.
<clivejo> Im looking at the code we are using
<clivejo> Launchpad employs server-side caching, which is nice but for our purposes 90% of the time we need current data, otherwise we wouldn't be polling on a schedule.
<clivejo> thats the comment on this code block
<clivejo> response = http.request_get(uri, 'Cache-Control' => 'max-age=0')
<clivejo> and this is where the code is dropping out
<wgrant> I need to know what the request is.
<wgrant> eg. the URL
<clivejo> wgrant: sorry I cant seem to find out the URI it is using
<clivejo> it was montoring this build - https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/10031625
<clivejo> which was successfully built on LP, but triggered the error in the CI code
<clivejo> all 16 packages in the build queue got failed for the same reason
<clivejo> the response from LP is here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/17421152/
<Laibsch> Somebody please deal with https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/295098
<Laibsch> FWIW, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/295098/+addsubscriber oopses
<barry> cjwatson: hi!  is it possible to submit merge proposals for git branches in launchpad?
<barry> cjwatson: e.g. https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/+git/usd-importer -> git+ssh://git.launchpad.net/usd-importer
<barry> cjwatson: the former has no clicky button
<cjwatson> barry: Yes, but you have to have your repository in the same namespace, which that isn't
<barry> cjwatson: ah
<cjwatson> barry: You should push your thing to ~barry/usd-importer, not ~barry/+git/usd-importer (which is the equivalent of a "junk" branch in bzr-land)
<barry> cjwatson: cool, let me try that.  thanks!
<cjwatson> np
<rbasak> That feels sort of artificial to me as a git user. It shouldn't matter - you should be able to propose a merge to anything that has a common ancestor by default.
<cjwatson> rbasak: Perhaps, but may be expensive to compute that on the fly and not very friendly to future picker UIs
<lerner> I filled a support question as a bug and now I want to delete it... how do I do that?
<cjwatson> lerner: the bug should have a "Convert to a question" link
<lerner> cant I just delete it? I found relevant information in the forums cjwatson
<dobey> no. just mark it invalid
<cjwatson> You can also mark it private if you really don't want anyone to see it, but that usually isn't necessary
<cjwatson> (as well as invalid)
<dobey> well, even as private, the project owners/drivers can still see it, though entire public might not
#launchpad 2016-06-18
<user07786> I subscribed to all notifications for a bug on Launchpad. However, when I go to my Launchpad profile under Subscribed bugs the bug is not listed.
<user07786> It seems that Launchpad should list under "Subscribed bugs," the bug that I have subscribed to. Any suggestions for debugging this behavior?
<riskycapital> how do i get the bazaar url for "nvidia-graphics-drivers-367 - 367.27-0ubuntu0~gpu16.04.1" at https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<riskycapital> "bzr branch ~graphics-drivers/nvidia-graphics-drivers-367/trunk " doesn't work, am i doing wrong?
<teward> riskycapital: just because there's a package doesn't mean there is a bzr branch to pull in.
<teward> riskycapital: given these are proprietary, I'm guessing that there is no repo to pull in because of the proprietary nature of the code
<riskycapital> ahh okay, thanks so much!
<teward> though i am not certain, i'm taking a "best guess"
#launchpad 2016-06-19
<dominic1134> hi, i would like to import to launchpad from a github project which previously had submodules.  i get a "The repository you are fetching from contains submodules, which are not yet supported."   the project had submodules on the past. any clues how to fix?
<dobey> you can't import a git repo that has ever had submodules in it, to a bzr branch.
<dobey> the submodules are still "in the branch" as they are part of the history. if you check out an old revision, the submodules will be required.
<dobey> in the future it will be possible to do git->git import
<dominic1134> got it, thanks for the hint
<dominic1134> so basically the only thing i can do is getting rid of the submodule commit in the history by doing a git rebase
<dobey> i don't know enough about git
<dobey> you could just clone and push the same repository to launchpad; or wait for git->git import directly on launchpad site
<dominic1134> fixed it with a git reset --hard
<dominic1134> :-)
<dominic1134> is there any possibility to trigger the import from a foreign git repository via the api?  as far as i know, the import is performed every 4 hours automatically but we would like to import each time a new change was made on our main repo
<dominic1134> one idea that came to my mind is just submitting a POST to code.launchpad.net/~team/project/master/@@+request-import .. which should do it aswell
<wgrant> dominic1134: In launchpadlib, lp.branches.getByUrl(url='lp:whatever').code_import.requestImport()
<dominic1134> thank you
#launchpad 2017-06-12
<acheronuk> cjwatson: an example of the VERY delayed emails I'm getting from LP/canonical http://paste.ubuntu.com/24839351/
<acheronuk> sent on 9th June, not received by google server from seviper.canonical.com by google until 11th June
<acheronuk> that was my copy of https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/artful-changes/2017-June/002228.html
<cjwatson> acheronuk: OK - maybe ask rt@ubuntu.com to look into it
<cjwatson> (since that's a sysadmin thing, outside the control of LP folks)
<acheronuk> cjwatson: same with for emails from ppa uploads? seems to be a similar route
<acheronuk> I'll email them later
<mitya57> I was getting delayed emails from ubuntu-desktop@lists.ubuntu.com too.
<cjwatson> acheronuk: Same
<acheronuk> cjwatson: understood. thanks for looking
<cjwatson> acheronuk: Those will start with haetae rather than pepo, but should otherwise be similar
<acheronuk> started middle of last week maybe
<coreycb> we're getting all kinds of spam bugs opened by https://launchpad.net/~hgd4.  is there process for dealing with that?
<cjwatson> coreycb: In general, open a ticket on https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad.  In this case, I've dealt with it.
<cjwatson> coreycb: Please don't close them yourself next time; just report it to us and we'll deal with it.
<coreycb> cjwatson: ok, thanks
#launchpad 2017-06-14
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Some background jobs (eg. merge proposal updates, package copies) delayed for up to 2 hours for upgrades | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<askhl> Hi.  I would like to create a test project on staging, but I am being asked about two-factor stuff.  I never did anything to enable this so I cannot log in.  What to do?
<cjwatson> askhl: You must be in one of the teams that requests 2FA.  What's your username?
<askhl> cjwatson: askhl
<askhl> (excuse the delay)
<cjwatson> That's odd.  I'll have to ask around.  Perhaps qastaging.launchpad.net would meet your needs in the meantime (uses production SSO)?
<askhl> I guess so - I was automatically logged in.  So anything done there is discarded right?
<askhl> Ah yes, so it says
<askhl> Thank you very much cjwatson!
<cjwatson> Discarded eventually though probably not very soon.
<cjwatson> staging is reset more frequently (roughly weekly).
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Intermittently unavailable 23:00 - 23:59 UTC for firewall maintenance | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<jelmer> hola
<jelmer> looks like per branch pages are broken
<jelmer> e.g. https://launchpad.net/~bzr-pqm/bzr/bzr.dev
<hloeung> jelmer: we're doing firewall work
<wgrant> See /topic
<hloeung> ... and hello, good to see you :)
<wgrant> Should be back in a minute or two
<wgrant> jelmer: Back.
<jelmer> ah, oops
<jelmer> thanks wgrant, hloeung :)
<jelmer> (and hi :)
#launchpad 2017-06-15
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Bazaar code browser unavailable for ~2h for upgrade | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
* wgrant changed the topic of #launchpad to: Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<leftyfb> I created a username on launchpad that I would like to redo as a team. Can I delete the old account and re-use the name for the team?
<rbasak> I'm not sure, but you could try it on staging or qastaging.
<cjwatson> leftyfb: If you deactivate the account then it will (after a short time) rename it out of the way so that you can reuse the name.
<cjwatson> https://help.launchpad.net/YourAccount/Closing
<leftyfb> how long is a "short time"? Hours? Days? Months?
<cjwatson> Minutes
<leftyfb> perfect. I'll disable it now and setup the team after lunch
<tsimonq2> https://launchpad.net/builders/ - any reason why s390x is frozen up?
<acheronuk> not just s390x. a lot of builds seem 'stalled'
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-workspace/4:5.10.2-0ubuntu1/+build/12752998
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-workspace/4:5.10.2-0ubuntu1/+build/12753001
<acheronuk> stuck for well over 1hr I think
<acheronuk> and I think other builds are similar
<cjwatson> tsimonq2,acheronuk: buildd-manager seems to have stopped mysteriously.  Asking sysadmins.
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: Thank you. :)
<cjwatson> Apparently mysteriously crashed; it's been restarted and is making progress now
<tsimonq2> \o/
 * cjwatson watches the mainframe drain the s390x queue without breaking a sweat
<tsimonq2> cjwatson: :D
<cjwatson> First time I've seen a queue there in a long tim e:)
<tsimonq2> lol
#launchpad 2017-06-16
<acheronuk> cjwatson wgrant: seems that buildd-manager fell over again?
<wgrant> acheronuk: Fixed. Something wen't slightly awry with the systemd migration, it seems.
<jamesh> I suppose it'll take a while for it to catch up with my PPA build
 * acheronuk watches queue lengths continue to rise
<cjwatson> acheronuk: Yeah, we're working on converting the init script to a systemd service now so that systemd stops killing it
<acheronuk> cjwatson: ok. thanks :)
<cjwatson> Looks like it was doing its thing of thinking that buildd-manager was a long-running process owned by a logged-out user and therefore shooting it
<acheronuk> hah. road to hell is 'paved with good intentions' as they say (even for system daemons)
<cjwatson> (Though that's a bit odd since I believe that KillUserProcesses is off by default.  Anyway, a systemd service is better long-term)
<acheronuk> indeed
<acheronuk> thanks for the update and explanation
<cjwatson> We did fairly extensive pre-upgrade testing, but production is (unfortunately) sufficiently different from our test and staging environments that there were always going to be a few speedbumps.
#launchpad 2017-06-18
<sidi> cjwatson, was it you who helped me out multiple times with PPA packaging issues?
<cjwatson> I don't know, maybe?
<sidi> I think it was you. It was in 2015 though. Finally got round to submitting the paper I was working on and I want to make sure I put the name of the person who helped me in the acknowledgements, but I'll be damned if I can remember who it was.
<cjwatson> sidi: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2015/06/07/%23launchpad.html - that kind of thing?
<sidi> yup. it was you
<sidi> cjwatson ^
#launchpad 2018-06-11
<beisner> hi - getting (Error ID: OOPS-27c0136d6e7624557c1ec56bb29e5d2b) trying to add a distrotask to a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/nova/+bug/1452641 -- is there a known issue?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1452641 in OpenStack Compute (nova) "Static Ceph mon IP addresses in connection_info can prevent VM startup" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-27c0136d6e7624557c1ec56bb29e5d2b
<cjwatson> beisner: You seem to be trying to add an ubuntu/nova task to a bug that already has an ubuntu/nova task
<cjwatson>   IntegrityError: duplicate key value violates unique constraint "bugtask_distinct_sourcepackage_assignment"
<beisner> cjwatson: hah!  very clear after /me refreshes the lp page
<cjwatson> Ah, in fact you added it, so maybe multiple submits?
<acheronuk> wgrant or cjwatson: could you please bump ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental to 30GB? I want to build new Qt in there for backports, and rebuild a lot of things on top of that, so 10GB will quickly run out
<cjwatson> acheronuk: hmm, I suppose so.  done
<acheronuk> thank you
<tomreyn> thanks for fixing the kernel.org bugzilla bug watches
<tomreyn> And a nice stress test, too: "Launchpad has imported 354 comments from the remote bug at https://bugzilla.kernel.org/[..]"
<cjwatson> heh, yeah, quite the catch-up
#launchpad 2018-06-12
<guysoft42> hey all, how do I add code blocks or any syntax to launchpad bugs? Anything I search on google or in launchpad leads me to other bugs and not howtos
<guysoft42> anybody? this is driving me crazy. its impossible to search for anything meta about launchpad, all i get is filed with launchpad
<nacc> guysoft42: attach a file, i don't think launchpad bugs themselves support syntax markup
<guysoft42> nacc, thanks found it on stack exchange at the end: https://askubuntu.com/questions/31629/what-kind-of-text-formatting-is-valid-on-launchpad
#launchpad 2018-06-13
<GyrosGeier> hi
<GyrosGeier> I just pushed to a branch "feature/net_ties/pcb" in lp:~sjr/kicad
<GyrosGeier> (git)
<GyrosGeier> https://code.launchpad.net/~sjr doesn't show the branch, and manually building an URL for that branch doesn't work either
<cjwatson> https://code.launchpad.net/~sjr only shows Bazaar branches
<cjwatson> Go to "View Git repositories" and you see the repo; follow that through and you'll find a link to the branch
<cjwatson> i.e. https://code.launchpad.net/~sjr/kicad/+git/kicad/+ref/feature/net_ties/pcb
<GyrosGeier> ah
<GyrosGeier> thanks
<cjwatson> Maybe we ought to try to construct a merged view for person indexes
<stub> yes please. or put 5-10 of the most recently touched bzr branches and git repos in separate panels on code.l.n/+me if interleaving them doesn't make sense.
<cjwatson> We interleave on +activereviews (OK, slightly different context), so it's not totally without precedent
<rbasak> Is it possible to find out who sponsored something into an unapproved queue?
<rbasak> I'd like to reject lastpass-cli from bionic unapproved because changes is missing Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed.
<rbasak> And I'd like to sync with the sponsor on that, but without delaying getting a fixed version accepted.
<rbasak> I know I can re-sponsor myself, but it'd be nice to be able to know who to ping.
<Nafallo> rbasak: didrocks :-)
<rbasak> Hmm. He should know better :)
<Nafallo> I've been a bit out of the packaging cycle for a while, where should I have put Launchpad-Bugs-Fixed? :-)
<rbasak> You can't as a sponsoree. It goes in the changes file when dpkg-buildpackage is run on Ubuntu, or the vendor is overridden on Debian.
<rbasak> If vanilla Debian is used to generate the changes file for upload, then the field will be missing and the Ubuntu SRU process can't handle it.
<Nafallo> ah. thanks :-)
<Nafallo> at least I didn't do anything wrong then ;-)
<geser> rbasak: you should be able to check the signature on the .dsc file to figure out who signed it (sponsored it) (for future use)
#launchpad 2018-06-14
<acheronuk> cjwatson or wgrant: PPA breakage? just got a load of chroot fails saying PPA signing keys could not be found
<acheronuk> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HBPmX4xtxz/
<acheronuk> oh. the failed builds have automagically retried themselves! seems ok now
<cjwatson> acheronuk: that's "automagically" as in "I did it" :)
<cjwatson> There was some temporary keyserver glitch that had gone away by the time I noticed and looked.
<acheronuk> cjwatson: makes sense. thanks :)
<cjwatson> Apparently short enough for Nagios not to notice either ...
<cjwatson> The only reason I happened to notice was that I was searching for any weird explosions after upgrading launchpad-buildd.
#launchpad 2018-06-15
<Nafallo> cjwatson, wgrant: what's the best way of using Ubuntu Core for an organisation. create a dummy user and add everyone's keys, or is there a way of registering an SSO account to a group with members? :-)
<cjwatson> Nafallo: Best ask on #snappy
<cjwatson> Nafallo: Or forum.snapcraft.io
<Nafallo> alright. cheers :-)
#launchpad 2019-06-10
<lotuspsychje> reporting a spam https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1832165
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1832165 in Ubuntu "cheap tramadol product in online here buy now" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> lotuspsychje: Thanks. Removed.
<lotuspsychje> another spammer https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1832167
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1832167 in Ubuntu "I have Ultram product, are you ready for buy online" [Undecided,Fix released]
<lotuspsychje> wgrant: another one, bug #1832167
<ubot5> bug 1832167 in Ubuntu "I have Ultram product, are you ready for buy online" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1832167
<wgrant> lotuspsychje: Thanks.
<acheronuk> cjwatson: I'm seeing builds (apparently) stalling at the end and not completing, so looks to me like 1st sign that buildd-manager is poorly again?
<cjwatson> acheronuk: Well identified.  Restarted, thanks
<acheronuk> TY
<lotuspsychje> wgrant: and another one, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1832209
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1832209 in Ubuntu "pain killer tramadol product is right for me?" [Undecided,In progress]
<lotuspsychje> wgrant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1832221
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1832221 in Ubuntu "tramadol pain killer tablet right for you" [Undecided,New]
#launchpad 2019-06-11
<Nafallo> hi! I'm trying to push a branch of a new git repository, but keep getting "fatal: remote error: Project 'tpm2-pk11' does not exist."
<Nafallo> which it doesn't, but I would assume it would get created :-)
<cjwatson> Nafallo: No.  Repositories within a project are auto-created if you push to them, but auto-creating projects would be a bit much.
<Nafallo> yeah, I'm not trying to make a project. I'm trying to push it to a team :-)
<cjwatson> Then you want /~<team>/+git/tpm2-pk11
<Nafallo> git remote add origin lp:~vcc-caeit/tpm2-pk11 ; git push origin vcclc/bionic
<cjwatson> But that won't support merge proposals etc.
<Nafallo> ah. I don't have the +git :-)
<cjwatson> Are you sure you want to "push it to a team"?
<cjwatson> That is not usual
<cjwatson> It's the equivalent of +junk in bzr
<Nafallo> https://code.launchpad.net/~vcc-caeit/+git <-- like the rest of them :-)
<cjwatson> But those *are* in projects
<Nafallo> oh. I think I see now...
<cjwatson> Is your branch based on something else?
<Nafallo> I'm piggybacking on the already existing projects for these packages, but it doesn't exist for the one I'm currently trying to push :-)
<Nafallo> debian salsa :-P
<Nafallo> that would explain it. cheers Colin :-)
<Nafallo> now I need to figure out if I want to create that project or not :-P
<cjwatson> Right.  Creating a project to reflect the existence elsewhere and then pushing to lp:~vcc-caeit/tpm2-pk11 would be usual in that case, not pushing to the personal namespace (lp:~vcc-caeit/+git/tpm2-pk11)
<Nafallo> that makes sense now that I realised how it works.
<Laney> Is https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-a2f16d945d0eb9276cea6341b1ec8e7a reported or should I do it?
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-a2f16d945d0eb9276cea6341b1ec8e7a
<Laney> I did have a quick search but couldn't find a report
<cjwatson> Laney: It's essentially the same underlying cause as https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1314569
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1314569 in Launchpad itself "PCJ race between process-job-source.py and celery can generate OOPS" [Critical,Triaged]
<cjwatson> (that's for copies rather than code review comments, and the exact state transitions are slightly different, but it's the same idea)
<Laney> cjwatson: OK, thanks, that one I did turn up actually
<Laney> heh @ critical
#launchpad 2019-06-12
<solidfox> hello, im having trouble using launchpad to report a bug in gnome-shell OOPS-81d54407962143ff31900e9354476e8b
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-81d54407962143ff31900e9354476e8b
<sarnold> hey solidfox :)
<solidfox> sarnold: heya
<wgrant> solidfox: Let me see.
<wgrant> solidfox: It's because you had an old Ubuntu One account with the same email address, but deleted that without deleting the corresponding Launchpad account. Do you want me to link up your new Ubuntu One account with the LP account?
<solidfox> wgrant: yes please
<wgrant> solidfox: Try now
<solidfox> thanks, seems to be working now
<wgrant> Great
<Simon-> I don't understand why the "Also affects distribution/package" link does not let me select a different Ubuntu distribution, yet other people are able to do this
<Simon-> well, "release" rather than "distribution"
<Simon-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ejabberd/+bug/1659801 was fixed in yakkety but is not fixed in xenial, so I want to add that but there's no option to do it
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1659801 in ejabberd (Ubuntu) "apparmor rules block ejabberdctl" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Simon-> yet if I view other bugs, people have added multiple releases to them
<Simon-> (and even on those bugs there is no way for me to add additional releases)
<sarnold> can you get to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ejabberd/+bug/1659801/+nominate ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1659801 in ejabberd (Ubuntu) "apparmor rules block ejabberdctl" [Undecided,Fix released]
<cjwatson> Yeah, it's not done through "Also affects distribution/package".  It's a slightly privileged operation though - you need to be in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugControl, basically because of noise problems IIRC
<cjwatson> I've targeted that bug to xenial now
<Simon-> "You do not have permission to nominate this bug."
<cjwatson> Yep, as I said
#launchpad 2019-06-13
<lotuspsychje> another spammer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1832702
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1832702 in Ubuntu "pain killer ultram online product is here?" [Undecided,New]
<wgrant> lotuspsychje: Thanks
<lotuspsychje> np wgrant
<didrocks> cjwatson: hey, unsure if you know already, but it seems .deb upload from a ppa are stuck
<cjwatson> didrocks: Seems to be processing fine.  What's the example?
<didrocks> cjwatson: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/canary-image/+build/16946170 for instance (previous upload as well)
<cjwatson> didrocks: There's just a bit of a backlog due to some large uploads.  Nothing to worry about.
<didrocks> cjwatson: ok, good then, sorry to have bothered you for nothing :)
<cjwatson> np
<cjwatson> didrocks: it's done now
<didrocks> cjwatson: perfect, thx ;)
<LocutusOfBorg> archive.ubuntu.com down?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> also not #launchpad if it were
<LocutusOfBorg> ok, so it might be vodafone
<LocutusOfBorg> well, it is vodafone
<cjwatson> LocutusOfBorg: https://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/archive.ubuntu.com
<LocutusOfBorg> nslookup archive.ubuntu.com 8.8.8.8 works
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks!
<LocutusOfBorg> also canonical is not working, on 3 different networks we have
<LocutusOfBorg> strange thing...
<cjwatson> please take this somewhere else
<cjwatson> either your network provider if it's that, or #canonical-sysadmin if it's us
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks I'll join there and keep an eye
<cjwatson> (but it sounds like it's not us)
<pleia2> I'm writing a blog post about PPAs and s390x (yay!) and was wondering if someone for whom this page is not Immutable could update https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA to mention s390x in the list of architectures :) cjwatson, looks like you edited it last?
<jelmer> what's the best way to request a superproject? I created https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/680992 but it has expired.
#launchpad 2019-06-14
<cjwatson> pleia2: done, thanks
<cjwatson> jelmer: Sorry - done now.  I really must work out how to make questions against Launchpad itself not expire, since it's really not helpful
<jelmer> cjwatson: thanks!
<pleia2> thank you :)
<cjwatson> pleia2: also I'd completely missed that you were joining the Z team - congrats, and interested to read that blog post once it's written
<pleia2> cjwatson: thanks! it's a really great team, and fascinating stuff
<marcustomlinson> cjwatson: hey, I have a feature request for LP :) Have a moment to mull it over?
<cjwatson> I have a lot of feature requests for LP :)
<cjwatson> But I mean sure
<marcustomlinson> :)
<marcustomlinson> https://gitlab.gnome.org/Community/Ubuntu/gnome-sdk/tree/gnome-3-32-1804
<marcustomlinson> so this project incorporates two snapcraft.yamls. It needs to build the sdk one first, then the platform one stages the built sdk snap
<cjwatson> I'm afraid this is outside my control
<cjwatson> We were explicitly told not to support that
<cjwatson> You'll have to discuss your use case with the snapcraft team
<marcustomlinson> oh?
<cjwatson> (That is: we were explicitly told not to support arbitrary configurable snapcraft.yaml paths)
<marcustomlinson> hmm ok
<cjwatson> Hopefully it's possible to do it in some other way, but I'm not enough of a snapcraft expert to know
<marcustomlinson> I was thinking a SNAPCRAFT_COMMAND environment variable
<cjwatson> There are various ways I could imagine implementing it, but we're forbidden to
<marcustomlinson> yeah I understand
<cjwatson> Talk to the snapcraft team and see if they can help :)
<marcustomlinson> ok thanks
<cjwatson> Couldn't you use multiple repositories?
<cjwatson> And just build them successively
<marcustomlinson> cjwatson: yeah was hoping for something less manual
<marcustomlinson> could build one and forget the other sort of thing
<cjwatson> marcustomlinson: One possibility might be to hook the two builds together using https://help.launchpad.net/API/Webhooks
<cjwatson> It would require something that has the right permissions to request the second build, so you'd need to be careful, but should be possible
<cjwatson> Once store_upload_status hits Uploaded, the first snap should be available from its target channel in the store
<marcustomlinson> require "something" :)
<marcustomlinson> Like run that as a service on my PC?
<cjwatson> Or a Jenkins instance or some other kind of hosted CI
<marcustomlinson> oh right
<marcustomlinson> hmmmmmm
<cjwatson> Something that runs the first build and polls for completion using the API would be possible too; it's less elegant because polling is always less elegant, though it avoids having to worry about opening up an authentication token on a web service
<marcustomlinson> build takes like 4+ hours, I might hit timeouts
<cjwatson> It's all pretty programmable using https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib
<marcustomlinson> Maybe I can have a webhook trigger gitlab ci
<marcustomlinson> not sure if I can wangle that
<cjwatson> I haven't explicitly tried that but maybe it's possible.  Giving your launchpadlib credentials to gitlab ci might be unfortunate though
<cjwatson> (Regrettably we don't yet have a way to construct credentials that can be constrained like "can only call this one API method")
<marcustomlinson> yeah ok, I'll see what I can do with the LP API
<marcustomlinson> thanks cjwatson
<cjwatson> Let us know what you come up with
<marcustomlinson> will do
#launchpad 2020-06-08
<cpaelzer> hiho, to be clear this might be on me and misunderstanding bzr details, but let me outline my issue and maybe someone can help
<cpaelzer> I have branched https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+junk/sync-blacklist
<cpaelzer> and I wanted to upload a modified branch to provide an MP
<cpaelzer> I have two ways and none works
<cpaelzer> if I upload bzr push lp:~paelzer/+junk/sync-blacklist-php-horde-groovy I get no "create merge proposal" at https://code.launchpad.net/~paelzer/+junk/sync-blacklist-php-horde-groovy
<cpaelzer> Interstingly if I upload as bzr push lp:~paelzer/junk/sync-blacklist-php-horde-groovy I got oopses
<cpaelzer> that would have a "create merge proposal" but then complains it could not be merged
<cpaelzer> btw oopses would be OOPS-6e59840d8911e28af8cd9f379281190d and later on a retry OOPS-a7bf9a80c9c152690ef87dfa987ebb22
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-6e59840d8911e28af8cd9f379281190d
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-a7bf9a80c9c152690ef87dfa987ebb22
<cpaelzer> If I want to open a merge on the latter into ~ubuntu-archive/+junk/sync-blacklist it fails complaining that "This branch is not mergeable into lp:~ubuntu-archive/+junk/sync-blacklist."
<cpaelzer> I'm bzr-lost on this :-/
<cpaelzer> Next I wanted to learn from other MPs how it would be correct, but https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+merges?field.status=ALL&field.status-empty-marker=1 is empty
<cjwatson> cpaelzer: It is not possible to propose MPs into +junk branches.
<cpaelzer> ok, that is very interesting - thanks already
<cpaelzer> how do I then propose things to https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/+junk/sync-blacklist
<cpaelzer> as it is the repo mentioned in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArchiveAdministration#Blacklisting
<cjwatson> Diffs and pastebin I guess
<cpaelzer> ok, will do that then
<cpaelzer> thanks for eliminating my confusion on this
<cjwatson> Also junk != +junk
<cjwatson> (re your attempted push above)
<cpaelzer> yeah that was just a try to avoid the issue
<cjwatson> Somebody more active in ~ubuntu-archive than me should probably move it into a real project and git, or whatever
<slyon> Hi #launchpad! I'm trying to login at staging.launchpad.net with a freshly created account (via login-lp.staging.ubuntu.com SSO), but only get an error/oops: OOPS-0dda66f82cb6b4801fab74273bb05746 ... How can I make use of the Launchpad staging server, to do some testing?
<ubot5> https://oops.canonical.com/?oopsid=OOPS-0dda66f82cb6b4801fab74273bb05746
<cjwatson> slyon: It's some work at our end, https://help.launchpad.net/StagingServer - would qastaging meet your needs instead?
<slyon> cjwatson, I'm working on apport, which has 'staging.launchpad.net' hardcoded... so I cannot easily switch to qastaging. But maybe I can just the production launchpad to report 1 testing bug and mark it invalid afterwards...
<cjwatson> slyon: It should be pretty trivial to hack that to have a qastaging option as well
<slyon> cjwatson, right. I can probably do that as well
<cjwatson> (And launchpad.dev should be launchpad.test nowadays, while you're there ...)
<cjwatson> That OOPS isn't even showing up for me, meh
<cjwatson> I wonder if staging OOPS syncing broke with the recent lift-and-shift to VMs.  But it seems to be working fine for qastaging ...
<slyon> Yes the login to qastaging is working. Thanks for your help!
<cjwatson> Good stuff
* SpecialK|Canon changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: SpecialK|Canon (08:00-17:00 UTC Mon-Fri) | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
#launchpad 2020-06-09
<LocutusOfBorg> hello, looks like s390x is busy cleaning again, and with 4 thunderbird instances running... we have none free slots
<LocutusOfBorg> maybe also ppc64el might need a stick?
<cjwatson> resetting
<cjwatson> though there's likely some deeper problem
<LocutusOfBorg> thanks^2
<Laney> Does archive.copyPackage respect the architecture whitelist? I was trying to use copy-package to resurrect libemail-address-xs-perl/i386 1.04-1build2 as a (probably new) lintian dep but it's not offered as a copy candidate. Or maybe I'm just using it wrong... anyway, a little bit of assistance would be appreciated
<cjwatson> Laney: Is it just that copy-package doesn't show the i386 binary?
<Laney> cjwatson: yes, which made me think it wouldn't be copied
<Laney> is that lies?
<cjwatson> copy-package guesses a bit
<Laney> oho
<Laney> I'll just try it then
<cjwatson> IIRC it does respect the arch filter
<Laney> yeah nothing doing https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/groovy/i386/libemail-address-xs-perl
<Laney> (done)
<cjwatson> Right, that page above probably only comes into existence once the build is done or similar
<cjwatson> Oh, or the publication in this case since it's arch-all
#launchpad 2020-06-10
<LocutusOfBorg> good morning ppc64el and s390x builders! (stick please?)
* tomwardill changed the topic of #launchpad to: Help contact: tomwardill (08:00-17:00 UTC Mon-Fri) | Launchpad is an open source project: https://dev.launchpad.net/ | This channel is logged: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | User Guide: https://help.launchpad.net/ | Support and spam reporting: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad
<tomwardill> LocutusOfBorg: they've been hit with the appropriate short-term stick
<LocutusOfBorg> I hope some longer stick will follow eventually, I'm not sure myself reporting each morning this issue is a good way to move forward :P thanks for the stick!
<tomwardill> yeah, we've got an underlying problem in that cloud, someone will look at it
<LocutusOfBorg> while ppc64el seems to be happier now, s390x looks still sad
<seb128> hey there
<seb128> could anyone help understand why https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+source/memtest86+/+imports is empty
<seb128> (the source was set as sharing template with upstream, which was undone and then a source upload was done as a SRU, which correctly generated a translations tar on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/focal/+queue?queue_state=3&queue_text=memtest )
<seb128> the tar includes a /./source/debian/po/templates.pot
<seb128> it should result in having the pot in the import queue right?
<seb128> tomwardill, ^
<tomwardill> seb128: looking, though I know next to nothing about imports :)
<seb128> thx
<tomwardill> nope, no idea, paging cjwatson for help :)
<cjwatson> Uh, I also have relatively minimal clue here
 * cjwatson tries to find some logs
<cjwatson> Unfortunately the retention period for IPackageTranslationsUploadJobSource logs is only 20 days
<cjwatson> Maybe 21
<cjwatson> But in any case, logs have expired :-/
<cjwatson> seb128: Could you maybe binary-copy that upload forward to groovy-proposed?  That should probably be done anyway, and I think the copy will result in another translations upload job so we should get fresh logs
<seb128> cjwatson, is a copy better than a new upload with a bumped revision?
<cjwatson> Let's just copy for now, it's faster
<seb128> k
<cjwatson> I don't think a new upload will behave differently.  But if it does, then having done a copy first won't make a difference
<seb128> cjwatson, done
<cjwatson> Thanks
<seb128> thank *you* for looking at the issue
<cjwatson> seb128: Hm, OK, I think that actually does need another upload after all.  Worth a try
<seb128> cjwatson, trying
<seb128> cjwatson, uploaded
<Laney> hm
<Laney> Is "Path translation timed out" with git pushes a known failure mode?
<tomwardill> Laney: yes atm
<Laney> smells like network trouble
<tomwardill> it's not, unfortunatley
<tomwardill> we've got patches in progress to hopefully fix it
<Laney> o
<Laney> anything I can do?
<tomwardill> if you can give me the repository name, we can try a repack, it sometimes mitigates it
<Laney> tomwardill: https://git.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release/britney/+git/britney2-ubuntu/ heh
<Laney> that's OOPSing for me too
<tomwardill> right
<tomwardill> one sec, let's see if I can work this out
<cjwatson> (The work in progress is just for the case of pushing new repositories)
<Laney> been pushing happily to it on and off all day, if it's something that repacking would help with I guess it tipped over some threshold
<cjwatson> See #is
<tomwardill> oh, that would do it
<tomwardill> I'd just got the id for the repack and was feeling proud of myself :)
<cjwatson> Heh
<Laney> heh
<Laney> do it anyway, I like a nicely packed repository :p
<cjwatson> Let's change one thing at a time
<tomwardill> I think I'll wait till we've got a working DB :)
<cjwatson> Should be better now
<Laney> indeed
<Lord-Kamina> Hi.
<Lord-Kamina> So... I'm part of the performous (a karaoke game) team. It's been several years since the original creator of the game (and a few others on the original team) have departed. However, a small team has kept the project alive.
<Lord-Kamina> Jesus, there goes my internet.
<coreycb> cjwatson: no rush on answering. I'm curious if a PPA can be moved to a new launchpad team. I know we can copy binary packages from one PPA to another, but I'd want to keep the entire state of the PPA exactly the same (superceded packages and all).
<cjwatson> coreycb: I'm afraid not - the publication mechanism doesn't currently allow for that
<coreycb> cjwatson: ok thanks for your reply
#launchpad 2020-06-11
<seb128> goood morning launchpaders!
<seb128> cjwatson, did the new upload gave any useful log?
<cjwatson> seb128: Unfortunately not - I can see it running the job (or in fact three relevant jobs I think, not sure why) but it said nothing else.  Could you file a bug please?
<seb128> cjwatson, https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1883076
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1883076 in Launchpad itself "One ubuntu translation template is not listed for import" [Undecided,New]
<twb> Is this the right place to ask about getting GPG keys for a PPA out of launchpad?
<twb> The ppa owner suggests doing "gpg --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80 --recv-key DEADBEEFBABE", but I would rather do something like "wget https://ppa.launchpad.net/foo/ppa.gpg"
<twb> (I'm on Debian 10 so I don't have the ppa apt method)
<cjwatson> You can do something like "curl https://api.launchpad.net/devel/~cjwatson/+archive/ubuntu/backports?ws.op=getSigningKeyData" (with obvious owner name and archive name substitutions)
<twb> Sounds good, let me see what happens
<twb> Confirmed -- it works   http://ix.io/2oTG
<cjwatson> good good
<ddstreet> hi tomwardill could you bump my ppa size limit for https://launchpad.net/~ddstreet/+archive/ubuntu/systemd-upstream
<ddstreet> if you could double it that should be more than enough
<cjwatson> ddstreet: Please use the support link in the topic for this sort of thing
<ddstreet> will do, thnx
<cjwatson> (done)
#launchpad 2020-06-13
<RikMills> non x86 builders look fairly sad
<cjwatson> Poked somewhat
#launchpad 2020-06-14
<Will83> Good evening all, wondering to see if it would be possible to remove personally identifying information from Launchpad, specifically my name from a deleted account, e.g. in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/633813
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 633813 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "unable to select different alert sounds with sound preferences" [Low,Fix released]
<Will83> Looking to sanitize google search for personally identifying information
<skyroveRR> Hey guys, which ARM boards are being used for compiling packages? https://launchpad.net/builders/bos02-arm64-003 shows only the status of the machine, I was unable to find the hardware and the software specs. It would be nice to know that. Anyone? :)
<cjwatson> skyroveRR: They're currently arm64 OpenStack instances running on HPE Moonshot m400 cartridges
<cjwatson> skyroveRR: (But the details of that aren't guaranteed)
<skyroveRR> cjwatson: thank you :)
<RikMills> cjwatson: I have an imported repo (for a recipe) which was switched today from importing from git://anongit.kde.org to the new KDE gitlab repo at https://invent.kde.org/
<RikMills> can I force a similar one to update? I cannot edit the imported url on it
<RikMills> e.g. failing https://code.launchpad.net/~rikmills/+git/labplot-upstream
<cjwatson> RikMills: I think we have work in progress to let you edit those, and I changed a bunch of them earlier today when I noticed failure emails
<cjwatson> RikMills: What's the new URL in this case?  I believe I skipped this one because the https:// version of the old anongit URL didn't redirect
<cjwatson> (It redirects in many other cases, and I've been updating the ones that do)
<cjwatson> RikMills: Is it https://invent.kde.org/education/labplot ?
<RikMills> cjwatson: https://invent.kde.org/education/labplot.git
<RikMills> yes
<cjwatson> RikMills: updated
<RikMills> thank you!
<cjwatson> happy to help
